#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-08
<ompaul> night 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: we having trouble?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yeah, guy that keeps speaking in turkish
<nalioth> which one?
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry, I thought I had the command. I was wrong-ed. :(
<Hobbsee> got it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Dunno if anyone noticed this in -motu
<somerville32> [23:10]  * harrisony has quit ("fucks safe")
<Hobbsee> oh that idiot again...
* Hobbsee wanted to ban him for pure idiocy before
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> What's the best way to...leave a simple message for Seve*s?
<Hobbsee> Music_Shuffle: PM, or ping him with the message.  probably PM
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks. ./PM'd.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, i'll talk to him
<somerville32> elkbuntu, k
<nalioth> talk talk talk
<somerville32> Ack
<elkbuntu> um, nalioth who did you ban?
<somerville32> magic_ninja
<somerville32> and it wasn't a ban, it was a mute :)
<elkbuntu> * nalioth sets ban on %*!*@ip68-103-20-13.ks.ok.cox.net
<elkbuntu> hard to tell at my end
<nalioth> elkbuntu: did you miss his scintillating comment?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, define that s word please?
<somerville32> elkbuntu: the % makes it a mute and not a ban
* nalioth was being sarcastic
<elkbuntu> if you mean the lifeguard with whistle, he's referring to yipe's call for ops
<nalioth> elkbuntu: /lastlog him, and you'll see what got him the quiet
<elkbuntu> i'd have to log in with irssi to use lastlog
<somerville32> [00:56]  <magic_ninja> if you pull on a woman's tampon do her eyes light up like car headlights?
<somerville32> [00:56]  <magic_ninja> mabye confetti shoots out of their ears?
<elkbuntu> what's wrong with that?
<somerville32> It isn't family-friendly
<somerville32> Or so I assume
<elkbuntu> how is it not? it's no more unfriendly than someone coughing green and red
<somerville32> I'm not familiar with "coughing green and red".
<elkbuntu> somerville32, green phlegm and blood
<elkbuntu> there was a 15 minute discussion about it yesterday
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i found it way off topic
<elkbuntu> nalioth, off topic being figlet and ascii art flooding?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: "pull a womans tampon do her eyes light up like car headlights?" is offensive to me
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i'm a woman, and i find it quite funny
<nalioth> they stopped with the ascii art
<somerville32> nalioth: How long will the mute last?
<Hawkwind> Until it's removed 
<somerville32> @lart 13 hawkwind
* Ubugtu pushes the wall down onto hawkwind whilst whistling innocently
<nalioth> somerville32: did you see it fly out the window?
<somerville32> the mute? Yes.
<somerville32> nalioth++
<elkbuntu> while we're at offensive things. the topic talks about assaulting someone. surely that's more offensive than the crimson wave
<somerville32> That is rather vulgar
<nalioth> fixed
<nalioth> thank you for pointing the topic out, elkbuntu 
<nalioth> and it's all yours
<nalioth> i have a meeting in the morning
<X-Rob> anyone alive at the moment?
<somerville32> Yup
<X-Rob> somerville32, background: I'm the lead developer of freePBX, a GPL'ed GUI configurator for Asterisk, a linux Voice-over-IP server.. I'm going to be shortly distributing a distro (like trixbox, or asterisk@home if you've heard of it) using ubuntu. 
<X-Rob> I just wanted to give a heads up to the ops that in the next week or so you might be seeing a smegload of voice-over-IP questions, and to send 'em to #freepbx.
<somerville32> Why don't you contribute to Ubuntu instead of starting your own distro? :)
<X-Rob> because freepbx is a _prick_ to install 8)
<X-Rob> We do want to make a proper deb, but the amount of stuff we have to do makes it difficult.
<X-Rob> plus, your asterisk .deb  is about a year out of date, last time I looked -- in 6.06, anyway, which is fair enough.
<somerville32> 1:1.2.13~dfsg is in the current dev release
<X-Rob> in 6.06?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> 7.04
<X-Rob> I'd like to stick with a LTS version, unless there's another one that's been released?
<maxamillion> X-Rob: not yet, currently the only LTS version is 6.06
<somerville32> X-Rob: LTS won't get updates.
<somerville32> Unless through backports
<somerville32> IF you'd like, you can request a backport to 6.06
<X-Rob> somerville32, I know, and that's why it's good. And that's _also_ why I need to upgrade asterisk etc.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, response from harrisony: hmm.....i was at a friends and that must of been his away message, sorry abouts that
<somerville32> elkbuntu, k, thanks
<somerville32> X-Rob: I don't see why you need your own distro to manage one package
<somerville32> It would be best to get involved with Ubuntu - it is easy :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<X-Rob> somerville32, http://www.freepbx.org/trac/ticket/1167 and http://www.freepbx.org/trac/wiki/DebPackages.. It's doable, I guess.
<X-Rob> I probably need to pick some peoples brains about .deb's.
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> X-Rob: I suggest visiting #ubuntu-motu 
<X-Rob> OK. I'm bowing to your wisdom here.
<X-Rob> What do _you_ suggest? 
<somerville32> And joining the mailing lists :)
<X-Rob> Mailing lists? Geez, I Dont' have time to read my OWN mailing lists, not to mention asterisk's, and then ubuntus too? Argh!
<somerville32> :)
<X-Rob> I'm guessing you suggest build a 7.0[whateveritwas]  machine and then RTFM on making debs?
<somerville32> You could take responsibility for the asterisk package
<somerville32> Triage bugs
<somerville32> Pass things upstream
<X-Rob> I can't do that with asterisk
<somerville32> And for learning how to make debs, we have classroom seminars and tons of friendly tutorials
<X-Rob> Asterisk have a MySQL style licence, you need to disclaim your code so that they can un-gpl it and sell it commercially. I'm philosophically against that.
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Anyhow, we're offtopic :)
* X-Rob thinks his spelling is a bit off there, but yes, we're off-topic 8)
<X-Rob> So, back to what I asked: You suggest 7.0x and make a deb that works with that?
<somerville32> X-Rob: Or you could ask for the package to be backported if 7.0x is recent enough
<elkbuntu> another aussie rob? good fun!
<X-Rob> elkbuntu, another 'aussie rob', or another 'aussie'? 
* X-Rob wonders how many other aussie rob's there are 8)
<elkbuntu> X-Rob, one is in this channel, the other is somewhat absent from our LoCo channel, where you're also welcome
<X-Rob> 8)
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-au
<X-Rob> ooh, cool.
<X-Rob> If you guys have meetings and stuff I can do voice-over-ip demos .. They always go down well 8)
<elkbuntu> hehe, we have a meeting tonight, but it's a bit late to get everyone prepared for voip
<X-Rob> I realise this is off-topic, but I'm at ubuntu.com, and I can't see a 'download version 7' link.
<X-Rob> elkbuntu, depends where it is 8)
<elkbuntu> online
<X-Rob> oh
<X-Rob> IRL I've got a couple of phones I carry around to show off and let people play with
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hhe cool. no chance you'll be at LCA?
<X-Rob> Nah
<X-Rob> Was thinking about it, but I'm in melbourne a week after that, and couldn't be bothered travelling down just to come back again
<X-Rob> (I'm in central QLD)
<elkbuntu> aww. fair enough, it's a far drive
<X-Rob> normally I'd fly - but I'm actually driving to melbourne towing three motorbikes (Actually, to Tassie, but have a week of work to do in gippsland)
<somerville32> We'll give you a mention in our Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<X-Rob> eek.
<X-Rob> (or is that good? 8)
<elkbuntu> X-Rob, it's good, it means people who read the newsletter will know to harass you for support ;)
<X-Rob> ahha!
<X-Rob> OK, downloading fesity herd 1.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<maddash> seriously, elkbuntu, are you dyslexic?
<elkbuntu> maddash, do you really think insulting people is going to get you anywhere?
<maddash> do you have a sense of humor?
<maddash> do you read the logs?
<maddash> how the hell did you make ops status?
<elkbuntu> yes i read the logs. you have been trolling all night
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: I think the point was that he was quoting a self-deprecating remark from ToHelWithGA
<somerville32> maddash: If you're going to toss around personal insults, I'll have to ask you to leave.
<maddash> thoreauputic : thanks.
<maddash> elkbuntu, apologize.
<thoreauputic> maddash: nevertheless, you are trolling here and insulting elkbuntu 
<maddash> true.
<maddash> so what's this channel for, anyway? why're there non-ops hanging around here?
<thoreauputic> maddash: i suggest that you apologise to elkbuntu :) She is a good op
<thoreauputic> maddash: it's open - we have nothing to hide
<maddash> elkbuntu: : I haven't been "trolling all night"...I've been *offed* by the GA dude.
<somerville32> maddash: Can you pass me a cookie?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* maddash passes somerville32 a cookie.
<somerville32> Yum!
<maddash> haha mimicry
<sudo_maddash> LOL
<sudo_maddash> what do you guys do for fun?
<sudo_maddash> and how is a collision possible?
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, Ban people like you :)
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> just joking
<sudo_maddash> you can't /nick unless the nick is free
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : seriously, I'm like helping 2,3 ppl at a time in #ubutnu
<sudo_maddash> all night long
<somerville32> sudo_maddash: She owns the nick so she asked nickserv to ghost it 
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : "ghost"?
<elkbuntu_> <elkbuntu> thoreauputic, he may have been, but he had been saying unwelcome things and belittling tohellwithga earlier
<elkbuntu_> <elkbuntu> there is no apology to be given. the line followed on from 'ugly girls cant be hot' and so forth.
<elkbuntu_> <elkbuntu> oh yes, and insulted support staff
<sudo_maddash> hmm. so elkbuntu_ == elkbuntu?
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_ : with reason.
<elkbuntu_> yes
<elkbuntu_> no, not with reason
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_ : here in america, we have a thing called "free speech"...
<elkbuntu_> sudo_maddash, here in australia we have a thing called 'taking responsibility for your actions'
<sudo_maddash> btw, what may I have been?
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_: "belittling"...nice, sp. belittling w/reason, again.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: that was a total Red Herring BTW - this is IRC and ops have authority here
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_:  you've only seen the public logs...he /msg'ed me later on as well
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_ : "ugly girls can't be hot"? when'd I say that?
<somerville32> I saw it
<somerville32> Well, something like that
<somerville32> lol
<sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_ : I can be nice. if you have other logs, grep for maddash. it's only when someone gratuitously insults/berates me that I get offed.
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : I said "ugly hot girl" vs "hot ugly girl"
<sudo_maddash> somerville32: that's what I said
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, Yeah, you got a temper. :P
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : elkbuntu_:: makes a whole world's difference.
* somerville32 splashes some cool water onto sudo_maddash 
<elkbuntu_> sudo_maddash, btw, putting sudo in front of your nick isnt going to make a difference to the decision. this isnt xkcd
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : seriously, grep for maddash. I'm the only one with this nick. or "sudo_maddash", when I feel lively.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: try apologising for your insults to elkbuntu at least :)
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : why? she gratuitously booted me.
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, That doesn't excuse your actions.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: In Australia we have this thing called "diplomacy"
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : oh, but it gives her immunity against any retribution?
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, Thats not what we're saying.
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, Right now we're dealing with what *you* did.
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : it's not very "diplomatic" to boot someone for no reason.
<elkbuntu_> im already 20 minutes late for a meeting thanks to you, i will not be commenting further until that is done with
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : deal with *why* I did.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: you are running the risk of being "gratuitously booted" again ( from here)
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : oh? for what?
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: for being boringly predictably obtuse :)
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : oh? how so?
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : there's a difference between "pissed off", "headstrong" and "obtuse".
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: I have a meeting to attend - have a nice life
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : sure..."meeting."
<somerville32> lol
<sudo_maddash> well ,I've gotta pass out so I can wake up for my NSA job tomorrow...
<somerville32> sudo_maddash, Lets cool down, shall we?
<sudo_maddash> and I've got a 10:30 with Santa
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : ok ok.
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: please do not invent conversations we never had
<sudo_maddash> good god
<sudo_maddash> I'm not even going to answer that. it made no (zero [0] ) sense at all.
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: i did not /msg you at any point.
<sudo_maddash> when did I even say you did?
<nalioth> sudo_maddash: did you have a purpose here?
<mneptok> <sudo_maddash> elkbuntu_:  you've only seen the public logs...he /msg'ed  me later on as well
<sudo_maddash> hey! it's nalioth
<sudo_maddash> hey nalioth
<sudo_maddash> mneptok : again, for the third or fourth time, work on the reading comprehension. "he" was the GA guy.
* somerville32 nods at nalioth.
<thoreauputic> mneptok: probably referring to ToHellwithGA
<sudo_maddash> [sigh] 
<sudo_maddash> nalioth : how do you manage to stay logged in b/n home and work?
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: for the third or fourth time, *stop being desiberately confrontational with everybody*
* sudo_maddash whispers to everyone else: "Psst. Guys. Mr. N is my fave op"
<sudo_maddash> mneptok : I could say the same of you.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: elkbuntu is busy (as am I actually) You are not advancing your cause here - I suggest that you leave 
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : what makes you think I'm staying here for elkbuntu_?
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: lol. you have no idea how ridiculous the concept of me being confrontational would be to most people.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: the only legitimate reason you can be here is to appeal her decision
<nalioth> sudo_maddash: did you have a purpose with all this? you got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for a reason. please understand that bans do not last all that long generally (unless you carry on about them)
<elkbuntu_> sudo_maddash, because our procedures say im the only one who can unban you, and it's certainly not going to happen whilst you're arguing the point, since it proves the purpose of the ban :)
<thoreauputic> indeed
<mneptok> keep digging, or deal. your call.
<sudo_maddash> mneptok : what do you call this? ([04:25]  mneptok: sudo_maddash: i did not /msg you at any point.) or this? ([03:52]  mneptok: maddash: knock it off. last warning.)
<somerville32> !coc | sudo_maddash
<ubotu> sudo_maddash: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sudo_maddash> mneptok: you're not an op. stop talking to me like you are. you're irking the guys who actually do have authority.
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic, elkbuntu don't you guys have meetings?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<sudo_maddash> thoreauputic : apppeeal...what?
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: the first line i call "requested channel input from an op" and the second is "trying to warn you before you got banned" (whch was pointless in retrospect)
<elkbuntu> sudo_maddash, i had to pass chairing on to someone else because of your disruptiveness
<sudo_maddash> brb. pop's is coming down. gotta tab away.
* thoreauputic watches the hole gtting deeper by the minute
<mneptok> sudo_maddash: i may not be an op, but i have a little standing in the community, and ops have learned to trust my judgement.
<mneptok> 9fwiw)
<mneptok> s/9/(/
<rob> X-Rob: put the kettle on for me, I'll be down there by June I'd say
<sudo_maddash> mneptok: your "judgement" misled you twice already. only thanks to thoreauputic, who had the patience to correct you
<sudo_maddash> mneptok : if they "learn to trust your judgement", then why aren't you op? hmmm...
<sudo_maddash> somerville32 : coc says nothing about being insulted for no reason. or misconduct by ops.
* mneptok laughs
<nalioth> sudo_maddash: again, did you have a purpose here?
<Jucato> Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable contribution to Ubuntu. We may not always agree, but disagreement is no excuse for poor behaviour and poor manners.
<sudo_maddash> but to be courteous to somerville32, nalioth and Seveas' log screen, I won't continue this (flame war?) any longer. pointless to argue over irc, I just realized.
<thoreauputic> sudo_maddash: whingeing about your ban is not a pragmatic approach, and it's elkbuntu who will unban you if anyone will
<maddash> I wasn't whining, thoreauputic. I honestly don't give a flying damn about the ban. and if I do get banned from #ubuntu, the only ones who lose are the people who go there for help. way to be an op.
<elkbuntu> you're right. you're not whining, you're trolling.
<somerville32> maddash: I already asked you to please leave. Tempers are too high right now.
<maddash> elkbuntu : and what did you just do, then?
<maddash> somerville32 : roger that
* mneptok 's isn't :)
* X-Rob notices his X-Chat is flashing.
<X-Rob> rob - down where?
<maddash> haha: "what's the best anti-virus?" "Linux."
<rob> <X-Rob> (I'm in central QLD)
* rob is in north qld
<X-Rob> What part of north?
<rob> Townsville, until about May/June
<X-Rob> Cool. Will be in townsville next week.
<rob> cool :D
* rob is at work next week :(
<X-Rob> As will I be -- I look after Mobil throughout most of QLD.
* rob has a gov'd job
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<maddash> god, why's it so quiet? doesn't anyone need help?
<maddash> oh crap, this isn't #ubuntu
<effie_jayx> lol :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, WhitesOwnYourAss said: !ubuntu is gay
<ubotu> In ubotu, WhitesOwnYourAss said: !KKK is teh rox0r
<PriceChild> !botabuse > WhitesOwnYourAss
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> ompaul: ping
<ompaul> yeap
<somerville32> mn.charter.com) has joined #ubuntu
<somerville32> <OHMYGODIMONFIRES> stfu noob
<somerville32> * ompaul (n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul) has joined #ubuntu
<ompaul> noted
<ompaul> ohh 
<somerville32> thanks
<ompaul> thats a bye bye do you want me to do it?
<somerville32> Sure :)
<ompaul> or shall we watch him for a moment or four
<somerville32> Hmmm
<ompaul> has he gotten any other warnings?
<somerville32> Not that I see... he might not know better
<ompaul> well he got it now so lets sit back and see
<somerville32> kk :)
<ompaul> what was this persons question?
<ompaul> their inital that is
<ubotu> In ubotu, WhitesOwnYourAss said: !coffee is good, make me some, kthx
<somerville32> !botabuse > WhitesOwnYourAss
<somerville32> Thats warning #2 for WhitesOwnYourAss
<somerville32> [17:04]  <ubotu> In ubotu, WhitesOwnYourAss said: !ubuntu is gay
<somerville32> [17:04]  <ubotu> In ubotu, WhitesOwnYourAss said: !KKK is teh rox0r
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<ompaul> rob, ^^
<ompaul> alindeman, ^^
<PriceChild> somerville32, I've just been talking to him
<ompaul> someone kline that one please
<PriceChild> ompaul, he's already disconnected
<ompaul> keep him so :)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<jenda> aha
<PriceChild> whoa a jenda :)
* jenda can't k-line himself, but will take care of it.
<ompaul> jenda, you kill that one?
<ompaul> thanks 
<jenda> np
<jenda> ompaul: i think it's dead.
<jenda> ;)
<ompaul> that is a good thing (tm)
<ompaul> right got to fix a gnewsense box this is fun ... back in a few
<LjL> look at the joins in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> LjL, really ugly that 
<LjL> ompaul: what, the joins or the bans?
<ompaul> joins causing bans
<ompaul> why is the world so full of idiots who think it is funny to disrupt communication networks 
<LjL> is it? i never thoug t th y woulllld dNO CARRIER
<ompaul> hehe
<somerville32> Is there a factoid for acpi?
<ompaul> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<ompaul> I think the closest to get there is 
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> ompaul: Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> CC SEND from lcdbcjor [0.0.0.0 port 0] : 0 [4218741466396MB bytes]  requested in channel #ubuntu
<LjL> nixternal: banned automatically
<LjL> it's interesting that nobody disconnected
<LjL> though i won't be too optimistic, might just be chance
<LjL> nixternal by the way, i suppose you left out the "D" on purpose. just to be sure though: do leave it out next time too ;)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> LjL: the only reason is because i guess the mouse didn't go that far :)
<nixternal> so using d....c.....c.... will get you banned or klined?
<LjL> nixternal: yes, automatically
<LjL> (the latter)
<nixternal> shiznit
<nixternal> that is in a channel though that one of the bots are in or nal ioth or Seve as is in?
<LjL> nixternal: i think a couple of staffers have automatic k-line scripts for DCC expoits now
<nixternal> wow
<ompaul> nixternal, they have had them for a *long* time
<nixternal> ya, i really don't pay attention much unless someone is d cc'ing me
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-09
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, crusty said: UBOTU this is what i get from konsole.........Iv got some dependency problem leaving configuration........Errors were encountered while processing:libxine-extracodecs
<somerville32> bot > crusty
<somerville32> !bot > crusty
<nalioth> Seveas: did you ban him in #ubuntu-[all]  ?
<Seveas> nalioth, who?
<nalioth> neoxan
<Seveas> in a lot of them
<Seveas> but that was before the frenode crash
<nalioth> Seveas: see PM
<LjL> freenode crash? *another*?
<Seveas> LjL, no
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> does anyone know if jack_wyt is being hit with the d c c stuff at all? every channel he is in is creating j/p floods
<ubotu> In ubotu, QMario said: Here is my project: https://sourceforge.net/projects/convert2pdf/
<nalioth> nixternal: ban forward him into ##fix_your_client
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ^^
<nixternal> #edubuntu, #ubuntu-devel im not strong enough
<Hobbsee> [15:44]  *** You set a ban on jack_wyt!*@*##fix_your_client.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ?
<Hobbsee> did i get it right?
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> it should be jack_wyt!*@*!##fix_your_client
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ^^^^
<nalioth> the bang is important
<Hobbsee> ahhh...missed the second bang
<somerville32> banh!
<somerville32> :] 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<Hobbsee> [16:21]  --> hype has joined this channel (n=Hype@24.96.153.104).
<Hobbsee> [16:21]  <hype> http://kmwarren.imarichkid.hop.clickbank.net
<nalioth> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> he left right after
<nalioth> thanks, Hobbsee he's gone.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: :)
<somerville32> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> somerville32: pong x 2
<nalioth> i have no idea what you want, somerville32 
<nalioth> somerville32: you probably don't want in there, anyway
<somerville32> What is it?
<nalioth> you are judged by the company you keep
<somerville32> Ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, can you please cloak ryanacka?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ping Seveas 
<Seveas> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> Hey there, Could you help sort out a cloak for forumsmatthew?
<Seveas> what's his nickname & launchpad id?
<PriceChild> https://launchpad.net/~matthelmke
<Seveas> he'll have to ask it himself
<Seveas> but poking me will be sufficient
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Seveas> nalioth, can you please cloak ryanacka and forumsmatthew?
<Seveas> (or rob if you're around)
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  how are ya
<effie_jayx> need some help bringing ChanServ to a new channel
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  it's the channel for ubuntu el salvador #ubuntu-sv
<effie_jayx> can you help me and rolando-ve  ????
<apokryphos> what are you trying to do, get the channel registered?
<apokryphos> the channel appears to be registered to navnelson
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  we got it registered 
<effie_jayx> ajam
<effie_jayx> he did it
<effie_jayx> and now we want chanserv over there
<apokryphos> ok, then /cs set #ubuntu-sv guard on
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> its set
<effie_jayx> :D thanks apokryphos :D
<apokryphos> np
<jenda> Seveas: got them.
<Seveas> jenda, ah right, i forgot that you can do i as well
<jenda> 
<effie_jayx> I want that smillie face...
<effie_jayx> :D
<Seveas> stupid freenode
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  :O
<Seveas> always appointing new staff :p
<jenda> hehe
<effie_jayx> :D
<jenda> Seveas: you can complain about their choice at staff@freenode.net ;)
<Seveas> hmm good call
<Seveas> /exec echo "Jenda sucks" | mail staff@freenode.net
<jenda> :)
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  lol
<jenda> Reminds me, Seveas - where do I complain if I don't like Ubuntu channel operators, or their frontman?
<jenda> cloaked)
<Seveas> jenda, here
<Seveas> jenda, or to me personally
<jenda> Even better ;)
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: usplash-artwork.so is To select the usplash image using the alternatives system, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  && sudo update-initramfs -u
<LjL> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<LjL> jrib: that page explains it, but it's in a quite obscure paragraph dealing with something else. anyway, what it says to do to update the initrd is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<LjL> advantages/disadvantages compared to update-initramfs?
<jrib> update-initramfs does what needs to be done, dpkg-reconfigure is apparently overkill
<LjL> !no usplash is <reply> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no usplash is <reply> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<LjL> (done)
<jrib> thanks
<jrib> /var/lib/dpkg/info/usplash-theme-ubuntu.postinst  agrees with me btw :)  okay, time to get some cleaning done
<nalioth> so impatient
<jrib> what do you think about aliasing everything in the !faq to !faq, like !mp3, !root, ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jrib, eww no
<Hawkwind> Whatever happened with the plans of a follow up meeting to our first/last meeting ?  Is one still planned and if so, do we have a date of when it is yet ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: its /cs register #channel password right?
<gnomefreak> to register a channel
<nalioth> yep, gnomefreak 
<nalioth> please no #pornpervertshere  :D
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> no its for the -mozilla team
<nalioth> they defecting from irc.mozilla.org ?
<gnomefreak> no its #ubuntu-mozillas
<gnomefreak> -s
<gnomefreak> for bug purposes mainly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you dont need to be oped to register a channel do you
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes, you do.
<gnomefreak> ah
<nalioth> whose channel is it meant to be?
<gnomefreak> admirals or fred... smae person
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> any forums admin or moderators around?
<Seveas> maxamillion, #ubuntuforums
<maxamillion> Seveas: k
<jenda> hey, robotgee1 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> doesnt cs or the bots hang out in #ubuntu-unregged?
<Hawkwind> No
<gnomefreak> oh thought the bits used to
<gnomefreak> bots even
<apokryphos> Ubugtu does
<gnomefreak> i dont see anyone there
<apokryphos> since we used to have it on timer with a note about registering
<gnomefreak> damn 3 ggg
<gnomefreak> much better now that i have the right spelling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-10
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, PFA said: !politics is <reply> Plese take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<somerville32> hmm
<somerville32> !politics is <reply> Plese take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, afraz said: ubotu no one is responding back
<somerville32> bot > afraz
<Jucato> !bot > afraz
<somerville32> !bot > afraz
<somerville32> lmao
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Seveas: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<gdb> Howdy, I received an odd DCC send request from someone that I felt should be brought to your attention.  Might I paste the information I have here?
<nalioth> gdb: in a PM please
<somerville32> Disturbance in -offtopic
<maxamillion> somerville32: ours?
<somerville32> no, ubuntu
<somerville32> lol
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<nalioth> disturbance?
<somerville32> Yeah, 15-20 minutes ago
<nalioth> somerville32: highlight
<nalioth> somerville32: illuminate
<nalioth> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> lol
<nalioth> somerville32: make noise
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> ypsila was, apparently, being naughty in German
<nalioth> not really
<somerville32> And Jordan_U started to get angry
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: we have a trigger for that ;)
* PuMpErNiCkLe pulls the trigger
<arrenlex> I think it would be useful to have a public FTP server as a pastebin, so people having problems with X could pipe useful output to a file and upload it using the command-line "ftp" utility, following simple instructions which could be included in !paste. Do you think this is a good idea?
<TheSheep> arrenlex: you can do the same with any pastebin and wget
<arrenlex> How?
<TheSheep> man wget
<TheSheep> arrenlex: it's complicated, but you can do a http post
<arrenlex> Ah, if it's complicated then it's not really a solution.
<TheSheep> arrenlex: ftp server would get filled with warez pretty quickly, don't you think?
<Hobbsee> the command line "ftp" is also complicated
<arrenlex> "ftp ftpastebin.ubuntu.com" and then "send file". What's complicated/
<arrenlex> ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> arrenlex: you can also use lynx, links or links2 to post
<arrenlex> You can't paste (that I'm aware of) without X. There's probably some weird way to submit the data by http directly, but again, it's too complicated to use, I'm assuming.
<somerville32> You can paste w/o X
<somerville32> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<nalioth> arrenlex: quite so, one can paste w/o X
<TheSheep> or with screen
<arrenlex> This all sounds a lot more complicated than the ftp thing to me. However, you're the bosses. Thank you for your time.
<nalioth> and someone has a scriptlet that posts command line stuff directly to pastebins
<arrenlex> Really. That sounds better. I will google that, thank you.
<Hawkwind> Whatever happened with the plans of a follow up meeting to our first/last meeting ?  Is one still planned and if so, do we have a date of when it is yet ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> is anyone awake?
<somerville32> Yup
<dabaR> so come see #ubuntu
<somerville32> Oh  wow!
<somerville32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mneptok> ahoyhoy
<somerville32> Hi
<mneptok> somerville32: could you /kick alumno* in #ubuntu?
<dabaR> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> Why not remove the alumno from #ubuntu?
<somerville32> Because the #ubuntu ops are sleeping
<ubotu> In ubotu, SilentDis said: !troll is Please do not feed the trolls.  They get mean, nasty, and annoying.
<dabaR> and you are not an op?
<dabaR> just for kubuntu?
<somerville32> I'm the Xubuntu contact
<dabaR> oh, cody, right...
<somerville32> Feel free to join us in #xubuntu :)
* mneptok sighs and resolves to get his +o application dealt with
<dabaR> I knew your last name was familiar.
<somerville32> dabaR, Where have you heard of me? lol
<dabaR> you initiated the whole xubuntu project, IIRC.
<dabaR> on CNN, of course.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> You're joking.
<mneptok> somerville32: there's a #xubuntu on Freenode? i figured the lag between servers on this network was antithetical to the XFCE manifesto. ;)
<dabaR> somerville32: yes, that is true...
<dabaR> but you did start xubuntu, correct?
<somerville32> dabaR, I'm afraid not. What would give you that impression?
<somerville32> mneptok, hehe ;p
<dabaR> Dunno, I mixed it up. Actually, last I read about you was in the UWN, you got accepted to the CC?
<dabaR> or something like that...
<somerville32> Nope, not accepted to the CC either, lol. I'm a member though and was recently appointed the Chief-Editor of the UWN
<dabaR> I am an active member of the community, a non-official one...So I read these names here and there...
<dabaR> Cool.
<somerville32> :)
<mneptok> where UWN = Underpants World News
<mneptok> *very* hot
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Oh.... it appears #ubuntu is still being spammed :(
<mneptok> aye
<mneptok> *summon Seveas*
<somerville32> @now Amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: January 10 2007, 09:36:34 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 3 hours 23 minutes
<mneptok> @now MyPants
<mneptok> prude.
<mneptok> 03:37 -Ubugtu(n=bugbot@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu)- Error: Unknown timezone: MyPants - Full list: http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/timezones.html
<mneptok> i guess i have to buy more iinners and roses before the bots acknowledge my pants
<somerville32> :] 
<mneptok> *dinners
<somerville32> I should post ip addresses so these people can be banned later
<somerville32> [Infeliz]  (i=Infeliz@adsl-85-217-21-167.kotinet.com): Kimmo Suokas
<somerville32> [alumno03]  (n=alumno03@62-43-33-240.user.ono.com): alumno03
<somerville32> It appears alumno01 and alumno02 are the same people as alumno03
<mneptok> trying to find a Freenode o: as we speak
<elkbuntu> alumno still a prob?
<somerville32> Nope
<somerville32> fab took care of it :)
<elkbuntu> cool
<elkbuntu> i was busy eating dinner
* somerville32 nods.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: you going to be active for a while?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, yeah
<mneptok> 03:53 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> all yours, hon :P
<mneptok> have .... fun?
<somerville32> "* mneptok removes channel operator status from mneptok"
<somerville32> You can't reop yourself, mneptok 
<mneptok> i know
<mneptok> that's why i ensured elkstress would be active
<somerville32> ah
<somerville32> :] 
<mneptok> i don't want anyone wondering how/why i got ops unless it's necessary for the smooth operation of the channel.
* mneptok whispers "maddash"  ;)
<somerville32> heh
<elkbuntu> heh
<somerville32> I love how IRC state is based not on time but on the buffer ;] 
<mneptok> somerville32: i use the same litmus test on my relationship with my girlfriend.
<mneptok> "Our 8 years together is meaningless. BUFF ME TO A HIGH SHEEN!"
<somerville32> ...
<mneptok> 'zackly
<elkbuntu> how the hell has she tolerated you for 8 years?
<mneptok> alcohol and increasingly invasive lobotomies
<somerville32> ...
<elkbuntu> aha
<elkbuntu> somerville32, if you'd met mneptok in real life, you would understand.
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 should apply for sponsorship for Spain so he can meet all you people.
<elkbuntu> you're assuming we're all going to get to spain
<elkbuntu> i've been sponsored once, my chances are low
<mneptok> somerville32: once it's confirmed i won't be in spain, make your move
<elkbuntu> mneptok, lol
<mneptok> :)
<elkbuntu> read that as: "once i finally irritate shuttleworth enough to get fired'
<somerville32> mneptok, You work for shuttleworth?
<elkbuntu> although i guess irritating jeff would be enough also
<mneptok> somerville32: aye
* somerville32 wants to work for shuttleworth.
<elkbuntu> dont we all
<mneptok> careful what you wish for .... ;)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> If only it was that easy
<elkbuntu> mneptok, surely it's got to beat unemployment and working with old people at St Vincent de Paul sorting people's pre-loved crap
<somerville32> hehe
<mneptok> elkbuntu: you just described packaging GNOME, KDE, and XFCE
<elkbuntu> mneptok, none of those have genuine faecal matter or false teeth included
<mneptok> you *really* need to check out newer source ....
<mneptok> >:)
<somerville32> mneptok, What does your job entail?
<mneptok> somerville32: https://launchpad.net/~mneptok
<mneptok> :)
<somerville32> Speaking of employment
<somerville32> I got offered to go down to the states to setup a LTSP infrastructure for a new school district they are building for a cool $50 000 USD
<somerville32> The chances of it actually happening, me thinks, is slim to none
<somerville32> but I'm going to get excited anyhow
<mneptok> did you ask if the work was clothing-optional?
* elkbuntu calls for an email highlights session
<somerville32> lol
<mneptok> i asked before i started with Canonical. sabdfl said, "for you, always. now go back under your rock."
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> You should put in a good word for me
<somerville32> Be like, "Hey... you know that somerville32 guy? No? Well... we should hire me."
<mneptok> in my case, you'd want me to diss you. that goes a *lot* farther in raising confidence among other Canonicalistas
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> What ever works
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> "Man, if somerville32 ever worked for us I'd be highly, HIGHLY annoyed." about ten seconds later you'll get an offer.
<somerville32> woot :] 
* somerville32 finds it way too easy to stay up all night now.
<somerville32> It is already 6:15am : (
<mneptok> somerville32: are you in the eastern provinces?
<somerville32> Atlantic provinces, yes :] 
<somerville32> New Brunswick
<mneptok> ach so
<mneptok> wait ....
<mneptok> it's "New" Brunswick?
<mneptok> not Nude Brunswick?!
<mneptok> fsck. camcel *those* vacation plans. :/
<somerville32> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok beeps Hobbsee's nose
* Hobbsee drops a large bomb on mneptok 
* Jucato wonders what happened to the pointy stick
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you think you're better than me????
* mneptok runs off the golf course
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mneptok: now you've ruined my dinner.  
* Hobbsee attacks mneptok with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Jucato> ah there :)
* mneptok removes the pennies now embedded in his scalp
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey tonyyarusso 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: why are you in here anyway?
<tonyyarusso> Hi Hobbsee 
<tonyyarusso> Is ubuntulog actually a bot or just a logging session?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: why not?
<somerville32> A logging bot
<Amaranth> I am. :)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: a logging bot
<somerville32> You guys missed all the fun last night
<Hobbsee> [23:27]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from ubuntulog: BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.12-10-686 :put the blunt down just for a minute
<somerville32> We had some serious spammers in #ubuntu and no ops :(
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<tonyyarusso> eek
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: What time was that?
<tonyyarusso> I was on until about 23:00 (GMT-5), but not really watching.
<somerville32> 4 hours ago
* somerville32 doesn't sleep.
<tonyyarusso> Ah
* tonyyarusso ponders how we could ever have no ops with 27 access entries...
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: No Freenode staff either?
<Amaranth> i wasn't even here 4 hours ago
<Amaranth> and i'm always here (until break is over)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: not all of them are actually in the channel anymore, and there arent a lot of people in the au timeslot
* mneptok is! ;)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: That's true, but if anyone is listed in /stats p, #ubuntu has *!*@freenode/staff/* access.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: indeed.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: indeed - but do you have ops there?  :P
<mneptok> Hobbsee: yeah, i was in here to recruit an enforcer, but fabbione threw me a +o until elkbuntu unidled
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: staffers have ops if they're in the access list or not
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ahhh
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Yes, but there policy is to usually not use it unless they are, in my understanding.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: not when there are massive spam attacks, surely?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: poke jdub or Seveas to get you added
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i never really cared about a +o too much as long as coverage was good, but that has changed. i'll pester Seveas for a /cs access add
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Not sure.  I'll have to ask.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: OK.  they can both do it, was my point
* Hobbsee wonders about mneptok with ops...
* Hobbsee has concerns about the safety of the channel...
<mneptok> Hobbsee: jdub and i have resolved to only speak of our love, and then only when we're sharing a pillow. so Seveas it is. ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ahhh...right
* tonyyarusso wonders what the heck that was
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hrm?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok's comment, which, as usual, is odd
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: smile politely. nod. and then totally ignore me. works for my girlfriend.
<tonyyarusso> hehe, yeah
<mneptok> :)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you have a girlfriend?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: means they didnt get on.  duh :P
<mneptok> Hobbsee: yes.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: scary.  i pity her
* Hobbsee ducks
<mneptok> Hobbsee: ad quite contrary, jdub and i do well together. but i tend to liwit the administrivia between us to GNOME issues if possible.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: liwit?  does not parse
* mneptok and jdub wear a lot of common hats, making info routing complex
<mneptok> *limit
<mneptok> (damned switch to Dvorak)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ahh
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i think she's in #ubuntu-women, if you want to pass along condolences and an offer of a safe continent on which to hide ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i tend not to go there.  i've had a bad experience there...
<mneptok> #ubuntu-ca or #ubuntu-qc, then
<mneptok>  /whois woowoo
<mneptok> :)
<Hobbsee> not in any channels
<Hobbsee> er, my whois is on crack
<Hobbsee> oh, she's got her thingo set to private
<Hobbsee> somehow
* Hobbsee should find out how to do that
<mneptok> #ubuntu-qc is +s
* mneptok | Metro > ~/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<hdibani> hi , can anybody help me get unbanned from #ubuntu? i got banned because i sent a link to the ryzom.org wesite (the effort to open source it)
<LjL> hdibani: do you realize that spam is *bad*, no matter what it's about? we have #ubuntu-offtopic where you can freely point people to sites like that
<hdibani> noe i do, but at the moment i did not realize
<hdibani> if you unban me i won't be doing that again
<gnomefreak> hes unbanned
<hdibani> great, thank you guys.
<LjL> !etiquette hdibani
<LjL> !etiquette | hdibani
<ubotu> hdibani: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<hdibani> allright, thanks
<LjL> hdibani: you may want to look at that (especially the guidelines and CoC) to avoid other - mistakes
<hdibani> sure, i cannot do without this channel so i will be reading that for sure
<LjL> hdibani: message the bot privately BTW, it was my mistake to have this sent on the channel rather than in a private query. /query ubotu, and you can ask it anything (no need for the ! while you're in a query)
<mneptok> LjL: Millions Of Men Trust Our Herbal Supplements, How About You?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hopefully you dont need the herbal supplements?
* gnomefreak needs drugs or a sound expert :( oh and my sound expert is gonna be afk for the next week or so :(
<mneptok> Hobbsee: no, just a thwack on the spamhole and a sense of humor augmentation.
<LjL> "herbal supplements"? was that coined to avoid spamfilters? :P
<mneptok> fine. \/146|24
<mneptok> happy?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh
<LjL> btw there's a lot of my bans in the #ubuntu banlist, they were the turkish spambots
<LjL> are they still around? do you think i could unban them? they're taking up a ton of slots
<mneptok>  /whois mahir_i_kiss_you
<LjL> many of them are probably dynamic addresses too
<gnomefreak> yay just what i wanted!!! more work :(
<gnomefreak> LjL: i was gonna ask people to clear their bans from there including the fowards (not all but most of the non perm bans) just to lighten up the list. if the people havent fixed thier ports than they may not for a while
<mneptok> have fun kids. reclaiming a window ...
<LjL> gnomefreak: though i've seen cases (like einPaule for instance) when they did come here after two weeks or so of being banned... also i think i'd lean on banning by nickname for forwards: IP addresses change, while nicks usually don't unless one's trying to dodge the ban (but forwarded people should have no reason to do that)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<jenda> Seveas: may I cloak Vorian?
<Hobbsee> !logs | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> jenda: it's amusing, seeing their discussiions of karma
* Hobbsee appears to have 2 million karma.
<Hobbsee> er, 2 billion karma
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> no, 2 million
<jenda> Hobbsee: hehe :) I'll catch you one day ;)
* jenda has some 1.6
<Hobbsee> jenda: *grin* - do some translation
<jenda> nevah!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Well, not in the exam season, at least.
<jenda> Hobbsee: I do this: diy.devubuntu.com . Launchpad has no idea ;)
<Hobbsee> jenda: haha
<jenda> {under heavy construction}
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  the beta launchpad is very nice
<jenda> what's it?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, stop boasting
<Hobbsee> makes more sense
<PriceChild> that's mean :)
<Hobbsee> heh, sorry
<PriceChild> jenda, she's already got me logging in to see the "no you can't come here" message
<jenda> haha
* jenda thwacks Hobbsee with a big pointy stick... of doom.
* Hobbsee attacks jenda with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and roasts him over the fire
<jenda> ahhh, I was getting a little cold.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Notice how I made just the right number of dots in my message to match the 'of doom' in mine above the 'of DOOM' in yours ;)
<jenda> I guess I'm doomed.
* jenda wanders off... too much staring into the monitor...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: no gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: no gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Amaranth> i see, he wanted to add sudo
<Jucato> no gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jucato> !no gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Jucato
<Jucato> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jucato> Amaranth: that better? 
<Amaranth> sure
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, DaSkreech said: stop asking is KDE4 is not coming out in time for feisty. You will have a KDE4 package but there are no promises it is usable. please read http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<jenda> I have one atoponce requesting #ubuntu-us
<Seveas> jenda, didn't you also have a cloak request pending?
<jenda> yes, yes... there was...
<jenda> Vorian
<jenda> Seveas^ is he ok to cloak?
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> I added him to my list :)
<jenda> added him a cloak.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> rob, jenda: problems ahead in #ubuntu-locoteams
<Seveas> freenode staff help needed, I don't have ops
<jenda> ok
<Seveas> (you have carte blanche, I have to go)
<effie_jayx> nice trolling :S
<effie_jayx> jenda,  :S they are not taing any warning sign
<jenda> I'm working on it :(
<effie_jayx> :S
<jenda> I can't get hold of the required staff.
<jenda> I don't have the powah.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  ok... :D lax... 
<effie_jayx> thank god the rest of us in there are tolerant enough
<jenda> yep
<effie_jayx> never seen such nasty trolling... :S :D
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> never seen such a big channel with only two ops :/
<somerville32> What channel?
<jenda> #ubuntu-locoteams
<jenda> ok, it aint' that big, but it's important ;)
<jenda> I prodded the two, though.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  it's strange... only people that know what #ubuntu-locoteams is about.. log in...
* jenda doesn't understand the sentence, despite having read it several times :)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  sorry... 
<jenda> not at all - it's the late hour.
<jenda> but what did you mean?
<effie_jayx> people tal join #ubuntu-locoteams know what one can discuss in that channel
<effie_jayx> and how to behave... 
<effie_jayx> jenda,  did I get it now? :D
<jenda> oh, yes :)
<jenda> true
<jenda> until now.
<jenda> obviously, trollage doesn't happen everyday - but the channel was totally unprepared for it.
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> it was so strange .. it was even funny...
<RedStamp> umm
<RedStamp> i got the boot 
<somerville32> From where?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RedStamp> opptopic
<RedStamp> offtopic even
<ompaul> RedStamp, your langauge you were asked
<RedStamp> sorry bro
<ompaul> tought
<ompaul> tough even
<ompaul> you can cool your heels for a bit
<RedStamp> OK
<somerville32> :)
<RedStamp> I'm wearing red high heels bro might take a while
<RedStamp> :_
<RedStamp> )
<somerville32> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, mag_ said: ubotu:  my intention is to have a data server or file sever using ubuntu and all the machines wil has to use user and pass for many folders
<Seveas> !bot > mag_
<somerville32> Seveas: Has any summarize the cc yet?
<somerville32> Appears not
<Seveas> somerville32, I haven't had time yet
<Seveas> I have something called "job" and "social life" that sometimes interfere
<Seveas> and dozens of people asking about it doesn't help either
<mc44> Seveas: are we there yet?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Can I have a pony?
<Seveas> @pony PriceChild 
<Seveas> @enable Mess
<Ubugtu> (enable [<plugin>]  <command>) -- Enables the command <command> for all users. If <plugin> if given, only enables the <command> from <plugin>. This command is the inverse of disable.
<Seveas> @pony PriceChild 
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.mess.enabled True
<Seveas> @pony PriceChild 
<Ubugtu> No PriceChild can't have a pony, Seveas!
<PriceChild> :'(
<Seveas> jenda, can you please remove eyequeues cloak
<jenda> Seveas: sure.
<Seveas> thanks
<Seveas> I'll have some more cloak requests later
<jenda> I'll be asleep later.
<jenda> :)
<ompaul> there is no system but gnu, and linux is one of its kernels
<jenda> Now where have I heard that...
<jenda> the holy church of Emacs? :)
<ompaul> there is that
<jenda> Repeat ten times a day and you are an Emacsite.
<ompaul> beats yipeism any day ;-)
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> hehe
<ompaul> vi vi vi is the editor of the beast
<jenda> not to mention ed.
<jenda> It's just ... ed.
<ompaul> it is a penance 
<jenda> 
<somerville32> Gotta love line based editors
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> forget line think model
<LjL> ompaul: there is no system but emacs, and gnu is one of its kernels, and it's quite purposeless really since it depends on another kernel and emacs does the rest
<ompaul> LjL, read mine again ;-)
<ompaul> if you had read it out loud, you would have hurd the gag
<TheSheep> ompaul: yours is just 3 verbs :/
<TheSheep> 4
<TheSheep> doh
<Seveas> jenda, feel like doing more cloaking?
<Seveas> this time setting cloaks, not removing :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hi nalioth 
* nalioth is back at work
<Seveas> having fun?
<nalioth> i'm dispatching taxi cabs
<Seveas> ah
<jenda> Seveas: sure
<Seveas> having cab ;)
<Seveas> jenda: geser, lutin, adri2000
<jenda> unless nalioth does it :)
<jenda> ok
<nalioth> great fun :D (where's the whiskey?)
<Seveas> I just did my CC duty
<Seveas> a pain, since LP was being slow :/
<jenda> Seveas: done
<Seveas> gracias
<jenda> np
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-11
<Seveas> somerville32, ping
<somerville32> seveas: pong
<Seveas> somerville32, I just updated the CC agenda and added a very short summary of last meeting and a list of new members from this meeting
<Seveas> may be nice for UWN
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<kitche> hey just so you guys know it seems like a broken bot joined #ubuntu trying to do the exploit
<somerville32> * [gikidBot]  (n=gikidBot@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com): gikidBot
<somerville32> * [gikidBot]  #ubuntu #mopar 
<kitche> yea that's the one it didn't output the whole thing
<somerville32> [19:10]  * gikidBot (n=gikidBot@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com) has joined #ubuntu
<somerville32> [19:10]  <gikidBot> DCC
<somerville32> [19:10]  * gikid (n=gikid0@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com) has joined #ubuntu
<somerville32> [19:10]  <gikid> lol
<somerville32> [19:11]  * gikid (n=gikid0@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com) has left #ubuntu
<somerville32> * [gikid]  (n=gikid0@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com): Daniel T
<somerville32> <loller> CC SEND AOWITNAO)WTINAWTOINOWT#INAOWTINAOW#TINAOW#TINTAOINWT
<somerville32> Attack in #ubuntu
<kitche> and the bot didn't get klined either
<johnblackhorse> kitche: the klining user is not present
<LjL> look in the bantracker for wideopenwest.com
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* somerville32 sighs.
<johnblackhorse> @lart somerville32 
* Ubugtu makes Jack Bauer chase somerville32
<somerville32> ow
* johnblackhorse pokes somerville32 
* somerville32 pokes johnblackhorse harder.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> lol
<somerville32> [21:14]  <pip`> god sux cock in a big way
<somerville32> [21:15]  <pppoe_girl> pip`, should be kicked by now
<somerville32> [21:15]  <pip`> girl, please stfu ok
<somerville32> johnblackhorse, ping
<RedStamp> hello i was banned from ubuntu offtopic earlier for swearing... I am sorry.
<RedStamp> I love that channel and would love to be welcome back
<somerville32> Usually bans last 24 hours
<RedStamp> bummer.
<RedStamp> how are you somerville32?
<somerville32> I'm doin' alright. How are you?
<RedStamp> Good. I just got offered a good job but have to say no as I dont want to work weekends as have to balance work with kids
<RedStamp> dont have kids man lol
<somerville32> Aw : (
<RedStamp> was my choice to have kid's and they are loveable.
<RedStamp> when they're asleep
<johnblackhorse> somerville32: if i'm not wearing my nalioth nick, i'm probably not available for stuff  :|
<somerville32> okily dokily
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> I think we have a troll in #ubuntu but I am not 100% sure
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: nick?
<Jordan_U> PwnDaWorld
<somerville32> <afraz> I HOPE I DONT KILL MY SELF OVER IT
<somerville32> -offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #xubuntu-offtopic, maxamillion said: !alt-support is <alias> FOR  alternative-support-#xubuntu
<somerville32> lol
<maxamillion> apparently i don't have privilages ...
<somerville32> nope
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, xipietotec said: !boys is have cooties
<Madpilot> ...
<somerville32> !bot-abuse > xipietotec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-abuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !botabuse > xipietotec
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ToHellWithGA said: ubotu: boys is <reply>Boys are missing an X chromosome and replaced it with the ability to pee standing up.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Amaranth said: !shi is <reply> The katakana character 
<Amaranth> aww
<maxamillion> !botabuse > ToHellWithGA
<maxamillion> bah! ... :/
<somerville32> It appears that factoids longer then 20 characters barf
<ubotu> In ubotu, xipietotec said: !xipietotec is a goof
<somerville32> !botabuse > xipietotec
<gnomefreak> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you around?
* jenda mumbles about only 3 types of cloaks freenode offers...
<gnomefreak> jenda: your staff arnt you?
<jenda> yep
<gnomefreak> jenda: you have the link for the tor/gpg cloaks?
<jenda> j'sec...
<gnomefreak> ty
<jenda> gnomefreak: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<gnomefreak> ty
<jenda> np
<gnomefreak> people really need to think before they grab packages :(
<somerville32> !seen pricechild
<ubotu> I last saw PriceChild (n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pricechild) 10h 33m 3s ago, quiting: "Bye :)"
<jenda> somerville32: he'll be here any moment now :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> jenda: How much longer?
<jenda> somerville32: no idea, it's a guess - he usually comes around this time :)
<jenda> well, no, actually - in about an hour or two.
<somerville32> doh
<somerville32> jenda: Can you do it?
<jenda> somerville32: what?
<jenda> (I can do anything Pricey can)
<somerville32> jenda: On the forums, I notice some people have been marked as "Ubuntu Developer"
<jenda> aha
<jenda> I can't do that ;)
<jenda> Are you a dev?
<jenda> I can request it, though.
<somerville32> Xubuntu Developer
<jenda> hmm.
<jenda> I think it's limited to MOTU, though.
<jenda> I can still request it.
<jenda> somerville32: is there an identifiable group of Xubuntu devs?
<somerville32> yes
<jenda> (similar to the Motu)
<somerville32> Yup
<jenda> link?
<somerville32> http://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team
<somerville32> jenda: Would you be able to merge these two posts? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1997494#post1997494
<jenda> sure
<somerville32> thanks
<jenda> somerville32: I'll ask about xubuntu.
<somerville32> k
<jenda> somerville32: so those five people are the ones with commit access to the xubuntu repos?
<jenda> or, packages?
<somerville32> That group doesn't dictate access
<jenda> so, what is it?
<jenda> (why merge those posts, BTW?)
<somerville32> Member of xubuntu-team make Xubuntu happen
<somerville32> It is just like the edubuntu and kubuntu teams
<somerville32> As for the merge, I'm sure that heno meant to include Xubuntu
<somerville32> People ARE going to be offended his didn't
<somerville32> Infact, people already are
<somerville32> One guy in #xubuntu was going to flame him, lol
<jenda> ok
<jenda> somerville32: you have to ask heno, though.
<jenda> He can edit it in as well.
<jenda> And I don't really have the right to do that.
<somerville32> jenda: Can you poke him for me?
<somerville32> I already pinged him
<somerville32> and I need sleep
<jenda> Can try, somerville32, can't promise.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Speak of the devil
<PriceChild> me? :s
<somerville32> <somerville32> jenda: How much longer?
<somerville32> <jenda> somerville32: no idea, it's a guess - he usually comes around this time :)
<PriceChild> What's up?
<somerville32> It's ok
* PriceChild just had a uni exam...
<somerville32> Jenda already told me you can't do what I want, lol
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> what do you want?
<jenda> PriceChild: xubuntu titles
<jenda> PriceChild: see staff forum
* PriceChild looks
<jenda> somerville32: the thing is, on both accounts, that xubuntu isn't officially supported... so we're in a difficult situation.
<somerville32> Ugh
<somerville32> What are you talking about?
<somerville32> Xubuntu is fully supported by Canonical
<PriceChild> shouldn't they just get the standard dev title?
<jenda> PriceChild: only MOTU get the dev title.
<PriceChild> they can put that they do xubuntu specifically in their sig or something....
<jenda> somerville32: hmm, it is, eh?
<somerville32> jenda: Yes. Ask Crimsun.
<PriceChild> jenda, yeah it is afaik...
<PriceChild> just like edubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I don't see Edgy Xubuntus in my shipit stack, but I'll check it somerville32 ;)
<somerville32> jenda: It isn't in the shipit stack
<somerville32> Xubuntu wasn't officially adopted by Canonical until later into the Dapper release cycle
<jenda> somerville32: got a link about that?
<jenda> (why isn't it in the Edgy stacks, then?)
<somerville32> Oh, for Edgy
<somerville32> link to this "stack"?
<jenda> well, the one LoCo teams got - 500 edgy CDs
<jenda> <heno> We don't offer commercial support for it the way we do for Kubuntu and Edubuntu, nor do we make CDs, though we support some development and CD publishing and the software sits in main AFAIK
<jenda> somerville32: however, he will edit it into the post.
<jenda> We will have to discuss the titles with forum staff first - and I'll research it, first.
<jenda> somerville32: sorry about the inconvenience, but I don't want to set a dangerous precedent.
<jenda> somerville32: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1997631#post1997631
<somerville32> There are three core-devs dedicated to Xubuntu
<somerville32> gah
<somerville32> seveas: ping
<Seveas> somerville32, ?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<somerville32> Seveas: Would I be able to get ops in #ubuntu-offtopic or recommend that the access list be expanded to include a few more people? It has became accustomed to getting way out of control the last couple of days :(
<PriceChild> Seveas, Oh I got back to my machine with my key on so all that with the bantracker is sorted now - not that I ever want to have to use it :)
<Seveas> somerville32, no, PriceChild good :)
<somerville32> @lart 28 seveas
* Ubugtu thwacks somerville32 with a BIG POINTY HOBBSEE OF DOOM
<somerville32> Interesting
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> that was so funny :D
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.mess.enabled False
<somerville32> I think Seveas hasn't had a chance to catch lunch today so is a little grumpy :(
<Music_Shuffle> .!spanish = !es, !fr = !french, but !pt != !portugues or !portuguese. :(
<somerville32> !portueguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portueguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !portugues
<Music_Shuffle> .!spelling
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<apokryphos> !portuguese is <alias pt
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, apokryphos said: !portuguese is <alias pt
<apokryphos> !portuguese is <alias> pt
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<Music_Shuffle> Ty.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apokryphos, why the !portuguese?
<Seveas> no other language has that 
<apokryphos> I thought all others do
<apokryphos> ubotu: spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<apokryphos> ubotu: greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> they didn't have it before
<Seveas> and imho it's a bit useless
<apokryphos> I think it's a good idea
<Seveas> otoh, it doesn't hurt
<Seveas> so meh
<apokryphos> right
<Seveas> just add them for all languages kthxbye ;)
<somerville32> *kthxbi
<Seveas> !dutch is <alias> nl
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !nederlands is <alias> nl
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !deutsch is <alias> de
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !german is <alias> de
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !french is <alias> fr
<ubotu> french is already known
<Seveas> !franais is <alias> fr
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !francais is <alias> fr
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !espanol is <alias> es
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !espaol is <alias> es
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<jenda> floodin'
<Seveas> !danish is <alias> dk
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !dansk is <alias> dk
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !italian is <alias> it
<ubotu> italian is already known
<Seveas> !italiano is <alias> it
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !russian is <alis> ru
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !no russian is <alias> ru
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: nice to see Mr. weirdo getting ops in -locoteams :)
<Seveas> :D
<jenda> I always thought he was a valuable contributor.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> ok, who stole my Mr. Weird title?
<mneptok> +o
<Seveas> jenda
<jenda> I'm sorry, mneptok. I couldn't help it.
<mneptok> she's had some surgery i'm unaware of?
<jenda> yes, mneptok. Gender change, I'm male now.
<jenda> :)
<mneptok> congrats on the addadictomy
<mneptok> ;)
<jenda> Well, I have always been for most people, but just for you, consider it gender change ;)
* PriceChild smiles
<jenda> :)
<PriceChild> jenda will be whatever you want him to be 8-)
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> whatever jenda, at least :)
* mneptok gets that warm, fuzzy feeling only personalized third party gender changes can precipitate
<jenda> haha :)
* jenda is out of ink :/
<mneptok> i ... I LOVE YOU MAN!
<mneptok> *gush*
<jenda> hehe... you know what? I give up.
<jenda> The title of Mr. weirdo is yours.
<jenda> You deserve it.
* jenda hides
<jenda> OK, I'm off to study.
<mneptok> s'ok, i know.
<jenda> Seriously.
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Could we change !ops-#ubuntuforums please?
<somerville32> Sure
<somerville32> What do you want changed?
<PriceChild> Need to add Vorian to the end :)
<somerville32> kk
<Seveas> !ops-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Help! PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, or k_mandla!
<PriceChild> Thanks very much :)
<somerville32> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> gnomefreak: u about?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas:  you pinged?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gnomefreak, because you did ;)
<gnomefreak> i did?
<gnomefreak> oops sorry
* gnomefreak looking for ubuntulog bug tracker :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> seveas: ping
<Seveas> pongerville32
<jenda> hehe... don't think that highlighted him.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> me neither
<Seveas> but he'll look in here again
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Ianman said: ubotu, that is the binary and has no DRI support
<Seveas> !bot | ianman
<ubotu> ianman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> !bot > ianman
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> : P
<somerville32> Seveas: I'm isolated the issue for the factoids
<somerville32> factoid names can not be longer then 20 characters
<somerville32> I'll make a comment on the bug in a second
<Hawkwind> I was just given a 17" flat panel, AOpen F1713 monitor :-)
<Hawkwind> http://www.shentech.com/aof117in120l.html
<somerville32> ?!
<somerville32> Why?
<Hawkwind> Not sure to be honest.  I imagine it was stolen.  But it was given to me by my neighbor, who got it from someone else
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: I'd say he _didn't_ look in here again :)
<Seveas> jenda, cloak request for you :)
* jenda catches
<jenda> Seveas?
<jenda> Did you forget about me? :(
<jenda> ;)
<Seveas> no :)
<jenda> Damn.
<Seveas> rpereira wants to be cloakd
<jenda> ah, of course.
<jenda> will do.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> -offtopic is getting rather inappropriate again
* somerville32 removes #ubuntu-offtopic from his autojoin list.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> i did that months ago
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Everytime I peek in there they are either discussing drugs, sex, religion, politics, sexual orientation, something kinky and disgusting, or worse
<somerville32> lol
<nixternal> that's kids for ya
<somerville32> Either that or someone is spamming ASCII pictures and/or whining about how much they want a girlfriend to "cuddle with, hold hands with, kiss, ..."
<nixternal> heh, last spring there was this "chick" who would come on and try to cyber with me
<somerville32> lol
<nixternal> it wasn't long after that i left
<nixternal> she was cool at first, very smart and a heck of a coder, but man she was whacked out
<somerville32> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon can tell you about her, he remembers her as well
<nixternal> either she was the fastest googler in the world, or she was just that damn smart
<somerville32> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> troll at offtopic... an eye on xbillgates
<effie_jayx> jenda,  are you there..?
<effie_jayx> anyone?
<jenda> effie_jayx: here
<jenda> effie_jayx: I can't combat trolls in -offtopic :/
<effie_jayx> :S
<jenda> Well, I can... but only the good way ;)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  talk him out of it at least...
<jenda> word
<effie_jayx> he's cool now
<jenda> Looks like that worked :
<jenda> :)
<jenda> although... now I have to keep his attention in PM.
<mc44> ah it is RedStamp
<jenda> Ok, he seems he's reasonable.
<jenda> Beep me if not, pls.
<effie_jayx> now they want his head for his nick... 
<jenda> He's actually quite cool :)
<jenda> Well, friendly at least.
<jenda> Just exploring an unknown environment.
<mc44> just a tendency to swear :)
<effie_jayx> tamed by ubuntu tranquility :D
<jenda> hehe
<mc44> or just jenda tickling his belly :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> He's a 'laser operator'.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Oh well, there he goes. It was fun talking to him.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: didn't know about your CC secretary position. Great to hear =)
<apokryphos> guess it was about time though, since you basically already were many months ago 8)
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  quite exciting being at the council meeting ... :D and seeing it happen ... 
<effie_jayx> it was my first ever ubuntu meeting 
<apokryphos> I find CC meetings pretty boring actually :P
<apokryphos> including the last one :D
<gnomefreak> they get boring if you attend enough of them
<effie_jayx> but seeing someone that you know being recognized for his work with the comunnity
<apokryphos> in the beginning days they weren't so bad; these days they go on for hours, crazy
<effie_jayx> that moment really makes the rest of the meeting... and It was my firt one... :D
<apokryphos> but I guess there's a lot more to talk about
<apokryphos> effie_jayx: what, with membership status?
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  yep... 
<effie_jayx> :D
<gnomefreak> if we didnt have so much time between meetings they would go alot faster
<apokryphos> effie_jayx: it's a little abstract, I think it requires a lot of refinement
<apokryphos> but people like it, so hey
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  Seveas being promoted ... it was a cool moment... (or is it just me sucking up) :S
<gnomefreak> Seveas: since you have a new job with the CC does that mean we come to you and yell at you for not holding meeting every 2 weeks ;)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, rad planet ubuntu
<Seveas> read*
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> i try to read it around once a week
<apokryphos> way too many posts for that; read it every day ;-)
<apokryphos> alright, out for now
* gnomefreak can never remember to open my reader everyday
<Seveas> Ialways have it open
<Seveas> I read a lot of feeds :)
<gnomefreak> what do we do about people that appy for membership and dont show up. how long are they gonna stay on list?
* gnomefreak thinks an ageda clean up is needed
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-12
<Seveas> gnomefreak, err, I *just* cleaned it
<effie_jayx> :D
<gnomefreak> cant get to it :(
<gnomefreak> this friggin thing is working on my nerves with everything from usb to wikis
<gnomefreak> Seveas: much nicer ty
<gnomefreak> how do you delete things from trash that wont delete. like . and .. there is also a file with a lock but when i cd into ~/.Trash   ls doesnt show it
<gnomefreak> i keep getting rm cant remove . or ..
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> You can't remove . or ..
<somerville32> , would be the current directory
<somerville32> *.
<somerville32> and .. is the parent directory
<somerville32> They aren't actually files
<gnomefreak> ok what about the folder thats in htere
<somerville32> gnomefreak: Might be a meta file or something
<gnomefreak> ls -a doesnt list the folder
<gnomefreak> its a USB files folder
<gnomefreak> im giving someone this USB stick but i cant clean it off nor now can i clean my trash
<somerville32> Are you using gnome?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> usb is mounted but it wont mount as root so i cant clean it off
<somerville32> Yeah, doesn't gnome not actually delete the file but move it into .trash at the root of the device?
<somerville32> (which really sucks for usb disks)
<gnomefreak> cant get rid of it in trash either but ls doesnt show it and usb cant delete the files in that folder due to prmissions
<gnomefreak> "/media/disk/....1.6.4-fx.jar" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk. the file it does it for more than just that one
<gnomefreak> i get that either trying to delete it off of ysb or from trash
<gnomefreak> im in the usb but sudo wont delete anything because its a read only filesystem (how do i change that)
<somerville32> You'd need to remount it as rw
<gnomefreak> how? 
<somerville32> Why don't you sudo rm -rf * it? lol
<gnomefreak> it wont work
<somerville32> What is the error?
<gnomefreak> i even tried sudo -i than cd into it
<gnomefreak> rm: cannot remove `.Trash-gnomefreak//USB_Files/downloads/nautipolis_for_firefox-1.6.4-fx.jar': Read-only file system
<gnomefreak> so on and so forth for each file in the folder
<somerville32> Oh right
<somerville32> ro filesystem
<somerville32> umount it
<somerville32> then mount it again with...
<gnomefreak> its unmounted
<somerville32> Ok, now mount it again
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling sudo mount /dev/media/ isnt gonna work
<somerville32> sudo mount /dev/media/sda1 might though
<somerville32> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Thats only if you have an fstab entry though
<somerville32> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> /media/sda1 does not exist
<gnomefreak> i have to screw with this later  
<somerville32> Are you using xchat?
<gnomefreak> no
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<afraz_> Am I banned forever?
<afraz_> Am I banned forever in #ubuntuofftopics for annoying some people in that room?
<afraz_> Annoyed only one and asked for an apology afterwards.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<afraz_> Can someone review by ban?
<dabaR> man...ubotu used to know a bunch more stuff than he now does...
<Hobbsee> dabaR: yes.  we took out the rubbish :P
<dabaR> ha
<dabaR>   !
<dabaR> Hobbsee: you deleted maybe some of the links people created for themselves, and used as part of their conversation...
<dabaR> or whoever did...
<Hobbsee> well, we deleted all the offtoipc stuff
* Hobbsee didnt do most of it
<dabaR> I guess it was necessary
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: all of it?
<Amaranth> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Amaranth> phew
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: well, most
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: all at the time that we did a massive redo of the factoids, with the new bot
<Hawkwind> And surely that one could stand to be deleted
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: oh, 6 months ago
<Amaranth> Hawkwind: no way
<Amaranth> !-love
<ubotu> love has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-10-14 07:45:34
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah
<Amaranth> i also own !ping and !test
<Hawkwind> Amaranth: Yeah, totally and completely use
<Amaranth> although someone changed !ping
<Amaranth> !ping
<Hawkwind> s/use/useless
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<Amaranth> !test
<Hobbsee> !ping is <reply> pong
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> ping is already known
<Hobbsee> !no ping is <reply> pong
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dunno why
<Amaranth> "Failed" is !test's reply :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Amaranth> Hawkwind: they don't all have to be useful
<Amaranth> it's mat groening
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> magnu, horse with golden mane, i want your help yet once again.
* Hobbsee drops mneptok in a hot bath of lava
<Madpilot> mneptok, you're either drunk & IRCing, or quoting song lyrics at random again
<Madpilot> possibly all of the above?
<mneptok> Madpilot: "Magnu" by (oddly) Hawkwind ;)
* mneptok is a fan
* Hawkwind Is so thankful his nick does *not* come from the band by the same name
<Hobbsee> hah
<mneptok> and now, a fan that has been liquified and will soon be volcano ejecta
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, would you be surprised if I pointed out that this is how mneptok behaves when sober?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, not terribly surprised, no. ;)
<elkbuntu> im not sure i really want to encounter the drunk variety, and im pretty sure he was never drunk, so to speak, at UDS
* mneptok doesn't drink, really
<mneptok> 1). i have an insanely high tolerance -and- 2). weirdness to mayhem is not a line i enjoy crossing often
<mneptok> i do weird. mayhem tires me.
<mneptok> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: herd 2 is still to early in the cycle; shall we only have the topic mention in +1?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: herd 2 is released
<gnomefreak> they deamed it safe enough to release
<apokryphos> I know, but it's still to early in the release cycle for new users
<apokryphos> but it's still not a good idea for new users
<gnomefreak> herd 1 is more broken than herd2
<apokryphos> and yet still so early
<gnomefreak> feisty alone is not good for a new user
<apokryphos> right
<gnomefreak> i just replaced the herd1 url to the herd 2 url
<apokryphos> we can have it in the topic when they start recommending it for wide beta testing
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: oh, it wasn't you that changed the #ubuntu topic?
<apokryphos> I didn't get a chance to see
<gnomefreak> i just changed herd 1 to herd 2
<apokryphos> herd 1 was mentioned in the #ubuntu topic?
<gnomefreak> you had put herd 1 url in the topic
<apokryphos> nevermind, I'll take it out for now anyhow
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> nope, not me
<apokryphos> I'm talking about #ubuntu :P
<gnomefreak> i didnt put it there
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be there at all
<apokryphos> exactly :P
<apokryphos> ok, sorry, thought it was you
<apokryphos> ah, it was mneptok in fact
<mneptok> ;it was
<apokryphos> mneptok: it's not suitable for new users yet
<mneptok> Herd 2, though
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<apokryphos> Herd 2 is really really early
<gnomefreak> mn #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> right
<gnomefreak> its already in topic there
<mneptok> apokryphos: depends on the user ;)
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu == stable releases
<apokryphos> I probably wouldn't recommend feisty to anyone that's *not* in #ubuntu+1 :P
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 == testing/devel/beta releases
<mneptok> heh. hope Edgy wasn't /topi,ed as a stabse release *duck*
<gnomefreak> !info seahorse edgy
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1560 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<apokryphos> =)
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you on edgy?
<gnomefreak> with backports enabled?
<apokryphos> yeah, haven't tested feisty
<apokryphos> but I'm not on edgy now
<gnomefreak> i figured it out ty anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos kicks Seveas' chanserv.py
<apokryphos> letting everyone auto-rejoin on /removes
<jenda> that's what the ban is for, no? )
<apokryphos> yeah, but /remove also had a use...
<jenda> indeed :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> maxamillion: though you can also do it with no CDs, btw
<apokryphos> or one mini-iso CD
<maxamillion> apokryphos: lol ... uhmmm, your an ubuntu op? 
<apokryphos> yes =)
<maxamillion> apokryphos: awesome, anyhoo ... they main reason I want to try suse 10.2 is i have read all over the net that it is the easiest to get the bcm4318 wifi card working and that's the card i have in the laptop i just got issued at work and i have tried every method i could find in the wiki, blogs, and the forums to get it to work under ubuntu and no luck
<apokryphos> it's worth giving it a go
<maxamillion> apokryphos: but the tutorial on running the net install cd on the suse website is less than explanitory
<apokryphos> if you download it with metalinks you'll have a download that maxes out your connection, for sure
<apokryphos> maxamillion: no DVD burner?
<maxamillion> apokryphos: yes, dvd burner ... but i get about 2gb into the download and it times out ... tried it 3 times and gave up
<apokryphos> maxamillion: use metalinks 8)
<maxamillion> apokryphos: i'm at work right now so i can do a net install and just flood a connection here
<apokryphos> should get around such problems; it handles multiple connections
<maxamillion> apokryphos: metalinks?
<apokryphos> maxamillion: /msg susehelp metalinks
<maxamillion> rgr
<apokryphos> maxamillion: a download is as simple as aria2c http://download.packages.ro/metalink/opensuse/openSUSE-10_2-GM-DVD-i386_iso.metalink
<apokryphos> but perhaps we should take this to msg ;-) 
<maxamillion> so just run that command in terminal and it will download ... kinda like rsync?
<apokryphos> not exactly. A metalink is a small data-file with information on all the mirrors etc
<apokryphos> -> msg
<maxamillion> rgr
<DShepherd> help
<DShepherd> I need help in rejoing the ubuntu channel
<DShepherd> rejoining*
<DShepherd> will anyone assist me?
<Amaranth> why can't you join?
<Amaranth> ah, dcc vuln
<Amaranth> i can't help, sorry
<Amaranth> apokryphos: ping?
<DShepherd> I followed the instructions that was in the topic for ubuntu-read-topic
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> DShepherd: ok, please join #dshepherd for a test
<apokryphos> ok, good to go; will unban now
<DShepherd> ok
<DShepherd> apokryphos, let me know when I am good to go
<apokryphos> go for it
<DShepherd> thanks apokryphos and Amaranth 
<apokryphos> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos thinks there's no need for IP bans for dcc victims -- nick is fine
<Amaranth> apokryphos: seveas' script does it
<apokryphos> which would involve using xchat 8)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, regeya said: ubotu: no, humorless is when a person is completely lacking in a sense of humor, often lashing out when others attempt (occasionally with some success) to be funny
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot > regeya
<apokryphos> and I'm too lazy to implement IP-grabbing via /whowas for my scripts :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8sNoodIDk
<apokryphos> ?
<mneptok> best cover ever.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Seveas?
<DBO> why the ban bud? =)
<Seveas> abusing !ops
<Seveas> that's only to be used in emergencies
<DBO> ok Ill let him know
<DBO> someone had asked to speak with an op
<DBO> im letting him back in
<DBO> hes generally been ok in there
<DBO> I gave him a stern talking to
<DBO> and sent him to bed without dinner
<gnomefreak> what happened to the ops abuse fact?
<DBO> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DBO> eh no idea
<DBO> I think it should be !stfun00b
<gnomefreak> he pmed me saw my away i assume and still called !ops. wasnt he a perm ban anyway?
<DBO> who?
<DBO> keeb?
<gnomefreak> to eternal
<gnomefreak> i thought that was Seveas perm ban
<DBO> donno
<DBO> maybe?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> at one point it seemed everytime he was unbanned he started crap iirc
<DBO> ah the good ol days
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> now i know it was  aperm ban eternaljoy is lifepositive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: Any chance I could get my cloak back?
<Paedrigh> Is there a log that is accessible for today's conversations on this channel?
<PriceChild> Paedrigh, there is...
<mc44> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Paedrigh> thank you...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<crazytales> Why is AfterDeath banned fromhere?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hmm issues by Hobbsee... /me reads the log
<somerville32> PriceChild: Hmm... whats up? :)
<afraz> so carzy tale have you been also
<PriceChild> somerville32, crazytales's thing earlier...
<afraz> Some one tell me how long a ban period is?
<PriceChild> afraz, depends on the ban...
<afraz> Is it forever
<somerville32> PriceChild: I haven't been here.
<PriceChild> somerville32, <crazytales> Why is AfterDeath banned fromhere?
<crazytales> Why is AfterDeath banned fromhere?
<afraz> How long have I been banned?
<somerville32> PriceChild: See bantracker
<afraz> it was yesterday i annoyed and sad a bad word at the end
<afraz> so whats the punishment
<afraz> how long
<afraz> ?????
<PriceChild> afraz, S eveas banned you.... I would give it at least 24 hours... but what do i know
<somerville32> afraz: 24 hour ban
<afraz> is that it
<afraz> one day
<gnomefreak> afraz: thats the least normally
<somerville32> afraz: When Seveas gets in, I'm sure he'll ban you then.
<afraz> y
<afraz> is it that bad for new users
<PriceChild> afraz, "new"... that's not an excuse
<afraz> i was logged on for 3 days
<somerville32> afraz: I'll look into it for you. In the mean time, please review the Community Code of Conduct so that you don't make any mistakes again :)
<afraz> thx
<afraz> whats the link for code of conductd
<mc44>  !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<afraz> are you guys same people who send cds of the older version of ubuntu
<somerville32> No
<mc44> !shipit | afraz 
<ubotu> afraz: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<afraz> mc44 what are you
<afraz> a human or bot
<mc44> I'm a hamster
<crazytales> ubotu is the bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afraz> carzytale why are you here
<crazytales> why not?
<afraz> i mean because of ban
<afraz> your ban too
<crazytales> no, I'm not banned
<afraz> is your friend banned
<afraz> is every of these ops grads they do jobs
<crazytales> well, I was wondering why afterdeath is banned from this channel
<crazytales> he's not really my friend
<crazytales> but he's a chanop in #wikipedia
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<afraz> does any one know what time i was banned
<crazytales> today about 1am GMT
<afraz> whats GMT
<crazytales> [[GMT] ] 
<afraz> ok i have to go
<crazytales> or 8pm eastern time
<afraz> i will log back on 9 i guess or 10 i guess
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ToHellWithGA said: ubotu: ffs is <alias> noob
<somerville32> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<somerville32> !ffs is <alias> noob
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-13
<somerville32> !ffs
<somerville32> !ffs
* somerville32 waits a second.
<robin__> hello
<robin__> this was my first time in irc
<robin__> i have been banned from the ubu ntu help thingy
<robin__> coz i didnt no what it was
<robin__> i thouhgt i could talk about anything
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: im guessing that is yours
<robin__> ?
<robin__> alec
<robin__> homie
<robin__> i dont no what to say ale
<alecjw> robin__: #ubuntu-ops is not for chat
<robin__> alec ure an op
<robin__> uve gone orange
<robin__> can i request an unban from#ubuntu pleease
<alecjw> that means that i'm speaking to you. stop cahtting in #ubuntu-ops, or the ops wiull yell at you
<robin__> please can i request an unban
<robin__> from #ubuntu
<robin__> there ae no oops
<robin__> they arent replying
<afraz> the are probably working
<somerville32> robin__: Hi Robin :)
<somerville32> robin__: The reason you were removed from #ubuntu was because you were offtopic.
<somerville32> Offtopic discussion should occur in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode-social
<afraz> hey somer who is th ops of freenode-social
<somerville32> You can ask there.
<somerville32> However, you are not banned from #ubuntu
<somerville32> You were simply removed.
<somerville32> However, if you continue to be offtopic in #ubuntu, you will be banned.
<alecjw> somerville32: he was kicked one, he came back, and then he was banned the second tinme (i think)
<somerville32> Offtopic discussion includes *everything* but Ubuntu support.
<somerville32> alecjw, ah, didn't see that
<alecjw> --- apokryphos sets ban on *!*@cpc3-hatf3-0-0-cust986.lutn.cable.ntl.com
<afraz> somer what about mine
<somerville32> mm
<afraz> can i too ask or request for unban
<somerville32> robin__: I'm afraid you'll be banned for the next 24 hours.
<somerville32> robin__: Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic for further offtopic discussion. If you require support, you may try the alternative #xubuntu and #kubuntu support channels. Maybe someone there will be able to help you.
<somerville32> afraz: When Seveas returns, he'll unban you.
<afraz> are you serious
<afraz> would he really do it???
<TheSheep> no, but you can ask :P
<afraz> i am scared
<afraz> second thing i will regret the most my in my life getting banned from a channel
<PriceChild> afraz, please give it at least 24 hours without asking
<somerville32> lol
<afraz> ummm what time did i get banned
<alecjw> somerville32: he's crashed his computer and signed out. i've given him your message on msn though
<somerville32> o
<somerville32> k
<somerville32> :)
<PriceChild> afraz, about 2 this morning utc
<afraz> thats too long but i will be here just ait for my parents to goto sleep
<afraz> how do you ban a person for ever
<afraz> anyways no need to answer
<afraz> i out
<PriceChild> afraz, please leave it at that :)
<afraz> bye
<maxamillion> PriceChild: hello
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion how's it going?
<somerville32> PriceChild: Any news on my request? : )
<PriceChild> somerville32, not yet sorry
<PriceChild> somerville32, its there.. just no admin comments yet
<maxamillion> PriceChild: alright ... i was a little rude on the forums last night though
<PriceChild> maxamillion, hehe :) we all are sometimes...
<somerville32> Ugh oh
<PriceChild> maxamillion, I could point out to you an EIGHT page thread where I instructed someone how to isntall java and mercury messenger.... that EIGHT pages of just me and him/her....
<maxamillion> PriceChild: i appologized in a later post ... just wanted to warn you incase you hear something about it
<maxamillion> lol
<PriceChild> hehe I'm sure I'll live :)
<PriceChild> maxamillion, they updated beryl and didn't warn me... :( my hosting's been shut down for 12 hours :(
<maxamillion> ouch
<PriceChild> 17,000 beryl downloads could have been served in 12 hours :O
<maxamillion> WOW
<maxamillion> i'm off work ... heading home
<maxamillion> bbl
<PriceChild> have fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* somerville32 laughs.
<somerville32> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ubuntu-ops/ <-- Interesting.
* PriceChild will talk less
* somerville32 is too popular.
<somerville32> And I talk too much
<Hawkwind> Seems that proves that there is way too much general chit chat in here that might shouldn't be done in here really
<somerville32> I don't think so
<somerville32> If you look at the chart
<Hawkwind> Seveas: I thought these stats were supposed to be different from the ones I've been doing for #Kubuntu for 8+ months ?  Seems these stats are identical to what I've got running
<somerville32> They do look identical
<somerville32> I was hoping that they would be the more comprehensive ones that I've seen other channels have
<Hawkwind> I was under the impression they would have daily, weekly and monthly totals and have a lot more categories and such
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<rob> not sure why everyone needs to be serious all the time, general chitchat between ops is good for moral and team bonding
* somerville32 agrees with rob.
<tonyyarusso> rob: But does it belong here or with the same people in -offtopic channels?
* tonyyarusso doesn't really mind either way
<somerville32> -offtopic generally offtopic :P
<rob> tonyyarusso: it doesn't matter, this channel is fine as long as it stops during times where the channel is needed for op related things
<tonyyarusso> rob: Sounds reasonable to me
<somerville32> *-offtopic is generally offtopic
* somerville32 can't type today.
<Hobbsee> rob: +1.  people said otherwise?
<rob> Hobbsee: Hawkwind did
<somerville32> [20:42]  <somerville32> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ubuntu-ops/ <-- Interesting.
<somerville32> [20:43]  * PriceChild will talk less
<somerville32> [20:44]  * somerville32 is too popular.
<somerville32> [20:44]  <somerville32> And I talk too much
<somerville32> [20:46]  <Hawkwind> Seems that proves that there is way too much general chit chat in here that might shouldn't be done in here really
<PriceChild> No I just said that because i was under the impression there shouldn't be chitchat and don't want to challenge it
<rob> PriceChild: with normal users, generally there shouldn't be (offtopic is a much better place for that), but between ops I don't see the harm in it
<PriceChild> ok :)
* Hobbsee doesnt think Hawkwind is right.
<somerville32> I was surprised to see that people say my name almost as much as Seveas' lol, 
<tonyyarusso> I was surprised I was #7
<somerville32> Hobbsee, just made the top 20 ;] 
<Hobbsee> somerville32: hehe
<Hawkwind> I mentioned it only because Seveas has mentioned that the general/offtopic chat shouldn't really be here that much.  Or something similar
<tonyyarusso> I had a bit of a braindump - feedback requested:
<tonyyarusso> An "introductions" feature in the bot similar to wpbot in #wordpress (go chill there for a while to see what I mean)
<tonyyarusso> SOLEY for *-offtopic channels, obviously
<Hobbsee> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<somerville32> !-hi
<ubotu> hi has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<somerville32> Hmm
<tonyyarusso> I just realized there are a bunch of new users that I don't know, so it would be cool if we could get some sort of entrance message, I thought.
<somerville32> From chanserv?
<tonyyarusso> I don't think we can mess with chanserv...
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: you in the wp chan?
<tonyyarusso> If so I can demonstrate
<somerville32> demonstrate please
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: just think of how many people *dont* read #ubuntu's notice on entry
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I know
<somerville32> Most interesting
<tonyyarusso> For Hobbsee: "22:47 < wpbot> tonyyarusso is sexah (like Ryan12) and currently at http://www.xanga.com/tonyyarusso, and looking for something else - he needs tips on plugins, hosting, and that kind of fun stuff while considering wordpress
<tonyyarusso> (Someone else added the first part - haven't figure out how to remove yet..lol)
<Hawkwind> You want a bot that does that or something similar ?
<Madpilot> chanserv already does that in a number of channels. It gets ignored, just like topics
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ahh
<tonyyarusso> Hawkwind: I've considered it anyway.
<Hawkwind> There are many many users that wouldn't visit a channel where that is happening.  A lot of users consider it useless spam as well
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Does cs talk in-chan, or /notice?
<somerville32> Hawkwind, less people in -offtopic would not be a bad thing, lol
<Hawkwind> ChanServ does it via /notice for the entry message
<tonyyarusso> Hawkwind: I can see that, and agree it would be awful in most channels, but _possibly_ cool in offtopic ones
<Hawkwind> somerville32: Personally, I disagree
<Hawkwind> somerville32: I don't go to -offtopic channels because of what they are for, I'd be less inclined to go if there was a bot that does something like that or similar
<tonyyarusso> Can you be more specific Hawkwind ?
<somerville32> #ubuntu-offtopic is disgusting and lacking much need moderation. Why anyone would want to spend time there is beyond me as it is almost to a point where you can't enjoy it.
<Hawkwind> tonyyarusso: My personal opinion/feeling is on those kinds of things is that it's script kiddie stuff(from being on a server that was nothing but that for a long time) and it's nothing less than absolutely annoying
<tonyyarusso> Noted somerville32 
<Hawkwind> It fills the buffer unnecessarily and such, and just not attractive.  Not something I like and it would keep me from ever joining said channel(s)
<tonyyarusso> Hawkwind: But, considering that you're not the sort who enjoys offtopic channels as it is, do you think it's possible that crowd may feel differently
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Hawkwind> somerville32: Unfortunately, a big majority of -offtopic channels are like that.  It's what they are made for unfortunately
* somerville32 nods.
* PriceChild points out ubuntuforums.org also considering the removal of our equivalent of -offtopic "the backyard"
<Hawkwind> tonyyarusso: Possible, but chances are, most of them won't
<Hawkwind> tonyyarusso: Only thing is, you can get the opinions of the regulars and that helps, but then the ones you have to really worry about are the new users
<tonyyarusso> Hawkwind: Perhaps I'll do some informal polling for a few weeks
<Madpilot> PriceChild, nah, #ubuntu-offtopic is more akin to the Forum's 'Cafe' forums - nowhere near as strange as the Backyard could get
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, a test run would most likely be better
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: true
<Hawkwind> tonyyarusso: Might be a good idea.  Just tossing something like into the channel will certainly cause mixed reactions that really shouldn't be done within the channel
<PriceChild> Madpilot, hehe debatable
<somerville32> It is the only way to find out
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Also, feel free to direct feedback on #ubuntu-offtopic moderation to me - I've generally been pretty lenient, but get the feeling I need to crack down a bit given some recent directions.
<Hawkwind> The problem is that users won't always complain in pm, they do it in the main channel, and that's what is going to cause an even bigger issue
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I don't even visit there anymore
<tonyyarusso> I can test it in a personal channel and invite people :)
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: ah, ok
<somerville32> Hawkwind, How so?
<somerville32> -offtopic is just full of crap anhow
<somerville32> Discussion of sex, drugs, sexual orientation, violence, etc.
<somerville32> *crap*
<Hawkwind> somerville32: As an op, you don't want to add more crap to the channel.  You want to clean it up
<somerville32> Hawkwind, But I thought you said thats what -offtopic is for
<Hawkwind> So as an op you try to keep as much of that *out* of the channel that you can.  Throwing that bot in there is just going to add to it
<Hawkwind> somerville32: That's how they end up due to lack of proper moderation and such
<somerville32> I mentioned it to Seveas and he said no
<somerville32> Half the ops in -offtopic don't even visit there anymore
<somerville32> And there is no point in trying to "peer moderate"
<somerville32> They just tell you to stfu and call you a noob
<somerville32> And then you try to tell an op and they say "You, as an op, should have a tougher skin"
<somerville32> lol
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> then you tell them off for disobeying the COC.
<somerville32> The user or the op? ;p
<Hawkwind> Surely banning them for saying such things would solve some problems
<Hobbsee> the user, but the op if they do the same
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Yup but unfortunately that only provokes them further
<somerville32> #ubuntu-offtopic simply needs more dedicated ops that actually visit the channel to help moderate it
<Hobbsee> so does #ubuntu
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Someone besides me will have to chat with Seveas because I think I've used up all my whining points ;] 
<linux_kid> #ubuntu-offtopic could seriously use some more ops.  the current ops could scope out frequent users and ask them to become ops maybe?
<somerville32> I rather just add existing ops from other channels
* Amaranth waves
<somerville32> Though that might not be enough
<somerville32> And we might have to ask some trustworthy users
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: :)
<linux_kid> yes, existing ops work, too
* Amaranth jumps up and down
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> and maybe Travis could be forgiven by now ;] 
* linux_kid tries to calm Amaranth without any luck...
<Amaranth> All issues have been resolved, afaik.
<Amaranth> So it's just Seveas now
<Hobbsee> pity he hasnt been here for 7 hours
<somerville32> s/Seveas/IRC Council
<Hobbsee> right, so it's nalioth too then
* somerville32 nods.
<Amaranth> Did the 3rd spot ever get filled?
<Amaranth> I seem to have been unsubscribed from the ml too
<Amaranth> or no one posts to it anymore
<somerville32> Amaranth, subscribe again then
<somerville32> :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: no one posts to it
<Hobbsee> iirc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> hrm
* mneptok checks
<mneptok> 01:09 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [10]  is required for [OP]  on #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> i'll get Seveas to add me. i idle in -offtopic and can keep an eye on things.
<somerville32> Correction. You'll ask Seveas to add you ;] 
<mneptok> somerville32: Seveas does what i tell him to do. he knws the alternative is me asking in person, which is his greatest fear.
<elkbuntu> do you need ops atm?
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> elkbuntu, I think he was replying to earlier discussion
<mneptok> elkbuntu: not that i can tell
* mneptok nods sagely at somerville32 
<DBO> mneptok, the greatest fear of us all no doubt is meeting you in person
<somerville32> mneptok, Did you diss me yet? :)
<elkbuntu> somerville32, im hardly paying full attention, since im rather busy at the moment
<somerville32> elkbuntu, understood :)
* DBO waves at elkbuntu 
<somerville32> elkbuntu, good luck, btw :)
<elkbuntu> hi DBO!
<DBO> how are you?
<somerville32> heh
<elkbuntu> somerville32, it would have been damn nice if the cds canonical sent us could have included some ku and edu, so now we're trying to find a way to get the loco allocation for those, to the conf, when the person who has them cant make it to the conf :(
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Ouch
<elkbuntu> especially when RichEd emails me and asks if i'll have cds for him to hand out
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Beautiful
<somerville32> Get the sticks ok?
<somerville32> *stickers
<elkbuntu> the stickers? we got some, but we didnt get an actual conference pack, just a crapload of cds
<somerville32> blog about it yet? ;] 
<elkbuntu> no, it's not worth it
<elkbuntu> i'll have at least two canonical employees to bitch to face-to-face
<elkbuntu> oh.. no, 3.. no, 4
<somerville32> hehe
* somerville32 just noticed a typo in the Herd 2 release docs
<elkbuntu> start feeling sorry for jono ;)
* somerville32 feels sorry already.
<elkbuntu> heh. the thing is you see, christina told me she was going to deal with it, and organise us stuff. back around when we had the marketing team meeting. marilize emailed me about 10 days ago to confirm shipping details. there was no hint of anything in between.
<elkbuntu> so i got the cds last week, but we have had no sign of shirts, stickers, other than those included with the cds, or leaflets
<somerville32> No shirts either!? 
<elkbuntu> nope
<elkbuntu> someone in our team has made some iron ons with printable iron on stuff
<elkbuntu> but it's still pretty crap
<somerville32> lol
<elkbuntu> if someone tells me they're going to deal with something, and tell me not to worry about it, i like said things to be pulled off
* somerville32 nods.
* somerville32 fears failing elkbuntu.
<afraz> are you talking to me somers
<afraz> nevermind
<somerville32> nope
<mneptok> elkbuntu: ping Jono re: CDs
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i fully intend to, unless you're hinting the poor bastard is online now
<somerville32> Someone just (I think jokingly) did a DCC exploit
<somerville32> in #kubuntu
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i'll try to find marilize tonight and see if she can't get some to Rich, or express them to you
<elkbuntu> mneptok, we've already had 1000 cds delivered, all ubuntu PC
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i really dont want to be a thorn here, just venting. peter is being a pita for us by being slow to respond re making arrangements and all
<elkbuntu> (peter is the one with our loco allocation of cds)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: s'ok hon. i know you're venting. and you damned well know all my cow-orkers expect me to be a right PIHA myself, so Saul Goode.
<mneptok> *PITA
<elkbuntu> shift is too much effort :
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i just dont want to sound like im ungrateful. im thankful for each and every cd sitting in the boxes in my loungeroom, but i dunno, it's going to look bad for rich (and canonical) if he doesnt have any edubuntu cds to hand out
<elkbuntu> i have 4 left over from UDS, not sure how many the others in the team have
<mneptok> elkbuntu: *nod* the t-shirts and stickers, ehhh ... but Rich has been sent and paid for, and he needs CDs.
<elkbuntu> yeah, the stickers are negligable. i have like 68 here, plenty of 'powered by' stickers
<elkbuntu> the thing is, the education miniconf is monday and tuesday, which makes it damn hard for the cds to get to us now
<somerville32> why is the locobot in #xubuntu?
<afraz> hey somers
<afraz> its almost 3 minutes to 2am on watch
<afraz> can i have request to be unban please
<afraz> is it 24hr on my ban
<mneptok> 05:15 < RichEd> Speaking of LCA ... Jono can you bring any leftover Edubuntu CDs from BETT to Aus ?
<mneptok> 05:16 < jono> RichEd: will try
<mneptok> 05:16 < jono> RichEd: did melissa not order a bunch?
<mneptok> 05:16 < RichEd> thanks ... I'll check with her as well
<mneptok> looks like they know
<mneptok> 05:16 < jono> RichEd: I am gonna try and cram as much in my suitcase as possible
<mneptok> :)
* mneptok <3's grep
<elkbuntu> try now, afraz 
<afraz> thx
<afraz> one mint
<elkbuntu> mneptok, great... 
<afraz> thx
<afraz> it works
<somerville32> afraz: If you get banned again, it'll be longer
<afraz> is the ban only for 24 hrs
<somerville32> Please behave yourself in -offtopic
<afraz> ok
* #ubuntu-ops  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> the thing about -offtopic is that the people that speak there the *most* shouldn't be ops
<Hobbsee> hah, indeed
<Hobbsee> we're still discussing this, are we?
<apokryphos> I just woke up and saw the comments
<Hobbsee> ah
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> where is the next council meeting
<Amaranth> err, when
<gnomefreak> tba
* Hobbsee muhahaha's quiety
<Hobbsee> *quietly
<Hobbsee> is there to be another?
<xipietotec> h4x! auto-ban scripts =P
<Hobbsee> no, not autoban
<Hobbsee> well, not really
<Amaranth> aww
<xipietotec> =P you must really hate that lart
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, it does get annoying, at times. when it gets really annoying, i mute the bot :P
<xipietotec> lol
<Hobbsee> Seveas: if and when will Amaranth get his ops back?  we need more op people in channels like #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Amaranth was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hehe
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: sure about that?
<Amaranth> maybe not
<Seveas> @lart 28 Hobbsee 
* Ubugtu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBSEE OF DOOM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I could do it in a PM and laugh with myself ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Hobbsee
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i see i cant change larts...
<Seveas> @lart 28 Hobbsee 
* Ubugtu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Seveas> @lart 28 mneptok 
* Ubugtu thwacks mneptok with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you're no longer being highlighted if all is well
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i am still
<Hobbsee> Seveas: what'd you try and do?
<Seveas> also by the mneptok lart?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh wait, no
<Seveas> great :)
<Hobbsee> :D
* Hobbsee hugs Seveas 
<mneptok> "mneptok lart" what now?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: arrr!
* mneptok decides to ignore scroll and make coffee
<mneptok> gar!
<mc44> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu makes Jack Bauer chase mneptok
<mc44> like that?
<mneptok> i have chunks of creeps like Bauer in my stool. coffee.
<apokryphos> I think jrib might be an option to add as an op. Any thoughts?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> TheSheep: you're not identified again :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hah
<GazzaK> owww, complaints Department :-)
<GazzaK> soooooooo, how to word my complaint!
<GazzaK> emacs!!!  why.... think of the children
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK!#emacs]  by Hobbsee
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* Hobbsee waves
<Seveas> hehe
<Hobbsee> this is fun :D
<Seveas> poor Gary
<Hobbsee> nah...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Ian_L said: ubotu, where is your hometown?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/GazzaK!#emacs]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> !bot > Ian_L
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee|NotHere]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jenda/rob: around? 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<sebastean> I know this channel is for IRC, but do you know where to find maillist admins?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> sebastean, mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<Terry_L> hello ops...I have a question
<DBO> hello Terry_L 
<DBO> I have an answer
<DBO> lets see if they match
<Terry_L> I was in #ubuntu a little while ago, and was banned for spam...how long must I wait
<DBO> how long ago?
<Terry_L> I was just being silly, but got banned...and I want to apologize
<Terry_L> it was maybe an hour or two ago
<Terry_L> ...now I really need ubuntu help
* DBO grepping now to review the log
<DBO> what name were you using?
<LjL> <Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Terry_L> I was listed as Ian_L
<DBO> ahhhhh
<DBO> ah yeah
<DBO> 24 hours
<Terry_L> ah
<Terry_L> OK, well I want to say I'm sorry anyways
<DBO> ok thank you =)
<Terry_L> I really didn't know that doing that was bad
<DBO> it interrupts the whole channel
<LjL> yes you did
<LjL> <ikonia> Ian_L: don't be a moron - or you'll get banned
<LjL> and still you went on
<DBO> and makes it very hard to follow your tech support convo
<DBO> Jan 13 09:33:34 <Ian_L>	ikonia...you dont have that authority, dont threaten folks
<DBO> Jan 13 09:33:44 <ikonia>	Ian_L: I'm just warning you in advance
<Terry_L> I wouldn't think a moderator would call me a moron
<Terry_L> therefor, I thought he was just egging me on
<DBO> he wasnt a moderator
<Terry_L> what was he?
<DBO> just a user
<DBO> Seveas was the one who banned you
<Terry_L> oh, a user can boot another?
<LjL> someone who wasn't happy - understandably - at your flooding
<Terry_L> ok, thanks bud
<Terry_L> could you just pass on to Seveas that I am truly sorry
<Terry_L> thanks
<Terry_L> I'm 40 yrs old, and certainly dont normally act that way, but the name calling got to me
<Terry_L> ...could you possibly help me with a suggestion?
<apokryphos> if you're talking about support, then no
<Terry_L> ...I tried the Ubuntu 6.10 CD on two PCs and it didn't load
<Terry_L> oh, ok..thanks
<dabaR_> Terry_L: you can msg me if you are regd on freenode
<Terry_L> sorry, im new to this whole chat app..so I dont know how to reg
<Terry_L> but thanks a bunch, dabar...good person
<dabaR> !register > Terry_L 
<Terry_L> did you register me or just give me the info?
<LjL> the latter. you have a query from ubotu.
<Terry_L> thanks again
<Terry_L> btw...do you guys do this for free?
<Terry_L> ..or is this a job?
<LjL> free
<Terry_L> ah
<Terry_L> btw...which is better...mIRC or the other one?
<Terry_L> is it xChat?
<LjL> mIRC isn't available for Linux
<Terry_L> ok, whatis the other one called?
<LjL> X-Chat is the standard one on Ubuntu's GNOME
<Terry_L> this mIRC I'm using on my M$ OS doesn't look as nice as x-chat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<LjL> you can get X-Chat for Windows (however, the X-Chat that comes by default in Ubuntu is the GNOME version, i think, and it looks different from plain X-Chat)
<Terry_L> when you say different, it looks and acts differently?
<Terry_L> I do like hte x-chat in KNoppix I was using on Live CD
<LjL> i think so. i don't use either flavor though.
<Terry_L> which do you use, bud?
<LjL> konversation
<Terry_L> looks like a linux flavor
<LjL> sorry? Konversation is another client
<Terry_L> right right...that's what I meant...but its for Linux, right?  Not windows?
<LjL> i don't think it's available for Windows right now
<Terry_L> ok
<Terry_L> are all you guys from the US?
<apokryphos> Terry_L: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for general talk
<Terry_L> OK guys...thanks again for all your help
<Terry_L> take care
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> LjL: no need for the +R -- no-one's talking
<apokryphos> ok, BearPerson says botish connections stopped
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sebastean> thank you Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ToHellWithGA said: ubotu: gtfo is <alias> noob
<tonyyarusso> !gtfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tonyyarusso> !-noob
<ubotu> noob aliases: stfu, jfgi, rtfm, wtf, ffs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:47
<tonyyarusso> !gtfo is <alias> noob
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !gtfo is <alias> noob
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<Seveas> !foad is <alias> language
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, what does gtfo stand for?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !no gtfo is <alias> language
<ubotu> I know nothing about gtfo yet
<tonyyarusso> or that
<Seveas> !gtfo is <alias> language
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gtfo
<PriceChild> thanks tonyyarusso 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, PFA said: ubotu: no, pong is "You're Alive and Kickin......*grumbles and goes back to his dive-into-Python manual*
<jenda> Seveas: can I please cloak MikeB-?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<jenda> He's the guy who was just voted into the forums council.
<Seveas> jenda, I need a launchpad id and that nickname to be present on his mp page
<jenda> kk
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: !no ops-#ubuntuforums is PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, MikeB- or k_mandla!
* tonyyarusso begs ubotu and nickserv to get along
<Seveas> !no ops-#ubuntuforums is PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, MikeB- or k_mandla!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<PriceChild> thankyou
<PriceChild> Seveas, 
<jenda> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/~mike.basinger
<tonyyarusso> Why the ~ I wonder
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, its a new format...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, has replaced /member/<<whatever>>
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Oh?  Link to an explanation?
<Seveas> jenda, ok
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, haven't a clue where its explained sorry... its just all changed :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: All right
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-14
<jenda> Seveas: thx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nzk, no need to complain in here
<Seveas> you know damn well what !ops does
<nzk> Seveas, I'm sorry! I didn't know! I thought that command only listed the ops, not called them!
<nzk> No I didnt :(
<DBO> listing = calling
<nzk> Please, can you unban me? It was an honest mistake.
<Seveas> hell no
<nzk> Why? Its not that big of a deal.
<Seveas> it is if the list of bans you already earned is a page long on the bantracker
<Seveas> goodbye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@wsip-70-164-161-209.lv.lv.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> btw:
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [nzk*!*@*]  has been added to the autoremove list for #ubuntu-offtopic with reason [] 
<Seveas> he already has ab autorem entry in #ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Wow, so he's got a bit of a track record it seems
<tonyyarusso> What's the advantage of autorem over a usual ban?
<Seveas> autorems can only be removed by me ;)
<tonyyarusso> Aaah
<Seveas> and if you remove the ban, the autorem reinstates it when he joins
<tonyyarusso> handy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee looks for her shotgun
<tonyyarusso> why?
<Hobbsee> a guy querying me, wanting to know if i'm female, etc
<tonyyarusso> aaaah
<Hobbsee> [12:28]  <Berke^> hi
* tonyyarusso hands Hobbsee ammo
<Hobbsee> [12:28]  <Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> [12:28]  <Berke^> what is your name?
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Berke^> what is your name?
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Hobbsee> why do you wish to know?
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Berke^> ok
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Berke^> dont say that
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Berke^> say that plz
<Hobbsee> [12:29]  <Berke^> ar u a girl or a guy
<Hobbsee> [12:30]  <Hobbsee> why do you wish to know?
<Hobbsee> [12:30]  <Berke^> because
<Hobbsee> [12:31]  <Berke^> if u a girl I will try to speak wth u
<Hobbsee> [12:31]  <Hobbsee> why?
<PriceChild> what a line!
<Hobbsee> [12:32]  <Berke^> I want to meet a girl
<Hobbsee> [12:32]  <Berke^> ok?
<tonyyarusso> wow
<Hobbsee> [12:32]  <Berke^> did u understand
<Hobbsee> [12:32]  <Hobbsee> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<PriceChild> I didn't think he could top that but he did!
<tonyyarusso> Some are more pathetic than previously thought possible.
<Hobbsee> [12:34]  <Berke^> so
<Hobbsee> [12:34]  <Berke^> u wont speak with me?
<Hobbsee> [12:34]  <Hobbsee> clearly you know i'm a girl, else you wouldnt have queried me.
<Hobbsee> [12:34]  <Hobbsee> otu of all the people in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [12:35]  <Berke^> yeah
<Hobbsee> [12:35]  <Berke^> but
<Hobbsee> [12:35]  <Berke^> I dont know your name
<Hobbsee> [12:35]  <Berke^> would u say plz
<Hobbsee> [12:35]  <Berke^> ?
<Hobbsee> annoying.
<tonyyarusso> Has he never met /whois?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: you're female?
<LjL> (whoops!)
<Hobbsee> [12:36]  <Berke^> r u ther
<Hobbsee> [12:36]  <Berke^> e
<Hobbsee> [12:36]  <Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> he clearly has - he's found me from #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: *glare*
<Hobbsee> duh
* Hobbsee afk
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: whoa ... sorry, didn't know
<maxamillion> no need for "duh"s or glaring, it was a legit question ... not like i walked up to you in the grocery store and wasn't able to tell
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: True enough - but she's in a glare-y mood for obvious reasons (this happens way too often)
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: fair enough, i could understand the frustrations ...
<LjL> Hobbsee: he found you from #ubuntu, still he joined it just less than 2 minutes before querying you
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: i legitimately didn't know, i think its great that there is a female devel ... there are far too few in the open source world or even the software development world in general
<LjL> how's it that hobbsee's away and Hobbsee|NotHere is not anyway? :P
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Most likely b/c of the sort of treatment pasted :(
<tonyyarusso> LjL: lol
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Great link btw
<PriceChild> LjL, some things we'll just never know :)
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: yeah, i don't doubt it .... sad as it is
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: There's another awesome article about...
<tonyyarusso> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<tonyyarusso> That one
<maxamillion> oh cool
<maxamillion> yeah, i have actually met one hard core debian supporting female who was an awesome perl hacker, i was excited ... so we chatted linux for a couple hours :P
<somerville32> ...
<tonyyarusso> This link confuses me a little bit though.  There are girls on the internet, just not in certain places.  I mean, look at my Gaim buddy list.
<LjL> maybe they know better, hobbsee being an exception
<tonyyarusso> Currently online?  5 guys.  21 girls.
<PriceChild> haha
<LjL> (or maybe they know worse for that matter)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: how goes it?
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion :)
<PriceChild> I'm good...
<PriceChild> my hosting got hit again yesterday.... lupine didn't warn me he was putting a new release of beryl on :P
<maxamillion> ahhhh 
<PriceChild> and exams are over woot!
<maxamillion> no good :(
<PriceChild> how about you?
<PriceChild> (hehe hosting going down isn't exactly the end of the world :P )
<maxamillion> exams .. over? ... i just started my semester 3 days agp
<maxamillion> ago*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: yeah, i am :)  a whois would tell you that, also the paste would have told you, if you'd read it :)
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I currently have 67 males and 9 females online
<Hobbsee> LjL: Hobbsee|NotHere is on a different machine
<LjL> i guessed as much
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Well...my friends aren't a representative sample
<LjL> especially after considering the username and realname differences
<Hobbsee> and they quit 3 mins after the last message
<LjL> yup
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: well, i skimmed the paste but i guess i missed that part :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LjL> [03:02:12]  --> High^Life has joined this channel (n=dcesiel@d14-69-192-137.try.wideopenwest.com). <- dangerous hostname this
* tonyyarusso wonders whether he's seen that nick before...
<tonyyarusso> Yes, I have.
<LjL> the nick, not sure
* tonyyarusso reads
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Remove the ^
<tonyyarusso> Looks harmless to me
<LjL> don't have the nick in my logs, anyway probably just a similar hostname of course. but try.wideopenwest.com is uncommon enough for me to have it highlighted
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Ah, that's APPRECIATEIT [n=tmccrary@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com
<LjL> yeah, though somehow i don't think that would be his normal nickname. but yeah, he never seemed to change his ident before
<LjL> you never know though, sometimes they can reappear after weeks... :o)
<somerville32> That hostname is banned from #xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Someone with ubotu-fu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, hmm?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: It's this "also" thing still
<tonyyarusso> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/77045, and try to do it for something.
<somerville32> !somerville32 is <reply> somerville32 is the coolest kid on the block!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<somerville32> !somerville32 is also ...or not!
<ubotu> somerville32 is already known
<somerville32> !somerville32 is <also> ...or not!
<ubotu> somerville32 is already known
<tonyyarusso> See what I mean?
<somerville32> !somerville32 is also xubuntu
<ubotu> somerville32 is already known
<somerville32> !somerville32 is <also> xubuntu
<ubotu> somerville32 is already known
<somerville32> heh
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> !forget somerville32
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<somerville32> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<somerville32> !bar
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> somerville32: what exactly are you doing?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, debugging
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Yes. I see what you mean.
<Burgundavia> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I think you may have disregarded bug 77045 too hastily - could you please look again?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77045 in ubuntu-bots ""is also" is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77045
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: He has a point - maybe shorter than usual
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yeah, rpobably only for a few min
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Sounds good to me
<Hobbsee> tomFeel free to take it off whenever you like
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: Feel free to take it off whenever you like
<tonyyarusso> I totally misread that...given previous convo
<tonyyarusso> :P
<tonyyarusso> k
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hrm?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Rearrange a few letters, and I thought you were pasting more annoying pms
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hrm?  i'm still lost.  my nick completion doesnt follow my brain, only my fingers.
* Hobbsee files a bug on konvi's nick completion
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: nvm me
* rob looks in
* tonyyarusso turns the lights way up to make rob blink
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* Madpilot is wondering if Dues is thick, or just without clue...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How do you dispose of 20 000 lbs of surplus sodium?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Drop it in a lake and video tape it!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3825610222960975525
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woot
<tonyyarusso> now way...
<tonyyarusso> *no
<tonyyarusso> Wow
<Madpilot> PuMpErNiCkLe, very cool
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<xipietotec> grr....racists keep coming into offtopic
<jenda> wow... Seveas, interesting solution...
<mc44> works everytime :)
<Seveas> yeah, let's mut'em all
<xipietotec> lol
<PriceChild> could we change the topic in +1 please? AFAIK feisty's python package backlog has been done
<Amaranth> yep, python transition is done to the point where ubuntu-desktop is installable
<PriceChild> there's a bit at the end of the topic saying don't upgrade till the line is removed...
<PriceChild> thankyou Seveas 
<Amaranth> i know :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: PM?
<Seveas> Amaranth, sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, PriceChild said: !ubuntustats is a site that shows stats for several of the popular channels, see http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Amaranth said: !stats-#ubuntuforums is <reply>http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ubuntuforums/
<Amaranth> ooh, i keep forgetting i can't do that anymore
<jenda> !ubuntustats is a site that shows stats for several popular Ubuntu-related channels, see http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jenda said: !ubuntustats is a site that shows stats for several popular Ubuntu-related channels, see http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/
<Amaranth> Seveas: can you add that factoid for me?
<PriceChild> probs best to call the factoid "stats".... "ubuntustats" is too long :P
<Amaranth> PriceChild: each channel has their own channel-specific !stats
<Amaranth> well, that's the idea i'm trying to get everyone to go along with :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth, yeah, but point them to the base url and they can choose what channel they want
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, TheStonepedo said: ubotu: rockbox is Rockbox: Open Source Jukebox Firmware - An open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MuffY said: ubotu: explosion is explosions: One of the greatest things chemistry gave us. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion or http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Explosion for more information.
<tonyyarusso> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<tonyyarusso> meh
<e1> hey i got banned in #winehq for no reason, i was asking about what wine cvs is and how i can get it, cuz i saw it on winehq.com, and some dude called vitamin kicks me off the room after giving me links after links that led nowhere, and then he said go ask someone else, and when i did, he banned me, can someone ban him...?
<PriceChild> e1, this is an ubuntu channel, nothing to do with wine sorry
<tonyyarusso> e1: No
<e1> o i'm not asking about wine, i'm just asking why i got banned at all..
<tonyyarusso> e1: #1, we don't have control over that channel, #2 there's no reason for revengeful banning
<e1> o yeah i meant that sort of as a joke, just complaining, i was only asking a question in that channel
<e1> is there some place i could report this?
<e1> sorry for being in the wrong channel but this was the only op channel i knew
<PriceChild> e1, I first suggest you speak to the op that banned you over pm. See if you can make up there
<e1> ok
<e1> hmm i msged him asking why i got banned, and even posted his msg to me telling me to ask someone else, i had no answer =( is there some other way, sorrie to be bothering u with this, i guess i could try rejoin that channel, see if i can
<e1> nope, can't join that channel, o well
<jenda> e1: I'll have a look at it.
<e1> thx
<jenda> e1: could you email me the log?
<jenda> e1: jenda at ubuntu dot com
<e1> i don't have a copy of the log of the conversation, i only had the chance to copy one line which is the line when i msged back his own msg telling me to ask again, then i was banned when i did ask, and then (using xchat), when i typed the /join command for this channel, the winehq channel tab closed by itself, and i can't get back in
<tonyyarusso> no autolog?
<e1> i don't know where it is, i hope there is, new to xchat and linux overall =)
<jenda> e1: should be in your-home-dir/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Freenode-#winehq.log
<e1> i tried " window -> raw log " in xchat, it was empty, doesn't even have the log for this one
<e1> ok
<e1> let me check there, thx so much
<e1> no, under /home/computer/.xchat2/ i have an empty download folder, besides that i just have 7 configuration files: colors.conf, ignore.conf, keybindings.conf, notify.conf, and servlist_.conf,  sound.conf, and xchat.conf
<e1> it might still be there tho, maybe i'm not turning the proper things on to view it? cuz i remember i couldn't find my emails files that's supposed to be downloaded on disk couple days ago either
<e1> the manual for the email client also pointed to some folder that had a dot in front of it
<e1> but i couldn't find it =(
<PriceChild> You have to enable logging in xchat2.... its disabled by defualt
<e1> o, could someone msg vitamin then, to make him copy and paste the whole conversation?
<e1> o and i just now enabled logging i guess, found it under preferences
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Terry_L> hello...is Seveas present?
<Hawkwind> Terry_L: Not real sure, is there something we can help you with ?
<Terry_L> yes...if you don't mind
<Terry_L> yesterday, via a band "vote"  (Im new to chat channels)...Seveas
<Terry_L> banned me from #ubuntu, I was told yesterday for 24 hours
<Terry_L> it was for spam
<Seveas> there are no set dates for bans
<Terry_L> Its been over 24 hours
<Seveas> especially if people keep asking to be unbanned, the bans only last longer
<Terry_L> and I was wondering if I could be allowed back in
<Terry_L> hello Seveas...
<Terry_L> I was just explaining
<Terry_L> I apologized yesterday, and asked that they pass it on to you
<Hawkwind> Terry_L: Best thing to do is just wait it out.  If you're told 24 hours, and it's been 3 - 4 days, then it might be a bit more appropriate to ask about the ban then.  Usually asking right at 24 - 30 hours isn't a good thing
<Terry_L> ok, np
* PriceChild wonders what tsmithe is gonna ask/claim :P
<tsmithe> oh nothing
<Seveas> PriceChild, ;)
<Terry_L> I'm 40 and am simply saying I was being silly...I have legitimate Ubuntu questions to ask
<Terry_L> thanks guys
<Terry_L> take care and have a good weekend
<Hawkwind> Terry_L: You do the same
* GazzaK looks at /topic then at members of channel
* GazzaK hides
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<GazzaK> ---> most of them like hurting me..... :'(
* tsmithe too
<tsmithe> specially PriceChild :P
<tsmithe> *hide*
<jenda> GazzaK: we all thought you like it, honest.
<PriceChild> maybe a little too much....
<PriceChild> :P
<GazzaK> it's not just you two, this is institutionalised abuse!!! :p
<jmichaelx> hey all, i was banned from #ubuntu due apparently to an exploit. if possible, could someone please readmit me? i changed my port to 8001.
<tonyyarusso> jmichaelx: /j ##tonyyarusso for testing please
<jmichaelx> tonyyarusso: is that what i need to enter?
<jmichaelx> ok nevermind
<jmichaelx> ok
<tonyyarusso> jmichaelx: See if you can enter now.
<jmichaelx> ok will do
<jmichaelx> tonyyarusso: yep, i'm in
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<jmichaelx> thanks for the assistance
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<angstmachine> could i get some assistance from someone? i feel i was unfairly banned from #ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, I don't have time.  Anyone else about?
<Hawkwind> Who banned you and why ?
<angstmachine> seveas banned me. i accidentally flooded the channel. i miss-typed the command to send a private message when i pasted a log.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Caleb said: what is this?
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: Was this your first time to flood the channel ?  
<Terry_L> hello guys...
<Terry_L> as I'm watching this, I flooded for the first time yesterday, I'm entirely new to chat software, period
<Terry_L> I apologized, and I'm still waiting after the 24 hr ban
<Terry_L> can I please be left back in
<PriceChild> Terry_L, 24 hours is just a guideline
<Terry_L> OK, but haven't I paid a price for spamming 5 lines of chat?
<PriceChild> Terry_L, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<angstmachine> if i might make a suggestion: it seems terribly harsh to ban users on a support channel who are clearly newbies.
<angstmachine> istakes are very easy to make.
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: Seveas is really the only one who can unban you, or speak to you on the issue.  I wasn't in the channel and don't know your history, so I can't give you any information unfortunately
<PriceChild> angstmachine, in the meantime you may also want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines quickly
<Seveas> same applies to Terry_L 
<Terry_L> seveas...and if you look at your log, you seen the gentleman that sugg the ban to your called me a moron 2 or 3 times?
<angstmachine> msg hawkwind i tried to talk to seveas about it, but they ignored me. i tried to apologize to the channel, as i have read the conduct and the guidelines. it was simple user error.
<Seveas> angstmachine, no need to pm... 
<Seveas> Terry_L, you can't disagree that you gave him a reason to do so
<Seveas> you were acting like a moron
<angstmachine> clearly i screwed up pming anyway so it doesn't matter... i'm really very new to all this. i was just trying to get help.
<Seveas> whether you are one or not is a different matter
<Terry_L> Oh, I understand now
<DBO> Seveas, perhaps i am out of line here
<DBO> but even though he was being a moron
<DBO> hes not being one now...
<DBO> and hes showing at least some kind of remorse
<Seveas> DBO, no, now he's just annoying and repeatedly asking to be unbanned
<Terry_L> DBO knows I was on here yesterday apologizing
<Terry_L> I even asked it to pass it along to you, my friend
<Hawkwind> Apologizing is a good thing, but that doesn't necessarily mean your actions aren't still subject to punishment
<Terry_L> I do realize I was being childish but didn't think spamming a line 5 times was going to get me booted
<Terry_L> I do understand the circumstances now tho
<Hawkwind> Terry_L: Now you know and hopefully you learn from your mistakes.  That's the best thing that can happen
<Hawkwind> Terry_L: So you're saying you're still banned from the channel ?
<angstmachine> is there a general administrator of this server that i could e-mail my concerns to?
<PriceChild> angstmachine, Seveas is head of the irc council for ubuntu
<PriceChild> (or part of the irc council if not head of it....)
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: Freenode staff really doesn't get involved in channel issues.  So it's best to really solve the problem here if there really is a problem
<Seveas> angstmachine, you can appeal in here, you were heared and I didn't hear anyone disagree
<Seveas> PriceChild, the council is a bit disfunctional now it misses a member
<PriceChild> Seveas, code it a new one ;)
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> I cannot code an ompaul
<Seveas> so we need to pick a new one
* Hawkwind Chooses ubotu to step up and be an active member :-)
<PriceChild> :)
<ubotu> PriceChild, that would be hard
<PriceChild> Hawkwind, well if you look at channel stats he is a VERY active member...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> lot of experience
<Hawkwind> PriceChild: Hah, true
<PriceChild> Im' slightly worried he's easily prone to persuasion by others.... some may even take that as far as calling it "control"...
<ubotu> I can't be controlled!
<PriceChild> ubotu, be quiet and have a treat....
<PriceChild> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<PriceChild> see!!! that's exactly what I'm talking about
<ubotu> thanks PriceChild!
<jenda> PriceChild: well he certainly took no heed of the 'be quiet' part...
<Seveas> jenda, please cloak Amaranth
<jenda> Gladly :)
<jenda> Seveas, Amaranth: done
<Seveas> nice
<angstmachine> okay, well not to continue to beat a dead horse, but who is charge of the writing the IRC guidelines on the wiki? or the code of conduct?
<Seveas> irc guidelines: us
<Seveas> coc: the community council
<PriceChild> Seveas, Joey Stanford just blogged on planet about how he's just found your source-o-matic :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, I know
* PriceChild forgets you know everything before it happens in ubuntu :P
<jenda> haha
<jenda> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jenda> ooh
<jenda> supports edgy _and_ feisty :)
<angstmachine> okay well apparently this channel is my only recourse so what follows is my formal suggestion to the administration (i hope this doesn't count as flooding ;))::
<angstmachine> The support channels should be a place where new users are able to go and get help, whatever their level of ability, or knowledge. Learning to use linux is a difficult proposition for any computer user, especially for users who have only ever had experience in mac or windows. But to then have to study the commands for IRC, if they are new to that as well, and be expected to exectute those commands as well as an experie
<angstmachine> nced user is asking alot! Channels like #ubuntu, #kubuntu, ect should not punish these users for thier inexperience. If rules are violated users should be made aware of the mistake, given an opportunity to apologize, and if neccisarry kicked and made to re-connect. this should be sufficient to resolve most issues with in-experienced users. I understand to those familiar with IRC find these mistakes annoying, but the us
<angstmachine> ers in a support channel should expect thesekind of mistakes as par for the course. We do not all log on with the same level of ability, and if we truly wish to make this OS available to as many peopleas possible we should be able to allow for different levels of ability, and treat those who might be less experienced with us with EVEN MORE care than we would treat our equals or betters.
<Hawkwind> Ever heard of pastebin ?
<PriceChild> angstmachine, I think its reasonable you also read guidelines
<angstmachine> i read the guidelines... you understand i'm new to IRC. i merely came here to get help and i have been treated rudely since i logged on. maybe i have a different vision for how this all should work,
<angstmachine> maybe if there was a #newbie channel
<PriceChild> angstmachine, if you've read the guidelines then I'm sure you can agree they're very reasonable and there's no reason why you shouldn't follow them in the future whilst in #ubuntu* channels
<angstmachine> i just don't want someone who is more inexperienced than me to have the experience that i did. they may never comeback, re-install windows and never look back.
<angstmachine> i didn't violate guidelines on purpose though... if i was purposely trying to make people mad i might have deserved a ban...
<angstmachine> i don't care if not dropping the subject gets me banned permanently, i feel i was mistreated, and that this policy should change.
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: Are you still banned from the channel ?
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: PM'ing users without permission happens to be considered rude.  If/When someone asks you a question here, you should answer them here.  Please refrain from doing those things
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: So I'll ask you again, are you still banned from the channel, meaning, have you even tried to join the channel again ?
<angstmachine> sorry, according to bugbot i am still banned. thank you for letting me know that by the way.
<Hawkwind> angstmachine: Ok, but have you tried joining the channel ?
<angstmachine> i have been unbanned.
<Hawkwind> Let me shed some light on something.........
<Hawkwind> You've been unbanned this entire time you've been complaining about it actually.  You were unbanned just a few minutes after the original ban was placed
<Hawkwind> I discovered nearly one hour ago that you were unbanned actually.  
<angstmachine> that's fine. do you understand why i've been in here making suggestions to you all? it was very VERY frustrating to be treated so poorly, and i would hope that you will take my suggestions to heart.
<angstmachine> i will now be turning to this avenue of support as an absolute last resort because of this experience.
<angstmachine> thank you all for putting up with me. i'll leave you alone now.
<somerville32> heh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wow
<somerville32> PuMpErNiCkLe, What?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> He clearly put a lot of effort into that.
* somerville32 nods.
<Seveas> some people always need to have the last word
<Seveas> Only thing to say is *shrug* or meh
<jenda> hmm
<Seveas> or that ;)
<jenda> I must admit I partly agree with that guy. We can't afford to provide an offputting support environment to our users. That would make us fall to the level of other distros. We are the distro for human beings, you know.
<jenda> That doesn't refer to any of these cases, however, as I didn't follow them.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What are people's opinions on +b versus +q?
<Seveas> in this case I think it would have resulted in join/part flooding
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, bobleny said: What is 2+2?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-07
<DrDerek> ah, LjL
<LjL> yes?
<DrDerek> I understand the rules more now, before I wasn't thinking I was going to be as much as a regular at offtopic as I thought I would be,I guess my excuse for shinanigans -- but, how much longer is my banishment til?
<DrDerek> <- Kagar, btw
<LjL> DrDerek: hold on a second, you're saying you felt you could ignore the rules because you weren't going to become a regular "so who cares"?
<DrDerek> eh, not so much, but kinda -- back when I first started getting in trouble -- but recently I've met a lot of friends from offtopic, and I want to make amends. I know I push it a lot, but I've gotten better at keeping it down, and now that I know the punishments really do suck, I'm not going to do it again..as cliche as it sounds..
<LjL> DrDerek: i'd rather you understood why the rules are there and how even someone who isn't [going to be] a "regular" should respect them.
<LjL> when i go to a foreign country, i don't disregard the rules just because i'm getting back home before they can fine me
<DrDerek> hmm, good point.
<LjL> anyway, it's been a month, so i guess i'll unban you anyway, needless to say, any further misbehavior will result in a very, long, ban.
<DrDerek> I appreciate it, and you won't hear any more negative reports
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> ahaha
<LjL> bots kicked amaranth :>
<Amaranth> wha?
<elkbuntu> and missed elder
<Amaranth> oh, stupid router
<LjL> yeah, i'm looking as to why elder was missed
<elkbuntu> ah, no they didnt
<LjL> oh right.
<elkbuntu> it just looks like it at a glance
<LjL> that's a bug though
<LjL> Amaranth: test you? :)
<Amaranth> no no, i'm good
<Amaranth> just trying to remember the unban command
<Amaranth> i'm on windows
<desertc> *wave*
<LjL> i think you were surprised that it was "unban" :P
<Amaranth> i got no feedback from it
<Amaranth> weird
<LjL> should get a NOTICE
<Amaranth> oh it's going to #python
<Amaranth> stupid xchat
<Amaranth> i need to get python installed so i can get chanserv.py going again
<stdin> it's just /mode #ubuntu -b Amaranth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> desertc: can we help you?
<elkbuntu> desertc, if you're here for something, you need to let us know. we dont read minds
<Amaranth> stdin: yeah yeah
<Amaranth> i'm spoiled, chanserv.py does it for me automatically
<desertc> LjL: nalioth asked me to pop in here
<nalioth> desertc: please explain why
<desertc> Because I am seeking assistance with my ubuntu freenode cloak
<LjL> desertc: i.e. you would like one?
<desertc> I would like one.
<LjL> desertc: make sure that you have a valid email address set on your nickname (it can be set as private, /msg nickserv help set)
<elkbuntu> desertc, try: may i please have an ubuntu cloak <insert LP url here>
<desertc> It is set.
<LjL> desertc: also, can you confirm that https://launchpad.net/~matthew-t-craig is your launchpad URL?
<desertc> Yes, this is my launchpad URL
<LjL> desertc: you should probably add your IRC nickname to there
<desertc> Okay
<nalioth> why are we giving information that desertc should be giving us?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i dont know. i even asked for the information
<elkbuntu> desertc, is there anything else that you need done?
<elkbuntu> if not, refer to /topic
<nalioth> desertc: your cloak will be enabled within the next few hours  :)
<desertc> Thank you for your assistance.
<ardchoille> stdin: Apparently vit_* didn't learn after being removed
<stdin> that's why I put the ban on vit_*!*@*, that should allow vit and vit_ but not vit____....
<stdin> that's what I think anyway :p
<ardchoille> Yeah, that's seems to be the best thing to do
<ardchoille> Too bad some folks can't take a hint after a /quote remove
<stdin> I don't even know if he's at any of those sessions, all from different IPs
<stdin> but the ban should be a good hint
<ardchoille> yeah
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, WooD said: ubotu: this is a freslly new installed system. I have not been able yet to see the screen logon
<tonyyarusso> !bot > wood
<gandhii> changed port to 8001..  still not working.  what gives?
<elkbuntu> because we have to manually test you then manually lift the ban
<elkbuntu> you pass
<elkbuntu> gandhii, you're now unbanned
<Madpilot> Dog, #u is a gong show...
<gandhii> thanks
<fiberoptic> hi you guys some one from this server has been spamming us at irc.rizon.net please come to #services there to discuss this matter
<tonyyarusso> clearly that looks like a user to take seriously..
<jdong> yeah I know, his username lets us know where his priorities are!
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Manuel_Rodriguez)
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> serial troll
<jussi01> fdoving: whats your thoughts on that guy in #k ??
<ardchoille> Do bans/removes/kicks not het logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jpatrick> no (I think), but the bot logs them
<ardchoille> How do I access the bot's logs wrt those actions?
<fdoving> doesn't the bantracker track those?
<jussi01> fdoving: ardchoille and I dont have bt access
<fdoving> ok.
<jpatrick> jussi01: /msg ubotu %btlogin
<jussi01> jpatrick: been there - no access.
<jpatrick> jussi01: /msg ubotu %login - then?
<jussi01> jpatrick: until we gain admission to the ubuntu-irc team then no access to the bot. (afaik)
<jpatrick> jussi01: you're not in and have + ?
<jussi01> yeah, thats correct.
<jussi01> jpatrick: its a bit weird, but the famous dutchman did it... ;)
<ardchoille> famous dutchman?
<jussi01> jpatrick: do you have that scripted?
<jpatrick> jussi01: what scripted?
<jussi01> ban forwarding
<jpatrick> nop
<jussi01> ok
 * jussi01 wouldnt mind a nice banforward script
<jpatrick> good old /mode +b *!*@foo!##windows
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: have you looked at an irssi script source?
<jussi01> jpatrick: Ive seen them, but they dont make too much sense to me... Id love an addition to auto_bleh.pl
<jpatrick> jussi01: then you why I don't code in Perl
<jussi01> jpatrick: my perl is not the best... (ie. doesnt exist)
<jussi01> LOL
<jpatrick> I've tried and failed
<jussi01> jpatrick: I dont code... much
<ardchoille> jussi01: I bet banforwarding could easily be written into auto_bleh
<jussi01> ardchoille: Im sure it could. just I dont have the skill to do it...
<jpatrick> jussi01: I code at lot, just can't get round perl
<jpatrick> where's this auto_bleh?
<jussi01> jpatrick: I think its the irssi.org site...
<jussi01> nope,
<jpatrick> I can't find it there
<jussi01> someone in here gave me a link...
<jpatrick> found it
<jussi01> :)
<ardchoille> Hmm.. I think I found a bug in auto_bleh: lines 33 and 36
<ardchoille> Line 36 should be "abkn" instead of "abk"?
<ardchoille> sorry, 34 and 36
<jpatrick> good point
<crdlb> if only there were python bindings :/
<jpatrick> crdlb: that's 1 reason why I prefer weechat
<jpatrick> Python/Ruby/Lua/Perl
<ardchoille> I think I could add banforwarding to auto_bleh if I just knew how to pass the forward channel to auto_bleh
<ardchoille> btw, what is amb and amr?
<crdlb> multi I think?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: line 137 would be your best bet
<ardchoille> jpatrick: My line 137 is blank. Was that what you meant?
<jpatrick> $hostname =~ s/.+\@//;
<jpatrick> or after that add: $hostname =~ "!#ubuntu-ops";
<ardchoille> Hmm.. maybe it isn't as easy as I thought :)
<jpatrick> ^that could do it :)
<ardchoille> so  s|$hostname =~ s/.+\@//|$hostname =~ "!#ubuntu-ops"|  ?
<jpatrick> no, new line
<ardchoille> ah
<jpatrick> right after it, which command should I do to test?
<ardchoille> Hmm.. that would tell auto_bleh about the forwarding channel, but what about the command, /abf?
<jpatrick> that's what I want to it
<jpatrick> know*
<ardchoille> Gonna have to write that into %command_bindings and a "sub cmd_abf"
<jpatrick> ardchoille: basically we've made every ban forward to: "!#ubuntu-ops"
<ardchoille> Yeah
 * jussi01 hugs ardchoille 
<ardchoille> :)
<jpatrick> what about me? :(
<jpatrick> ;)
 * ardchoille hugs back, of course :)
 * jussi01 hands jpatrick a nice whiskey ;)
<ardchoille> Hmm.. I think I'll leave this to a perl coder
<jpatrick> ardchoille: ok, that did not work (I think)
<jpatrick> yep, leave it to the perl guys
<ardchoille> Yeah, we can always /csop and do it manually
<Pici> cari_teman_FS: How can we help you this morning?
<ubotu> In ubotu, shazoor said: what is a bot
<jpatrick> !bot > shazoor
<ikonia> jpatrick: how does that work ?
<Pici> hmm?
<ikonia> jpatrick: shzoor is not in this channel,
<ikonia> ahhh pm's are not channel specific
<jpatrick> ikonia: it /msg's him
<ikonia> ignore me
<ikonia> I'm being dumb
<ikonia> sorry, I'm thinking !something | user
<ikonia> sorry, brain fade
<Pici> It only matters if shzoor is not in any channels you are in. then it complains (or at least it used to)
<ikonia> </stupid>
<Pici> But thats only an added precaution to prevent spamming.
<ikonia>  as soon as I said it, I saw my own mistake
<jpatrick> ikonia: we are only human :)
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, speak for yourself :Þ
<elkbuntu> some of us are superhuman, and those troll things are most certainly sub-human :Þ
<jpatrick> -.-
<LjL> elkbuntu: tell jpatrick about yourself
<elkbuntu> !elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu is cute
<elkbuntu> there, done
<LjL> !lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<elkbuntu> how would you know?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: ubotu thinks highly of you
<elkbuntu> LjL, how do we check who put the factoids in?
<Pici> !-elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-10-20 17:12:46
<LjL> elkbuntu: mostly you don't because that mechanism is messed up, but yeah pici said
<Pici> It has who added them, but not who edited them last.
<LjL> sometimes not even that
<elkbuntu> !btw, how *do* you add an alias? i always fail
<LjL> a is <alias> b?
<Pici> !elk is <alias> elkbuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !forget elk
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Pici
<elkbuntu> ooooh
<elkbuntu> thanks
<elkbuntu> <Ubotwo> Factoid elk is <alias not found
<Pici> I removed it
<LjL> ubotwo is broken in many ways
<elkbuntu> yeah i got it again
<Pici> But ubotwo already means something else!
<LjL> Pici: that would be if i put something before the is
<Pici> I know ;)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu <3
 * Tm_T hides
 * elkbuntu sets the ljl monster on Tm_T
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you are still <3
<no0tic> <3 it seems an ice cream
<ikonia> 3 ? I don't get that
<jpatrick> ikonia: it's a heart
<ikonia> ahhh
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, nows not the right time to do that. i currently have two barely pubescent loco people infatuated with me :-/ it's um... rather awkward
<Pici> Yes, it sounds awkward
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hmmmm, interesting, you should say that you look like me, and then show pic of mine
<Pici> Theres always mnepto-k's picture....
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that will chase them off for good
<Tm_T> Pici: that too
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i think it's the 'omg girl' reaction and it wouldnt matter how old or ugly i was
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: believe me, my pic will do the trick
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: or you believe they would like a bearded lady?
<ikonia> infatuation huh, you must have a good effect on them
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, one of them has seen me talk, so it would fail on him anyway, then he'd tell the other :(
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: sith's spit, plan b, you shave your beard daily!
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that works for me
<elkbuntu> you gotta show me this pic
<Tm_T> well, people don't believe me, but still
<Tm_T> I'll try to find some good one, not too shocky
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'd love to see a pic, nice to see who I'm chatting with
<Tm_T> ikonia: and you can prove I'm on that pic, or that pic is recent, or...
<ikonia> not at all
<Tm_T> ;)
<ikonia> I'd trust you to post a real pick
<ikonia> pic
<elkbuntu> ikonia, she's showing me her 'scare off the guys asking for a pic' pic
<Tm_T> well that one is real
<ikonia> is Tm_T a girl ?
<ikonia> Tm_T: I apologise, I always thought your nick was a male nick
<elkbuntu> its not exactly a gendered nick
<elkbuntu> anyway, im heading to bed, gnite
<Tm_T> I'm what I am
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temps-01.jpg
 * Tm_T is a pretty old girl, yes he is
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> ikonia, sorry, it was just too funny to resist
<ikonia> Tm_T: elkbuntu was right your nick is genderless
<ikonia> elkbuntu: not at all
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I can take it
<ikonia> never hurts to realise that the mental picture you have of people may not be who they are
<Tm_T> well you never really know me without living with me
<Tm_T> because none of "pictures" will tell the real me
<Tm_T> not that they would lie actually, but, you cant assume much
<ikonia> Tm_T: I meant vistually, eg: the way someone talks, the nick, the topics they chat about, you get mental pictures
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> in my case, that does lead you the wrong way badly
<ikonia> when elkbuntu said you where "she" it threw men
<ikonia> me
<Tm_T> well I talk myself as a woman often
<Tm_T> and why not
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> just to me back
<ikonia> took
<Tm_T> learn to ignore gender
<Tm_T> it matter not
<ikonia> no, it does not matter
<ikonia> just odd when you have a mental picture of someone and it turns out not what you thought
<ikonia> ammusing and a nice surprise in some ways
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> ikonia: to tell the truth, I was pretty much "a man" back in 30's but then I grew out of it
<Tm_T> in my age, well, everything than life and thoughts and feelings itself are meaningless
<ikonia> ha ha ha, best response I've heard in ages
<Tm_T> ikonia: sometimes truth is
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> it's nice to have a face to you though now
<Tm_T> well that's without my grey beard I'm having now, but yes
<ikonia> still nice to see
<ikonia> I've seen few people now, so it's nice to have a mental picture thats a bit more accurate
<ikonia> it certainly doesn't matter, just nice
<Pici> I dont even know what that means.
<PriceChild> Pici, hmm?
<Pici> <chuy> !Vagina Gentium
<ikonia> Pici: he's named a disk that
<Pici> Weird.
<ikonia> Pici: he comes in asking how to mount it as a weak excuse to keep saying Vagina
<PriceChild> oh for crying out loud
<PriceChild> not them again?!
<ikonia> he's been in for days
<Pici> Hes banned now.
<PriceChild> he gets answered and things sorted right?
<PriceChild> but comes back anyway?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> yup, finds reasons to say vigina
<ikonia> vagina
<jdong> lol do people spend their free time thinking of how to goof off in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes clearly
<Pici> If the bot attacks werent evidence enough..
<PriceChild> jdong, we get the same on the forums don't we?
<jdong> yeah :)
<jdong> though with much less vagina stuff...
<ikonia> you can never have too much.....etc etc
<jdong> :)
<PriceChild> jdong, oh we've had a reasonable amount of vagina stuff :/
<ikonia> <snip> PriceChild </snip>
<ikonia> I'll ave that quote for later
<Pici> ikonia: I was thinking the exact same thing.
<jussi01> ahhh, you will all make me die of laughter...
<ikonia> would someone give me an opinion on this please. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51101/
<ikonia> lines 9/10/11 please
<Pici> Does the person claim they are running Ubuntu or Redhat?
<ikonia> ubuntu
<Mez> ikonia, that a linux question ?
<Mez> ubuntu *
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I don't think he's running ubuntu
<ikonia> as dhcdbd has a hardcoded path in it for the redhat boot scripts
<Pici> /me lastlogs
<ikonia> from what I'm reading
<Mez> he could be but dodgy code?
<Mez> ikonia, ask for a uname -a :)
<ikonia> Mez: thats next on my list
<ikonia> looks llike ubuntu
<Mez> tail /etc/motd ;)
<Mez> ah no
<Mez> lsb_release -a
<ikonia> Mez: could be cut and paste from google
<Mez> not for lsb_release ;) not many know it
<ikonia> he could be innocent just seems odd
<jdong> ikonia: that's a dbus path
<ikonia> jdong: yes, but why referencing redhat device files for the network
<jdong> ikonia: redhat wrote dhcpdb, its dbus handle is under /com/redhat
<Mez> and either way, it gives you the rlease version
<jdong> the bash prompt is also classic debian/ubuntu style
<jdong> redhat uses [ user@host:~ ]$ or similar
<jdong> and also in redhat /var/log/messages is owned by root/admin and not readable without root access
<ikonia> jdong: nice detective work
<ikonia> jdong: I didn't realise that dbus was wrote by redhat
<jdong> ikonia: dhcpdb is a spawn of the NetworkManager project and redhat wrote all that stuff
<Pici> Ah, so I can blame them ;)
<jdong> yeah :D
<jdong> apparently the next major version is suppoesd to suck less (tm)?
<ikonia> jdong: I doubt that
<Pici> jdong: in time for Hardy/Gnome 2.22?
<jdong> Pici: not sure; I've been living in a box for the past 3 weeks
<desertc> nalioth, LjL: Salutations.
<PriceChild> Hey desertc, anything I can help with?
<desertc> PriceChild: Perhaps!  Thanks for offering.  I was inquiring about my Ubuntu cloak yesterday, and nalioth and LjL were helping me out.  LjL added me to the Ubuntu Cloaks team in Launchpad, but the cloak has not yet activated on Freenode over the last 12 or so hours.
<PriceChild> ah yup saw that email this morning
<PriceChild> desertc, sorry but freenode hasn't caught up on our new gcf for ubuntu so you'll have to wait for nalioth to enable the cloak. He's not /away atm so it shouldn't take to long to get turned on. Please ensure you've gotten 2 nicks linked to each other, and an email set :)
<PriceChild> we've pinged him enough too :)
<desertc> PriceChild: "2 nicks", you mean like desertc and desertc_ , right?
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> and desertc_ linked to desertc
<desertc> Thanks.  Yes, that's done.
<desertc> All those requirements were necessary for the Unaffiliated cloak.
<desertc> Anyhow, I'll just wait for Nalioth.  :-)
<desertc> Ah, I see the cloak has been changed.
<PriceChild> desertc, cool :)
<desertc> Have a nice day.
<PriceChild> how shiny
<Gary> super sparkly :-)
<astharot> hello :)
<Pici> astharot: Hello, how can we help you today?
<astharot> desertc told me to come here to ask for a cloak
<Pici> astharot: Are you an Ubuntu member?
<astharot> yes
<astharot> https://launchpad.net/~gerardo
<Pici> !cloak
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> Pici: it's
<nalioth> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<astharot> I'm already a member
<astharot> and also a motu
<astharot> since 2005
<nalioth> astharot: MOTU is not related to us, i'm afraid
<astharot> uh?
<nalioth> astharot: please follow the "want to become and Ubuntu member" steps
<astharot> nalioth: i'm an ubuntu member
<Pici> nalioth: But he said he was a member... was giving him the nicksetup links
<nalioth> astharot: your launchpad page says differently  ;(
<astharot> I linked my launchpad page
 * Pici runs off
<astharot> Ubuntero:  Yes
<LjL-Mobile> That's not member
<nalioth> ah, Ubuntero is not "Ubuntu member"
<astharot> uhm...
<ompaul> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> ompaul: already done once  :)
<ompaul> nalioth, well I am logged
<astharot> how to recognize a member?
<ompaul> lagged even
<astharot> I've the icons of ubuntumembers and ubuntu-dev :P
<nalioth> astharot: you can look at their cloak on irc
<ompaul> astharot, read that web page
<ompaul> !register | astharot
<ubotu> astharot: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nalioth> astharot: on launchpad, it'll say the person is a member of "ubuntu members"
<astharot> ok ok... it's only because when I was member launchpad didn't exist yet
<astharot> then I was offline now I have to "upload" my launchpad page
<astharot> thank you, see you next time :)
<ompaul> astharot,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<astharot> yep
<astharot> You are an indirect member of this team:
<astharot> Gerardo Di Giacomo ? MOTU ? Ubuntu Development Team ? Ubuntu Members
<nalioth> you may be an indirect member of a lot of teams
<nalioth> but for a cloak here on irc, you must be a full member of "Ubuntu Members"
<astharot> ok-ok
<astharot> bye
<ompaul> strange
<no0tic> nalioth, when will freenode be re-enabled to receive donations?
<nalioth> no0tic: unsure
<Pici> nalioth: Sorry, I misunderstood.  I don't have any say in getting someone a cloak anyways, just wanted to make sure that he at least had some of the prerequisites done (although he didnt have the most important one)
<nalioth> Pici: most folks don't come here for an @about/cooking/khenpan/pici type cloak  :)
<Pici> !ircstats-#ubuntu-offtopic | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Fun statistics about this IRC channel are available at  http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/#ubuntu-ops.html - LoCo team leaders can also request to have their channel stats collected.
<Pici> well, that kind of worked.
<tonyyarusso> not really
<Pici> no, not really indeed
 * Pici goes back to the drawing board.
<LjL-Mobile> there is a 'current channel' variable in ubotu if that's what you're looking for
<LjL-Mobile> might be $channel, i never remember
<LjL-Mobile> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Pici> Its $chan, but it includes the #
<jpatrick> $chan I think
<Pici> I dont think its possible without enabling some more supybot plugins,
<LjL-Mobile> pici: yes it includes that, ask the guy to change the urls accordingly :)
<Pici> This is how I do my alias on my bot: "re s/ #*//g http://nullcortex.com/irclogs/[re s/\//-/g $channel.html]"
<Pici> Includes some other stuff to handle channels with slashes in them.
<ompaul> two people removed from #ubuntu check for reasons
<ompaul> ahh there is the first one
<tonyyarusso> switch^ was mine in -ot, ty
<tim__> yes ?
<tim__> what was that for?
<ompaul> PriceChild, / ljl / tonyyarusso  that was the equiv of rm imho was I right or wrong
<tonyyarusso> looking
<ompaul> tim__, I think you will find it was for stating that point in #ubuntu as there are new users in there who might do that -
<Dmole> sorry wrong name :)
<ompaul> it does not matter you are banned either way afik
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: As a result, pretty likely, although given what we've seen before, far more likely to have been a legitimate question (ie, unintentional)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, saw the :) in there with the OMG and that was my trigger
<tonyyarusso> yeah, not sure
<tonyyarusso> Dmole: Care to take a stab at guessing what the problem may be?
<Dmole> "sorry wrong name" ie my nick was not e+
<tonyyarusso> no, regarding the last thing you said in #ubuntu
<Dmole> i gave the command that was giving me problems ?
<ompaul> with an OMG and a :)
<ompaul> which makes it look like you are not serious
<ompaul> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dmole> is the omg the problem ? .... oh sorry
<ompaul> Dmole, it is that coupled with the comment
<ompaul> that it makes me think you did not
<Dmole> well it has me in a bother
<ompaul> actually do that command as that command would only attack your own files
<Dmole> how do i fix this?
<ompaul> you can't really - unless you ahve a backup cos you need permissions from all over the place changed in different ways
<Dmole> well it was only the o so i think it is fixable
<Dmole> "o" = other users
<kahrytan> Hello
<Dmole> can i ask this question in #ubuntu or can you answer it here?
<ompaul> just a sec
<Dmole> i want to "chmod -o-rwx /home/user/.*"  without it going up the file tree
<Dmole> ok I will wait
<ompaul> <tim__> OMG help!    "chmod 0777 ./.*"  results in changes up the tree! (like ./../../passwords.txt)  :) how do i stop this?
<ompaul> this is not the problem you are stating now
<Dmole> it is, and i will explain now; I want to do something like "chmod -o-rwx /home/user/.*" without it going up the file tree because previously I did something like "chmod 0777 /home/user/*"
<ompaul> Switch^,  please refrain on taking the bans in one place to another
<Switch^> yes, I'm sorry
<Switch^> ompaul: I just found it weird
<ompaul> !guidelines | Switch^  (please have a look at this and come back to me in about 15 mins)
<ubotu> Switch^  (please have a look at this and come back to me in about 15 mins): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dmole> I could use /* but it won't affect the .* files, and it dislikes  regx so \.[^\.].* is out of the question ... i think
<Dmole> ompaul: do you understand ?
<ikonia> what the devil is going on here ?
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (candy flooding)
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (candy)
<ompaul> Dmole, let me apraise ikonia about that
<ikonia> hmmm
<nalioth> klined
<ikonia> nalioth: appriciated
<Amaranth> nice one tonyyarusso
<nalioth> ikonia: i didn't do it
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: I haven't done that in so long...there goes the record.
<ikonia> didn't see who did
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: quick response, thanks
<Amaranth> ikonia: he banned the wrong person :P
<ikonia> really, I who got candy then ?
<ikonia> it all went really quick
<ompaul> Dmole, let me help you here, (A) chmod 777 is not going to go recursive (B) you missed a clue that makes it valid to ubuntu - so I thought then as I do now that you are (A) not on ubuntu or (B) not defining the problem
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: nixternal did
<ompaul> Dmole, and your regex is rubbish
<ompaul> and I was right in the first case
<ompaul> so
<Dmole> thanks for offering to help  ompaul
<ompaul> !guidelines | Dmole (come back in a week  and we might life the ban)
<ubotu> Dmole (come back in a week  and we might life the ban): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dmole> yes i am in ubuntu
<ompaul> ehh you can't be
<ompaul> your problem is not valid as you describe it
<Dmole> and no my regex is fine as perl thinks it is
<ompaul> it is not possible
<ompaul> again
<ompaul> your problem is not possible you are missing one vital part and it is not there
<Dmole> and i did miss type because I used the -R
<ompaul> that would not work
<ompaul> and please stop trying to pretend, put the straws away
<Dmole> I will copy past from the cli
<Dmole> *paste
<ompaul> you can paste your history in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> and we can review it there
<Dmole> ok
<Dmole> thanks
<Dmole> what is that command for command history?
<ikonia> fc -l
<ikonia> or history
<ikonia> depending on your distro
<ompaul> history is pretty much universal
<ompaul> and much more fun
<Switch^> ompaul; can you unban me?
<ompaul> Switch^, quick question, why do you think you were banned?
<ompaul> Switch^, you can take it to pm if you want
<Dmole> ompaul: I posted excerpts from my history
<ompaul> ip ?
<ompaul> url
<ompaul> we all, alas failed telepathy
<Dmole> um...
<Dmole> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51131/
<Dmole> sorry i thought it was accessible by user name  because it asked me for one
<ompaul> Dmole, ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> you have not convinced me
<ompaul> again you seem to not be using ubuntu
<ompaul> there are many reasons for this
<ompaul> belief
<Dmole> ! what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dmole> what is the ubuntu version of ver?
<ompaul> uname -a
<ompaul> lsb_release -a
<ompaul> both of those please
<ompaul> and fast
<Dmole> ompaul you don't seem to take me seriously. it's not vary nice to meet this type of attitude when honestly looking for help :(
<ompaul> well that would convince me
<Dmole> Linux TimsBay 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dmole> No LSB modules are available.
<Dmole> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Dmole> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Dmole> Release:        7.10
<Dmole> Codename:       gutsy
<ompaul> so how the blazes are you working in /root/ then ?
<Dmole> well all you have to do is "sudo passwd root"
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dmole> and then "su - root"
<ompaul> dude (A) don't use sudo
<ompaul> wrong
<ompaul> me that is
<ompaul> dude (A) don't use root
<ompaul> (B) use sudo
<Dmole> well often i have to use 10 or 20 root commands  but yes i stay in a user account most of the time
<ompaul> 10 or 20
 * ompaul is stunned
<ompaul> I run a 60 machine network and root is the last thing I would look for even on the debian boxes
<Dmole> well you probably know how to do things better then I
<ompaul> well for one
<ompaul> what you wrote in all three cases are different
<ompaul> the o does nothing in chmod
<ompaul> -R is recursive i.e. down a tree
<ompaul> not up a tree
<Dmole> man chmod said that o+wrx will add wrx to all users
<ompaul> well depends on what files you borked
<Dmole> -R is down but also up when .* is used
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb:  is being rude and disruptive
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, thanks caught that
<Dmole> try "ls -al -R .*" you will see what i mean
<dbmoodb> won't ls -RAL work ?
<dbmoodb> why do you need the -R to be separate - just a note
<Dmole> yes but that's an aside
<ompaul>  ./
<ompaul> which is the current directory and below
<ompaul> that is all
<dbmoodb> oh
<ompaul> below being the ones in /root/,*
<dbmoodb> thought there was a space in there
<ompaul> dbmoodb, you are right
<dbmoodb> oh
<ompaul> dbmoodb, but frankly why would I let you back into #ubuntu?
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<dbmoodb> i don't want you too
<ompaul> so why are you here?
<dbmoodb> to see if the higher powers know what the name of the stupid thing is before i go for real help
<dbmoodb> ubuntu is my testing thing - i trash it
<mneptok> real help?! where?!
<ompaul> dbmoodb, this is not a help channel you really don't want to know the origin of what you were looking at when you arrived, trust me on that - boring as all get out
<dbmoodb> in debian or compiz-fusion on or the other
<ompaul> mneptok, I believe in your office on your phone eating your doughnuts
<dbmoodb> oh ssh om i know what this channel is meant to be for
<Dmole> ompaul: not for me the " ls -al -R .*" command lists my entire file system
<dbmoodb> AHAHAAHAH
<dbmoodb> no really ?
<mneptok> THERE ARE DONUTS?!?!?!
<dbmoodb> not anymore
<mneptok> why was i not informed?
<ompaul> mneptok, so we could eat them on you
<mneptok> where is the sticky note? the flaming arrow?
<dbmoodb> HA I WIN OM
<dbmoodb> Ubuntu users: #ubuntu for general help; this channel is only for Compiz-specific help
<ompaul> munch munch
<dbmoodb> go fuck your self
<dbmoodb> - well not you
<ompaul> boo bue
<ompaul> whatever
 * ompaul is not in the mood
<mneptok> how anticlimactic
<ompaul> mneptok, and what did you want - fireworks?
<mneptok> something a little more ... inspired.
<Gary> ponies?
<ompaul> Switch^, eh anything else?
<Switch^> ompaul: no, thank you :p
<Dmole> ompaul what do you think of the fact that "ls -al -R .*" lists my whole fs?
<ompaul> Dmole, okay, many years ago I had a situation where someone read to me the contents of a file system over irc
<ompaul> Dmole, and the permissions were changed by hand
<ompaul> ugly
<ompaul> the only think you can do is pull your data to one side
<ompaul> and reintroduce it after you reinstall - cos anything else is a waste of breath to be honest
<ompaul> Dmole, or in other words you got yourself a nasty one there
<ompaul> Dmole, if you have that situation, to get every link right and package reinstalled correctly you would save maybe three to four hours at a minimum with NO typos
<ompaul> and you will make one so just reinstall
<Dmole> well I was going to write a script to do -R properly for any command but i thought it must exist so i asked got banned and now i'm going to write the script.
<ompaul> Dmole, you got banned because it looked like a troll - figure this out
<ompaul> you started by talking about passwd.txt
<ompaul> we don't have such files
<Dmole> oh i do understand that this is the internet so you have to be causes etc
<Dmole> it's ok i'll change my ip and be back in a jiffy
<tonyyarusso> Dmole: If you do, you will be banned from the entire network, not just #ubuntu
<Dmole> not likely but have a nice day :)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ^^
<ompaul> well now that could be interesting
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ^^ nice eyebrows
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: they're furry!
<Flare183> this dude, J-_ just told me to f off
<nalioth> Flare183: so /ignore him   :)
<Flare183> ok
<jdong> man everyone whose nick starts with j is trouble.
<ompaul> jdong, who gave you permission to speak?
<ompaul> you just assuming things again?
<nalioth> i think he's speaking from experience, ompaul
<nalioth> let's kline him
<PriceChild> nalioth, I don't see flare's complaint in the public channel?
<nalioth> just to be sure
<nalioth> PriceChild: yep.
<PriceChild> could you gimme a timestamp? :)
<LjL> PriceChild: that's why /ignore was suggested i believe
<PriceChild> all i see is "damn it"
<LjL> PriceChild, i think it was in PM
<ubotu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu (_boikhutso_)
<PriceChild> LjL, sorry when i was addressing nal, i meant i didn't see j-_ say what he was acused of saying in the main channel
<PriceChild> gah... boikhutso was told how many times?
<PriceChild> *accused
<jdong> I'm pretty sure PMs are out of our domain?
<jdong> err... PM's.
<LjL> unless there's repeated reports of them
<nalioth> PriceChild: right.  i suggested /ignore
<nalioth> yes, PMs are out of our domain
<PriceChild> nalioth, yup
<Jack_Sparrow> I really really tried to get him to use the pastebin
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: it happens
<Jack_Sparrow> MOre trouble
<Pici> mrr
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-08
<ubotu> Vorian called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (Romney08)
<ardchoille> That spammer sure is persistent
<Vorian> lol
<ubotu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (Romney08)
<zul> hey can someone do something about Romnet08 on #-motu
<ScottK> He hit #ubuntu-devel earlier
<Pici> LjL: ^
<LjL> Pici: no access in -motu
<ScottK> Romney08 though (no t)
<Pici> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> see above regarding romney08
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, remove the romney08 spambot from -motu
<LjL> elkbuntu, psst, you have access
<elkbuntu> i do?
<LjL> unless /cs access list lies to me
<tonyyarusso> indeed you do
<no0tic> lol :)
<Hobbsee> yes, all council people should
 * LjL feels left out :P
<elkbuntu> would it be safe to exclude *romney*!*@* *mitt*!*@* and *prez*!*@* from channels? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * LjL now doesn't feel left out
<ardchoille> Any thoughts on the nick "zippercock" being used in #kubuntu ?
<LjL> elkbuntu: for romney and prez, i think just *e*!*@* should do
<elkbuntu> LjL, :(
<LjL> ardchoille, unless someone complains, i usually pretend i didn't see nicknames that are dubious but not just blatantly bad
<ardchoille> Ok, works for me :)
<elkbuntu> zippercock is conceivably a RL surname too
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I think we already did.
<tonyyarusso> at least had temporarily - not sure if still applied
<LjL> indeed... or well, at least, it might be as far as i know. which is not much concerning english surnames. but the point is, care before classing a nick as bad is due
 * tonyyarusso already put a forward in #ubuntu to here for today's hostmask
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i think it's time to do it again, since they've widened their join lists
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Fine by me.  I don't see a need for any legitimate user to have those strings anyway.
<LjL> overly wide bans always worry me...
<LjL> banforward to here
<LjL> or find a portion of hostname that doesn't change, if there is one
<elkbuntu> LjL, was just about to suggest that
<tonyyarusso> Yes, forwards would be preferred.
<elkbuntu> LjL, they have way too many hostmasks judging from last time
<tonyyarusso> LjL: There isn't a static portion, apparently.
<LjL> then banforward, but be prepared to have ops complaining about it here :)
<LjL> *romney* might possibly be a relatively safe ban
<LjL> but *prez* and especially *mitt*, no
<elkbuntu> i dont have ops in -devel
<elkbuntu> LjL, it'll give us more stats to play with
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, op me up in -devel please?
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: done
 * LjL <3 /me's load balanced bots
 * Pici loves LjL's bots
<elkbuntu> ha, you cant even deop through chanserv without access
<elkbuntu> too funny
<LjL> of course
<LjL> deopping via chanserv is something i always found kinda stupid anyway :P
 * tonyyarusso does it, isn't sure why
<LjL> tonyyarusso: the only conceivable reason is that, sometimes, you get the odd smarthead saying "woo, look, ljl deopped ljl!"
<elkbuntu> as compared to 'haha, chanserve hates ljl'
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<LjL> there's that.
<LjL>  /cs bed ljl
<Pici> later LjL
<elkbuntu> gnite LjL
 * Pici swats his crappy isp
<jdong> what's mexicant's story?
<jdong> 21:32 < Mexicant> Anybody else here after getting banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> Thats chuy
<jdong> is he vagina boy?
<Pici> yes.
<jdong> whee
<jdong> ok, I'll keep an eye on the guy
<andruk> i get the DCCExploit error, and the ubuntu wiki tells me to beg for help reconnecting to #ubuntu in here...  help, please
<no0tic> andruk, did you connect to port 8001?
<andruk> yeep
<no0tic> andruk, ok, let's wait for an op to test you
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> someone else got him
<no0tic> Hobbsee, all yours
<andruk> ack, sorry, xchat crashed on me.  yep, i have connected to port 8001
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> andruk: ban removed, please keep connecting to that port
<andruk> Hobbsee: will do, thanks!
<CC_Nganjuk> af/ljgucxg hucghdhf uuie8p3urrf7g2o16tr330t75410]t8\-\=--+%8riadhcxv yuopdl
<elkbuntu> interesting
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Is that the new freenode-speak?
<ardchoille> :)
<elkbuntu> i've got no clue what it was, or why it hit here rather than a populated channel
<elkbuntu> actually i see now that i check BT
<jussi01> Who is kloeri?
<nalioth> a staffer
<jussi01> nalioth: ahhh...
<nalioth> perhaps the cloak isn't suggestive enough. . .
 * jussi01 cries...  its 8.55 am, be easy on me...
<Amaranth> alright, back in action
<hobojohn3> hi i use chatzilla the firefox plugin and i was told i have to change ports to rejoin ubuntu how do i do that?
<nalioth> hobojohn3: try using a real irc client.  chatzilla isn't.  it is a 'proof of concept' to show off the gecko engine, and not very irc rfc compliant
<hobojohn3> i dont really use irc except for getting help with ubuntu so i didnt want to download anything big
<nalioth> none of the irc clients are "big"
<nalioth> a few hundred Kb at most
<tonyyarusso> One is even installed by default (although it's not what I would recommend)
<hobojohn3> which would you recommend to someone who is not very technical yet?
<tonyyarusso> XChat (package name 'xchat')
<nalioth> regular old xchat ( NOT xchat-gnome, which is installed by default )
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Err, the default client is pidgin, not xc-gnome, unless I'm sorely mistaken.
<tonyyarusso> Regardless, he's right in that xchat-gnome is to be avoided.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i can't keep up with the continuous downward spiral into the toilet of the default irc client   ;(
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<hobojohn3> just sudo apt-get xchat?
<nalioth> hobojohn3: yep
<jussi01> hobojohn3: correct :)
<jussi01> nop
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install xchat
<jussi01> ;)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: irssi was in the first ubuntus, then it was ditched for xchat, then for xchat-gnome and now it's just pidgin
<hobojohn3> thnx jussi01
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: right - still lamenting dropping irssi
<Hobbsee> kubuntu still has irssi
<nalioth> Hobbsee: kubuntu has iso images?
<Hobbsee> ...yes
<jussi01> hehe
<tonyyarusso> rofl
<jussi01> is it me this morning or why isn the bot accepting my factoid suggestiones...
<Hobbsee> it hates you
<hobojohn3> im in thank you i will now remove chatzilla
<jussi01> nickspam is <reply> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like $chan - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. (Please set your preferred nick in your client.) The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: because you aren't invoking the bot?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: you mean i need the ! (tried that
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: yeah, you also need a "no, " to override existing ones.
<jussi01> and besides, you shouldnt need that when in pm with the bot...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: I dont have bot access... it was supposed to come here.
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<tonyyarusso> makes sense.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: I added that part cause we get soooo many people coming in then straight away a  nick change...
<tonyyarusso> !no, nickspam is <reply> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like $channel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> shut up Ubotwo :P
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: thanks :)
<ardchoille> I've lost a karma point on LP. I wonder what could make it go down
<jussi01> ardchoille: time
<ardchoille> Seriously?
<jussi01> yeah
<ardchoille> Ah, Ilearned something new :)
<jussi01> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Nobody understands the algorithm, but that's what it does, yes.
<crdlb> meh
<jussi01> or even better: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<ardchoille> Yeah, just found that one
<jussi01> :D
<crdlb> it would be really nice if LjL added floodkicking to the floodbots ;)
<ardchoille> Interesting.
<ardchoille> I saw someone with ove 6000 karma the other day. I think it was Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> probably
<ardchoille> My eyes bugged out :)
 * jussi01 runs off to go see riddells karma
<ardchoille> hehe
<Hobbsee> it probably was
<Hobbsee> although i haven't done much in a while
<jussi01> meh, riddell only has a measly 3409 :P
 * tonyyarusso checks his
<jussi01> Hobbsee: has 6525... wow
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee probably does more bug stuff
<tonyyarusso> 292
<ardchoille> There's one with 79358
<jussi01> the sabdfl?
<ardchoille> No, not Mark
<ardchoille> https://launchpad.net/~caizhonghan
<ardchoille> I just added a new machine to my network, plan to use it soley fornew release testing and bug hunting
 * jussi01 is sad, as he may lose his server access for irc soon... :( got to get another server!!!
<dholbach> heya - astharot just told me that there are problems that prevent him from getting a cloak? (https://launchpad.net/~gerardo)
<dholbach> according to https://launchpad.net/~gerardo/+participation he's part of ubuntumembers
<dholbach> Seveas: do you know who can help with that ^?
<stdin> someone on the council needs to add them to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team and get a staffer to enable the cloak
<stdin> speak of the devil
<dholbach> ahhh thanks, stdin
<dholbach> PriceChild: do you think you can take a look at astharot's cloak? (https://launchpad.net/~gerardo)
<PriceChild> astharot, just checking you want this ubuntu/member cloak?
<PriceChild> astharot, could you also ensure you have a secondary nick linked to your first, and an email set on the nick
<PriceChild> /msg ubotu register, for help
<dholbach> PriceChild: thanks a lot - you ROCK
<Dave2> .allserv back
<Dave2> bah
 * Dave2 needs to stop doing that.
<Gary> yeah, Dave2 :p
<PriceChild> dholbach, nalioth​ /away right now. Freenode haven't updated their gcf so I can't ask say Dave2 or Gary ​​here to apply a cloak for me yet. We're just going to have to wait for nalioth to return :)
<PriceChild> plus astharot seems afk also 8-)
<dholbach> I'll leave it in your hands then. Thanks for looking into this
 * dholbach waves
<astharot> here now
<astharot> I've no other nicks and I've a linked email
<PriceChild> astharot, please register a second nick and link it to the first
<PriceChild> astharot, astharot_ for example
<astharot> ok
<astharot> done!
<PriceChild> cool. and just to check you want this cloak?
<astharot> mmh yes :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, *ping* cloak for astharot please. https://launchpad.net/~gerardo
<astharot> wow nice syntax :D
<PriceChild> astharot, any reason for keeping your nick private?
<PriceChild> jdong, j-dawg is in #ubuntu right now :O
<astharot> nah not at all
<astharot> should I turn private to off?
<PriceChild> "should you have turned it on"
<PriceChild> to me its one of those features that people see and think "uuu that looks cool, why not" and turn it on without reason, just because it is there.
<PriceChild> something cool i just found out.... holding shift in xchat allows you to hilight timestamps with the text
<ikonia> bonus
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<PriceChild> hey smarter, how can i help?
<smarter> hello
<smarter> I'd like an ubuntu cloak
<smarter> https://launchpad.net/~smarter
<PriceChild> smarter, are you an ubuntu member?
<smarter> PriceChild: Yes
<PriceChild> good good
<PriceChild> smarter, could you please ensure you have a secondary nick linked to this one, and an email set via nickserv
<PriceChild> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<smarter> I think I've one
<PriceChild> nalioth, *ping* cloak for smarter please, https://launchpad.net/~smarter
<smarter> I check...
<PriceChild> smarter, type "/msg nickserv info" to check
<smarter> I've also registred smarter_
<smarter> And my email is correctly set
<PriceChild> smarter, is smarter_ listed on /msg nickserv info, under "Linked Nicks:" ??
<smarter> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> good good
<PriceChild> smarter, you'll have to be patient now, the cloak should arrive shortly :)
<smarter> PriceChild: thanks ;)
<smarter> should I /quit this chan?
<PriceChild> probs best you stick around until it is sorted
<smarter> okay
<ikonia> query is "moleprince" "dmole" from lasst night
<Pici> PriceChild: ping, question about cloaks.
<PriceChild> Hey?
<Pici> Someone came in here yesterday requesting an Ubuntu cloak, but it turned out that they were only indirectly members of 'ubuntumembers', have we taken this into account for all cloaks given out?
<Pici> I didnt even realize until yesterday that indirect memberships even existed.
<astharot> it was me
<astharot> :)
<Pici> Oh, hay :)
<Hobbsee> what's the problem about indirect memberships?
<Pici> Not a problem, just a question.
<Hobbsee> well, wha'ts the question then?
<Hobbsee> as in, why does it matter?
<Pici> Do indirect memberships to ubuntumembers qualify those people for ubuntu cloaks?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu membership == ubuntu membership == edubuntu memberhsip, etc
<Hobbsee> seeing as we don't give out separate kubuntu cloaks
<Daviey> Ubuntu membership should be harder than Kubuntu, to show that Ubuntu is better :D
<Pici> Hobbsee: What about motus?
<Hobbsee> they're members too
<Hobbsee> Pici: they can get membership thru motu now
<Pici> Well, then, I think that the irc-council should make sure that all their members know this.
<Hobbsee> if they've made motu, they've definetly done the contribution side.
<PriceChild> Pici, the motu team on launchpad is inside the ~ubuntumembers group on launchpad
<Hobbsee> irc-council:  fix it, kthxbye.
<PriceChild> as is kubuntumembets
<PriceChild> *kubuntumembers
<PriceChild> Pici, I'm not sure what you mean? whose members know what?
<PriceChild> (going to exam in 10 mins so please be quick)
<Pici> PriceChild: It could just have been a misunderstanding, but it my my impression that nal denied astharot a cloak yesterday because he was an indirect member of ubuntumembers
<Pici> My connection was being a bit unstable, so it could just have been that I missed something though.
<ubotu> atoponce called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici opens a can of worms
<PriceChild> Pici, ok well indirect membership *is* membership so will talk to nalioth about it when I get back :)
<PriceChild> Pici, i know he's cloaked people with indirect membership before and we've talked about it
<ikonia> what are the requirments for membership, they seem a little grey
<Tm_T> PriceChild: Pici: like me for example
<ikonia> from time to time they do I should say
<PriceChild> ikonia, sustained contribution to ubuntu of around 3 months, can currently be applied for through the CC, KC or MC. You must also sign the CoC to agree to follow it.
<ikonia> that seems basic enough
<ikonia> define contribution though
<Pici> 'seems'
<PriceChild> ikonia, the idea is that soon other councils like forums and irc will be able to approve too
<PriceChild> ikonia, *anything*
<PriceChild> ikonia, loco's, code, artwork, support, etc. etc.
<ikonia> PriceChild: ahh ok, so say a forum contributer would be potentially "ok"
<ikonia> thats a wider net than I thought
<Tm_T> ikonia: or just irc lurking
<PriceChild> ikonia, forums council are about to go through the process to start being ok to approve
<ikonia> very interesting
<PriceChild> ikonia, yeah and i'm pretty sure its going to be a *lot* harder to be approved by them
<PriceChild> it'll be mostly forum staff, team leaders etc. that go through that route
<Pici> Does sabdfl sit on the other boards other than the CC? in terms of aproving members?
<PriceChild> Pici, nope
<PriceChild> and i think the CC are tired of approving members at meetings
<PriceChild> so i doubt he'd wanna be ;)
<Pici> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> Pici:
<PriceChild> well not tired then, but want to spend time on more important matters
<Pici> Hobbsee:
<Hobbsee> Pici: he's on the tech board
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do those approve members?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, they don't approve members do they?
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, it would be nice if one of them actually looked at irc
<Hobbsee> no, they don't.
<jussi01> Tm_T: whoops, wasnt thinking there.
<Pici> Well, my question was only regarding memberships.  ;)
<Tm_T> jussi01: :-P
 * Hobbsee attempts to poke
<PriceChild> fail
<Hobbsee> no, it appears i've passed
<Hobbsee> whether he'll do it or not...i've no idea
<Pici> !test | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Failed.
<Pici> ubotu has spoken.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has spoken. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * PriceChild resists
<Hobbsee> yay, success!
<PriceChild> I'm off, back in a couple of hours
<PriceChild> hopefully nal will be back around that time too
<jussi01> have a good exam PriceChild
<Pici> Good luck
<Daviey> :`( @ Hobbsee
<Tm_T> Daviey: yes?
<Daviey> Tm_T: yep
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, erawfish said: !Ops Poobleo is a spammer
<dgjones> can somebody have a look at <Poobleo> Finnaly finished my project -> http://tinyurl.com/34vk45 in #ubuntu, 2nd time posted in the channel
<ikonia> is this just spam ?
<ikonia> coooh never mind, just re-read
<dgjones> thanks elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> yes, it's some 'get people to click here to advance' kinda game thing. i had to check it wasnt just some clueless idiot
<Hobbsee> as long as it wasn't on nimp.
<Dave2> he's gone, anyway.
<Dave2> (from the network, that is)
 * Tm_T hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> Dave2, courtesy a free k-ticket?
<Dave2> indeed
 * elkbuntu wishes there was a way to preemptively k-ticket the romneybots :)
<ikonia> I like the phrase k-ticket
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yep. it goes non-stop to hell
<Hobbsee> chuga chuga chuga chuga chuga chuga choo choo!!!
<Pici> !train
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about train - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> fed up of people in ubuntu "the windblows attitude of needing to reboot"
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with requiring a reboot, kernel updates require reboots
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i'm fed up with any idiotic mash of windows or microsoft to be honest
 * jussi01 seconds that
<ikonia> just people trying to sound anti-microsoft for no reason
<ikonia> "wow the MS solution of rebooting"
<elkbuntu> i can tolerate MS, since it's an abbreviation, but the rest i hate
<ikonia> he had to reboot - he did a kernel update
<Dave2> elkbuntu, if you really want to make people fear it, you tell 'em it's going... to Hull :O
 * Hobbsee just calls it 'doze.
<ikonia> winblows M$ etc etc etc
 * Dave2 hides from any Hull residents.
<ikonia> Dave2: onl a uk guy would get that
<elkbuntu> Dave2, i was thinking /dev/null personally
<ikonia> only
<ikonia> hull is worse !
<elkbuntu> yes, but people will at least *get* it
<elkbuntu> although, you brits could do /dev/hull and it'd probably be got
<elkbuntu> anyway, the reason i hate the anti-MS stuff is because it makes our people seem as bad as their people
<ikonia> exactly
<Pici> There was a good post on planet-u a while back from someone basically telling everyone to cut it out.
<ikonia> and rightly so
<elkbuntu> whilever we have people in certain FOSS projects bagging the heck out of other FOSS projects, we'll never stop the bagging of Microsoft
<ikonia> just tired of it, especially when the people saying it don't actually know why they are saying it, just because they think it's cool
<elkbuntu> yep, like 'micro$haft will die and we will rule teh world!' kinda crap
<ikonia> so tired of it
<elkbuntu> like hello, replacing one homogenous global network with another is just stupid
<jussi01> I can ha cheeseburger az well?
<elkbuntu> so effing stupid it'd be laughable if it weren't such a dangerous notion
<ikonia> Pici: thank you, that was me being stupid
<ikonia> Pici: I was actually going for "flashissues" but was just scrappy
<mneptok> i love those generous homos.
<mneptok> always skipping up and throwing decent taste and assorted fabulousness.
<jughead> hey can I get a check please?
<Mez> jughead, one sec
<Mez> where are you banned form jughead?
<jughead> #ubuntu
<Mez> unbanned.... thanks LjL
<Mez> I guess my script isn't working
<jughead> thanks Mez
<elkbuntu> LjL, you ought to put that 'if you really want to try un-b0rk your automatix-violated machine' stuff into a factoid if it's not already
<ikonia> despite how good LjL suggestion is, a clean install is the best way to be certain they are on a standard platform
<ikonia> they can mess up peoples advice
<ikonia> and waste others time trying to help them a.) fix it b.) get support on a borked platform
<LjL> elkbuntu, not really because on one hand, i'm really unsure it's enough, and on the other, debsums *always* gives a lot of errors about legitimate packages, so it really involves a lot of manual trickery to do it correctly
<LjL> if we had better tools, it would be more feasible, and months ago we were actually thinking of an automated procedure to get rid of third party stuff
<LjL> but the tools are just missing, the integrity-check blueprint is not in place yet
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (Phap)
<astharot> uhm my cloak needs an update :P
<PriceChild> astharot, hmm?
<astharot> see my cloak
<PriceChild> astharot, what's wrong with it?
<astharot> i'm here to get a ubuntu/member one
<LjL> err... you *have* one.
<astharot> ah sorry
<PriceChild> astharot, do you not want the pdpc bit?
<astharot> uhm
<astharot> it's not that I don't want it's that I'm not a supporter anymore :)
<PriceChild> pdpc and freenode cloaks stack
<astharot> it's not... "fair" ?
<LjL> PriceChild: don't show off your cloak... it's ridiculous enough :P
<PriceChild> LjL, was just giving an example
<PriceChild> that he's not hte only one
<PriceChild> astharot, ah right, if you're no longer donating then might be polite to inform a staffer :)
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah but your cloak is hilarious still
<PriceChild> LjL, how's it hilarious?
<no0tic> LjL, why?
<astharot> PriceChild: where to ask?
<LjL> astharot: indeed, we don't have much to do with pdpc cloaks. you have an ubuntu member cloak, that's what competes to us... for pdpc, inform staff
<LjL> PriceChild: in #freenode, or to /stats p
<PriceChild> astharot, see above
<astharot> ok
<LjL> no0tic, PriceChild: ljl!n=ljl@continued/sustainer/of.the.fact.that/pricechilds/x-39483/cloak.is.hilarious
<astharot> [17:08] * p :0 staff members
<astharot> [17:08] * p :End of /STATS report :\
<PriceChild> astharot, patience then :)
<PriceChild> irc may be real-time, but people aren't always availiable
<astharot> yep i know
<astharot> I'm waiting on freenode :)
 * Dave2 finds himself highlighted
<PriceChild> astharot, ask this guy ^ 8-)
<astharot> hello Dave2, can you please remove pdpc supporter status on my cloak?
<Dave2> sure
<astharot> thank you
<Dave2> done
<astharot> thank you again
<PriceChild> Anything else we can help with astharot?
<astharot> nah dun think so :D
<PriceChild> Ariel_Eran, PreZ, how can I help?
<LjL> PriceChild: prez is redirected here from other channels
<Pici> Hrm?
<PriceChild> wraund, Can I help? Last time I saw you spoke on irc was when you wanted a cloak months and months ago and I'm not sure what you're up to :)
<wraund> PriceChild: i had a freenode staffer i know amend my cloak :)
<PriceChild> wraund, pardon?
<wraund> PriceChild: freenode staffer..
<wraund> changed my cloak
<PriceChild> wraund, after an "ok" by one of the ubuntu irc council in here.
<PriceChild> Not sure what relevance this has to anything?
<wraund> 16:13 +     PriceChild : wraund, Can I help? Last time I saw you spoke on irc was when you wanted a  cloak months and months ago and I'm not sure what you're up to :)
<ikonia> colchester lug, thats the same one Gary is part of
<wraund> yeah
<Pici> wraund: I think the question is: What are you still doing here then?
<wraund> Gary changed it for me
<wraund> oh
<wraund> its on my autojoin list i think
<wraund> #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> wraund: I dont mean to sound rude, but we like to keep this place as free of idlers as possible.  All the people here have a reason to be here.  That way we know who needs to be helped, and who doesnt.
<wraund> ah ok no problem
<Pici> See /topic regarding idlers etc.
<Pici> astharot: see my above discussion with wraund as well :)
<astharot> Pici: just ask :) bye
<no0tic> any freenode staffer around?
<jussi01> no0tic: do /stats p
<no0tic> jussi01, nobody :)
<jussi01> no0tic: )
<no0tic> but I _know_ they are :)
<LjL> what's the matter no0tic
<no0tic> there's a channel named #ubuntu-it-unofficial and, as the name says, it's not official :) I pleased the owner to drop the channel and register ##ubuntu-it-unofficial if he'd like, they started offending me
<no0tic> s/pleased/requested gently/ :)
<PriceChild> no0tic, stuff like that should be in -irc, and please get the #ubuntu-it (or ljl) to request it
<PriceChild> *the #ubuntu-it contact
<jdong> s/requested gently/threatened with a staffer/g? :)
<no0tic> PriceChild, sorry :)
<PriceChild> no0tic, no need to be :)
<no0tic> PriceChild, anyway I'm not the #ubuntu-it contact only for bureaucratic reasons, I'll soon be, when our LoCoTeam Council will give it to me
<PriceChild> fun fun fun
<LjL> no0tic: ssssht.
<ikonia> why is #ubuntu-it-unofficial a problem ?
<PriceChild> no0tic, is there a loco council now?
<LjL> PriceChild: course
<no0tic> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> Wow didn't know it had finally been created.
<PriceChild> When did that go infront of the CC?
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know of a factoid that explains why we dont have the latest version of everything? !worksforme is good, but is there something better?
<jdong> !jdongisonvacation?
<jdong> ;-)
<ikonia> there is something like !bleedingedge
<LjL> -> #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ikonia> there you go
<jussi01> ikonia: thats just !worksforme aliased...
<ikonia> oh
<jdong> but the real explanation is something along the lines of me not having my backports ransom...
<ikonia> it does explain why
<PriceChild> no0tic, LjL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoCouncil says its not done yet?
<no0tic> PriceChild, our LoCoTeam is already official, we have mdke in our loco council ;)
<LjL> PriceChild, he meant the *italian* loco council
<PriceChild> ahhhhhhh :)
<LjL> which is the equivalent of the community council for the italian team
<PriceChild> That makes more sense.
<kojiro> Hi, could someone please keep an eye on ra, I think he may be trolling
<kojiro> thanks :)
<PriceChild> kojiro, we're there :)
<LjL> PriceChild: well, i'm only there because he said "ops" to begin with ;)(
<kojiro> good to know
<LjL> kojiro, there's !ops for emergency (though in that case it probably wasn't entirely justified)
<kojiro> danke schoen
<PriceChild> LjL, i had just caps'd him
<jussi01> Hmm, what do people think of yao_ziyuan in #k?
<LjL> PriceChild: ah right, though he did
<LjL> thought
<LjL> jussi01, what about him? slightly offtopic?
<jussi01> LjL: hes been slightly offtopic for days...
<jussi01> several times, "suggestions"
<jussi01> Ive refered him to !bug
<stdin> jussi01: do what I do, remind them that it's a support channel not a "complain about every little thing" channel
<ikonia> little help guys
<ikonia> chaps couple of trolls buildiong up
<ikonia> stamp on it early pelase ?
<ikonia> please ?
<ikonia> craytruckish is back in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (CrazyTurkish)
<nalioth> klined
<ikonia> ta
<Dave2> stupid tab completion.
<stdin>  EvilToaster (i=eviltoas@c134-149-70-80.bjare.net) has joined #ubuntu < interesting nickname
<stdin> wait, missread that with a dirty mind :p
<ikonia> as did I
<Dave2> Somehow I didn't.
<stdin> now I just want toast
<ikonia> Crazymethjesus: crazyturkish again ?
<mneptok> not unless he's connecting through Finland
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> seemed a conincidence
<ikonia> I couldn't see turks ip so couldn't be certain
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<stdin> floodbot2 is insisting on -Rrm
<LjL> stdin: yes there is a bug there somewhere
<LjL> stdin: it *is* supposed to enforce -rRmi whenever someone else does, to make server desync as unlikely as possible
<LjL> but it insisted a tad too much
<LjL> also it really shouldn't set -r when i only set -R
<LjL> although it's intended to do that... but seeing it happening, i now realize it's not a good idea
<mneptok> LjL: i just de-opped you, assuming you had forgotten you were +o. no offense.
<stdin> It started after your -R
<LjL> mneptok: i hadn't, i usually stay opped for a while after an attack
<ubotu> Arelis called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> stdin: yes, it's what they're supposed to do - "parrot" your -r or +R in order to make sure it propagates to all servers (since it did happen in the past that it wouldn't, and that's *not* nice)
<LjL> they've just been too insistful about it
<LjL> err, s/+R/-R/
<Pricey> gah leave my laptop alone for an hour in the other room, go back and its frozen and its 'L' key is half broken
<Seeker`> Pricey: what happened?
<Seeker`> and is it now a _ key? or a |?
<Pricey> no Idea, think its fixed now though
<Pricey> hehe
<Seeker`> PriceChild: did you have a good chrsitmas / new year?
<PriceChild> yeah was cool, had a BBQ at new years with some family
<Pici> How was the exam?
<PriceChild> better than expected, 2 down, 3 to go
 * Seeker` has exams next week :(
<ompaul> Seeker`, in two weeks you will have others in the future and those in the past
<Seeker`> ompaul: but the ones in the future are far enough away not to worry about
<PriceChild> Its not the exams you should worry about anyway
<PriceChild> You should prepare for exams
<ikonia> the results ?
<PriceChild> its the results you worry about
<ikonia> worry about them
<ompaul> ikonia, worry about facts?
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> there is no worry
<ikonia> you are not yoda
<ikonia> do, or do not, there is no try
<ompaul> ikonia, have you been in -ot cos I did a serious brain melt on people in there
<ompaul> :)
<mneptok> https://launchpad.net/~mneptok
<ikonia> I was lurking in there for most of today, but I've had a reasonably busy day so not kept track
<ikonia> ompaul: I'll last log it
<ikonia> mneptok: well I never
<mneptok> yes, padawan?
<mneptok> ;)
<ikonia> I've just shaved my obi-wan beard off
<ikonia> well, I did on sunday night
<mneptok> i'd shave mine off, but the razor burn on my butt is annoying.
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<mneptok> k, shift's over. monkey go home.
<ompaul> mneptok, enjoy
<ikonia> byeeee
<ompaul> mneptok, or you could say ---- nuts
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, RyanPrior said: !apple is <reply> the company who makes the !macbook and the !iPod, among other products. These are generally compatible with Ubuntu. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac for more details.
<elektronik123> witam
<PriceChild> Hi elektronik123, how can I help?
<elektronik123> who is op on #ubuntu-pl ?
<Jack_Sparrow> He was banned
<PriceChild> elektronik123, did you see who banned/kicked you? You should pm them, or someone else listed on /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-pl list
<elektronik123> ju-rek
<PriceChild> elektronik123, well message him and try to come to an agreement with him :)
<elektronik123> i don`t remember ?
<elektronik123> ops
<elektronik123> with out ?
<PriceChild> pardon?
<Perdente> what?
<elektronik123> my english is not good
<PriceChild> Perdente, hello?
<PriceChild> elektronik123, if ju-rek banned you, then talk to him.
<Perdente> hey, I think I might be in the right channel, I was looking for an ubuntu channel about helping create modules for ubuntu apps, or working on ubuntu, do you know what a good one would be?
<Perdente> err, *wrong channel
<elektronik123> can you read the access list on #ubuntu-pl ?
<jpatrick> elektronik123: I can
<PriceChild> elektronik123, yes. Who banned you? You said ju-rek?
<PriceChild> Perdente, the /topic normally helps ;)
<PriceChild> !participate | Perdente
<ubotu> Perdente: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<elektronik123> yes
<Perdente> haha.. thanks, sorry about that
<PriceChild> Perdente, I would assume you want #ubuntu-motu if that link doesn't help :)
<PriceChild> elektronik123, then talk to him.
<elektronik123> but i don`t remember
<Perdente> thanks guys will do, didn't mean to bother y'all
<PriceChild> Perdente, good luck, looking forward to seeing your contributions :)
<elektronik123>  ju-rek :No such nick/channel
<PriceChild> elektronik123, give me a minute to find someone for you to talk to.
<elektronik123> not good
<elektronik123> ok
<jpatrick> elektronik123: can you see the access list?
<elektronik123> no
<jpatrick> elektronik123: here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3382/
<elektronik123> i am normal user
<PriceChild> jpatrick, he can see it perfectly fine.
<elektronik123> i have block before Christmas
<PriceChild> elektronik123, please be patient.
<elektronik123> ok
<elektronik123> i`m wait
<ompaul> elektronik123, please talk with pressenter - as this is the person who banned you - #ubuntu-pl is not a ubuntu irc council controlled channel
<ompaul> PriceChild, sorted
<ompaul> there ya go
<ompaul> elektronik123, this is not the channel for resolving that - we have asked someone to inform you of what you must do, I think there is nothing else we can do for you
<ubotu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (aladdinsane)
<pressenter> PriceChild: Message recieved, but i will not take elektronik123 ban off.
<PriceChild> pressenter, have you talked to him about it? Thanks very much for dealing with the issue.
<pressenter> PriceChild: He's gone now, but i will talko with him if he comes up again.
<PriceChild> pressenter, thanks, I think another op talked to him also.
<pressenter> He's very annoying, what he has proven today, that's why the ban stays.
<LjL> hello FlintPearce
<FlintPearce> Hello all
<LjL> pressenter, you're entirely entitled to decide which bans stay, no need to justify anything to us... it's just that the guy came to complain here
<FlintPearce> I got told to join this room as my from my ISP there is a lot of spam. I was attempting to join #ubuntu as my friend has a problem with his LiveCD of 7.10
<LjL> FlintPearce: i will let you join #ubuntu momentarily
<FlintPearce> Thanks you
<pressenter> LjL: I know, it's just that i feel kind of stupid because of this whole situation. Never had such user before, he was writing to almost everyone he could.
<LjL> some people are like that *sigh*
<FlintPearce> Btw, how could I join the Ubuntu room without having to come into this channel and ask someone to redirect?
<PriceChild> FlintPearce, are you on a dynamic ip?
<FlintPearce> Yes  (ashamed)
<PriceChild> ashamed?
<PriceChild> oh is that an isp?
<FlintPearce> No im just ashamed, I asked my mum to get Static. Pfft didn't listen
<FlintPearce> My ISP is Iberbanda
<PriceChild> LjL, shall we maybe put an exempt on *!?=flint@83.230.* instead?
<nalioth> PriceChild: go for it
<FlintPearce> Im no spammer rest assure :D
<FlintPearce> Thank you all.
<PriceChild> FlintPearce, you shouldn't have any problem anymore, as long as your username remains "flint".
<FlintPearce> Ok. Thanks.
<LjL> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> Exempts are really clever, I've never had to do one before.
<FlintPearce> Have a good day :D
<LjL> they're not malicious most likely
<PriceChild> You too.
<LjL> i mean the 83's
<LjL> it's the first who's actually a legitimate user :)
<PriceChild> and he read a topic!!!
<PriceChild> How unlikely is that
<PriceChild> This laptop has a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge shift key
<PriceChild> its literally that long
<PriceChild> and you know what they say about the size of your shift key!
<LjL> PriceChild: unlikely enough that he deserves every exempt he asks for ;)
<PriceChild> :)
<ardchoille> PriceChild: hahahaha
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Warn us before you say stuff like that.. I almost fell out of my chair.
<PriceChild> "big shift key, smaller amount of other keys"
<LjL> ardchoille: ouch, we forgot "Fasten seat belt when entering this channel" from the topic
<PriceChild> WARNING! The following topics are o4o (offtopic for ops).....
<ardchoille> LjL: Indeed :)
<PriceChild> I think we should lift the prez ban.
<LjL> PriceChild: reason=
<LjL> ?
<PriceChild> and if not lift, then remove the forward...
<PriceChild> PreZ, can i help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-09
<PriceChild> LjL, because there's they're not talking or doing anything.
<PriceChild> don't see the point in them being put here.
<PriceChild> Right I need sleep.
<LjL> PriceChild, they needed to be *banned* according to elkbuntu, but we really shouldn't make such a ban a straight ban
<jdong> PriceChild: err isn't he still banned from there? ;-)
<jdong> (re: #uf)
<PriceChild> jdong, who?
<Pici> chuy
<jdong> chuy?
<Pici> "vagina boy" as jdong called him
<jdong> lol
<jdong> and is caca slang in some language?
<PriceChild> Never heard of him.
<jdong> I doubt he's referring to the color ASCII image library.
<Pici> Yes, it means poop.
<Pici> PriceChild: really?
 * Pici greps and pastes
<jdong> Pici: eeeewwwww X-rated...
<PriceChild> Pici, no time, pricechild@ubuntu.com and I'll look tomorrow :)
<jdong> PriceChild: how dare you sleep?
<PriceChild> jdong, I don't sleep
<PriceChild> hmmm was hoping to find a cooler sounding synonym on thesaurus.com but "beddy-bye" just doesn't cut it
<PriceChild> and "/quit getting horizontal" would probably cause a little unwanted attention
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> PriceChild: What about /quit ZZzz..
<ardchoille> That'l work too
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> that was a bad idea
<LjL> giving an email address on a logged channel :)
<Pici> jdong: #uforums
<Pici> And obvious i-konia didnt ban him, I did.
 * LjL hasn't had #uf in autojoin for too long
<Pici> LjL: nothing much happening.
<LjL> oh, the littlest things entertain me.
<jdong> Pici: yeah I noticed that statement, hopefully he shuts up
<jdong> doubtfully of course :D
<LjL> like jdong
<Pici> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51285/
<LjL> Pici: cute!
<LjL> Pici: if i'm not mistaken you *didn't* ban him from #ubuntu for that matter, did you
<Pici> LjL: It was more for the !CALMDOWN and the !vagina | ikon-ia thing.
<Pici> LjL: But it didnt help.
<Pici> If you think I was too harsh, let me know.
<LjL> Pici: if anything you were too little harsh. did you notice he, uhm, kick-evaded?
 * Pici looks
<LjL> [01:52:01] <pdenapo> Hi, I want to ask a question: when I do "apt-get update" I get a message "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"  [01:52:49] <th0r> pdenapo you can delete that repo from the list. that message just means the server didn't respond. Might be a permanent problem or a temp one
<LjL> this seems so absurd an answer to me that i suspect willful trolling
<AKWIN> thanks for inviting me for the party
<LjL> AKWIN: what was that?
<AKWIN> what?
<LjL> that URL you gave and then parted as soon as you saw i opped.
<AKWIN> you thought i was advertising stuff
<LjL> AKWIN: well, not really, not what i thought... but what did *you* think that made you leave so suddenly?
<AKWIN> you'd ban me
<LjL> AKWIN: and why did you think i'd ban you?
<AKWIN> the #kubuntu channel did
<nalioth> AKWIN: #test is the better place to, er, test
<AKWIN> join test
<LjL> AKWIN: uhm, when did that happen?
<Pici> As an aside: I asked chuy to join here, I'd like to talk to him or have someone talk to him about his behavior in #ubuntu before the ban is removed.
<AKWIN> idk
<LjL> Pici: assuming it should, which i doubt
<LjL> AKWIN: anyway, what was that URL? i'm curious. it merely shows a line of text to me.
<AKWIN> http://66.58.151.161:201 is a java remote desktop utility
<AKWIN> allows others to control my mouse, keyboard, etc.
<LjL> ah... 201, perhaps, 200 only showed a string saying "RFB 003.008".
<LjL> AKWIN: anyway you're not banned from #ubuntu. i suggest you wait to be banned rather than just running away... you know, we can ban you *after* you've run away if we want to, anyway, so it doesn't make much sense.
<LjL> bye, have fun
<Pici> Also, its not really an appropriate channel to ask for things like that, as the /topic says, it is just for Ubuntu support.
<nalioth> yep, try #test next time
<LjL> yeah indeed, i guess #test should do.
<LjL> AKWIN, if there's nothing you want to ask us, please part
<chuy> Pici?
<Pici> chuy, hello there.
<chuy> What's up?
<Pici> chuy: First of all, it was not ikonia that banned you the other day, it was me.
<chuy> Reason being?
<Pici> Well, for one, you did not respond appropriately when the !paste factoid was used, and furthermore was not very accomidating when asked to cease that attitude.
<Pici> In addition, you seem to be enjoying announcing to everyone what you named your hard drive, even though you have been told that it is inapropriate for the channel.
<chuy> howdy.
<chuy> I am a friend of "chuy."
<LjL> not his brother?
<chuy> I'm known as mulciber, do you know who I am?
<chuy> no.
<Pici> I'm not sure how I would know who you are.
<chuy> maybe a little bird might have told you?
<LjL> chuy: a hungarian?
<chuy> no?
<chuy> anyways
<LjL> chuy: then the little bird failed me
<chuy> I would like to point out some objections I have with the bullshit you and I both know is happening.
<chuy> so let me tell you
<chuy> 1. He is telling me you have some problems with the names of his computer. Are you illiterate?
<chuy> Do you read at all? Do you have no culture?
<LjL> chuy, well let's put facts straight...
<chuy> Say how is google running right now? or is it wikipedia
<LjL> let's test your culture
<LjL> show me that you can count up to three
<chuy> this is not chuy,
<LjL> starting from one
<LjL> well, whoever it is
<chuy> I want a word with you.
<chuy> I don't have to prove jack, LjL.
<chuy> anyways
<LjL> chuy: just do me this favor
<LjL> count from one to three in here
<chuy> I feel it is inappropriate the thingsa being done to my friend (chuy) on a so called help line.
<chuy> are you aware that he was given advice here that is clearly, to any knowledgable person, intentionally malicious?
<LjL> chuy: he never joined here before
<Pici> chuy: which channel?
<chuy> well not ops, the other line he is telling me now
<chuy> #ubuntu
<chuy> So here is what I see
<LjL> quote it please
<chuy> I have some friends with blogs
<chuy> they like to use sites like digg, reddit, etc.
<chuy> They like advert revenue
<LjL> not sure i'm following you
<chuy> he tells me his irc is set to log
<chuy> tell me, do you want to be internet famous?
<LjL> !kigs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kigs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> ërr
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<chuy> I don't like whats goign on.
<LjL> oh neither do i
<LjL> threats...
<LjL> i don't like those
<chuy> I've been on linux for a long time, and I just don't see how being malicious to users seeking help helps linux.
<LjL> why don't you rather just put forward what *exactly* was said that was malicious
<chuy> it certainly isn't helping the linux market share
<LjL> because logs are long and hard to read
<Pici> If there was a problem with advice given in the channel, this is the first time I'm hearing about it, I can't speak for LjL though.
<LjL> or, alternatively, count from one to three
<chuy> you all should be ashamed to call yourself apart of opensources
<chuy> *open source
<LjL> chuy: why don't you rather just put forward what *exactly* was said that was malicious
<chuy> I wasn't here
<chuy> I
<chuy> I am just his friend who likes linux and can see someone instructed him to use a utility in a way to destroy his computer
<chuy> I had to waste two hours of my time fixing that shit
<chuy> I want to know who I can bill for my time.
<LjL> well friend of chuy, i can't take any measures against the offender if i don't know who the offender was and what they told chuy to do
<Pici> Well, if you or he cannot tell us who the advice was from, or what the advice was, there isnt really anything we can do.
<chuy> My time is valuable, and I certainly don't need to spend it cleaning up the messes of some juvenile kids on irc.
<chuy> Well I am over drinking right now, and chuy is a little angry at the moment.
<chuy> I just think this is incredibly stupid, and I am annoyed.
<chuy> Call me mulciber, anyone in the know will know my nick.
<LjL> then perhaps come back when y'all can put your case forward in a rational manner
<chuy> not linux
<LjL> the know?
<chuy> but other programming circles
<LjL> you know what
<LjL> i'll send a message to the know
<Pici> Can you even tell us what utility it was?
<LjL> pici, pici, wake up, i banned him
<Pici> I saw.
<Pici> Did you get the query from you?
<Pici> er, him
<Pici> 20:40:00 <chuy> really mature.
<Pici> 20:40:04 <chuy> I'll be sending my friend the logs for a blog post. How are, WHY LINUX WILL FAIL as a digg headline?
<LjL> not yet
<Pici> 20:40:33 <chuy> Also your ban is pathetic
<Pici> 20:40:40 <chuy> defeatable with a bouncer or a sock proxy
<LjL> well he's not registered
<LjL> i guess i somehow have unfiltered off
 * LjL goes to fix that
<LjL> uhm, no, it's on
<no0tic> Pici, are you replying to him? :)
<Pici> no0tic: nope.
<Pici> I have no desire to talk to him.
<Pici> Mulciber was the nickname of a prominent pirate in the Internet piracy scene and satellite piracy community, and he was also the only known American member of the infamous "European camp". He is rumoured to have been killed or arrested largely in part to his disappearance during a period of high profiled satellite piracy arrests in early 2006.
 * Pici shrugs
 * LjL wants more trolls like that for when he's bored at this late time of the day
<LjL> problem is, when they come they generally come all in a row
<Pici> well, my faith in humanity is a bit decreased today.
<ardchoille> Hmm.. seems Minataku is quite angry with me. I suppose he'll be in here soon telling you all how everything was my fault and that he's an angel.
<LjL> ardchoille: yeah i saw some highlights in k-ot
 * Pici adds more stuff to his autojoin
<ardchoille> Oh well, thank goodness for logs :)
<LjL> never liked minataku
<LjL> and i think that feeling is shared by some others
<Pici> I'm not sure what evidence that chuy thinks he has, but the only thing that I see in my logs is someone asking him to fsck his drive.
<LjL> Pici: yeah same here... you know, there's a reason why he refused to give the relevant quote.
<no0tic> LjL, he didn't even count from 1 to 3
<LjL> indeed :(
<LjL> i had to kick him without the jingle
<no0tic> sorry for lurking in here, but it's so funny.. :)
<LjL> no0tic: how can we help you?
<Pici> afaik, we aren't removing lurkers that have voice... yet.
<no0tic> LjL, take a lool in access list :)
<no0tic> *look :)
<LjL> no, no, i'd rather lol
<ardchoille> haha
<LjL> vfdgdfgsfd̈́
<LjL> i hate that colon
<jdong> vfwhat?
<LjL> jdong: "...  IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel"
<jdong> LjL: is that lossy text compression? :D
<LjL> jdong: it's lossy brain compression, given i've *never* remembered that /remove needs : before the reason any time i've used it since i've been on freenode
<jdong> LjL: ah. Maybe time for a script or alias then :)
<LjL> ya
<LjL> i have aliases for paste, botabuse and some more, but no generic one
<LjL> but, i *could* just remember a colon goes in there
<jdong> pfft where's the fun in that?
<no0tic> auto_bleh rules chanserv.py too :)
<jdong> no it doesn't, chanserv.pl is in the works
<jdong> temporarily stalled as jdong works on his perl-foo
<Pici> I was thinking of a !idle-#ubuntu-ops earlier today,
<no0tic> jdong, are you working on a chanserv.py perl porting?
<jdong> no0tic: yep, at least a full UI clone, different codebase
<Pici> Oh, looks like chuy set off my hilight in uforums
<jdong> Pici: yes, he pinged you and LjL. you're both douchebags.
<Pici> jdong: thanks for the update
<no0tic> jdong, for what client?
<jdong> :D
<LjL> !idle-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we as you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jdong> no0tic: irssi
<nalioth> jdong: start with auto_bleh and go from there  :)
<Pici> LjL: well said
<LjL> jdong: cept i didn't notice the highlight even
<jdong> nalioth: yep, it's a good start :)
<ardchoille> LjL: s/we as/we ask/ ?
<LjL> !idle-#ubuntu-ops =~ s/we as/we ask/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> we as you, its a philosophical thing.
<no0tic> jdong, uhm.. isn't auto_bleh just enough? /me doesn't know anything about chanserv.py
<nalioth> no0tic: chanserv.py does a whole whole lot more
<jdong> no0tic: it's good but chanserv.py is auto_bleh on steroids
<Pici> Can't it search bans?
<ardchoille> Can chanserv.py be used in irssi?
<jdong> yes it can
<jdong> ardchoille: no
<jdong> ardchoille: it's xchat only
<Pici> that would be reason enough for me to use it.
<ardchoille> Ah
<LjL> i can search bans with konversation without any stupid scripts.
<Pici> But you also have to use it inside a *gasp* window.
<no0tic> jdong, uhm.. I'm looking forward for testing your port then :)
<LjL> that sounded mneptoktic
<no0tic> doh
 * Pici waves to Hobbsee 
 * LjL hobbsees to Wave
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Pici> ugh, hes messaging me again.
<Pici> and I responded.
<LjL> Pici, you fool.
<Pici> I'll pastebin it all when hes done ranting.
<ardchoille> Pici: Deny them the satisfaction of a response and they'll get bored and go away
<LjL> Pici: "You can come back to #ubuntu-ops when, and only when, you have a rational complain to put forward with evidence in the form of logs. We can't help you otherwise. See you there later."
<no0tic> LjL, have you an alias for that?
<LjL> no0tic: not yet
<Pici> It wouldnt surprise me.
<Pici> LjL, you'll enjoy this log.
<LjL> gimme gimme
<Pici> http://pastebin.com/f3b522a92
<Pici> Man... hes still talking, I though he'd stop.
<LjL> Pici: i'd *so* love to see a K on him
<Pici> LjL: with the latest ranting: http://pastebin.com/m734ca2d0
<LjL> y'all can remove them when i'm gone and/or i'm not in such a trollish mood
<elkbuntu> Pici, you didnt ask for his friend's blog site?
<Pici> elkbuntu: hes still in #ubuntuforums if you feel up to it.
<LjL> elkbuntu: it's probably /.
<LjL> jdong, #uf
<Pici> Oh well.
<LjL> i goes to zzz
<LjL> makes a note to check digg tomorrow :>
<Pici> Goodnight :)
<LjL> terribleflood was fun in a way that suits me
<jdong> LjL: ugh wow that guy just doesn't stop.
<Pici> Is he still going?
<Pici> or are you reading the backlog in forums?
<jdong> yeah I'm backlogging
<jdong> was having a relaxing cup of tea.
<jdong> (pricey would be proud!)
<cow_cari_tmn> ce_smasa_nganjuk
<ardchoille> What is the policy regarding cracking wep in #kubuntu?
<nalioth> ardchoille: we don't condone illegal activiies of any kind
<nalioth> since we don't know if they're doing it on a testnet, we pretty much don't talk about it
<ardchoille> nalioth: Even if the person wanting to crack wep says it's his own box?
<nalioth> ardchoille: are you standing next to him to know for sure?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, very good point.
<ardchoille> ty
<nalioth> ardchoille: _everyone_ wants to know how to "crack their own wep"
<ardchoille> nalioth: hahaha
<ardchoille> Truw
<ardchoille> *true
<nalioth> ardchoille: recommend #networking
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, will do
<nalioth> or ##linux or somewhere
<Pici> NIMBY
 * nalioth kicks Pici into someone elses backyard
<cow_cari_tmn> huuuuuuuuuu
<nalioth> ce_smasa_nganjuk: can we help you?
<Jucato> hm... he/it just PM'ed me...
<Jucato> with a plain "uhu"...
<ce_smasa_nganjuk> asl
<nalioth> ce_smasa_nganjuk: did you have business here?
<ce_smasa_nganjuk> no,why
<Pici> banfw fyi
<nalioth> ce_smasa_nganjuk: we discourage idling in here, and we definitely don't speak in asl
<ce_smasa_nganjuk> up
<ardchoille> nalioth: You made a differentiation between asl (age/sex/locatin) and asl (american sign language) ?
<ardchoille> Most people don't know what ASL is. I do beacuse it's my second language due to being hearing impaired.
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (maco)
<nalioth> ardchoille: no, i pretended not to know what age/sex/location was
<ardchoille> nalioth: Oh, my bad :)
<nalioth> i know my alphabet, though in ASL
<ardchoille> nalioth: Even that's more than what most hearies know
<ardchoille> Good on ya :)
 * Hobbsee wonders how different the australian and american sign languages are
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Not sure, but I know English sign is different than ASL
 * tonyyarusso knows the alphabet and the sign for "judgement"
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Nice :)
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu (evsa)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (pregunton)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Krodolfo)
<elkbuntu> hmm, there's a little troll party happening in #ubuntu
<sassy_girl> nick ce17_cr_co
<sassy_girl> server mesra.dal.net
<sassy_girl> sra.dal.net
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<sassy_girl> nick ce17_cr_co
<sassy_girl> ce 17 cr co
<sassy_girl> server mesra.dal.net
<ce> nick ce 17 taon
<ardchoille> ce: What can we help you with today?
<ce> server mesra.dal.net
<ardchoille> Hmm.. might be a spambot
<stdin> at least they can't spam in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, they're a spambot, i'm waiting for a staffer to give them a free k
 * elkbuntu tosses up the idea of a forward to an auto-dline channel, but isnt sure if it's legal for us to do that
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, tssom said: !what is the best distro?
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Ah, ok.
<ardchoille> !best > tssom
<ardchoille> Hmm.. banforward to an auto-dline channel for bots? Not a bad idea.
<jussi01> good morning all
<ardchoille> hi jussi01
<tonyyarusso> n/win 15
<tonyyarusso> bah
<SportChick> elkbuntu: did you get helped?
 * SportChick falls asleep
<elkbuntu> SportChick, no
<elkbuntu> or, not that i knwo of
<elkbuntu> oh god, not pfa again
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: pfa?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> whenever she's in the channel, it's hostile. she used to be a regular, but now she just trolls past every now and then
<elkbuntu> she used to be a nice person who contributed to decent conversations
<elkbuntu> now she just comes in, insults a few people, tells them what their opinions are, gets pissed off when they take big steps backwards, and storms off again
<ardchoille> Sad that she can't see this the way others do
<elkbuntu> * PFA smooches lipstick all over wobblywu's face
<elkbuntu> * PFA looks around
<elkbuntu> <PFA> is this room ok?
<elkbuntu> * wobblywu rubs anchovies all over himself
<elkbuntu> * tssom gets nakes and jacks off at the offtopic current topic
<elkbuntu> and once more i'm too soft and only removed tssom
<ardchoille> I am again reminded why I don't spend time in #*-offtopic
<elkbuntu> they *used* to be ok channels
<elkbuntu> i became op back when that was the case
<elkbuntu> mind you, hanging out in #debian-offtopic, is far worse than #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> I tried asking support questions in #debian back when I used debian but I was made to feel like an idiot.
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> i actually got told i know something about something (non-tech related) in their offtopic the other day
<ardchoille> o.O
<elkbuntu> they had a troll with the nick 'brawearingguy' or something like that, so i quipped that nobody actually likes wearing bras
<ardchoille> hahaha
<elkbuntu> so it delved into a discussion of body modification fashions, like corsets, arsnic, chinese feet folding
<elkbuntu> this guy was trying to dismiss any notion that it's women basically killing themselves to be attractive to guys, but gave up when i out-argued him on it.
<ardchoille> haha
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Well, I believe the value of a human is what's on the inside, not the outside. The outside is simply a wrapper for the true gift.
<ardchoille> But I seem to be in the minority in this belief
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, agreed
<elkbuntu> i can PM you a pastebin of the conversation if you're interested
<ardchoille> Please do
<acidfire2008> it wont let me join the ubuntu channel
<elkbuntu> let me check
<elkbuntu> acidfire2008, did you read the topic of the channel you were sent to?
<acidfire2008> i dont have no bug lmao
<elkbuntu> acidfire2008, you do or you would not have been sent there
<acidfire2008> how the hell can a router get a bug
<acidfire2008> the router works fine
<elkbuntu> funny that
<elkbuntu> acidfire2008, that was the bug
<acidfire2008> wtf?
<acidfire2008> chill ppl lol
<elkbuntu> acidfire2008, your router panics when certain strings come across port 6667
<elkbuntu> if you change your freenode port to 8001, it should help trick the router into not panicking
<elkbuntu> if you change your freenode port to 8001, it should help trick the router into not panicking
<acidfire2008> ok should being on port 8001 work
<elkbuntu> yes
<acidfire2008> thats gay then
<acidfire2008> never heard of this before
<elkbuntu> acidfire2008, actually no, it's not homosexual.
<elkbuntu> nor is it happy
<elkbuntu> have you changed port now?
<acidfire2008> yes
<elkbuntu> congratulations
<elkbuntu> your redirect has been lifted
<acidfire2008> hmm ok
<acidfire2008> ty
<elkbuntu> remember to stay on that port or you'll end up in the same place the next time a kiddie with too much spare time comes by thinking their cool
<elkbuntu> if that's all, you no longer need to be in this channel
<dbmoodb1> hello is it possible to unblock my account at some point ?
<dbmoodb1> otherwise i will just have to use another nick for ubuntu (no real problem)
<PriceChild> dbmoodb1, I would strongly advise against threats and ban evasion
<dbmoodb1> ah ?
<dbmoodb1> ban evasion
<PriceChild> What channel are you banned from?
<dbmoodb1> this one and ubuntu - for swearing at people - well one op i think - i don't keep logs. basically i was about to type another message to explain it - as in follow to make it make sense and not be blatently rude andstupid
<PriceChild> That's not really helping yourself :/
<dbmoodb1> well no
<dbmoodb1> but why would i lie - you are going to look up the logs anyway
<PriceChild> I don't see any ban anywhere.
<dbmoodb1> ah it is for dbmoodb
<PriceChild> aha got it
<dbmoodb1> ?
<dbmoodb1> ? ah
<dbmoodb1> oh ok - i guess next time i will not swear at ops
<dbmoodb1> did you ban me there or unban  me - cannot tell
<ardchoille> It's best to not swear at all :)
<PriceChild> dbmoodb1, ignore it
<PriceChild> dbmoodb1, what's #ubuntu for then?
<dbmoodb1> ?
<PriceChild> simple question
<dbmoodb1> - well i assume the op banned me in both
<dbmoodb1> wait
<dbmoodb1> ah ... no i think i got kicked from the other one first
<PriceChild> answer the question please
<dbmoodb1> yeah - ah something similiar i think - but involved ranting about compiz-fusion and debian
<dbmoodb1> - not ranting about compiz-fusion
<dbmoodb1> - wanting a simple - general query answered - given compiz-fusion channel says ask there for them (re ubuntu)
<PriceChild> please answer my question
<dbmoodb1> i did
<dbmoodb1> didn't i ?
<PriceChild> dbmoodb1, what's #ubuntu for then?
<dbmoodb1> the ban ? or the channel
<PriceChild> stop being difficult
<PriceChild> "#ubuntu" is a channel
<dbmoodb1> can you be more specific
<PriceChild> if i had meant the ban, i would have said "what was the ban in #ubuntu for then?"
<dbmoodb1> well no
<dbmoodb1> sorry i didn't know what you were asking for
<dbmoodb1> ubuntu is for queries about ubuntu- help - etc.
<dbmoodb1> s
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: !rootkit is <reply> A program designed to take fundamental control of a computer system, without the authorization of the system's owners and legitimate managers. Rkhunter and chkrootkit are decent rootkit scanners.
<PriceChild> Hello dbmoodb, can I help you?
<dbmoodb> ah ?
<dbmoodb> yeah you asked what #ubuntu is for - it is for helping and assiting / asking q reubuntu
<PriceChild> right
<PriceChild> so why didn't you say that the first time?
<dbmoodb> ah hi ?
<dbmoodb> price still here ? lol
<PriceChild> mhmm
<dbmoodb> - sort of idled out
<dbmoodb> when i was having fun destorying vista - got it running in virtualbox :)
<dbmoodb> i can save it - destory it and then reload it
<dbmoodb> etc
<ikonia> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Dont you ever sleep
<dbmoodb> - i think he has clones
<dbmoodb> ikonia - im evil
<PriceChild> i had 9 hours today :O
<dbmoodb> define today
<PriceChild> started about 11 hours ago, finished about 2 hours ago
<dbmoodb> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> 4hrs here "Grand" baby woke me up..
<dbmoodb> so price am i any closer to being unbanned in #ubuntu - or that not going to happen
<dbmoodb> ah brb -maybe disconnected
<PriceChild> you haven't been very helpful to youself avoiding questions etc.
<PriceChild> and i haven't got much time now
<dbmoodb> oh
<dbmoodb> well it would be nice to get unblocked
<PriceChild> it would be nice if i had some ice cream
<dbmoodb> sure
<ikonia> me too
<PriceChild> but that requires me to work to get money to go out and buy it
<dbmoodb> ? you don't keep it on tap ?
<dbmoodb> ...
<dbmoodb> mmm
<dbmoodb> join #linux
<Pici> PriceChild: I didnt email you my chuy logs yesterday. I'm not sure if you saw, but lets just say that the ban isnt going to be lifted any time soon.
<Pici> Let me know if you want some logs.
<dbmoodb> ?
<Pici> It was certantly a most interesting situation.
<dbmoodb> ban or me or chuy ?
<Pici> dbmoodb: Huh?
<Pici> dbmoodb: I just got here, I dont know what you're doing here, but I assure you I wasnt talking about or to you.
<ikonia> Pici: chuy has been a problem before
<Pici> ikonia: Oh, I know.
<ikonia> fine
<dbmoodb> oh sure
<Pici> ikonia: you'll probably be interested in the logs.. I'll put them together for posterity anyway.
<dbmoodb> - i'm talking about my ban
<ikonia> Pici: cool
<ikonia> Pici: sounds interesting
<dbmoodb> mmm
<Daviey> Pici: the turk?
<Pici> Daviey: Not sure.
 * Pici cats and greps
<Daviey> fgrep ftw
<dbmoodb> well can i get reasoned with and get banned or stated not to be unbanned ?
<Daviey> dbmoodb: I don't know anything about the situation - but PriceChild didn't seem keen on lifting it now - i'd come back after a suitable amount of time
<dbmoodb> sure- he said he was busy
<dbmoodb> just questioning me on what ubuntu (the channel) if for before
<dbmoodb> - wants to know i know what it is for etc.
<dbmoodb> and that i will not kill it
<Pici> Kill it?
<dbmoodb> - ............
<dbmoodb> not literally
<PriceChild> right dbmoodb let me explain a few things while i have 10 minutes
<PriceChild> This is the ubuntu operators/operations/whatever channel. So a few things go on here, most irrelevant to you.
<dbmoodb> ok
<dbmoodb> sure
<dbmoodb> i know that
<dbmoodb> even more things go on in ubuntu+1
<dbmoodb> etc
<PriceChild> Its like #ubuntu and almost every other channel in that if someone else is talking here... you don't know who they are, if they don't make sense they probably aren't talking about you, or to you especially if they don't talk about you or to you.
<PriceChild> You can safely ignore anyone that hasn't addressed you.
<dbmoodb> oh you mean just above
<dbmoodb> oh sure - just hoping :)
<PriceChild> indeed
<dbmoodb> rofl
<dbmoodb> well you were awol wanted to see if i could talk to them about unbanning
<dbmoodb> seeing they were on the topic
<dbmoodb> - but yeah i missed what they were on about for a sec - misread while doing something else
<PriceChild> we all have a backlog, and people will talk and try and help you out if they have the time, ability, patience etc.
<dbmoodb> :) damn right - for which most have little for me
<dbmoodb> - in this room
<PriceChild> everyone at their irc session will have seen the backlog, so if nobody is talking to you it is because they aren't there, or can't/won't/don't want to talk to you
<PriceChild> so anyway
<dbmoodb> like i said
<dbmoodb> ltime = low here for me
<PriceChild> that's really not the point
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, so what's #ubuntu for?
<dbmoodb> - tries to copy paste can't find it, drat - it is for ubuntu queries and helping users  in it
<PriceChild> i'm not interested in pastes, i want you to speak your own thoughts
<dbmoodb> i just did
<dbmoodb> couldn't paste lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> so ubuntu is for support
<PriceChild> 2008-01-07T22:25:53 <dbmoodb> jack you are clueless go and die
<PriceChild> 2008-01-07T22:25:14 <dbmoodb> omfg go and die jack
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> yeah
<dbmoodb> tis me
<PriceChild> And then of course the absolute bucketload of offtopic chatter around those, trolling, random chatter, request to be kicked
<dbmoodb> sure
<ikonia> quite rude/insulting to tell someone to die
<ikonia> and bad language with "omfg"
<PriceChild> ikonia,
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, so what warranted that?
<dbmoodb> mostly lack of sleep, and intent to be rude
<dbmoodb> aka none
<PriceChild> intent?
<dbmoodb> -tired -> bored -> intent
<PriceChild> why did you want to disrupt the channel?
<PriceChild> "fun"?
<dbmoodb> no
<dbmoodb> i was looking for an answer
<PriceChild> i get bored but i don't go into ##windows and call them all stupid
<dbmoodb> which i never got from #ubuntu
<dbmoodb> rofl
<dbmoodb> price - how many do you think run windows as their dedicated os in there ?
<dbmoodb> - offtopic but yeah
<dbmoodb> - i said lack of sleep - came in to find the name of a compiz-fusion plugin
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, so say I let you back into #ubuntu, what are we going to have to deal with next time you get bored?
<dbmoodb> then didn't get an answer and knew that compiz-fusion was for something else
<dbmoodb> i said tired price
<PriceChild> An even better question... "why" should we have to deal with it?
<dbmoodb> tired --> bored -->
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<dbmoodb> ah sure - next time i'm not really going to ask to be unbanned
<PriceChild> Everyone gets tired and bored, that is no excuse. People aren't all disruptive and malicious inside, and most that are have self control.
<dbmoodb> - if it is for good reason this this one was
<dbmoodb> like*
<dbmoodb> - look price i accept this
<dbmoodb> you can go look at my whole chat history if you really want - i often say debian rocks every now and again
<dbmoodb> but i do help out
<dbmoodb> or try io
<dbmoodb> to*
<PriceChild> so back to my previous question, why should we (operators and users) have to deal with this disruptive behaviour next time it happens?
<PriceChild> Why should I lift the ban and allow it to potentially happen again?
<dbmoodb> ?
<PriceChild> Why is this acceptable on irc and in #ubuntu? I seriously doubt you'd behave like that in.... a shop or bank?
<dbmoodb> that is up to you not me
<dbmoodb> sure price
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, but I am asking for a reason, a little show of remorse even.
<PriceChild> I don't think you've denied that it will happen again.
<PriceChild> I have 1 minute.
<dbmoodb> there is a price there is a complex associate with it
<dbmoodb> ah - what dnied ?
<PriceChild> I have to leave and will be back in 2 hours and 15 minutes if you would like to continue the discussion. I suggest you read the backlog fully, and try to understand why I do not want to let you back in. I suggest you exercise some self control, understand that the behaviour is not acceptable anywhere.
<PriceChild> Maybe once you achieve that I'll think differently.
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Read those too.
<dbmood1> sorry had a technical difficulty
<dbmood1> - the other box seems to have frozen
<dbmood1> ah yeah well you are right i have not denied that it will not happen again
<dbmood1> i said that i would not asked to be unbanned if banned for serious reason - regarded to by you or another op perhaps
<dbmood1> don't know if you are still here meh
<Pici> 07:56:01 <PriceChild> I have to leave and will be back in 2 hours and 15 minutes if you
<Pici>                       would like to continue the discussion. I suggest you read the
<Pici>                       backlog fully, and try to understand why I do not want to let you
<Pici>                       back in. I suggest you exercise some self control, understand that
<dbmood1> i don't have it
<Pici>                       the behaviour is not acceptable anywhere.
<Pici> 07:56:19 <PriceChild> Maybe once you achieve that I'll think differently.
<dbmood1> i got that
<Pici> 07:56:22 <PriceChild> !guidelines
<Pici> 07:56:22 <ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that.
<dbmood1> good
<Pici>                  Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> 07:56:24 <PriceChild> Read those too.
<Pici> arg
<Pici> I fail at pasting.
<dbmood1> - lol
<Pici> That was the last thing he said.
<dbmood1> oh good - ubuntu froze on me
<dbmood1> well not ubuntu - i don't blame it - i blame virtualbox (using the binary from their side not the oss version so.(
<dbmood1> ...
<Pici> dbmood1: #ubuntu-ops isnt for support questions OR random chatter. I suggest that you either wait quietly until PriceChild returns, or come back later.
<dbmood1> ok so he will be back in two hours mmm - what time zone is he on - because if another op is'nt going to touch this matter then it would be good to know when i can contact him
<Pici> 2 hours is 2 hours no matter what timezone you are in.
<dbmood1> ....his timezone i will ont be here in 2 hours
<dbmood1> i will be asleep
<dbmood1> it will be 2 am local time here
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, unfortunately, you dont have a good reputation across numerous channels on freenode
<dbmood1> eh ?
<dbmood1> define numerous then define the channels
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, i've seen your behaviour in other channels, including the last time you trolled here, plus your rudeness in #slug
<dbmood1> ?
<dbmood1> rude in slug
<dbmood1> to who chesty ?
<elkbuntu> to a newbie, but if you're confessing another incident, then it only adds to my stance
<dbmood1> to a newbie ?
<dbmoodb> don't know what you are talking about - re newbi
<elkbuntu> it was late november, early decmber last year
<dbmoodb> last year
<dbmoodb> oh - 2007 you mean - thought 2006 for a sec lol
<dbmoodb> i do not recall being rude to a newbi there
<dbmoodb> i did have a lively discussion with some users early in the morning - but it went both ways and was taken in good steed - don't remember insulting a newbie
<dbmoodb> - i would like to see the log if you have it
<elkbuntu> actually, it was mid-dec and i didnt witness it directly but was told abotu it in passing conversaiton by one of the slug ops
<dbmoodb> i would like to know about it
<elkbuntu> the nov/dec thing i saw was you vandalising the slug topic
<dbmoodb> oh i did change it back
<elkbuntu> no, you did not
<dbmoodb> or attempt to - was done for me
<dbmoodb> and left it alone afterwards
<dbmoodb> - and it was hardly vandalising
<dbmoodb> oh btw our slug topic is wrong - at.. is not located in darling harbour
<elkbuntu> either way, if your excuse is 'i was tired and bored' then sorry, we cant trust that you wont ever get tired or bored again.
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> i accept responsibility
<dbmoodb> i have never not
<elkbuntu> you accept responsiblity after the fact, not at the appropriate time which is 'in time to stop yourself'
<dbmoodb> sure
<dbmoodb> how could i take responsibility if i had not performed the act, i can't do both things
<elkbuntu> if you take responsibility when it's just a thought, you would only be doing one thing
<elkbuntu> additionally, you proved on december 19th that you have no respect for the operators, since you joined this channel to abuse our bot and be rude to me
<dbmoodb> no
<elkbuntu> in fact, the bot abuse was debianista trolling at that
<dbmoodb> ?
<elkbuntu> 2007-12-19T15:54:51 <ubotu> In ubotu, dbmoodb said: dpkg is better than you
<dbmoodb> oh i wsa playing with the bot
<dbmoodb> - yeah that was funny for a bit - didn't know it was going to the ubuntu-ops as a suggestion or anything
<elkbuntu> then why on earth were you in this channel?
<dbmoodb> sorry ? which channel
<dbmoodb> - it did say something about this has been forwarded to debian-ops
<dbmoodb> so i came to see
<dbmoodb> was my rudeness re abusing the bot or just debian trolling ?
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.com/d24fe5450
<dbmoodb> as i said i don't keep logs
<elkbuntu> we do.
<elkbuntu> this is the official logs from the ban tracker
<dbmoodb> wow
<dbmoodb> i know
<dbmoodb> lol - well that is hardly rudeness compared to what i did yesterday don't know why you bring that up
<dbmoodb> - yeah i was rude but i didn't insult you
<dbmoodb> and i was eating
<elkbuntu> see, you did know it would go to -ops, since you were there purely to see it. that is intentional misuse of the bot. you then call the !elkbuntu factoid when i ask you a question, then without answering it (which is rude) went idle, only to give me cheek when i asked for your answer
<dbmoodb> sorry ? oh this is personal fine
<elkbuntu> no, i have had no influence on the recent bans at all
<dbmoodb> i see - i'm sorry if i upset you by seeing what the bot would do
<dbmoodb> - i know that
<dbmoodb> elk you didn't ban me
<dbmoodb> rofl
<dbmoodb> i mean this some stint you seem to have taken to heart vs what i did recently
<ikonia> dbmoodb: why don't you just behave and respect the rules like everyone else ?
<dbmoodb> i'm sorry for both - if i have teased a newbi and it was not in humour then i do very well regret that
<elkbuntu> no, i have not taken anything to heart. i am putting forth additional information as reasons why your ban have not been lifted at this time.
<dbmoodb> well i will. first thing i do with a bot is play with it. -i'm sorry for treating #ubuntu like a throwaway and #slug like a place to ping
<dbmoodb> well that log is'nt that great to prove why i should be banned
<ikonia> dbmoodb: your proving it now with every word you say
<ikonia> which is being logged
<dbmoodb> i know
<ikonia> good good.
<dbmoodb> i just mean - as i did yesterday is worse than that
<ikonia> just because you've done worse doesn't mean you can do "not quite as bad" and it's no problem
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, it demonstrates long term behaviour
<dbmoodb> i do not mean to say this is not relevant, or funny
<ikonia> just don't do anything bad, respect the rules
<elkbuntu> you cannot claim a once off
<dbmoodb> i have not
<dbmoodb> - i'm just saying that incident is not as significant
<ikonia> I wonder if I'm feeding the attention being craved here. Apologies
<dbmoodb> 1 + 1 =2, this is 0.5
<dbmoodb> so i have 1.5
<elkbuntu> it doesnt work like that
<dbmoodb> well i know that you know that
<elkbuntu> yes ikonia, i do believe so
<ikonia> agreed
<dbmoodb> rofl
<dbmoodb> wow you only started to play with linux in 2005
<dbmoodb> - just looked up google thing - out of interest
<dbmoodb> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/ - wow nice
<dbmoodb> ok so i would like to understand this i will or will not be unbanned pending how i react - or has it already been decided
<dbmoodb> - i mean that in the nicest possible way
<ikonia> and there you go again.....just drop it. Be respectful to other people and respect this rules. This channel is not a chat channel, so wait for the person who banned you to discuss your ban, should you want to be allowed back into #ubuntu
<dbmoodb> i don't know who banned me
<ikonia> PriceChild: did, the guy you've been talking to, the guy who said he would consider unbanning you when he got back
<dbmoodb> and yes that was offtopic if you want to call it that
<dbmoodb> oh he did
<dbmoodb> i was not aware of that
<ikonia> yes, you've spent 20 minutes interacting with him
<dbmoodb> he never said that too me
<dbmoodb> ah that was nice of him
<ikonia> perhaps ask him when he returns if it was him to be certain, but other than that I suggest you consider your actions and future actions
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> ... i meant that was nice of him
<elkbuntu> the whole 'intent to be rude' attitude
<dbmoodb> the intent is not to be rude attitude
<elkbuntu> <PriceChild> dbmoodb, so what warranted that?
<elkbuntu> <dbmoodb> mostly lack of sleep, and intent to be rude
<elkbuntu> <dbmoodb> aka none
<elkbuntu> <PriceChild> intent?
<elkbuntu> <dbmoodb> -tired -> bored -> intent
<elkbuntu> <PriceChild> why did you want to disrupt the channel?
<elkbuntu> <PriceChild> "fun"?
<elkbuntu> <dbmoodb> no
<elkbuntu> <dbmoodb> i was looking for an answer
<dbmoodb> ah yes during that incident it might have been
<elkbuntu> in other words you were acting like a spoiled child, and threw a tanty to get your way.
<dbmoodb> - yes
<dbmoodb> not spoiled - overly assured
<elkbuntu> you might get away with that in #debian, but not in #ubuntu channels
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dbmoodb> #debian -want to go check my entire chat logs of debian
<ikonia> dbmoodb: not interested debian
<ikonia> bottom line is the operators found your behaviour unacceptable
<dbmoodb> yes but i had to respond to the comment
<dbmoodb> yes i know- i do too
<ikonia> no you didn't
<dbmoodb> not at the time
<Pici> How about: you might get away with that in #someotherchannel, but not in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> !codeofconduct
<ikonia> dbmoodb: great, so instead of making your self look like an attention seeker in this channel, why not go away and think about it and come back with a new attitude approach
<dbmoodb> much better
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<elkbuntu> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dbmoodb> - ikonia have been doing that
<elkbuntu> read those and answer questions when pricechild returns, and you may have a chance
<dbmoodb> you do realise that i am here of my own free will
<dbmoodb> and that i have accepted all responsibility, didn't quit after finding out that price is the apparently the only one to block me
<Pici> ce: Is there a particular reason you keep trying to join #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> Pici, it's a spambot
<Pici> elkbuntu: Then why havent we banned it outright?
<dbmoodb> wait what - ce is a spam bot
<dbmoodb> wow those things exist ....
<elkbuntu> Pici, because i'm waiting for a k-line. -ops is the only place it can get into atm
<Pici> elkbuntu: understood :)
<elkbuntu> * sassy_girl (n=sy001@125.164.236.93) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<elkbuntu> <sassy_girl> nick ce17_cr_co
<elkbuntu> <sassy_girl> server mesra.dal.net
<elkbuntu> * sassy_girl has quit (Client Quit)
<elkbuntu> is it from earlier
<LjL> elkbuntu: oh, you mean a k-line also known as kline from freenode staff, like a network-wide ban you know? the stuff ircops deal with.
<LjL> highlight? what highlight?
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> #freenode is dead atm dbmoodb
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> oh
<ikonia> hows that for service
<Dave2> bah
<elkbuntu> Dave2, it's not an on-join
<Dave2> ah.
<elkbuntu> sec i'll pastebin evidence
<elkbuntu> Dave2, http://pastebin.com/m17f47226
 * Dave2 attempts to fight with seemingly randomly dropping connection
<dbmoodb> wait so why do you think it is a spam bot - it is hardly spamming here - just out of intreest
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, because it was earlier
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, see the pastebin
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, until pricechild returns, you have no need to be in here
<dbmoodb> i have no reason not to be here either
<Pici> !idle | dbmoodb
<ubotu> dbmoodb: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<dbmoodb> - i have been quiet up until this caught my attention - i find it interesting so i asked
<dbmoodb> well i am waiting for price - if you have to have a reason
<LjL> dbmoodb: well then perhaps try reading what was said before asking obvious questions
<dbmoodb> oh is he off irc - if so i can just msg him at random intervals
<ikonia> LjL: I forgot where you looking for me a day or so ago
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, that would be rude
<LjL> dbmoodb, it would indeed. if you type /whois PriceChild, you'll see he's marked away. when he's no more marked as away, it probably means he'd no more away.
<ikonia> LjL: I wrote an irssi plugin and a high light came up from me from you about 5 times in here, but I kept missing you to ask you if you where looking for me or my attempt at plugin writing had gone wrong
<dbmoodb> well - i can't see the earlier pastepin
<Jucato> dbmoodb: a better way would be to check /whois PriceChild once in a while
<Jucato> (bah! LjL beat me)
<LjL> ikonia, i don't remember pinging you
<Dave2> or /notify
<ikonia> LjL: no problem, could have been my mistke, I was just checking
<Pici> ikonia: I mentioned your name a few times when talking about the chuy incident.
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh it could have been that, maybe some plugin re-work is in order
<ikonia> Pici: although it appeared to come from ljl. probably my bad code, first plugin and all that
<LjL> yes, that is true. your plugin tries to catch misspelled nicknames? :)
<ikonia> it's not my best work ;)
<elkbuntu> Dave2, have you sufficient evidence to send ce/Co_cr_tmn_  on their way?
<Pici> LjL: yah, I should have asked him in here, but once again I underestimated how much of a scene it would cause.
<Pici> I've been good at doing that lately.
<LjL> Pici: i understand that, don't take it as scolding, it's always better if a third party calls ot
<IndyGunFreak> what.
<LjL> IndyGunFreak, the issue is simple. the factoid i give below is not entirely relevant, but there is a parallel
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: now, a paster is not a troll. i might agree with you that they *could* rationally realize that pasting is bad
<IndyGunFreak> if you say so.
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: but the problem is that, if everyone *comments* on the paster/troll and what they did, *more* noise is created than what the paster/troll alone would have
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: that's why we mostly just give short warnings, or a kick, and rarely reply when people call !ops or otherwise warn us of something - we just act, as silently as possible
<LjL> because doing things without much ado is the only way not to make the channel noise worse ourselves
<LjL> ikonia: i used « french quotation marks »... but they're used in the topic and factoids too
<ikonia> LjL: your last post (I've only got the last lines) cmae out like this
<ikonia>              ntfs-config | grep bin » will most likely give you the name of the
<ikonia>              executable(s) provided by the package
<ikonia> LjL: it changed the spacing of your text
<LjL> what i said was
<LjL> i don't know about that package specifically, but " dpkg -L ntfs-config | grep bin " will most likely give you the name of the executable(s) provided by the package
<LjL> (i changed the quotation marks this time)
<ikonia> yes, I got the text of it, but the spacing went crazy
<ikonia> may just be my client
<ikonia> very odd
<ikonia> I don't know if it came out odd for anyone else
<LjL> ikonia: i donno really, i have a clone connected (although it's on the same client as myself), and it saw my message correctly
<ikonia> irssi ?
<LjL> konversation
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> not a big deal
<ikonia> just curious to what happened as I've never seen that
<LjL> ikonia: i don't know about that package specifically, but « dpkg -L ntfs-config | grep bin » will most likely give you the name of the executable(s) provided by the package
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: I just wanted to ask you to stop with the remarks regarding pasting, such as: "freakin moron" and "it amazes me someone could me that dense"
<LjL> this time?
<ikonia> LjL: perfect
 * LjL head desks
<LjL> not for you ikonia :P
<ikonia> first time it seemed to add a line in between eeach of your lines
<ikonia> ha ha , no problem
<LjL> ikonia: weird really, it's a verbatim copy and paste except for the nickname
<ikonia> very odd
<ikonia> LjL: try it with my nick ?
<LjL> ikonia: i just did
<ikonia> so you did
<ikonia> how odd
<LjL> don't want to mistakenly ping st-din *again* :)
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> odd little glitch
<elkbuntu> Pici, not to mention that such rudeness is not acceptable by the Code of Conduct anyway
<Pici> elkbuntu: But of course.
<dbmoodb> is it appropriate to make suggestions re fixes for the future or the present here ?
<Pici> dbmoodb: suggestions/fixes regarding what?
 * ikonia puts away the food
<dbmoodb> well  i might take a bit longer to respond - virtualbox is doing stuff
<Pici> dbmoodb: suggestions/fixes regarding what?
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, this is *not* a support, development or chit-chat channel.
 * Pici taps his foot, wonders when PriceChild is coming back
<dbmoodb> ok i would like to suggest a possible fix for the  issue of ubuntu (the way linux handles hard disk mangement and the way the drive does..)
<elkbuntu> dbmoodb, wrong place for that
 * ikonia prays for pricechilds return quick
<elkbuntu> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
 * MenZa pokes Pici, awaits reaction
<MenZa> :p
<dbmoodb> no channel ?
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-motu
<LjL> dbmoodb: irc is probably not the best place for long-term suggestions
<elkbuntu> but they'll only tell you to LP it
<dbmoodb> lp ?
<Pici> LaunchPad
<elkbuntu> L aunch P ad
<mneptok> lunch pail
<PriceChild> bah, 10 minutes late 8-)
<PriceChild> dbmood1, correct me if I'm wrong... but earlier I think I made it "reasonably" clear that other discussion in this channel really wasn't something you should involve yourself in?
<dbmood1> one sec
<dbmood1> ah
<dbmood1> yes, i talked to elk and pi.. for a bit then asked about the spam bot out of interest then asked a q just before you showed up before - hardly discussion
<PriceChild> excuse me?!
<dbmood1> i have not been discussing many things in your leave
<leagris> Hello,
<PriceChild> Why is this channel so popular lately? (This is not directed at your dbmood)
<dbmood1> nor pasting
<PriceChild> leagris, hey, how can I help?
<dbmood1> ? ....price what are you on about now
<jdong> PriceChild: because you have a magnetic personality ;-)
<leagris> I'v been banned: LjL met un ban sur *!*@2001:41d0:1:562f:0:0:0:1
<LjL> leagris: that was old and not funny... and even if it were funny, #ubuntu is way too busy to deal with jokes, really. have you noticed there's almost 1200 people in there?
<PriceChild> dbmood1, "what are you on about now" - what's that in regard to?
<dbmood1> - my "discussion" in this channel
<leagris> LjL, that was sharp though
<LjL> leagris: not really, there are automatic tools (which you probably used) to "invert" text with unicode tricks, and we've seen them all already.
<LjL> anyway, it doesn't matter how sharp it might have been
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dbmood1> i had a long discussion with elk and pi.. then that stopped then i asked about the spam bot a bit later then i asked where do i put possible suggestion to fix things
<LjL> !etiquette > leagris    (leagris, see the private message from Ubotu) Please read these carefully
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, it was not your place to discuss the spambot. it was not your place to start googling me and asking me questions based on what you found
<elkbuntu> that is what pricechild is referring to
<dbmood1> oh sure
<PriceChild> dbmood1, Before I left, I left some specific suggestions for you before we continued the discussion. Did you do those?
<dbmood1> read the web page i believe
<PriceChild> Good, and the rest?
<elkbuntu> you believe? did you read it or did you not read it?
<dbmood1> which web page - i have switched to another computer -i believe it was the code of conduct site you wanted me to read maily
<elkbuntu> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dbmood1> yes that too
<elkbuntu> so, what is the first guideline?
<dbmood1> of
<elkbuntu> the guidelines
<dbmood1> the irc ones
<dbmood1> ok
<leagris> Thanks and sorry
<dbmood1> didn't think they were numbered
<dbmood1> ah - one must follow the code of conduct
<elkbuntu> they're not. it should be simple to figure the first one is the one directly below the title 'channel guidelines'
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> and do you understand the code of conduct?
<Mez> ops have an extra special set of guidelines too :D
<dbmood1> -saw that too mez
<dbmood1> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<elkbuntu> Mez, we did not instruct him to read those though
<Mez> elkbuntu, only caught the tail end of the convo
<dbmood1> rofl, yeah i know - wanted to see them too. ah yeah i know english. so yes i should understand the code of conduct
<elkbuntu> understanding the words does not mean you understand the philosophy
<dbmood1> doesn't it ?
<dbmood1> -not going into the mostmodern debate
<dbmood1> sure i do understand the rules
<elkbuntu> and you understand that being tired and bored are not an excuse to break them
<dbmood1> yes
<dbmood1> wait pricechild - are you here - i thought you were the one who was able to unban me - not that i mean elk questioning
<dbmood1> mean* --- mind
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, he's here reading what you say, just in the middle of something else atm
<dbmood1> k
<PriceChild> yes i'm here, just watching you natter
<PriceChild> and eating pasta 8-)
<PriceChild> I would like to comment on the following paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3399/ Everyone here is here of their own free will also. "So?" I don't believe you have accepted all responsibility. You've shown no remorse, and no promise to prevent it happenning again. I am *NOT* the only one who can unban you. Anyone with access in #ubuntu can unban you, I just seem to be one of the only ones willing to give you the time
<PriceChild>  of day.
<dbmood1> oh
<dbmood1> well i was told otherwise
<elkbuntu> can != willing to
<dbmood1> -i was told otherwise
<elkbuntu> no, you were told you had to wait for pricechild
<dbmood1> ?
<dbmood1> no i was told he was the only one
<elkbuntu> we do not take over other ops proceedings
<dbmood1> where is the official pastebin of that - so i can read up and paste or point you to the fact i was told you were the only one
<dbmood1> in case you have missed it
 * elkbuntu points to the logbot
<dbmood1> and the explanation is the following. I was still in the channel had not left - talked to elk accepted responsibility
<dbmood1> -how do i use it elk ?
<dbmood1> !logbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> it's called ubutulog. /whois it
<dbmood1> ah
<dbmood1> nope not there
<Mez> ubuntulog *
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<dbmood1> oh
<dbmood1> mmm should think about adding a search facility to that site
<Mez> !logbot is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<dbmood1> rofl
<Pici> I'm not sure whats so funny.
<dbmood1> basically i meant i am here answering elk's qs and not leaving and rejioning when you show up later
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, the only incidence of 'only one' is: 13:47	dbmoodb	and that i have accepted all responsibility, didn't quit after finding out that price is the apparently the only one to block me
<dbmood1> pici - you don't find mez's action funny ?
<dbmood1> no
<dbmood1> rubbish elk
<dbmood1> i saw it and was told
 * Mez wonders how it can be found funny ...
<elkbuntu> then find it
<dbmood1> it would be only one
<jpatrick> dbmood1: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+what+you+want
<dbmood1> i am aware of that jp
<Pici> Even grepping for 'only' in the past 12 hours of this channel reveals nothing.
<dbmood1> can't find it tho
<dbmood1> oh ffs
<ikonia> Pici: grep for me, I told him to wait for pricechild
<dbmood1> i was told he was the only one
<dbmood1> ok
<dbmood1> fact of life some in here told me that
<dbmood1> fact of life - don't believe me go read the logs
<ikonia> I didn't
<dbmood1> well some one told me
<ikonia> nope. I told you to wait for pricechild
<elkbuntu> no, the fact of life is that everything said in the channel today is in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/09/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<dbmood1> and as already stated i don't keep logs and ubuntu is not happy with opensuse in a virtualbox (freezes it up)
<Pici> dbmood1: Regardless of who told you, it is our policy for the person who placed the ban to be the one to remove it.  In addition, PriceChild had already engaged you and said that he would return later to discuss it.
<dbmood1> thank for the think
<elkbuntu> the only incidence of 'only one' is the line i pasted above
<Pici> Anyway, I'm not sure why you're focussing on who said what and whos doing what.
<dbmood1> yes well i don't know why we are arguing over this one
<dbmood1> - likewise pici
<elkbuntu> because you wouldnt deviate from the topic, dbmood1
<ikonia> time stamp 13:38 ikonia
<Pici> I give up.
<dbmood1> and there you go again.....just drop it. Be respectful to other people and respect this rules. This channel is not a chat channel, so wait for the person who banned you to discuss your ban, should you want to be allowed back into #ubuntu
<dbmood1> happy - not so clear cut but was not corrected later
<elkbuntu> that does not say they're the only one
<dbmood1> well ikonia did not correct me when i asked
<dbmood1> - not clear communication but that is how i took it
<dbmood1> nevermind
<ikonia> the logs there for all to see, so I'm shutting up
<dbmood1> lol
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, Pici it was actually ompaul's ban, but he's not around so i decided to look after it
<Pici> It doesnt really matter anyway.
<dbmood1> ok...
<PriceChild> (that was not addressed to you(#
<dbmood1> - i know that - i want to know what is happening next
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, just a thought for you. how many hours is it since 9pm. THAT is how many hours of time you've taken up in here today
<elkbuntu> you cannot take no for an answer
<elkbuntu> you give cheek
<elkbuntu> you are rude
<dbmood1> i did ask at the start and at numerous intervals is my fate predecided to which there was no answer
<Daviey> and it's only getting worse
<elkbuntu> and in all that, you have not convinced us that you are actually sorry (token apologies do not count)
<dbmood1> token
<dbmood1> that is nice to know well you see i have two options, one give up on the channel ubuntu, two see if i can get back in
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, and back to square one you go
<elkbuntu> you just threatened to ban evade
<dbmood1> no
<Daviey> yus
<dbmood1> no
<Pici> Then what?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, where does that rank in freenode policy again?
<dbmood1> i said SEE IF I CAN GET BACK IN AS IN AS DBMOODB
<Daviey> elkbuntu: pretty serious IIRC :)
<dbmood1> not as in evading
<dbmood1> you misunderstood
<PriceChild> dbmood1, your fate is not predecided. I thought that I made it pretty clear earlier I was looking for "remorse", a "promise you would try not to let it happen again"
<PriceChild> dbmood1, that has been the *sole* reason we have allowed you to occupy our time.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, exactly, and remorse is not something that needs extracting
<elkbuntu> PriceChild,  6 hours of our time
<dbmood1> i cannot show you remorse over irc
<PriceChild> I've made that comment twice now iirc.
<dbmood1> i cannot show emotion over irc
<PriceChild> dbmood1, the ban will not be lifted at this time. Please think about what I just said, go over the guidelines, and come back in a week.
<dbmood1> i can
<dbmood1> say that i will not do it again
<Daviey> too late IMO
<dbmood1> ?
<PriceChild> But you haven't, despite a *lot* of nudging.
<dbmood1> what
<dbmood1> no i have been waiting
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, we had to extract that from you with prodding and questions. that is *not* remorse
<dbmood1> eh
<Daviey> dbmood1: see you next week
<dbmood1> what did you want to start with - a i'm sorry i will not do it again
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: May I pm you?
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<elkbuntu> dbmood1, it's too late for that today. come back next week with an explanation of *how* you understand, not just a statement *that* you understand
<dbmood1> ok now i feel cheated. - that is how i feel. you ask for remorse you don't show any interest in the others explanation
<dbmood1> ?
<PriceChild> dbmood1, I have stated out decision.
<PriceChild> *our
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> dbmood1, the ban will not be lifted at this time. Please think about what I just said, go over the guidelines, and come back in a week.
<dbmood1> yes i know that price. but are you saying all you wanted was a - i will not do it again message ?
<elkbuntu> without prompting needed to get it
<PriceChild> dbmood1, its not much to ask is it.
<dbmood1> i find that a bit hard to believe. oh ffs. - great so i answer q's re other things and all you wanted was a " i will not do it again"
<Daviey> anyway, we heard your explanation - you were 'tired'
<PriceChild> dbmood1, Could you please /part #ubuntu-ops, think about what has happenned and come back in a week
<dbmood1> in one second
<elkbuntu> no, now.
<dbmood1> i would like to say that you have shown no part of humanity your selves here.
<dbmood1> good night
<elkbuntu> in true troll form
<ikonia> I was expecting worse
<Daviey> all david's are that bad :(
<dbmood1> Respecting Ubuntu Processes and Principles The Code of Conduct does not only apply to leaders. It applies to leaders more. Leaders show more patience, more respect, and more civility than other members of the Ubuntu community. As leaders, they represent their team and, ultimately, the whole Ubuntu project. Leaders do their best to reflect the values that Ubuntu stands for and the behaviors that Ubuntu holds as paramount. Additionally, they take ca
<dbmood1> i thought i would remind then part
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he'll probably be back at least once more within the hour
<Pici> Anyway.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: $10 your on
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's 3am, so im not entirely confident
<Pici> PriceChild: First of all: http://nullcortex.com/upload/ubuntu/chuy.log
<elkbuntu> he's in my timezone too
<ikonia> $5 ?
<Pici> PriceChild, jdong: second of all: http://pastebin.com/f11c71d41
<elkbuntu> oh shit, he's in #kubuntu now
<jussi01> elkbuntu: has been for a while...
<elkbuntu> !ohmy > elkbuntu
<LjL> elkbuntu: been for a while
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, that second message is just the conversation that you and I had about the pm you got on the forums.
<ikonia> Pici: nah, thats fine, I told you to warn you so I appriciate you telling the others
<Pici> I didnt get one, but then again, I dont have Pici registered there.
<ikonia> Pici: I think it's because he think I banned him
<ikonia> and my irc name matches my forum name
<PriceChild> white chocolate cookies.... they make life so sweet
<ikonia> PriceChild: which shop ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, somerfield
<ikonia> PriceChild: suggest waitrose as a rival
<ikonia> PriceChild: I will evaluate
<ikonia> PriceChild: jussi01 if you want me to forward that pm to you for your reference just say
<ikonia> that was meant for jdong sorry
<jdong> ikonia / Pici thanks for the heads-up
<elkbuntu> Daviey, if you could keep an eye on ^^ ip, it would be appreciated. the same ip was possibly spamming earlier
<jdong> and yes, ikonia, please forward the message to me
<ikonia> jdong: incoming
<Daviey> elkbuntu: will do
<Pici> Crisis averted/
<elkbuntu> Daviey, for reference: http://pastebin.com/m17f47226
<ikonia> jdong: sent
<jpatrick> is that bot banned in #kubuntu ?
<jdong> ikonia: thanks
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, possibly
<jpatrick> I'll keep an eye out for it
<jdong> ikonia: for now, please inform him that the forums should not be used to settle IRC disputes, and I'll keep an eye on this guy and see if I need to strip his PM abilities
<jdong> ikonia: and let me know if he acts up anymore
<Pici> jdong: Not sure if you saw the mess he made in here last night, http://nullcortex.com/upload/ubuntu/chuy.log
<ikonia> are you sure you want me to reply - or just ignore it (ref picis long text log)
<Pici> er, wait, yes you saw part of it at least.
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> happy to respond politly, or ignore it
<PriceChild> synergy is so much cooler than dual screen
<jdong> ikonia: well I'd like you to respond politely that the forums aren't to be used for bitching about IRC disputes -- I'm concerned what else he's doing on the forums right now
<jdong> ikonia: there's not enough evidence for me at the moment to take any punitive measures on his account, but I'd rather not let it grow out of control. He has threatened mass media attention already.
<elkbuntu> so um, has this famed digg post surfaced yet?
<PriceChild> jdong, he's on the forums?!
<jdong> elkbuntu: nope.
<jdong> PriceChild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4103332#post4103332
<jdong> elkbuntu: I've been monitoring the incoming headlines in the Linux/Unix section for Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> jdong, ah so different one.
<PriceChild> lol "monitoring"
<elkbuntu> wtf, i cant view that
<LjL> jdong: wait, talking about chuy?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, staff section
<elkbuntu> rude :(
<Pici> how wude
<jdong> LjL: yep
<PriceChild> Right now to read the logs.
<ikonia> jdong: thats fine, just wanted to be certain
 * elkbuntu sulks with pici
<jdong> elkbuntu: ikonia has posted the PM elsewhere ;-)
 * Daviey joins them :(
<LjL> jdong: can you share a summary of that link's contents?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: see pici's last pastebin
<jdong> LjL: just ikonia's PM quoted, then a heads-up warning to the staff shortly describing chuy's behavior on IRC and threat to take it to riot levels
<LjL> i see
<LjL> anyway we say, barking dog doesn't bite
<jdong> :)
<Daviey> but a kline does
<LjL> well yeah
<Pici> Daviey: Hes threatened and probably was using a proxy to connect to here fyi.
<ikonia> Pici: the guy he was pretnding to be doesn't exist
<jdong> well he has the habit of making it known that he's him...
<ikonia> Pici: I don't believe he had the knowledge
<jdong> no matter what the nick or hostmask.
<Daviey> plonker
<jdong> as far as I am concerned our job of identifying him is pretty easy :D
<LjL> he came in here because anything containing "chuy" is banforwarded to here from #ubuntu, by the way
<Pici> Why a forward?
<LjL> Pici: because i wanted to have fun
<LjL> and see if his threats of coming back from other hosts would materialize
<LjL> (which they did right after you initially banned him, anyway... see chuy_max)
<Pici> Ah, that was what you meant by the kick evasion then?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, well we know he doesnt have the knowledge since there's nobody sprouting his crap in the actual channels ;)
<ikonia> fair point
 * jdong digs around for some lunch
 * PriceChild hides his cookies
 * Pici checks out /names
<ikonia> jdong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51368/
<ikonia> jdong: just confirm your happy
<ikonia> fyi; I noticed the typos, I'll correct them
<ikonia> too, dicuss etc
<elkbuntu> reads fine to me
<jdong> ikonia: eloquently worded. great by me :)
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> it's gone
<PriceChild> gah tab completion strikes again
<Pici> gah
<ardchoille> are Cow_cakep, anas, and cowboy_ Cow_Asyik all clones in this channel?
<nalioth> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> Ah
<PriceChild> ardchoille, hostmask
<Pici> Quite a zoo in #ubuntu right now...
<ardchoille> nalioth: I see
<ikonia> no kidding
<Pici> elkbuntu was trying to get them k-lined... dunno what happened with that
<nalioth> ah, very good
<ikonia> anas = anus + whitty ?
<nalioth> ikonia: hablamos multi-idiomas?
<ikonia> latain ?
<Gary> texan?
<Mez> nalioth, is that your new super sneaky kline @
<nalioth> ikonia: do you speak many languages?
<ikonia> no
<nalioth> ikonia: then please assume good faith
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> english / german, little italian, little cantoneese
<ikonia> not very well though
<andre> did i do something wrong?
<andre> tell me so i can understand
<PriceChild> Yes, that is why you were banned.
<PriceChild> To start with, you called someone "a fucking tuga".
<PriceChild> so I removed you, giving you a link to our guidelines
<PriceChild> Then you came back in and "wtf"d
<PriceChild> which is swearing and against our guidelines if you had of read them
<andre> yes i read then, and im sorry, "fucking tuga" was for a friend of mine, "wtf" was because u kick me of the channel
<andre> now i understand why and it was totaly right
<andre> sorry my bad language, my bad for forgoten the guidelines..
<PriceChild> Please go and read the guidelines again :)
<andre> yeah u bet sorry again :P
<andre> oh and good job moderating the channel
<andre> :)
<PriceChild> andre, next time you should be less "colourful" in pm, none of us ban people for un.
<PriceChild> *fun
<andre> yeah u're right, i was in other many ubuntu foruns and there they ban for fun, thats why my reaction
<nalioth> andre: 'ban for fun'? which 'forums'
<andre> not in this IRC
<andre> nalioth: and only happens one time
<nalioth> andre: i was gonna say, i don't think you'll find anyone 'banning for fun' in our Ubuntu channels here
<andre> i was upset because, i think, "not again!"
<PriceChild> andre, the ban has been removed.
<andre> ok thanks
<andre> PriceChild: I will play by the rules of the guidelines dont worry! :P
<PriceChild> Heads up on cosimo, hopefully he's changed since I last met him.
 * mneptok bans PriceChild for fun
<mneptok> and profit!
<Pici> ooh, my favorite step.
<PriceChild> bargain!
<mneptok> Pici: mine, too. too bad the prior step is so damned ambiguous.
<PriceChild> Stalker!
<Pici> howdy
 * mneptok coats ompaul in candied cherries and raw fury
<ompaul> sweet anger?
<ompaul> mneptok, yah!
<mneptok> \o/
 * ompaul will be back in a few moments - some shopping and food stuffs are about to be combined
 * Pici is done watching #ubuntu for a bit
<articpenguin3800> im still banned from ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Good for him.
<Seeker`> its not something i would have though he wuld have been boasting about
<jpatrick> god, I hate it when you follow the OpGuidelines and the other users come back at you saying "You're wrong"
<Seeker`> jpatrick: what happened?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: I !away-ed someone, cos he put -Away in his away and /remove'd him
<jpatrick> he came back and said "I'm connected on 4 servers and 25 channels"
<PriceChild> jpatrick, who? what channel?
<jpatrick> "and I can only see the nick change in the current channel"
<PriceChild> I'll go and chant "my irc presence is bigger than yours" at him.
<jpatrick> "so I care, change your config"
<jpatrick> don't*
<jpatrick> and now someone else is bashing me for it
<PriceChild> I think someone doesn't quite know how irc works.
<PriceChild> two someones then
<jpatrick> PriceChild: #cupie a spanish channel like #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> ah its in spanish then
<jpatrick> ah, now they've both lefted cos "I have the ops"
<PriceChild> jpatrick, tell them that they should get the latest irc protocol because it has away statuses built in.
<jpatrick> did that
<jpatrick> "/away doesn't change for all servers"
<PriceChild> I'm sure most clients must have a way to do it.
<PriceChild> Or perhaps I'm just exceedingly blessed with xchat
 * jpatrick <3 irssi
<ompaul> jpatrick, where?
<ompaul> jpatrick, yeah well don't worry, be happy, they troll until one day they see the light
<jpatrick> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> jpatrick, you get that rubbish now and again
<jpatrick> oh, another person bashing me before leaving
<jpatrick> yay _o/
<ompaul> jpatrick, where?
<jpatrick> same place
<ompaul> jpatrick, ahh
<PriceChild> I liked the launchpad logo
<jpatrick> me too
<PriceChild> It took me a while to realise launchpad had a logo, and then why it was a rocket... but i eventually got it
<jpatrick> but, change is the only constant
<ompaul> PriceChild, spell duh ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<LjL> FALSE ALARM
<LjL> sorry i forget to remove ubotu from there when testing
<PriceChild> I hate difficult people.
<ompaul> PriceChild, look upon them as an overhead
<jpatrick> PriceChild: welcome to the club
<ompaul> and justify then the level of investment with a cut off point
<PriceChild> ompaul, i know, but I can never go through with it
 * ompaul can 
<ompaul> well lets see I have been on IRC since 1994
<PriceChild> Yeah well you're older and bigger and meaner with more experience of this world.
<PriceChild> I love the way you assume irc.
<PriceChild> Pici, thanks for the logs earlier by the way. I did go over them despite not saying anything.
<PriceChild> Night all.
 * nalioth has been communicating online since he had a telephone modem and a console based login sequence
<ardchoille> Good night PriceChild
<ompaul> cheers PriceChild
<PriceChild> ompaul, hmm?
<ompaul> nalioth, I had slip a console and a 2400baud modem as a connection to the interweb with a shell on a linux box way back then
<ompaul> and I had irc :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, difficult people - same answer any environment
<jpatrick> oh, fun in #ubuntu-es
 * ompaul blasts out enough kraftwerk to be happy with
<jpatrick> haha
<jpatrick> ompaul: you listened to Tangerine Dream?
<ompaul> jpatrick, na - I kind of like yello kraftwerk and looooottttssss of metal / hard rock mostly
<ompaul> UFO being my favourite all time band
<jpatrick> I liked Autobahn
<ompaul> some people became politically aware, and stuff, me I became musically aware :)
<ompaul> mneptok, who is the lawnmower man anyway?
<ompaul> securely ringing all phones .....
 * nalioth used DOS in those days  :(
<jpatrick> oh wow, this guys complaining I shouldn't have muted him, cos he's an old timer
<ikonia> agest
<jpatrick> what can I do? everyone just started saying "KDE (or other thing) sucks"
<jpatrick> in caps
<ikonia> he fought for your freedom !
<ikonia> and thats how you repay him
<ikonia> <shame
<ardchoille> People who admit to using Ubuntu but come into #kubuntu for help because #ubuntu is "too crammed", should I just let that be?
<ikonia> sort of defeats the object of the topics
<ardchoille> True
<ardchoille> I mentioned it to the person but what should I do as an op? I don't want to cause trouble, but I also need to do that which is best for the user.
<Jack_Sparrow> We also get a fair number of Kubuntu users in Ubuntu that feel they were ignored and that the Kubuntu channel was too slow
<ompaul> ardchoille, is it specifically a gnome issue?
<ardchoille> ompaul: it's Hammer89  with a sound issue
<ompaul> then !sound | harrmer89
<ompaul> and say sorry the factoid does not suit you grab the one in #ubuntu please
<ompaul> that is why we have different channels
<ompaul> make it that he is not not wanted but in the wrong place
<ompaul> OR trollnig
<ompaul> and no one wants their bluff called on that
<ikonia> ompaul: grab one in #ubuntu - genius
<ompaul> cept one
<nalioth> ardchoille: help is help. for *buntu
<ompaul> and that one well I banned him about two years ago
<jpatrick> nalioth: how do I moderate a channel?
<jpatrick> +m isn't working
<nalioth> ardchoille: since anything in the repos will install and run under any DE . . . .
<nalioth> jpatrick: which channel?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Good point
<jpatrick> nalioth: #kubuntu-es
<nalioth> jpatrick: what do you mean 'isn't working' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> It does raise an interesting point...  If not Desktop specific is it really and issue.. and if it is then do we nudge them in the right direction
<jpatrick> nalioth: I can still view messages sent
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: True
<jpatrick> when I /mode +m
<nalioth> jpatrick: because it is +z, also
<nalioth> "ops see all traffic when moderated"
<nalioth> deop and i'll bet it goes quiet, jpatrick
<jpatrick> I've removed the +z
<nalioth> jpatrick: but only _YOU_ could see anythig
<nalioth> everyone else sees nothing
<jpatrick> nalioth: channel went a bit haywire, and we had some kicks, so I'm going to let it cool down for a while
<Jack_Sparrow> Did not mean to interrupt...  I will sit back and be quiet now
<nekostar> ok for the record
<nekostar> i was wrong
<nekostar> was my script from irssi that wasnt on 8001 - was still using 6667
<nekostar> therefore pricechild or w/e was right and i'm sorry for being a dick
<nekostar> nalioth pass on plz
<nekostar> ; ;
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> what was that about
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ did you ever think you would see the day
 * nalioth needs smelling salts
<ompaul> nalioth, I told ya he had more or less cottoned himself on
<ardchoille> Always make me chuckle when people threaten to go back to Windows
<ikonia> ardchoille: let them
<ardchoille> Yeah
<jpatrick> their choice, noone forced them over
<Seveas> I'M GOING BACK TO DOS
 * nalioth pushes Seveas over the edge
<ompaul> Seveas, good for you
<ikonia> I'm going back to C64 basic
<ikonia> poke 264, sys 2046
<ompaul> ikonia, - I can't reply to that
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I'm going back to pong
<nalioth> ompaul: sure you can.
 * nalioth sends ompaul the address to the abacus factory
<ikonia> nalioth: not with out !ohmy
<ikonia> ha ha ha h
<ikonia> ompaul: go back to top trumps
<ompaul> ikonia, it had no line number
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> clever
<ikonia> 10 ompaul
<ikonia> 20 goto top trumps
<ikonia> 30 run
<ikonia> better ?
<ompaul> 10 rem ompaul
 * ompaul twacks ikonia :)
<ikonia> error
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> right enough already I am off to bed
<ompaul> have fun people
<ikonia> night
<ikonia> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<_MMA_> Anyone else seeing a issue with this guy dn4ia? Been spamming channels on freenode and getting pissy when asked to stop.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-10
<Pici> _MMA_: I haven't seen anything, which channels?
<_MMA_> Well I just kicked him from #ubuntustudio. Posting this: http://pastebin.com/f6543af5a
<MenZa> Oh God
<_MMA_> Asked not to spam. "dn4ia: don't tell me what to do then" Which is weird because it implies I told him something 1st. :)
<MenZa> Not one of those Ron Paul freaktivists.
<Pici> Doesnt seem to be a bot, it asked some on-topic questions in #ubuntu earlier
 * MenZa giggles at Pici's choice of pronoun.
<_MMA_> "Its not" Ive seen him be an ass in #lad before.
<_MMA_> gah
<_MMA_> *"Its" not...
<_MMA_> Anyway. Just wanted to see if it was known.
<_MMA_> Later.
<Pici> _MMA_: c...ya
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Bra_Wearer_Samue spamming)
<jdong> are these people really trying to help Mitt Romney? because I might exclude him from my candidates just because of this guy :D
<elkbuntu> jdong, yes
<Vorian> no way
<Vorian> they gotta be anti campaigns
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> who would think that would actually help?
<ubotu> NickPresta called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<LjL> ok, floodbot1 now has a feature to temporarily mute flooders and inform them that they should use the pastebin
<LjL> if it causes problems, deop and kick, the other two will do fine
<LjL> if another bot gets op (and bot1 is *not* causing problems), please reop bot1 instead
<Hobbsee> neat
<intelikey> just a passing curioucity, is my user name or my b class banned from #ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: root@
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> thank you.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: because connecting as root to irc is kinda bad :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: are we banning that now?
<Hobbsee> Pici: we have forwarded it to here for ages
<Pici> Really?
<Hobbsee> afaik, yes
 * Pici checks the tracker
<intelikey> this is a new thing.
<Pici> I didnt think it was... I'm checking our ban list right now
<intelikey> if you check your logs, back a month ago i was in #ubuntu some.
<intelikey> same client and settings.
<Pici> hmmm
<Hobbsee> erm...
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> this is strange.
<intelikey> mneptok:   any way.  thanks for the info Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> intelikey: wait, i told you wrong
 * Pici mashes on the tracker
<intelikey> ...
<Hobbsee> well, we were bannign root@.  apparently not now
<Pici> I see a ban from chanserv.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> Pici: what is it?
<Pici> Hobbsee: Dunno, he just joined and it banned him
 * Hobbsee looks thru the rest
<Pici> There was a dec 29th ban on the same mask, but it was removed.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: what about the piracy stuff?
<intelikey> piracy stuff ?
<intelikey> i was trying to ask a "leagle" question...
<Hobbsee> intelikey: how does it relate to ubuntu support?
<intelikey> got banned for using the word warez
<Pici> ah, didnt see that.
<Hobbsee> ubuntu doesn't even support warez?
<Hobbsee> Pici: few down
<intelikey> Hobbsee hardware driver
<intelikey> i'm not interested in getting a ban lifted.   hey if they don't want me in there.  i'm good with that.    but was wondering if it was my address or my user name that got the ax
<intelikey> there are others that do connect from time to time with this address.   "shared connection"
<intelikey> i didn't want to cause them any extra fizz
<nalioth> jdong: it is a rom ney smear campaign
<intelikey> so i waited...   do you have something else to say?   or do i go now ?
<nathangrubb> hello
<nathangrubb> hello niko
<nikoPSK> Greetings
<nathangrubb> hello
<nathangrubb> hello all
<tonyyarusso> nathangrubb, nikoPSK: Hi, what can we do for you?
<nikoPSK> Oh hello, we are just checking out this channel. :)
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<nathangrubb> yes :)
<tonyyarusso> This acts as a place for voicing concerns and having specific problems addressed regarding the main Ubuntu channels (#ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu).
<tonyyarusso> Due to the nature of the business, idling isn't appropriate for here.  You are however welcome to let us know whenever there is an issue that you need our help for!
<tritium> Not even so much as a good-bye...
<nikoPSK> Okay, Thank you for your time and goodbye
<nikoPSK> I said goodbyue ;)
<tonyyarusso> have a good day!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Hermana38B_Brawe)
<tonyyarusso> I love when people thank ubotu
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (LoveHermana38B_B)
<nalioth> nixternal: kline evader
<nixternal> lovely
<stdin> I remember that ident/real name combo
<stdin> (n=her@cpe-24-161-5-95.hvc.res.rr.com) : her  used to have an unafilliated/her cloak
<Tm_T> mooh
<Seveas> !ping
<Seveas> I was afraid of that
<Seveas> when's the last time he said something?
<stdin> around 07:00 UTC as far as I can see
<Jucato> almost less than 2 hours ago in here
<Seveas> hosting companies network is once again broken
<stdin> shell we send ubotwo to the rescue then?
<Tm_T> stdin: shell no, shall yes
 * Tm_T hides
<Jucato> lol
 * Jucato didn't even notice that
<Tm_T> Jucato: good morning my young padawan
<Jucato> moin Tm_T! :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: look now what did you done
<Tm_T> is that how I raised you?
 * Jucato nds
 * Jucato hides
<Tm_T> thats my boy
<stdin> Tm_T: I've been up all night packaging, my spelling bound to slip :)
<Jucato> Ubotwo: whoami
<Jucato> hm... nvm...
<Tm_T> Jucato: =)
<Jucato> apparently it obeys me without knowing me :)
<stdin> ok, but don't tell it to part, ok? :p
<Tm_T> Jucato: noone obey you without my allowance!
<Jucato> stdin: sure. until ubotu returns, that is...
<Jucato> we don't want echoes in the channels :D
<stdin> you should be able to /msg Ubotwo part #ubuntu  too
<stdin> (but not yet)
<Jucato> that's how I made him rejoin :)
<Jucato> s/part/join/
<stdin> I told it to join to, so who knows :p
<Jucato> you do, apparently
<Tm_T> I don't
 * Tm_T hides
<stdin> try getting it to join a private channel, then part it (like ##Jucato )
<stdin> see if you have bot-foo
<Jucato> yeah I do :)
<Jucato> unless you changed it
<stdin> I can't, it's not my bot :)
<Jucato> well I thought you could do anything nowadays :)
<stdin> almost, except sleep at the right time
<Tm_T> heh
<Jucato> sleep is overrrrrated :)
<elkbuntu> so how does one log into ubotwo?
<stdin> I don't think ones does
<stdin> you have to be given access by the owner
<Jucato> you register.. and then LjL enables you
 * Tm_T hugs elkbuntu 
<stdin> indeededoodle
<elkbuntu> put him in #ubutu-au then please
<elkbuntu> thanks :)
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> ubutu? is that a new distro ;)
 * Jucato wonders if stdin is wondering who made it join...
 * stdin thinks he knows
 * Jucato thinks he knowstwo
<stdin> I didn't tell it to do anything, so it's either you or some mysterious stranger
<elkbuntu> stdin, yes, it's the 'what happens when melissa does stuff when eating' variant
<elkbuntu> it has food on the desktop
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: the Ubuntu desktop or the desktop?
<elkbuntu> the desktop engine is built on a stew framework
<stdin> when stdin get's no sleep "shell" and "shall" become the same word
<Tm_T> when Tm_T get's no sleep he is awake, mostly, atleast should, I hope, right?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, his *body* gets no sleep
<elkbuntu> his brain on the other hand, has powernaps occasionally
<Tm_T> who's he?
<elkbuntu> stdin
<Tm_T> I see
<elkbuntu> oh, /me is misreading
<elkbuntu> i meant you
<Tm_T> who?
<Tm_T> I don't have anybody
<Tm_T> or, should I say, any body
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I'd be surprised if you had everybody :)
<elkbuntu> brb
<Tm_T> Jucato: just if you knew...
<stdin> woah, I made 98 uploads to PPA today :p
<stdin> just checked my email
<Jucato> your da ppap
<Jucato> ppapimp I mean
<Tm_T> stdin: "please stop spamming to ppa" mail?
<stdin> no all "[PPA kubuntu-members-kde4] Accepted: <package> <version> (source)"
<Tm_T> :(
<stdin> and around another 30 saying things failed to build
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> stdin: I would've hug you but I'm not that kind of girl
<stdin> I can hug my laptop, it's warm from all the instances of "debuild" I ran :)
<Tm_T> you can tell I'm home when loads does rise from 1-2 to 5-20
<PriceChild> teehee... leaving for exam in a minute, thought was wierd i hadn't heard anyone else about the house, so just went and knocked on the door of another with exam now housemate and he was still asleep
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Good luck with the exam
<PriceChild> gah rewriting sentences in xchat doesn't work
<ikonia> ubotu appears to be not responding in #ubuntu and ubotwo doesn't seem to know the full factoid database
<ardchoille> ubotu quit
<ardchoille> Last Seen Quit Msg: Connection timed out
<ikonia> ubotwo doesn't appear to use the same factoid database
<ikonia> I don't know if thats correct or not
<ardchoille> I think you're right about that
<Tm_T> ikonia: it tries to use, but, sometimes it doesn't have it synced yet, I believe
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> nice to understand
<ardchoille> Yes, Tm_T good info
<Tm_T> and it can't until our bot page is up again
<Tm_T> (and usually that means ubotu too)
 * ardchoille is still learning how all of this is connected
<Seveas> hoster is now hooking up a new switch
<Seveas> the old one broke
<ikonia> ahhh simple hardware failure
<Seveas> and they're lousy enough to need several hours to fix that
 * Seveas needs a new colo provider
<Tm_T> mmmmmgh
<ikonia> Seveas: your welcome to mirror it onto one of my DC boxes
<Seveas> ikonia, this involves more than ubotu
<Seveas> also all of ubuntu-nl.org and personal crap
<ikonia> Seveas how much space ?
<Seveas> few gb, few dozen gb bandwith monthly
<ikonia> do-able
<Tm_T> huzzah
<Seveas> :)
<Tm_T> mmmmgh, ubot3 is silent?
<Jucato> is ubotu ok now?
<Jucato> looks ok...
<ardchoille> Jucato: It was a hardware failure
<Jucato> yeah. I was just asking so that I could make ubotwo leave #kubuntu already :)
<Jucato> anyway, done that already
<ardchoille> Oh, I thought all the bots were suppoed to be there
<Jucato> nope. otherwise we'll be hearing echoes everytime :)
<Jucato> (unless of course they're muted, but then...)
<ardchoille> hehe, oh yeah
<ikonia> can you kick ubotwo from #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> please.
<Tm_T> no kicking ;)
<ikonia> mute the sucker then please.
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> ikonia: just calm down :)
<ikonia> ok
<Tm_T> sassy_girl: hi how can we help you?
<Tm_T> ikonia: and thank you
<jussi01> Tm_T: isnt that just that spambot?
<Tm_T> jussi01: no idea
<Tm_T> jussi01: what "that" ?
<ikonia> thank you ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: for being our eyes and ears
<ikonia> Tm_T: yeah, it's the smapbot, elk was trying to get it k-lined
<ikonia> ha ha, no problem
 * Tm_T isn't in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> they wont kline it until it does it's spamming again
 * jussi01 crys
<ikonia> tad annoying with two bots flooding each ! request
<elkbuntu> ikonia, ubotu is alive again?
<ikonia> yes
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: it is
<ikonia> working will in #ubuntu
<Jucato> you still need Ubotwo out of #ubuntu?
<ikonia> no thanks
<Jucato> ok, if you need him to leave, ping me
<ikonia> Jucato: be handy if you could drop him please.
<ikonia> Jucato: he's echoing most of ubotu's comments
<ikonia> thanks
<Jucato> np
<jpatrick> interesting, I connect a gut ctcps me and /msg's me, but whois brings up nothing about him
<jpatrick> s/gut/guy
<Pici> What nick?
<jpatrick> xoqa
<jpatrick> ah, finally /whois brings something
<Pici> I was just going to say it worked for me..
<jpatrick> hello ardchoille
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Hi :)
<Pici> leagris: Is there anything we can help you with?
 * Hobbsee watches #ubuntu-devle, and wonders what crack this guy is smoking
 * Pici looks
<Hobbsee> look more effectively like that :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i bet you it was a conversation script
<Pici> thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i have no idea
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it appeared to react and realise that it had been muted
<leagris> Pici, thanks, it's ok
<Pici> !idle | leagris
<ubotu> leagris: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<PriceChild> !-idle
<ubotu> idle-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-01-09 02:56:57
<jussi01> Tm_T: sorry... I have my terminal set really small atm... missed it
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> jussi01: just teasing
<jussi01> Tm_T: lol
<jussi01> they were and are still ot
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> well, not totally ot but sort of yes
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah... but it really isnt support... they are discussing wm heaviness...
<Tm_T> jussi01: yup, I'm going AFK now so push them if they need it
<jussi01> Tm_T: kk
<dgjones> can i point out Quatrux spamming a link - I think was kicked/banned a day or so ago for doing the same link under a different name and website, but the content is the same
<dgjones> that was in #ubuntu
<LjL> fixed
<dgjones> thanks
<ikonia> gusy tockitj spamming
<jussi01> can we alias !stupid to !dumb please?
<LjL> !dumb
<ubotu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<LjL> !stupid is <alias> dumb
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jussi01> thanks LjL
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (bluuuuuuu (spamming))
<Pici> ehh. I just got back to my desk
<Mez> !ping > Mez (tesT)
<Pici> yes, !foo > bar (blah) works
<jdong> !jdong is <alias> stupid
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: !jdong is <alias> stupid
<jdong> rofl
<jussi01> if anyone thinks Im worth it, the Community council meeting is now on, and Im going for membership. Fanclub members are welcome :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, now?
<PriceChild> jussi01, what channel are you an op in?
<jussi01> PriceChild: correct, they arent up to me yet, but its on
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> thanks :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, what channels are you op in?
<jussi01> PriceChild: #kubuntu #ubuntustudio
<PriceChild> jussi01, how long have you been an op in those two?
<PriceChild> jussi01, unrelated to the above question, you kicked a staffer for nickspam
<jussi01> PriceChild: around christmas for #kubuntu and since ummm, a bit after feisty release for #ubuntustudio
<jussi01> PriceChild: no, i didnt
<jussi01> I just !nickspam > jono
<PriceChild> jussi01, denny is a staffer :)
<jussi01> (blushes)
<nalioth> now let's hold on a minute
<jussi01> PriceChild: when was this?
<nalioth> i think this 'action' on 'nickspam' is going too damned far
<nalioth> if a user is changing their nick often, that's one thing
<nalioth> but just because a user chooses to /nick nalioth|away when they are, doesn't mean we need to punish them for their choice
 * jdong works on writing a SOCKS proxy over IRC that communicates solely with nick changes...
<nalioth> there is a difference (a very big one) in a troll /nick'ing to disrupt and a regular user /nick'ng to show status
<Pici> nalioth: It was communicated to me that !nickspam/!away existed for a reason.
<nalioth> Pici: it is WRONG.
<jdong> well then it should probably be changed...
<jdong> the last time I looked our guidelines had something that specifically discourages this practice
<nalioth> are we gonna start telling people how they can talk next?
<Pici> Then someone (irc-council) needs to make a decision about it.
<Pici> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-opsnel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<nalioth> "You must precede your sentences with the nick of the person you are addressing.  If you are not addressing a person, preface your sentences with QUERY.  Not complying with this will be cause of removal from the channel."
<Pici> opsnel... nice.  the variable is $chan not $channel fyi.
<jdong> rofl
<nalioth> Pici: nobody on the irc council made a decision on it in the first damned place!
<Pici> nalioth: I understand that.  But now that we have a council in place I think this is the sort of thing that should be decided/put into effect by them.
<nalioth> this is [you|us] meddling in other peoples regular business
<nalioth> Pici: it wasn't put into place by a council member in the first place
<Pici> nalioth: I'm not arguing with you. I agree.
<nalioth> i mean, yes. away nicks suck.  that doesn't mean we have to eject the people that use them out of the channel
<nalioth> i don't like smokers, shall we ask everyone who joins if they smoke or not?
<mneptok> I DO!
<nalioth> and then remove them if they admit to it?
<Pici> I'm against banforwarding on that too.
<mneptok> OOO! OOO!   P I C K   M E   !!!!!
<ardchoille> Well, it's still in the guidelines. If this !nickspam and !away is a bad thing, I feel someone should change the guidelines so that we, as ops, are promoting the proper behaviour. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> this !nickspam]away thing is way way way off in the "let's mind someone elses business, because they don't know any better" zone, and it is bollocks.
<jdong> well let's do away with it then (no pun intended)
<Pici> Well, imo, the !away and banforward on /nick are two sepearate issues.
<Pici> Related, but seperate.
<PriceChild> banforward on /nick?
<Pici> The !away thing has been here since before I became an op.  Ompaul decided recently to start the banforward when people /nicked too much
<PriceChild> banforward where?
<Pici> I dont know who he conferred with... but whatever.
<Pici> PriceChild: here.
<jdong> whom.
<Pici> ompaul
<PriceChild> I only knew about removes
<Pici> zJohn64 (zJohn64!n=jhford@bas3-toronto12-1128689569.dsl.bell.ca) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "please don't nick change in #ubuntu - ask for ban to be removed in #ubuntu-ops") -- just something random I picked out of the tracker
<Pici> *** ompaul sets mode: +b *!*@bas3-toronto12-1128689569.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> Additionally, from what I understood, was that any of the nickspam rules were only to be active in #ubuntu, and not any of the other #*buntu* channels
<jussi01> PriceChild: I just had a quick look at my logs, I didnt know denny was a staffer, he didnt have a cloak, and he changed nick 2x...
<jdong> 11:41 -!- denny [i=denny@freenode/staff/denny]
<jdong> well he does now.
<jussi01> jdong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51453/
<jdong> jussi01: probably not the same denny then
<jussi01> so I didnt kick a staffer?
<jdong> doesn't look like it
<jdong> that looks like someone picked a random nick... the behavior is unlike that of a staffer
<jdong> and in this case it did look like the guy was just picking random nicks to no end
<ardchoille> He must have disregarded the message that nciskserv sends when you /nick to one that is registered
<PriceChild> It is irrelevant anyway.
<PriceChild> Whatever we think about removes, i think bans are out of the question for the nick changes we were discussing above and will have a natter with ompaul about it.
<Pici> I'm sure he talked to someone here about it (and not just me)
 * Pici greps
<PriceChild> Lets just leave it to "/msg ubotu away > $nick" for now, and only remove in #ubuntu if its hairy and getting disruptive.
<PriceChild> I think I was around but not around when he talked about it.
<PriceChild> jussi01, why should I +1 you?
<jussi01> PriceChild: I am often in #kubuntu helping (ask Tm_T ), i do my best to be a helpful and good operator I have contributed to ubuntu studio since before feisty...
<PriceChild> (by +1, i mean *cheer*)
<jussi01> PriceChild: the first 2, plus forums stuff as I am a mod there also
<PriceChild> teehee at floodbot's earlier ban
 * Seeker`` really should apply for membership
<PriceChild> jussi01, are you on xchat with chanserv.py?
<jussi01> PriceChild: no, I use irssi
<PriceChild> ah
<PriceChild> We're going to have lots of member requests also aren't we
<jussi01> PriceChild: why do you say th?
<PriceChild> Somewhere... a nalioth is feeling a disturbance in the force.
<PriceChild> jussi01, membership approvals.
<PriceChild> i meant for cloaks
<Pici> oh
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahhh
<Pici> I thought you meant for a second irc-council aproving memberships.
<jussi01> oooh, candidates now
<PriceChild> Pici, nope
<PriceChild> We should really have a meeting.
<PriceChild> I will organise one.
<Pici> Good idea :)
<PriceChild> We had a poke from jono about getting a team report together too for the 22nd.
<Pici> Then some time before that would be a good idea.
<Pici> Have there been any applications to the missing council member position?
<Tm_T> jussi01: noone asks from me ;(
<jussi01> Tm_T: sad... will you be there to cheer for me?
<PriceChild> Pici, Not sure what we're going to do about that.
<Seeker``> can I be a missing council member?
<PriceChild> Pici, It came up the other day but there were a few other higher priorities.
<Tm_T> jussi01: umm sorry, would, but my current status won't allow me
<Tm_T> nalioth: aye, I usually politely ask people to not use awaynicks
<Tm_T> nalioth: usually I do punish them after that, though only because their behaviour then, or so in most cases
<jussi01> Tm_T: I was under the impression any ubuntu member could cheer for someone...
<Tm_T> jussi01: that's not the status I'm talking about ;)
<PriceChild> jussi01, don't have to be a member to cheer either
 * Tm_T is the Overseer, like it or not
<Pici> Are you the gatekeeper?
<jussi01> PriceChild: really, excellent :)
<Seeker``> Overseer?
<Tm_T> Pici: just Overseer, sorry
<jussi01>  IM on!
<Tm_T> Seeker``: yup, currently overseeing myself
<ardchoille> jussi01: Where is this? I want to cheer for you too :)
<Pici> ardchoille: #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> ardchoille: #ubuntu-meeting
<ardchoille> jussi01: Let me know when you are up
<jussi01> ardchoille: Im up now
<ardchoille> ok
 * Seeker`` sniggers at jussi01's comment
<Seeker``> I really should be more mature
<PriceChild> no quorum
<jussi01> :(
<Pici> :(
<jpatrick> oh man
<jpatrick> same happened with my application
 * jussi01 hugs jpatrick 
 * jpatrick hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> :)
<jpatrick> now, go make some KDE packages
<Tm_T> ?
<jussi01> Im off to spend some time with the wife, see you all
<Tm_T> oh, my applications always failed because I wasn't online when meeting was, no matter what was my plans
 * jussi01 was just approved!! :D :D :D
<Pici> yay
<Pici> Congrats!
<jussi01> thankyou :)
<no0tic> congrats jussi01 :)
<jpatrick> congrats jussi01!
<jussi01> PriceChild: can I request an Ubuntu cloak please?
<jussi01> jpatrick: no0tic thanks :)
<ardchoille> jussi01: Congrats! :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, launchpad url?
<jussi01> PriceChild: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jussi01
<PriceChild> Wow its a jussi!
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> Look at him! With his hair... and nose.
<ardchoille> hehe
<PriceChild> nalioth, cloak for jussi01 please.
<nalioth> purple or red, jussi01 ?
<ardchoille> hehe
<jpatrick> guys, help needed in #ubuntu-meeting it seems
<jpatrick> (I think)
<Pici> with?
 * PriceChild looks in
<PriceChild> jpatrick, what's wrong?
<jpatrick> < zLox> [IDEA] We stop using Launchpad, since it's proprietary and evil.
<jpatrick> < somerville32> zLox,please stop
<jpatrick> looks like a joke tho
<ikonia> who sommerville32 ?
<Pici> no, zLox
<ikonia> ;)
<Pici> jpatrick: I suppose if he does it again, remind him that there is a meeting going on and that it isnt the proper forum for such complaints.
<PriceChild> I would suggest that it is just left alone
<PriceChild> they can handle their own meetings
<Pici> I assumed jpatrick was a meeting participant.
<Pici> #ubuntu seems particularly busy the last few days
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> quite hectick too
<ikonia> not looking forward to 8.04 with it being an LTS release
<nalioth> ikonia: c'mon, i know you're waiting to see how they configure it to directly upgrade from 6.06
<ikonia> nalioth: thats one of the delights on my list
<ikonia> I'm personally looking forward to 8.04
<ikonia> not looking forward to "why don't my desktop effects work on 8.04 I've upgraded from 7.04"
<PriceChild> Hey darkride, how can I help?
<jpatrick> Pici: no, I was just watching
<jpatrick> nalioth: what does "SendQ exceeded" mean?
<PriceChild> nalioth, I think it means that the amount of text the network had in a buffer to send the user got to a high enough limit to kick them off.
<jussi01> nalioth: thanks
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> i'm tired
<jpatrick> well, my bot just /quit because of it :)
<PriceChild> and it seems you are too ;)
 * jussi01 hands PriceChild a nice cup of coffee
<PriceChild> jpatrick, really don't take my word for it
<PriceChild> jussi01, I don't drink coffee :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: red bull?
<PriceChild> nope
 * jussi01 sighs hands PriceChild a herbal tea and sends him off to bed
<PriceChild> :)
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone familiar with the user LeAstrale ?
<PriceChild> Hey bodhi_zazen.
<PriceChild> I think we've had an idler here with similar name.
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo pressenter
<PriceChild> bodhi_zazen, where's the issue?
<bodhi_zazen> PriceChild,
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bodhi_zazen> He is asking to join the beginners team and I thought I recognized the nick
<bodhi_zazen> wanted to check on any history
<bodhi_zazen> what do you mean by idler exactly ?
<PriceChild> bodhi_zazen, someone we don't know who just never left after their issue was resolved (if they even had an issue in the first place)
<PriceChild> but i don't think this is who i was reminded of
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> No problem.
<bodhi_zazen> S/he claims to be a windows admin interested in Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> posts of forums are not technical
<PriceChild> bodhi_zazen, very new... I'd suggest you want people more experienced and with a longer contribution
<bodhi_zazen> Yea
<bodhi_zazen> I have a quiz I give to folks
<bodhi_zazen> new user questions type of thing
<bodhi_zazen> I find post history does not alwys reflect actual knowledge or ability to help new users
<bodhi_zazen> plus I get a look at their temperment by watching them squirm a little
<bodhi_zazen> I accept a few "green" users, it helps me keep my focus as it is easy to forget what it is like to boot Ubuntu for the first time ...
<pressenter> bodhi_zazen: ?
 * mneptok wants to be a new user!
<mneptok> can i have a lobotomy and steroid injections?
<mneptok> i'll settle for human growth hormone ....
<pressenter> Yea, i would like that hormone to. :/
<LjL> ah, congrats jussi01
<Gary> whats he done?
<LjL> Gary: /whois
<Gary> ahh, woo well done petal
<Gary> suppose I ought to go for it someday
 * LjL hides
<mneptok> congrats jussi01
 * mneptok should probably become an Ubuntu member someday
<Gary> you really ought to
<Gary> "p
<Gary> eek, fail :p
<mneptok> anyone here in .es?
<LjL> mneptok: -es? yes
<LjL> .es, no
<LjL> mneptok: for people who *are* in .es, ask in -irc
<mneptok> no worries. MagicFab found someone.
<bodhi_zazen> lo pressenter
<bodhi_zazen> sorry, random act of tab completion
<PriceChild> mneptok, was that announcing spanish support?
<jpatrick> mneptok: hola
<mneptok> jpatrick: que tal?
<jpatrick> mneptok: bien bien
<jpatrick> mneptok: y usted? (even if we should move this to -irc)
<mneptok> jpatrick: ahora se hace. gracias.
<pressenter> bodhi_zazen: Ah, no problem m8.
<bodhi_zazen> :)
<jpatrick> mneptok: hmm, even the channel contact is there now
<PriceChild> Hey trudy, change your username pleae.
<ikonia> interesting name
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo joejaxx, you are like everywhere man
<joejaxx> hi
<joejaxx> bodhi_zazen: yeap :)
<joejaxx> and across multiple servers too
<joejaxx> lol
<bodhi_zazen> lmao
<PriceChild> and behind you
<PriceChild> Hey there emonkey, how can I help?
<PriceChild> Hey yuriy, how can I help?
<yuriy> i got membership last week, can i get a cloak?
<emonkey> PriceChild, I'm Member since I while and I'm wondering if I can get a cloak
<PriceChild> emonkey, yuriy, could you give me your launchpad urls please?
<emonkey> PriceChild, https://launchpad.net/~emonkey
<PriceChild> makes sense ;)
<yuriy> PriceChild: https://launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov
<PriceChild> yuriy, emonkey, have you registered two nicks, linked one to the other and set an email via nickserv?
<emonkey> PriceChild, I've got several nicks, the main nick initially was m-onkey
<PriceChild> emonkey, the main nick will become the end of your cloak, so choose the one you think is nicest :)
<yuriy> no, no, and i think so but it was a while ago so i need to check i guess
<nalioth> yuriy: you need to link an alt nick, please
<ikonia> spam bot ivelin
<PriceChild> hehe
<ikonia> nalioth: he's in mandriva doing the same spam I think
<ikonia> can you look in  ?
<ikonia> please I should say
<ikonia> didn't mean to drop the manners
<PriceChild> yuriy, all done?
<yuriy> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> yuriy, cool, nalioth should get you cloaked in a minute :)
<nalioth> emonkey: which nick did you want in the cloak?
<emonkey> nalioth, emonkey please
<PriceChild> Uuu do you not have to have the main nick in the cloak anymore? Funky.
<emonkey> :)
<PriceChild> Congrats yuriy, you have your cloak. Anything else we can help you with?
<nalioth> emonkey: /msg nickserv set master emonkey    and lmk
<yuriy> that's it, thanks PriceChild, nalioth
<emonkey> nalioth, done
<PriceChild> maybe not then 8-)
<emonkey> and lmk?
<emonkey> uh here is it... nice :)
<PriceChild> emonkey, "let me know", i assume
<nalioth> emonkey: yes, 'let me know'
<emonkey> nalioth, PriceChild, thank you very much
<emonkey> PriceChild, unfortunatley wtf didn't know it ...
<emonkey> $ wtf lmk
<emonkey> Gee...  I don't know what lmk means...
<ljsmithx> !meeting woman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meeting woman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ljsmithx> AAHHAHAH
<emonkey> o_O
<ljsmithx> lol
<PriceChild> emonkey, never knew about wtf
<ljsmithx> wtf win the for!
<PriceChild> Hello there ljsmithx :)
<ljsmithx> hello!
<emonkey> PriceChild, nice command, it's in the package bsdgames
<PriceChild> yup just found it thanks
<PriceChild> LjL, how can I help?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, how can I help?
<ljsmithx> umm
<ljsmithx> No, I didnt ask for any help... but thanks anyway :)
<ljsmithx> I like playing with the bot lol
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, oh wait... you're .au so I assume something to do with someone before who I remember was .au
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> .au?
<ljsmithx> I'm in aus yes
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, if you have no further business here then please /part :)
<ljsmithx> :(
 * ljsmithx shanks PriceChild in the face
<ljsmithx> :)
<PriceChild> Different isp to dbmoob though.
<PriceChild> He'll be back
<Tm_T> he had his fun already
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> I'm not in my kindest mood
<PriceChild> Why would plane flight tickets go down 2 months before the date?
<PriceChild> Its ridiculously annoying.
<ljsmithx> why did you do that?
<ljsmithx> :'(
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, because you're offtopic for this channel. Any further offtopic discussion *will be ignored*.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: may I do one thing, please?
<ljsmithx> but this is #ubuntu-offtopic is it not?
<PriceChild> aha
<Tm_T> ;)
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, this is #ubuntu-ops and you have been banforwarded here :)
<ljsmithx> I have?
<ljsmithx> :O
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, next time read /topic before you embarrass yourself.
<ljsmithx> why is that?
<PriceChild> just finding out
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> ohh
<ljsmithx> the microsoft thing prob
<ljsmithx> WOAH
<ljsmithx> is this ubuntu-ops?
<ljsmithx> crap
<ljsmithx> im in the wrong place
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, you have been *banforwarded* into here from -offtopic.
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> dont hurt me :)
<PriceChild> hmm don't see it on the bt
<PriceChild> ping pici
<PriceChild> (not you)
<ljsmithx> whats ping pici?
<ljsmithx> a ping thingo?
<PriceChild> ah got it
<Pici> pong
<Tm_T> Pici: |  .|
<ljsmithx> bong
<ljsmithx> | '  |
<Pici> ljsmithx: Do you perhaps know why you may have been removed from the channel?
<PriceChild> Pici, I found the ban, the forward didn't show up in there for some reason? Want to deal with it?
<ljsmithx> Pici no i don't
<Pici> PriceChild: Yeah, I remember it, I couldnt find the forward either when I did it.
<ljsmithx> it doesnt matter akk that much
<ljsmithx> all*
<Pici> Why not?
<Tm_T> because he is only fooling around?
 * Tm_T hides
<ljsmithx> i dont mind being removed from things
<ljsmithx> i'll just sit back and chill in all your 1337ness
<Pici> ljsmithx: I had requested that you stop abusing the bot, I stepped away from the computer for a few minutes to take care of some business and when I came back you were at it again.  You quit however before I could address the issue.
<Pici> !botabuse | ljsmithx
<ubotu> ljsmithx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ljsmithx> Ahhk
<Pici> I dont care if you play with it in a query, just not in a channel, okay?
<ljsmithx> I apologize for that
<nalioth> ljsmithx: we're not a cold storage channel
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> cold storage lol
<nalioth> you can "chill" somewhere else, please
<ljsmithx> can i sit?
<gnomefreak> i think he means read topic
<Pici> nalioth: eh? I'm not done with him.
<ljsmithx> you all hate me lol
<ljsmithx> i think anyway...
<Pici> ljsmithx: You can rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic now, I ask that you part this channel though.
<Pici> and we don't hate you... just dont give us a reason to though ;)
<ljsmithx> just one more thing
<gnomefreak> i cant hate you i dont know you ;)
<ljsmithx> i'm not even sure why i started xchat lol
 * ljsmithx gives money to everyone
<ljsmithx> CYA!
<PriceChild> jrib, the floodbot handles the paste now :D
<jrib> nice
<LjL> @lart pricechild
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-11
<elkbuntu> PreZLaptop, i take it you're not a friendly neighbourhood romneybot?
<Tm_T> tsadaaaaam
 * Tm_T hugs elkbuntu 
<Pici> gnomefreak!
<nalioth> darn it, i knew we should have changed the locks...
<nalioth> hi gnomefreak  :)
<LjL> hello chuy
<chuy_max> LjL, hi
<chuy_max> why am I being banned?
<LjL> i think you know why chuy
<chuy_max> nope
<Pici> wow... just wow.
<chuy_max> I just connected
<chuy_max> can you just tell me so I don't do it anymore?
<LjL> chuy_max, everything is possible, but some things are probabilistically very, very unlikely
<Pici> What was the last thing you remember doing on #ubuntu/related channels?
<chuy_max> maybe asking/answering something?
<chuy_max> I don't remember doing anything wrong
<Pici> Give me us a moment please.
<chuy_max> ok
<LjL> chuy_max, can you leave this channel for a minute? i'll invite you back, but we need to discuss something briefly
<chuy_max> ok
<Pici> So.
<stdin>  BraWearerGuy38B (n=9435@62.42.4.194.dyn.user.ono.com) is back again
<Pici> I thought that they were the same person, but I'm not so sure now.
<LjL> we need to know if "our" chuy, the one who was banned, was identified to services
<LjL> anybody has a whois in the logs?
<LjL> or capab identify-msg?
<nalioth> LjL: chuy_max was indeed identified
<nalioth> oh, our troll chuy
 * nalioth has no clue  :(
<Pici> I think he was identified as FullMon-t
<Pici> Although, grepping for fullmon-t gives completely different behavior than chuy exhibited.
<LjL> Pici: well but it *is* definitely the same person... i have a NICK command
<LjL> he changed from fullmon-t to chuy
<LjL> last seen quit msg: "/ pici"
<Pici> Hostmasks are different, but if he was using a proxy like he threatened, it very well could be him.
<Pici> Not that this really helps us with the chuy / chuy_max situation
<nalioth> holy moly
<nalioth> you guys are linking chuy with chuy_max ?
<nalioth> let the poor guy in
 * nalioth shakes his head
<Pici> nalioth: you know him?
<Pici> Well, I take that as you do.
<nalioth> no, but suspicion over a similar nick is not cool
<LjL> nalioth: well, same ident
<nalioth> chuy has not identified in 9 weeks
<LjL> nalioth: but chuy *is* chuy_max (to nickserv)
<LjL> both *.mx
<nalioth> lots of people have the same ident
<Pici> I suppose if it was the same fellow, he would have not created fullmon-t to talk to us with.
<nalioth> LjL: i just /ns info'd both.
<nalioth> they are not linked
<LjL> nalioth: no, but they're quite clearly the same user... same ISP, same ident, come on - same user. but they might not be the same user as "our" chuy, who is n=chuy@72.178.63.126
<Pici> same isp?
<Pici> Lets just ban on 72.178.63.126, let chuy_max in and just keep an eye on things.
<Pici> How does that sound?
<LjL> Pici: it sounds ok
<chuy_max> hi
<Pici> chuy_max: Thanks for being patient.
<LjL> chuy_max: the issue here is that your name resembles very much the name of someone who is banned. i hope it's not really you, but we believe it's not - so apologies for the inconvenience, and you can now join #ubuntu
<Pici> s/banned/caused a big scene and was banned/
<chuy_max> I was thinking something like that happened, Chuy is a pretty popular nick for Iesus in hispanic countries
<chuy_max> Jesus
<Pici> Interesting... to me it was extremely uncommon.
<LjL> chuy_max: good to know. you should probably link your current nickname to "chuy" (that nickname is also yours, is it not?)
<chuy_max> I didn't register that nick
<LjL> chuy_max: it was last used 9 weeks ago, if you want you can ask freenode staff to release it to you
<Pici> LjL: Like he said, its a common nickname /shrug
<LjL> Pici: (err yeah but same isp...)
<Pici> LjL: .mx...
<chuy_max> ok, I will ask one :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: !
<gnomefreak> :)
<LjL> hey gnome
<Pici> Welcome back.
<LjL> chuy_max: meanwhile anyway, check if you can join #ubuntu now, you should
<LjL> cool
<gnomefreak> hi everyone im back for atleast the time being. had major surgery and still recovering
<Pici> We heard, I hope you're not still in a lot of pain.
<LjL> gnomefreak: hope it's all well insomuch as it can be
<gnomefreak> a bit still
<Pici> !idle | chuy_max :)
<ubotu> chuy_max :): Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<chuy_max> ok
<chuy_max> good bye :)
<Pici> Byas
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (twavisdegwet)
<nalioth> Pici: #freenode IS a support channel
<Pici> nalioth: see my correction.
<nalioth> Pici: we answer all help questions (not just network related0
<Pici> nalioth: Oh, I'm sorry.
<nalioth> we've had questions on how to install tile floors
<nalioth> and frame up new construction
<Pici> Sorry, whenever I've been in there people seem to herd people out who dont ask network support questions.. although I'm not sure if those people were staffers or not.
 * Pici now knows
<nalioth> there is a sinister troll who lies in wait and speaks falsehoods
<tonyyarusso> I thought random help was more #defocus's thing, but I apparently was mistaken as well.
<nalioth> #defocus = controlled chaos
<stdin> controlled?
<nalioth> #freenode used to be #help / ##anything and we continue to help with anything
<nalioth> stdin: if you want uncontrolled chaos, join #politics
<stdin> nah, my highlights would go off every second in there
<tonyyarusso> Now, here's something that's always confused me - what's the difference between #politics and ##politics?
<LjL> nalioth: but you always had a #freenode or ##freenode, didn't you
<nalioth> #politics is "no holds barred" and ##politics is moderated
<nalioth> LjL: ##freenode doesn't exist or is inhabited by trolls
<LjL> nalioth: i mean before the change, and i said "or" because i don't remember which one it was
<tonyyarusso> aah
<LjL> nalioth: weird naming though (for politics) ;)
<Pici> Perhaps intended, so the unwashed masses go to the unmoderated channel
<tonyyarusso> fair point
<nalioth> LjL: at one time, #freenode was what #defocus is now
<nalioth> way long ago
<LjL> well i've been around since more than two years, depends what you mean by way ago
<nalioth> more than 3 or 4 years back
<LjL> ah i'm probably thinking of #freenode-social
<Pici> hrm, what do you think of soshite's name in #ubuntu, its setting off my hilights.
<nalioth> i think actions speak louder than nicks
<Pici> I had a feeling you'd say something like that.
<Pici> :)
<LjL> erm, the actions being "being offtopic"
<jdong> nicks and stones can break my bones....
<tonyyarusso> Pici: certainly not new regardless :P
<Pici> LjL: to be honest I didnt even read what they were talking about.
<LjL> Pici: electricity stuff
<LjL> nickspoon can break my bones
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys.. I know better...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: answering an ot question is hardly the end of the world
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<nalioth> just answer it an then tell the requestor to continue your chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed...  I really thought it would be a one line end of discussion thing...  Then it dragged out and we ended up in ot anyhow.. but I will be more careful
<Pici> Stop being so hard on yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> I am really tired...  the new grandkid seems to spend more time here than at their house...  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Where did I put the duct tape...   ummmmm...
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: next to the velcro
<Jack_Sparrow> velcro sheet... every parents dream
<Jack_Sparrow> take care guys...    cya tomorrow
<LjL> yikes... i was smoking now, missed him
<LjL> must be careful with calling some people offtopic :)
<LjL> when he comes back explain to him that i'd be offtopic half of the time if it weren't for the fact that i know that most of you would not call !ot on me (though you should) when i am
<LjL> night
<Pici> goodnight
<Pici> back already?
<ardchoille> That was a quick catnap
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, ajmorris said: !botabuse is fun
<tonyyarusso> Time from question asked to first totally jerkface response in #fedora: 51 seconds.
<nalioth> shouldn't tease the trolls, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I have a real, Fedora-related question!
<tritium> tonyyarusso: what?!?!?!?
<tonyyarusso> The server at school (where I just started a work-study position) got hosed by a power outage and I wanted to see if there was anything we can do other than reinstall.
<tonyyarusso> That particular server happens to be running Fedora.
<elkbuntu> hosed is a fairly broad term
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: My school has this server running Fedora 4.  It experienced a power outage a few days ago.  Symptoms discovered so far are that a) While Firefox can access pages on the internet, wget, yum, and elinks all can not (in yum's case, meaning any usage of yum is impossible, so the system is in pretty sad shape from that), and b) the mysqld init script is missing without a trace.
<tonyyarusso> 'tis the description
<elkbuntu> is there no RH version of dpkg?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: there is, but it doesn't work real well in maintaining fedorea
<nalioth> sort of like rpm exists for us, but we hardly ever use it
<elkbuntu> s/version/alternative/
<elkbuntu> so like dpkg is to apt, ??? is to yum
<nalioth> elkbuntu: rpm is to yum as dpkg is to apt
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> i did actually know that... i think this heat is killing me slowly
 * elkbuntu is going to go waste $2 on a cheap thermometer so she knows how hot it actually is in here
<elkbuntu> outside, it's 37
<elkbuntu> but it feels cooler out there
<stdin> <Kuropon> anyone willing to test my dcc send speed cap? need a good connection pls.. <file> ~BSG Razor(movie)  < hmm.
<nalioth> stdin: it's not illegal to tape television programs
<stdin> nalioth: is it illegal to then distribute copyrighted content?
<tonyyarusso> distribution is different than taping for own use usually
<nalioth> i'd say it's off topic because file trading is off topic
<elkbuntu> in some parts
<elkbuntu> oh great, my life gets better... my sunnies just fell apart
<nalioth> sunnies?
<tonyyarusso> fish?
<elkbuntu> sunglasses
<nalioth> ah
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: At least you can remember where youput them
<tonyyarusso> oh
<Amaranth> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<elkbuntu> !usersnack
<ubotu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<jussi01> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ardchoille> I think our bot may have an obsession with food
<stdin> what do you mean?
<ardchoille> All the snacks :)
<stdin> everyone/everybot likes snacks :)
<jussi01> !opsnack > stdin
<stdin> heh, got 2 snacks then
<stdin> from ubotu and Ubotwo
<jussi01> lol
<Jucato> jussi01: congrats btw
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks :)
<Seeker`> morning
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (ameet (paste))
<stdin> reop floodbot1 ?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, you'll never guess what happenned....
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh?
<PriceChild> See planet.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: \sh?
<PriceChild> yup
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, theunixgeek said: !ops niceM is either a bot or a troll
<theunixgeek> Please help in #ubuntu. niceM is either a bot or a troll.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: mmmm, I was so about to do it :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> nicem is a bot
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: really?
<theunixgeek> who controls him?
<theunixgeek> it
<theunixgeek> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> None of us...
<PriceChild> theunixgeek, best to give benefit of the doubt
<theunixgeek> all I know is he's a finnish bot by his IP : http://samspade.org/whois/84.248.28.137
<PriceChild> Uuuu last exam today... then kde 4.0 is released so might as well install hardy and play
<theunixgeek> eee 4.0 is finished! :D
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, stdin said: !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Seveas> !kde4 is broken
<ubotu> But kde4 already means something else!
<Pici> hehe
<Seveas> not really
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Seveas> :)
<stdin> there is a !brokenkde4 actually :)
<ce_17taon> server mesra.dal.net
<Pici> I'm starting to think that 125.164.236.93 is just someone who doesnt know how to use their irc client.
<stdin> they're ban forwarded to here for nickspam IIRC
<PriceChild> i think it was more than that
<elkbuntu> Pici, they dont respond when spoken to though
<elkbuntu> !staff | ^^ see above
<ubotu> ^^ see above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Whatever they are... its not normal.
<elkbuntu> Pici, agreed
<jpatrick> LjL: -> #ubuntu-youth
<LjL> what's going on? i left because my proxy crashed tonight...
<jpatrick> LjL: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3476/
<jpatrick> I think I should kick
<Pici> yes.
<LjL> jpatrick, you're an operator, you decide if you should kick.
<jpatrick> man, he left
<Seveas> jpatrick, so do you? :)
<Seveas> hi :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> how goes it?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I need no hot sisters, I have you :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and elkbuntu
<Seveas> (expects another kick)
<Hobbsee> just to make people jealous
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> I'm good at making people jealous
 * Hobbsee grins, remembering the airport
<Seveas> last week a few colleagues of mine wanted me to join them to the pub
<Seveas> so I call my fiancee saying I'll be late and why
<Seveas> took 10 seconds
<ikonia> little help please
<ikonia> check out curs0r in #ubuntu
<Seveas> then they stared at me and asked "how on earth..., I need to ask 2 days in advance"
<Hobbsee> haha
<Seveas> So I put my fiancee on speakerphone and se laughed really hard :)
<Seveas> :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: so, you coming to UDS?
<LjL> no free wifi, no party
 * Seveas now has loads of free wifi
<Seveas> my isp has a contract with the largest hotspot provider in nl since this week to allow every customer unlimited free wifi
<ikonia> Seveas: thanks
<Hobbsee> wow, nice!
<Seveas> ikonia, np
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yeah, best thing is: it covers 3 of the 4 trainstations from my trip from home to work :)
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Seveas> and the 4th is 2 minutes from another one ;)
<ikonia> Seveas: that is unheard of in the uk, fantastic poilcy from your guys
<LjL> ikonia: that's what happens when upper management is on drugs all day
<ikonia> I like it
<Seveas> Of course it helps that my ISP is now owned by the same company that provides these access points ;)
<Seveas> <paste>
<Seveas> <Curs0r> seriously, I'm considering another distribution as I think it's incredibly rude to answer help questions the way he did. Your volunteers should have to behave themselves at least as much as the users don't you think?
<Seveas> <Seveas> then please make the switch. Ikonia was trying to help you but you were uncooperative and rude. things went downhill from there because both of you insisted the other was behaving wrong.
<Seveas> <Curs0r> suppose I was a new user to linux? Something like that could have driven me away for years if not forever.
<Seveas> <Curs0r> His answer was useless and condescending
<Seveas> <Seveas> that's your interpretation
<Seveas> <Curs0r> And it's correct
<Seveas> <Seveas> not at all
<Seveas> <Seveas> his answer was useful and not at all condescending
<Seveas> <Seveas> the way you reacted was quite bad
<Seveas> <Curs0r> As an intelligent person with manners, I disagree
<Seveas> <Seveas> I see neither intelligence nor manners in your actions
<Mez> !paste | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seveas> </paste>
<Seveas> heh, more paste
<Seveas> <Curs0r> And fuck you too.
<Pici> What was the answer that ikonia gave? or where abouts in my log should I look for it?
<ikonia> paste paste paste
 * Pici lastlogs
<ikonia> Pici: he asked if a re-install would fix his issue, I said "I don't see why"
<Seveas> <Curs0r> You banned me from a channel for what I said in pm? How juvenile
<Seveas> <Seveas> irc guidelines don't end at channel borders
<Seveas> <Curs0r> waa
<Seveas> <Seveas> so until you grow manners and preferably some intelligence, goodbye
<Seveas> <Curs0r> Eat me stimpy
<Seveas> it gets better
<ikonia> please paste the full lot
 * LjL brings floodbot in here
<ikonia> he came in looking for a fight
<Seveas> he did
<Seveas> did the same on sept 27 last year
<Seveas> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=curs0r&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<Pici> Stimpy? Thats an insult now?
<Seveas> apparently
<Mez> Seveas, remember, IRC is a privilege, not a right, *hint hint*
<Seveas> :)
<elkbuntu> Mez, the whole damn internet is a privilege
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, if you want, there is a nickserv option to allow unregistered users to message you.
<Mez> You must be this intelligent to use the internet *picture of stick*
<ikonia> Pici: I'd rather not, just to keep the noise down, but I didn't know you could do that
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> Seveas: I think your getting a complaint in #freenode ;)
<Pici> 10:15:10 <Curs0r> how do I add a cloaked user to the ignore list? Say I want to ignore all ubuntu members (for example) would that be to use the cloak ubuntu/members as the domain to be ignored?
<Pici> hah
<Seveas> hahahahaha
<ikonia> Pici: you beat me to it, is that in #freenode
<Pici> ikonia: yep ;)
 * elkbuntu ops up
<ikonia> ironic that he wants to ignore all ubuntu members, yet the person he had a problem with isn't cloaked with ubuntu
<Pici> you?
<Pici> The S man is.
<Seveas> his problem was with ikonia
<Seveas> well, his real problem is somewhere else...
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> elkbuntu: good call
<PriceChild> Woooooooo exams over.
<Pici> Wooo
<PriceChild> Lectures on Monday :D
<PriceChild> oh wait :(
<jpatrick> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<jpatrick> ok
 * Mez spins on his chair and makes himself feel sick
<Pici> Are we supporting KDE4 in #ubuntu now?
<PriceChild> No.
<elkbuntu> no, +1
<PriceChild> It isn't part of an ubuntu release in any way?
<PriceChild> its part of the kubuntu team's ppas but that's it?
<Pici> Well, +1 or #kubuntu?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: in gutsy-backports too, still building some last few packages/mirrors updaing
<PriceChild> jpatrick, ah right
<PriceChild> i say #kubuntu then
<Pici> Sounds good
<ikonia> is the current 6.06 kubuntu build classed as LTS ?
<jpatrick> yes
<ikonia> someone was shouting about 8.04 not being LTS, any truth in that ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, not for kubuntu, ubuntu wil be
<PriceChild> *will
<jpatrick> ikonia: it's _kubuntu_ hardy that won't be LTS
<PriceChild> ikonia, explanations are probably still on planet
<ikonia> that's what was being shouted about, I'd not read anything to say yay or nay
<ikonia> PriceChild: I think it's reasonably self explanitory
<ikonia> ;)
<jpatrick> ikonia: http://tinyurl.com/32b8fs
<ikonia> oh, thanks
<jpatrick> what I wrote up from the meeting we had
<ikonia> makes for an interesting read
<jpatrick> you're welcome :)
<ikonia> jpatrick: not the reasons I had in mind, but very sensible ones
<jpatrick> ikonia: what reasons were those?
<ikonia> the 3.5/4 stability supportability reasons, very sensible
<jpatrick> no, the reasons you had in mind :)
<ikonia> ahh, mine where just personal silly ones as I'm not a big kde fan / user
<ikonia> eg: drop it because I don't like it
<ikonia> I was just being facicious
<jpatrick> hmm :)
<ikonia> I meant drop kde because I don't like it, not "drop the topc"
<ikonia> wasn't being rude
<ikonia> topic
<jpatrick> ;) no worries
<LjL> sorry but there's only so much idiocy i can put up with
 * Pici headdesks
<Pici> I can't take it either.
<Pici> I'm not very happy with the rash of bad advice being given in the channel lately either.  Just a part of growing pains I guess...
<LjL> Pici, when bad advice is given, you lart the bad advicer. lart verbally that is, but don't think about it twice
<PriceChild> stomp on them
<Pici> I do... but its been just getting annoying now.
<LjL> Pici, when you help someone, you've helped one person out of 10000 who still need help. when you correct bad advice in a way that the bad advicer understand why their advice was bad, you've suddenly fixed a potentially exponentially growing amount of issues
<LjL> so it's worth it
<Pici> LjL: Oh, I know its worth it, otherwise I wouldnt be doing it.
<Pici> I'm just venting :)
<LjL> ehm...
<LjL> look at -ops-monitor
<LjL> and look at the exchange between benjiman and odd_bloke in #u
<Pici> hrm...
<PriceChild> warwick...
<PriceChild> i almost went there
<Pici> Very odd.
<LjL> they're probably good though, google hints that they're different people
<PriceChild> I'm /msg'ing them
<PriceChild> Those two gave *exactly* identical replies.
<LjL> PriceChild: uh? that is?
<LjL> benjiman, odd_bloke and lamby are registered, {brad} is not. the former two are on freenode, the latter two are not
<LjL> registered since a long time
<PriceChild> fauxfaux - incoming
<FauxFaux> Hi PriceChild!
<PriceChild> Hello there FauxFaux.
<PriceChild> benJIman, how can I help?
<benJIman> Hi FauxFaux.
<FauxFaux> !say Hi!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say hi! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FauxFaux> Wow, pre-emptive, today.
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, So... could we start the pm conversation again here please?
<FauxFaux> What PM conversation..?
<PriceChild> <FauxFaux> Oh hi, I upgraded your channel.
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> Pardon?
<PriceChild> <FauxFaux> With my bot network.
<PriceChild> <FauxFaux> (the COMPletely Secret Optimised Cluster)
<PriceChild> =compsoc
<wietz0r> FauxFaux: why
<FauxFaux> Compsoc? That doesn't expand to compsoc!
<PriceChild> wietz0r, How can I help/
<Pici> Bspec, wietz0r: Can I help you?
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, so... what does that mean?
<FauxFaux> I was jokin, PriceChild, I'd never be immature enough to get loads of bots to join your channels.
<FauxFaux> (¬_¬)
<wietz0r> lolgay
<FauxFaux> Hi lamby!
<FauxFaux> !dcc list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcc list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FauxFaux> Oops, wrong channel.
<lamby> Why are so many compsoc people on this channel?
<wietz0r> FauxFaux: with immature you mean ``I don't know how to build a botnet'' amirite ?
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, explain what is going on now please.
<FauxFaux> Absolutely nothing!
<wietz0r> LOL GNAA AMIRITE
<FauxFaux> Could you unban @compsoc? That's horribly unfair. :(
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, so why did you "just happen" to pm me?
<LjL>  
<FauxFaux> About what?!
<wietz0r> because he's FauxFaux
<wietz0r>  
<PriceChild> wietz0r, pardon?
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, i have pasted the pm above.
<wietz0r> PriceChild: you can have it
<FauxFaux> Yeah, you pmmed me!
<FauxFaux> 11/17:08:05 <PriceChild> What're you up to?
<PriceChild> FauxFaux, I am afraid I didn't?
<wietz0r> man
<wietz0r> that guy is such a failure
<Bspec> PriceChild, you didnt pm him?
<LjL> who's wietz0r for that matter
<Pici> We don't joke around about these things.
<Bspec> i think FauxFaux was clowning around
<Bspec> told everyone in ##socialites to join here
<LjL> wtf
<PriceChild> lovely
<PriceChild> thankyou Bspec
<Bspec> youre welcome i guess
<Bspec> so i joined here
<Bspec> i guess i should leave
<PriceChild> Bspec, please.
<Bspec> okies
<wietz0r> LjL: why the ctcp bullshit ?
<PriceChild> wietz0r, go tell them all that bspec told us where you're from and who told you to come here.
<mneptok> wietz0r: it's in response to the "LOL GNAA AMIRITE" bullshit
<LjL> wietz0r: was trying to find out who's who.
<mneptok> wietz0r: we're evaluating your bullshit filter to ensure inbound and outbound traffic shaping match.
<wietz0r> man
<wietz0r> you guys sure are 1337
<wietz0r> fauxfaux told me to join this channel
<Pici> wietz0r: And you listened...
<PriceChild> wietz0r, bspec told us
<wietz0r> fuck
<PriceChild> wietz0r, now go back and have fun with bad language
<wietz0r> I should be leet aswell
<wietz0r> 18:21 [freenode] [ctcp(PriceChild)] VERSION
<wietz0r> 18:21 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from PriceChild: xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu
<wietz0r> damn
<LjL> wietz0r: and you do everything that people randomly tell you to?
<wietz0r> on irc ?
<wietz0r> heck yes
<mneptok> wietz0r: type /quit
<wietz0r> if there might be some fun in it, sure I will
<wietz0r> unless the people are complete and utter retards ofcourse
<wietz0r> np
<Pici> What about counting from 1 to 3?
<wietz0r> What about it ?
<LjL> wietz0r: yeah, i bet you can't count from 1 to 3 using the english words for those numbers each on a line, without misspelling, in at most 5 seconds
<wietz0r> LjL: I bet you don't know when to use a capital "i" in a sentence
<LjL> wietz0r: you lose
<wietz0r> but hey, atleast you know how to use some sw33t ctcp commands
<LjL> yeah, i bet you know much better than that though
<wietz0r> heck yes
<wietz0r> let me show you
<Pici> !idle | benJIman
<ubotu> benJIman: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<wietz0r> LjL: 18:24 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from LjL: 1.296 seconds
<Pici> fancy.
<wietz0r> I can teach you how to do sweet things like this if you want
<wietz0r> just join ##otw
<wietz0r> best channel on freenode, easily
<ikonia> ooh its the Of the Wall Lot
<wietz0r> Ofcourse it is
<mneptok> oh, i thought it was "Outed Transsexuals World"
<stdin> hmm, you step away for a few hours and look what happens...
<Pici> PriceChild: that hostmask is still muted fyi
<Pici> PriceChild: thats why he didnt respond.
<LjL> wietz0r: nah, i know those. i think you know much more l33t commands, but i don't think i'm prepared to learn about them
<LjL> mneptok...
<wietz0r> mneptok: Man, you sure are sweet at this whole ``backcronym'' thing
<wietz0r> mneptok: notice use of GNU/quotes
<ikonia> warick uni ?
<mneptok> wietz0r: man, you sure are sweet at having a sweet short list of sweet adjectives.
<wietz0r> mneptok: Heck yes
<wietz0r> mneptok: However, variety is the spice of life
<wietz0r> mneptok: but I know you're probably h4x enough to know this
<Pici> risjh: Can we help you?
<LjL> wietz0r: ok, just, morale of the story... if you're randomly told to join a channel together with a swarm of other people, you shouldn't be surprised if you've investigated and CTCP'd by the people of that channel.
<LjL> now, nothing else to see, please move along
 * mneptok pats wietz0r onna head
<wietz0r> Lol what
<wietz0r> ``investigated'' ?
<risjh> Pici: i am confused
<wietz0r> You can ofcourse, just ask
<risjh> what is going on?
<Pici> risjh: Why are you here?
<LjL> wietz0r: that ctcp was a way to investigate.
<LjL> wietz0r: yeah sure
<risjh> Pici: wanted to ask if ubuntu is a rolling distro
<wietz0r> Sure
<PriceChild> risjh, no need to worry about anything else. Can I help you?
<wietz0r> LjL: ask away
<risjh> PriceChild: is ubuntu a rolling distro?
<Pici> risjh: You are in the #ubuntu-ops channel, either you were banforwarded here or you joined accidentally.
<risjh> i shouldnt be here?
<PriceChild> risjh, this is not a support channel. and No.
<risjh> ok i see i read the topic now
<LjL> wietz0r: ask away? ok, are you a gnaa member?
<PriceChild> risjh, not if you don't have any business here.
<risjh> later folks
<wietz0r> LjL: No, I am not in anyway affiliated with the Gay Nigger Association of America
<LjL> i see.
<LjL> i asked what i wanted to know.
<LjL> i'm done.
<Pici> Can we please be done with this?
<wietz0r> LjL: how was ctcping me gonna let you find this out ?
<wietz0r> I am just interested in this, after this I will leave
<LjL> ctcping was to help me find out if you were on the same machine as those five other folks.
<wietz0r> you mean /whois
<wietz0r> but sure
<LjL> no, i don't mean /whois
<wietz0r> Oh, you 1337 hacker
<LjL> no. but really, we're done now.
<wietz0r> anyhow, I didn't mean to cause any disturbance yadayadayda
<wietz0r> later
<Pici> Lies.
<ikonia> < wietz0r> can I leave a channel in irssi but keep the window open ?
<ikonia> he's trying to look like he's leaving but not
<LjL> ikonia: i think he knows better than that though
<LjL> anyway, incident closed.
 * Pici closes the book
<ikonia> LjL Pici you two are like a double act with the counting thing
<LjL> ikonia: it never works though
<ikonia> I was hopinh
<ikonia> hopinh
<ikonia> hoping
<Pici> I was hopinh too
<ikonia> ughh
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici>  commiebob (i=loser@cpe-74-79-24-106.twcny.res.rr.com)
<Pici> !staff | above user attempted a dcc exploit, but didnt use enough character to trigger it and didnt caught by the auto-l-line
<ubotu> above user attempted a dcc exploit, but didnt use enough character to trigger it and didnt caught by the auto-l-line: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> heh, characters, not character.... although lack of character might have something to do with it.
<nalioth> well, we can't fault 'em for trying
<Pici> we can't?
<LjL> uhm, although...
<Pici> Yes, it triggered the floodbots
<LjL> the *bots* shouldn't have been triggered by a non-exploit either
<LjL> yeah
<Pici> Thats the only way I noticed it
<LjL> but i thought i did have a characters count check in place
<nalioth> it did not trigger me (obviously)
<nalioth> i don't think it was malicious in nature, after looking at /lastlog
<Pici> nalioth: Why not?
<Pici> He joined, was there for a minute, did his thing, and left.
<nalioth> i think it was meant as a joke
<nalioth> actually.
<nalioth> the trolls know well what it takes to actually exploit
<LjL> well, it was a *failed* exploit
<LjL> and he did indeed say dcc send fail
<LjL> anyway later
<Pici> Laters
<ardchoille> I dislike those *snack factoids. They provide nothing useful to the channel.
<stdin> they make people feel appreciated when they help, well !helpersnack does anyway
<Pici> There are a few non-useful factoids, but as long as they dont get abused, I see no problem with them.
<nalioth> ardchoille: there are many factoids that consist of 100% cruft
<ardchoille> nalioth: I'm beginning to see that
<nalioth> ardchoille: do you remember ubotu v1?
<ardchoille> I think that was before my time in ubuntu
<Pici> Any 'fun' factoids that I add, I usually make only active in #ubuntu-offtopic, theres no need for them in any of the other channels.
<Pici> s/usually/only/
<Gary> I hate the !Gary one :'(
<Pici> !gary
<ubotu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<nalioth> well, cafuego (the guy that operated it) still has his factoid page up.  it allowed anyone to add a factoid, and we (the ubuntu ops) were always going through the list and deleting the nasty/off topic ones
<ardchoille> nalioth: eeewwwww
<nalioth> so if you want to see "major cruft", ardchoille, find the ubotu v1 factoid page and give it a read
<ardchoille> hehe, no thanks
<Pici> I do agree with stdin on the helpersnack one, I use that every now and then for the exceptional user who is helping alot.
<ardchoille> A simple "thank you" should suffice, imo
<stdin> but the user feels "special" when ubotu does it, and everyone else notices ubotu doing it too, so they feel "extra special" :P
<Gary> my mum says I am special
<stdin> because you are :)
<Daviey> he's not special, he's a very naughty boy
<Gary> :'(
<jussi01> there are fun useful factoids like !thanks, and then there are just useless ones, like !jdong
<Pici> jdong is pretty useless...
<jussi01> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Pici> I think we're being too sterile about this, I wouldnt be happy if ubotu was completely devoid of humor.
<jussi01> I would have to agree with that
<ubotu> In ubotu, luca_b said: !plasma is Plasma is the new technology developed in KDE 4 to improve the user's desktop experience. For more information, turn to the FAQ at http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/FAQ
 * jussi01 is completely bored of the kde4 discussion in #k ... 
<stdin> not much you can do about it, and expect it for a few days (at least) yet
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, I know...
<Pici> If Kubuntu would just release versions more often you wouldnt have this problem
<Pici> s/kubuntu/KDE/
<Pici> :p
<jussi01> I just wish we had a separate channel for it or something, like #kubuntu-kde4 its like devel talk in there, which is cool and needed, but doesnt help the new people...
<Pici> #kubuntu+1
<jussi01> Pici: ssshhh
<Gary> is kde4 out then :p
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> THWAACCKKK
<Gary> is it shiny?
 * Gary hides
<Pici> I'm not a KDE user, but I really have nothing against it :)
<stdin> jussi01: kde4 is community supported, so it should be in #kubuntu, but maybe a #kubuntu-kde4 isn't a bad idea. or a #kubuntu-kde3 for when hardy had 4 by default
<stdin> something to think about for later anyway
<jussi01> stdin: I suppose, just when we are having these dual versions, it gets a tad on my nerves...
<stdin> gets messy anyway, you have to ask "what version of Kubuntu and what version of KDE" when hardy comes out
<Pici> Its messy if you want to split the channels up too.
<jussi01> life is messy....
<stdin> yeah, that's why I think it's something that needs proper discussion, later
<jussi01> its messy in #kubuntu... which way do you want it?
<stdin> we'll have to bring it up at one of the kubuntu meetings
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, we will have to,
<Pici> imo #k is no where near as messy as #u is.
<jussi01> thats really not the point....
<Pici> I didnt mean for it to sound like a competition, sorry.
<stdin> #ubuntu vs. #kubuntu, the new "Gnome vs. KDE" for 2008 :p
<jussi01> LOL
<Pici> Both channels are going through their own growing pains.
<jussi01> yeah, its something thats getting a little worrying for me, wondering how we are going to do it in the future when we have 30 or 40 thousand people trying to cram into #ubuntu
<Pici> I hope we arent using irc at that point.
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> Plus as the distro grows, hopefully it will be more easy to use, more stable and less people will even require support.
<jussi01> one hopes...
<Pici> I gotta hope for something ;)
<jussi01> hehe, true
<Seveas> Plus as the distro grows, hopefully it will be more easy to use, attracting more users with less clue, increasing the support demand
<Seveas> which is what's happening :)
<jussi01> exactly what I was thinking..
<jussi01> Hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi
 * jussi01 wonders how to get his shiny new email address working...
<Seveas> what's your main launchpad address?
<jussi01> Seveas: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jussi01
<stdin> jussi01: it took about a month for me, apparently LP runs it as one big cron job
<Seveas> <** 550 <youraddressatubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<Seveas> stdin, not cron job but manually run
<jussi01> Ok, so how do I fix it?
<Seveas> to test: swaks -f bill@microsoft.com -t yourubuntu.comaddress
<stdin> Seveas: took forever for mine then :p
<Seveas> :)
<jussi01> oooh, i think it works now!
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51571/
<Pici> Seveas: Any word on getting ubotu moved to canonical's server or transferring updates/maintenance of it to someone else?
<Seveas> nobody volunteered
<Pici> I'm concidering volunteering.
<jussi01> I would, but you dont want me too ;)
<ardchoille> Seveas: Anything I can do to help?
<Gary> surely mneptok must be useful for something? :-)
<Pici> About as useful as jdong.
<jussi01> LOL
<Seveas> I don't know who you insulted most
<Pici> Thats the beauty of it.
<ardchoille> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> May I ask a short offtopic question.
<Pici> No, we're being very serious right now... of course you can.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a multi-user extension for unix  from 2 user to unlimited.. Is it of any value to the project or to give it away to the group
<Jack_Sparrow> I found it while cleaning my office
<Pici> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a 'multi-user extension' for unix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Software license.. it was expensive at the time..
<Seeker`> I would potentially be willing to help with ubotu once I finish uni in june, but it depends on jobs etc.
<Seeker`> well, specifically, whether I find one or not
<PriceChild> eek i should be applying for jobs already
<Seeker`> PriceChild: you are 2nd year?
<Seeker`> or final year?
<PriceChild> yup
<Seeker`> why do you need to apply for jobs?
<PriceChild> I've got a DoE gold expedition on the books hopefully but obviously that doesn't pay
<PriceChild> for money :D
<Seeker`> heh
<PriceChild> mullah
<PriceChild> renumeration
<Seeker`> but you have a year before graduation
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> that's if i make it to graduation
<Seeker`> I need a job because the student loans compnay / my parents will stop giving me money soon
<PriceChild> damn parents
<PriceChild> lulling you into a false sense of security
<Seeker`> heh
<PriceChild> and then BLAM!
<jussi01> Seeker` has parents o.O
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> jussi01: No, I just spontaneously came into existace
<jussi01> lol
 * PriceChild eats ice cream and cookies
 * PriceChild dips cookie in ice cream
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<PriceChild> <__mikem> How do I get the stupid built in webcam for my hp pavilian to work? I need to get a recent picture for this dating service I just signed off for
<PriceChild> (-offtopic)
<Gary> lol
<Gary> he sounds really annoyed too :p
<LjL> sigh
<PriceChild> LjL, what's up?
<LjL> PriceChild: oh nothing, just sighing on mikem.
<PriceChild> :)
<articpenguin3800> im still banned from ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, you told us a few weeks ago and quickly left
<PriceChild> Thanks for the reminder.
<articpenguin3800> couple days ago
<articpenguin3800> my computer crashed
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, skyfalcon866?
<articpenguin3800> didnt we talk about this last week?
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, you've probably dealt with us once, we've dealt with hundreds
<Seveas> articpenguin3800, it's a good thing if ops don't remember you. You probably weren't too bad
<LjL> Seveas: wrong
<Seveas> if they remember you, you're in trouble
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, The ban has been lifted, "/msg ubotu guidelines"
<Seveas> LjL, you just have dodgy memory ;)
<LjL> Seveas: yes, that's it
<ompaul> articpenguin3800, trolling is not acceptable the /msg ubotu guidelines will help you understand the attitude we try to encourage, you already know the type we don't like
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, anything else I can help you with?
<articpenguin3800> no thanks
<articpenguin3800> bye
<siriusnova> Hi can i please get unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<siriusnova> my friend got on my comp
<siriusnova> and got me banned
<siriusnova> :(
<siriusnova> i went to take a shower and i come back and im banned
<LjL> siriusnova: did friend have a different nickname? i don't see you banned as siriusnova
<siriusnova> LjL - no it was this nick
<siriusnova> it says im not welcome
<LjL> ok, i've found it
<Pici> Twas me.
<LjL> yeah
<siriusnova> :/
<siriusnova> sowrry
<siriusnova> what did he do
<siriusnova> that got me banned anyway
<siriusnova> :/
<LjL> 2008-01-09T17:33:31 <siriusnova> lol
<LjL> 2008-01-09T17:33:32 <siriusnova> http://www.efukt.com/2006_Punched_In_The_Pussy.html
<siriusnova> :/
<siriusnova> im going to kick his ass
<ompaul> game over methinks
<siriusnova> next time im locking my screen :S
<LjL> siriusnova, i'll unban you because you're enough of a regular, but yeah, please lock your computer while not using it, can never hurt
<siriusnova> yeah :(
<nalioth> or electrify the keyboard :0
<siriusnova> especially when your drunk friends are over
<siriusnova> :P
<jdong> oh yes I remember that happening to me, too :)
<jdong> fortunately it was over AIM though
<Gary> where can one find these keyboards you talk of?  I want them for my users
<jdong> I had to correct people for weeks after that I was NOT having a camel and llama party.
<siriusnova> lol
<ompaul> siriusnova, is there anything else we  an help you with?
<siriusnova> oh no im good thanks :)
<jussi01> what is going on in #kubuntu-offtopic's topic?????
<PriceChild> jussi01, ?
<jussi01> PriceChild: weird... i think I was seing things...
<jpatrick> gerax banned from #kubuntu
<PriceChild> jussi01, about the coc?
<jussi01> jpatrick: I was about to do that
<jpatrick> posted a porn link
<jussi01> PriceChild: nm, I was seeing things...
<Seveas> jussi01, so you're not blind :)
<Moduliz0r> hi, does anyone here have power to actually kick someone off the server
<LjL> Moduliz0r: why?
<Moduliz0r> Wait ill get him on
<Moduliz0r> here he is
<Moduliz0r> _Undefine1: tell them your problem
<_Undefine1> ok, my wireless disconnected me, but for some reason my nick wasnt kicked off the freenode network
<LjL> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Moduliz0r> hehe
<_Undefine1> yay, thanks guys
<LjL> no problem
<Moduliz0r> ;)
<LjL> pici...
<Pici> ljl...
<LjL> *you* said it's $chan and not $channel
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-opsnel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<Pici> er... yeah... then I didnt do anything about it...
<LjL> also, #ubuntu is busy, #ubuntu-ops is not, #ubuntu-opsnel even less so :P
<Pici> oops.
<LjL> aah well, my seventh sense failed me
<LjL> who's the sacrifice victim then
<Pici> !away =~ s/$channel/$chan/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> !away =~ s/\$channel/\$chan/
<Palintheus> it seems the !away factoid tacks come extra letters to the channel name
<Palintheus> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like ubotunel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is  unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for  using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<Pici> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<Pici> Palintheus: fixed already ;)
<Palintheus> ha!
<nekostar> PriceChild u about?
<PriceChild> yeah sure
<nekostar> ah
<PriceChild> How can I help?
<nekostar> sorry about a couple weeks ago
<nekostar> you were right
<nekostar> irssi was misconfigured
<nekostar> was connecting via 6667 and not 8001
<nekostar> and since i took the time to bitch u out
<nekostar> wanted to take the time to apologize same way
<nekostar> /sorry/
<PriceChild> Its no problem nekostar. Thanks for coming back to let me know.
<nekostar> sigh
<PriceChild> hmm?
<nekostar> sometimes thats what it takes to be a man or w/e
<nekostar> hey how broken is hardy?
<PriceChild> no idea, ask in #ubuntu+1
<nekostar> i'm there
<nekostar> l8
<PriceChild> Well that was nice.
<mc44> that's what it takes to be a man or w/e!
<LjL> !rootshell is <reply> Using !sudo with single commands in preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<nalioth> if you have to ask, it's broken beyond your abilities
<LjL> nalioth: maybe, but i'm just sick & tired of seeing people replying "sudo bash", "sudo sh", "sudo -s", "sudo su", "sudo su -", i.e. everything except the right thing to do, to this question
 * nalioth was referring to nekostar
<LjL> ah
<LjL> well, how broken is hardy?
<nalioth> if you have to ask, it's more borked than you can handle
 * nalioth runs
<LjL> can't be more broken than the kde4 packages in gutsy :P
 * LjL runs too
<Seveas>                  !nalioth
<ubotu> Sorry, nalioth's repository is no longer available.
<LjL> rredd4: need a test?
<rredd4> please test me, i am logged in via 8001
<rredd4> yes
<LjL> you pass
<rredd4> ty
<rredd4> when i do try to join on 8001, i get the 6667 room?
<PriceChild> yes
<rredd4> why?
<nalioth> rredd4: we have to see if you've connected on 8001 before we can remove the ban (it's not automatic)
<rredd4> ok
<PriceChild> rredd4, you should be able to join now.
<rredd4> ty!
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> just a spike?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-12
<PriceChild> FauxFaux is in pm now, apologising
<PriceChild> claiming he was drunk, and has gotten all his friends banned
<PriceChild> they all used screen
<LjL> yessss.
<LjL> and the gnaa was mentioned randomly.
<LjL> unban them
<PriceChild> really?
<LjL> yup. can ban them again easily if they troll - and on the other hand, if they can do much worse than just trolling, then they can even if we don't unban them.
<LjL> no need to tell them, though
<mneptok> AMIRITE?
<LjL> mneptok: didn't bother to look up
<mneptok> am i right?
<mneptok> (i know. stupid.)
<LjL> neway
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure whether the trolls was fauxfaux, or the other guy, really, or both
<LjL> if they're not a legitimate school institution or something, they'll end up banned again... otherwise it's all for the best
<PriceChild> LjL, warwick is a top 20 uni in the uk
<PriceChild> they were my second choice
<LjL> ah, that explains a lot
<LjL> *snigger*
<PriceChild> :P
<mneptok> LOL WARWICK FTW SWEETNESS AMIRITE?
<LjL> i'll add a "best university" category to bestbot... :>
<ardchoille> Ok, wrt "merde" in kubuntu. Should I ask him to change nicks?
<ardchoille> or maybe send him the !language factoid?
<LjL> always a fine line.
<ardchoille> Whomever was responsible for that change, thank you :)
<ardchoille> LjL: Yeah, that's why I thought so seem advice here first :)
<ardchoille> *seek
<LjL> my advice would be, PM and ask nicely if he knows that his nickname is offensive in some language.
<ardchoille> Will do that in the future, thank you
<nalioth> ardchoille: is he acting like a cabeza de merde ?
<ardchoille> nalioth: hehe, no.. but I speak several languages and the nick threw a flag
<nalioth> ardchoille: "assume good faith"
<nalioth> we suffer with the world here
<ardchoille> nalioth: Aye, and I'm grateful for the folks in this channel to whom I can turn for advice :)
<nalioth> ardchoille: one mans poison is another mans fish
 * nalioth trots out the reliable old saw . . . . "actions speak louder than words"
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> nalioth: I prefer "anythin' nay Scottish is crrrrrap"
<ardchoille> j/k
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (Krodolfo (just a pain in the firmament))
<elkbuntu> oh no, not them again
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> Again?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, haisam said: ubotu: when is the official fix expected?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell haisam about bot
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, what did you post?
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: just a compiz thing
<Amaranth> but users aren't going to like the first part of it
<Amaranth> i want to at least have an hour before getting attacked :P
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, link?
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/2008/01/12/compiz-updates/
<elkbuntu> oi. yeah, start running
 * Amaranth hides in a corner and curls up in a ball
<Madpilot> Amaranth, you're on planet.u.c, right?
<Amaranth> yeah
 * Madpilot makes popcorn, awaits fireworks
<Amaranth> I'm probably also going to get attacked by intel and ttm developers :P
<Madpilot> I've been tempted to blog testing alpha 3, but haven't anything to add - unless I wanted to test (and savage) KDE4
<Amaranth> you mean like christer did?
<Madpilot> but that'd just get me Kflamed
<Amaranth> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/11/initial-impressions-of-kde-40/
<Madpilot> ya, just read that.
<Madpilot> Amaranth, Christer's "Oh Dog it looks like... Vista..." comment is going to get the best reactoin
<Madpilot> reaction, even
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> gotta say i'm sick of seeing that damn KDE 4.0 logo already though
<Amaranth> seen like 30 blogs posts with it
<Madpilot> for 'city-destroying firestorm-level flamewar' versions of "best"
<Amaranth> eep it just hit the planet
<Madpilot> duck & cover! red alert! sound the alarm! etc...
<Madpilot>  <evil grin>
<Madpilot> Amaranth, flamewar started in your comments yet?
<Amaranth> nah, it'll be a few minues
<Amaranth> minutes*
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Speaking of compositing, what would be the best resource to watch to see if my card ever gets drivers that will support it?  It's an ATI Radeon Mobility X300.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: the blacklist has been removed for that card in hardy (read the blog, dangit :P)
<Amaranth> we need testing
<Amaranth> ok,  fail at Gimp, how do you move a text layer
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Oh?  (In Gutsy my particular card actually wasn't blacklisted, but should have been, heh)  How'd I miss that post on PUC?
<Madpilot> Amaranth, same move tool you use for everything else
<Amaranth> which is?
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably boot back into the Hardy partition sometime next week, so I'll be sure to check that out, along with my outstanding kernel bug.
<Amaranth> i always use the selection tool to grab the region i want to move
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: got a kernel update today too
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Good, good.  It's been broken since Dapper or so, so there have been a few that haven't fixed it so far, but still hopeful.
<Amaranth> I must have hit a bad time of day
<Amaranth> europeans just getting up, americans mostly all in bed
<Amaranth> last time i posted about something like this i got a bunch of comments :P
<Amaranth> oh well, give it a couple hours and i'll have plenty to read :P
<ardchoille> I wonder if Cow_cr_fS was ban forwarded to this channel and doesn't realise how he/she is getting here.
<jussi01> ardchoille: issnt that the spambot?
<ardchoille> Well, he/she replied to something a couple days agi, irrc
<ardchoille> *ago
<ardchoille> jussi01: But, you could be right. I was just trying to figure out the joins/parts
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, she actually responded?
<ardchoille> Well, I mentioned i the chan that there were three clones of it and all three nicks parted  seconds later
<ubotu> Moduliz0r called the ops in #ubuntu (ccfggh)
<jussi01> someone may want to watch this one in #u [13:51] < kirk> i ripped all of craigslist and im parsing it fro email addresses and deconding its hexidecimal code
<ompaul> @now syndey
<ompaul> @now nsw
<elkbuntu> 23:49
<elkbuntu> says the elky bot
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ompaul> it pmed me the time
<ompaul> the first one was wrong
<ompaul> the second right
<ompaul> !enter | someone-called-ompaul
<ubotu> someone-called-ompaul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> jussi01, you were right
<uno> hi to everyone
<elkbuntu> it PM's time now?
<elkbuntu> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: January 13 2008, 00:05:35 - Current meeting: Kubuntu Developers
<elkbuntu> o.O
<ompaul> spelling on my part :-(
<ompaul> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: January 13 2008, 00:06:33 - Current meeting: Kubuntu Developers
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did something mess with your server's system clock?
<elkbuntu> oh, nevermind, im reading it wrong
 * elkbuntu should really go to bed
<mneptok> munh. what danced on my head as i slept?
<Gary> me :-)
<mneptok> ya bastard. :)
<ompaul> Seveas, can you look at that dutch guy in #ubunut
<ompaul> #ubuntu even
<ompaul> mneptok, you in work?
<mneptok> ompaul: on Saturday? no, not in the office.
<ompaul> mneptok, ack
<mneptok> ompaul: but i'm always on the clock to some degree. need my help with anything?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, ban forward him there
<ompaul> elkbuntu, who
<elkbuntu> the dutch whoever
<ompaul> that dutch guy?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, he seems to be okay now - if he comments again in dutch he will be here
<elkbuntu> which is so much use since we cant speak dutch :-/
<ompaul> elkbuntu, actually -irc is where I should send him
<jussi01> ompaul: about kirk?
<ompaul> jussi01, ya
<jussi01> :)
<Daviey> @btlogin
<jpatrick> Daviey: I believe it's %
<Hobbsee> no, he's right
<Hobbsee> it's @btlogin
<jpatrick>  %btlogin works for me
<Daviey> jpatrick: !wfm
<jpatrick> heh ;)
<jussi01> is there a way to see all the alias's of a factoid?
<jussi01> apart from the bot website...
<Daviey> ompaul:
<Daviey> whoops
<Hobbsee> !-foo
<ubotu> foo has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-09-22 14:37:00
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<jussi01> !-wfm
<ubotu> wfm is <alias> worksforme - added by Seveas on 2007-09-11 20:44:22
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok, thats cool. but is there a way to list all of the alias's ?
<Daviey> !-all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> all has no aliases :(
<crdlb> !-worksforme
<ubotu> worksforme aliases: wfm - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:54:02
<stdin> jussi01: all of the aliases of a factoid or all aliases in the database?
<jussi01> stdin: all of them for that particular factoid
<stdin> you have to put - in front of the master factoid
<stdin> !-worksforme
<ubotu> worksforme aliases: wfm - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:54:02
<jussi01> !-pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin aliases: paste, flood, flooding, pb, pasting - added by LjL on 2006-06-24 18:47:46
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> thanks
<stdin> oh, btw, can we do something about !hardy? It should reflect that only Ubuntu 8.04 will be LTS and not Kubuntu 8.04
<Daviey> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<popey> i thought kubuntu would be lts, but not kubuntu 4?
<stdin> popey: kubuntu will be kde4 by default though
<PriceChild> Hobbsee got a pony :O
<stdin> cd's from shipit will be kde4
<popey> ahh
<PriceChild> popey, gutsy upgrades stay kde 3.5 (they can then upgrade to kde4 if wanted)
<PriceChild> fresh installs are kde4
<PriceChild> (i think)
<stdin> yeah
<Hobbsee> yay, pony!
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's popey!
<popey> MUHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAA
<stdin> also, canonical can't guarantee kde 3.5.x will be supported by upstream for 3 years
<popey> they cant _guarantee_ that for any package can they?
 * jussi01 sighs at lp...
<stdin> popey: well, then can't be sure enough to slap an "yes, we'll support this for 3 years" sticker on it ;)
 * Daviey is baffled why anyone wants to use KDE anyway :)
<jussi01> Daviey: !!!
<jussi01> so does anyone actually know how to get @ubuntu.com emails working??
<Hobbsee> jussi01: they automatically work
<Hobbsee> jussi01: how did you test it?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: with a command Sev.eas gave me
<Hobbsee> which was?
<jussi01> swaks -f jussi01@gmail.com -t jussi01@ubuntu.com
<jussi01> and other peole sending emails to the address
<stdin> what happens if you try to send a email to it?
<Seveas> <** 550 <jussi01@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<Hobbsee> jussi01: FYI, testing with gmail doesn't work
 * popey agrees wit Daviey 
<Daviey> shock! \o/
<Seveas> KDE 4.0!!!!!111one
<LjL> PriceChild: 8.04 will has kde4 by default?
 * Seveas runs 
<stdin> jussi01: it's up to the LP people to activate it, poke em in #launchpad
 * Hobbsee suggests LjL  reads the meeting minutes, or those who blogged about it
<Hobbsee> stdin: it isn't, acutlaly
<Seveas> stdin, actually #canonical-sysadmin :)
<LjL> meeting what meeting?
<stdin> well there you go then :
<stdin> :p
<stdin> Hobbsee: I sometimes mix Canonical and Launchapd in my mind, even though I *know* they are not the same thing at all
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> they usually are on a cron, anyway
<Seveas> Hobbsee, elmo once told me they are not
<Seveas> and since he's the one responsible for this, I'm inclined to beleive him
<jussi01> so is it "ok" to poke in #canonical-sysadmin ?
<Seveas> 'once' is over a year ago though ;)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: oh, okay.  i thought they certainly were recently - at least, the changing LP ID's are.
<Seveas> jussi01, depends on when you were approved
<jussi01> Seveas: not long, couple of days ;)
<Seveas> jussi01, I'd wait at least a week then
<jpatrick> jussi01: I'd wait a week or two
<Seveas> patience is a virtue
<jussi01> ok
<jpatrick> LjL: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<jpatrick> LjL: first one on the list
<jpatrick> jussi01: did you make #kubuntu-kde4 in the end?
<PriceChild> LjL, afaik
<PriceChild> LjL, ask hobbsee to confirm 8-)
<LjL> PriceChild: eh, which?
<PriceChild> 8.04 kde4
<LjL> PriceChild: ah yes, that's pretty much confirmed
<Seveas> Dave2, are you available for a cloak request?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: looked at my suggestion? 8)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, pardon?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: link above^^
<jussi01> jpatrick: no, I havent yet
<Gary> Seveas, unaffiliated or ubuntu?
<Dave2> Seveas, ubuntu/member/ ? sure
<Dave2> though I see Gary got here first
<PriceChild> jpatrick, still confused?
<jpatrick> jussi01: so it's on your todo?
<Seveas> Dave2, andyp requested his cloak to be changed from ubuntu/member/welshbyte to ubuntu/member/andyp
<jussi01> jpatrick: your welcome to the task, im in the middle of something here
<LjL> i'm not sure having a separate channel for kde 4 is needed...
<Seveas> Is Gary staff now?
<Dave2> yus
<Seveas> Hell feels chilly
<Gary> lol
<PriceChild> Seveas, has been aaaaaaages
<jpatrick> jussi01: so am I, just getting ready to write the minutes
<Dave2> Gary, you want to do it? :P
<PriceChild> Seveas, one day he just waltzed on in here with his new cloak... then cycled to make a point and continued as if nothing was different.
<jussi01> jpatrick: ok, Ill get to it soon
<Gary> I so did not cycle
<Seveas> I am scared now
<popey> flounce maybe, but not cycle
<Gary> haha
<Seveas> I think I'll move to OFTC
 * Gary huggles Seveas 
 * Seveas licks Gary 
<Dave2> Seveas, done
<Seveas> grazie
<Dave2> no problem
 * PriceChild installs kde4
<PriceChild> This is quite cool.
 * jussi01 is glad PriceChild likes it :D
<LjL> glad for you
<PriceChild> and wooooooooooooo gtk-qt-engine is fixed
<PriceChild> so I *could* just switch to kde now and still have a working xchat
<nalioth> PriceChild: you could have switched before and gotten a working xchat  (xchat is gtk)
<PriceChild> hmm xchat just crashed randomly
<nalioth> it just wouldn't have 'looked' like kde
<PriceChild> nalioth, no
<LjL> gtk-qt-engine works for me in kde 3... not flawless but at least mostly stable
<PriceChild> nalioth, there was a bug in gtk-qt-engine which stopped channel names on the "tree view" from changing colour when you are pinged or new messages etc.
<nalioth> PriceChild: ah
<PriceChild> it worked for tabs, but not tree-view
<nalioth> i thought the gtk-qt-engine was just supposed to make it look like kde
<PriceChild> hmmm no terminal
<LjL> nalioth: it is
<LjL> it's a gtk to qt wrapper
<PriceChild> Hobbsee says its crackful
<crdlb> breaks lots of apps
<Seveas> it is crackful
<crdlb> it is
<Seveas> the idea is nice though
 * nalioth has gone to E17 (updated weekly from CVS) and has used it w/o complaints for almost a year
<PriceChild> hmm i don't know what I want to do... because I *love* pidgin and xchat, no way i'm leaving those in the near future, but hmm
<stdin> PriceChild: there's a bug in GTK+ where some apps with a system tray icon will crash, I've just added a parch so hopefully with 0ubuntu2 it should be fixed
<stdin> *patch
<LjL> works for the apps i use, few admittedly
 * stdin is building the new kdebase-workspace now to test
<PriceChild> stdin, woo :)
<PriceChild> hmm I think i'll purge gnome, install kubuntu-desktop and switch it back to kde4 and see how things are for a little
<Daviey> everytime gnome is purged jesus weeps :(
<Seveas> everytime windows is purged god giggles
<Daviey> God runs Ubuntu AFAIK
<popey> GodBuntu IIRC
<PriceChild> I just really like the black.
 * popey is running the ubuntu studio theme on his ubuntu lappy
<PriceChild> You know what else I love...
<PriceChild> I'm purging gnome... and doing these things... and I don't need to reboot.
<Daviey> popey: running Ubuntu Studio theme with Avant?
<popey> yes
<popey> looks lubbly
<Daviey> git. thanks means our desktops look identical
<stdin> hmm, can we add http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174 to !kde4 maybe?
<popey> hah
 * popey is giggling at Dave - Top Gear
<LjL> stdin: maybe, i wonder though how "it's not ready for users" is compatible with "it will be default in ubuntu 8.04"
<stdin> it will hopefully be better by then. I see a lot of people saying "why can't it do X? I could do X in kde3"
<LjL> stdin: i'm afraid i'm one of them except i know better than to ask "why"
<stdin> wanting to do something you could do before is fine, but expecting to be able to do everything you could in a mature release is a bit silly ;)
<stdin> for a 0.0 release anyway
<LjL> stdin: then i wonder why said release is being tagged for default desktop in the next version of ubuntu (and for that matter, while unrelated to us, the *only* version available in fedora). i do hope it will get better before 8.04 freezes, but i kind of doubt it, how longer is it until we freeze?
<stdin> LjL: not sure how long, can't remember
<stdin> but we need to push kde4 out, and seeing as we can't be an LTS, may as well do it now
<LjL> it's all this "we need to push it out" i don't precisely understand.
<LjL> if "KDE 4.0 is only expected to be used by early adopters" (where one would imply that "early adopters" would not represent average users), then why default...? these early adopters can probably install it themselves fine.
<stdin> we aim to be "The" KDE distribution, KDE is now at 4
<LjL> while non-early-adopters will be panicking at a desktop that's mostly crippled compared to what they used to have
<LjL> and not know how to revert
<stdin> and despite 4.0.0 not being intended for everyone, everyone will still use it
<LjL> makes sense
<ubotu> In ubotu, RyanPrior said: ot4ot is <reply> Unlawful activities and their related support activities are considered off-topic (even for off-topic channels), as are inappropriate advertising, heavy media file trading, gaming and proprietary game software modding, warez, hax0r activity, porn and various forms of antisocial behavior, including (but not limited to) political, racial, ethnic, religious or gender-related...
<ikonia> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ryanprior about o4o
<ompaul> ubotu tell ciacon about msgthebot
<PriceChild> stdin: get that fixed, xchat isn't playing nice ;)
<stdin> PriceChild: it is, it needs to be uploaded and built now
 * PriceChild highfives stdin
<stdin> although it may make your tray icons a bit ugly, it's better than nothing :)
<PriceChild> gah dependency problems
<nalioth> tray icons?
<PriceChild> notification area
<LjL> well, once they're on KDE, however, they become simply tray icons.
 * nalioth uses E17.  no tray.  :(
<PriceChild> why is this trying to launch apps as root rather than sudo grr
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, vamsi said: ubotu: flash is installed. flash actually works fine on my firefox. problem is that flash videos do not play properly they break almost every frame
 * jussi01 walks in
 * nalioth trips jussi01 
 * ompaul films it all and sticks it on youtube
<Seeker`> happy slapping!
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> jpatrick: you around?
<jpatrick> jussi01: boo
<jpatrick> anyone freenode staff around?
<jpatrick> any*
<jpatrick> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> jpatrick: usually
<jpatrick> nalioth: is it true you're looking for someone called evsa?
<nalioth> jpatrick: no, why?
<jpatrick> nalioth: oh, someone in #kubuntu-es said he heard the freenode staff were looking for evsa and someone said: that's me, I changed nick so they wouldn't find me
<nalioth> jpatrick: nope.
<jpatrick> nalioth: ok, just checking
<nalioth> they were running about last night registering #ubuntu-[way off topic] channels, jpatrick
<nalioth> hopefully they read what i showed them are are now in a properly named channel
<jpatrick> I think he's the guy who registered ##linux-cool
<nalioth> i think so.
<jpatrick> he's Crysis
<nalioth> so long as he doesn't troll other channels, everyone is happy
<jussi01> OK, so #kubuntu-kde4 is now registered. :)
<jpatrick> nalioth: I've thrown him out of #k-es
<nalioth> jussi01: for all of 3 months?
<nalioth> jussi01: were you here for the lengthy discussion on this?
<jpatrick> on the grounds that he's trolling, OT, and insulting users
<nalioth> jpatrick: of course
<jussi01> nalioth: Yes, I was there (if you are thinking of the same discussion as me)
<nalioth> not sure why kde4 discussion can't take place in #kde or #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> nalioth: we talked about it in the Kubuntu meeting today.
<ardchoille> jussi01: What was decided?
<jussi01> ardchoille: minutes are here: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<ardchoille> jussi01: Thank you
<ardchoille> pappy: Please refrain from chaning nicks so often
<jpatrick> !nickspam > pappy
<jpatrick> ardchoille: thank me I wrote it \o/
<jpatrick> ;)
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Thank you very much :)
<pappy> sorru
<nalioth> i'm still not convinced #kubuntu-kde4 is necessary
<jussi01> nalioth: I think it is. If you look at the discussion in #kubuntu since kde4 has been released, most has been kde4 discussion. I worry that a lot of kde3.5 support queries are not being heard/not being asked.
<ardchoille> jussi01: I agree
<nalioth> so what happens in 3 months, jussi01 ?
<nalioth> this is why we have #ubuntu+1
<jpatrick> nalioth: we agreeed to merge when 4.1 is out
<ardchoille> The adivce I give me or may not be good advice depending on which DE the person is using, and I won't be using kde4 anyway
<nalioth> for all your future (release) questions
<jussi01> nalioth: kde4 is out, its no longer a future release
<jussi01> and the users are on gutsy
<nalioth> jussi01: but it's not out for Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<jpatrick> nalioth: it is :)
<nalioth> jussi01: we are here to support official Ubuntu releases.  #ubuntu+1 is for the future.
<nalioth> jpatrick: gutsy does not have kde4 in it, officially
<nalioth> hardy is "not officially released" yet
<jussi01> nalioth: so we should then be forwarding kde4 enquiries to #ubuntu+1 ??
<LjL> jpatrick: hold on a sec, merge when *4.1* is out? so when *hardy* is out, we don't support it in #kubuntu?
<jussi01> (and support)
<ardchoille> jussi01: Does Riddell want #kubuntu-kde4 set up?
<LjL> (unless it manages to catch 4.1 somehow)
<nalioth> jussi01: you should be sending all enquiries concerning upcoming release features to #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> jussi01: that is why #ubuntu+1 was formed
<jpatrick> LjL: end of this year
<LjL> nalioth, we don't support what's in backports?
<LjL> jpatrick: end of this year what, 4.1 out?
<nalioth> LjL: i didn't think we did.
<jpatrick> LjL: yes
<nalioth> backports are "unofficial", and it is the end users choice to enable those repos
<LjL> jpatrick: so until the end of this year, #kubuntu would only support kde 3, even though hardy has kde 4 by default?
<jpatrick> LjL: support only KDE4 on hardy
 * LjL just reminds that #kubuntu doesn't have 1200 users
<jpatrick> but we will one day
<LjL> nalioth: "Backports is an official Ubuntu repository and maintained by knowledgeable Ubuntu developers who are often present on IRC and other communications media.", from help.ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> backports is maintained by people in the MOTU
<PriceChild> Can #kubuntu not handle a little extra discussion?
<nalioth> i just don't see a reason for #kubuntu-kde4
<PriceChild> right... I'm not allowed to edit xchat's settings
<ardchoille> Well, I feel that there are too many releases being supported in #kubuntu now that it makes it a bit difficult to give proper advice (ex. restricted driver manager), I think it'll make it worse having kde4 in there too.
<ardchoille> I realise we can ask which release a user is using but many don't even know how to obtain that info, and many times there are several people trying to help one user and those helpers are using diff releases
<PriceChild> ardchoille, its the evening, all the americans are back and its not exactly heaving
<ardchoille> :)
<stdin> nalioth: the problem with +1 is that kde4 is in gutsy-backports, so kde4 is in gutsy
<LjL> which means imho that it's supported in #kubuntu, and i really don't see an amount of traffic that justifies a split
<ompaul> stdin, ardchoille so what I think might be useful is that if you put in the topic -- please state 4 or 3 at the start of your question if you are using kde4 or kde3.5 4 is not suggested for new users
<nalioth> stdin: but it doesn't come 'standard' and is marked iwth all kinds of "this is for unofficial testing" words attached to it
<LjL> it is?
<stdin> nalioth: true, which is why I'm of two minds about #kubntu-kde4 anyway
<jpatrick> Crysis: hello
<Crysis> jaja
<Crysis> me equivoque de canal
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: explain to nalioth what happened
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  the guy keeps following me and telling everyone I'm  an op
<effie_jayx> as if I was banning him
<effie_jayx> and he keeps using double meaning to troll in channels
<ompaul> effie_jayx, we call them fans
<effie_jayx> and then he has troll amnesia
<PriceChild> Ok not going anymore.
<ompaul> effie_jayx, who ?
<jpatrick> ompaul: Crysis
<ompaul> ack
<effie_jayx> and he is no other than evsa
<effie_jayx> anyway
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  anything else?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: no, he was just out of order to me
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> guess I'm done here
 * effie_jayx doesn't want to idle around
<theunixgeek> Flare183 in #ubuntu keeps calling the bot on people too much. It's sorta disruptive :P
<PriceChild> I will monitor it theunixgeek
<LjL> not sure flare is the one to blame here
<LjL> although he does spend half of his day in -bots
<PriceChild> I wasn't in the channel at the time, haven't seen anything yet
<ompaul> nalioth, where is that bus?
<ompaul> Crysis, how can we help you?
<nalioth> Cómo podemos ayudarte?
<nalioth> Cómo podemos ayudarte?
<fingersito> hola
<Crysis> fingersito vaya
<Crysis> preguntale fingersito lo mismo
<fingersito> nalioth
<LjL> what is going on here?
<fingersito> ayer nos retaste recuerdas?
<Crysis> no
<Crysis> decile si es legal todo
<fingersito> perate ps
<fingersito> nalioth: nos mandaron a hablar con los operadores
<nalioth> ingles?
<fingersito> ok
<LjL> fingersito: por que?
<fingersito> pues creamos un cana
<fingersito> canal
<LjL> seria?
<fingersito> we have been created a channel yesterday
<Crysis> queremos saber si esta legal
<fingersito> well nalioth come and said us some terms to create a channel
<LjL> Crysis: cual es este canal?
<fingersito> well everithing he said us we listenning to him and we acomplish
<Daviey> Isn't this an english speaking channel?
<fingersito> no
<LjL> yes, this should really be in #ubuntu-irc
<LjL> fingersito: yes
<fingersito> is a spanish channel
<LjL> fingersito: he was talking about *this* channel
<nalioth> LjL: no, this is about ##linux-cool
<Crysis> que dicen fingersito
<Crysis> nalioth nos dijo ayer que ese estaba bien y lo podiamos hacer
<LjL> nalioth: then i'm not sure what it has to do with us at all
<fingersito> perate
<LjL> sino?
<nalioth> LjL: i'm sure we'll get to the cruncy parts in a minute or three
<fingersito> mmm
<fingersito> we are not doing any problem
<Crysis> que paso fingersito
<Crysis> esta legal todo??
<LjL> esta legal *que* precisamente? crear un canal ## es legal siempre que yo sabia. ¿cual es el problema real?
<fingersito> some peaple like grazz an mstreetlinux are join to our channel to say that "we must talk with you"
<fingersito> we don't really knos whats the problem
<LjL> i don't know those people
<nalioth> if you are using ##linux-cool for cool linux chat, there is no problem
<fingersito> bueno q ellos entran a nuestro canal
<fingersito> para decirnos q no podemos estar ahi
<fingersito> q debemos hablar con uds
<Crysis> solo decile
<fingersito> y pues nosotros qremos saber la upinion de uds
<Crysis> si esta todo bien
<Crysis> si hay algun problema???
<Crysis> queremos saber si esta todo bien ya???
<Crysis> o tenemos que hacer mas cosas?
<Crysis> registramos nuestro canal y ya esta todo verdad, se llama ##linux-cool
<fingersito> nalioth what that is exactly means
<Crysis> todo esta correcto no hay nada mas que hacer?
<fingersito> perate
<LjL> fingersito, Crysis: verdad, no comprendo cual pueda ser el problema entre un canale llamado ##linux-cool y Ubuntu... es una red libre, si quereis tener un propio canal en el dominio ##, lo podeis hacer, por todo lo que sé yo
<fingersito> gracias LjL era lo q necesitabamos escuchar
<Crysis> thanks LjL
<Crysis> fingersito: ya esta todo
<Crysis> vamonos entonces
<LjL> una cosa, fingersito y Crysis, si es mejor hablar español para vosotros, por favor podeis ententar utilizar palabras faciles y no abreviactiones como "q" etc.? algunos aqui tienen que utilizar google translate para comprendir
<Crysis> ok LjL
<Crysis> thanks very much
<fingersito> ok
<Crysis> see you later
<Crysis> C-ya
<Crysis> vamos fingersito
<Crysis> ya esta todo
<LjL> saludos
<fingersito> LjL, no creo q nos vuelvan a molestar cierto
<fingersito> ??
<fingersito> en todo caso si viene un OP al canal y nos pide explicaciones
<fingersito> que podemos decirle
<fingersito> ??
<LjL> fingersito, yo no comprendo *por que* deberia venir un op y pedir algo... *vosotros* soys los ops de ##linux-cool. solo puedo imaginar que, por ejemplo, si hacies publicidad a vuestro canal en otros canales, los operadores de estos canales pueden sentirse molestados
<LjL> es lo que pasó?
<jpatrick> LjL: judging by the ban list in #ubuntu-es, looks like it
<LjL> jpatrick: well, ban them if they do that, but i suppose they can have their channel...
<jussi01> OK, so what is to be done about #kubuntu-kde4 ? do I drop it? or are we going ahead with it?
<jpatrick> LjL: one of them was banned..
<fingersito> no necesariamente
<fingersito> no paso eso
<fingersito> es q lo preguntaron
<fingersito> y crysis lo menciono
<fingersito> ahi partio q nos empezaron a bombardear con preguntas
<fingersito> y q debiamos hablar con uds
<fingersito> en todo caso evitaremos mencionarlo en otros canales
<jpatrick> fingersito: bueno, lo dejamos aqui
<LjL> fingersito: pero yo veo mucho spam en #ubuntu-es sobre vuestro canal
<LjL> [05:30] <evsa-> #linux-cool
<LjL> [05:31] <evsa-> a linux-cool
<LjL> [05:31] <evsa-> todos a #linux-cool
<LjL> [05:31] <evsa-> #linux-cool
<jpatrick> LjL: yep, evsa == Crysis
<LjL> [05:37] <evsa-> si no puedes algo pregunta en #linux-cool
<LjL> [06:27] <paulmasias> ##linux-cool
<jpatrick> apparently
<LjL> [06:33] <evsa-> ##linux-cool
<LjL> [06:42] <evsa-> ##linux-cool the best channel in the world
<LjL> [08:10] <Pregunton> mstreetlinux entra al canal #linux-cool para que veas a evsa en accion XD
<LjL> [09:48] <bigdeal> Krodolfo: ve a ##linux-cool
<LjL> [10:48] <evsa-> este es mi canal letsey ##linux-cool
<LjL> [22:16] <fingersito> ##linux-cool
<LjL> jpatrick: i can check nickserv ;)
<jpatrick> !paste > LjL
<Crysis> que es eso
<Crysis> fingersito: que ha pasado
<Crysis> copia todo en ##linux-cool
<Crysis> para leerlo
<fingersito> q hay mucho spam de nuestro canal en #ubuntu-es
<fingersito> bueno no te preocupes
<fingersito> me ocupare q no siga siendo asi LjL
<Crysis> aaa
<Crysis> pero decile
<Crysis> que nosotros tenemos un grupo
<Crysis> de los que formamos el canal
<Crysis> entonces
<Crysis> como varios no sabian y lo cambiamos a cada rato
<Crysis> les deciamos que se fueran para que supieran del canal
<LjL> i didn't understand the above, someone please explain
<fingersito> LjL, lo dejamos ahi, yo me ocupo q no se siga molestando a los operadores de otros canales
<LjL> fingersito, bueno
<jpatrick> LjL: they're not going to bother any channels
<fingersito> yes
<Crysis> que dijo fingersito
<fingersito> thats my Commitment
<fingersito> bye and thanks
<LjL> fingersito, Crysis: bye, be good
<Crysis> yes LjL
<Crysis> thanks
<fingersito> ok
<fingersito> bye
 * LjL is a little bit confused
<LjL> jpatrick, what does anything have to do with the UDS?
 * jpatrick is too
 * jussi01 has no idea whats going on there...
<jpatrick> LjL: I have no idea...
<LjL> jpatrick: well they said they were told that they should hear the opinion of the UDS about their channel. which is, of course, absurd. i hope it wasn't operators of #ubuntu-es telling them that?
<stdin> someone who speaks spanish want to explain to carlos to join #ubuntu-es (in #ubuntu) ?
<jpatrick> LjL: Ii think they read it in the Spanish tranlation of the guidelines..
<jpatrick> stdin: he made it in there
<stdin> jpatrick: took him long enough :/
<ompaul> ban  forewared him
<stdin> well, ok :)
<LjL> !english | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ompaul> smartalec (and yes a mute does not work on him)
<Seeker`> why doesn't a mute work?
<LjL> jpatrick, just one thing, next time, keep in mind #ubuntu-irc is a much better channel for this kind of issues... most people here will be kind of upset at seeing a discussion not in english, and also, it's really not within the scope of this channel
<ompaul> cos he has voice
<jpatrick> LjL: the guidelines were pretty much a literal traslation last time I saw
<ompaul> LjL, who / what is pressenter
<LjL> ompaul: an #ubuntu-pl op
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> now I remember
<LjL> jpatrick, link to the guidelines? (they're not in the topic)
<jpatrick> LjL: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LoCo:Lineamientos_de_conducta_para_canales_de_IRC & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines/Es
<LjL> jpatrick: it really shouldn't mention #ubuntu-ops... rather you should probably have an #ubuntu-es-ops, or at least use #ubuntu-irc (but the former is probably more appropriate)
<jpatrick> LjL: will do
<jpatrick> arg, that Crysis has changed his nick again (camal now)
<LjL> stdin: #kubuntu-kde4 should redirect to #kubuntu until (if) it's actually open. why do people already know about it?
<stdin> LjL: yeah, but jussi01 is the only one able to do that (no one else on the access list)
<stdin> LjL: people seem to have just tried to join -kde4 and see it's there
 * PriceChild wonders why his alt+tab and ctrl+alt+f# have stopped working
<PriceChild> ah they're back
<PriceChild> Amaranth, hehe just noticed that gl always on top in kde4's desktop effects on a 945
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Are you available for a quick pm?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, no need to ask
<ardchoille> ok
<pressenter> 23:35 <+ompaul> LjL, who / what is pressenter
<pressenter> He... remembers me? O_o
<pressenter> Wonder where from.
<PriceChild> pressenter, Someone was banned from your channel and I came to find someone to help didn't I? They were complaining in here...
<pressenter> Ah... i'm famous, god damn! :D
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-13
<Amaranth> PriceChild: of course, it's every compositor
<Amaranth> although we have a solution :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I thought it was just 965 from your blog :) And wooo... more than theoretical?
<Amaranth> Well, we know it works
<Amaranth> We just don't know if we can make compiz do it automatically
<PriceChild> can't it just be doing it all the time?
<Amaranth> Haha, let me explain
<PriceChild> ahh how naive i am
<Amaranth> Basically the original idea was to stick a window in the area that needed to be covered
<Amaranth> But not a top-level window, that (obviously) doesn't work anymoe
<Amaranth> anymore
<Amaranth> But compiz can certainly grab a random top-level window and shove a new child window inside it
<Amaranth> Although now we're going with just using XShape to shape the hidden section of the window away
<Amaranth> The problem is, of course, figuring out what parts should be overlapping
<Amaranth> Thanks to the nature of compositing only the compositor has any chance of knowing
<PriceChild> erm... of course :)
<Amaranth> Otherwise I suspect X would have done something like this already
<Amaranth> Of course once you get into transformations the whole thing just falls apart
<Amaranth> We'll have to find some way to detect animations, switcher, cube, etc and just completely shape away at least the GL part of the window
<Amaranth> And this is only going to be possible at all because we control the whole stack so we can add a patch in mesa to set an X property on windows that have OpenGL inside them so that compiz can find them
<Amaranth> Lots of gotchas in there, that's why I didn't just talk about it in the blog
<Amaranth> Well, and it'd make the blog post 3x longer
<PriceChild> hehe
<Amaranth> Also, I've got about two more solid blog posts in me then I'm out of ideas, why waste one smushing things together?
<somerville32> Can someone please take care of choudesh_ (i=choudesh@12.104.116.38) in #ubuntu-motu? He or she is having connectivity issues and have been spamming the channel for the last few hours
<somerville32> They seem unresponsive
<somerville32> Ok, we took care of it :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, soldats said:  ubotu isnt so smart now is it
<LjL> hm not a new name chousesh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !cf is <alias> !compiz-fusion
 * MenZa nods.
<Pici> !cf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !-compiz-fusion
<ubotu> compiz-fusion is <alias> compiz - added by jrib on 2007-09-15 01:44:26
<Pici> !cf is <alias> compiz
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> poof!
<no0tic> Pici, lazy :P
<LjL> !lazy
<ubotu> But perhaps operators are lazy, and would rather wait for you to submit a good factoid entry instead...
<LjL> perhaps i should delete that one
<LjL> or not
<no0tic> !-lazy
<ubotu> lazy has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-12-28 03:07:01
<Pici> I like it.
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-us ()
<ubotu> In ubotu, RB2 said: !foo is foo
 * crdlb is enlightened
<elkbuntu> aww, not him again
<nalioth> he just signed on for you, elkbuntu
<nalioth> join > spam > quit
<elkbuntu> indeed
<nalioth> finger_: is there something we can help you with? Cómo podemos ayudarte?
<finger_> thanks but no
<finger_> I just leaving the channel
<finger_> bye
<ardchoille> When I do !find <package> and ubotu responds with blah (and 5 others).. how do I see those "5 others"?
<nalioth>  say !more !more !more  :P
 * nalioth has no clue
<Hobbsee> @more usually
<Hobbsee> !find lib
<ubotu> Found: apt, apt-utils, binutils-dev, cgilib, cracklib-runtime (and 7065 others)
<Hobbsee> @more
<Hobbsee> !more
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> @more find lib
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> no idea
<jussi01> ardchoille: you cant. I ask Sev.eas one day - it doesnt work with the apt searching.
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ok, thanks for the info
<jussi01> ardchoille: it does work with factoids and stuff though
<ardchoille> It does?
<jussi01> yeah, with any 2 more lines or whatever... anything from the bot it should work, except apt packages.
<ardchoille> jussi01: I think I've seen that with the !flash factoid
<jussi01> ardchoille: I dont think so, that automatically pulls !flashissues. it usually only happens when configuring the bot
<jussi01> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<ardchoille> jussi01: ok
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<cook63> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> Needs to change is name
<elkbuntu> er, im not entirely sure what he said, but i'm suspect it's not on-topic for wherever he joined
<ardchoille> He said "A greeting to all souls"
<elkbuntu> Anime = ??
<ardchoille> "A greeting to all living souls"
<elkbuntu> ah
<ardchoille> Sorry
 * jpatrick wakes up, takes one look at #ubuntu-es, and asks himself WTH happened
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu, nalioth, LjL, etc:  this is my request to overturn the decision of the #kubuntu-kde4 channel, which you've gone and locked, and forwarded, without consulting the kubuntu council, or the current contact of #kubuntu.
 * Hobbsee thinks it's wrong, and thinks that the people who actually run kubuntu-based stuff should have been consulted first.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu council really should have control of it's own support - not have it defined by a bunch of people who use gnome, and don't use kde3 and kde4, and see the difference.
<Hobbsee> the kubuntu council, and those of kubuntu took it to vote in the latest meeting, and decided.  You had absolutely no reason to overturn them, on a decision that related to them, and not to you.
 * Hobbsee doesn't get why you'd go to a development channel for user support.
<Hobbsee> from opera.
<Hobbsee> on windows.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, five letters t r o l l ?
<ompaul> no idea what you are talking about but there ya go
<Hobbsee> unsure
<Hobbsee> apparently ukranian
<PriceChild> Couple of new members this morning? :)
 * Hobbsee plays feed the troll
<PriceChild> where?
<PriceChild> got it
<PriceChild> hehe at persia in -motu
<LjL> [16:27:19] [Invite] Xintruder invited you to channel #ubuntu-qa.
<LjL> is he doing that with anyone else?
<Pricey> Gah random freeze... didn't happen at all yday with acerhk :/
<PriceChild> I guess that's because we slightly helped him?
<LjL> afraid so
<LjL> *shivers*
<LjL> just want to make sure he isn't inviting people at random from #ubuntu though
<LjL> [16:29:15] <Xintruder> setting locoteams is some work eh.... lol [16:29:19] <Xintruder> needs effort and time [16:30:27] <Xintruder> hmmm... I guess I need bots... [16:30:29] <Xintruder> lol
<LjL> why is this *always* the first thing these people think about when making a channel?
<PriceChild> :)
<stdin> PriceChild: just to check and be sure. Is kubuntu-kde4 "officially formed" now? (but not officially open yet?) or not?
<LjL> stdin: i don't know if it's officially anything... i still personally think it's most likely not really needed
<stdin> well it exists and now has an access list, and I've seen some discussion about it in -devel, so not sure
<PriceChild> stdin, I'm inclined to side with hobbsee seen as she's dev and contact for #kubuntu. She thinks its best that kde4 discussion is seperated from kde3 for the time being.
<stdin> I agree on the "for the time being" part totally, I don't think it should be a permanent/long term thing
<PriceChild> indeed
<LjL> i definitely don't think *hardy*'s kde4 (seeing as it's default) should be supported in anything else than #kubuntu
<LjL> as for the rest, i don't quite agree, but *shrug*
<stdin> LjL: when hardy is out it should be supported in #kubuntu (kde3 or kde4) yes
<PriceChild> yup
<jpatrick> LjL: could you change !kde4 ?
<PriceChild> jpatrick, suggest a change :)
<LjL> LongPointyStick: however, the kubuntu council never got in contact with us telling us that #kubuntu-kde4 was voted on and approved. and you certainly could, as i've privately asked you about it. the channel was closed because most of us here (including the currently active #kubuntu ops) were under the impression it was not yet open for business or even decided. the access list didn't have any #kubuntu ops in it except jussi01.
<LjL> this is in response to 11:02 UTC
<ubotu> In ubotu, jpatrick said: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop  Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> !kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> But kde4 already means something else!
<LjL> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jussi01> so we are officially open for business then? :)
<LjL> jussi01: yes
<LjL> jussi01: please, mlock -s and add freenode/staff/* to the access list
<nalioth> LjL: staff is on it
<LjL> don't use that freenode/staff*... i made a typo in a document once, and it's perpetuating
<jussi01> LjL: you have access also
<LjL> the mask is *!*@freenode/staff/*
<nalioth> while we're nitpicking masks, *!*@*/*PriceChild will work fine for him  (on another note, how did PriceChild get an uppercase ubuntu cloak?)
<PriceChild> nalioth, Jenda was feeling generous (Its all his fault)
<LjL> nalioth, and what exactly prevents someone else from having a cloak ending with "pricechild"?
<LjL> not nitpick by not nitpick, we end up with access lists being a horrible mess
<LjL> master nick for individuals, x/x/* for groups, it's that easy
<LjL> #ubuntu-kde4 registered and forwarded to #kubuntu-kde4
<Seveas> !ping
<Seveas> yikes...
<ubotu> pong
<jussi01> PriceChild: it was already gone...
<Seveas> jussi01, try @login and @btlogin
<jussi01> @btlogin
<PriceChild> jussi01, its still there at the bottom
<Seveas> jussi01, first @login
<jussi01> Seveas: @login works, but @btlogin gives Error: Authntication failed
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> Seveas: works now, thanks :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: done
<PriceChild> jussi01, thankyou
<jussi01> PriceChild: yw :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, mok0 said: !maintainer is The Maintainer: field in debian/control should indicate the Ubuntu team responsible for the Ubuntu specific changes to a package (often "ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com" for Universe packages). The original maintainer is preserved in the field XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<PriceChild> incoming (rdz11)
<LjL> !maintainer is <reply> The "Maintainer" field in a package's information (debian/control) should indicate the Ubuntu team responsible for the Ubuntu specific changes to a package (often the !MOTU for !Universe packages). The original maintainer is preserved in the field "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<rdz11> Hello All, Hi, I was banned of the #ubuntu IRC channel last night, I think because I was speaking in another language with another person, anyways, is there a way to get this ban lifted? I didn't know that speaking in another language was wrong, I was not even warned, I'm sorry
<LjL> rdz11: what was your nickname then?
<rdz11> LjL: "captaincrunch", but I changed it to "rdz11" and I get the same message
<PriceChild> rdz11, please don't change your nick to try and evade a ban
<LjL> rdz11, you have been warned *several* times actually.
<PriceChild> !en | rdz11
<ubotu> rdz11: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> rdz11, i'll lift the ban, but in the future please *read* what people tell you. i'm sure your client has a highlighting function that helps with that.
<LjL> !etiquette > rdz11    (rdz11, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rdz11> LjL: maybe I was, but I was so into helping the other buddy that I didn't read those warnings, but I'll be more careful, thanks LjL
<PriceChild> LjL, a ban of yours on "_KAMI2" (now online under "_KAMI3") has stopped affecting him due to dymanic ip. He's just mentioned happily to me in pm that he can get back in.
<LjL> PriceChild: sure _kami3 is the current (or just past) nickname?
<PriceChild> he's the one that started the convo with me in the first place, mentioning that he could enter again
<LjL> but _kami3 is not online nor on /whowas either
<PriceChild> gah sorry I've got it the wrong way around.
<LjL> ah
<PriceChild> was banned as _kami3
<PriceChild> now online as _kami2
<LjL> he isn't in #ubuntu now though
<LjL> realizes he's still supposed to be banned?
<PriceChild> I think he just thinks it was removed.
<LjL> well i'll just keep kami on hilight
<PriceChild> Shall we remove the ineffecive ban?
<nalioth> did we miss something on the -classroom calendar, or is crimsun just holding a scratch class?
<LjL> "[19:05:14] <crimsun> ok, carried over from #ubuntu-motu, we'll be looking at paman in hardy"
<nalioth> LjL: right, i got that. i'm still confused
<LjL> well i'm not in -motu, i dunno
<LjL> nalioth: topic says it's "REVU day", so i suppose they might be holding tutorials, but (surprisingly) realized that hindered operations in -motu...
<nalioth> aha
<LjL> !opabuse | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<PriceChild> rawr
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Darkmystere said: !Nickrud is One of the most helpful people u could ever meet
<LjL> !botabuse > darkmystere    (darkmystere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, crimsun said: ubotu: dma =~ s/ disks \& optical drives/ware/
<LjL> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<LjL> ubotu: dma =~ s/ disks \& optical drives/ware/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !no, !properenglish is <reply>  English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: !ebonics is <reply> Wut'up dog, Hommie G in da hizhous
<LjL> watch boinker and cre8torx, i believe they're really the same person (see the latter's host)
<crdlb> I hate to pick nits, but I really don't like the way !enter looks now
<crdlb> err !ask
<crdlb> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> crdlb: seems quite tidy ? what don't you like
<crdlb> I meant !ask, I wasn't paying attention
<ikonia> oooh
<crdlb> the weird -- thingies and the random 'All On One Line' capitalisation
<ikonia> ahh, so it's not the wording it's the slack bits in it
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * ikonia nods respectfully
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no offtopic-#kubuntu-kde4 is <reply> #kubuntu-kde4 is the Kubuntu KDE 4 support channel, for all Kubuntu KDE 4 related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Thanks!
<stdin> anyone care to add?
<crdlb> shouldn't it say something about using #kubuntu for non-kde4 support?
<stdin> possibly yeah
<Tm_T> stdin: do that and I'll add
<stdin> like "#kubuntu-kde4 is the Kubuntu KDE 4 support channel, for all Kubuntu KDE 4 related support questions. Please use #kubuntu for non-KDE 4 support and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Thanks!"
<Tm_T> stdin: great
<Darkmystere_> Could i have my Ubotu ignore remove if i act nicely?
<Darkmystere_> Removed Sorry
<Tm_T> ubotu: offtopic-#kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> ubotu: offtopic-#kubuntu-kde4 is <reply> #kubuntu-kde4 is the Kubuntu KDE 4 support channel, for all Kubuntu KDE 4 related support questions. Please use #kubuntu for non-KDE 4 support and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Thanks!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> stdin: ok?
<stdin> yep :)
<nalioth> i just think it's all unnecessary.
<nalioth> why not #ubuntu+1 ? at the most, #kubuntu+1 if the traffic in #kubuntu is getting that bad
<ikonia> nalioth: I think your going to get a lot of "I want kde4 " taffic
<Tm_T> so?
<Tm_T> nalioth: I do somewhat agree that
<Tm_T> once again new channel
<ikonia> maybe worth considering splitting it ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: ummmm
<ikonia> only a thought
<stdin> kubuntu-kde4 will not be permanent and once gutsy is out KDE4 support will be in #kubuntu
<ikonia> stdin: seems reasonable once the initial hardy bang has happened
<Darkmystere_> Well Thanks for ur help guys hope to have previlages again =-) Also ikonia sorry about the paste thing i was trying to keep my errors in #ubuntu so others could learn off of it
<ikonia> Darkmystere_: don't worry about it
<stdin> yeah, I meant hardy not gutsy. too may things going on here :p
<nalioth> but #kubuntu-kde4 is DATED.
<ikonia> oopos
<nalioth> it will be closed in 3 months time
<ikonia> oops
<nalioth> whereas, #kubuntu+1 (also unnecessary, imho) would be viable forever
<Darkmystere_> Hardy Heron is already out?
<nalioth> and would serve the exact same purpose
<ikonia> Darkmystere_: no
<nalioth> i just don't think this was thought out well
<Darkmystere_> Ikonia: Oh i Heard when i googled that they wher releasing a Ubuntu 8.10 I was wondering why there wasnt a 8.04 I think they wher releasing in June or somthing
<stdin> nalioth: we don't expect to need another channel after hardy release, then kubuntu will be kde4 and, optionally, kde3. and with a +1 then it would be used for any hardy (or whatever the +1 is at the time) support, which should only be in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> see, in any case it's late to debate it now
<stdin> kde4 specific support (focusing on gutsy) is the reason for -kde
<stdin> *-kde4
<Darkmystere_> stdin: Do u know any New feature that Hardy May release?
<LjL> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stdin> Darkmystere_: this really isn't the place to discuss
<Darkmystere_> stdin: Well i heard u talking about it well nevermind..
<stdin> Darkmystere_: I was talking about the channels, not the products
<nalioth> i honestly do not see why we have to have #kubuntu-kde4 when we have #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> nalioth kde 4 isn't + 1
<ikonia> nalioth: ked 3.5 is
<LjL> eh?
<ikonia> LjL: hardy is release with 3.5 as I read
<LjL> ikonia: nope
<stdin> nalioth: +1 is hardy (right now), where to people running gutsy ask?
<ikonia> oooh ?
<ikonia> LjL: is it now shipping with 4 ?
<LjL> ikonia: hardy will have kde 4.0.x by default for new installs, though kde 3.5 for upgrades
<ikonia> LjL: I've totally read that wrong
<LjL> ikonia: it will also have a shorter-than-usual support time, as far as i understand it
<Darkmystere_> If i may ask again Could i have my privilages back if im Acting good?
<ikonia> LjL: jpatrick educated me on the non-lts reasons which I thought was a solid stance
<crdlb> ikonia: I think it's a recent change
<LjL> ikonia: but i mean even shorter than non-LTS
<ikonia> LjL: oooh
<ikonia> crdlb: ahh thank you
<ikonia> crdlb: thought I may have been going nuts
<LjL> Darkmystere_: ask again tomorrow
<Darkmystere_> LjL: Ok...
<nalioth> stdin: kde4 is _still_ unofficial in gutsy
<nalioth> stdin: if it's not, y'all need to update the packages to state otherwise
<LjL> where do they state they're unofficial?
<stdin> nalioth: it's unofficial then questions about it should not go in #kubuntu, so where?
<nalioth> stdin: #kde ?
<LjL> i doubt #kde will take questions about the ppa/backports packages.
<stdin> and what if #kde says go ask in the distro channel?
<stdin> (which they probably will for some things)
<LjL> see kde 4 is in backports, backports is official, kde 4 is official. syllogism.
<stdin> the point is, the packages are community supported, and it's best not to mix that with official support in #kubuntu anyway
<nalioth> i think all this should have been thought out more carefully.  if the packages are supported, the questions should be in #kubuntu
<LjL> the entire Universe is "community supported"
<nalioth> then kde4 should be supported in #kubuntu along with the rest of uni and multi
<LjL> nalioth, there is the precedent of #ubuntu-effects.
<LjL> aka #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> all of that stuff *was* in universe (albeit pretty old versions) for a long time, we just decided it was unstable enough and the questions noisy enough to be moved out of #ubuntu, i think.
 * PriceChild dances around to muse
<ikonia> muse fan huh
 * ompaul is listening to cuban jazz
<ikonia> ompaul: it's Rory time again
<ompaul> ikonia, :)
<ompaul> ikonia, I just had an afternoon / evening of scorpions and UFO
<ikonia> cool
<ompaul> it was
<ompaul> ikonia, BOO!
<Daviey> @btlogin
<Tm_T> laa
<Daviey> bt poorly
<ikonia> boo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Who ?
<PriceChild> Hehe I love garrett's post
<LjL> hello NoFox, how can i help you?
<Tm_T> LjL: apparently can't :(
<LjL> hello NoFox, how can i help you?
<NoFox> i was automatically redirected here from ubuntu
<NoFox> and I can't figure out how to close this tab in chatzilla
<NoFox> sorry
<LjL> i see, will help you with that
<LjL> don't know what he did in #ubuntu, but he's banned from enough other channels...
<ikonia> sounds interesting
<ikonia> does it say wht for on the other channels ?
<PriceChild> grr
<ikonia> what's up
<PriceChild> The changing of the nick
<LjL> ikonia: i haven't checked the logs... it's hard to check them for #ubuntu because (surprisingly) he had another nickname, but i can see which one
<LjL> can't see
<LjL> hello SirBob1701, how can i help you?
<PriceChild> If you're banned, you're banned for a reason and you should make it right instead of evading.
<SirBob1701> can someone test unblock me from.  i got hit with dcc exploit
<SirBob1701> i'm at school now so it should not be an issue.
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, Please follow the same procedure when you get back home
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, ensure you are connected on port 8001
<SirBob1701> i am
<PriceChild> because otherwise you'll have to go through this again.
<SirBob1701> ok
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, you may rejoin.
<SirBob1701> PriceChild: thank you for your help
<LjL> meh sorry, client crashed
<PriceChild> life goes on
<LjL> slowly
<LjL> when i get disconnected, it takes like ages to resync to my proxy
<LjL> i sent that message at 0:41 :)
<PriceChild> Hey njan, SportChick.
<njan> heya PriceChild
<njan> how goes it?
<ikonia> not seen SportChick for a while
<PriceChild> It goes :)
<PriceChild> ikonia, indeed, something must be afoot
<PriceChild> Hope all is well with you njan.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-05
<Seeker`> !-seeker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seeker
<Seeker`> woo
<jussi01> !unforget seeker
<ubottu> I suddenly remember seeker again, jussi01
<jussi01> bwahhahahahah
<jussi01> !seeker
<ubottu> seeker is test
<jussi01> oh thats boring
<Seeker`> !forget seeker
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !forget seeker
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jussi01> Seeker`: @login ;)
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> !forget Seeker
<ubottu> I know nothing about Seeker yet, Seeker`
<Seeker`> !forget seeker
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> :D
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> @whywontyoulogmeinautomatically
<jussi01> @becauseIdontlikeyou
<jussi01> :P
<Mez> @lart jussi01 
<jussi01> hahahah
<jussi01> I disabled it
<jussi01> and now its 2am, so bed time...
 * genii puts on more coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
 * genii sips
<jinja-sheep> There lies a wandering boy in #ops channel.
<jinja-sheep> Uh.... I want to let you guys know.... The message in !clone is not accurate or outdated.  There are no --disable-columns.  :)
<jussi01> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jussi01> !-clone
<ubottu> clone aliases: cloning - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-23 17:58:12
<jussi01> jinja-sheep: Ill talk to ljl when he comes in and see. :)
<jinja-sheep> jussi01:  Sure thing.  Not sure what you just did.  <_<
<jussi01> jinja-sheep: all good, thanks for letting us know. anything else you need?
<jinja-sheep> jussi01:  Have a good one.  See you later.
<jinja-sheep> jussi01:  Not really.  Just wanted to let you guys know. If I thought of something, I'll come back anytime. ;o
<jussi01> !idle | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nickrud> wow, that's a major change to !clone. is dselect-upgrade depreciated now?
<jussi01> nickrud: ljl was doing something with it. IMHO its very confusing and should link to a wiki page
<nickrud> jussi01, dpkg --get-selections > mypackages , dpkg --set-selections with apt-get dselect-upgrade does it just fine.
<jussi01> nickrud: there was some reason why that wasnt right, dont actually remember...
<nickrud> plus I thought we were supposed to avoid using aptitude
<nickrud> I hope not, I've been using that every time I did an install of the new release ;)
<topyli> that method has been carved to my brain since about 1934. if it's changed, i'll file bugs! :)
<Flannel> The dpkg method doesn't preserve which packages were manually installed vs brought in as depends
<Flannel> so autoremove may not work completely after a reinstall using that method
<ubottu> In ubottu, eseven73 said: tab is You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line. For example: Type the first two characters of the persons nick THEN hit the TAB key.
<Myrtti> hello
<jussi01> hiya Myrtti
<jpds> morning all.
<jussi01> christel: ahh, I suspected that was the case. have fun with him. 
<christel> mmm
<topyli> Flannel: good point
<elkbuntu> who?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ?
<elkbuntu> whoever chr istel was having fun with
<jussi01> xixnix in #freenode
<elkbuntu> ah
<jussi01> did you read back? 
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> only a bit though
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, HacKBoX said: !b43-firmware is Firmware required to enable Broadcom wireless devices. use 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' to install the firmware and then use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers to enable it. Broadcom Firmware can also be downloaded from http://sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux
<HacKBoX> anybody see that factoid?
<topyli> everyone sees it HacKBoX
<HacKBoX> oh im sorry
<HacKBoX> cheerio!
 * jussi01 huggles christel
 * christel hugs jussi01 
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> --disable-columns is not recogniced by intrepid's aptitude
<erUSUL> not in my box at least
<jussi01> erUSUL: yeah, we are looking at it. 
<erUSUL> ok; thanks. Bye and Happy New Year all <|8-)
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: you need to fix your aliases...
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01, please explain, I am not quite awake
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow:  when you ban someone you need to remove them also...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah the script
<Jack_Sparrow> I have him in pm at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> nm, he is just as rude there..
<Jack_Sparrow> jussie There was an issue when I tried /cs  kb nick and I had not had time to sort it
<ubottu> In ubottu, grobda24 said: !no, google earth  is Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository. Community Doc - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Jack_Sparrow> I just found the greatest collection of tux icons, tux-firefox, and a thousand others that are just too cute..  http://tux.crystalxp.net/   
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, meant that for a different channel/person
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> Dam0 tried to kill a users system offering help in pm  rm....
<nickrud> well, that's a lovely line to see, first thing in the morning
<Jack_Sparrow> I made notes in the tracker on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning nickrud 
<nickrud> morning. Other than that, it's a lovely Blue Sky, Ocean Breeze, Warm Day. Get out and Enjoy!
<Jack_Sparrow> I am heading out to get a new chair this am.. and a couple of boxes to send out penguin mugs.. to a couple people..  hint hint
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<jussi01> stdin: nalioth ping
<jussi01> ththt: how can we help you today?
<ththt> jussi01, nothing, thanks
<jussi01> Im guessing he will be back...
<jussi01> @bansearch ththt
<ubottu> No matches found for ththt!n=ttt@unaffiliated/ththt in any channel
<jussi01> hrm...
<nalioth> jussi01: pong?
 * Myrtti feels herself
<PriceChild> Myrtti: all there?
<Myrtti> not sure
<Myrtti> I bought a scale today.
<Myrtti> I've gained about 20kg's since year and half ago August.
<Myrtti> needless to say, I'm pissed.
<nickspoon> I bet you still look great, Myrtti :)
<Seeker`> nickspoon: suck up :P
<nickspoon> Just because I can pay a girl a compliment...
<Seeker`> :P
 * nickrud_ thinks it's simple fear of the fluffy pens of doom
<nickspoon> Possibly that.
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<Seeker`> genii: I'd stick to normal clothes if i were you, coffee tends to burn if you wear it
<genii> Seeker`: Especially McDonald's coffee....
 * tritium wishes he had a nickel for each fresh pot of coffee genii put on...
<tritium> :)
<genii> tritium: I do actually drink far too much coffee
<tritium> genii: there are far worse habits!
<genii> I agree
<ubottu> divinebovine called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> ikonia: Seems zumran is harassing divinebovine in pm
<ikonia> yes, just trying to pick that up 
<ikonia> didnt know you where active
<genii> riddell apparently too, although he's not in -ops
<ikonia> just say you both active
<ikonia> I was lagging behind you
<genii> Ah
<Slart> hello.. user tkzao just popped in to tell us all about that lovely "get visitors to the site to see the nekkid pics"-site
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpds> Great.
<jpds> Slart: In PM?
<Slart> jpds: nope.. just in the channel
<jpds> Slart: Looks like he got #u-devel too.
<Slart> jpds: he left right away.. so it's no emergency... but it seems he's still connected to the server..
<Slart> and there he is again =)
<rww> Hi! Can someone add a mention of #ubuntu-brainstorm to the !brainstorm factoid, please? As far as I can tell, Brainstorm discussion's supposed to be in there, not Ubuntu, so it seems like it'd make sense to have it in the factoid :)
<rww> not #ubuntu **
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, I thought there was one tagged suggestions etc?
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: The only factoid I see that mentions brainstorm is !brainstorm.
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: according to http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=brainstorm , anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> noted.
<Jack_Sparrow> there is one for bugs/wishes for the bots.. but not brainstorm
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: oh, the !no, factoid is <reply> new factoid text syntax? Yeah, I tried that with !firewall the other day and nothing seemed to happen, so I wasn't sure if it still worked =/
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, It sends them here for approval, they dont just go in automatically
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: ah. makes sense, I guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> It got out of control when we didnt check them first
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, brainstorm is <reply> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like! Discuss Brainstorm in #ubuntu-brainstorm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Im in the miiddle of redoing my office..
<rww> Ah, I see :)
<rww> Okay, well, that was it, so I'll get going now...
<rww> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, CLose to exhaustion atm.. up most of the night and just now getting my own systems up
<Jack_Sparrow> rww np
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-06
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> I would like to access #ubuntu in 2009 =)
<genii> LimCore: This is not the support channel
<LimCore> genii: ?
<Flannel> LimCore: Based on your past behavior, the rest of the users don't want you to.
<LimCore> I just thought getting more feedback there to aid my bugreporting and development for ubuntu would be good
<Flannel> LimCore: The issue has been discussed with you thoroughly.  I don't believe anything else can be added.  If you feel differently, feel free to state your case succinctly here.  Please don't repeat your previous sentiments however.
<LimCore> months passed
<Flannel> If you feel there's nothing you can add to the previous discussions, please don't idle here.
<LimCore> too long bans make no sense especially if they stand in way of cooperation in given foss projects
<Flannel> LimCore: Again, if you have nothing additional to the previous arguments, please stop wasting the time of everyone, including yourself, and move along.
<LimCore> as I just said, the thing that time passed, is the new argument. you dont agree with it or what
<Flannel> LimCore: Time passing means nothing.
<LimCore> interesting policy then
<nickrud_> @btlogin
<nickrud_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<nickrud_> arg
<Flannel> nickrud_: You've got one of that thar underscores
<nickrud_> yeah, I'm at work. I'll log in at home since I leave in just a few minutes
<Mez> eep, it seems like it was sunday only a couple of hourse ago
<Flannel> sumo_su: What part aren't you sure about?
<sumo_su> language warning
<sumo_su> could you quote the bit where my language was inappropriate?
<Flannel> sumo_su: A few people already have.  "bullshit" is generally considered profane
<sumo_su> Flannel: i said "i'm not saying you are bullshitting"
<Flannel> Yes.
<sumo_su> followed by what i think is true
<sumo_su> should i use the term "talking BS" next time? or is that also wrong?
<Flannel> sumo_su: No, obfuscated swearing still is.
<sumo_su> ok. i'm not a native speaker. is the BS word so bad?
<Flannel> sumo_su: Are you under the impression that something like "Oh, well, I'm not going to say 'fuck it' but..." isn't swearing?
<Flannel> Ah
<sumo_su> fuck means sexual intercourse. it's not family friendly
<sumo_su> i mean... to use the word
<Flannel> right, shit is also vulgar
<sumo_su> but the verb bullshitting is a mean way of acusing somone of lying.. in simple words
<sumo_su> i tried to avoid that impression by saying "im not saying you are.."
<Flannel> right.  But it contains shit.  As such, it's still vulgar
<sumo_su> ok
<sumo_su> i didnt notice it at all
<sumo_su> thanks for pointing it out..
<Flannel> No problem
<Mez> hmm, tried showing ubuntu to my mom earlier. She seemed interested, but, a little drunk.
<Mez> I'll try and catch her when she's sober
<Mez> was kinda amusing though - her ranting and raving and swearing at "the little man who's asleep" (the status icon for the sign in window for yahoo messenger)
<Mez> !jaunty
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, ubuntu+1 is <alias> jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Mez> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Mez> !-ubuntu+1
<ubottu> ubuntu+1 is <alias> intrepid - added by LjL on 2006-11-29 22:24:59 - last edited by jrib on 2008-10-11 12:21:33
<Mez> !no ubuntu+1 is <alias> jaunty
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Mez> !no ubuntu+1 is <alias> jaunty
<Mez> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Mez> !no ubuntu+1 is <alias> jaunty
<Mez> !no ubuntu+1 is <alias> jaunty
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Flannel> Mez: you've still got your cinnamon roll
<Mez> I know :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, flash__ said: !no, ubuntu is A free debian-based operating system that is maintained by Canonical LTD.
<Mez> I'm hungry
<Mez> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mez> @ignore flash__
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> oooh, is that how thats done?
<Flannel> Dag Nabbit Mez.  Now I want a cinnamon roll.
<Mez> Flannel: I think you need special acccess... stdin has giving privileges
<ubottu> In ubottu, flash__ said: !no, intelligent is the ubottu programming-ai
<Flannel> Hah
<Flannel> apparently thats not how you do it ;)
 * Flannel wonders what succeeded then.
<Mez> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel.
<Mez> hmm, maybe it doesnt apply to edits?
<Flannel> He'll tucker out soon anyway.
<Flannel> oh, perhaps because theyre forwarded
<Flannel> (maybe snagged before ignore?)
<Flannel> I haven't looked at the code in forever
<Flannel> Interesting question
<Flannel> Mez: Just because you ask doesn't mean you're not a stalker!
<Mez> Flannel: and I'm lazy :D
<Flannel> I/.....m leaning more towards troll
<Mez> I dont think so
<Flannel> I said leaning.  He's just... asking odd questions.  mind you, he's obviously younger, and I agree that having a random person send you a CD is a bit bewildering, but ...
 * Mez tries to persuade jono to come back to kde
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, lts is <reply> LTS  means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The currently-supported LTS releases are !Dapper and !Hardy; the next will be 10.04 (per http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146)
<Flannel> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Flannel> mmm, No.
<Flannel> Although maybe the first clause.
<Pici> A wiki link would be nice. So we didn't need to use !lts and then !release and/or !eol 
<Flannel> You'd likely want to say 6.06 and 8.04 instead of dapper/hardy
<Flannel> And, we do have a wiki page... which one is it.
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases is the best one I can find/.
<Flannel> mmm, I saw one that was color coded I thought.
<Pici> Perhaps the one from sabdfl's blog: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<Flannel> Nah, this was a wiki table
<Flannel> I thought it was on huc/c though
 * Pici shrugs
<Flannel> Mmm, definate collective bot abuse there.
 * Flannel notes -ot is, at least, temporarily, like the -ot of yore.  Maybe hard questions will keep coming.
<nickrud> hahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha
<nickrud> laughing so hard I couldn't breath between the ha's
 * Flannel normally wouldn't have done that... but...
<nickrud> Flannel, that was totally proportionate. 
<Flannel> nickrud: no, I know.  I just usually give one more warning
<nickrud> maybe a bit of bazhang is rubbing off on you, not necessarily a bad thing. I've been infected as well :)
<Flannel> Heh.  He's threatening to report me! oh noes!
<nickrud> roger_, what can we do for you?
<roger_> who are you
<nickrud> my nick is just above. I've been around a few years
<roger_> nickrud, some nub channel op kicked me for giving my opinion, i see this happening alot, ops abusing their privilages
<nickrud> roger_, no, you were kicked for rudeness. More a matter of getting your attention than anything else
<roger_> nickrud, the guy give me this channel and said, Feel free to direct complaints
<nickrud> that's what this channel is for
<PriceChild> roger_: Do you have a support request about kde4?
<PriceChild> roger_: If you haven't, then I believe that the operator's interpretation of your comment was correct.
<PriceChild> 'Correct' is probably the wrong word, 'fair' would be better.
<roger_> there is hundreds of people that talk off topic, just a moment ago someone mention about feeding their kids or w/e
<roger_> so if your gonna kick me for off topic then kick em all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, moo -v is <reply> There really are no Easter Eggs in this bot.
<PriceChild> roger_: if you don't have a specific problem and need help with it, joining a channel and saying that an aspect of it is rubbish isn't a nice thing to do.
<nickrud> roger_, you weren't kicked for being off topic, you were kicked for being rude. 'Flannel, don't bother me'
<roger_> nickrud, yes i did say that, and i'm telling you now, don't bother me, if you and the rest of your lil ops here aren't useful to me then you are useless
<nickrud> roger_, if you're rude to ops, you'll be rude to regular users, probably the noob ones, since you made a point of labeling flannel as such. that's what we won't allow. You're welcome to be rude elsewhere
<Madpilot> roger_, so if everyone in ubuntu channels is so useless, why bother being in them at all? Nobody's going to mind if you just leave...
<nickrud> roger_, people float off topic all the time. We try to manage that, without kicking where possible. More possible than not.
<nickrud> roger_, unless there's something else, we ask that you not idle here. It's how we know who's looking for op help
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> clearly trolling
<nickrud> no, just obstinate and pig headed and every other synonym for 'my way, my way'
<bazhang> hehe
<stdin> Mez: you ignored flash__ in #ubuntu-ops do it in /msg for global ignores or in the channel for channel ignores (I've updated the @help message to make it clearer)
<stdin> Mez, Flannel: (currently) everyone who can edit factoids can use @ignore, @unignore and @ignorelist
 * mneptok waves from 2009
<Flannel> mneptok: Is it still 2008 somewhere?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, no, he's only recently upgraded from 1978
<Flannel> I know how he feels
 * Flannel is on a recent LTS upgrade.
<mneptok> Flannel: i haven't seen Freenode in ~2 weeks. and still mega-lagged due to vacation time.
<Flannel> Ah, well, welcome back.
<kestutis> Could i get unblocked in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> kestutis: what did you do?
<elkbuntu> kestutis, do you know what a pastebin is?
<kestutis> flooded the same question for about 10 times because nobody replied me.
<kestutis> elkbuntu: yes, i know what it is.
<elkbuntu> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elkbuntu> ^^ those are our Terms Of Service
<kestutis> Ok.. So could i be unblocked now?
<elkbuntu> no, because i am not convinced that you have read the guidelines or take them seriously
<kestutis> I really know the rules. trust in me :)
<elkbuntu> i dont, because despite knowing the rules, you chose to flood and repeat, which are against the rules. hence, i cannot take you seriously
<kestutis> elkbuntu: i just repeated a question. nobody replied. then waited for some minutes, then repeated again. and then repeat some more times
<elkbuntu> kestutis, our records show you have a history of doing this, and you're showing absolutely no acceptance that what you did was wrong
<kestutis> elkbuntu: i understand that i was wrong, and i promise it won't repeat anytime.
<jussi01> kestutis: Your ban will stand for another 48 hours at least. Between now and then please make sure you have read the guidelines, and the following bits of info. after that time is up, please pop back in here and ask again.
<jussi01> !ettiquette | kestutis
<ubottu> kestutis: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<kestutis> Jussi01: Okay.
<Madpilot> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> OK, that's busted
<Flannel> Madpilot: Heh, ping jussi01 about it
<Madpilot> jussi01, when you see this - the bot isn't taking !info commands in PM - unless you're logged in (ie, an op)
<Flannel> just an editor, but whatever
<Madpilot> who runs the bot these days anyway?
<Flannel> kestutis: Please don't idle here.  Thanks
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, jussi01, anyone else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/314302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314302 in ubuntu-bots ""!info [packagename]" doesn't work in PM w/o being logged in" [Undecided,New]
<Madpilot> at least that part of the bot still works :)
<Flannel> Madpilot: I'm sort of disappoined no one responded in -ot, now I just look like a jerk.
<Flannel> (rww's in my LoCo)
<Flannel> Some guys been asking about a fraps application for ages.  He finally decides to clarify what on earth a fraps application is... and its an easy answer.
<Madpilot> so what exactly is a 'fraps' app?
<Flannel> screencast
<Madpilot> ah
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 waves to Madpilot
<Flannel> Same sort of question:  "How do I make Ubuntu do what X does?"
<Flannel> First followup question:  What on earth is X?  or What does X do?
<Flannel> Mmm, I realise that using X as a variable for a program name is a bad idea.
<elkbuntu> $foo ftw
<Flannel> elkbuntu: foobar is a bad name for a program name variable as well.
<mneptok> var
<jussi01> $randomprogram
<stdin> I use angle brackets
<stdin> "what does <X> do?"
<Flannel> Oh no...
<Flannel> Locke....
<Flannel> That's... one way to handle it
<stdin> is richie posting links to other IRCs? (in #u)
<jussi01> so we can chat to him here... again...
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Madpilot> Myrtti is up, that means it's too damn late here... time for me to crash
<Myrtti> OY!
<Myrtti> I've been up since 0900½
<Madpilot> well, tis 0310 here - should have gotten off this box hours ago
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off too.
<jussi01> nini Madpilot
 * genii brews a fresh pot of coffee
<genii> tritium: Note "brews"  vs "puts on"   ;)
<jussi01> Seeker`: ping
<jussi01> Flannel: ping
 * Pici sighs
<jussi01> Pici: ?
<Pici> jussi01: Nothing in particular
<jussi01> Pici: smile, life is good (or better than some)
<Myrtti> hello
<Pici> jussi01: Just working my way back into the daily grind (was on vacation for a week)
<Pici> Myrtti: Hallo there
<Myrtti> has there been any discussion on the issue of ASUS-tek?
<jussi01> Not to my knowledge yet.
<Pici> Myrtti: I've been pretty much afk for the past week. Is there soemthing in particular that you think should be discussed.
<Myrtti> just wondering, since right before I took a time off from IRC there was some discussion about his stalking behaviour, following people in Facebook / Skype whatnot
<jpds> Weird.
<Myrtti> and people judging me to be an idiot because I had him on facebook at one time
<Myrtti> just asking, since he's nagging me to add him on Skype right now so "he could hear my voice"
<Myrtti> jussi01 can tell you how much I hate telephone calls and would rather gnaw my hand off than add him on Skype
<Myrtti> him being ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> I wish I could be impolite ass and tell him to sod off, but I'm too nice
<Dave2> .wi n68
<jpds> Hmm.
<Myrtti> Dave2: riding the fail boat, I see
<Dave2> as awleays
<Dave2> er, aways
<Dave2> ...always
<jpds> Myrtti: Couldn't you just block him?
<Myrtti> just did
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jpds> Dave2: Maybe something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/101112/ would help?
<Pici> *yoink*
 * Dave2 has never particularly fiydn the need to alias 'em
<Dave2> particularly, found.
<Pici> Myrtti: I'll jot down a note about it.  I believe snuxoll had a similar issue as well. 
<Myrtti> I really wish I could be an impolite ass, but I really really hate the idea of blocking people and tell them to sod off.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: wth? why did you remove that mibbit user?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01, mib...
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: and?
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: thats the default nick from mibbit
<Jack_Sparrow> It goes back a few days.. I just had a word with him over attitude and parting comments regarding mac
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: no you didnt. that is my friend, joing for the very first time _ever_
<Jack_Sparrow> Straightened out and I extended my sincerest appologies to him/her...
<jussi01> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> And my thanks to you for pointing it out
<Jack_Sparrow> We have had a rude mib* here pimping MAC's...
<Jack_Sparrow> I will not make that mistake again..  :)
<jussi01> heh
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: just remember look at the real name/ident for mibbit users
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: (and did you remove the ban?)
<Jack_Sparrow> stdin, It was a kick not a ban.. and yes, I will look at real name for mibbit users
<stdin> Jack_Sparrow: floodbots autoban (real IP) when you remove a mibbit user
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorr, for the lag, I was eating breakfast
<stdin> [16:08]* ChanServ removes channel operator status from Jack_Sparrow
<stdin> [16:08]* FloodBot2 sets ban on *!*@122.163.228.152
<Jack_Sparrow> stdin, Is that only for mibbit users
<stdin> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> THis is the first time I had had a mibbit user/issue
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Hey.. morning..  
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Were you aware that when you kick a mibbit user that the floodbots set a ban on the real ip?  NEws to me.. But then I am often the last to know..
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_ , At work it seems
<nickrud_> yep. I like dropping in here for comic relief during the day ;)
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, and I had no clue about banning the real ip. Ouch. What to do, what to do?
<stdin> Nov 23 14:16:43 <LjL>   when the bots detect a ban or kick on a mibbit user, they ban at once
<stdin> so it's been around since November probably
<stdin> the'll also kick/ban when a mibbit user floods
<stdin> *they'll
<Jack_Sparrow> Probably need to make sure all our ops are reminded of that
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont think flannel knows either
<nickrud_> by real ip, you mean whatever source provided the mibbit client is blocked, including anyone else using/trying to use that source?
<stdin> the IP of the person using the mibbit client
<nickrud_> oh, ok. That's not so bad then
<topyli> gettin people together for real life meetings is hell. i propose a ban for real life :(
<jussi01> topyli: +1! especially people just for a drink :P
<topyli> .)
<topyli> drinking gets my full support though, if only there wasn't all the other stuff that fills people's lives
<topyli> all the dumb things we do when we could just sit around at pubs :(
<Jack_Sparrow> More pubs need wifi
<topyli> indeed. although mobile broadband is getting better too
<Jack_Sparrow> Do any of the options for connecting to the web through our phones work right.. bluetooth or wired.. any of em?
<topyli> both work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Any tutorials? Suggestions? 
<topyli> these days i prefer plugging in the cable, since bluetooth means less battery life on both devices
<topyli> Jack_Sparrow: plug in phone, click network-manager applet, connect <3
<Jack_Sparrow> ty, I will look into it
<jussi01> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont have web on my phone, but I can add it
 * nickrud_ wishes he hadn't just read the last, it's one less reason not to carry a computer everywhere
<jussi01> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> I would drop home phone and dsl if I add internet to cell phone
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: you dont want to do that...
<jussi01> its not _that_ fast
<Jack_Sparrow> neither is my dsl
<Jack_Sparrow> Im thinking a new iphone and 3g
<Jack_Sparrow> T1 at the office if I need huge files
<jussi01> bleh
 * genii brews another pot of coffee
<nickrud_> genii, what kind of coffee do you brew?
<genii> nickrud: When available, Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee. Otherwise usually Melitta
<Ursinha> genii, you're always brewing coffee :)
<Ursinha> every time you announce that I have to get up and go get some coffee too
<genii> Ursinha: Yes :)  I drink quite a lot of it in real life. Lately I am doing it here as sort of an /back or "I'm alive"
<Ursinha> :)
<Flannel> jussi01: What's up?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, it's not a bad feature, just one you have to be aware of (it'd be nice if theyd do it on kick or remove, but not both)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not a bad feature.. just was not aware that it did it
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<genii> Whoa. Looks like a dozen bots or such
<stdin> more like 100
<genii> I saw at least 12 in #u  
<stdin> you missed the other 88 in #ubuntu-unregged ;)
<stdin> well, there were 98 unique joins of similar nicks in there
<genii> All separate hostmasks from what I could see... probably zombies
<nickrud_> useful naming convention
<genii> nickrud: I thought so as well
<stdin> <country>|00|XP|SP<number>|<number>
<Seeker`> jussi01: pong
<MTecknology> Anybody know what the link is ubottu uses to update the factoid db?
<Pici> MTecknology: http://ubottu.com/ubuntu.db
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<stdin> it's actually linked to on the factoids.cgi page
<genii> Heh, I didn't know ubottu has their own domain
<stdin> we got it a little while ago
<stdin> s/we/jussi01/
<Pici> jussi-01 was tired of being inadvertantly hilighted.
<genii> I don't blame him
<stdin> that's why the db is full of tinyurl's :p
<stdin> actually I think I've cleaned all those, but the bot's config still has some
<Seeker`> where is jussi01 when you need him
<stdin> Finland
<stdin> Seeker`: anything I can help with?
<Seeker`> stdin: he pinged me earlier
<Seeker`> contentless pings \o/
<jpds> IRC Council people please look at -meeting, just in case.
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> ♥ naps
<Myrtti> also, ♥ phone calls with the boyfriend
<Seeker`> bluesmoke: can we help ypu?
<stdin> bluesmoke == Amaranth afik
<Seeker`> hmm, likely story
<jpds> Seeker`: He is.
<Seeker`> hmm, likely story
<Myrtti> hello aib, how can we help you?
<aib> myrtti, are you cross-joined in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hi
<Myrtti> no, should I be?
<aib> i asked a question in #ubuntu-devel, but the weren't around. i asked it in #ubuntu and was kicked
<aib> i was told #ubuntu is not for testing
<Seeker`> you should'nt join channels while you are cross, its asking for trouble
<aib> they didn't know i had asked in both, i just wanted to know if myrtti had access to the logs
<aib> here is the question i asked. i will let you judge.
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm back to bed
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Tm_T: good night :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> aib, We all have access to the logs
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<aib> i am getting an assembler segfault during compile which suggests that the assembler uses a different version of libopcodes than which is being linked against. and the version of libopcodes on my system is suspciously new. /usr/lib/libopcodes-2.18.93.20081009.so. http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/2009-01/msg00047.html
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Slart> good evening everyone
<ubottu> Charitwo called the ops in #ubuntu (EvilBOT on-join spambot)
<Slart> ubottu, the kind and loving bot that he/she is, doesn't respond to the !info command in pm any more.. 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> yea yea
<aib> jack_sparrow, then perhaps you should read them and re-assess your behavior
<aib> i stand by my claim that you abused your power
<jrib> Slart: wfm
<Seeker`> aib: I think your attitude was a bit off
<aib> i was attacked
<aib> for no reason, my content was purely technical
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: what did he do?
<Seeker`> 2009-01-06T22:13:57 <aib> if you have a problem with that, maybe you should leave the channel;
<aib> that is out of context, please post the entire conversation. its not that long.
<Jack_Sparrow> He was asking people to test on their system his problem. he was told there were better channels as we frown on testing in the support channel, he suggested that if I didnt like it that I leave
<aib> and how many commands have you suggested users 'test' on their system?
<aib> there is no real difference between 'support' and 'testing'
<Jack_Sparrow> None
<aib> they are both troubleshooting.
<aib> you frown on that?
<Slart> I'll go back to stalking #ubuntu.. someone give ubottu a hug or something. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> it will compile the php svn module, which fails on my system because the assembler was linked with a different version of libopcodes than the linker now has access to...
<aib> yes - a problem with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> there are many better places for you to go with that issue
<jrib> maybe this is a misunderstanding.  aib just seemed to have some problem executing 'pecl ... blah' and wanted to know why
<jrib> am I off?
<Jack_Sparrow> He was kicked after he got abusive
<aib> no, not really off. but the answer to the why involves figuring out if my system is broken
<aib> compared to someone elses
<aib> libopcodes is fairly low-level
<aib> the "abuse" was aggravated
<jrib> I agree your response wasn't really appropriate aib, even if you disagreed with Jack_Sparrow's remark
<aib> ok
<aib> but you know, he could have just run the command. and that's all i really have to say having pointed out his abuse of power.
<jrib> but I think the question he asked was okay.  Make it clear you are asking for someone with knowledge of the command to confirm the operation fails for them as well 
<aib> i'm going to set up a virtual machine. it will cost me hours, but i won't get kicked.
<jrib> hours?
<Seeker`> stdin: ping
<stdin> Seeker`: contentless pong
<Seeker`> stdin: pm?
<stdin> sure
<jussi01> errr, Jack_Sparrow?
<nickrud_> hahahahhaha I knew this was just the moment to take a moment from work
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyboard fell over while I was answering the door
<jussi01> hehe
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, suuuuurrre. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Just not my day
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: is a spammer in disguse really
<Seeker`> he is biding his time
<Seeker`> when we all stop looking he will fill the screen with ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<nickrud_> just gathering tools and access, just you wait
<Seeker`> the pointy +'s of doom
<Jack_Sparrow> Spam is my secret thing..  
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, I need to WOK the dog..
<nickrud_> hm, reminds me I'm hungry
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: tasty?
<Seeker`> stdin: shiny server
<stdin> just be careful for now, it has low memory
<Seeker`> i'm only planning on running irssi
<stdin> Seeker`: yeah, but it only has 270MB RAM :p
<stdin> Mem:           270        266          4          0          8        144
<Seeker`> irssi isn't *that* much of ahog :P
<Seeker`> what else does the box do?
<stdin> the server is LAMP too, and apache + mysql can be a hog
<stdin> the bots alone use about 100MB
<Seeker`> ouch
<Seeker`> will it be getting an upgrade?
<stdin> I hope so ;)
<jussi01> Im still here (sadly). yes, it will be getting an upgrade or Ill find other hosting
<stdin> 270MB is quite a difference from the 2026MB we have now
<Seeker`> jussi01: you fail at sleep?
<jussi01> Seeker`: epic fail
<Seeker`> whatsw rong?
<stdin> sleep is for the caffeine-deprived
<jussi01> Seeker`: just cant sleep. too much on my mind.
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> hopefully nothing too serious
 * genii brews a fresh pot of coffee
<jussi01> Seeker`: actually it kinda is. But anyway. :(
<Seeker`> genii: glad to see you've stopped wearing them
<Seeker`> jussi01: :( Think of fluffy things, like sheep
<Seeker`> or shiny things
<Seeker`> or, even better, shiny fluffy things
<Seeker`> foil sheep!
<genii> Seeker`: My sartorial tastes have changed...
<jussi01> heh
<genii> Cloud computing!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-07
<genii> Bah : <rito> Wintre, I am a worker here,....please dont cause trouble ok : )
<|_ocke> how long's my ban from ot?
<Seeker`> 1) What did you do?
<Seeker`> 2) How many times have you asked that question?
<|_ocke> 1: inappropriate chat of a sexual nature (but no swearing)
<|_ocke> 2: this is the first time
<Seeker`> who banned you?
<|_ocke> umm hang on
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<|_ocke> jussi01
<Seeker`> I reckon it will be at least 3 days, come back and ask jussi in 8 hours or so
<Seeker`> its up to him
<Seeker`> |_ocke: anything else I can help you with?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, something 132 wont listen and has been asked numerous times to stop spamming and using enter etc.. 
<|_ocke> nope
<|_ocke> all good
<|_ocke> i just got off work and noticed i was still banninated
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: mute and pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, Tried pm twice.. but he seems quiet now
<genii> Weird. Why does !chroot say something about building 32bit environments?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, Hi, ...   care to rewrite it
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure what to put exactly. But the current one is pretty strange,
<Seeker`> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<genii> Maybe: Chroot is "change root" You can use this command to run command or interactive shell with special root directory.         (lifted a bit from the manpage)
<genii> Seeker`: Does it seem odd to you as well or no? (the curent factoid)
<Seeker`> it doesn't seem to cover chroots
<Seeker`> it covers one specific case
<Seeker`> s/case/usecase
<nickrud> maybe mention something like. 'Often used for compiling 32bit applications in 64bit environments or repairing not booting systems.' for the people that find 'You can use this command to run command or interactive shell with special root directory.' incomprehensible
<nickrud> s/not/none/
<nickrud> arg, but you get the idea
<tritium> Good evening.
<Seeker`> lo
<Seeker`> "Chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment"
<genii> Seeker`: Looks good :)
<Seeker`> you can add it then :)
<genii> I think I tried that before, didn't have editing rights on factoids or so
<Seeker`> !chroot is  used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit  applications in a 64bit environment
<ubottu> But chroot already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, !chroot is  used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit  applications in a 64bit environment
<ubottu> I know nothing about !chroot yet, Seeker`
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit  applications in a 64bit environment
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit  applications in a 64bit environment
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> genii: try that
<genii> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Seeker`> happy?
<genii> !chroot is chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, genii said: !chroot is chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<PriceChild> genii: tried with a 'no'?
<genii> PriceChild: It's new for me
<Seeker`> PriceChild: he doesn't have editing rights, or ubottu would have told him that it already means something else
<Seeker`> aiui
<genii> I think we went through this a previous time
<PriceChild> Seeker`: makes sense, thanks.
<Seeker`> bedtime I tihnk
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<Seeker`> nini
<gouki> When the channel is an official loco channel, are the only bots allowed the ones from the irc team?
<tritium> gouki: not necessarily.  The LoCo can install their own bots.
<gouki> tritium, OK. Just wanted to confirm it. Thank you.
<tritium> gouki: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> damO was ban evading.. 
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<stdin> genii: they speak Portuguese in Brazil
<genii> stdin: krumin is a spanish port of linux
<genii> *kurumin
<stdin> genii: but he was speaking Portuguese
<genii> stdin: Ah, my mistake then
<genii> Portuguese and Spanish seem mostly the same to me when I see them written
<stdin> it's hard to tell between Spanish and Portuguese, online translates clarify :)
<stdin> eg http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<stdin> yes, google can even translate now! :p
<Jack_Sparrow> In that case the ip had br...
<stdin> yeah, but you can't always trust the IP, someone may just happen to be an a certain country
<genii> I sometimes use babelfish, or occasionally whois the ip/mask t see originating country
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed.. but it is another clue
<stdin> genii: geoip-bin ftw
<stdin> $ geoiplookup 201.1.41.144
<stdin> GeoIP Country Edition: BR, Brazil
<stdin> works with host names too, not just IPs
<genii> stdin: I thought I was already in -ot there actually <laughing>
<stdin> I think my brain is in -ot mode, difficult to concentrate for too long
<genii> Here too
<bazhang> |_ocke, how may we help you
<bazhang> <|_ocke> 1: inappropriate chat of a sexual nature (but no swearing)
<bazhang> <|_ocke> 2: this is the first time
<bazhang> |_ocke, would that be it?
<bazhang> |_ocke, couple of points; this is not the first time (more likely 3rd or 4th at least), and please dont idle in here
<|_ocke> oh sorry, it auto-joined
<|_ocke> only 2nd time, though actually
<|_ocke> but that was the first time i asked about this ban
<bazhang> you were warned about this type of thing on many many occasions
<bazhang> hardly the second by a long shot.
<|_ocke> i'm sorry i didn't mean to be stupid, i was drunk and pissed off, and i didn't intend to offend anyone
<bazhang> that is what you said every time previously.
<bazhang> no reason to believe you now |_ocke 
<|_ocke> well.. what can i say... it's not the first time i've been drunk
<|_ocke> and my irc is on 24/7/365, so...
<|_ocke> all i can say is i'm sorry
<bazhang> |_ocke, please part now
<nbeebo> so now ive been banned for a week or so and i didnt even do anything... on #ubuntu-offtopic btw
<|_ocke> k
<|_ocke> later
<bazhang> nbeebo, how may we help you
<nbeebo> i dont know, in the end i want to be unbanned, in the middle i dont know...
<bazhang> nbeebo, checking the logs there are at least 4 marks against you; hardly seems to be for 'didn't do anything'
<nbeebo> i meant the last time
<nbeebo> and the last time i even asked what i did
<nbeebo> check that log if u can find it
<nbeebo> i think he got personal...
<bazhang> nbeebo, my guess is that you ignored many many warnings and continued on nonetheless
<nbeebo> i did not
<bazhang> nbeebo, in fact I was there for many of those warnings and gave some myself
<nbeebo> except they didnt like me say "u"
<bazhang> nbeebo, that is certainly not the issue at all; to suggest so is simply dishonest
<nbeebo> cant u read logs?
<nbeebo> u dont have to maybe wait for someone else, if u admins can at all
<bazhang> nbeebo, and considering that the marks are from a wide range of operators, that is confirmed that it was neither personal, nor from the use of 'u'
<bazhang> nbeebo, why the hurry to get back into #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<bazhang> !coc | nbeebo please read this
<ubottu> nbeebo please read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | nbeebo and this
<ubottu> nbeebo and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nbeebo> followed the guideline looking in coc now
<bazhang> I suggest you read those *carefully* nbeebo and think again why you were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic ; it certainly was not over *nothing*, nor the the use of 'u'.
<nbeebo> its never nothing, but shouldnt even be warned for that
<bazhang> nbeebo, please dont idle in here as per the channel /topic
<nbeebo> ehhh
<nbeebo> im not idle
<nbeebo> reading the coc
<bazhang> nbeebo, please /part the channel now.
<bazhang> @mark nbeebo <nbeebo> there exists so many jerks in this world upon parting here (#ubuntu)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> that is a fact; previous part message proves it
<Flannel> jussi01: what'd you need earlier?
<Myrtti> moin
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Myrtti <3
 * elkbuntu huggles myrtti
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, ipv6 is a new version of the Internet Protocol that allows for more IP addresses and makes other important changes. To disable it, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 . To enable it, install the "miredo" package.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, ipv6 is a new version of the Internet Protocol that allows for more IP addresses and makes other important changes. To disable it, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 . To enable it, install the "miredo" package.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, ipv6 is <reply> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6. To disable the IPv6 kernel module, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4.
<stdin> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stdin> !no, ipv6 is <reply> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6. To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, stdin said: !no ipv6 is <reply> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stdin> hush ubot3 
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: jaunty =~ s/-Please/- Please/
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Pici> silly rabbit.
<Pici> Hrm. Any objections to replacing the url in !training with that of help.ubuntu.com?  
<jussi01> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Pici> I don't think many people would be intersted in just looking at a manual for 7.10
<jussi01> how about just !forget training ?
<Pici> jussi01: I've aliased it to documentation instead.
<Pici> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Slart> Hello ops.. who handles ubottu when it comes to weird behaviour/bugs etc?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> Slart: launchpad does
<Slart> ah.. nice, thanks jussi01
<jussi01> Slart: although you can try get me or stdin in -bots
<jussi01> Slart: still better to file a bug though
<Slart> I'll do that, thanks for the help
 * genii starts brewing a fresh batch of strong coffee
<Ursinha> hi genii :)
<genii> Ursinha: Hello :)
<jpds> http://pthree.org/2009/01/07/rm-rf/ - YES!
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> pong
 * Myrtti pokes herself
<Myrtti> feels weird
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how so?
<Myrtti> I don't like IRC anymore
<Myrtti> I have nothing to say
<ikonia> always nice to take a break
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it's ok, as soon as we get that one channel sorted (;)
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Myrtti: really, I have been missing you in IRC
<Tm_T> it's far more dull place without proper persons
<Tm_T> genii: you're at watch shift in #k atm?
<ikonia> many eyes or on #k
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> so I can look elsewhere
<genii> I'm at work so not continuously in #k for policing/etc ... I'll go /away when not available for more than a few minutes so you guys can tell
<genii> ikonia: What was the issue with wesley__ , I did not catch it
<ikonia> he wants to use the jaunty .28 in 8.10 and convert his file systems to ext4, which is fine, but he was told it's not supported and may break as not only the kernels but the ext tools need to be updated too and they are being updated a fair bit in jaunty at the moment
<ikonia> genii: and instead of being ok with it he just kept asking "how" to which he was told if he didn't undestand how to do it, it was probably best not to as if he broke it, it wouldn't be supported
<ikonia> genii: but then he was a bit rude to a few people warning him of this calling them stupid 
<genii> ikonia: Aah, OK. Yes he was also yesterday on about compiling latest greatest intel xorg driver, etc
<ikonia> hence why I'm not happy about him miss-representing it in #kubuntu
<Myrtti> is REISUB supposed to work? 'cause it doesn't.
<nickspoon> Myrtti: Does for me, under 8.04.
<Myrtti> woohoo.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Are you talking to that person in pm? 
<Jack_Sparrow> trying
<Jack_Sparrow> no response yet
<Tm_T> hi bluesmoke 
<Myrtti> bluesmoke: you really should identify to the services if you really are Amaranth.
<Myrtti> bluesmoke: takes a bit too much of faith now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I agree on that
<Flannel> Identifying defeats the purpose of in cognito
<Myrtti> one would wonder why someone would need to be in cognito here
<Flannel> Not here, but otherplaces.  Here's only because its silly to be on with two separate clients (with two separate nicks)
<Tm_T> no, not really IMO
<genii> back
<Seeker`> jussi01: is your server likely to be rebooted often?
<jussi01> Seeker`: no, it wont be. we just had to add memory and swap ;)
<Seeker`> jussi01: ah, cool
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Amaranth> Myrtti, Tm_T: better? :)
<Myrtti> Amaranth: ♥ me love you long taem
 * Amaranth runs away
<Amaranth> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> hey could someone please fire jack_j a final warning as he keeps pestering me pinging me and generally being a twat
<ikonia> already taken care of
<Paddy_EIRE> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I stop him from pming me
<Paddy_EIRE> pm'ing me
<ikonia> ignore ?
<Seeker`> /ignore?
<ikonia>  /ignore 
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<ikonia> ahhh the seeker is quick
<Paddy_EIRE> that is not working thoug hyou see :)
<Paddy_EIRE> though*
<ikonia> you could mention it to a staff member in #freenode
<Seeker`> ikonia: :D
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<topyli> what always works is passively ignoring the query window :)
<ikonia> true
<Paddy_EIRE> topyli, not when dcc windows keep popping up on your screen stealing focus
<Paddy_EIRE> no thanks..
<Paddy_EIRE> ;(
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: speak to a staff member
<Paddy_EIRE> ok.. I am done.. I will be back later when he is gone
<Paddy_EIRE> I asked
<ikonia> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> no response as yet
<topyli> Paddy_EIRE: please /part this channel
<topyli> oh :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey jack_j is still in #xubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> *STILL*
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: yes?
<Tm_T> topyli: you, brrrrh!
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Myrtti> since when hasn't dcc ignore worked?
<Paddy_EIRE> jack_j still has not been taken care of.. I am going to leave for a while.. dcc windows are popping up from him and he is pinging the hell outta me
<topyli> Tm_T: yes?
<Tm_T> topyli: just failed to notice you hanging this much here
<Paddy_EIRE> Ignore kicking and banning aint working
<Paddy_EIRE> he is ban evading.. and he is now in #xubuntu
<topyli> Tm_T: well i was invited, thought it polite to stay :)
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: he's been there for a while, and hasn't misbehaved there
<Tm_T> topyli: indeed it is
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti, well he is intentionally continuing to be abusive to me
<Paddy_EIRE> a 24-48 hour ban sounds reasonable
<Paddy_EIRE> no lessons are being learned
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: errr.
<Myrtti> if he hasn't misbehaved on #xubuntu, there is no reason to kick him from there
<Myrtti> if he's being abusive to you in pm, then it's not on the channel
<PriceChild> Are there any logs I can be pointed to, or is it all in PM?
<Paddy_EIRE> well I am off this is getting annoying
<Paddy_EIRE> one less helper
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> I hope he understands that pm's and dcc's can't be helped if someone is kicked from a channel
 * PriceChild wonders why he wasn't in #xubuntu
<jussi01> heya PriceChild!!
<PriceChild> Allo jussi01 :)
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<topyli> i'm afraid poor paddy's understanding is rather selective in the first place :(
<Tm_T> "do as I want you to do or I go away" attitude I smell
<genii> away for a bit (work)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> Pici: are *you* on the *list*? :P
<kestutis> Hello.
<kestutis> Could I ask for a question?
<Tm_T> sure
<kestutis> I would like to get unbanned,
<kestutis> Last time I asked that an operator said me to read the rules and ask again after 48 hours.
<Tm_T> who was it?
<kestutis> jussi01
<Tm_T> kestutis: and which channel?
<Tm_T> ah, #ubuntu
<Tm_T> kestutis: have you read them?
<kestutis> the rules?
<Tm_T> yes
<kestutis> Yes. i have.
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> understood too?
<kestutis> yes.
<Tm_T> someone willing to watch over this friend?
 * Tm_T is bit busy
<ikonia> sure
<Tm_T> danke
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, IN ubuntu?
<Tm_T> I think yes
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kestutis> So, i agree with the rules, that i won't be again such as i was before the ban.
<ikonia> kestutis: what was it that got you banned ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: repeating
 * ikonia nudges Tm_T 
<kestutis> and not listening.
<ikonia> ok
<Tm_T> ikonia: nuggets?
<kestutis> Can i hope to be unbanned soon and get out from ops channel now?
<ikonia> looks to me like your unbanned
<ikonia> oh wait
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> your unbanned
<kestutis> ikonia: thanks:)
<Myrtti> headaches </3
<ikonia> not good
<mrwes> why am I banned from Ubuntu?
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: why am I banned?
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> mrwes, you had a long talk here with bahzang and ljl about you ban ...
<mrwes> for?
<nickrud> mrwes typing with one hand, be patient
<mrwes> asking if anyone was using jwm?
<nickrud> continuos off topic. you should review the logs for -ops 11/30 if you don't remember the convo
<nickrud> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nickrud> bazang or ljl, you'll need to continue with them
<mrwes> how was I off topic? by asking about a windows manager?
<mrwes> er window..not windows
<nickrud> mrwes hm, that was a different ban
<mrwes> I'm confused...I was banned oringally for topic and I understood what I did wrong and read the COC, etc.
<nickrud> yes and that one wa removed
<mrwes> the ban was lifted and I was in the channel several times
<mrwes> right
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow banned you mrwes
<mrwes> I know
<ikonia> 06/01/2009
<ikonia> how do you know - he banned you after you left the channel ?
<mrwes> because I didn't ask a 'support' question?
<nickrud> this is from the 5th. I see the ban but it's not logged in the tracker, bot must have been down. you will have to wait for jack
<ikonia> nickrud: I see the ban on the 6th in BT
<ikonia> mrwes: yes, pretty much,
<mrwes> ﻿(11:17:13 PM) mrwes: Jack_Sparrow: why am I banned?
<ikonia> mrwes: oh, you've discussed this with jack already 
<mrwes> no...but he was involved that day
<nickrud> ikonia, i'm only seeing the 11/30 from nick search. but glad to paas to you, one handed typing sucks
<ikonia> nickrud: no sweat
<mrwes> I wanted to know if previously installed software under gnome would show up in the jwm menus automatically
<mrwes> so i asked if anyone was running jwm
<ikonia> you didn't ask that though
<mrwes> I didn't get a chance!
<ikonia> come on - you did
<ikonia> I've read the logs
<Flannel> nickrud: ask ubottu for the current bans, then apply that to the BT and you'll see all of them
<mrwes> well I think it was unjust and would like it removed
<ikonia> mrwes: I was just typing that I was happy to remove the ban for you
<nickrud> Flannel, i'll ask about that in a while, when the bleeding stops ;;
<mrwes> thank you
<ikonia> mrwes: however you have had a few nudges in the past to try to stay on topic/be clear with what your asking, so I ask that you really try to focus on that
<mrwes> k
<ikonia> ban is removed
<mrwes> danke sehr
<Jack_Sparrow> Im back
<Flannel> nickrud: what'd you do?
<mrwes> so...can anyone answer my question on jwm menus?
<mrwes> re
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sorry - didn't see you come back
<ikonia> mrwes: your not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> mrwes: join #ubuntu to ask support questions
<Jack_Sparrow> I was busy with another issue..
<mrwes> oh...
<nickrud> Flannel, shower door fell broke sprayed glass. 
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: hope I didn't step on your toes there, - I've spoke to this guy before in the past, 
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, our judgement is always trusted.  If something is very serious.  I document it well in bt
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Hope you are ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Several people were involved on mrwes...
<nickrud> jack just a small gouge on one finger; bleeder though. it'll be fine just an annoyance
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: cool - I thought as much
<Flannel> Also, it'd be nice if non-JS people could view BT logs.
<Flannel> I'll ping j...01 about it later, after I get home and verify there isnt some way to do it currently
<ikonia> Flannel: I didn't think you needed js
<Flannel> ikonia: To view the ban logs you do.  The view/whatever things are js
<ikonia> ooh really
<Flannel> there may be other ways, I can't dig through the source at the moment
<ikonia> I didn't know
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I see what you mean
<Flannel> Yeah, thats how you keep the same search with the various viewings (without refreshing)
<Flannel> I don't know if its ajax, or just a display none/block sort of thing.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-08
<genii> /back (mostly)
<Seeker`> non-JS people?
<Tm_T> er?
<nickrud> secret code only known by the initiated
<Seeker`> javascript?
<nickrud> that's too obvious, gotta be more obfuscated ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, raylu said: !dvd is For DVD playback, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<genii> OK. /away again :)
<gasto> hi
<gasto> can I ask Ubuntu questions here?
<nbeebo> if ur banned on #ubuntu i dont know
<gasto> cool, so I got grounded
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<gasto> thanks
<gasto> I need some help on Nvidia drivers
<Seeker`> gasto:this si not a support channel
<gasto> my Geforce 6200 card is not working for video
<Seeker`> gasto: please ask in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> nbeebo: how can I help you?
<nbeebo> anyway, i want my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic to be gone..
<gasto> ehm, I tried, but it seems I was redirected here
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<nbeebo> @btlogin
<nbeebo> didnt work :S lol
<Seeker`> gasto: you'll need to speak to ikonia, doesn't look like you'll be unbanned soon
<gasto> cool
<nbeebo> what can i do? been banned for 2 weeks something dont know
<Seeker`> ikonia: you about?
<gasto> anyways ikonia seems non responsive
<gasto> I sent here a greeting
<gasto> no response
<Seeker`> gasto: come back tomorrow then
<gasto> that´s sad, I don´t get support on IRC, I don't get support on ubunguforums.org, tell me is it really a community based OS? naaaaa cut the crap, be real
<Seeker`> nbeebo: You have been banned 8 times in the last 5 weeks
<gasto> all ya want is $$$ for the support, then say it, and stop pretending it is community based, and change the fcking name
<nickrud> gasto, ljl is on european time, try during daytime then. Besides, you worked for your ban. 
<Seeker`> nbeebo: sorry, kicked or banned
<gasto> I worked for support, and you contributers work to ban people not to help out in troubleshooting
<Seeker`> nbeebo: by 6 different ops
<nbeebo> what has that do with it? 
<nbeebo> so if it were 5 it wouldnt be any problem?
<Seeker`> the last ban was 4 days ago
<nbeebo> on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nbeebo> thought it was 2 weeks lol
<Seeker`> are you sure you are banned from offtopic?
<nbeebo> wait ill try again
<nbeebo> yes
<Seeker`> nbeebo: looks like you were being particularly offtopic
<Seeker`> it was topyli that banned you I think
<Seeker`> gasto: please leave the channel and come back tomorrow
<bazhang> nbeebo, what is the rush to get back in there?
<bazhang> nbeebo, you are well aware why you were banned in there, correct?
<nbeebo> ehh
<nbeebo> 1: personal
<bazhang> nbeebo, no
<nbeebo> 2: yes but not needed 1 week +
<nbeebo> or how long it has been
<Seeker`> nbeebo: it has been 4 days
<Seeker`> i;ve told you that already
<nbeebo> ok 4 days
<bazhang> nbeebo, you were asked repeatedly not to continue, warned on many occasions, yet continued nonetheless
<nbeebo> yeah but u wasnt sure offtopic so i gussed so technical problem...
<nbeebo> not that i can remember, give me an example... or something close
<bazhang> nbeebo, so your ban will *not* be lifted any time soon, as you seem to think you are some sort of victim here, which is most certainly not the case.
<nbeebo> u seem to think u know people well...
<nbeebo> anyway since ur here ill be back in a day or two, ur so hostile
<bazhang> nbeebo, perhaps the long respite from #ubuntu-offtopic will refresh your memory.
<nbeebo> yeah yeah
<bazhang> nbeebo, and please refrain from making comments in #ubuntu
<bazhang> :/
 * nickrud offers bazhang a cookie
<bazhang> thanks nickrud !
<Seeker`> gasto: please leave
<bazhang> he still seems (nbeebo) to maintain that he was somehow a victim
<bazhang> !idle | gasto 
<ubottu> gasto: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<gasto> OK, bye
<Moniker42> gasto: please stop cycling or you will be banned
<Moniker42> well that seemed to work :)
<bazhang> :)
<nickrud> it's that staff cloak, it has some heft to it
<nickrud> brocaded satin, most like ;)
<Flannel> really?
<Flannel> Oh, maybe its a forward
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, raylu said: !x is The X Window System is responsible for graphical output. To restart X, press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or type << sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart >> in a console.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, raylu said: !resolution is To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubottu> In ubottu, raylu said: gnome is GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. Their IRC channel is #gnome on irc.gnome.org:6667. To install GNOME from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type << sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop >> in a !terminal.
<Flannel> Why would we send someone to a gnome channel?
<nickrud> I've done it for people looking for detailed gimp help
<Flannel> Right, but we certainly don't need it in that factoid
<nickrud> true. He's been offering many changes, look above
<bazhang> that kshlmstr bot seems to be from kaushal, though he has yet to reply
<Flannel> nickrud: the previous two is a separation of the current factoid.  I'm not really sure its necessary either.
<nickrud> yes. He's reacting to specific questions from users, and offering modifications to match those needs
<nickrud> heh. my finger's still sore, can't type as fast as before ;)
<rotarychainsaw> User Koodhz sent me a PM trying to get me to forkbomb. for shame
<Flannel> Howdy rotarychainsaw 
<Flannel> Was it part of a conversation or what?
<rotarychainsaw> nah, I was asking how to set ownership od my home folder
<rotarychainsaw> and he sent a pm
<Flannel> Alright, thanks for letting us know.  I'll look into it.
<rotarychainsaw> but I know what all those crazy characters mean haha
<ubottu> In ubottu, raylu said: firefox is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion for the latest version of Firefox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins for plugins. << mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-tmp >> may fix Firefox.
<Flannel> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Flannel> .....
<Flannel> "Random command can magically fix unknown problems!"
<Flannel> Mmmm... can someone troll right now?  I've got some frustration pent up.
<nickrud> lol Flannel you should have been around when ubotu was open, and those had to be fixed on the fly :)
<Flannel> I was around
<Flannel> well, not as an admin, but since it was open.... I fixed plenty of stupid factoids
<nickrud> ah, I missed seeing you then. But then I wasn't around for a year and I forgot a lot of nicks during that time
<nickrud> so you should just let those flow by you. they'll be amusing reading for people when they wake up 
<Flannel> Dang.  Now I wish I had given tenX a warning prior
 * jussi01 dances!!! I finally got a house :)
<Flannel> jussi01: Nice
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: a house?
<Myrtti> a full house?
<jussi01> Myrtti: apartment == house in my vocab
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> a flat then
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> house == place to live
<jussi01> Myrtti: http://www.igglo.fi/building/310174
<Myrtti> jussi01: lucky bastard
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Myrtti: Oma Sauna :)
<jussi01> 4th floor
<jussi01> and city center - couldnt be happier
<Myrtti> shuddup
<Tm_T> kids
<Myrtti> die and go to hell (or to your Oma Sauna) you, gloat you
<Myrtti> mrhg
<Myrtti> then again...
<Tm_T> jussi01: Myrtti: so when you two come to see our little princess?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: hopefully not this month :-D
<jussi01> Tm_T: might be a while for me. got a lot happening in life atm
 * Myrtti pokes her boyfriend about the planetickets
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> jussi01: smells like what happening here
 * Tm_T is searching new home and income
<Myrtti> I HAS PLANE TICKETS!
<Myrtti> woooooo
<Tm_T> <3
<Flannel> To where?
<Tm_T> to furryland
<jussi01> to crazyville? :P
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> Warboys, Cambridgeshire, UK.
<Tm_T> borways
<Flannel> That question makes me leery
<Myrtti> what question?
 * Myrtti is confused
<Flannel> Someone asked how to get a list of the registered users of ubuntu, but he mean on his box
<Myrtti> oh.
 * Myrtti sings
<Myrtti> tralala
<Myrtti> jussi01: my dear lovely wonderful cute jussi01
 * Myrtti blinks her eyes and smiles broadly
<jussi01> yes?
<jussi01> what do you want from me?
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<jussi01> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> when are you going to Oulu again?
<jussi01> 1.2
<Myrtti> or, are you there already?
<Myrtti> ok
<jussi01> why?
<Myrtti> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=31811 <-- because
<jussi01> you want...?
<Myrtti> obviously
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> I bought a Nokia BH-103 before Christmas
<Myrtti> but when I had a fever, my mum stashed it away from the paws of her kitten
<Myrtti> and we rummaged the whole place upside down, and couldn't find it
<topyli> is it pink?
<Myrtti> no :-<
<jussi01> right.... where is verkko kauppa?
<Myrtti> http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=verkkokauppa.com+oulu&sll=60.124261,24.43823&sspn=0.8544,1.182404&g=Kirkkonummi,+Finland&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=12
<Myrtti> Kirkkonummi? lolwhat
<topyli> try not to get mugged while shopping for ping bluetooth things
<topyli> pink
<jussi01> Myrtti: do they not have a nice postal service?
<jussi01> kirkkonummi is ages away...
<Myrtti> jussi01: "available only in Oulu store. Items on the store shelf can not be ordered to be delivered by mail"
<jussi01> ahhhh!
<jussi01> well if thats the case when I get to oulu...
<jussi01> whats the address of the oulu store?
<Myrtti> Kaakkurinkulma 4
<jussi01> haha
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> in kaakuri...
<Myrtti> if you know anyone else who'd have business there, I don't mind if they get it, I'll pay to their account
<jussi01> Myrtti: Have you thought to contact Mikko from red innovation?
<Myrtti> hmrmmrm
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/51649633 *cough*
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (lolwutbot)
<topyli> Myrtti: ooh public question, evil
<topyli> nobody can reply like "@myrtti no wai"
<Myrtti> topyli: also the fact that I can't remember his IRC nick and I have a splitting headache
<elkbuntu> seems like the bot was a gentoo'er
<topyli> Myrtti: no no, jaiku is more effective, good choice. you get it done :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: who's nick?
<Tm_T> -'
<Myrtti> Moo's
<Myrtti> Moo something
<Tm_T> moo--
<Tm_T> atleast in freenode
<Myrtti> not online I see
<Tm_T> Myrtti: actually currently moo--- too
<Tm_T> mikko the säätösetä
<topyli> Myrtti: join #vapaakoodi or be square
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> MEH
 * Myrtti pokes bluesmoke 
<Myrtti> magic touch.
<Myrtti> I haz it
 * Pici hides from magic Myrtti 
<Dave2> oh dear
<adaptr> Jack_Sparrow: so, "darnit" is now considered insufferably subversive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Well<adaptr> darnit .. looked like  damit so I      I sent you an ohmy..   In no way does that justify your response in the channel of ... <adaptr> Jack_Sparrow: oh FFS, try to act like you have a clue what PC is
<adaptr> "looked like" ? are you FIVE ?
<adaptr> your response was in no way justified by ...well, whatever, if you took the trouble to /lastlog me for 5 minutes you might see me actually helping people out
<Jack_Sparrow> Even if not profanity it was spam
<adaptr> you're trying to justify your response now ? in what way is "darnit" because I misnicked someone SPAM ?
<adaptr> you're the spam police too now ? thnak god you don't get anywhere near my mail servers
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Hsilamot bot. Ban the bugger)
<Jack_Sparrow> Handled
<bazhang> adaptr, please dont idle as per the channel /topic
<bazhang> !idle | adaptr 
<ubottu> adaptr: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubot3> In ubot3, tavish said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tavish said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<Pici> ..
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> oh dear... [19:02:12] <#oxygen:Fujisan> Nightrose I WISH YOU WERE MY STALKER I THINK YOU ARE CUTE
<Tm_T> jussi01: slap Fujisan hard and repeatedly
<Tm_T> I got a new haircut
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<bazhang> any one else having trouble with bt login? I get a sqlite database error
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> oh no
<bazhang> no troubles?
<bazhang> or 'oh no', troubles
<Pici> Not working for me either
<Pici> jussi01, stdin: ping
<bazhang> yikes
<jussi01> Pici: pong
<Pici> jussi01: <class '_sqlite.DatabaseError'>: attempt to write a readonly database 
<Pici> I can't remember if this is the same error that we got with the locking issues when seveas hosted it.
<stdin> one sec
<jussi01> stdin: :)
<stdin> hmm, may take slightly longer than a second...
<bazhang> adaptr, please dont idle here.
<bazhang> * [gazotem3] (n=Administ@c-68-32-160-66.hsd1.dc.comcast.net): purple  <--five different gazotems just joined
<stdin> jussi01, Pici, bazhang: it's back up
<bazhang> stdin, thanks! :)
<stdin> was actually a simple fix, if non-obvious: s/#!/usr/bin/python2.4/#!/usr/bin/python/
<stdin> excuse my regex
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> now *9* gazotems
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> Sorry, bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load
<bazhang> just now
<stdin> take off the sess= bit, it should still know you from the cookie
<stdin> else I'll copy over the database again
<bazhang> okay thanks
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> hmm. maybe give it a bit of time
<stdin> bazhang: should be up-to-data again now
<bazhang> stdin, sorry for the headaches to you
<stdin> it's ok, debugging is fun :p
<bazhang> feanor, how may we help you
<feanor> приятнава времени суток
<bazhang> feanor, #ubuntu-irc not here
<bazhang> well still getting the above locked down message; just have to be careful of what bans I clear/future bans :)
<bazhang> any guidance on how long to leave extreme racist/hateful spam bans?
<Pici> ahoy
<LjL> aloha
<jussi01> LjL: please check your revision of !clones - people were complaining about the --disable-columns not working
<jussi01> and now, Im off to bed
<Pici> jussi01: He was here for that discussion iirc
<jussi01> he was?
<jussi01> not that I remember, but yeah
<Pici> I remember pinging him about it
<jussi01> anyways, bed ->>
<LjL> yes i was
<LjL> but i did nothing about it
<LjL> it can be fixed by mangling it (because extended options aren't supported by the version of aptitude that's currently in ubuntu)
<LjL> or it can be fixed by just reverting it and not caring about the automatically installed pakages list
<Pici> You could wait until Jaunty, I believe those options are in that version of aptitude
<LjL> Pici: but the factoid isn't really supposed to be for only one version of ubuntu
<nickrud> would someone who's cloning even worry about the fact that the automagic isn't carried over? That seems to be effectively a base install for that person
<ththt> hello, guys
<ththt> what's wrong with http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi ?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: it's been over 48 hours :)
<Pici> ththt: We're having some technical difficulties with the sqlite database.
<theunixgeek> I would like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic . A few days back (more than 3 days), elkbuntu said to wait 48 hours until I could be unbanned. I have still not been unbanned.
<theunixgeek> Pici: could you help? :)
<nickrud> theunixgeek, elkbuntu should be around in a few hours. We can't access the database to verify and unban
<theunixgeek> ok, thanks nickrud 
<ththt> db works. thanks to all )
<topyli> nice EULA: http://www.flickr.com/photos/doctorow/3179331509/
<topyli> didn't take a very good look at which channel i'm on though :\
<Pici> figured
<elkbuntu> nickrud, i'm here for half a minute and will be back in 9-10 hours or so, not 'a few'. he's supposed to demonstrate that he realises he has to abide by the CoC first, as the last time we spoke he said he knew it, but felt he had the right to repeat/flood because answers were not instantaneous
<nickrud> elkbuntu, thanks (and a few hours was mostly: not gonna happen now ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Whoever came up with UPS.. I could kiss them..
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: please no, I have a wife here already
<Jack_Sparrow> I had a problem with my jacuzzi, I told my my neighbor to go kill the power.  Laying in a puddle of water I pull the panel cover and as always test the connection and I hear my alarms go off
<Jack_Sparrow> He killed my computer room
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow: oh, I thought you meant the shipping company
<Jack_Sparrow> No the other kind of ups.
<Mez> I should probably get one of those
 * Mez hates taht BOFH hasnt been updated in ages
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt to mention if I didnt practice safe handling he could have killed  me.  50 amp 220 isnt forgiving especially if you are laying on wet ground
<Mez> ok
<Mez> I search for UPS on ebay, get fishnet stockings
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez, West coast usa by chance
<Jack_Sparrow> I have one or two extras that need fresh batteries
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow: ??
<Mez> no, UK#
<Jack_Sparrow> Cost more tha it is worth to ship it
<Mez> looking @ http://linkpot.net/outstay/
<Jack_Sparrow> I find them at surplus houses here all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> $10 - $20
<ubottu> In ubottu, nemesis said: I want to see is information hack
<ubottu> wobblywu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> kayt needs a looking at
<Flannel> Thanks Mez
<Mez> np, tis my job
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> bt is down?
<Jack_Sparrow> I needed to mark.. <MariusAZ> marko-_--: Like, get the niggah off of it?
<Mez> what channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu <MariusAZ> marko-_--: Like, get the niggah off of it?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu MariusAZ <MariusAZ> marko-_--: Like, get the niggah off of it?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Mez> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to go in manually and it is empty for me
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> Sorry, bantracker has been shut down for anonymous users due to server load
<Mez> jussi01: FIX!
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez, ty
<Mez> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-09
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> not just me then :)
<ubottu> Kamping_Kaiser called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> jjesse called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<vorian> handled
<Flannel> Mmmmm
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot?  Not needed now... but something might come up rather soon.
<nickrud> Flannel, what, I thought 'they' were going to give you ops
<Flannel> nickrud: I believe they are; just ... haven't yet
<Flannel> right.  Op time.  AnneShirley
<nickrud> flannel I was finally having some time. Spoil sport
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, People were starting to get angry though because she was being stupid (well, continued to be stupid)
<nickrud> no, when she said god holds up the chair is when it got interesting ;)
<Flannel> She said that?
<Flannel> Mmmm
<nickrud> <AnneShirley> The fact that the chair you're sitting in isn't falling crushing or dissolving is because God is holding it up.
<Flannel> Wow.
<Flannel> yeah... thats the troll line...
<nickrud> or not. I've met believers of that
<Flannel> Well, regardless of if she actually believes it, she got to the point where shew as just asking a ton of hot-button issues, without waiting for responses again
<Flannel> Which I had previously warned her about
<nickrud> yep. Not saying she wasn't trolling her true beliefs
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Flannel> Sigh
<nickrud> yep. but sometimes even we aren't immune to troll bait
<Flannel> PriceChild: that's not necessary
<PriceChild> Hmm?
<Flannel> its been taken care of.
<PriceChild> Doesn't appear so.
<PriceChild> snuxoll is still going
<Flannel> No he's not, he's talking about his usual anti-C++ stuff
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<nbeebo> worthless admins on ur channels
<nickrud> nbeebo, you have a history now in #ubuntu*, you won't get passes anymore
<nbeebo> passes?
<nbeebo> just asking what it is
<nbeebo> or means
<nickrud> 'that's ok, it was just a new user mistake'
<nickrud> is a pass.
<nbeebo> oh ok, whatever ur trying to say...
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Question, a-t wants to never ount sda1  an ntfs we have his fdisk and fstab  can yuo take a look.. I have never not wanted to mount a drive
<nickrud> never mount? I've never tried that either, and know nothing about the automount magic
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<nickrud> interesting idea though.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I will lwork on that if you can keep an eye on markpee.. 
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to see his sources list
<nickrud> markpee?
<Jack_Sparrow> in ubuntu
<nickrud> yeah, the guy with the manual java & flash install. ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Smells of troll
<nickrud> maybe, or someone who's done something they don't know about 
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, did you feel that one down in SD area?
<Jack_Sparrow> nick yes I did
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just looking it up.. riverside to the vaklley
<Jack_Sparrow> Just a little one here
<nickrud> hope it was reasonably small
<Jack_Sparrow> 5.0 a biggie
<Jack_Sparrow> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/ci10370141.php
<nickrud> probably get revised down
<Flannel> Its 1mi south of SB
<Flannel> There's definately some damage, but I haven't seen any news yet
<nickrud> that's close to population, not good
<Jack_Sparrow> too close to my niece
<Flannel> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=34.113N+117.294W&sll=34.112089,-117.259998&sspn=0.092097,0.154495&ie=UTF8&ll=34.112302,-117.294374&spn=0.023877,0.038624&t=h&z=15
<Flannel> Mmmm, wrong earthquake discussion channel
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, seems that markpee was just annoying, not a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw the source.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Just an attitude issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Niece got shook  up good... but she is ok.
<nickrud> yeah, usual male 'I can do this' attitude. 
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, good to hear. Hopefully not much damage. I've only been in one where it was more than just shaking.
<Jack_Sparrow> I was in El Centro early 80's that one was bad
<Jack_Sparrow> I was in Sears and ceiling and lights falling everywhere
<nickrud> not good, is it. I always find that structurally strong area now. Doorways aren't much, but I'll use it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some of the suff in the ceilings of commercial buildings that you dont see is scary stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Huge air handllers.. in particular
<nickrud> yeah. I worked commercial hvac controllers for a while. amazing what's hidden on roofs
<Flannel> forward may be more productive
<Flannel> fuzzybear3965: How can we help you?
<fuzzybear3965> oh I just clicked something.. didn't mean to be here
<Flannel> fuzzybear3965: No problem.  We would appreciate it if you wouldn't idle in here though.
<Flannel> He must be psychic
<nickrud> lol
<tritium> Good call, ikonia.  He should not be allowed back in for that comparison.
<bazhang> talk about hyperbole 'nazi driven'
<ikonia> I tried to speak to him in pm - he said "he's fuckin done" so he was
<ikonia> now for some reason rudd-0 is pm'ing me asking why I banned him - even though he's not in the channel
<ikonia> just ignoring it
<ikonia> seems like a tag team act
<bazhang> yep
<tritium> Indeed.
<Flannel> What on earth is with these people tonight?
<ikonia> no idea
<tritium> I was just about to ask.
<nickrud> biorhythms
<Flannel> Ah... Almost a full moon
<ikonia> back to normallity I hope now
<Flannel> Nah, waxing, so we've got a few days
<elkbuntu> i see we've hit the "I've finished all the games i got for christmas now. I'm bored" trolls hitting u
<bazhang> haha
<tritium> I think elkbuntu hit the nail on the head.
<elkbuntu> i've been doing this long enough
<tritium> How long, elkbuntu?
<elkbuntu> since before i knew what linux was
<tritium> I've been using linux since 1993, but didn't really get into IRC until 2004 or so.
<elkbuntu> back then when the MUD implementers i became Mod/Op/Goddess on spoke about 'the kernel upgrade broke the code' i figured it meant a piece of hardware
<ikonia> ahhh mud's
<elkbuntu> that's where i learned the art of programming
<Flannel> that's where I perfected the ability to type like a bat out of hell
<Flannel> although, recently having two different keyboards has increased my error rate
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i wasnt too bad before i started, but yeah, it added a few NOS jets to my fingers
<Flannel> Do some people actually enjoy acting like jerks?
<Flannel> Mmm, and I should've used a semicolon.
<bazhang> insmod?
<Flannel> yeah
<Flannel> I'm just going to drop it, see if he continues
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> man apt-get
<bazhang> :/
<Flannel> Well, and then attitude issues over the fact that that's not allowed.
<Flannel> or rather, that that's discouraged.
<ikonia> just removed talbot as when I asked him what he was spamming for he showed me pictures of young girls in pm
<ikonia> well caught flannel
<Flannel> ninja ops!
<ikonia> nice job
<ikonia> I turned my back to type here, and he hit again
<ikonia> should have banned him 
<Flannel> Thats what redundancy is for! ;)
<ikonia> HA ops
<Flannel> ikonia: oh, those were sad faces?
<ikonia> I assumed so
<Flannel> I wonder if hes the same arr emm arr eff guy... let me sort through my logs
<Flannel> love is a surpisingly hard word to grep for in IRC logs
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Flannel> The right to repeat one's self every three minutes?  What on earth kind of place is this?
<ikonia> where is that ?
<Flannel> #u
<Flannel> no action needs to be taken... I'm... just flabbergasted
<Myrtti> moin
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<Flannel> topyli: We're sick.
<topyli> we are .(
<topyli> and looks like i've lost eye
<Flannel> You're a sick cyclops!
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said:  !no, firewall is <reply> You can use ufw to manage Ubuntu's built-in firewall. For usage instructions, run "man ufw" in the terminal. For more detailed information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<jussi01> so has |_ocke been here since his banning from -ot?
<Flannel> When was that?
<jussi01> couple of days ago
<Flannel> He was here on the 7th at 1:26 and at 3:53
<jussi01> ok. 
<Flannel> (those are times from the logs)
<jussi01> Flannel: just read. thanks
<jussi01> oh dear God... please someone stop him (fujisan #freenode)
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> You know.. for some reason trall in -ot screams kayt
<bazhang> anyone else having trouble with btracker?
<Flannel> bazhang: aye
<bazhang> @login
<Flannel> That works
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> just doesn't work once you get there
<bazhang> thanks Flannel 
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<stdin> someone look at Fuse_ (and trall) in #u
<Myrtti> watching
<Flannel> I'm debating a ban or a forward of Fuse
<Flannel> I imagine just the former
<Myrtti> trall is one step away from kick
<Flannel> here it comes
 * jussi01 wonders why peoples aliases dont kick people any more...
<Flannel> What?
<jussi01> Mode #ubuntu +o Flannel by ChanServ
<jussi01> Mode #ubuntu +b *!*@210.215.140.180 by Flannel
<jussi01> "jonaskoelker
<jussi01> Mode #ubuntu -o Flannel by Flannel
<jussi01> no remove in there...
<Flannel> He was already gone
<Flannel> he left a while ago, that was Fuse
<jussi01> oh 
<Flannel> Thats why it wasn't immediate, because it was manual
 * jussi01 shuts up
<Flannel> :)
<Flannel> Myrtti, -ot
<Myrtti> my mum calls at the most inconvenient times
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> Myrtti: eh?
<Flannel> Myrtti: that's not a ban evasion
<Myrtti> sure looks like it
<Flannel> How do you figure?
<Myrtti> ident is the same for starters
<bazhang> looks like kayt
<Flannel> Well, owner and purple aren't exactly custom
<bazhang> ie speaking style
<Myrtti> well, his behaviour was annoying enough
<Flannel> Oh, I'm not arguing the ban, just saying it's not necessarily evasion
<Myrtti> why can't my mum just give up!
<Flannel> Er...
<Flannel> actually
<Flannel> it is.
<Flannel> Since kayts whowas is the same IP
<Myrtti> "guinea pigs plalalalala, white pages... plalalala, kittens... plalalal
<Myrtti> "
<Flannel> not the one they were banned from ealier mind you, but that's still BE
<Myrtti> is that on mibbit him?
<Flannel> No
<Myrtti> no?
<bazhang> @bansearch trall
<ubottu> Match: *!*n=Owner@58.170.88.* by Myrtti in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 09 2009 11:06:29 (ID: 8866)
<Flannel> Ramp?
<Flannel> @bansearch kayt
<ubottu> Match: *!*@124.182.244.244 by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Jan 08 2009 23:35:29 (ID: 8829)
<Myrtti> not even with /wii
<ubottu> Match: *!*n=Owner@124.182.244.* by Mez in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 08 2009 23:46:24 (ID: 8830)
<Myrtti> [13:09] [freenode] ~~~Ramp [i=3aaa58b0@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-69430e2f248dde0c]
<Flannel> Myrtti: /whowas kayt gave me the same IP earlier
<Myrtti> [13:09] [freenode] ~~~ ircname  : CPE-58-170-88-176.sa.bigpond.net.au
<Flannel> Mmm, yes.  Thats him
<bazhang> nice catch
<Myrtti> wasn't me
<Myrtti> was rww who noted it
<Flannel> back again
<Flannel> Right, well... shucks... Its going to be a leap year before that ban gets lifted, eh?
<bazhang> yuck
<bazhang> trall posted a nasty link in #u
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gnea said: no, vpn is VPN (OpenVPN, Cisco, etc) support in Ubuntu can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN , for gaming: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD , if you want to use SSH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<Flannel> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Flannel> Why do people put howtos on w.u.c?  WE've been on h.u.c/c for longer than this page has been around
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, firewall is <reply> You can use ufw to manage Ubuntu's built-in firewall. For usage instructions, run "man ufw" in the terminal. For more detailed information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<rww> Hi op people! Looks like my !firewall edit got ignored last time around. Anyone have any suggestions on it? 'cause it'd be nice if !firewall were modified to mention ufw...
<Myrtti> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Magnata)
<rww> Mhm. iptables isn't simple at all, Firestarter is buggy as heck, and Guarddog... well, dunno about that 'cause it's KDE only
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (izN)
<topyli> i sort of like rww's version
<rww> Anyways, I'll let y'all mull it over. I've done enough op poking for one day ;)
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<topyli> ufw is ubuntu standard. the current factoid doesn't mention it but instead leads you to iptables sorcery or to installing packages fro universe
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: is it just me or is he just talking nonsense
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<ikonia> everything he says is authorative nonsense
<Jack_Sparrow> rm to remove apt-get installed program?
<Tm_T> ok, this MIGHT be stupid question but what's best way to contact sabdfl?
<ikonia> email ? catch him on line ?
<Pici> Tm_T: In person
<Tm_T> ikonia: latter would be better
<Tm_T> Pici: if I could (:
<jussi01_> Tm_T: how soon you need him?
<jussi01_> Tm_T: I would imagine hell be at the cc meeting on the 20th
<Tm_T> well not soon, few weeks is ok
<Tm_T> jussi01_: aah, brilliant
<Tm_T> I'll wait for that then
<Tm_T> thanks sons
<ikonia> he'll or will hell actually be there ?
<Tm_T> he will
<Pici> Aww.. you got our hopes up
<ikonia> I was looking forward to meeting hell
<Tm_T> I wasn't
<ikonia> maybe el diablo could attend
<Pici> http://www.savagechickens.com/2009/01/orientation.html
<Tm_T> have seen it, nothing to wait for
<ikonia> Pici: nice
<genii-around> ping genii
<genii-around> bah
<ikonia> I'm out, it's gone dumb-tasktic in #ubuntu
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
 * genii brews an extremely large urn of strong coffee
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: oops
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: Factoid redirect fail.
<Jack_Sparrow> saw that ty
<stdin> info and search are not part of Ecyclopedia, so there is no redirection
<ubottu> search is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<stdin> I still don't know why that happens :|
<Myrtti> does anyone know how to get the specs of a Dell laptop with a tag number from the Dell site?
<Myrtti> I have no clue how this works
<Myrtti> oh, I got it
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what's up?
<Myrtti> I'm trying to figure out do I want the company laptop or no
<Tm_T> ah
<Myrtti> ok, it has half the RAM my desktop, and about... hmmm
<Myrtti> one third of HD
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you can give it to me
<Myrtti> Tm_T: sorry
<Myrtti> what's INTEL CORE 2 DUO T7100
<Myrtti> ok, it would have a better processor
<Myrtti> oh, and VT
<Myrtti> eeniemeeniemineymoe
<genii> /msg ubottu Hi
<genii> bah
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> genii: lol
<genii> Tm_T: Yeah yeah
<genii> :)
 * genii hands out a round of coffees (or your favourite beverage of choice, in lieu)
<Pici> friiiiday
<Ursinha> thanks genii :P
<genii> Ursinha: You're welcome
<Myrtti> FRIDAY!
<Tm_T> is
<Tm_T> though I don't notice anything
<Myrtti> can't decide!
<Myrtti> arght
<Tm_T> Myrtti: take laptop
<Tm_T> less wasted energy if nothing else
<Myrtti> true
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (plshelphackadmin)
<jussi01> Myrtti: lol
<Myrtti> I haz plane tickets I haz plane tickets lalalalalalSHALALALALAA
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Myrtti> excuse me
<stdin> WARNING: I'm about to switch ubottu to the new server. it should all just work ™ but there may possibly be teething problems
 * Pici holds tight
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 tight
<jussi01> :D
 * genii holds his coffee in a deathgrip!
<Myrtti> stdin: don't hold us in suspense, I'm about to pee in my pants!
<Myrtti> aaaeaeeeeaarrgggghhh
<Myrtti> there it goes
<Pici> Myrtti: I hope you're referring to ubottu with that 'it'
<Myrtti> Pici: well, yes.
<genii> Hehehe
<Myrtti> how sad is this: http://www.cam-lug.org.uk/?page=news&id=19
<nickspoon> Heh.
<Myrtti> it's really, really depressing
<Pici> At least the mailing list is active
<jpds> Why?
<nickspoon> Hm, why?
<jussi01> why what?
<Myrtti> Pici: it is?
<Myrtti> whee
<nickspoon> Why is that depressing? :P
<Pici> http://lists.infowares.com/archive/clug/2009-January/thread.html
<nickspoon> Oh, noticed the date :*
<Myrtti> nickspoon: you're welcome
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> wheeeeeee
<nickspoon> Oh dear.
<stdin> eeek
<Pici> look what you did!
<jussi01> stdin: remove some of the channels from the list
<stdin> I didn't do anything
<Myrtti> http://lists.infowares.com/archive/clug/2009-January/007335.html <-- nickspoon 
<nickspoon> You killed ubottu!
<stdin> it's already reconnecting
<Myrtti> you bastards
<Pici> stdin: not you, Myrtti 
<jussi01> stdin: yeah, but it may just do it again
<jussi01> stdin: theres a limit before it does that. 
<Myrtti> now I have to figure out the distances
<Myrtti> ok, so about 41 minutes drive
 * genii sips
<Pici> Arg. I know that the bot is down, but I still try the triggers anywy.
<stdin> it's only joining 19 channels and still dies
<nickspoon> Oh dear.
<stdin> well, it's getting further
<Myrtti> I wonder does the clug have any meets these days
<genii> Ah, forgot #k has no -br    :(
<stdin> I didn't forget anything, I removed them :p
<genii> Hm
<Myrtti> hmmm, they seem to have something going
<Myrtti> can I poke the bot?
<stdin> it should be ok now, probably, maybe
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> yea, I need it..  I had a long week.
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> I have right now horrible lag problems and I think they are messing with the phone lines again. I'll go do some work and will be /away, checking back in maybe 1/2 hr
<bazhang> * [the_logger_works] (n=the_logg@public-gprs68586.centertel.pl): IRC logging bot  <-- this okay?
<stdin> not really unless they have permission
<jpds> bazhang: No.
<stdin> freenode policy on logging bots is opt-in
<bazhang> jpds, kick/remove ban?
<stdin> see if they are human first
<bazhang> okay
<stdin> public-gprs68586.centertel.pl seems odd for a log bot
<bazhang> no response via PM
<jpds> No response to CTCP.
<stdin> go ahead and ban, whois indicates no activity from then since connection
<bazhang> done
<bazhang> btw the btracker is working :) many thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. going to the movies
<Pici> Have fun
 * genii sips
 * Myrtti is not going to comment the tld
<Myrtti> oops, I did
<Gary> bazhang: that logging bot ban can be removed now
<bazhang> Gary, it seems to have been removed some minutes ago
<bazhang> nearly an hour ago in fact
<bazhang> oh misread
<Pici> bazhang: He means remove the ban
<bazhang> the ban
<Pici> the ban
<bazhang> jinx
<bazhang> Gary, my apologies for poor reading comprehension; ban removed
<Gary> my apologies for not being clear :p 
<bazhang> ban can merged to can :)
<bazhang> Myrtti, did you get the fabled letter?
<bazhang> -ot really went to the dogs for a while without you
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> fabled letter?
<bazhang> thought there was a *letter* you were waiting on
<bazhang> perhaps just more reading problems from my end
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> no, I didn't get the email from Canonical
<bazhang> oh
<bazhang> thought it was about going to UK
<Myrtti> oh, I'm going there no matter what :-)
<bazhang> nice :)
<Myrtti> well, not exactly no matter what
<Myrtti> but am going there no regard of emails from canonical or others
<Gary> Myrtti: to live?
<Myrtti> that remains to be seen ;-)
<Gary> cool, come visit me and tom
<Myrtti> starting with two weeks starting week from now
<Gary> you are welcome to come visit colchester, essex
<Gary> (and stay)
<Pici> Myrtti: Are you getting a new job as well?
<Myrtti> ie. the cattlebus (read: Ryanair) flight lands approx week and two hours from now
<Myrtti> Pici: nope
<Pici> Myrtti: 
<Pici> Myrtti: er.. Lucky you can telecommute... /me actually has to go in to work
 * Pici shuts up, cannot form intelligent sentences currently
<Myrtti> yeah, I asked the HR "do you mind if I travel to moon for two weeks, if I can still work from there?" "No, just inform me beforehand if you plan to move permanently, then we have to discuss the matter a bit more"
<savid> Hi, I'm having trouble joining #ubuntu.  I've changed my port to 8001 but it doesn't seem to be working
<jussi01> savid: please go back and try the test again
<savid> jussi01, thanks, that worked.
<jussi01> savid: great
<Myrtti> roight, time for nini
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-10
<Myrtti> ok, now that I've test driven my new toothpaste from the pink tube(!), I'm off
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Myrtti: night
<Myrtti> http://www.dekolehti.fi/dm/file.phtml?id=1833 <-- ♥ 
 * Myrtti runs to bed
<nickspoon> Night Myrtti :)
<Jack_Sparrow> `o computer is free
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: if its free, i'll have it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker`, I have stacks of em..
<Seeker`> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> nickrud: What on earth was up with that?
<nickrud> that is a very good question
<nickrud> markpee, you have no authority to tell someone they will be removed
<markpee> I am just trying to keep things in order...
<markpee> dose that not help everyone ??
<Flannel> markpee: What was he doing wrong exactly?
<nickrud> he was not being obtrusive, asking for help with a particular issue every 5 - 10 minutes, exactly as we ask
<markpee> I see my assistance is not welcome here. Goodbye.
<Flannel> ...
<nickrud> ooookay
<Flannel> Alright then.
<Flannel> @mark markpee
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Hi Lexvegas, how can we help you?
<Lexvegas> I oops, i accidentally opened the channel, sorry!
<Lexvegas> see ya
<Flannel> Oh hey, bantracker is working again
<Flannel> albeit slowly
<elkbuntu> bluesmoke, how can we help?
<elkbuntu> ah
<Amaranth> bleh, people keep doing that to me :P
<elkbuntu> i pictured you more as purple smoke, but ok
<Amaranth> bluesmoke is what comes out of your computer when you have to buy a new one
<elkbuntu> tasty
<elkbuntu> this laptop is going so slow under ibex i keep expecting to see some of that
<Flannel> That's the magic smoke
<Flannel> bluesmoke is what comes out of cars when you have oil in your engine (broken seals usually, or head gasket)
<Flannel> blah.  Getting sloppy old man.
<Amaranth> Flannel: It's called magic blue smoke :)
<Amaranth> "Magic smoke (also called factory smoke, blue smoke, or magic blue smoke) refers to smoke produced by malfunctioning electronic circuits."
<nickrud> I always called it stinky smoke myself
<Amaranth> Flannel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Magic_smoke.jpg <--look, it's blue :)
<Amaranth> That's a cool way to fry chips, btw :)
<nickrud> dang it's a slow friday/saturday. 
<nickrud> and I like your new alias by the way
<Y-Town> can someone test me please.  I am on port 8001
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, what nickname do you usually use
<Y-Town> im on it  :o)
<nickrud> Jack_Smirnoff, I'd better start picking up, you better not catch me
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, is it usually all lower case maybe?
<Jack_Smirnoff> :)
<Y-Town> nope... just the way i have it and im identified by server as well
<Jack_Smirnoff> forgot this was even open
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, then it will take me some time to find you in our bans list, and you'll need to be very patient
<Y-Town> was I bad??? lol
<bazhang> no
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, no, you were exploited.
<bazhang> from Jan 4
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he should be in the bots list. it was floodbot2
<Y-Town> bazhang: how you doing?  I have nnot seen u in a while... Beem a while since ive been on
<Y-Town> whats the exploit exactly?
<elkbuntu> i've tagged you as a victim, try in #ubuntu-read-topic again
<bazhang> @bansearch y-town
<ubottu> Match: Y-Town!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic by FloodBot2 in #ubuntu on Jan 04 2009 00:49:50 (ID: 8642)
<bazhang> floodbot2 
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, D C..C exploit
<Y-Town> someone sending to me or me being used to send mass dcc or something?
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, your router tried to protect you, and does so by resetting it's connection
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, no, someone sending you a dcc filename that's really long, for the sole purpose of making your router kick you off
<Y-Town> I will check the firmware in a bit......I never seen a dcc come my way
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, please read #ubuntu-read-topic 
<Y-Town> and I know for a fact I never excepted one... bit i was using pidgin the other days which really blows on irc
<elkbuntu> Y-Town, i am trying to help you, but you're not listening to me
<Flannel> Amaranth: Best to just not ask
<elkbuntu> sigh
<elkbuntu> why do i bother?
<nickrud> pain glutton
<nickrud> plus the glow when someone is helped, and grateful
<bazhang> good of humankind
<nickrud> bah. I do it for one person at a time
<Y-Town> elkbuntu: Sorry... Moved router and disconnected it
<Y-Town> elkbuntu: I read that you said read topic and I did that.  Im on port 8001 and the test did not work for me
<Y-Town> elkbuntu: Got it thanx
<nickrud> Y-Town, floodbot3 just unbanned you, it must have worked. Try entering 
<nickrud> nm
<Y-Town> heh
<Y-Town> okie... now i have to try to remember my question from 20 mins ago...LOL
<elkbuntu> nickrud, i've lost faith of that ever happening
<elkbuntu> although, he did thank, the glow is not there
<nickrud> elkbuntu, for me the glow comes from watching a new user have a light bulb go off. I bask in the reflection ;)
<nickrud> some days I gotta wade through a lot of muck though
<nickrud> and the op work is just admin stuff. I've never enjoyed administrative work
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Anastasius henux)
<Amaranth> Does anyone know anything about a "club" channel? I'm a bit out of the loop
<nickrud> club-ubuntu? 
<Amaranth> If so, why haven't we gotten someone to shutdown this channel using our name?
<nickrud> it's a loooong story, but bottom line #ubuntu* is owned by ubuntu, *-ubuntu is not according to freenode policy
<bazhang> its ##
<Amaranth> Also, help in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Commie_Cary called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Amaranth> I don't have the proper tools for this
<Flannel> I can't help
<nickrud> nor can I
<Flannel> nor can bazhang
<bazhang> wish I could
<nickrud> nor can jack
<Flannel> Ooh
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> club is invading it seems
<Flannel> Well, that's mature.
<hentaixp> Amaranth, elkbuntu those users are comming from ##club-ubuntu doing that spamming crap
<bazhang> only a matter of time
<hentaixp> I pmed Amaranth not sure if he got it
<Amaranth> yeah, i got it
<Amaranth> thanks
<hentaixp> laters
<Flannel> I suppose that's what happens when lore about why a channel came to be trickles down a few generations so no one actually knows.
<bazhang> yep
<elkbuntu> nalioth, PriceChild, can we please shut down that troll channel now?
<Amaranth> I have no idea what ##club-ubuntu is
<Amaranth> is it emma?
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> Thats how it started
<jdong> oh boy. I just got the "you are violating the constitution by kicking me" line.
<bazhang> :/
<nickrud> jdong, I'm sure there's some constitution where that's true
<bazhang> hard to be kicked in that channel :)
<jdong> :)
<Amaranth> anyone have chanserv.py?
<bazhang> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<bazhang> Amaranth, ^^
<Amaranth> does it actually work though?
<Amaranth> at one point it didnt
<bazhang> yep
<nickrud> yes, I got it a few weeks ago
<bazhang> updated
<Amaranth> 404
<bazhang> same here
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, archive.org ftw
<nickrud> Amaranth, if you can't find one, I've got 1.0.9 
<Amaranth> i've got it
<elkbuntu> who is 'pepper'?
<Amaranth> me
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> your names are making my head explode
<bazhang> haha
<pepper> pepper is the name of a bot I used to have
<pepper> this is my nick for managing stupid people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> pepper, xchat had cached your un-identified hostmask, not your cloak
<Amaranth> heh
<elkbuntu> so i had no clue
<Amaranth> So I'm not planning on removing my ban any time soon, how about you?
<bazhang> odd-rationale also from that channel in -ot now
<nickrud> odd-rationale, I've talked to before. Not a troll by nature in my experience. Flakey though
<bazhang> yea
<bazhang> was surprised he joined that channel
<nickrud> I don't believe in guilt by association ;)
<bazhang> alexbobp also apparently
<nickrud> otherwise I'd be in jail on a variety of charges
<Flannel> Mmmm... right.  Full moon.
<Flannel> Man... I should just start banning people who have attitude problems.  Saves me from having to ban them after the fact due to query discussions.
<bazhang> im5?
<Flannel> Yeah
<bazhang> just that command is reason enough imo
<Flannel> Well, I gave him the benefit of the doubt.  But then the rest of his conduct... sigh.
<bazhang> let him explain 'it was all a joke, and my cousin took over my computer, too'
<Flannel> hahah
<bazhang> :)
<Flannel> Oh.
<Flannel> Still having sql errors jussi01
<Amaranth> Hey, I can't use chanserv to unban myself anymore?
<elkbuntu> yeah, i suspect the new services broke that
<elkbuntu> dennis does still float past, poke him sometime
 * Amaranth is headed to bed
<Amaranth> I think we won't have any more problems any time soon from that channel
<Flannel> What is this?  random paste spam from someone?
<Flannel> Anyone else getting hammered from franklin?
<Flannel> He's pasting build spam
<Flannel> If its just me, I'll just let it go (doubt he can stop mid-paste anyway), but if its distributed....
<elkbuntu> Flannel, ##c-u decided to send forth a horde of trolls to chant 'penis' and show us their ascii penis drawing skills
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I know.
<Flannel> That was... an hour ago
<elkbuntu> oh, i thought you were responding to Amaranth
 * Flannel was around for that.
<Flannel> Oh, nope
<Myrtti> the lord giveth, and the lord taketh away
<Flannel> Eh?
<Myrtti> just a thought that came on reading the backlog
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<Tm_T> noone ever cuddles me ):
<Flannel> Tm_T: I think its because of your underscore
<Myrtti> you know, that ops trigger doesn't contain topyli or nickspoon
<Tm_T> Flannel: and old, and smelly
<topyli> Myrtti: we can't do much outside -offtopic though
<Tm_T> topyli: and -offtopic is one of rare channels I don't have powah (:
<topyli> heh
 * elkbuntu conscripts Tm_T
<Myrtti> topyli: I know, the thing is, I did make a special ops call for -offtopic before christmas, but it was frowned upon
<Tm_T> ?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, to the battle of -offtopic
<Myrtti> so I pulled it offf
<Myrtti> -f
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<Tm_T> that reminds me
<Myrtti> I'm having early stages of dementia
<Tm_T> it's never hurt to be in channels in time to time
<Myrtti> I forgot the name of the app for gui installation of debs
<Flannel> elkbuntu: When were the other few -ot ones we discussed going to get added? is there something we're waiting on or something?
<Myrtti> gdebi
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nah it's just my good look disturbing you
<Flannel> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> stupid stupid gdebi
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I know Mr Rudnick was asking the other day
<Flannel> and I had no idea
<Flannel> !enter > Flannel 
<ubottu> Flannel, please see my private message
<jussi01> hi all
<bazhang> o/
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i thought he said no...
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Hmmm, I can't recall
<bazhang> 'the operators in -ot can keep it' was the quote I believe
<elkbuntu> is it just me or is rww a bossyboots?
<Flannel> I believe he's mimicing me.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: it's just you and rest of us
<Flannel> because I spoke with him the other day about not being so trigger happy with bots, typing stuff out to better suit peoples situations, etc.
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> downhill in #k
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, a ban?
<tonyyarusso> for a short spell - otherwise they'll just jump back frothing
<Flannel> Eh? not necessarily
<tonyyarusso> Just long enough for them to notice something shinier.
<elkbuntu> they can do that anyway. they're on ipv6. most likely a broker. they'll have an ipv4 connection too
<bazhang> yep
<tonyyarusso> Also, allows the topic of discussion to shift meanwhile.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That takes effort though.
<bazhang> check out ramp from yesterday aka trall
 * tonyyarusso is taking a small bet on psychology
<bazhang> also known as kayt
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it's a smaller bet than i would have been taking. if i had have done it, it would have been the only thing i'd done there in the past forever
<bazhang> <downhill_> I wonder if the ignore list has a limit.  <--probably lower than the ban list
<Tm_T> bazhang: who knows
<bazhang> Tm_T, meant to be humour
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> bazhang: dare to remove him, just to see reaction?
<Myrtti> and it all went downhill_ from there
<Myrtti> ahihi.
<bazhang> Myrtti, oof
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I already made him annoyed with that joke some days ago =)
<bazhang> Tm_T, would have muted if he had been disruptive, but he was just annoying is all
 * Myrtti highfives with Tm_T 
<bazhang> had I the 'powah' there, that is
<Flannel> bazhang is like a hoverboard, and #kubuntu is water.
<bazhang> yeowch
<Tm_T> oh well, one wrong move and I might help him to see the light (;)
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> bwahahaha http://www.flickr.com/photos/tassoman/2554188395/in/pool-cheezburger/
<elkbuntu> this is the way we make a bootupdisk, make a bootupdisk, make a bootupdisk
<elkbuntu> i cant find my other one :(
<Moniker42> ping jussi01 
<jussi01> Moniker42: yes?
<Moniker42> pm?
<jussi01> sure
<rww> Hello operator people! b14ck is sitting in #ubuntu giving (as far as I can tell) bogus advice and off-topic replies to people. Can someone keep an eye on him, please?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gnea said: wicd is a drop-in replacement for NetworkManager which fixes many of the wireless and static assignments, among other things: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Myrtti> [14:34]  * J-_ could see ASUS-tek being a bot harvesting information from the channel.
 * Myrtti coughs
<Flannel> Heh
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, yeah, that implies way too much intelligence
<Myrtti> he is scary.
<Myrtti> I don't want to talk with him at all
<Myrtti> for ducks sake
<Myrtti> I'll kill him some day
<Myrtti> he just rubs my back the wrong  way
<Myrtti> for gods sake
 * Myrtti tries to resist the urge to get her baseball bat
<Myrtti> I HATE HIM
<Myrtti> make him go away
 * Myrtti decides to go away herself
<nickspoon> Aw :(
<Myrtti> I don't know how I can make ASUS-tek go away without getting myself into trouble
<Myrtti> so better to go away myself
<Myrtti> I hate the discussion at -ot atm
<nickspoon> I'd like to ban ASUS-tek too but he technically hasn't done anything wrong.
<Myrtti> exactly my problem of past six months
<Myrtti> welcome to my world
<nickspoon> They're the worst kind.
 * nickspoon sends Myrtti a box of pity
<nalioth> go talk to your little furry friends, Myrtti.  they're good to talk to
<Gary> chincillas?
<Seeker`> young yetis?
<nalioth> Myrtti has guinea pigs
<Seeker`> pfft, thats nowhere near as fun
 * nalioth had a chinchilla, once.
<Gary> me too, one ate the other though
<Gary> cannibal chincillas ftl
<pleia2> chinchilla_armies++
<ubottu> apachelogger called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<elkbuntu> nalioth, would it be terribly wrong, do you think, to classify asus-tek as a catpiss-man and treat him accordingly?
<elkbuntu> anyway, bedtime for me
<Nafallo> gnight elkbuntu 
<nalioth> elkbuntu: we do what we must, in accordance with the guidelines and CoC
<jussi01> nalioth: I need to restart the server again - doubling the memory. youll need to restart the bot. everyone else ubottu will be down for a min. 
<Myrtti> nalioth: the pigses are at my mums
<jussi01> sigh
<jussi01> !-yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<jussi01> !-yes-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> yes-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-10-11 23:10:19 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-09 16:05:00
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gnea said: songbird is a gstreamer application designed to properly sync with your iPod, it is now available for Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10: http://unter-hund.com/2008/12/03/songbird-1-final-linux-installer/
<c-0-r-e> hi
<c-0-r-e> i dont know why i am banned on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<ikonia> @bansearch  c-0-r-e
<ubottu> No matches found for c-0-r-e!n=c0re@unaffiliated/c-0-r-e in any channel
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: I can see you messing around with the bot in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: please try to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> it's a ban LjL set a while ago
<Gary> ip ban will see through the cloak
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> as I can't see his IP I don't know
<ikonia> however he was in -offtopic earlier today
<Gary> different ip then
<ikonia> 18:32 < c-0-r-e> __mikem, how did i abuse it?
<ikonia> Gary: can you check the ident  on the ip that was banned please, 
<ikonia> be interesting in knowing if it is the same guy or just unlucky with the ip ?
<Gary> ikonia: the reason for the ban as per log was 2008-12-18T21:01:20 <[c0re]> by the way bazhang_ YOU ARE A FUCKING ASSHOLE.....
<ikonia> oh, so it is the same guy
<ikonia> just ban doding
<ikonia> well - lets sort that out
<ikonia> I remember c0re very well
<ikonia> yes, I banned him in #ubuntu
<ikonia> can we stick a ban on that cloak in -ot please
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: I think you have your answer as to why you are banned and now ban doding, so it would be great if you could leave this channel please
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: you've had 15 minutes to respond and your still not active, please leave the channel 
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops c-0-r-e is [c0re] in bt
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> !idle | c-0-r-e 
<ubottu> c-0-r-e: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<c-0-r-e> i dont know why i am banned on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: because your ban doding
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: your [c0re]
<c-0-r-e> <ikonia> 18:32 < c-0-r-e> __mikem, how did i abuse it?
<ikonia> you are [c0re] which is a banned user I should say
<c-0-r-e> dude i thought i am in another channel :|
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: 1.) you where messing with the bot, do you really think !gay is an appropriate factoid, 2.) your banned because you're the user [c0re]
<c-0-r-e> i thought i was in #anope
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: doesn't matter
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: plus your behaviour using the [c0re] nick 
<ikonia> so thats why your banned
<c-0-r-e> ikonia, oh i got it
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> c-0-r-e: if there is nothing else you need help with, your welcome to leave
<c-0-r-e> btw ikonia  you are son of a bitch
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> your welcome to leave
<c-0-r-e> fuck #ubuntu*
<c-0-r-e> ...
<ikonia> ok, your welcome to leave again
<ikonia> Gary: are you still there please
<ikonia> no but jussi01 is
<ikonia> mega
<c-0-r-e> fucktard pplz
<ikonia> jussi01: can you update his ban in -ot please 
<Gary> c-0-r-e: this will get you no end of grief
<jussi01> ikonia: how would you like it updated?
<ikonia> jussi01: with his new cloak
<ikonia> jussi01: his ban is ip based, but he can change it
<ikonia> jussi01: he was in -ot today
<jussi01> done
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> just saw, slick
<ikonia> jussi01: off to that steak house we went in a minute or two
<jussi01> Gary: if he is using his new cloak to evade, should he not have it removed?
<ikonia> jussi01: may have your surf and turf
<jussi01> ikonia: ahh yeah. that place was nice
<jussi01> ikonia: you should have it. that steak was amazing
<Gary> ikonia: leave it with me, I'm in pm
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll investigate and raise a glass to you
<jussi01> Gary: thanks
<ikonia> Gary: no sweat, thank you
<jussi01> ikonia: :)
 * stdin did not know ubottu was on a amd64 system
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @bansearch  Tonno
<ubottu> No matches found for tonno!n=kattolli@66-50-197-20.prtc.net in any channel
<ikonia> right gents, I'm out for the evening, good have fun
<Gary> you too
<jussi01> ikonia: enjoy the restaurant
 * ikonia teases jussi01 with a fat steak
<Gary> @bansearch [c0re]
<jussi01> ikonia: shush
<jussi01> Gary: login
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @bansearch [c0re]
<stdin> Gary: try again, I was messing with it ;)
<Gary> @bansearch [c0re]
<ubottu> Match: [c0re]!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Dec 18 2008 16:45:52 (ID: 8083)
<Gary> I love LjL's comment :p
<stdin> heh, yep, it's a good one
<Gary> great pm too :-)
<jussi01> stdin: that guy is so trolling
<stdin> jussi01: if he want's to talk in legal terms, I'll melt his mind :p
<jussi01> stdin: please do...
<jussi01> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> @bansearch  ubuntu
<ubottu> Match: *!*@90-154-132-64.btc-net.bg by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Jan 10 2009 19:32:36 (ID: 8907)
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu Aka[S]Una  I will send you the link for coc.. please read it... <Aka[S]Una> Nope.  Repeat offender..
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> alnayyir in -ot
 * Myrtti watches
<Myrtti> topyli: are you using irssi?
<Myrtti> or are you connecting to it with something else?
<topyli> Myrtti: sort of. irssi-proxy, xchat-gnome
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
 * Myrtti backs off
<Myrtti> eww.
<topyli> eh
<topyli> heh, even
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> c-o-r-e is [c0re] ? I totally missed that
<Seeker`> bazhang: welcome to 2009 :)
<bazhang> saw him getting his cloak in #freenode even
<bazhang> Seeker`, same to you :)
<Seeker`> :P
<bazhang> wot an idjit I am
<Myrtti> bazhang: wisdom begins at that confession
<bazhang> Myrtti, :) I am just at the very very beginning then
<Myrtti> @bansearch f054106237.adsl.alicedsl.de
<ubottu> No matches found for f054106237.adsl.alicedsl.de!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@f054106237.adsl.alicedsl.de
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@f054106237.adsl.alicedsl.de in any channel
<Myrtti> fortunately I myself have been painfully aware of the fact that I'm an idiot for about six years.
<Myrtti> it took a while to realize it, but after that every day has been a learning experience
<bazhang> hardly
<bazhang> just too kindly to certain individuals
<Myrtti> you flatter me, my dear
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> I have seen it these last months or so
<bazhang> has to be zero tolerance for stalking, and 'certain individuals' fit that bill to a 'T'
<Myrtti> oh, but that is only one part of my idiocy
<bazhang> cannot be a double standard for users from -ru, for example, and the main channel offshoot (ie -ot)
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> too hard on yerself
<Myrtti> you should see other parts where I've made a fool of myself, IRC is just a fraction of it all
<bazhang> everyone does that.
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I should have knitted more. Knitting is a great way to let off steam and to relax
<bazhang> wow nice
<bazhang> did not know that.
<Myrtti> anything that one can do with hands, that produces something visible
<Myrtti> baking, knitting, carving, painting, pottery...
<jussi01> Seeker`: my apologies for the restart. we added memory
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> jussi01: tis ok :)
<Seeker`> jussi01: more memory is good
<jussi01> Seeker`: :)
<jussi01> Seeker`:  we are up to 1 gig now :D
<Seeker`> jussi01: woo!!
<jussi01> Seeker`: dont party too hard.. old server had 2gb
<Seeker`> jussi01: I'm still only using irssi :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: yeah
<Myrtti> irssi ♥ 
<Seeker`> although i could start off some raytracers
<Myrtti> flipflop
<nickrud> !flood > tritium 
<ubottu> tritium, please see my private message
<bazhang> haha
<Mez> yay ! DAM approval.
<Mez> I should be a DD soon :D
<tritium> nickrud: ;) Sorry, some connection problems.
<nickrud> tritium, I'm always working at getting you to critical mass ;0
<tritium> haha
<jpds> Mez: Congrats.
<Mez> jpds: ty
<Seeker`> DAM? DD?
<Mez> DAM = Debian Account Manager
<Mez> DD = Debian Developer
<nickrud> great Mez I've got a humongously long list of things you much change !NOW! :)
<Seeker`> cool
<Mez> nickrud: my account hasn't been created yet :D
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-11
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu *is* community support
<Jack_Sparrow> We havent been supporting the ppc version
<Flannel> Of course, ppc specific stuff is in -powerpc
<Flannel> Mmm, his particular question belongs in -powerpc, but a blanket attitude like that is a poor policy
<Jack_Sparrow> noted
<Flannel> Usually because the people don't know what the problem is, and may be something like "how do I use synaptic", and they mention theyre on PPC jsut because they don't know any better, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> mint is community supported like many deriv's.. we dont support it
<Jack_Sparrow> His question belonged in a diff channel.  but I will watch the tone of my response to that
<nalioth> Can you European folks text message folks in the USA w/o paying with a pint of blood?
<elkbuntu> sigh... why must it become ##windows-offtopic :( :( :(
<elkbuntu> i got screamed down for trying to reclaim the channel yesterday, who wants to try today?
<Seeker`> which channel?
<Seeker`> just ban everyone
<elkbuntu> offtopic of course
<Seeker`> yeah, just ban everyone
 * bluesmoke will ban you all :P
<elkbuntu> they seem to have corrected themselves for the moment
<elkbuntu> bluesmoke, try not to let it be ##windows-offtopic in there please. we are not a windows 7 advertisement agency
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: really?
<Seeker`> Wow, I'm in the wrong channel then
<Seeker`> :P
<bluesmoke> elkbuntu: It's the latest tech topic, unless you have something more interesting to talk about?
<elkbuntu> bluesmoke, it might be the latest tech topic, but if i wanted to talk about windows, i'd go to ##windows
<elkbuntu> since i dont want to talk about windows, i chose a linux distro channel. i kind of expect it to be about the distro, not windows
<bluesmoke> ha
<bluesmoke> #ubuntu-offtopic has never been all ubuntu-related talk
<elkbuntu> see what i did there?
<bluesmoke> it's people who use ubuntu talking about things, big difference
<elkbuntu> of course not, but i find it really insulting that it be nothing about ubuntu and all about windows
<elkbuntu> really really insulting
<bluesmoke> that makes Ubuntu sound like a religion
<elkbuntu> no, it makes ubuntu sound like something that has values, such as, oh i dont know, bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<elkbuntu> bluesmoke, -offtopic doesnt belong to ubuntu users any more. the loudest people in there have often not installed it or stepped foot in #ubuntu. they're there purely because it's one of the largest offtopic-named channels on the network.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !42 is 42 is the answer to life, the universe, and everything
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !42 is 42 is the answer to life, the universe, and everything
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Who da bot?
<nickrud> u da bot!
<Jack_Sparrow> I Have been accuded of being a bot, but I'm not running one
<nickrud> I still haven't run you thru a turing test
 * nickrud wonders about all but nalioth, he's the only one he's seen in person
 * nalioth blinks
<Seeker`> i reckon nalioth is a bot really
<Seeker`> maybe a form of AI
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, <kelbizzle> VideoSmith: HAHAHA MY NIG!             I warned should we do more
<nickrud> one of those iffy's, I'd say. They know each other, and if they stay ok otherwise. If it's a one time thing of course
<bazhang> <VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  cmon m8 lets go hit Microsoft.
<Jack_Sparrow> HE was understanding and said it wont happen again
<bazhang> dont know whether to redirect to ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> with followup jk. Again, high spirits, mostly on topic that I've seen since
<bazhang> err #ubuntu-win7
<nickrud> lol, elkbuntu made that?
<bazhang> no wai
<nickrud> that has to be one of the best channel names I've seen :)
<bazhang> check the /topic in -ot :)
<nickrud> heh. 
<Flannel> Nothing wrong with the topic in -ot
<bazhang> indeed not.
<nickrud> don't think anyone thinks so
<bazhang> never implied as such
<Flannel> Nothing wrong with talking about win 7 in -ot either, for that matter.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, anneshirley is a fedora op?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I have no idea.
<Flannel> She "learned about it" in #fedora
<Flannel> that doesn't mean shes an op
<Flannel> I assumed she meant that she learned how to act annoying... but, that may be reading into it ;)
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<Flannel> No, she's not.
<Flannel> Or at least, not on the current access list
<elkbuntu> she definately seems pseudotrollesque
<Flannel> s/pseudo/
<Flannel> er, with another /
<Flannel> Shes been "told" the rules, and now she's "enforcing" them overzealously.
<Flannel> Or, she was.  I noticed that chatter in there went down to a low din, so I stopped paying so much attention
<n00b-helper> hello!
<Flannel> Hi n00b-helper, how can we help you?
<n00b-helper> Not that it's a big deal or anything, but someone is using two handles to waste people's time
<Flannel> Where and who?
<n00b-helper> #ubuntu and i'ts ben_m and eimh
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, I asked n00b-helper here to find out what he wanted
<n00b-helper> basically one is pretending to be a complete newbie while the "other" is pretending to have hacked him
<n00b-helper> Hi jack!
<Flannel> n00b-helper: I don't see eimh in #ubuntu currently, did he leave?
<n00b-helper> it's nothing horrible, just kind of annoying when you're tryingto help
<n00b-helper> he might have
<Flannel> Ah, he did.
<n00b-helper> i can paste the conversation if you want, but again, it's not a huge deal
<n00b-helper> just kind of annoying lol
<n00b-helper> but if they're gone, i guess it's problem solved
<Flannel> I've got in the buffer.
<n00b-helper> even better!
<n00b-helper> lol
<n00b-helper> anyway, i'm gonna head back to #ubuntu, unless I'm needed.  In any case, have a good evening, guys
<Flannel> n00b-helper: thanks for your help
<Flannel> I doubt they're the same people.  Although they're both in arch-ot, which has been known to troll in the past.
<Flannel> I didn't see any interaction between the two though.
<Flannel> just ben_m being an idiot.
<Flannel> but he's left now too
<Flannel> Sigh
<Flannel> Is Oinkness trollingtoo?
 * Pici sighs as well
<nickrud> not sure, I think he' just enjoying attention. See how he plays out
<masacre666> hola
<masacre666> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nickrud> masacre666, hi, what's up?
<masacre666> yo whats up
<nickrud> masacre666, this is the 'fix problems with irc stuff' channel, you got something we can help with?
<masacre666> i want a woma 
<masacre666> who want
<nickrud> masacre666, irc's a lousy place to be looking. If you don't have some ubuntu irc issue, please part
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> nickrud: that person saved my day
<nickrud> man, your day must not have needed much help :)
<Tm_T> I mean, see his nick and what he wanted
<nickrud> heh
<Tm_T> I bet with that nick you will get much that kind of company
<nickrud> went right over my head
<nickrud> oh, I know clubs that would fit right in ;(
<Tm_T> I too, but in #ubuntu channels ?
<nickrud> ah, The Commitments, great movie
<nickrud> the fight sceen, with the record producer getting his first impression of the band
<ubottu> In ubottu, RyeBrye said: CDDA Paranoia is a program that lets you rip CDs. but I have no clue how to get it in Ubuntu so you are on your own
<Tm_T> xD
<bazhang> fryguy?
<Tm_T> real nice factoid that would be
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<nickrud> I like that one too ;)
<Tm_T> that should be fixed
<Tm_T> or, more like, removed
<nickrud> yep.
<nickrud> sad, but true. Probably a holdover from the joke wars
<bazhang> my fave was the !why
<Tm_T> it could be like "beer is something we don't use here"
<Tm_T> or something
<nickrud> now now, no lies
<nickrud> !why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<bazhang> the bot said 'because...................satan'
<nickrud> hahahahhahaa
<Tm_T> nickrud: lies?
<bazhang> days of ubotu
<nickrud> 'beer is something we don't use here'
<Tm_T> well I don't use
<nickrud> neither do I, but I won't say we :)
<Tm_T> if you use alcohol to poison yourself, you shouldn't be in irc IMO
<Tm_T> and yes, I have done that too, shame
<nickrud> me also. Actually had a bearing on my quitting
<Tm_T> interesting crazyness going on in -ot
<tritium> -ot is the definition of craziness
<nickrud> oh baby
<Tm_T> I notice
<Tm_T> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?_r=1
<nickrud> earlier version of Ubuntu, Debian? rflol
<nickrud> Tm_T, thanks for the link
<tritium> Yeah, thanks, Tm_T.
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> interesting, isn't it
<nickrud> pretty balanced article really.
<nickrud> but that characterization of debian is going to cause some heads to steam rather madly
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> is it false?
<nickrud> earlier version implies dead or superseded, neither is true
<Tm_T> nickrud: no it doesn't imply that IMO
<nickrud> well I guarantee many are going to read it that way. No skin off my nose though
<Tm_T> well it's their perception then
<Tm_T> heh, I did print that article
<stdin> it would read better if "earlier" was replaced with "another"
<stdin> but reading it twice, I don't think it's a big issue
<Tm_T> I saw nothing in it
<Tm_T> it just says it has been founded earlier
<Tm_T> or so I read
<Tm_T> hmm, #u is getting offtopic?
<stdin> could have been, but it seems quiet now
<ziroday> Someone might want to talk to shepherd
<ziroday> is in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic discussing his need for an ascii porn player or something
<topyli> removed not banned from -ot, will observe if it comes back
<Myrtti> börb
<Myrtti> nalioth: I can msg UK with the same 0.069€ per message, IIRC same to US
<topyli> Myrtti: i think our sms always costs the same, international or not
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> have I mentioned lately I love the Finnish mobile operators?
<Myrtti> I love the Finnish mobile operators
<topyli> i do like saunalahti at least. the choice of geeks
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, what about to australia?
<topyli> i bet they have dedicated personnel for finding out the latest coolest things, then convincing their exects that "we SO have to offer that"
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: prolly the same
<topyli> execs even
<Myrtti> topyli: atleast when the PR person of Elisa/Saunalahti was in the Summercode Finland jury last spring, he was so cool
<Myrtti> gave Wellark some mobile phones and stuff to make MBCA
<Myrtti> for loan, not to keep
<Myrtti> but then didn't even bother to ask afterwards for return
<Myrtti> I don't know if Wellark has returned them already
<elkbuntu> hrmph. trying to install the array.org kernel onto the eee for kicks and giggles, and the restricted modules package is too old :(
<topyli> elkbuntu: afaik the array.org kernel has the worse wifi driver. our linux-backports-modules has the latest ath5k, and array.org still ships madwifi
<topyli> so, we have the better, more free thingy
<topyli> Myrtti: ongoing testing is of great importance. he mustn't return them
<elkbuntu> does the array.org kernel not offer anything else to warrant the downgrade there?
<topyli> maybe better acpi scripts or something. do your hotkeys work? mine do, but that might be leftovers from my earlier array.org experiment
<elkbuntu> topyli, hotkeys such as?
<elkbuntu> oh, the fn things?
<topyli> fn+volume for example yes
<elkbuntu> the screen dims and un-dims
<topyli> most importantly, the wifi toggle used to be broken
<elkbuntu> wifi toggle still seems broken
<topyli> works for me, i guess it got fixed when i installed array.org stuff. either that or i've fixed it and forgotten all about it
<topyli> entirely possible too :)
<elkbuntu> volume doesnt appear to be functioning either
<elkbuntu> this could be why the projector didnt want to listen to me last month too
<topyli> you can try the array.org kernel. it won't break anything and give you a chance to compare
<elkbuntu> yeah, except i *cant* because the modules are out of date
<topyli> oh yes, you said as much :(
<elkbuntu> cest la vie with 3rd party stuff and all
<Myrtti> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to my nephews new laptop
<Myrtti> sadly the both the wubi and the desktop installation segfault quite early on in the process
<Myrtti> I would have like to make a wubi installation so he could've uninstalled Ubuntu easily from Windows if he doesn't like it, but now that it doesn't work, I don't know what to do
<jpds> Myrtti: Any useful debug in /var/log/installer?
<Myrtti> if I could get my hands on it, probably yes.
<Myrtti> I'm just procrastinating now, I should do the accounts of an association for years 2007 and 2008
<Myrtti> and i really don't want to
<jussi01> Myrtti: get to work!
<Myrtti> but daddy, I don't wanna
<topyli> elkbuntu: just for curiosity, do i have acpi stuff that you don't? http://pastebin.com/f542ad244
<topyli> so we can know if my hotkey hotness comes from array.org
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, Padhu said: THen what is the solution sir
<nalioth> thank you, Myrtti 
 * Mez is now a DD :D
<Seeker`> congratulations
<nickrud> Mez, you want that list now, or later :)  Congratulations
<Tm_T> DD ?
<Tm_T> Mez: you got silicon manboobs?
<nalioth> Doctor of Divinity?
<nalioth> Destructive Device?
<nalioth> Delbert Dekellan?
<Mez> Tm_T: Debian Developer :D
<Mez> nickrud: mail it to mez@debian.org (/me quickly adds you to his bounce list)
<Tm_T> Mez: ah ok, good job, son
 * Myrtti yawns
<nickrud>  /me whines, again, about his brilliance at telling others what to do once again being unrecognized
 * Myrtti grunts at kids complaining about Ubuntu EOL versions
<Tm_T> Myrtti: where?
<Myrtti> I wonder where my bookkeeping 101 is
<Tm_T> !nixternal ~=s/Vista/Windows7
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: !nixternal ~=s/Vista/Windows7
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> ubottu: login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> use @login
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nixternal> hahaha
<Tm_T> !nixternal ~=s/Vista/Windows7
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Tm_T> !nixternal ~=s/Vista/Windows7/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> happy now?
<nixternal> no
<Tm_T> did I fail?
<Seeker`> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> fail
<Tm_T> fail?
<Mez> fail?
<Myrtti> in reality, mIRC is a good irc client.
<Myrtti> and yes, I'm failing, badly.
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/notice/1777266
<Mez> Myrtti, was it you who said you'd found a way to get out of a broken SSH session?
<Myrtti> #define broken
<Mez> as in, say, for example, someone's shutdown the server, and you're "still connected"
<Myrtti> nope, wasn't me
<cprofitt> hello folks... anyone hear that can handle a cloak?
<Tm_T> always somewhere
<cprofitt> usually talk to PriceChild but he is not on currently...
 * cprofitt whistles to the hunting dog
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, dkey was quite polite in PM..  and he now understands that it was the store he bought the disk from that is  the problem.  Now that he knows it is free  he will dl a fresh version
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I suggest we pull the ban as he wont ask any more questions about a key
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, kk. I pm'd him, but never got an answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> HE was talking with me
<Myrtti> cprofitt: cloak issues are in general handled in #ubuntu-irc as they are Ubuntu IRC council matters.
<Jack_Sparrow> and quite polite and understanding once I explained things
<nickrud> well, I am feeling really small ;(
<cprofitt> Myrtti, yep... in that channel now... thanks
<Myrtti> cprofitt: since you already are there, you can leave this channel
<nickrud> sniff. mez bounces me, dkey ignores me, next thing I know the dog will turn his back :(
<cprofitt> is this channel an off-limits channel?
<Myrtti> nickrud: better that than they all humping your leg
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrti.. did you hear something just now..
<nickrud> Myrtti, heh
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, take care, back to my football gamer
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, you also
<Myrtti> cprofitt: well, the cloaks are offtopic to this channel
<cprofitt> Myrtti, no problem... just wanted to make sure that it was not an issue being in here...
<Myrtti> cprofitt: actually, if you'd please read the topic...
<cprofitt> thanks.
 * cprofitt ciao
<Myrtti> FYI: http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article5489134.ece
<Myrtti> "Everytime you do a Google search, a kitten dies. So please, think of the kittens"
<Myrtti> no, wait.
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> "Performing two Google searches from a desktop computer can generate about the same amount of carbon dioxide as boiling a kettle for a cup of tea, according to new research."
<Myrtti> STOP MAKING TEA!
<jpds> But we love tea.
<ikonia> can a staff member please remove Tom_Welling
<ikonia> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu oskude <oskude> so you say if i use ubuntu (the os) to kill little children its ok, but when i say WTF on the #ubuntu irc im a bad person ? (sorry, im just bored)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, Got a sec for pm
<oskude> it seems i got banned (by Jack_Sparrow) from #ubuntu without reason, could you unban ?
<Mez> <oskude> so you say if i use ubuntu (the os) to kill little children its ok, but when i say WTF on the #ubuntu  irc im a bad person ? (sorry, im just bored)
<Mez> I think that's the reason you got banned
<oskude> that was not on #ubuntu, that was on private chat...
<oskude> and the GPL doesnt disallow that...
 * Mez head desks
<oskude> yes, its a little harsh, but thats the deal!
<Mez> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oskude> repeat, that was not on #ubuntu
 * Mez isnt dealing with this btw. Jack_Sparrow your call
<oskude> i said WTF on #ubuntu, got kicked. rejoined #ubuntu, didn say a word on #ubuntu = ban. you call that ok ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I had enough of this in PM... HE did not seem to want to listen.. <oskude> users of ubuntu or #ubuntu irc chat ? ;) i assume these are 100% american bans, where killing is still allowed but not human boobs or bad language...
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez, I can paste more.. but not really necessary
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow, still thats personal between you an what else, not the #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<oskude> so you say if an admin of #ubuntu has personal problem with someone, he/she is allowed to ban from #ubuntu ?
<oskude> wasn kindergarten...
<Jack_Sparrow> You were askin in channel to not use wtf..  you wanted to discuss policy in channel.. and you came back with wtf again and continued in PM..
<Myrtti> the rules are we don't allow cursing in #ubuntu. that includes acronyms. those are the rules. if you can't live with that, then you're welcome to find another channel.
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow, you mean WTF is ALSO not allowed on PMs with #ubuntu admins, i could say W**
<Jack_Sparrow> W** is still not allowed as wel all know what you intend 
<oskude> as i said WTF on #ubuntu, got kicked. rejoined #ubuntu, didn say a word on #ubuntu = ban. you call that ok ?
<Jack_Sparrow> you said wtf and got warned.
<oskude> yes
<oskude> and then i didnt say a word on #ubuntu
<oskude> and got banned, why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Obviously you dont want to listen to the rules of the channel
<oskude> what rule did i break IN THAT CHANNEL to get banned ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to explain it to you in PM does not give you the right to be abusive
<oskude> what does p
<Myrtti> oskude: if you're bored, how about you find something else to do than picking fights you can't win, wait for couple of hours, do something productive and then come back?
<oskude> what does PMs have to do with   #ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> If it involves an op that is trying to discuss with you the reasons for not swearing.. everything
<oskude> so #ubuntu is for people +1 years and you gotta watch out what you say ?
<oskude> may i suggest the programm "kill" to someone ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I gave you the benefit of the doubt by not banning you after you came back with wtf after the warning
<Myrtti> oskude: yes, the channel is meant for everyone who uses Ubuntu. That includes 8 year olds.
<Myrtti> and even younger.
<Jack_Sparrow> You gave no impression that you intended to follow the rules and continued your abuse.
<oskude> and what do YOU say instead of WTF ? cmon, were all humans!... wait, what was the ubuntu slogan again ?
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow, i asked if your over 18, so i want ***** speak normally..
<Myrtti> oskude: I personally don't curse on Ubuntu IRC channels or anything that's related to Ubuntu.
<oskude> Myrtti, well, i now know why ;P
<Myrtti> oskude: yes, I'm mature enough to know that cursing achieves nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> There is no need to use profanity in a room  full of mixed ages in order to make your point..
<oskude> why not ? whats so bad about cursing ?
<oskude> i never got it
<Myrtti> oskude: because we have people of different cultures and different ages
<oskude> all says its cause of the children, but why ? in the end all freaking curse
<Myrtti> oskude: there are ways of getting your message heard and understood without cursing
<nickrud> oskude, generally it's because of lack of imagination or vocabulary
<Myrtti> so, now that we're settled on "we do not curse on Ubuntu IRC channels" is there something else?
<oskude> yeah, and "internet acronyms" shouldnt exists in the first place...
<nickrud> oskude but you do realize now why we have zero tolerance for swearing in #ubuntu-* ?
<oskude> nickrud, yes, we all like to be more than what we are, but fail miserably ...
<nickrud> amen
<Myrtti> that still doesn't mean that trying is futile and useless
<nickrud> amen, sister :)
<Myrtti> we all try to excel ourselves every day
 * nickrud has to admit that only happens on his good days
<oskude> hmm, i just asked on #debian if i get banned if i say WTF, no one even noticed me...
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude, All we have asked is that you not use profanity or shorthand that can be interpreted as profanity..  And if you had not noticed.. this is not #Debian
<oskude> so, lets recap, #ubuntu is for kids, and all the #ubuntu admins too ?
<nickrud> oskude, offering a warm welcome to kids, yes. Sorta like an all age party.
<oskude> could you please add some #ubuntu+18 channels and admins ? ;P
<Myrtti> oskude: are you done trolling anytime soon?
<Myrtti> because that's what you seem to be doing
<Myrtti> I'm sorry if you're not in your opinion
<oskude> Myrtti, you mean i should press my anger and maybe get come complex ?
<oskude> *some
<Myrtti> oskude: I mean have you figured out anything else to do to pass your time since you have been quoted to say you're bored
<Myrtti> you've wasted a lot of our time and I find it boring and annoying
<Myrtti> I hope you've gotten the kicks you've expected to get
<Myrtti> no, there will not be #ubuntu+18 channel.
<oskude> and what about my time ? all did was type WTF in a program ? and now that this is "YOUR" OS, why not just filter all those so ugly words from ever irc client ? 
<Myrtti> yes, #ubuntu is for everyone, including muslim, female, transgender, preschooler etc.
<Myrtti> yes, rude language will not be tolerated
<Myrtti> and finally...
<oskude> rude is SO relarive !
<Myrtti> yes, you've wasted a lot of time, both ours and yours
<Myrtti> so...
<oskude> please give me the fill list of rude words so i can filter them! i dont wan to be rude again ...
<oskude> *full
<oskude> as you said, ubuntu is for all (but not for "rude" people") so please educate me!
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Jack_Sparrow> ty..  
<Myrtti> am I too tartly and sarcastic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, Hope your fuzzy friends had a good new year
<nickrud> Myrtti, not even close. 
<nickrud> today, anyway. Must be a good day :)
<Myrtti> [22:22] <oskude> and again i see that ubuntu is pressing down the FREEDOM OF SPEECH!
<Myrtti> [22:22] <Myrtti> IRC is not a democracy
<Myrtti> [22:23] <oskude> or dont say that #ubuntu takes admins that are under 18 years ?
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<nickrud> IRC is not a government 
<Myrtti> [22:23] <oskude> so in IRC freedom of speech doesnt matter ?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Myrtti headwalls
<nickrud> Myrtti, I'm assuming he's american: point out that the first amendment speaks only to government, not private bodies
<Myrtti> nickrud: german
<nickrud> Myrtti, if you're not simply ignoring him.
<Myrtti> I am as of now
<Myrtti> I've got better things to do than to waste my time on him
<nickrud> Myrtti, hm, I should look up the speech laws there, but since it allows laws against certain speech ...
<Myrtti> like, painting my toenails pink
<Jack_Sparrow> I paint Ms Sparrows toenails for her all the time
<Myrtti> awwww
<nickrud> how homey :)
<Myrtti> that's true love, boys ♥ 
<Jack_Sparrow> 30 years together has benefits
<nickrud> Myrtti, you can throw article 5 section (2) of the Basic Law of the Federal Republic of Germany, expressly provides exemption for protection of young persons. (my final comment)
<Myrtti> nickrud: bwahahah :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> Good one
<Flaw> How do all ubuntu locoteams get the 'same looking' site as ubuntu.com?
<Flaw> Do they all share the source code?
<Myrtti> they don't
<Myrtti> loco teams are welcome to make their websites look pretty much as they wish, though respecting the trademarks and good common sense
<Flaw> How does ubuntu.ru make their site look so similar (more than less exactly the same) as ubuntu.com?
<Flaw> Something must be shared, surely?
<jussi01> is this really the place for these questions? ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're welcome to come up with the right place, dear ;-)
<Myrtti> jussi01: haha, gotcha :-P
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're it, neener neener
<Flaw> jussi01: Got a better place?
<Flaw> It's probably all the same users (ubuntu members) anyway.
<nickrud> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=183 ?
<jussi01> Myrtti: #canonical-sysadmins for ubuntu site stuff, and #ubuntu-ru for the loco?
<Flannel> Flaw: #ubuntu-locoteams
<Flaw> jussi01: #canonical-sysadmins there is no such channel. :)
<Myrtti> nickrud: and that's only those that are on ubuntuforums
<jpds> Flaw: s/s$//
<Flannel> Flaw: Also, the loco contacts mailing list covered this recently
<nickrud> yep. but -locoteams is better, I didn't find that one fast enough ;)
<jpds> Flaw: Please note that they're out on weekends.
<Flannel> er... I thought I remember reading about it
<jussi01> jpds: was about to say same ;)
<Myrtti> ours doesn't look a bit like ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Myrtti, that' sounds flaw'ed
<Myrtti> nickrud: you're such a horrible pun'dit
<jpds> Myrtti: Yeah, but you lot have Mirv. \o/
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<Myrtti> jpds: true. I also have him personally, as he's my boss.
<Myrtti> neener neener.
<jpds> PS: For ubuntu.com website stuff - I think it's better to prod the users to #ubuntu-website.
<jussi01> jpds: ahh, thanks
<ikonia> oskude
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, missed your pm, was away from desk
<Myrtti> ikonia: where?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia, np handled
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry, I still had jack's pm open, didn't mean to paste that
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> ok.
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
 * ikonia waves
<jussi01> ikonia: pm ;)
<Myrtti> less than a week, tadim tudum lalalala
<Myrtti> wohoo
<Myrtti> excuse me
<Myrtti> my brain hurts
<Myrtti> I think my brain has become allergic to ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> it's the only explanation
<ikonia> I don't see why he's not long term banned to be honest
<ikonia> I know I've said that before
<Myrtti> ikonia: funny, that's what I've been wondering too. There's a lot of people who complain about his behaviour that have the power to ban him, but haven't. Fortunately I have decided just before I started my IRC time off that I won't touch him with a ten foot pole.
<Myrtti> but I'm just about to become too tartly and sarcastic again, and I think that's my cue to get away from IRC for tonight.
<ikonia> okey dokey
<ikonia> I'll stick my hat in the ring now publicly, I'd ban him, 
<Jack_Sparrow> Wait, so Im the only one that had not hear of him before
<Jack_Sparrow> heard
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I suppose ;)
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: your so yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> GReat last to know.. again..
<ikonia> you're
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Seeker`> hmm, is My rtti coming to the UK soon?
<Myrtti> on Friday
<Mez> Myrtti: whereabouts in the UK ?
<Flannel> Mez: the united parts
<Myrtti> cambridgeshire
<Mez> ooh, it's purdy round there :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: for how long?
<Myrtti> *might* end up visiting London and/or Littlehampton/Brighton area, but that's not sure yet
<Myrtti> jussi01: two weeks \o/
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> sounds fun
<Mez> Myrtti: lucky you :D
<Myrtti> Mez: I'm very, very aware how lucky :-P
<Myrtti> \o/
<Mez> Myrtti: :P indeed
<Mez> hmm - I might be down in London next week
<Seeker`> I live near london
<nickrud> you europeans are so lucky - the only interesting cities within 1500 miles of me are San Francisco, Seattle and Mexico City ;(
<Myrtti> even my plane tickets were paid for me, though I'd like to think it was more because of the credit card identification theft...
<Flannel> nickrud: Eh?  You're the lucky one... you *live* in an interesting city.
<Flannel> s/you're/we're/
<nickrud> I've lived in them all, true. And LA is interesting, but heck, it'd be nice to be a few hour train ride from *somewhere else* :)
<Flannel> Oh, you live in LA?  nevermind then.
<nickrud> erm, not Mexico city
 * Flannel thought you were down here with the rest of the cool kids.
<Flannel> nickrud: You going to be at SCaLE then?
<nickrud> San Diego :> been there, done that. That 72% year round temp got to me 
<Flannel> s/be at/attend/
<Myrtti> if someone thinks Finland is an intresting place and that there are intresting cities within 1500km's from here, they need their heads checked. Fortunately miles != kilometers.
<nickrud> Flannel, yep. I work just around the corner. Intended to make last year's, but events interfered
<Flannel> nickrud: Good, good.  You can check out our awesome booth ;)
<jussi01> Myrtti: wrong. you need your head checked
<Myrtti> jussi01: Stockholm. PFT.
<nickrud> Gonna be doing key signings? It would finally be nice to have one that actually had value
<Myrtti> Tallinn... pft.
<jussi01> Myrtti: berlin, tallin, riga
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Joensuu <3
<jussi01> Myrtti: st petersburg
<Myrtti> ok, St. Petersburg might be a bit more intresting
<Myrtti> I give you that
<jussi01> Myrtti: brussels, amsterdam
<Myrtti> Berlin... well, Knut's all grown up already
 * nickrud pines
<jussi01> Myrtti: as much as you think its not true, rovaniemi
<Flannel> nickrud: We could, sure.  Not officially, but I'll let everyone know to bring their stuff.  We also do keysignings at other things... although, I don't know if we'll have another event before then and now... except to do testing on the software we're writing for SCaLE
<jussi01> Myrtti: I win. :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: pft.
<Mez> nickrud: come to UK, I can sign your key :D
 * nickrud makes a note to, again, work out his key password
<Flannel> nickrud: Heh.  I did that recentlyish.
<nickrud> Mez, someday .... 
<Mez> nickrud: there's always LRL
 * jussi01 thinks a lot of cities are interesting, and you just have to dig a little deeper in some than others
<Mez> Myrtti: Was birmingham interesting?
<Myrtti> Mez: I didn't get to see it that much
<Mez> true, you were there for what - 2/3 hours?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where have you been in the UK?
<nickrud> time for sunday chores. You be nice to the trolls
<Myrtti> something like that
<Mez> and most of that was spent buying CDs :D
<Myrtti> Seeker`: mainly Wolverhampton for LRL08
<Mez> Seeker`: she's been to wolves (poor thing!)
<Seeker`> awww
<Myrtti> don't diss the place
<Seeker`> Cambridge is nice for a vist
<Seeker`> as is Bath
<Mez> Myrtti: wolves is a craphole :D
<Myrtti> I saw double decker buses and those funny english houses
<Myrtti> and canals
 * Mez chuckles at the memory of you being so excited :D
<Mez> Myrtti: coming to LRL this year?
<Myrtti> don't know yeet
<Myrtti> -e
<Myrtti> depends on where life decides to place me at that time
<Mez> you should :D It'll be fun :D
<Myrtti> I don't know if I'm going to FOSDEM either.
<Myrtti> and that's less than a month away
 * Mez will be bringing a few people with him (that dont really know much about open source but are interested)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: atleast you have opportunity, I don't
 * Mez would love to goto fosdem
<Mez> oog
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why are you nervous aobut your trip?
<Tm_T> I still haven't been outside Finland except Kuopio
<Mez> ooh, actually, might not goto LRL :D
 * Mez might goto debconf
<Myrtti> Seeker`: lots of reasons ;-)
<Myrtti> anyway
 * Myrtti wipes her eyes and goes to bed
 * Mez should too
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-11
<gord> MenZa, thats prolly not an appropriate link for -ot
<MenZa> gord: I disagree.
<MenZa> gord: it's of principled nature.
<MenZa> gord: also, note my sarcasm.
<gord> MenZa, you can rally against other causes all you want but its still not appropriate for -ot, if it were anyone else i would of taken more action
<MenZa> gord: I still disagree heavily. I don't find it inappropriate in any way
<gord> <context><MenZa> http://blog.lassehavelund.com/2010/how-to-make-a-pipe-bomb/ <3</context>
<MenZa> last I checked, gord, computer-related politics was fair game in -ot
<gord> its not the politics thats the problem MenZa
<gord> obviously
<gord> its the "how to make a pipe bomb" part
<MenZa> gord: what, coat a tube in pink and paint ponies on it, fill it with an explosive substance and light it on fire?
<MenZa> that doesn't seem like a massive brainsqueezer.
<gord> its still really not appropriate for -ot
<MenZa> I wouldn't call it inappropriate.
<Seeker`> haven;t looked at the link, but the URL seems like it would be unsuitable
<MenZa> Seeker`: The URL does not explain what the post is about, at all.
<tritium> CosmicPizza (wanadoo.fr hostmask) is idle, and in 16 US LoCo channels, along with #ubuntu and #ubuntu-fr.  Any idea if it's a bot of some kind?
<Seeker`> msg them with !google, see what happens (seen bots do that before)
<tritium> ok
<tritium> No response.
<niko> hum
<niko> good catch
<niko> he didn't nothing, no message for months
<niko> his client is Xchat
<niko> his ctcp.
<niko> suspicious anyway
<MenZa> meh, as long as he/she/it doesn't do anything malicious, *shrug*
<niko> depends channels, in #ubuntu-fr we disallow any kind of bot
<niko> but will we see
<nhandler> I'm seeing a CosmicPizza that participated in a few discussions, for instance: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2007/10/21/%23ubuntu-georgia.html
<tritium> ok
<tritium> It just looked a bit odd, at first.
<niko> thanks nhandler
 * jrib invites Amaranth_ to stay
<Amaranth_> heh
<WireWulf> thats odd i shouldnt be wirewulf
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hi Flannel
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey MenZa
<elky> maco, are you still up?
<bazhang> holy is sp0rtily
<topyli> oh
<bazhang> groovyOrange grow-as-apple etc
<topyli> oh yes, i remember n=ilya
<topyli> realname, rather
<topyli> evading, it seems. i see bans in effect
<elky> i should hope they are. he's yet to acknowledge that creepiness isn't ok
<Pici> so...
<topyli> indeed
<topyli> remove, invite, what
<bazhang> want me to PM him?
<elky> worth a fresh try
<elky> if it gets circular, bring him here
<jpds> tsimpson: Can we have a way of pruning the bans database?
<jpds> bans.db : 384.36M
<jpds> I dunno, bans which have been removed and older than 2 years -> delete.
<tsimpson> we should come up with a set period ban data is kept for, and a way to have exceptions
<bazhang> holy, hi
<holy> What?
<bazhang> thanks for joining
<holy> this is mIRC and it is very unusual. Although, I remember ikonia asked something in here...
<bazhang> holy, you are ban-evading in #ubuntu-offtopic ; formerly user known as groovyOrange, grow-as-apples, and more
<holy> That's a crime! :)
<bazhang> it's against network policy
<holy> He should grow as a good kid maybe. lol
<holy> no
<holy> I have asked for this set of names recently
<holy> starting from ilya, ilya_
<bazhang> it's best to discuss here to have the ban removed, rather than switch IP address and ban-evade
<holy> And finally this name
<holy> I can not switch IP, DNS are automatic or maybe some default ones. But let's unban me, OK.
<elky> holy, do you know why you're banned?
<holy> no
<elky> are you sure? we talked to you a lot when you were using your fruity nicknames
<elky> bazhang, are you still discussing with him or do you need another's input?
<holy> i din't use anything.
<bazhang> elky, he never responded to my PM, other than my asking to join here
<holy> What? It's like you're talking about me!
<elky> holy, we keep records of our bans so we know why they are there when we have to deal with others bans. this means we have information about your past behaviour
<elky> i can paste a list of your old nicknames, but i'd rather not as this is a logged channel
<elky> however, we do need to discuss your behaviour. people find that you make them very uncomfortable
<elky> can you think why this may be?
<holy> What do you mean by "logged channel"?
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elky> everything we say here is recorded in to "logs" which google can see.
<holy> The names contain words or phrases which are censored.
<elky> this is for your protection as much as mine
<elky> no, the logs are not censored
<elky> #ubuntu is logged too.
<holy> We shall probably hide some bad names and discover another. This make sence if we're about the content which educates our children.
<elky> holy, please focus on the questions i am asking you
<holy> IPs should generally be protected with a cloak, as folks at #freenode say.
<elky> people find that you make them very uncomfortable. can you think why you might make them uncomfortable?
<holy> So send me these names by an email. I pasted my Email at #. . . few times already -- so it's personal but it was seen by many people.
<holy> yes
<elky> and why do you think that is?
<elky> holy, please answer me
<holy> Tonyyarusso, for example, usually doesn't get the fact I don't know many English words and talks with me just as I'm his 'English' pal. But I sometimes don't even have a dictionary.
<holy> I don't know English and annoy people.
<elky> holy, what in *your* behaviour makes other people scared around you?
<elky> i can show examples. i want to see if you understand
<holy> What?
<holy> I think I may understand what you are about to try to say, but I don't want to spend your time.
<elky> holy, i can find examples of you asking people their weight in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> do you realise why this is bad?
<holy> They would go further in the stress and devotion?
<elky> you also made some comments about stalking.
<elky> do you realise why this is bad?
<holy> stalking?
<elky> yes.
<holy> no, I don't understand what do you mean by this word, stalking. The definition I find is weird
<elky> what definition did you find?
<holy> hunting for someone to, probably, talk to
<elky> that is correct.
<elky> do you know that following people can make them scared?
<holy> This sounds unnormal. So say what was it said about.
<elky> especially when you ask them personal questions such as if they are fat or skinny
<holy> elky chatting isn't so scaring.
<elky> it is when you want private information
<elky> someone's weight is private information if you cannot see it
<elky> do you like it when people ask you things you do *not* want to say to them?
<holy> I'm sitting sick at home because I fought with 10 drunken teenagers few days ago. they could kill me.
<elky> that's not what we're discussing
<holy> Few days and I will go back to work. Although, will hve to walk at night, anyway..
<holy> elky they always ask it.
<elky> that's not what i asked. i asked if you are happy for people to ask you information you want to keep private
<holy> many people asked where am i live and i have given them some place i know about
<holy> I was very inventing one, not the scary one... :)
<holy> elky One person on IRC advised me to say something consistent but imaginery.
<holy> So I do.
<elky> sigh. since you cannot take seriously that you scare people by asking them *private* details they want to keep as secrets, then I cannot unban you.
<holy> private information?
<elky> yes
<holy> like weight?
<elky> i cannot see your weight from here. it is a secret. you cannot see mine. it is also a secret
<elky> i do not want to tell you that secret and would be scared of you if you asked
<holy> and like what else?
<holy> elky So these are probably people from some closed chats. Not from e.g. #english or #running.
<holy> Also, what if I have registered names after someone has asked it?
<elky> holy, you asked personal private information about people and you made them scared. you talked about stalking, and you made more people scared. you are not sorry for either. why would i be mean to the users and let you scare them again?
<holy> I stalked ot talked about stalking? I don't understand, tell what you intended to say directly.
<elky> you talked about it like it was good
<elky> and asked what people looked like. and whether they were fat or skinny. it is very very creepy to do that.
<holy> Prove it. Someone with this name, probably not even identified, were talking about something and I have to discuss it!?
<elky> you called people tyrants for being scared of you
<holy> I yes saw watch one time a sexual scene with male gays. But not more! :)
<Myrtti> right
<holy> I never ask this shit.
<Myrtti> I think this discussion is over
<elky> Myrtti, agreed. holy, your ban will *NOT* be lifted.
<bazhang> oh well worth a try
<Myrtti> I wouldn't say that in the light of my backlog
<Myrtti> utter waste of time
<ikonia> he/she speaks english fine under the other nicknames - so that's nonsense
<bazhang> yep
<elky> it's probably a scrutiny thing. when it really counts, he chokes. the hesitations are there.
<jpds> wut.
<elky> either way, his attitude has not improved in the least
<elky> and i am so not going to point the creep to the people who he creeped out in 2008
<elky> .oO(It's been that long? lolwut where did my year go?)
<Myrtti> oh lol
<Myrtti> I was just !attitude'd at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> it made me lol
<genii> Myrtti: Me too
<ubottu> redpages called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tsimpson> Myrtti: at least it was by a troll :)
<Pici> It usually is.
<Pici> ikonia: thanks?
<ikonia> snigger
 * ikonia trolls pici
 * Pici suggests keeping an eye on irc9
<ikonia> noted
<ikonia> nice ident
<Pici> you mean host. But yes.
<ikonia> yes
<tommy3> can someone check to see why I am banned on #ubuntu, and if it can be cleared.
<jussi01> tommy3: just a moment please
<tommy3> jussi01: still there?
<Pici> tommy3: We just were discussing the issue, the ban has been removed.
<tommy3> Pici: Thanks. I can only guess that someone in my company did something and got the ip banned. Dont remember doing anything myself.
<jussi01> tommy3: possibly. In anycase it would be a good idea to peruse the guidelines a little and make sure everything is good ;)
<jussi01> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> jussi01: thanks, just distracted a bit here.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> er
<jussi01> tommy3: Enjoy your stay in ubuntu :) If theres anything else you need from the ops, feel free to join back here :)
<jussi01> tommy3: is there anything else you need from us?
<jussi01> tommy3: ?
<Pici> !away > Claudiu__
<jussi01> hehe, I was just going to do that
<jussi01> Bryanstein: is there something we can help you with?
<pressenter> Good afternoob.
<pressenter> I'm an op from #ubuntu-pl and we have a problem, cause our owner hasnt been showing like 4 or 5 months now and we pretty much cant do anything.
<pressenter> Is there a way to do something with this, if we have no contact with the owner?
<tsimpson> pressenter: #ubuntu-irc is the best place to discuss this
<pressenter> K, thanks.
<pressenter> Take care.
 * Myrtti facepalms
<topyli> Bryanstein, can we help you?
<Myrtti> idle 11hrs
<topyli> ghrmfpf
<Pici> Thats why we use /remove and not /kick
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> seems just weird that someone like a admin of a shell provider would have autojoin-on-kick on, though
<Myrtti> old saying of the jungle "kick is not an invite"
<Myrtti> "TUT-TUT"
<Myrtti> mneptok: I trust you are pm'ing him?
<mneptok> nope
<mneptok> but i'll respond if he asks. and he's in another channel i'm in
<Myrtti> could someone confirm what I just saw on #ubuntu?
<mneptok> confirmed.
<guntbert> please have someone an eye on master_: in #ubuntu? I'm not sure if he is only a little too eager to help...
<nhandler> Alright, thanks for the heads up guntbert
<guntbert> nhandler: np :)
<Myrtti> !cloak > Tayl
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-12
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (McLeansCanada)
<Seeker`> nalioth: I'll let you deal with that
<nalioth> gee, thanks  :)
<Seeker`> no problem :)
<ubottu> zapconquest called the ops in #ubuntu (McLeansCanada)
<Seeker`> akgraner (spelling?) said thanks for increasing the update frequency of mootbots logs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, eric_3 said: !ics is what?
<eric_3> help?
 * Amaranth stabs qwest
<Flannel> Ooh, time for another Amaranth forward to fix_your_connection!
<Amaranth> haha
<ubottu> In ubottu, keepsake said: hello, my name is keepsake
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (][ce)
<rww> Evenin'. geitenneuker in #ubuntu seems incapable of being on-topic.
<ubottu> Petsounds called the ops in #ubuntu (geitenneuker)
<rww> ... and apparently someone decided this was a channel emergency :)
<rww> thanks Myrtti
<Tm_T> it in a way is
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (geitenneuker trolls)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seveas> op needed in -offtopic
<bazhang> ha
<Seveas> nick 'geitenneuker' is dutch for goatfucker
<bazhang> whoa
<Seveas> (didn't !ops on him to avoid premature attention)
<Myrtti> have you asked him to change his nick yet?
<Seveas> not being an op, no
<Seveas> anyway, good luck with it
<Tm_T> (:
<Myrtti> no smileys
<Myrtti> he should know that requesting such thing isn't limited only to ops
<Tm_T> that's what makes me smile
<Tm_T> you don't need to hold a loaded gun to ask something nicely
<Myrtti> if someone could tell me what his nick means now?
<Myrtti> I have a suspicion that it isn't family friendly even now
<Tm_T> me too, but I fail with translators
<Tm_T> R. hitting me with book isn't helping either =)
<Myrtti> lessee
<Tm_T> Myrtti: mr. (:
<Myrtti> yes, i know
<Tm_T> hi Amaranth__
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<bazhang> cobra?
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu cobra679!n=me@203-213-90-122.static.tpgi.com.au weird, non-familyfriendly comments on #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> meh
 * Myrtti facepalms
<elky> @bansearch phix
 * elky pouts at the bot
<ubottu> Match: *!*@123-243-44-131.tpgi.com.au by elky in #ubuntu on Jan 10 2010 09:08:03 (ID: 21474)
<ubottu> Match: phix!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jul 15 2009 22:50:05 (ID: 15508)
<ubottu> Mark: by Mez in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 10 2008 01:53:35 (ID: 7777)
<ubottu> Mark: by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 10 2008 01:53:37 (ID: 7778)
<ubottu> Mark: by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on May 07 2009 22:28:57 (ID: 13248)
<elky> ok. so not phix
<jussi01> and once again, please dont use bansearch in the channel.
<jussi01> perhaps we should make it a PM only feature
 * jussi01 pokes at tsimpson
<elky> well, there was supposed to be a /msg but i think i arrowed it out accidentally somehow
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f4c03371a
<jussi01> Myrtti: thank you once again :)
<jussi01> !ops | please check your bans on Myrtti's list
<ubottu> please check your bans on Myrtti's list: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (please check your bans on Myrtti's list)
<Pici> egad
<bazhang> already did
<ikonia> pretty confident my limcore and mesula bans can stay
<ikonia> removed a few of the ip ones I regognise, there are two bans for fuck!#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> recognise even
<jussi01> ikonia: can you get rid of the ikoniaisaslut one?
<ikonia> it's gone
<ikonia> that was one of the ones I removed
<jussi01> ok :)
<ikonia> along with a couple of ip's that I know where mine or at least to do with me
<topyli> oo no bans on list
<ikonia> teachers pet
<Pici> /mode +b topyli!*@*
<jussi01> wait, he is the teacher
<jussi01> :P
<bazhang> only one remaining is mute while I PM cobra679 ; all others bans etc. are removed
<Tm_T> jussi01: one forward, will remove it soon if he doesn't come here
<Tm_T> ooooh, just realised, this is the first time I was able to comment for these "check your bans" calls with mine (:
<bazhang> no response from cobra679
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, you didn't use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I've not tested if pastebinit works with it again
<bazhang> night all
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aah, roger
<Tm_T> Myrtti: never have used that myself
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tm_T> hi LjL (:
<LjL> hi. just checking about the botnet that joined #u
<LjL> i see it's being dealt with now
<Seeker`> what is the syntax for mute again? +b %*!*@host?
<Pici> Seeker`: its a ban prefixed by %
<Pici> Thanks staff
 * genii sips
<Pici> I made !love #ubuntu-offtopic specific a while ago, because some people were abusing it in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dev305)
<Pici> er.. thats chinese, not japanese
<ikonia> Pici: how did you work that out ? from his IP or from the language it's self ?
<Pici> ikonia: both
<ikonia> ooh really, you can read/recognise a bit ?
<Pici> Sort of.  The characters of chinese, japanese and korean look different
<ikonia> impressive
<maco> except for all those 2000 chinese characters they use in japanese....
<Pici> Well I clearly don't know about those since I cannot read any of the languages.
<maco> i only ever learned about 400 of them :(
 * maco reads like a japanese 7 year old
<Pici> Also, geoip.pl says the person is in China
<maco> the way you tell them apart is that japanese also has 46 char that aren't in chinese
<maco> so if you see something simple and curvy like ...ok where did my ibus go?
<maco> like these: http://www.japanorama.com/hira_ref.html ... then japanese
<Pici> Right.
<maco> hrmph. im really annoyed that my ibus is gone
<Myrtti> he might have understood now
<maco> now i cant type in japanese
<Pici> Myrtti: Thats what I'm thinking... google translate is actually working well
<Myrtti> that Mud fellow and his nickchanges are annoying
<Myrtti> maco: /msg alis help :-)
<maco> what what?
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> instead of /list
<maco> oh
<Myrtti> linux mint :-<
<Pici> yah
<Pici> okay, no more worky today
<ikonia> welcome to freedom Pici
<Myrtti> I'm wondering if master_ is getting a lot of people to pm him
<Myrtti> or if he still pms them
<ikonia> he was the other day
<Myrtti> yeah I know
<Myrtti> it worries me
<Myrtti> has someone had a word with him?
<ikonia> not I
<ikonia> but I was under the impression he stopped, so that suggests somoene did speak to him and I just don't remember
<Myrtti> it's just that I see him asking if he could help someone, but I can't see him helping on the channel
<Myrtti> he's had to get some responses
<Myrtti> but we just don't see it
<ikonia> interesting......
<Myrtti> why is mahfouz's ident so familiar
 * Myrtti goes to bed, night night
<ikonia> I don't recognise it
<ikonia> night
<Tm_T> goodnight all
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-13
<Pici> mneptok: thanks for sharing that link on the planet
<ubottu> teadict called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> For #xubuntu ops (times are UTC -5) http://pastebin.com/m295aacd9
<genii> Flannel: I see now catching up on scroll you got them in -ot as well
<Flannel> yeah.  And... I think I've got ops in X too
<Flannel> I'll stick around there a bit, hopefully he won't hop around
<genii> I usually bug Myrtti for #x but she's not around, etc
<Pici> genii: the IRCC has access there now too, so you can bug one of us if we're around
<genii> OK, thanks Pici
<ubottu> HulkHogan called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<genii> On himself, apparently
<ubottu> HulkHogan called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> HulkHogan called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Pici> ...
<genii> Idiot
<genii> Pici: You caught in server the gist of his transmission
<genii> (exact same last time)
<Pici> sorry, my connection dropped
 * Flare-Laptop thinks someone needs to make an alias on the bot, from the winblows to windows command
<tsimpson> umm, no
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !brainstorm ~= s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> morning Daniel
<dholbach> hey MenZa
<Jordan_U> cipok is spamming in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Thanks
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: dealt
<ikonia> morning
<MenZa> morning Tm_T, ikonia
<Tm_T> morning all (:
<MenZa> Myrtti: Quick response!
 * MenZa slides Myrtti a coffee.
<Myrtti> in pm...
<Myrtti> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Myrtti> *facepalm*
<Tm_T> what is XAMPP? perhaps that should be mentioned in factoid or in that wikipage
 * jussi01 noms some wasabi peanuts
<Myrtti> yh
<Myrtti> please keep your eyes on cipok
<Myrtti> I need breakfast
 * jussi01 is working... not really keeping much eye on anything
<ikonia> ok
<Tm_T> same problem here, R. is hard employer
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<MenZa> [2010-01-13 09:11:20 UTC] < rww> MenZa: go pester an op with privileges to fix the capitalisation in !brainstorm :(
<MenZa> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<MenZa> D:
<MenZa> !brainstorm ~= /ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<MenZa> anyone?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !brainstorm ~= /ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<Myrtti> !brainstorm ~= /ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<MenZa> \o/
<Myrtti> uh, someone have an eye on #u again
<Myrtti> I didn't ban
<Myrtti> brb
<Myrtti> back
<me24> hi can i be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Seeker`> who banned you?
<Myrtti> could you explain a bit of your behaviour the other day?
<Myrtti> yesterday, to be exact
<me24> I was rude
<me24> I had a bit to drink
<me24> I'm sorry
<Myrtti> *sigh* how many times I've heard that...
<Myrtti> can you be trusted on #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> have you read the guidelines and code of conduct of Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> also understand that getting drunk is not an excuse
<Myrtti> me24: are you there still?
<me24> yeah sorry
<me24> im here
<me24> I will be trusted
<me24> :)
<Myrtti> I'm not too sure on that
<Myrtti> the question is *can* you be trusted
<me24> one more chance
<Myrtti> !guidelines > me24
<ubottu> me24, please see my private message
<Myrtti> read that and tell me when you're done
<me24> Iv'e read them
<me24> last night
<me24> I am reformed
<Myrtti> bazhang: just in time
<Myrtti> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355981/
<bazhang> Myrtti, that is cobra679 with a new nick?
<Myrtti> yup, seems so since he knows what we are talking about
<bazhang> whoa lag
<bazhang> I'll unmute then
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks; we really missed your paste's of channel bans (and you of course)
<Myrtti> me24: anything else we can help you with?
<me24> yes how do I become a OP ?
<jussi01> me24: we are not currently accepting ops at this time. the process is currently under review and you should keep an eye on ubuntu new for furhter developments
<jussi01> !idle | me24
<ubottu> me24: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> that was odd ; meowbuntu
<gord> hrm, freenode nearly ready to upgrade to its new ircd, hope it doesn't affect us too much
<Myrtti> need to look at scripts and aliases
<Myrtti> for what I understood, mute changes
<Myrtti> I'm not too sure of my understanding
<tsimpson> there will be a specific mode for mutes/quiets, so instead of suffixing % you just /mode #channel +q <mask>
<jussi01> damn, gonna have to go fix my aliases :P
<tsimpson> fwiw, you can +q now, it just translates it server-side to +b %...
<jussi01> yeah, I dont actually have to fix it as i already had that... lol
<tsimpson> you'll also need to fix your identify-msg scripts if you use them
<jussi01> what got broken there?
<Myrtti> hngh
<Myrtti> someone seriously wants to install every package in default repositories they can
<elky> bwahahaha
<Myrtti> I lack words
<elky> apt-get install *? :P
<jussi01> whats wrong with that? :P :P
<elky> Myrtti, the words i have are along the lines of being a fly on the wall
<tsimpson> jussi01: just the way you activate it
<tsimpson> currently it's "CAPAB identify-msg", with -seven you'll need to do "CAP REQ identify-msg"
<tsimpson> and probably look for the "CAP ACK :identify-msg" reply
<nhandler> jussi01 and tsimpson You might like http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven/browser/doc/hyperion-migration.txt
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mano1979 said: ubottu no help for me there.my cam is working with other applications like cheese.but it doesn't work with any messenger i tested.
<cobra679> hi
<topyli> hello cobra679
<cobra679> I want to be unbaned
<cobra679> I am sorry
<cobra679> it wont happen again
<cobra679> one more chance
<cobra679> topyli
<cobra679> ?
<topyli> i know you want to, you already asked me in private. "please, you fucking cunt" did not convince, however
<cobra679> I get angry sometimes
<cobra679> I'am sorry
<cobra679> Im australian this is the way we talk sometimes
<cobra679> did not mean any offence
<topyli> you are on ubuntu channels, nobody talks like that. you have to learn that
<cobra679> ok
<cobra679> I used to go on austech and it used to be trash talk
<cobra679> i guess i got used to that
<cobra679> so will you give me one more chance ?
<cobra679> please
<topyli> i see. that's not interesting as such however. the important thing is i don't think you can behave on ubuntu channels, based on your behavior on #ubuntu yesterday and on -offtopic right now
<cobra679> but i need those channels
<cobra679> what if I get stuck
<MenZa> access to the #*bunt* channels is a privilege, not a right.
<topyli> nobody needs -offtopic
<topyli> the support channel is very useful of course, but that's only because we use it for support instead of throwing profanities around
<cobra679> I know
<cobra679> how can I become a op
<topyli> one more thing: trying to evade bans by changing nicks or other means will a) not succeed, and b) make your situation worse
<cobra679> I could evade it for real if i wanted to
<cobra679> its not rocket science
<MenZa> cobra679: But that would be a very stupid thing to do.
<cobra679> but ild rather go the right way about it
<topyli> good
<cobra679> I think I might load up backtrack 4 and show you guys something
<topyli> my suggestion as to how to go about it: think about why behavior on ubuntu channels is important, come back here after a few days and we'll discuss your ban again
<cobra679> ok
 * cobra679 walks out of room with tail between legs
<MenZa> cobra679: Please keep your ban removal request in channel, and with topyli.
<MenZa> topyli: no linkage to !guidelines and !coc?
<topyli> he's been served before. his previous ban was just removed today
<MenZa> Ah, I see.
<MenZa> for the record, the only thing he sent me was this:
<MenZa> <cobra679> im not that bad mate
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> all lies
<ikonia> Myrtti: FYI: I just tested master_ with a question and he pm'd me
<ikonia> be aware of billythekid1
<Pici> ?
<Pici> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> when you ask a question or ask for help master_ pm's you the response, he was spoke to yesterday about it and seemed to stop, but then went back to pm'ing people (or so it seemed) I've just tested it by asking a question and he pm'd me
<ikonia> ooh, you mean billythekid1, well I've seen that nick in use before with a .se isp and he can flip out assuming it's the same guy
<Pici> Okay.
<Pici> Did you ask master_ to keep the support in channel?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he agreed, again
<Pici> k, cool beans
<ikonia> and now threw a strop and parted
<ikonia> just as I was typing that
<Myrtti> fail
<genii> Poor bastard in #u that ran e2fsck -fy on his ntfs drive. I feel for him
<Pici> ouch
<ikonia> sam/xxcvxcasd/mesula trying to evade....AGAIN
<Pici> yes, I just removed him from +1 too
<ikonia> nice !
<ikonia> hello there vish
<vish> ikonia: hi :)
<ikonia> what brings you here today ?
<vish> nvm me , was just passing by :)
<ikonia> oh, ok
<Tm_T> vish: have a good day then (:
<vish> bye..
<vish> :)
<Pici> I spoke to swiftegz in private, hopefully that stops his repeating
<ikonia> doesn't look like he's rejoining
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from a11)
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (a11 flooding)
<jussi01> maco: no need for tha call then. ;) (floodbots rock)
<maco> i didnt know they did that
<Myrtti> that's why they are called floodbots
<jussi01> you do now :)
<Pici> Now you know ♫
<Myrtti> wjt is flying soon
<Myrtti> I can offer him the ticket
<Pici> Oh, now a11 is sending me pings
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
<Pici> and version requests
<Myrtti> /ignore * dcc ctcp
<Myrtti> :-P
<Pici> I only have it on in case of #ubuntu attack
<Pici> and notices that say UBUNTU
<Pici> For a spammer, this isn't very interesting.
<Pici> anyone around?
<Myrtti> sure
<Tm_T> Pici: yes, dear?
<Pici> I was going to ask if someone could keep an eye on #ubuntu while I make my way home, but it looks like my hand was forced.
<Pici> and now I'm walking away for a bit.
 * Pici waves
<Myrtti> buh-bye
<Myrtti> go tomaw!
<tomaw> don't click those links
<tomaw> they'll cause you to spam freenode from you own ip and risk being banned yourself :)
<mneptok> Freenode needs another reason to g: me?
<tomaw> just one
<tomaw> incidentally, the new ircd should prevent this
<Myrtti> tomaw: will you remove that mode?
<tomaw> I was thinking of leaving it for 10 minutes or so unless you object
<tomaw> this guy tends to sit around and wait for them to be removed
<Myrtti> should an informative message be posted to the channel? I'm sure there's people that are wondering why their messages don't work
<Myrtti> ah, ok
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> wth is TheMozart doing
<Tm_T> good night kids
<mneptok> the maestro is decomposing.
<Myrtti> mneptok: that reminds of the troll that was trolling with the bible...
<Myrtti> the "hello sinner" line
<tomaw> I've undone it for now but I'm not that hopeful
<Myrtti> ten minutes, you say?
<mneptok> tomaw: is there a way for the current ircd or services to insta-g: on input of a specific text string? if so, why not add that IP address in the maicious URL?
<tomaw> hyperion can't stop delivery of the message (ie, there's no unrealird-like spamfilter as it wouldn't scale) so by the time the message is sent the harm is done
<genii> Judging by how many people keep disconnecting, no one seems to be learning not to click on that link
<Myrtti> genii: nobody reads status windows
<Myrtti> global notices go mostly unnoticed
<genii> Sad, really
<maco> oh, most clients dont notify just like a ping when christel sends those out?
<maco> quassel does
<maco> they show up in a christel pm buffer, not in the status buffer
<Myrtti> maco: I just got a message on my status window on irssi
<Myrtti> that's where they go for me by default
<Myrtti> don't know about xchat
<maco> i see
<Myrtti> and in any case, the notice will not be seen by people who just joined
<maco> thats true
<Myrtti> ooo, dizzy
 * jussi01 gets them in the current buffer, which rocks :)
<jussi01> maco: in the settings you can set where such things go ;)
<maco> ah
<Myrtti> 15minutes...
<Myrtti> should I put the -R
<Myrtti> still see traffic caused by the spammers though
<Myrtti> 20 minutes...
<Myrtti> opinions?
<Myrtti> anyone awake still?
<Myrtti> I'm going to -R now
<maco> you're going to recursive?
<Myrtti> *ngh*
<Myrtti> didiermah is flooding...
<Myrtti> I hope it blew off now
 * Myrtti returns to her spreadsheet
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-14
 * Pici waits for the banlist to fill
<elky> the notices with the iframe are the spammerific ones, or newer spammerific ones?
<gord> its the new one where you click and it automatically sends even more spam i think, very annoying
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ardchoille> Does the ban list have a limit?
<ardchoille> I ask because I am seeing a lot of K-Lines and the floodbots are setting bans in the ip's. Doesn't the K-Line itself remove the requirement for a ban?
<ardchoille> Someone may be doing a bunch of K-Lines for the sole purpose of filling up the ban list, then they can come back with a new IP and do what they want and not get banned
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<niko> you should +r/+R one of them for moment
<niko> no ops around ?
<ardchoille> No idea. I just noticed something suspicious so I'm reporting it
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<niko> !ops | niko place a +r in #ubuntu
<ubottu> niko place a +r in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (niko place a +r in #ubuntu)
<ardchoille> niko: Thanks for looking into it :)
<ardchoille> niko: floodbot 3 removed the +r/+R
<niko> yes
<niko> if kline stop, i will not put it again
<ardchoille> There has been quite a number of k-lines lately
<maco> ardchoille: k-lines wont fill the ban list
<ardchoille> Someone may need to clean out the ban list soon
<maco> at least, i dont think they will
<ardchoille> maco: Oh, ok, disregard then
<maco> i think the ban list is per channel
<ardchoille> Well, the floodbots are banning the k-lined ip's
<niko> there is probably a timer on these
<maco> and i think the k-lines are because of the spam pm's with the link that opens a new connection that then spams out pm's
<maco> yeah floodbots cant perma-ban
<ardchoille> I haven't seen an unbans for them
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> Ok, well I've reported it and will let you good folks take it from here. Thanks for listening.
<rejohn> Are there #KUbuntu ops here?
<niko> how i can help you ? they seems away
<rejohn> niko: it seems that #kubuntu is blocking irc traffic originating from the freenode system. Specifically, i'm logged in via webchat.freenode.net, & #KUbuntu won't let me log into htat channel. Who can correct that, by enabling freenode's own webchat into #kubuntu?
<ardchoille> I just had a thought about the global message about the new sort of spam
<maco> rejohn: its definitely not blocking all of freenode webchat
<maco> rejohn: however, it could be that your ip is blocked in #kubuntu
<ardchoille> With the high user number in #ubuntu, someone could technically come into #ubuntu and say something like "I need help with this error http://pastebin.blah/blah" and have that page also contain the spamming code.
<niko> wait for an operator of #kubuntu
<maco> rejohn: and using the webchat is not a way to ban-evade, believe it or not
<rejohn> niko: is this place to wait faoo#K?
<maco> i'm a #kubuntu op
<ardchoille> maco: That is what I was going to pm you about
<rejohn> niko: or is there a better channel?
<niko> rejohn: discuss with maco, forget me :)
<maco> however i dont recall how to get an ip address out of the hostname that the webchat gives
<maco> to see if your ip is banned
<maco> genii, jussi01: either of you aroun?
<ardchoille> This makes me not want to click on any url's that people post in order to get help with something
<maco> (i'm also about to try to eat dinner very quickly before a meeting)
<rejohn> maco: thanks, I'm awaiting your suggestions.
<maco> ardchoille: paste.ubuntu.com, pastebin.ca, and pastebin.com are ok :)
<ardchoille> maco: Ah, good point
<maco> rejohn: were you banned in there at any point in the past?
<maco> oh hey its not an IP ban
<maco> it's just plain "rejohn is banned"
<maco> rejohn: talk to tsimpson, as he set your ban
<rejohn> maco: i've been banned once at least, from #kubuntu, by an idiot sysop (true), that might be the cause.
<maco> you are still banned
<maco> you'll need to talk to tsimpson, the "idiot sysop" as you called him, to get it listed
<maco> (i dont think calling him an idiot will earn you any points, however)
<rejohn> maco: so, can someone unban me, because, truly, whoever banned me was acting like an idiot.
<maco> er, unbanned, i mean
<maco> rejohn: nope. whomever banned you is the one who has to unban you
<maco> if you believe this op is out to get you, please see the appeals process
<maco> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rejohn> maco: i don't care the least about "points", i care about progress & non idiotic behavior.
<maco> rejohn: let me be clear: i refuse to remove your ban as i did not set your ban. period. if you want your ban to be removed, take it up with the op who banned you (tsimpson). if you believe he is being unreasonable, you may file an appeal.
<rejohn> maco: then please now consider this my visit to #u-ops to get this corrected,
<rejohn> maco: I was already here, & spoke with several people when that ban occurred, the end of the conversation was basically "we made a mistake". I'd like to get unbanned, please.
<maco> please point to the logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com where a mistake was admitted
<maco> and then i'm sure someone will be happy to remove your ban
<maco> but right now, i have to get to a meeting
<rejohn> maco: the mistake was admitted during private msg com with me & two or 3 ubuntu ops, so probably nothing is in the log for this channel, but i'll check,
<rejohn> ANYONE (since maco has to leave) - Given that the !appeals says this is the place to, basically, get bans removed, is there someone here who can do that?
<Pici> rejohn: one moment, let me take a look
<rejohn> Pici: it was likely on 2009.12.20
<Pici> rejohn: It was on the 18th.  Do you remember why?
<rejohn> Pici: I'm back, any results?
<niko> Pici: i believe you can remove +r now
<rejohn> maco: Pici  - is there a date indicated for the ban?
<Pici> rejohn: It was on the 18th.  Do you remember why?
<Pici> niko: ty
<rejohn> Pici: yes, i'll tell you momentarily, let me look up the 18th log
<rejohn> Pici: Re ur question "why the ban": On that date, in #kubuntu, I made a relevant, on topic, helpful to the Kubuntu community post, & some person whose actions were at least ignorant, & perhaps idiotic, accused me of spamming. Spam it was definitely not.  I came to this channel to try to resolve it, Someone from here asked if they could PM me, I said sure, we discussed it there with one other person from U-Ops, & the result was
<rejohn> Pici: niko maco tsimpson : Can anyone get that ban removed.?
<rejohn> Pici: niko maco tsimpson : Can anyone get that ban removed.?
<Pici> rejohn: You discussed it in here?
<rejohn> Pici: to repeat what i just wrote, no, someone from here asked if they could pm me, we discussed it there with one other person.
<rejohn> Pici: will you please get that ban removed?
<Pici> rejohn: The appeals process doesn't mean "hey, come here and we'll remove your ban", it means that we'll review your ban and if we think that your behavior has changed then it will be removed.
<Pici> And you cannot have a private message with 3 people, which is why I asked if you had discussed it in this channel.
<rejohn> Pici: well, it's been a # of weeks, & my memory is that someone asked me if they could pm me, i said "sure", & we discussed things there.  There was also someone else involved in the discussion at some point, perhaps just not in the pm,
<rejohn> Pici: do you have a log scan tool that can list all the dates since 2009.12.18 that i was in this channel?
<rejohn> Pici: So, what can you, or anyone, do now to get that ban removed?
<Pici> rejohn: I've already looked at my logs, you came here asking for the senior ubuntu irc person and was not satisfied with any of the answers that you got.
<Pici> rejohn: I understand why you may have thought that your announcement to #kubuntu was on-topic, but #kubuntu is not a discussion channel, it is for support only.
<rejohn> Pici: further, as my behavior was perfectly appropriate, & even moreso: was an assistance to the KUbuntu community, there is no valid reason that my behavior should have been different, nor should my behavior change.  As a community member, someone abused _me_ by banning me improperly.
<Pici> rejohn: Then I'm afraid I cannot help you at this time.  If you wish to see this through further then you may send an email to the IRC Council, listed on the appeals page.
<Pici> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rejohn> Pici: my announcemt was a form of support for KUbuntu community members, and thus pas 100% perfectly & properly on topic for that channel.  i was abused by being banned.
<rejohn> Pici: Why do you state you cn't help me at this time? The channel topic says it is re operator abuse, which is my situation.  Is this a discussion only, no action channel?
<Pici> rejohn: Because you are under the impression that there was no wrongdoing on your part and the operator in question is the one who made the mistake.
<rejohn> Pici: who was "toiq" - tsimpson ?
<Pici> rejohn: toiq?
<rejohn> "the operator in question"
<rejohn> Pici: who was "toiq" - tsimpson ?
<Pici> rejohn: yes
<rejohn> Pici: so, tsimpson is logged into this channel, afai can see, but doesn't respond.  Is there anyone else here who _can_ get this ban removed?
<rejohn> tsimpson: are you online?
<Pici> He has been idle for ~8 hours.
<rejohn> Pici: so,   Is there anyone else here who _can_ get this ban removed?
<Pici> rejohn: Unless tsimpson returns, your next step would be to email the IRCC
<rejohn> Pici: thanks for your help.
<ubottu> Awesome3000 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<cobra679> Can I please be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<rejohn> Pici: do you have a log scan tool that can list all the dates since 2009.12.18 that i was in this channel?
<rejohn> Is there a log scan tool that can list the dates someone was in a particular channel, such as #ubuntu, or #kubuntu?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<cobra679> ubottu
<elky> rejohn, #ubuntu and #kubuntu are both publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. our log scan tool tends to be grep on our local systems of our local logs, but you could very easily replicate this with the contents of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky> we do have the benefit of being able to customise what our local logs record, and so we have the ip/hostname as per raw irc specs
<mneptok> rejohn: i show no instances of the nick "rejohn" in this cahnnel since the original date of the ban (when you kept asking who the "senior" person is) and today.
<elky> ah, that's where i remember the nickname from
<elky> also for the interest of those here but not -irc: <rejohn> Help please: it seems that #kubuntu is blocking irc traffic originating from the freenode system. Specifically, i'm logged in via webchat.freenode.net, & #KUbuntu won't let me log into htat channel. Who can correct that, by enabling freenode's own webchat into #kubuntu?
<rejohn> elky: thanks for the info about the logs, & specifically of when i was in this channel.
<mneptok> rejohn: FWIW, i find your conduct in #kubuntu to be disruptive and against the channel policy, as well. #kubuntu is a support channel. it is not there for people to make announcements.
<mneptok> rejohn: and belittling an op using your <capslock> key is not going to get you anywhere when asked to stop.
<cobra679> hi
<cobra679> i need to speak to a OP
<rejohn> mneptok: please provide me a url for the channel policy which your comment references, thank you.
<mneptok> 21:34 -!- Topic for #kubuntu: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4rc1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA:
<mneptok>  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1 |FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IurcGuidelines
<mneptok> !offtopic-kubuntu
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> rejohn: there you go
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rejohn> mneptok: 1) thanks for that info.
<rejohn> mneptok: 2) Are you a volunteer for ubuntu, or are do you work for any Ubuntu or Cannonical related company?
<mneptok> i am curently a volunteer, and am an alumnus of Canonical. why?
<mneptok> cobra679: what do you require?
<rejohn> mneptok: just a moment, & i'll get you an answer.
<rejohn> mneptok: 3) Since _you_ brought the topic up (ie, this is not something _I'm_ bringing up, I'm responding to _your_ comment.  Just to say that if you think this is offtopic, it is a response to _your_ comment.),
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) Time doesn't permit me to provide much comment on the way that what ""you" find" relates to the actual, in place, information for operation of the KUbuntu channel,
<elky> rejohn, the purpose of #kubuntu is that of technical support. if you were using it for content of another nature then you were outside the scope and hence, offtopic
<mneptok> #kubuntu is a support channel. as stated in its /topic and as you were told by tsimpso n. it is for support issues only, and not for announcements.
<mneptok> there's no ambiguity there.
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) So first I will comment that we should all be aware, here, of evolution, & how things, like software, sw communities, & sw cmts communication methodologies work,
<elky> and this is not "because mneptok wants". it's because that's what it was made for, years ago.
<cobra679> mneptok can you unban from ubuntu offtopic
<mneptok> cobra679: no.
<elky> it has not evolved *from* a support channel, but rather evolved *away* from a support+development channel. it is now *only* support.
<cobra679> y
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) So, since I can't actually currently see for myself what the KUbuntu topic is (Because I'm being blocked currently from seeing it), I will presume that what you wrote above is the actual channel message currently for @kubuntu,
<mneptok> cobra679: rather, i could. but i will not. your behavior was puerile and well within the limits of a bannable offense.
<maco> the channel list should show you the topics for all channels
<mneptok>  /topic #kubuntu
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) So, the key thing to note, relevenat to the current discussion topic, about that channel message, is that it totally fails to do the #2 important thing that such a message should do (for the a channel named "#kubuntu" for a major (GNU)Linux distro) (# 1 being saying the channel topic): provide a url to a _fuller description about what the channel is about_,
<mneptok> rejohn: the first three words in the /topic are "Official Kubuntu Support"
<mneptok> rejohn: you sent multiple lines of input that were not support related, and when asked to stop, and when told it was a support channel, you became argumentative, condescending, and defensive.
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) Look at the url there provided: it is _not_ about the channel, it is merely about the sw.  Now, given that I expect many people involved in #Kubuntu & Ubuntu are volunteers, I am not "nit picking",ie not trying to  find minor problems & blow them up out of proportion,
<mneptok> rejohn: if it is such a major issue, why are you the first person in many, many months to not understand the idea of "it's a support channel?"
<mneptok> rejohn: IOW, the problem exists for you, not for the community as a whole. this means you need to modulate your behavior, and not that the community needs to take action.
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) But, if someone here (you) desires _to raise as an issue that is _relevant__, the issue of how participants in the channel should behave with respect to the channel, then it is _truly important_ for such persons (you) to learn key things about the endeavor in which they are involving themselves, ie, in this case, proper communication of accepted behavior wrt communication in the #kubuntu channel, instead of doin
<rejohn> mneptok: 3ctd) [ctd] "operating by the assumption that people some mind reading skills" that humans _don't_ have.
<mneptok> rejohn: this is becoming a lecture. i don;t like lectures. when you are ready to have a conversation where you listen to what the other party says and react to it, rather than just bombard with your own opinion, feel free to get my attention.
 * mneptok walks away
<rejohn> mneptok: Point: It is idiotic (or perhaps idiotic & uninformed/uneducated) to expect any casual user of some specific irc channel to know things about such channel when the channel ops have failed to communicate that info in the #1 manner they should do (ie, by putting a url for _the channel communication policies (not _only_ a url for the sw) _in the channel message_.,
<rejohn> mneptok: 3end) I wish I had more time to try to uplift your consciousness on that, but life is short.
<Flannel> rejohn: When you join the channel, you are presented with both the scope of the channel, and the URL for more information regarding the expected behavior of the channel.
<elky> ugh
<cobra679> ok
<cobra679> thanks for your help mneptok
<cobra679> when can i come back ?
<cobra679> and ask again
<mneptok> 24-27 hours
<mneptok> cobra679: until then, please read ...
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mneptok> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> cobra679: and that should be 24-72h
<rejohn> mneptok: So, before my connection dropped, I saw that your comment saying you wished to be output only on the conversationtopic you started with me.  Fine enough.  Your loss.
<mneptok> rejohn: your ban is not being lifted at this time. you have been informed of the appeals process, and you can /whois tsimpso n to determine when the op who set the ban is active, and re-/join this channel then. until then, please abide by our no-idling policy stated in this channel's /topic. thanks.
<rejohn> mneptok: actually, the freenode webchat service doesn't provide that info in the /whois response, as far as I can tell. I've already tried that, only says "is signed on", as closest thing to "active".
<rejohn> Anyone know when tsimpson might likely be back here?
<Flannel> rejohn: I'll hazard a guess that you could really speak to *any* operator.  Not just tsimpson.  But you'll actually have to have a conversation about the ban and your behavior.
<rejohn> Flannel: I was told by Pici that Pici couldn't help me, that I'd need to speak to tsimpson, but I'm fine with speaking to anyone who can get the improper ban removed.
<Flannel> rejohn: There is no improper ban to be removed.  You were acting inappropriately, and you almost certainly won't be let back in until you agree to not act in the same way in the future.
<rejohn> Flannel: I believe you are wrong.  And further,I believe that _if_ you _are_ correct,  you are only so by incorrect/improper process.
<Flannel> rejohn: We have a responsibility to our users.  That responsibility is, in this case, to keep the support channels available for support.  Advertising things, even when they're ubuntu related, isn't support, and as such, isn't allowed.
<rejohn> Flannel: But, really, likely on or about that day, someone(s) from here _did_ have a discussion with me, & the bottom line is I was told something like "perhaps mistakes were made (in banning you) [becasue every issue they inquired about, was not applicable].  Bottom line: I'd really like to find out who from ub-ops had that conversation with me, so the entire line of ubuntu-ops faulty reasoning doesn't have to be re-destructe
<rejohn> Flannel:  & get the ban removed from operational activity.
<rejohn> Flannel: are you an employee of Cannonical/ubuntu etc, or are you in the community only as a volunteer?
<Flannel> rejohn: That day you came here, and wanted to speak to a "senior" operator, and then after you were given the answer ('no') you didn't pursue your question further.
<Flannel> rejohn: If you have no further questions or comments regarding your ban, please don't idle here.  Feel free to come back in the future when you feel like you'll be able to move this issue forward.  Thanks
<rejohn> Flannel: When is _now_, as I've already stated,
<Flannel> rejohn: You may claim that, but your actions haven't been supporting that idea.
<rejohn> Flannel: Are u able 2 determine who had the discussion w/me that day (referred 2 earlr in todays covmstn here)?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Flannel> rejohn: I have the discussion from that day, yes.  No one had a discussion that resembled your description.
<rejohn> Flannel: So, tell me who here is in a position 2 reolve the issue & remove the (iirc improper) ban.
<Flannel> rejohn: I am in a position to potentially resolve the issue.  I've said this already.
<rejohn> Flannel: do you have the capability to grep the #ubuntu & #kubuntu logs for my nic & tell me what days I was in those channels, since Nov 2009?
<Flannel> rejohn: I do.  Is it relevant?
<rejohn> Flannel: it is relevant: I'd like to use that as starting data to see if I can locate some info that indicates who (from ub-ops) I had the conversation with that I referenced earlier.
<rejohn> Flannel: would you mind finding that out?
<Flannel> rejohn: You're looking for this log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/18/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<rejohn> Flannel: thanks, no, i'd already located that on my own, & read it, & it is not what I'm asking about.  I asked if someone could grep the #ubuntu #kubuntu logs for my nic for Nov 2009 to today, & tell me what dates my nic is there.
<rejohn> Flannel: can you locate that?
<Flannel> rejohn: Whether or not someone told you that you were banned mistakenly is irrelevant.  I'm telling you right now that you weren't.
<Flannel> rejohn: Whether or not someone told you that you were banned mistakenly is irrelevant.  I'm telling you right now that you weren't.
<rejohn> Flannel: Although I'd greatly like having to take the time to redo the conversation, go ahead: please tell me what you think justifies any ban on me now.
<Flannel> rejohn: You still believe that your previous actions were justified, which means if we let you back in, you won't know any better than to create another disruption.  I've already stated this.
<rejohn> Flannel: You state "disruption" as the sole justifying reason.  Please stick to the discussing specifics, with url reference to the specific, relevant policy violated.  Because I did nothing justifying a ban then, nor now, when I'm still banned improperly.
<Flannel> rejohn: You were being offtopic, that's not allowed.
<rejohn> Flannel: please quote anythng I said that you think wasn't allowed, & also a url to a relevant rule that stated (at that time) that such a statement was unallowed.
<Flannel> rejohn: "Don't be annoying" would be another, "Subject" part of 'language and subject', or we can go to the code of conduct: "Be considerate" "Be Respectful"
<Flannel> rejohn: Please come back in at least 48 hours.  Read over the code of conduct, and the IRC guidelines in that time.  Thanks.
<rejohn> Flannel: please stick to specifics, please.
<Flannel> rejohn: Have a nice evening.
<rejohn> Flannel: Check this out: 1) you said you could resolve the issue. 2) You fail to provide specifics. 3) You are unspecific, & don't do what you say you will do, you are unreliable, & your unreliablity & false statement is all publically logged for everyone to see, by the ubuntu.com
<Flannel> rejohn: I said I was able to resolve the issue.  That doesn't mean it would be resolved.  It's resolution depends solely on you.
<Flannel> rejohn: I'm not sure how much more specific you need, I gave you a laundry list.
<Flannel> rejohn: But like I said, I'll be happy to discuss it again after 48 hours.   Please take the time to become familiar with and internalize the channel guidelines so you'll understand why you were banned.
<rejohn> Flannel: so, if you wish to be a person of your word, then, no, the resolution depends at least half on (a reliable, truthful, honest) person representing the ubuntu-ops.  If you wish that to be _your_ reputation, then don't say one thing (I could work to resolve it with you) then fail to provide any specifics, then further indicate you won't fulfill your word, & you, after I follow your sggestion to resolve it now, back out o
<rejohn> Flannel: So, if you wish to follow on your word/suggestion: retrace your abusive comment of "come back later" when you'd indicated  I should take my time to try to resolve this with you now.
<Flannel> rejohn: Resolution generally requires conversation about the ban.  When all you're going to do is deny the fact that your previous behavior is bannable, we are at an impasse.
<rejohn> Flannel: you have made a bald faced false statement about me, & your false statement is publically logged by ubuntu.com on the internet.,
<rejohn> Flannel: your false statement is evident by reading merely todays log here.
<rejohn> Flannel: If you want to mend your reputation which you just publically damaged yourself, then let's proceed on getting this issue resolved. IIRC, You've made a (factually false) accusation to me (let me reread the log to get the correct quote), so start by doing job 1, the basics: quote anything I wrote that you think justifes a ban, & quote a url that indicates clearly that what I was was prohibited.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Myrtti> I see the spambots have changed their tactics
<Myrtti> DCC... a bit more difficult to counter
<Flannel> Myrtti: They DCC a URL which causes you to become a DCC spambot
<rejohn> I have located part of the conversation to which I earlier referred:
<rejohn> [19:45] <Dominian> rejohn: My original position based ont he reports I recevied and witnessed is that you violated freenode policy, that was my mistake
<Myrtti> Flannel: I know, I fought the attack earlier when they spammed the channel instead of users
<rejohn> Dominian: Are you here?
<Myrtti> rejohn: freenode != Ubuntu, Ubuntu != freenode
<Myrtti> ubuntu irc channels can have and do have rules that are tighter than freenode policy
<rejohn> Myrtti: please tell me something i don't know already.
<Myrtti> so the statement that you have not violated freenode policy isn't up to discussion here
<Myrtti> it's the violation of Ubuntu IRC guidelines
<Myrtti> having said that, I need to shower, have doctors appointment in 90min
<rejohn> Myrtti: I'd love to continue this conversation with you at this time, (if you were able to get this ban removed), but I am past due to be asleep, & must leave in too short a time to conclude this conversation now.  Thanks for your effort, I will have to try later to resolve this matter.
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<mneptok> rejohn: please respect our no-idling policy (clearly stated in the channel /topic)
<mneptok> rejohn: failure to remove yourself may result in us removing you
<rejohn> mneptok: Do you know when tsimpson or Dominian will be around?
<tsimpson> rejohn: I just woke up, but after reading some of the backlog here I am unwilling to remove the ban affecting you
<rejohn> tsimpson: have we spoken before?
<tsimpson> rejohn: when you joined here last time, yes
<rejohn> tsimpson: please tell me a date & time, so I can look up our previous discussion.
<tsimpson> rejohn: we talked in #kubuntu before you joined here
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<tsimpson> this was around Dec 18 02:34:53 UTC
<tsimpson> but looking at my logs, you did a similar thing on Apr 19 23:42:44 UTC, about the so called "GLOBAL KUBUNTU MEETING"
<rejohn> tsimpson: what is your position in the ubottuops group?
<tsimpson> I am a recent member of the IRC Council, but I can abstain from this issue if you'd rather
<rejohn> tsimpson: I am told that it was you that banned my nic from #kubuntu. Is that true?
<tsimpson> it is
<rejohn> tsimpson: why?
<tsimpson> because you posted offtopic comments
<tsimpson> also because you refused to see it as off topic
<tsimpson> rejohn: is there anything else I can help you with?
<rejohn> tsimpson: Would you mind showing me a url that indicates banable comments for the #ubuntu channel?
<rejohn> tsimpson: or, that says anyting about posting offtopic comments in the #ubuntu channel?
<tsimpson> rejohn: you have been given that information already, the IRC Guidelines and Code of Conduct
<rejohn> tsimpson: I'm asking _you_ if you'd mind telling me that, because _you_ have told me it was _you_ that banned me [quite & totally without proper justification, i believe].
<rejohn> tsimpson: Would you mind showing me a url that indicates banable comments for the #ubuntu channel?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tsimpson> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<rejohn> tsimpson: thank you.  those two documents have many items in them.  Will you please quote here the component therin for which you choose to ban my nic.
<tsimpson> read the "Language and Subject" and "Don't be annoying" parts
<tsimpson> also the "Be respectful" and "When we disagree, we consult others" parts of the code of conduct
<rejohn> tsimpson: I believe I was improperly & wrongly banned by (you indicate it was you, tsimpson).  Will you please quote anything I did that you think justified a ban?
<tsimpson> rejohn: if you believe that you were wrongly banned then you should follow the next step of the appeal process
<tsimpson> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rejohn> tsimpson: I've been informed the _first_ step is to talk with _you_ (the person who self admits banning my nic), _here_.
<rejohn> tsimpson: so, I'm following the procedure as it has been explained to me so far,
<rejohn> tsimpson: since you banned me, I think you owe me a explanation: Moreover, not some kind of hand-wavy, generalization on, rules qouting only, but something that has these two exact pieces:
<tsimpson> rejohn: you have completed the first step with no resolution
<tsimpson> rejohn: I have explained it to you, and so have others
<tsimpson> you disagree with our explanations, so you should continue with the next step
<rejohn> tsimpson: 1) a quote from me, & 2) a link from the urls that indicates that kind of statement is a bannable statement [I don't think it is possible to accomplish that, because I believe everything I wrote was unprohibited, & _furthermore_ was a _benefit_ to the KUbuntu community, who you, through your ban action, have robbed.]
<tsimpson> rejohn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/18/%23kubuntu.html#t02:34
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<rejohn> tsimpson: I believe you have failed to fulfill your responsibility to 1) me, & 2) the KUbuntu community, because you have _not_ provided a valid "explanation" -(which furthermore is irrelevant - it is not a hand wavey "explanation" that you owe me & the KUbuntu community, but 1) a quote from me, & 2) a url & qoute of some rules therein which, presumably, my quote violated).,
<Myrtti> since we are going around in circles, I suggest you elevate the issue to IRC Council.
<tsimpson> you have all of those, a quote from you (in the logs), the rules (IRC Guidelines and CoC) and the explanation (from here)
<Myrtti> this discussion is clearly going nowhere
<tsimpson> next step: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<rejohn> tsimpson: so, I am here trying to accomplish step _1_, find out from _you_ (who did the banning) exactly _why_ you think there was _any_ _proper_ _valid_ justification for doing so.,
<tsimpson> you have been told
<rejohn> tsimpson: until you do so, you are violating both me, _&_ the KUbuntu community.,
<tsimpson> so please continue with the next step in the appeals process
<tsimpson> I am now refusing to continue with this, as I feel we are going nowhere
<rejohn> tsimpson: but, I am more than willing to cut you some slack, even though you've hurt me & the KUbuntu community both, if you are not a cannonical/ubuntu employee.,
<rejohn> tsimpson: Do you work for Ubuntu or Cannonical, etc?
<topyli> sorry for interrupting rejohn, but i don't think the discussion can progress any further here, as all measures possible here have already been taken. please move on as tsimpson suggest. thanks
<rejohn> topyli: are you a supervisor of tsimpson ?
<topyli> the operators are colleagues here, no more nor less
<topyli> rejohn, oh i am a member of the irc council. however, the council is not in session here
<mneptok> my brain hurts
<mneptok> rejohn: please respect our no-idling policy (clearly stated in the channel /topic)
<mneptok> rejohn: failure to remove yourself may result in us removing you
<rejohn> back
<rejohn> tsimpson: You might find that 1) it saves time for those higher up (in the appeals process), & 2) is the proper thing to do to respect the KUbuntu community, if you would, please, provide just two specific items here: 1) a _specific_ quote from me, & 2) a _specific_ banning-applicable rule that my quote violates.  That really isn't much for me to ask.  & if you _don't_ provide such, it looks as if you didn't _have_ any justifi
<mneptok> 00:17 <+tsimpson> I am now refusing to continue with this, as I feel we are going nowhere
<mneptok> the discussion is over in this channel at this time.
<Flannel> rejohn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356432/ is that specific enough?
<rejohn> Flannel: thank you. You have done what tsimpson , sadly, failed to do.,
<Flannel> rejohn: Except he didn't, since he gave you the same thing.  Now please, you're done here.
<rejohn> Flannel: and, going by topyli 's comment, _You_ now have the opportunity to respect the community, where tsimpson  wouldn't, by either providing a relevant url indicating what I wrote was prohibited (which Can't be done, I believe, because my comment _was_ _on topic_ & _relevant_ & _not prohibited_ for the #kubuntu channel),
<Flannel> thankee mneptok
<mneptok> np. i don;t mind being the "bad guy" in this case.
<rejohn> so, the Ubuntu-ops doubly disrespect the kubuntu community, & myself, by killing my #ubuntu-ops connection when I'm trying to get abuse resolved?
<rejohn> Shame on you.
<tsimpson> mneptok: you're missing the ?=
<tsimpson> oh, you fixed it :)
<nalioth> tsimpson: that won't work  :(
<nalioth> er, never mind
<tsimpson> I just took off the session part from the other ban
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<nalioth> i'm not sure why we don't ban _all_ proxies that use the hex/IP format ( your ban only stops "blessed" sources )
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (gast)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Tm_T> that was pure sillyness, where these lecturers come?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, ff35 is <reply> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the packages firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | FF3.5 is called Shiretoko in your UI: http://is.gd/1reB3
<jussi01> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jussi01> !no, ff35 is <reply> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the packages firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | FF3.5 is called Shiretoko in your UI: http://is.gd/1reB3
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !ff35 > rww
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jussi01> Just a quick curiousity question, who, in the last month or so has looked at/read the IRC guidelines/operator guidelines? and who has subscribed to the pages for changes?
<jpds> jussi01: Not likely one of us.
<jussi01> jpds: why not?
<jpds> jussi01: You can see who's subscribed on the page's Info page.
<jpds> ie. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=info&general=1
<kinja-sheep> IRSeekBot (in #ubuntu) is a bot. I'm guessing.
<kinja-sheep> 3_3
<ikonia> yes
<jussi01> kinja-sheep: yes, it is, and its allowed to be there.
<kinja-sheep> jussi01: Oh okay. I'm just wondering since I know there are two bots, but IRSeekBot is a new nickname to me.
<kinja-sheep> Later. ;o
<jussi01> kinja-sheep: yeah, its basically just a logbot same as ubuntulog, but to a different page
<kinja-sheep> Somebody's personal bot?
<kinja-sheep> Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know.
<Mamarok> jussi01: I am already subscribed to it
<Mamarok> and yes, I read it recently :)
 * jussi01 would like to encourage people to review on a semi regular basis, and subscripe to the page for changes. it is important that we keep them in mind when we are dealing with people who break them. 
<elky> review what?
<elky> either i've lost some lines of backlog (bip gave me one) or you've missed adding context it in your enthusiasm
<jussi01> elky: the ops and user irc guidelines
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Myrtti> this is getting tiresomme
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<bazhang> banlist is filling up fast majority seem to be klined
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f665d18c0
<Myrtti> crap
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> now I can't grep k-lines from the channel :-(
<Myrtti> /lastlog -file klines.log -QUITS "K-lined"
<elky> the top one of mine is phix. remove at your peril
<elky> second one iirc needs a good stern talking to still
 * elky bt's the last
<bazhang> 137 by the floodbots
<Myrtti> elky: what I'm worried is the floodbot ones that have actually been k-lined
<Myrtti> they're on the list redundantly
<elky> the floodbot stuff shouldn't last past a week
<elky> at least, that's how i thought the code worked
<Myrtti> if we wait for a week, the banlist might fill up several times over
<Myrtti> with the current recurrance of the attacks
<elky> wait, these are all that recent?
<Myrtti> some are. I'm checking them over
<gnomefreak> whhat channel is best for questions about Ubuntu (not just support)?
<elky> remove anything older than a week. the majority are probably to do with the ctcp flooding that was happening
<jussi01> gnomefreak: what kind of questions?
<Myrtti> I've started checking from Floodbot1. If someone else wants to do Floodbot2 etc. go ahead. I'm adding a comment of the ones that are not this "http standard iframe" autobans
<elky> gnomefreak, that really depends on what kid of "not just support"
<gnomefreak> jussi01: about what is Ubuntu/Linux
 * gnomefreak working on getting Ubuntu into news paper
<jussi01> hrm
<elky> gnomefreak, they can contact canonical, or the marketing email list
 * gnomefreak would like to give a few links on it and would love to get people here for more info on it
<gnomefreak> elky: i thought canonical would be to high up in ranks to send them there
<elky> oh, i thought you meant reporters
<elky> beginners, maybe?
<gnomefreak> elky: no that part is easy. yes beginners
<elky> the forums too for that kind of talk
<gnomefreak> thats a good idea thanks.
<jussi01> yeah, id recommend the forums
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i will start with the mailing lists and let them know to contact canonical, but i will be giving them links to home page in Wiki and a few other links :) i just hope it gets thought of/ posted in paper
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> I need to do a @mark and the bot refuses.
<Myrtti> [14:08] <ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*!*@<censored>'
<gnomefreak> anyone else get the bunch of DCC's?
<gnomefreak> sorry i guess that is what Myrtti is talking about
<jussi01> gnomefreak: everyone...
<jussi01> ;)
<gnomefreak> kline would be nice :)
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: preventive is not possible
<Myrtti> if you click the link, you become a spammer
<gnomefreak> oh great. that is going to be alot of trouble if anyone does :(
<Myrtti> if someone could please grep lastlog for past 24-hours for all K-lined users and pastebin/email/send it to me?
<Myrtti> from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> there's couple of entries in the banlist that the bantracker doesn't have log if they were k-lined or not. And I don't have backlog
<Myrtti> *bwuh*
<Myrtti> I made it to line 63
<Myrtti> I need to go do some laundry
 * ikonia takes over
<Myrtti> niko: thank you ♥ *huggles*
<niko> you're welcome
<ikonia> Myrtti: have you got the list your working from
<Myrtti> ikonia: see up, the pastebin link
<Myrtti> :49 of the past hour
<Myrtti> I unbanned everything over two weeks old and k-lined that I could see
<ikonia> lets see if I can pick up
<elky> Myrtti, <3
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no, broadcom is Broadcom bcm4311,4312,4321,4322 based hardware has the Linux STA wireless driver via package bcmwl-kernel-source. Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no, broadcom is Broadcom bcm4311,4312,4321,4322 based hardware has the Linux STA wireless driver via package bcmwl-kernel-source. Further help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no, broadcom is broadcom bcm4311,4312,4321,4322 based hardware has the Linux STA wireless driver via package bcmwl-kernel-source. Further help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jussi01> nope, no need for the change imho
<Dominian> Is there some reason rejohn hilighted me in here...?
<Myrtti> Dominian: he said he had discussed with you
<Dominian> eh
 * jussi01 hugs Dominian
<Dominian> discussed what with me where? lol
<Dominian> sup jussi01 :)
 * jussi01 hands Dominian the backlog :D
<Myrtti> Dominian: in a pm, around 18th Dec, about his behaviour in #kubuntu
<niko> i think he tried to be unbanned from #kubuntu
<Dominian> ahhhh
<Dominian> no
<Dominian> I didn't discuss anything with him in regards to Ubuntu channels.
<Dominian> He was spamming some sort of link across the network to some "Ubuntu" conference
<Myrtti> X-D
<Dominian> 12/18/09:  02:34 < rejohn>      GLOBAL UBUNTU MEETING VIA VOIP:   SUNDAY DECEMBER 20 8P-11P UTC.   At the BerkelyTIP Global All Free SW HW & Culture meeting.  Watch any of 8 talk videos: http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/talk-videos .  Join the mailing list & say 'hi', & what talks you're interested in:
<Dominian> That's what I talked to him about
<bazhang> got that in mailing list
<Myrtti> he said that you said that he hasn't done anything against freenode policy
<Dominian> doesn't surprise me
<Dominian> Myrtti: uhhhh
<Dominian> I made it clear to him that he did violate freenode policy by spamming something across the network.. aka unsolicited advertising.
<Dominian> Not only did I see it, but I had received complaints from other channels about that link spammage.
<Myrtti> that's how he interpreted it
<elky> a PITA user who lies about conversations? unfathomable.
<Myrtti> [08:26] < rejohn> [19:45] <Dominian> rejohn: My original position based ont  he reports I recevied and witnessed is that you violated  freenode policy, that was my mistake
<Dominian> elky: haha
<Dominian> hrm
<Myrtti> "that was my mistake"
<Dominian> let me go back through my logs
<Pici> we're still talking about this guy?!
<Myrtti> Pici: not still, but again
<Dominian> aha
<Dominian> He cut off half that line
<Dominian> 1261108611 03:56< Dominian> rejohn: My original position based ont he reports I recevied and witnessed is that you violated freenode policy, that was my mistake, however, you di
<Dominian> d violate the #ubuntu channel guidelines as nalioth stated
<Dominian> Myrtti: basically, the reports I originally received about him was multiple channels, then nalioth informed me it was just in #ubuntu-related channels.
<Dominian> that was the "mistake" I mentioned :)
<Myrtti> :->
<Dominian> Yeah, I'll stop talking about him... I had totally forgotten how much of an uphill battle it was speaking to that user
<elky> uphill? looked more like an inverse cliff to me
<Dominian> Yeah, true true
<Dominian> but anyway, didn't mean to bring him back up.. was more curious why he wanted me here lol
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Myrtti> *meh*
<Pici> jussi01: poke
<jussi01> Pici: prod
<Pici> jussi01: ubottu.com looks to be down
 * jussi01 calls provider
<gnomefreak> ok sorry for the nick changes i was trying to register a nick and was having issues
<jussi01> Pici: looks like there was some issue (attack?) on the provider server
<jussi01> (its a vps)
<jpds> Awesome.
<jussi01> hopefully back up soon
<jussi01> hi erUSUL
<erUSUL> aware of the dcc floods in #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> yes
<Pici> freenode is aware as well.
<erUSUL> ok; probably nothing can be done but anyway
<erUSUL> JFYI
<erUSUL> ;). Ciao
<Myrtti> would anyone object changing the onjoin notice to inform about the attacks and tell people to not click the link?
<Myrtti> (not that I could change it...=
<Myrtti> just an idea
<tsimpson> someone should be watching the banlist, it's bound to get full
<Pici> I'll take a look
<Myrtti> tsimpson: I have been doing some cleaning up today
<Myrtti> I made it to row 63 on the pastebin link I posted earlier, don't know if ikonia continued or not
<Myrtti> do you want me to? I've got time now
<Pici> Myrtti: If you get me the list of bans I'll unban them
<niko> -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/356532/
<Myrtti> of course if the bantracker is down, it's a bit difficult
<niko> not updated with lastest K-Lined
<Myrtti> Pici: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f665d18c0 from line 63 down
<Pici> Myrtti: ty
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f6d8ae3f9 latest k-lined
<Myrtti> I'd continue if the bantracker were up
<Myrtti> and latest banned, all k-lined, I believe
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f163fa3f9
<jpds> Can we please set +Rr in #ubuntu until this madness stops?
<Myrtti> jpds: how would it help?
<jpds> Myrtti: It will keep the bots out.
<Myrtti> isn't atleast other of the modes you suggested meant to block messages sent by unregistered users to the channel?
<Myrtti> since we had almost an hour of +R yesterday, the attack was redone to send CTCP's to individuals instead of sending direct messages to channel
<jpds> Well +r blocks people from the channel.
<jpds> Well, something just broke.
<Pici> That was an odd netsplit
<genii_> Is nickserv offline?
<MenZa> Not on here
<genii_> OK
 * MenZa needs coffee.
<genii> Ah. If you are in some channel you are not voiced in, /nick newnick fails ... shows in status buffer but no nickserv activity
<Pici> Can we get a bot in #ubuntu please?
<tsimpson> starting ubottu on another server
<Myrtti> :-<
 * tsimpson blames #ubuntu
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Pici> tsimpson: ty
<Myrtti> fail
<Myrtti> my brain is falling asleep
 * MenZa slides Myrtti coffee
<Mamarok> wow, we have two coffee providers now?
<genii> Mamarok: MenZa is my protege ;)
<MenZa> I am but a padawan ;)
<Mamarok> nice to hear :)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (TuxOtaku)
<genii> Theyre back
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> I might die soon of kebab overdose
<Pici> they?
<Myrtti> roight
<Myrtti> party on, party people
<TuxOtaku> well, I'm here anyway if you feel like chewing me out. lol
<Myrtti> would you *please* agree not to send commands like that in the future
<TuxOtaku> sure, whatever.
<Myrtti> they're not helpful in any way and someone might actually follow your "advice"
<MenZa> "sure, whatever." doesn't give me the impression that you understand the rationale, or agree to it.
<TuxOtaku> MenZa, yes, I understand the rationale. You have a channel overrun by people who have no bloody clue what they're doing, and barely even know what linux is
<TuxOtaku> so you end up with a sort of "blind leading the blind" situation
<Myrtti> TuxOtaku: ubuntu is aimed for everyone, and one of the methods of support is irc. that leads to that people that don't know what linux is, or don't have a clue what they are doing, are in the channel
<MenZa> TuxOtaku: Some people call what you're doing sabotage.
<Myrtti> it's your responsibility as one of the people with ability to "see" to guide them, not make them bump their head on 2x4
<TuxOtaku> MenZa, that's a bit dramatic, innit?
<MenZa> TuxOtaku: Not at all. The command in question would destroy possibly precious data.
<MenZa> TuxOtaku: People who come to #ubuntu expect help. We are a community build on trust and responsibility.
<TuxOtaku> no shit sherlock.
<TuxOtaku> look, I get it okay?
<MenZa> You obviously don't.
<MenZa> You've shown no remorse for your action, nor have you acknowledge how blatantly stupid it was.
<TuxOtaku> ok look, I admit it was trolling
<TuxOtaku> and stupid.
<Myrtti> good.
<TuxOtaku> but "sabotage"? that's a bit dramatic a term is all
<Myrtti> TuxOtaku: some people may think so. Especially the ones who use that command
<Myrtti> Look, we all know it's a channel of mostly amateurs helping each other out, or atleast professionals on their coffee break or lunch hour, or free time.
<TuxOtaku> yeah, agreed. and despite my actions, I've no ill will towards linux novices
<Myrtti> But since Ubuntu aims to be a nice distro, with respectability, we need to aim to some quality, and perhaps a hint of professionalism. And trolling really isn't professionalism
<Myrtti> anyway. I'm glad we agree on this. I just wanted to have a chat with you about it, and to  make sure that you know that jokes like that aren't welcome on the channel
<TuxOtaku> but with a distribution as popular as ubuntu is, and as it HAS attracted people both familiar AND unfamiliar with Linux, would I be out of place as to making a small suggestion?
<Myrtti> sure, go ahead. We might or might not use it :-)
<TuxOtaku> I think it may be prudent, in the near future, to possibly fork #ubuntu into another set of two rooms, one for novices, and one for those of us that maybe have a bit more experience
<TuxOtaku> like maybe #ubuntu for the novices
<TuxOtaku> and #ubuntu-advanced
<TuxOtaku> for the more experienced
<TuxOtaku> just because there IS a veritable torrent of information being flung across the channel at any given time
<Myrtti> TuxOtaku: unsurprisingly, your suggestion is quite old and has been presented several times over. There are bugs, blueprints and questions about it in Launchpad
<TuxOtaku> so I take it then that an official "advanced" channel is not in the offing?
<Myrtti> so far we've considered the benefits of the current system surpassing the cons
<Myrtti> there is a channel for questions that aren't being answered and might need a bit more throughout knowledge to solve, alas I might have forgotten the name of it... hold on
<MenZa> -meta, Myrtti?
<TuxOtaku> now that being said, there's surely nothing preventing someone such as myself from creating an "unofficial" channel then, I suppose
<Myrtti> might be
<MenZa> TuxOtaku: If you have two hashes, then no - #ubuntu* is covered by our namespace reservation, but ##somethingubuntuy is allowed, as per Freenode's guidelines.
<TuxOtaku> understood.
<Myrtti> if only jussi01 would be online, he'd remember this
 * Myrtti has kebab carb high, dozes off
<Myrtti> I'm amazed I could pull that discussion off with him
<Myrtti> my head is full of fluff nao
<Myrtti> is it up yet? is it up yet? is it up yet?
<Myrtti> is it up yet?
<genii> Heh
<Myrtti> IS IT UP YET?!
<Pici> wt
<Pici> wut
<Myrtti> ooh, atleast ubottu seems to give the bt address, but I guess it's not up yet :-(
<Myrtti> is it up yet?
 * Myrtti kicks the driver seat from behind
<Myrtti> ARE WE THERE YET?!
<MenZa> Pici: Alpha 2, I guess :p
<Myrtti> bt down, Myrtti sad.
<Myrtti> it's not up yet?
<Pici> ubottu.com is down
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> :-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<Pici> ubottu: forget ubottu.com
<ubottu> I know nothing about ubottu.com yet, Pici
 * Myrtti gives Pici a wet kiss on the cheek
<Myrtti> *SSSSLLLUUURRRRRMPS*
 * Pici looks for his towel
<nhandler> Myrtti: I think (like MenZa said) you are thinking of -meta
<tsimpson> !.com
<ubottu> com is down
<tsimpson> !forget .com
<ubottu> I know nothing about .com yet, tsimpson
<Pici> forget com
<tsimpson> !forget com
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<Pici> ty
<tsimpson> strange bot
 * tsimpson takes no responsibility for it
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tegryan said: this is for the b43, not the STA, correct?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Myrtti> what on earth is this
<Myrtti> if this is some of those "my brother is in haiti and I need you to sms to this "pay 15€ per month for a stupid ringtone" services so I'd know if he's alive..."
<Pici> I figured it was going to be "Google wants to confirm my reigstration for X, but I need a US cell number"
<Myrtti> oh right, I guess it would be an option
<jussi01> never fear jussi01 is here.
<jussi01> :D
<genii> Yay!
<Myrtti> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<genii> 9.04?
<Myrtti> !shipit ~= /!Jaunty (9.04)/current LTS and stable release/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> eat catfood
<Myrtti> oh yeah, it's not the real bot either
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> forgot that
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jussi01> Myrtti: also, remember we have fancy lookup variables now that automatically pull the names - see the bot usage page for more
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm so bloody tired the sentence you just says sounds buzzing of flies in my ears
<Myrtti> see, english fail too
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Myrtti: go look at bot usage page for fancy goodness
<jussi01> hows that?
<Myrtti> jussi01: if my little brain would understand the context of your words, then it might actually mean something
<Myrtti> but now I don't know if that is a comment to my attempt to change the factoid, or #ubuntu-meta
<Pici> Myrtti: The bot can use things like $currentrelease to automcatically fill out the current release and whatnot
<Myrtti> and to be honest, I don't really care
<Myrtti> oh ok.
<Myrtti> I guess we just ahve to wait for The Real McC^H^H^Hubottu to resurrect and deliver us from evil and let us change the factoid.
<Myrtti> or something
<Pici> aye
<Myrtti> that actually made sense? wow.
<Pici> I'm not running on much sleep, so yes.
<jussi01> nebula is being evil..
<Myrtti> jussi01: do you want me to say rawr
<Myrtti> not that it would have too much effect
<Myrtti> but I could try
<Myrtti> RAWR
<Pici> eek
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: is there a reason you are not in bed?
<Myrtti> jussi01: need my videocall fix, or mr. Sandman will not visit
<Myrtti> or that's my theory of why I got so little sleep last night
<Myrtti> no videocall makes Myrtti a sad girl
<Pici> jussi01: and yourself?
<jussi01> Pici: Im a super hero and its only 9.39
<jussi01> but Myrtti said she was very tired...
<Pici> ah
<Myrtti> ooh, pink :-D
<Tm_T> HI ALL!
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> For some reason that reminded me that I wanted to get some things from thinkgeek's sale
<jussi01> oooh... think geek has a sale?
<Pici> yessir
<Myrtti> crikey, skype soundeffect almost blew my ears off
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> it's not as bad as the pc speaker kind of thing
<Myrtti> that leaves me deaf for couple of seconds and cursing like a sailor
<Myrtti> (if I've happened to be wearing a headset)
<Myrtti> jussi01: neener neener
<Tm_T> that's like stupid meme too loud in asm then?
<Myrtti> I already turned the volume down, lalalalalala
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/356721/ QED, Pici
<Pici> Myrtti: I was just going to paste it to you ;)
<Myrtti> even *I* have an account in that damned service, and I don't remember it needing any sms stuff
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Pici> liar
<Myrtti> ryanCH...
<Pici> is that 'ranch' with a southern us accent?
<Tm_T> ...nice quitmessage
<Myrtti> no, it's a username with a quit message that might be... yeah.
<Pici> its a line from the Die Hard movies.
<Tm_T> Pici: doesn't make it any better
<Myrtti> DINGDINGDING and we have a winner!
<Myrtti> would you like a tootsie roll?
<Pici> Myrtti: please
 * Myrtti sends one on Ubuntu One
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Pici> meh
<ikonia> watching
 * tsimpson mumbles something about javascript not being in any HTTP standard anyway
<ikonia> speaking to sagar in pm
<Myrtti> [22:47] ~~~h32Lg [i=IdentX@g229120144.adsl.alicedsl.de] has quit ["9 from 10  voices in my head are talking to me "you aren't shizophren". The  10th hums the melody of tetris."]
<Myrtti> I lol'd
<jussi01> heh
<Myrtti> Duncan is now humming the tune :-(
<jussi01> Myrtti: did you see dholbachs link on FB this morning?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I probably don't have him on facebook
<jussi01> oh, looks like topyli just posted it also :D http://www.firstpersontetris.com/
<topyli> jussi01, it's very weird and lots of fun :)
<jussi01> yes, I tried this morning
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<mneptok> it's on BB
<mneptok> personally, i prefer Tuper Tario Tros.
<mneptok> :)
<topyli> tuper tario is also quite awesome :)
<genii> Carnage\ names in #k keep ping-ponging off each other on nick-collision
<Myrtti> is Rob215 pulling our leg?
 * Myrtti finally goes to bed! -->
<tsimpson> I knew that would happen
<ubottu> In ubottu, jellow said: !lol is sdsd
<tsimpson> !test
<ubott2> yes, I'm alive.
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Ed54)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ikonia> floodbot's going nuts
<Mamarok> oh my, rejohn is annoying the guys from Camp KDE now...
<Mamarok> trying to get a talk in a schedule that is full since almost 2 months
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<LjL> by the way, i'm working on getting them to stop the ops calls and channel locking
<LjL> be patient
 * ikonia is patient
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (larujjj apparently, according to #ubuntu-offtopic and #freenode, doing it to other people too)
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu (larujjj is ASL pm'ing random users)
<gord> was just about to bring that up myself
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-15
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<mneptok> we'll see if rejohn can actually have a conversation
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<genii> Bleh
<MenZa> Blarg
 * genii slides MenZa a coffee (or rum and coke, whichever you prefer)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I'll go for max caffeine at this point, thanks :)
<genii> Coffee it is!
<MenZa> \o/
<genii> My roommate likes to have rum and Jolt Cola sometimes :)
<MenZa> I'm in a query with imran right now to sort things out.
<MenZa> ubottu: tell imran about coc
<MenZa> ubottu: tell imran about guidelines
<genii> MenZa: I kicked but not ban him just now
<MenZa> Complete refusal to comprehend the problem, ended with a major swear storm and profanities in my direction
<MenZa> <imran> Im done chatting in off topic you fuck
<genii> Frustration mostly, probably
<Flannel> Mamarok: You attending Camp KDE?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<genii> I'm surprised they don't spell Campm with a K ;)
<genii> *Camp
<Flannel> genii: I thinK they Kanned that Kustom a Kouple of years ago.
<genii> Flannel: This is the first I heard of this camp :( I would have signed up to go
<Flannel> genii: It's in my back yard!
<Flannel> I'm not going though, since I'd only be able to go for the weekend, so no use wasting a slot for people who'd get more out of it.
<Flannel> I'll see if I can't crash it one of the weekend days htough, that's talks, so it's a non-excludable good
<genii> Bleh. I woulda taken a week off work, bussed it in from Toronto
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Flannel> lag?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<genii> Stupid bots
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (brandon-)
<genii> Hehe, brandon thinks highly of you Flannel :)
<Flannel> We need to reunite some of our regulars with their ability to type things that aren't factoids.
<Flannel> what on earth was that.
<elky> that was someone's response to me asking, providing reason, then telling outright that "rape" is not to be used as a general "bad thing" indicator.
<genii> They definitely escalated with "nazi" and "niggardly" etc
<elky> well yes, i referred to godwins to explain the logic of minimalisation, and he decided that he could dismiss it all completely with talk about white people stomping on black folk's slur reclaiming of "nigger"
<elky> oh, and apparently we english folk don't know the meanings of our own words because nazi, a german word, is hebrew for prince and hence can't possibly be a bad thing because look, it's hebrew. because... um... violent criminal political parties never misuse words in their party names, do they.
 * genii makes a nice soothing kettle of tea
<elky> can i pour it on my problems?
<Flannel> elky: That'd scald
<elky> well yes, this is part of the desire.
<genii> elky: Maybe wait til it steeps and gets drinkable-temp
 * mneptok boild a kettle of sulfuric acid and memory inhibitors for elky
<Flannel> genii: I think it's elky that'll be doing the steeping
<genii> My sentiment was basically... not to let those guys get to you so much, it's not worth it really
<elky> Flannel, steeping a human might require more than a single kettle.
<elky> genii, oh, i'm just explaining for when he comes in to be a poopyhead about why i kicked him for trolling me.
<elky> i wonder, is it possible for ubottu or floodbots to trigger on someone being kicked and send them the guidelines factoid?
<cobra679> hi
<cobra679> may I please be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<cobra679> ?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<elky> what the hell are the floodbots doing
<Flannel> I believe it's from -unregged?
 * Flannel hasn't checked, just assumes.
<cobra679> Flannel
<cobra679> can u unban me please
<blueberryoam_> heh
<new2Ubuntu> hello - how many active people are here?
<blueberryoam_> me
<Flannel> blueberryoam_: Hi, how can we help you today?
<blueberryoam_> I'm just trying to help everybody out
<new2Ubuntu> interested in finding out what happens?
<new2Ubuntu> Flannel - you were in the room I was in earlier
<blueberryoam_> new2Ubuntu here was banned for using the word rape
<new2Ubuntu> and I was banned
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: Hold on a minute and we'll be able to help you.
<new2Ubuntu> thank you flannel
<blueberryoam_> English isn't his first language though
<new2Ubuntu> and i apologize for being extremely frustrated and angered
<blueberryoam_> So it's not really his fault
<elky> blueberryoam_, it's much better if you don't participate. it's between new2Ubuntu and the ops here
<Flannel> blueberryoam_: I'm sure he can explain this for himself, is there something you need today?
<blueberryoam_> okay, I'll leave. Icguess my work here is done.
<new2Ubuntu> I would feel more comfortable if the discussion was taking place here in the room and not in "PM"
<elky> this channel is logged, as is #ubuntu.
<new2Ubuntu> does anyone here speak Igbo or Nsa
<new2Ubuntu> I'm assuming no
<new2Ubuntu> are "PM" between channel ops and other users logged as well
<new2Ubuntu> I did save conversation between Ms. Draper and myself
<elky> new2Ubuntu, you ought to give a full and proper explanation of the incidents
<new2Ubuntu> I would prefer you not talking to me - if you presume that I am not inflamed by your insensitivity then you are truly ignorant of the inherent problem
<new2Ubuntu> now, as I understand it - chat rooms are logged - so what is the question
<new2Ubuntu> is it why I feel that the use of the word "rape" is ok even when someone is upset about a context that it can be used in?
<new2Ubuntu> or is it that I am told about a rape culture in a self-rieghtous way and then banned
<new2Ubuntu> I use NO profanity
<new2Ubuntu> I was causing NO problems in the chat
<new2Ubuntu> I was being civil and jovial and in fact helping others when I could while recieving instruiction myself
<new2Ubuntu> now if you are telling me that the word RAPE is not to be used - why is there no list with words who would bother someone due to cultural insensitivity
<new2Ubuntu> when I type the word rape - there is no bot warning me of innapropriate langauge usage
<new2Ubuntu> I am assuming there is some form of communication taking place at this moment which I am not privy to. It would be nice if an ops other than Ms. Draper would respond to me
<mneptok> new2Ubuntu: my guess is that most people are reading logs to understand the full context. what channel was this?
<new2Ubuntu> #ubuntu
<genii> new2Ubuntu: A remark like: "I wouldn't want to let google be a nazi and rape all my valuable and delegated searching minutes by giving me niggardly responses" after already being asked to stop using the word "rape" in of itself appears as an escalation
<new2Ubuntu> and it wasn't very much to read through - there is also the matter of the "PM" between myself and Ms. Draper
<genii> I find especially "niggardly" offensive
<new2Ubuntu> again - cultural sensativity
<new2Ubuntu> i recall learning at university of a politician from the united states who used the word niggardly correctly and was persecuted for it
<mneptok> genii: there is no offense to be taken from the word "niggardly"
<new2Ubuntu> thank you
<mneptok> genii: it has no relation to the epithet "nigger," and derives from Old English.
<new2Ubuntu> I am rather disappointed and frankly quite upset at the level of ignorance with regards to english words being used in an english chat room
<mneptok> new2Ubuntu: however, comparison of almost anything to the horrific and totalitarian regime of National Socialism is in extremely poor taste.
<new2Ubuntu> which in the matter iof 3 minutes gets someone banned who was - at NO point causing ANY disturbance in the chat room
<new2Ubuntu> I believe that banning someone from a room for using a word that in neither banned nor vuulgar - to be in line with the beliefs of the national socialist party that was in power in the german empire during world war 2
<mneptok> new2Ubuntu: not to mention that you deliberately, and with forethought malice and an intent to provoke, directed statements at elky that are well outside of the acceptable behavior for the channel.
<mneptok> 21:42 < new2Ubuntu> I wouldn't want to let google be a nazi and rape all my valuable and delegated searching minutes by giving me niggardly responses
<mneptok> 21:43 < new2Ubuntu> and yes that was for elky
<mneptok> ^^^  you picked a fight. you lost.  ^^^
<new2Ubuntu> yes - showing yet another instance where the use of the word is not only viable but tasteful and relevant
<mneptok> there's no problem with the word "niggardly." however, there IS a problem with trivializing rape and comparisons to National Socialism.
<new2Ubuntu> Where in the IRC guideline is that stated? that National Socialism and Rape are banned words, topics, or ideas?
<mneptok> the fact that there is a problem with trivializing rape and comparisons to Naziism is not a subject up for debate.
<new2Ubuntu> the usage of the word rape was to plunder
<mneptok> so use the word "plunder"
<mneptok> since you obviously are familiar with it.
<new2Ubuntu> the problem is that you have many peple who do NOT speak english as a native language - and you have connotations for words that are deemed inappropriate - yet nowhere are those uses posted or made available
<new2Ubuntu> and it appears to be at the whim of individuals
<mneptok> the use of the word "rape" was designed to aggravate an already tense situation with elky. you were being deliberately provocative.
<new2Ubuntu> rape 4 letters
<mneptok> and to deny this will cause me to end this discussion, as i do not like my intelligence belittled.
<new2Ubuntu> why do I have to use words that are not vulgar or inappropriate because someone judges them simply on a single definition - this is like president of United States Clinton defining was IS is
<new2Ubuntu> I am not belittling anyones intelligence
<new2Ubuntu> I have a feminist woman complain about the usage of the word Rape and I get banned while trying to get assistance
<mneptok> you are if you deny trying to provoke elky by using the word "rape" again.
<new2Ubuntu> how do I provoke - there were other users telling me that rape was a bad word to someo people
<mneptok> be an adult and admit to it.
<maco> heh, you say feminist like it's a bad thing <g>
<new2Ubuntu> so i explain it was for elky?
<new2Ubuntu> feminism IS a bad thing when one is so wrapped up in it - that it upsets someone when the word RAPE is used in a proper context
<mneptok> fine. i'm done with you. perhaps someone else would like to listen to your prevarications and feeble justifications. it will not be me. good day.
<maco> really, "rape"'s primary definition is unwelcome sexual contact. using it in facetiously is just as offensive as using "gay" to mean "stupid"
<maco> i suppose you never considered that someone could be upset by the word "rape" not because of feminism but because they themself may be a rape victim?
<new2Ubuntu> gay means full of cheer
<new2Ubuntu> primary usage
<new2Ubuntu> the biggest problem is that if you look at my context it was not of a sexual nature
<maco> and was thus the wrong word to use
<new2Ubuntu> is there a list of words that are not to be used in english speaking channels?
<new2Ubuntu> and if not - is there a bot that can let someone know to not use rape in that context
<elky> new2Ubuntu, actually "full of cheer" was the first attempt at reclaiming a slur.
<new2Ubuntu> elky you are misinformed
<new2Ubuntu> you should learn of the etemology of your english words
<new2Ubuntu> as we had to do
<new2Ubuntu> do you know the Nsa word for rape and the word for rapeweed are not even close to eachother
<genii> etymology
<new2Ubuntu> only one person was offended by my usage and that was yourself
<elky> which is why people here are defending my decision? i think not.
<new2Ubuntu> in a roomfull of people - you were the only one offended
<new2Ubuntu> to me that seems like the problem is your issue with rape
<new2Ubuntu> and that to me would seem to be a personal one
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !forget sound
<new2Ubuntu> people here are defending you because you are all ops and I pissed one of you off
<new2Ubuntu> I didn't expect to have anything change - but i was hoping for fairness
<elky> we dispute each other all the time
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: I think you're not going to get anywhere today.  Even having english as a second language doesn't give you a free pass to be inflammatory.
<new2Ubuntu> someone here had to explain that my usage of the word niggardly was perfectly acceptable because another did not understand the word and was offended by it
<new2Ubuntu> same instance with rape
<new2Ubuntu> flannel we were both in the room
<mneptok> i'll defend "niggardly." i will not defend "rape." think on that.
<new2Ubuntu> was i being in any way a disturbance or causing any problem ?
<new2Ubuntu> no and when I said rape did you or any other op have a problem
<new2Ubuntu> I do not recall
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: If elky had been a few seconds later, I would've kicked you instead of her.
<new2Ubuntu> how can you be so loose in your choice of definitions for one word and not another
<new2Ubuntu> you said nothing to me flannel
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: So yes, you were causing a disturbance.
<new2Ubuntu> wouldn't the prudent thing to publicly ask nicely to not use the word and when I respond about using it properly you respond in kind saying be as it may - you would prefer me to not use said word?
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: The line you said that was going to get you kicked wasn't an accidental or casual usage, as such, no warning was needed.
<new2Ubuntu> when Ms. Draper says in chat about people not talking about assault in the room but "pm" it is o.k. - to me that is threatening language
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: Again, you're not going to get anywhere tonight, I suggest you come back in 48 hours.
<new2Ubuntu> I am asking for clarification about the usage of words
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: And I'm telling you that you'll be able to ask again in 48 hours.
<new2Ubuntu> especially for words such as Gay, rape, i remember the professional athlete using "sloppy seconds"
<maco> new2Ubuntu: may i say that i have a problem with the use of the word "rape" to mean anything other than actual rape? it trivializes rape. it tells rape victims "your pain is only so bad as <this minor thing>" and that is not ok
<new2Ubuntu> Maco - I am sorry you feel that way - what percentage of your country deals with rape - you can come to mine and see how you feel about it.
<new2Ubuntu> here most women have been raped
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: Again, you're done for the night.  Come back later in two days.
<new2Ubuntu> and many of the men
<maco> and that is not ok
<Flannel> Mmm, should've typed out a reason.
<maco> heh
<elky> i'm pretty sure the reason is clear
<Flannel> Yeah, but it saves someone from having to hit 'log' in BT
<elky> and he knows why what he did is bad, that's why he tried to send a human shield
<elky> this is true
<elky> i must say, i still find it creepy when folks refer to me on irc by honorific surname
<genii> If someone just said "I don't want nazis to rape me" I'm sure it would be offensive to most
 * genii makes coffee
 * mneptok just finished some decaf
<genii> mneptok: My doctor has me decaf. Horrid.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Mamarok> Flannel: no, not attending, the US is a bit far away for me
<dholbach> good morning
<arand> User BriGe is spamming a link in #ubuntu, apparently disconnecting after each go.
<Tm_T> thanks
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> [10:57] < arand> UbuntuN00B: Try "fsck -fy /dev/sda#" (where # is number of  the partition ubuntu is installed to)
<Myrtti> isn't -fy a bit... forceful?
<Tm_T> yup, if it can destroy data, it will
<Tm_T> no caring
<Tm_T> mounted partition -> all data lost
<gord> ahh, -fy, the equivalent of closing your eyes and wailing on your keyboard till its done, so safe.
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> the internets are broken today
<Myrtti> OH GOD
<Myrtti> [11:04] < arand> UbuntuN00B: hang on, don't do the fsck, seems like the FS  is mounted in this state
<Myrtti> [11:04] < UbuntuN00B> running e2fsck
<Myrtti> *FAIL*
<bazhang> yikes
<Myrtti> UHOH
 * Myrtti facepalms, painfully
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> perhaps he managed not to use -fy...
<Tm_T> but it won't run at all then
<Tm_T> you cannot check mounted drive without force
<Tm_T> or so I have learned it
<Tm_T> christel: thanks (:
<Myrtti> bwuh
<jussi01> so Myrtti... gonna come visit?
<Myrtti> jussi01: let me get my back in a condition I can sit close enough to my laptop to see what I'm buying from VR
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> ikonia: when you're done with auto_bleh, could I have a look so I can implement the same stuff to my aliases and redistribute a new version to those that prefer aliases instead of scripts?
<Tm_T> yes please
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> !no, test is <reply>hrm?
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<christel> aww ingen diskusjon paa norsk tilatt? :p
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> I can't get up without getting a cramp in my thigh
<topyli> takk!
 * jussi01 waves to christel
<Tm_T> christel: ingen, tack
 * Tm_T tries to find his dictionary
<Tm_T> oh, right, it's right here, just need coffee to get it running (:
<christel> :)
<jussi01> christel:  christel... /me waves hand furiously in the air... :D
<elky> so what part of the intarwebs did who ban?
<elky> (don't worry, not expecting the answer :P)
<Myrtti> jussi01: I seriously hate your address. Neither google maps or 02 can find it
<jussi01> oh yipppee!!
<jussi01> Myrtti: hrm?
<jussi01> google maps has it
<Tm_T> give coordinates
<Myrtti> could someone smack the floodbots? someone that actually knows what they are doing?
<topyli> "over thar past rajakylä"
<Myrtti> "here be reindeer"
<bazhang> Bacta, hi
<Bacta> Hello bazhang
<Bacta> Before I go into what I was saying may I ask if you're Chinese?
<bazhang> Bacta, not really important is it?
<Bacta> Was just curious about your nick
<jussi01> Bacta: how goes it?
<Bacta> Hi jussi01
<jussi01> Bacta: so what can we help you with today?
<Bacta> Wondering about my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> Bacta: have you been good?
<Bacta> I think I have although others are perfectly welcome to bring things up if they like
<jussi01> Bacta: Im not really comfortable removing it as I havent the information, so I am going to leave this for ikonia or elky.
<Bacta> If elky wants to discuss this I would be happy with that
<jussi01> Bacta: depends if she is around.
 * jussi01 needs to go, laters all
<Bacta> baibai
<Bacta> elky: You about?
<elky> I'd rather stay out of this. i don't particularly feel like having promises to me be broken at this point in time
<Bacta> elky: I feel like I've grown out of trolling
<Bacta> It's no fun and it annoys people
<elky> you said this exact same thing to me the last time you "out grew" trolling. you then betrayed all my guidance
<Bacta> yeah well frankly i'm just at a point now where i have better things to do than trolling
<Bacta> i'm not going to beg to be unbanned but i will say that you'll get no crap from me henceforth
<Myrtti> and what then when you get bored?
<Bacta> Myrtti: When you're working 50+ hours a week you're too tired to get bored
<elky> you were working those sorts of hours during your last relapse too
<Myrtti> Bacta: what then when you don't work 50+ hours a week?
<Bacta> I don't see that happening Myrtti
<Bacta> *sigh*
<Bacta> I've also got the resemblance of a social life somewhere and have a number of code projects i work on as well as some other contracting on the side
<Bacta> but the thing is that if i ever do get bored i find stuff to do and that doesn't involve trolling
<Bacta> i'm tired of it, as much as you all are
<bazhang> good to hear
<Bacta> also got given my cloak back so that suggests to me that Freenode don't see me as an issue anymore
<Bacta> and lets get this straight, i was causing them some significant grief and work in the past
<bazhang> well as you are not asking to be unbanned, was there some other issue you wished help with?
<Bacta> i would like to be unbanned
<elky> bazhang, he's asking. "not begging"
<bazhang> don't think that is going to happen based on a single instance of you promising to be good, considering your history Bacta
<Bacta> have i caused any issues in #ubuntu that you know of?
<Myrtti> tsimpson: thanks
<Bacta> or any of the loco channels?
<bazhang> Bacta, you came in saying you were not going to beg...
<Bacta> you've obviously never seen someone like me beg on irc before ..
<bazhang> Bacta, and as the answer is clearly 'No', really no way forward at this point
<Bacta> so what's the plan?
<Bacta> nobody has ever told me what's going to happen with this ban
<elky> bazhang, it's a no from me personally, not speaking for everyone.
<bazhang> none that I know of
<elky> i just don't want to deal with the expenditure of energy that the last ... respite required.
<bazhang> elky, I agree with your view as to a single say-so is not sufficient at this point
<Bacta> you see if i knew what was happening/going to happen i wouldn't need to come in here and be a bother
<bazhang> Bacta, then take a good long break from visiting here
<Bacta> you see there's not much else i can give you beyond my word
<Bacta> but it's clear that for certain people my word is never going to be enough despite anything that may happen in the future
<bazhang> Bacta, well as that (your word) is clearly not sufficient at this point, there really is no way forward
<bazhang> Bacta, it's not 'certain people'
<Bacta> who is it?
<Bacta> all people?
<bazhang> Bacta, all the operators are tasked, as volunteers, to help the ubuntu channels run smoothly
<Bacta> and i appreciate what they do
<Bacta> i had an interesting conversation with one today at work
<bazhang> great
<Bacta> but anyway, have a chat to the ops in either #ubuntu-vn or #ubuntu-nz , i've frequented both for the previous 6 months and have never caused a problem
<Bacta> that's all really
<bazhang> ok
<Tm_T> Bacta: you might like to come back when ikonia is available if you like to talk with him
<Bacta> are you aware of him being unavailable?
<Tm_T> he's not active in this channel right now
<Myrtti> well he's idle over 2hours
<Myrtti> probably at work or a healthy hobby like gym
<Bacta> ah ok
<Bacta> i'll give him a bell in an hour or so
<Bacta> otherwise it'll have to wait until tonight
<Tm_T> sounds like a plan
<Bacta> see you later
<bazhang> bye
<Tm_T> Bacta: bye and thanks for your cooperation
<Bacta> np :)
<LjL> ops, does anyone have any last-minute feature requests for the floodbots before i feature freeze so i can make them work with Seven?
<LjL> or rather, freeze period
<Myrtti> LjL: perfect timing you have
<LjL> do i
<Myrtti> yup, Bacta just left
<LjL> bacta = troll right?
<Myrtti> seems like the channel has revolving door system going
<bazhang> ha
<Myrtti> FIFO
<LjL> you should make an #ubuntu-ops-queue :P
<LjL> hi jrib
<Myrtti> *snerk*
<jrib> hey LjL
<Myrtti> "please hold, all our customer service personnel are currently busy. To hasten your service, please /msg ubottu ops1 for discussing your ban to be lifted, /msg ubottu ops2 for someone harassing on a channel..."
<Myrtti> <pan flute music />
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> oh, *i* would like that
<LjL> press ops3 if you want to complain that #ubuntu is too busy
<elky> "...and remember, you are not a number to us. You are 4th in the queue, a customer service operator will be with you as soon as one is available."
<Myrtti> "thank you for your patience. all our customer service personnel are currently busy. Did you know that #ubuntu-ops services approximately 8 cases a day, each taking up to 20-60 minutes of time to solve."
<Tm_T> ...and at that point I would get you all to coffee break
<Myrtti> "please hold"
<LjL> "*click* We're sorry, a netsplit has caused your call to disconnect from the operators. Please, reconnect and try again."
<Myrtti> HAHAHAHAH *rofl*
<Tm_T> Myrtti: would be lovely if queue ahead would get longer and longer everytime user tries to hurry it up
<LjL> Tm_T: i have a bot ready for that already
<LjL> i just need to change the trigger from "is karmic out yet?" to "is it my turn?" or something
<jrib> and ascii art captchas?
<Tm_T> LjL: ye
<LjL> jrib: yes!
<LjL> jrib: no, wait, no.
<LjL> unicode captchas
<LjL> so people will learn to run proper utf-8
<topyli> of course, we should try and redirect as many people to an online form instead of trying to contact us for real
<Myrtti> of course
<topyli> many as possible*
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f77937f60
<Tm_T> thanks
<Myrtti> Tm_T: did you check if those bans were something that you *should* remove?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I remember both, other was some quitmessage issue from week or more ago, other is recent hit'n'run paste
<Myrtti> ok.
<Tm_T> neither big issue
<Tm_T> atleast not in my records (:
<Myrtti> hi
<Korigan> Hello, i guess there is a phishing against ubuntu.com, can i speak with an admin?
<Myrtti> could you tell a bit more so we could tell a bit better if this is an issue we can solve?
<Korigan> it's packages.ubunut.com
<Korigan> they speak about ubuntu, appear like ubuntu, but just change the url :S
<Korigan> and on the website, just speak about ubuntu but not ubunut
<Korigan> it's strange no!!?
<Myrtti> Korigan: have you checked who owns the domain?
<Korigan> yes, it's hide
<LjL> considering it's the same IP as packages.ubuntu.com...
<Tm_T> Korigan: Canonical LTD
<Korigan> omg, i feel dumb :S
<Korigan> apologize :S
<Myrtti> Korigan: http://www.whois.net/whois/ubunut.com
<Tm_T> Korigan: np, woke me up for a moment nicely (:
<Korigan> thanks and sorry :S, have a good days
<ikonia> for the record (sorry for the slow response) - please do not unban bacta he's on a long term ban and I've told him to stop asking and he still can't even do that,
<Pici> ikonia: Is there a note in the bt?
<ikonia> he's been an idiot in other channels and making troll comments (such as bactas comment to bazhang about his nick)
<Tm_T> ikonia: ok, like to say this to him?
<Myrtti> btw brige is doing rounds in freenode still
<ikonia> Pici: too many bans, I'll make sure it is
<ikonia> Tm_T: I have done many times,
<Myrtti> just hit #maemo
<ikonia> Tm_T: I was away when he was in here - I'm telling him again in pm
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll give you auto_bleh later tonight if that's ok ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: sure
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, interesting, willing to push it to staff?
<Tm_T> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> sorry - just having a busy day so not massivly active today
<Tm_T> ikonia: np (:
<Myrtti> Tm_T: your ban, feel free to do so
<Tm_T> Myrtti: roger
<Myrtti> made it just in time
<ikonia> bacta is going to complain to the irc council so please check the ban history of him
<Tm_T> Myrtti: agh, had my eyes elsewhere ):
<Tm_T> tomaw: let us know how it goes (:
<Myrtti> he just hit #maemo the second time
<Myrtti> not the sharpest pen in the box
<Pici> pens need to be sharp?
<Myrtti> pencils
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> Pici: BT now updated
<Myrtti> stupid English language
<Tm_T> sharpest knife
<Tm_T> or how was it
<MenZa> When is ircd-seven deployed?
<jpds> MenZa: End of this month.
<Myrtti> 31st according to staffblog
<jpds> MenZa: don't you read announcement?
<MenZa> Ah, 30th.
<jpds> -s*
<MenZa> jpds: No.
<MenZa> jpds: I want a freenode-announce list, damnit :\
<jpds> MenZa: Excellent.
<MenZa> My e-mail client is my single most important tool.
<Myrtti> oh, 30th
<jpds> MenZa: Freenode does have mailing lists. Somewhere.
<MenZa> ...really?
<jpds> MenZa: Google is your friend: http://lists.osuosl.org/mailman/listinfo/freenode-announce
<MenZa> wow.
<MenZa> <3 jpds
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-meta is really nice, btw
<Tm_T> it is
<MenZa> eh, it's ok
<MenZa> some coffee88 person from #gentoo keeps talking, which sets off my highlights
<Pici> Ask them to change their nick
<MenZa> :P
<ikonia> MenZa: is it not bad you have coffee as a higlight ;)
<MenZa> jpds: No activity since ... ages ago.
<MenZa> 6 months!
 * MenZa goes to poke christel to do moar announcements.
<Myrtti> and again, with a new nick
<Tm_T> not fun
<elky> who?
<Myrtti> a lostworlds.lv spammer
 * Pici needs to fix his hilight color for that
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sorry again, I was quite sure it was one night show
<Myrtti> jriehle87: how may we help you?
<jriehle87> tryin to receive information about some things
<jriehle87> im in wrong chan
<jriehle87> srry
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> WHERE, you stupid bot
<MenZa> :P
<Tm_T> that is annoying yes, it should say in what channel IMO
<Myrtti> well we know in what channel
<Myrtti> it's just that there is no mass join
<Tm_T> I thought floodbots follow multiple channels
<Myrtti> nope
<Tm_T> they're in #k anyway
<Myrtti> floodbots, or floodbotk?
<Tm_T> oh, right
 * Tm_T goes collect his eyes from drawer
<Myrtti> FRIDAY! http://fox.nncdn.com/nn/0/691/245/o_535983.gif MOAR COWBElL
<genii> Hm "ubotte" in #k giving bot-like "do not flood" seemingly at random
<ikonia> lets look
<genii> whois shows .ru
<ikonia> speaing to him in pm
<ikonia> he's agreed to stop pretending to be a bot
<genii> Heh, OK. Just seemed weird.
<ikonia> he is being weird in pm
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> my ubuntu.com address has been harvested to spam
<ikonia> :)
 * Myrtti spanks ikonia 
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> I hardly think that someone sending spam using my email address is ":)"
<Myrtti> *Sniffles*
<Tm_T> Myrtti: that's... not fun
<genii> ikonia: Thanks, just got back to my computer.  Although I didn't receive any specific complaints from others about him, he PMd me 2-3 times
<ikonia> I did
<ikonia> he pm'd m a few times
<Pici> oops, I should have phrased that better
<Mamarok> Tm_T: hola is Spanish, not French :)
<Flannel> So, "no more auto translate" that means that +q won't mean +b %foo?  but +b %foo is still what we need to do?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I know
<Tm_T> Flannel: I think it means +q is what we need
<Flannel> Tm_T: That's certainly the feeling I get, but that's not what the words are saying
<Tm_T> Flannel: that's what they mean, anyway, but in doubt ask in #freenode-seven
<Tm_T> Mamarok: somehow I have feeling he was french anyway
<tsimpson> Flannel: +q is now a separate mode, to mute someone you do /mode #channel +q hostmask
<tsimpson> so there is no need to use %
<tsimpson> also, there is no +d (realname/gecos ban)
<tsimpson> you use +b $r:realname to do that
<Flannel> a separate mode yes, but that doesn't say whether b %foo will be broken, or is just deprecated, or what
<Flannel> maybe I've just got documentation going to my head
<niko> see http://announce.freenode.net
<mneptok> any o: available to drop a registered nick for me? PM and i'll give you details.
<Myrtti> oh god, would someone have patience to steer #ubuntu from "general linux chatter"?
<Tm_T> not me, tons of things to do atm ):
<Pici> Myrtti: ty, was lagging
<Myrtti> there's still people who use BitchX? wow.
<Myrtti> humdidum
<jussi01> o/
<Tm_T> hi jussi01
<jussi01> o/ Tm_T
<Myrtti> hi mdeonte :-)
<mdeonte> hi.
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<mdeonte> Myrtti: nothing, i just had to check something
<mdeonte> i forgot someones nick :)
<mdeonte> bye
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> bye
<ikonia> or testing if he was still banned......
<Tm_T> lying wont help on that then
<ikonia> what's #ubuntu-testimonials
<Tm_T> neverheard
<jussi01> no idea
<ikonia> channel setup by a member called elfy
 * Tm_T keeps hathing this wrecked hardware
<ikonia> apprantly authorized by the ubuntu forum council ???
<jussi01> ikonia: Ill grab an fc member
<ikonia> why are the forum council authorizing irc channels ?
<ikonia> mdeonte and a user called "elfy" - close to elky doesn't fill me with confidence
<jussi01> ikonia: Ill check it out, thanks for drawing attention to it
<ikonia> not a problem
<jussi01> ikonia: well that worked out no issues
<ikonia> better than I thought it would with montel and "elfy"
<ikonia> kudos points to you
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> elfy aparently is a forums reg
<ikonia> elfy trying to be a smart mouth after you parted
<jussi01> yay for fun
<ikonia> 21:22 < elfy> yep - cya then :)
<ikonia> 21:22 -!- jussi01 [n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01] has left #ubuntu-testimonials ["I didnt like  you anyway..."]
<ikonia> 21:22 < elfy> well I would guess that leave message is against the CoC
<ikonia> 21:23 < elfy> double standards ftw
<jussi01> anyway, mike will have a word if any is needed
<ikonia> hello guntbert
<guntbert> hydrosis seems to be "at it" again in #ubuntu
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> guntbert: thanks - one moment, I'll sort it
<guntbert> hello ikonia :) and bye
<ikonia> trying to talk to him in pm
<ubottu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> on it
<Tm_T> thanks
<jussi01> dont you just love when they pull out: "Dont forget Im in here every day for the last month helping folks." as an excuse for their misbehaviour.
<ikonia> covering him in pm
<ikonia> just got rude in pm, enough
 * jussi01 points to ikonia's pm
<mneptok> jussi01: i've lived in the US for 44 years. that must mean i'm entitled to a homocide.
<jussi01> mneptok: you always take it too far... ;)
<mneptok> not too far. "logical conclusion."
<Tm_T> jussi01: are you suggesting that mneptok has been taken too far?
 * jussi01 prods at ikonia... this thing alive still?
<jussi01> hiya rww
<rww> Good day. ubottu currently has two factoids concerning lm-sensors, !lm-sensors and !sensors (which has an alias !lmsensors). !lm-sensors seems to me to be better, so I propose that !lmsensors and !sensors be aliased to it.
<jussi01> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jussi01> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Tm_T> thoh
<jussi01> !no, sensors is <alias>lm-sensors
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rww> Thanks :)
<jussi01> rww: no, thank you! :D
<rww> :)
<ljl> i've been k-lined for "flooding services", i assume the bots running on my machine were also.
<ljl> should be up in 10 minutes according to the message.
<Tm_T> LjL-2: poke staff
<LjL-2> Tm_T: it should be removed automatically in ten minutes, i'm sure that right now staff can barely stay connected, just like me...
<LjL-2> like christel who just joined :P
<Tm_T> LjL-2: kloeri seems to be in just fine, just like me (:
<LjL-2> Tm_T: what server are you on? i might be interested in one that doesn't disconnect
<LjL-2> aside from the k-line
<LjL-2> and it's not like i haven't tried a few
<Tm_T> jordan
<christel> LjL-2: yeah, i needed to server hop as the lag was brutal
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-17
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jordanbuchman)
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f35eabc95
<Myrtti> ohai
<maco> why is jussi pinging me mightily?
<jussi01> maco: because I want something from you :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: we remembered at the pizza place (thanks for the tip!) that we forgot our sammiches in the fridge. Have fun.
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehe... pizza was good though?
<jussi01> Myrtti: also, have you noticed your lack of toothpaste yet?
<Myrtti> no I haven't. Oh well.
<topyli> jussi01 is the net winner
<Myrtti> yeah... I'd say so
<Myrtti> him and Sari and VR and Stockmann
<Myrtti> s/him/he/
<jussi01> hey, I got engaged... Im allowed to win...
<Myrtti> I'm not saying you're not
<Myrtti> I'm just stating the fact you did
<Myrtti> :-)
<jussi01> :d
<Mez> may need some assistance in #ubuntu-uk if anyones available for quickbanning action
<jpds> Mez: Oh well done.
<jpds> Mez: How do we talk now?
<tsimpson> Mez: not many of us have access in there
<jpds> Mez: 19:50:30 < jpds>  /mode +R
<ikonia> no access for me
<ikonia> I thought I did have access in there though
<maco> jussi01: you stole Myrtti's toothpaste?
<jussi01> maco: she came up for our engagement party and left it here
<maco> ah ok
<maco> i was thinking you visited her and then the toothpaste decided to go home with you
<jussi01> nah
<mneptok> jussi01 doesn't use toothpaste.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Mez> what makes a channel "official"?
<tsimpson> depends on the channel
<ikonia> I thought it just required approval from the council ?
<tsimpson> ikonia: LoCos can create sub-channels, managed by the LoCo
<ikonia> but the main channel has to be official though doesn't it ?
<tsimpson> for anything under our namespace, and not LoCo
<jussi01> ikonia: got a min for pm?
<ikonia> yup
<imran> Will I ever get un-banned from the support channel? I've been waiting for help for a week now and I'm about to just uninstall ubuntu
<elky> imran, threats to throw your toys out of the sandbox aren't going to help you much. especially when you're asking for us to let you back in to swear at volunteers for not being available at the drop of a hat. have you read the guidelines now and willing to behave accordingly?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-10
<rww> IdleOne: indeed
<IdleOne> errr, libreoffice just crashed on me :/
<rww> beta software is beta ;P
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> but it waited till I was almost done editing to go and forget what I had done
<ryaxnb> tonyyarusso, you were talking with rww about +q ing me
<ryaxnb> and then topyli denied knowing anything and un qed me
<ryaxnb> that seems a bit... unethical and against the irc code.
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: like tsimpson told you yesterday? if there is an issue with the behavior of one or more of the ops email the IRCC with links to relevant logs and they will look into it.
<ryaxnb> tsimpson, said it would be fine to talk to them last i talked to him :)
<ryaxnb> hes not here now
<ryaxnb> i specifically remember tsimpson saying  i could do it, i asked him
<IdleOne> true you can speak to them about it.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bullgard4 appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ryaxnb> so then do you have a problem with me pinging him here?
<ryaxnb> apparently hes either not here or hiding
<ryaxnb> so im gonna part in a minute or two
<ryaxnb> but since hes not marked away, i figured i should try...
<IdleOne> perhaps send a PM to rww and/ort tonyyarusso
<ryaxnb> ok
<IdleOne> no I have no issue with you pinging them here
<ryaxnb> ok
<ryaxnb> cya
<rww> I already replied to him pinging me in -ot the other day. Dunno what he wants, or if he just didn't get my reply.\
<IdleOne> yup I saw it. I'm thinking you might want to talk to him in here, just so it is on the record.
<ryaxnb> hello rww
<rww> hi
<rww> Here's the message you missed the other day:
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic freenode2011-01-08.log:02:14:04 < rww> ryaxnb: The reasons why I quieted you are outlined in the irclogs.ubuntu.com page you linked. I do not plan to apologize for what I consider to be valid reasoning.
<ryaxnb> so why did you do that, and do you have any sort of justification at all? it violates the irc rules, and the reasons given in Mr. Log make nonsense
<rww> If you have questions about that page you linked, feel free to ask them. If you take issue with my handling of the situation, please contact the IRCC.
<ryaxnb> i havent violated nay Ubuntu policy that i know of
<ryaxnb> id like to know what policy i violated
<rww> ryaxnb: I explained why I did that on the log file you've already linked. I assume you read that page/
<ryaxnb> i did
<ryaxnb> you said something about not participating
<rww> then I'm not sure why you're asking me which policy I think you violated, since I said that there.
<ryaxnb> i did not know that was part of the rules, and besides i try to
<rww> "tonyyarusso: considering his tendency to ramble about stuff not even #ubuntu-offtopic can find interesting, the fact that he's been asked not to do so repeatedly, and the fact that he seemingly doesn't care that he's annoying other people, I think he passed the threshold of violating "don't be annoying" months ago."
<rww> for example
<ryaxnb> of course i care im annoying other people
<ryaxnb> thats why i stop rambling when asked, generally.
<ryaxnb> :)
<rww> Considering that you've been asked to change your behavior and have not, I find this hard to believe.
<ryaxnb> i have changed my behavior
<ryaxnb> when was the last time i talked about flashlights?
<ryaxnb> long time ago
<rww> 2011-01-01, which was the day before I quieted you.
<ryaxnb> i stopped as i was not finding a response, same with wii (for the most part) and many other topics
<ryaxnb> i never seriously talked about them or rambled endlessly, though
<ryaxnb> im not one to do that anymore, im tired of getting pigged on for being the rambler and have been working to change that image
<ryaxnb> ive been trying to respond more to other posts.... and critique and discuss points of view
<ryaxnb> :)
<rww> Had I seen an improvement, I wouldn'
<rww> t have quieted you.
<ryaxnb> well perhaps you had already decided on me and weren't really looking!
<ryaxnb> thats IMHO of course
<rww> And incidentally, "I stop when asked" isn't really relevant, since you shouldn't be doing it in the first place. Every other regular in that channel knows how to have a conversation.
<ryaxnb> and i tend to to
<ryaxnb> i often start out in the channel by querying other people about what they are chatting about and going on that
<rww> ryaxnb: Yes, it's entirely possible that I and the two other ops that replied when I asked about you, and the other ops that didn't object to me quieting you, are wrong.
<rww> However, I do not think this is the case. You're welcome to disagree, and you've been informed of the appeals process if you want to take ity.
<ryaxnb> no, but i want to let you know that i am working to improve, and i would appreciate if you have any further complaints about my behavior, you talk to me
<ryaxnb> then you take action after. :)
<ryaxnb> thanks for chatting, even if i didnt get the answer i wanted, i got the message across, ya know?
<rww> The problem with this is that the significant number of other times people have talked to you about your behavior, you haven't changed it. But hey, maybe the n+1 time will be different. topyli removed the quiet I set, and I trust his judgement more than my own (since he's been opping forever), so we'll see.
<ryaxnb> :/
<ryaxnb> seeya
<rww> bye
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops ryaxnb discussion between ryaxnb and rww about his +q, marked in case this goes to IRCC in the future
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> we should always do that
<IdleOne> do @mark's?
<Amaranth> yeah
<IdleOne> they are useful
<IdleOne> but I wish we could get more @comments on bans
<rww> nhandler: on a rather relevant note, I read that document you linked during the IRCC meeting recently, and will be adjusting my behavior accordingly
<rww> IdleOne: I comment all of mine. Makes things a lot easier on my horrible memory.
<IdleOne> rww: same here. I try to make the reasoning clear so that the next op doesn't need to go looking up logs
<rww> Hrm. So tech support in -offtopic is now in a similar situation to !o4o? Not banned, but stop it if someone asks you to?
<IdleOne> seems so.
<rww> Could just combine them. "war, race, religion, technical support" (j/k) ;)
<IdleOne> I would say it depends on the mood of the channel at the time.
<IdleOne> if most of the active users are discussing the support issue then let it be.
<rww> so does !o4o though, imho. We get into politics and religion in there and have no trouble if there's a sensible mood. The newfangled !o4o rule is good that way.
<IdleOne> yup
 * rww is realizing over time that change is not always a bad thing, should consider protesting less >.>
<IdleOne> change is good, when it is good
<IdleOne> I think we can improve the channel and still maintain order without being to fanatical about it.
 * IdleOne is trying this new "grow as a person thing"
<rww> One thing about -ot that I'm seeing more on this side of the fence is that you need to take things on a case-by-case basis, a lot more so than other channels.
<IdleOne> there are a lot more variables in -ot then most channels
<IdleOne> we tend to tease each other, so knowing when something is playful or hurtful requires a more hands on approach I guess. Not sure I am making any sense but I know what I mean.
<rww> The line's a lot more blurry in there, which causes headaches.
<elky> maybe s/but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not/but trolling, baiting, hostility, repetition or being annoying are not/
<elky> may however be too long for the rfc though
<rww> Wouldn't help much, though. All the regulars in -ot (myself included) have blinders on that stop them from noticing when they're annoying >.>
<mneptok> just assume you always are. helps in marriage.
<rww> you should tell that to snuxoll.
<elky> rww, sure, but we're ass covering. if you're told repeatedly you're annoying by more than just a few people, then you're annoying. "stop when asked to stop" doesn't help when the topic changes for each instance of annoyingness
<rww> "Don't be annoying" is already in the Guidelines, though, and nobody pays attention to it anyway.
<elky> most can recite o4o though
<rww> or, to be more precise, it's not liberally interpreted
<elky> hence why we /have/ o4o. it's the tl;dr-safe version.
<rww> true
<h00k> rww: I'm glad you didn't mention me for the whole blinder/marriage thing
<rww> h00k: I forgot about you, you're not around enough ;P
<elky> h00k, you got engaged only yesterday?
<h00k> rww: you hate me :(
<h00k> elky: no :-)
<h00k> elky: back in July
<elky> h00k, that's why snuxoll matters. he's way more noob than you. you've had 6mths of advice already
<h00k> that doesn't make me pro-leet yet ;)
<rww> you've been engaged for as long as snuxoll's been dating!
<elky> nah, but it makes snuxoll much more fun to 'splain to.
<elky> lol
<h00k> I understand
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Did he set a date?
<elky> i did wonder why we hadn't seen him since mid last year
<rww> I thought maybe the dragons had won.
<elky> rww, see -ot, he's started again already
<h00k> Are you guys talking about someone doing homework through -ot?
<rww> If you mean gidimanunaki, that isn't homework, it's gbrainey.
<elky> h00k, no, mr xb braindumping.
<elky> erm. xnb*
<h00k> oh no.
<h00k> yeah.
<h00k> 'xb' and 'braindump' was enough for that association
<elky> "i like thing. what do you like about thing"
<h00k> "xyz is detailed specifics about thing. 123 are oppinions on the history and future of thing"
<elky> well, to be more comprehensive "i like thing. what do you like about thing. i like this about thing"
<elky> though, with a few returns thrown in
<rww> I'm doing badly at my new years resolution of staying out of the top 25 on the #ubuntu-offtopic stats. This is helping.
<elky> hah
<elky> dude, you're not supposed to say resolutions out loud!
<IdleOne> I think we need to give him a break. he asked a question about a current/ongoing event. I mean if we are going to jump on his every word we may as well ban him now.
<h00k> Oh, I'm probably *way* down
<elky> IdleOne, hence why we haven't actually jumped on him
<elky> IdleOne, just noting the lack of change and bracing for the impending cascade of "shut him uuuuupppp!"
<rww> h00k: 25th, actually. tonyyarusso and I reset for the new year.
<h00k> bah!
<IdleOne> elky: you are assuming the worst.
<rww> h00k: ( !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic has the links, if you care ;)
<elky> IdleOne, no, not even close.
<h00k> Nice.
<rww> which reminds me, I need to look into fixing pisg a little. some of the stats use total lines, not total spoken lines (so includes joins, parts, etc.), which means netsplits make things all wonky.
<h00k> also, hackergotchis!
<elky> from launchpad?
<h00k> sure
<rww> will probably go raid Planet for them at some point
<h00k> oh, mine isn't my floating head on LP. it is on planet!
<elky> rww, launchpad would be more comprehensive
<rww> elky: true, but I'm lazy
<elky> and has irc nicks listed
<rww> plus a lot of the -ot regulars don't have LP accounts, or don't have photos set on them
<rww> going down the list, the ones I know do are mostly all members
<elky> where were you goign to get the hackergotchis from then? if they're not members, then they're not on planet...
<rww> iirc, lhavelund did Planet + self-submissions when he added them
<lhavelund> Iwhat
<elky> also, some might actually add themselves to lp if they have a reason, like getting a picture show up on the page
<rww> lhavelund: pictures on pisg
<lhavelund> oh, yes.
<rww> and then server broke and they disappeared, so I can't just steal the old ones ;P
<elky> you could even be evil and have a sekrit facebook mapper...
<elky> that'd scare people, lol
<rww> I wish freenode had some sort of authentication API for nickserv. Would be nice to make a page where you log in via that and then can put in nicks, photo, homepage, etc.
<elky> that's what they're aiming for with GMS
<elky> maybe not quite that deep, but i doubt they'll turn down you helping them achieve that :P
<rww> I wish I had the time and experience for it :P
<tonyyarusso> You'll have to write it in Perl too :(
<tonyyarusso> Silly Freenode.
<rww> I like perl! Never used it for webapps, though.
<tonyyarusso> GMS is in perl.
 * h00k waves to anyone reading the logs
<rww> I know, jussi already tried to recruit everyone who speak perl to help with it ;P
<tonyyarusso> Or rather, theoretically will be, once it's written in 2037, just in time for the Great Crash.
<elky> lol
<tonyyarusso> Maybe if they picked a language people actually knew they'd get volunteers, eh?
<rww> maybe they should do a rewrite in Ruby on Rails!
<elky> it was once upon a time going to be php with xml-rpc
<elky> so it can theoretically be done with anything that can plug on to xml-rpc.
<tonyyarusso> Implement xml-rpc in fortran!
<rww> get chu_ and ldunn to do it in Haskell!
<Myrtti> you people...
<ubottu> JontheEchidna called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<nigelb> Hi
<nigelb> Just dropped by the say there's a troll in #ubuntu-motu...
<rww> Yeah, ubottu dropped a note here about the ops factoid call. I don't know if anyone with access is around.
<nigelb> ah :/
<Jordan_U> Can freenode ops help in #ubuntu-motu?
<nigelb> elky has access
<rww> yes, but she's idle
<nigelb> oh :(
<rww> !staff | If you're not busy, can you remove Quex01 from -motu?
<ubottu> If you're not busy, can you remove Quex01 from -motu?: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * nigelb parts
<Tm_T> hmm, I has no rights there either
<rww> elky: thanks :)
<Tm_T> oh, good
<Jordan_U> Was OMGWTFBBQ in #ubuntu trying (and failing) to do something malicious?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Jordan_U> Should I kickban them?
<Tm_T> he was trying to send himself to us, simple /j would have worked better
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Thanks.
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> just paying back a favour
<nigelb> Hi, the troll from #ubuntu-motu is now in #ubuntu-community-team
<nigelb> I'm guessing we'll need staff or jussi for that one.
<Hobbsee> nigelb: jono/jcastro may be around by now.
<Hobbsee> actually, no they won't
<nigelb> Hobbsee: Isn't there a sprint?
<elky> it
<Hobbsee> nigelb: yeah, but it's also the middle of the night in the US.  got timezones confused
<elky> it's 2am US eastern, isn't the sprint in texas?
<elky> errr.. us western
<nigelb> Yeah, Dallas
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nigelb> unless someone wakes up at 5
<nigelb> not sure who's on the council, but jussi could solve all problems :p
<elky> jussi, should appear soon if he hasn't already.
<nigelb> Well, since you folks know, I guess I should part.
<nigelb> ktxbai
<elky> the other council probably need to look up details, and i think only jussi and tsimpson are in awake zones. aim for staff
<popey> we need more ops in -community-team
<nigelb> I agree.
<nigelb> Should I ask in #freenode?
<topyli> nigelb: let me see
<nigelb> \o/
<kloeri> I'm mostly around if staff is needed - just hilight me
<elky> kloeri, can you sort it out, or do you need one of the GCs to ask you?
<topyli> wow i'm slow without scripts :)
<elky> topyli, so you managed?
<topyli> yeah
<topyli> kloeri: sorted
<elky> kloeri, also judging from chatter in -irc, he was attacking elsewhere yesterday
<Myrtti> if they're a persistent pest, perhaps k-line would be in order...
<topyli> yes -motu apparently
<popey> hmm, surprised how many people dont lurk in -community-team
<Myrtti> I think there was some activity by them/it/he/she at #freenode/#ubuntu yesterday
<Myrtti> can't remember which
<Myrtti> headaches make my brain swiss cheese
<elky> Mmm, cheese.
<kloeri> I can sort things out if staff is on access list - if staff isn't on access I'd need a GC request (in most cases at least)
<elky> kloeri, cool. we have staff on our channels pretty much as standard. LoCos are probably the least standardised group of channels
<kloeri> nod
<kloeri> if you have problems in some channel that staff isn't on acl for I'm willing to bend rules a bit and act _if_ it's sufficiently bad but that will be on a case by case judgement of course
<kloeri> just because I have some powers doesn't mean I should use them :)
<kloeri> if I was meant to use my powers as much as possible I'd be rehubbing the network and restarting servers all the time :P
<elky> Yeah, the daily urge to clear -ot is a common feeling to us too
<kloeri> heh
<Myrtti> I just have the constant urge to invent faceslap over IP
<Myrtti> just so I could slap the people I have trouble enduring with.
<elky> Not naming any cow-orkers, of course :P
<kloeri> I just want to slap my boss right now.. but that might be a career limiting move
<Myrtti> you don't really even want to know what I've endured with the past six months
<Myrtti> the pain of stupidity has been more than usual, and that's said a lot
<elky> brb, shops run.
<kloeri> I also want to slap Debian
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (aa074)
<Tm_T> someone want to slap me too?
 * Tm_T doesn't want to feel outsider
 * knome touches Tm_T gently
<jpds>  
<knome> i love the unpleasant silence
<knome> i'd like that in facebook as well if i was signed in
<elky> Chocolate for popey? http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/product.php?product_id=149817&source=froogle
<Myrtti> ew, marmite
<jussi> Afternoon all... finally found time to open the irc client - been a busy day
<jussi> kloeri: you do realise this channel is publically logged :P
<oCean> just wondering..  is it (still?) policy to actively discourage (use of) public /away messages or nick-changes?
<oCean> it seems that some people get upset by being told so, and others ignoring the !afk request altogether, which makes it even more awkward for the users that did change.
<Amaranth> oCean: Yes, it's still the policy to discourage such things
<Amaranth> oCean: Ideally you wouldn't say anything when you go away but if you're involved in a discussion it can be appropriate to tell those people you are going away
<Amaranth> Otherwise don't do it :)
<oCean> and "report" users that don't change their habits? Or just leave them be
<oCean> there are still a quite a couple of "regulars" in #u that nick-change to whatever|away when leaving
<Amaranth> oCean: If you don't listen tell us
<oCean> thing is, I don't want to be the only one nagging others about it, if it's not really an issue.
<oCean> Don't take this as an away announcement, but I'll be leaving now :)
<popey> elky: http://twitpic.com/39p2yg :)
<popey> and it's pretty disgusting
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<jussi> lol
<jussi> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jussi> Amaranth: that mightve been useful ;)
<kloeri> jussi: I do :)
<Myrtti> [17:57] < Shishire_> Whoever needs to already knows about the  ubuntuforums thing?
<Myrtti> "informative"
<Myrtti> TEN POINTS!
<IdleOne> was that a question or an answer?
<Myrtti> it was the only thing they said
<h00k> IdleOne: both.
<Myrtti> E_MAKENOSENSE
<gnomefreak> !staff see #freenode please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> what the hell happened to !staff factoid?
<Myrtti> nothing
<Myrtti> you are just using it wrong
<gnomefreak> oh i cant add any info to it
<gnomefreak> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> and there are staff members active there, so...
<gnomefreak> yep thats it. thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> pinging them all is pointless
<gnomefreak> there wasnt
<Myrtti> not even RichiH?
<gnomefreak> sorry i see someone killed one of them.
<gnomefreak> yes he is active. i didnt know he was staff
<gnomefreak> sorry for the ping everyone
<Myrtti> you can, btw, add more info with the | sign separating the factoid
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<Dave2> .win 41
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<Myrtti> .fail 42
<gnomefreak> sorry again for the pings. feel free to yell at me more in ~2 hours ;)
<Dave2> far more fail than 42.
<jpds> Dave2: at 42 surely?
<Myrtti> my brain hurts
<jayne> ubottu has a highlight for us?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jayne> (It's too many nicks in one line to trigger a highlight for me, btw)
<gnomefreak> what trigger?
<IdleOne> the !staff trigger
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> yes that was my fault, well at least using it was my fault
<gnomefreak> i would suggest we remove some names from the hilight but i dont think that is the best idea, example: if we remove the name jayne from !staff and you are only one in that list that is online than it doesnt help us when its needed
<gnomefreak> remove names if that person asked not just randomly
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> and that said, good night all
<Myrtti> hi robinbowes
<Myrtti> what brings you here?
<robinbowes> Hmm, not sure - I got thrown in here when I started Xchat
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> let me have a look
<Myrtti> !give
 * robinbowes gives Myrtti some wire
<robinbowes> Oooo, I'm banned from #ubuntu for some reaosn
<Myrtti> turn that off
<robinbowes> Hrm, I'm not sure how it was turned on
<Amaranth> What is that even for?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: comedy value
<robinbowes> It's random quotes - something to do with Uberscript
<robinbowes> Must be turned on by default
<robinbowes> OK, that should be off now
<Myrtti> !give
<Myrtti> looks good
<robinbowes> I turned off "fun stuff"
<Myrtti> what client are you actually using?
<Myrtti> is that xchat?
<robinbowes> Yes - 2.8.8
<robinbowes> With Uberscript extension
 * robinbowes is still banned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yeah, sorry, had to actually search for the ban to undo it
<Myrtti> should be fine now
<robinbowes> yeah, thanks
<robinbowes> I don't visit very often, but when I do it's usually quite urgent :)
<robinbowes> (I use mostly RH-flavours of Linux, but have the odd client with Ubuntu LTS)
<robinbowes> Anyway - getting rather O/T now - I shall bow out
<Myrtti> thanks
<robinbowes> Thanks for bringing that to my attention.
<Myrtti> rww had actually apparently asked you to turn it off
<Myrtti> but better late than never
<robinbowes> I didn't see the msg
<robinbowes> Sorted now though
<robinbowes> ttfn
<Myrtti> tata
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-11
<Myrtti> maxeetohhhh...
<IdleOne> Myrtti: it's #fix_your_connection ?
<rww> two hashes, and I beat you ;P
<IdleOne> thanks you
 * nhandler thanks rww for actually joining the channel
<Myrtti> thx rww
<rww> I suspect deliberate silliness, by the way.
<Myrtti> i suspect deliberate malice
<rww> nhandler: let me know if he says anything relevant :\
<IdleOne> amazing, his connection is now stable
<nhandler> rww: Alright. Most people don't say much in ##fix_your_connection (when they do, we tipically refer them back to the channel ops of the channel that forwarded them). I just tend to watch the joins/parts to determine when the connection is stable, and then I remove the forward. These sorts of things usually resolve fairly quickly
<rww> IdleOne: iknorite
 * rww PMs
<rww> huh, apparently they're having legitimate issues.
<rww> 00:10:14 <Maxeetohhhhh> 21:05 -!- Error de conexión! Razón: An element with the same key already exists in the dictionary.
<rww> any ideas?
<IdleOne> looks like a bot reply
<IdleOne> and you are not authorized
<IdleOne> wild guessing
<rww> no, it's a paste they did of the errorlog they're getting. they're not a bot ;P
<rww> I googled, just see a bunch of Mono-related posts, *shrug*
<IdleOne> Error de conexión! == conexion error
<IdleOne> conn*ection
<rww> meh, I tried diagnosing in PM (asking client and such), but they stopped replying. Will remove ban and see what happens.
<rww> one suspects from their client language that they don't do English well
<IdleOne> no idea what dictionary that error is referring to
<rww> probably the programming concept of a dictionary, rather than a thing with words in it
<rww> !danger =~ s/COMMAND/COMMAND!/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Jordan_U> Any ops that speak chinese that can help get mzy in #ubuntu directed to #ubuntu-cn? (they've already been given !cn).
<rww> I've been known to banforward persistant Chinese speaker to #ubuntu-tw >.> <.< >.>
<hypatia> rww: why tw over cn?
<rww> hypatia: because ubuntu/member/* has ops in -tw
<hypatia> ahh
<rww> and you need a channel to be +F (which they aren't) or to have ops in it to forward now.
<hypatia> gotcha
<Madpilot> good to know, actually
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1445 users, 0 overflows, 1445 limit))
 * tonyyarusso stands in for elky to offer commentary on the day
<elky> ?
<tonyyarusso> gurgle gargle blrbbllb glub, mrgle glubble blorb mrmml
<elky> I'm not in brisbane.
<elky> Thankfully BBC has decided to let my state continue to exist.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<elky> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12149921
<elky> to follow up on the daily fail's map
<tonyyarusso> "Prime Minister Julia Gillard has warned that the recovery will take a long time." - thank you Captain Obvious
<tonyyarusso> I wish somebody had a map that showed the actual area that was currently underwater.
<maco> queensland, nsw, and simply "australia"?
<elky> yeah. last week the daily fail seceded capricornia from qld
<tonyyarusso> elky: I think maco's point is that suddenly merging the other, 5 isn't much better.
<tonyyarusso> (5?)
<tonyyarusso> also, stray comma there.  Must've wandered out of some other sentence.
<elky> tonyyarusso, that would also have been my point about 5hrs ago when i tweeted/dented it.
<tonyyarusso> fine, make me look it up
<tonyyarusso> ah, nice
<rww> microblogging is silly :(
<elky> https://identi.ca/notice/61931724
<elky> the daily fail article has removed the map
<elky> rww, you only hate it because of read write web
<rww> it's like IRC, except all web2.0 and unusably slow
<rww> also, CNN likes it, so it must be bad.
<knome> lol
<knome> i don't fancy microblogging myself either
<Tm_T> headsup: futee is spamming
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Any reason you haven't banned them?
<Tm_T> have not been spamming in channels I have rights
<Tm_T> yet
<Jordan_U> I'll ban from #ubuntu then (if you are referring to their part message).
<Tm_T> no need to ban yet, just keep an eye
<Jordan_U> Well, they keep joining and leaving immediately with that link in their part message.
<Tm_T> uh, he does that too? let me check
<Madpilot> in #ubuntu, looks like futee joins and immediately departs about every 15min or so
<Tm_T> has he returned?
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Since when?
<Tm_T> since I gave the headsup
<Tm_T> hmm, apparently not
<Tm_T> but he does spam elsewhere
<Tm_T> with channel notify and all
<tsimpson> ^ I banned the IP in #ubuntu due to part spam
<Tm_T> ah he returned, thanks
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> isn't that there insmod?
<Myrtti> it indeed is
 * Myrtti sits back and watches
<Myrtti> I see Quex01 is on it again
<elky> oh dear, where now?
<Myrtti> was on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> see discussion in -irc
<Myrtti> please note he's not banned yet
<elky> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa :P
<Tm_T> ciao a tutti!
<Tm_T> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Myrtti> *snerk*
<Myrtti> you people crack me up
<Tm_T> seriously, "ciao a tutti" and "!list" comes together
<Myrtti> holaa comes with spanish flooding
<Myrtti> or did
<Tm_T> that
<Tm_T> best are the ones who keep repeating the !list 'cause they're not happy with the results
<elky> if at first you dont succeed...
<elky> _H is really ticking me off with this 'im so smart' bull
<topyli> it was kind of cute at first, in a troubled teen sort of way. but it stops being fun after a couple of days
<elky> -au had a loco kid who carried himself similar, but with much more assholery. he was all like 'kernel developers suck, they should just make the kernel in python, it's faster. i know because im smarter than all you chumps. you're all stupid people who i tolerate out of my own good will, so you should be thankful'
<elky> i mean, to the point he was PMing people to tell them how what they were saying was wrong
<elky> it was... urgh. i think he even emailed shuttleworth to tell him how mean and awful i was for not letting him belittle people
<jussi> robert wall, you are a funny person :D
<popey> hmm thought my connection was broken, -ot being quiet for 45 mins
<elky> yeh it does that occasionally. cherish the moment
<Myrtti> quick, take a log excerpt
<topyli> popey took the tweet of the day prize yesterday
<topyli> perhaps you haven't heard about the tweet of the day prize, but that's just because the ceremony takes place exclusively in my head
<Tm_T> I always wanted to hear inside your head
<topyli> try catting /dev/urandom and pipe it through an echo ldspa plugin
<jpds> topyli: Nah, cat /dev/urandom | grep goats is more fun.
<topyli> hah
<popey> I did!?
<popey> WINE?
<topyli> popey: that was fun too, but i mean the router upgrade
<popey> ah :)
<elky> popey, on the up side, the chocolate will go well in stew gravy
<elky> (yes, im serious)
<popey> hmm. I have heard of chocolate in chilli, but never in gravy
<elky> beef gravy benefits from it
<elky> not sure it'd go in lamb but it's worth a try, but it's the same principle as chilli.
<elky> the *mites are good gravy bases on their own.
<popey> bah, hungry now!
<elky> and when you think about it, chocolate was originally a salted savoury drink
<topyli> H_ ruined -ot silence :(
<jpds> topyli: That's a kickban on sight, surely?
<topyli> with great restraint, i'm letting it pass
<Spicemaster> why i redirected here ?
<popey> hi Spicemaster
<Spicemaster> hi popey why i am here ?
<popey> I guess because ops believe you to be a known troll.
<Spicemaster> how can i ?
<Spicemaster> xD
<Spicemaster> popey: can you tell me how can i setup dns server in ubuntu ?
<s3r3n1t7> This wouldn't be so much abuse, but more of a question if it's possible to do something about random typing from ppl, such as usuario ?
<popey> s3r3n1t7: the floodbot dealt with usuario
<s3r3n1t7> popey, he'll be back soonish wono't he
<s3r3n1t7> *won't
<popey> s3r3n1t7: maybe :) I'm sure the ops will deal with it accordingly.
<popey> thanks for your concern
<elky> depends, i've just told usuario about the spanish channels
<s3r3n1t7> it doesn't exactly look spanish to me?
<s3r3n1t7> popey, but thank you, best of luck to all
<popey> Spicemaster: I suspect I can't in here, the support channel is #ubuntu. I don't know the exact reason why you're banned there.
<popey> elky: does it look like a mistake that Spicemaster is banned by the jungli bans?
<Spicemaster> popey: plz unbabbed me there ?
<popey> Spicemaster: I can't.
<Spicemaster> :(
<Spicemaster> popey: where is bazhang ?
<elky> popey, no: 2011-01-07T16:51:31 *** ikonia sets mode: +b spicemaster!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
<popey> oh, my bad
<elky> but it's not showing the leadup to that, the cause is not in the 100 lines bantracker snapshots
<Spicemaster> woot ?
<elky> ikonia, around?
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/07/%23ubuntu.txt
<popey> that doesn't show anything untoward
<elky> popey, it also excludes part messages
<elky> Spicemaster, what does your client currently show as your part or quit messages?
<popey> 07:24 -!- spicemaster [~Administr@122.177.113.95] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<Spicemaster> elky: yes
<Spicemaster> popey: yes xchat
<Spicemaster> who is ikonia ?
<Spicemaster> elky: ?
<Spicemaster> popey: ?
<cdbs> Spicemaster: What do you need?
<popey> Spicemaster: sorry, I am not an op, I cannot do anything here
<elky> The only thing I can think of is that your ident is "Administr" which indicates you're using irc from an admin/root account. That's a security issue and you should not be using a root account for irc as you can be easily exploited that way.
<elky> Are you IRCing from the Windows administrative user, Spicemaster?
 * elky drums fingernails.
<Tm_T> I'm checking my logs
<elky> Tm_T, yeah, there's not much there. i think we'd need ikonia to know for sure
<elky> but Spicemaster has stopped responding anyhow
<Tm_T> hmh, indeed, nothing
<elky> so either he's been mistaken for jungli, or... grep the logs for this channel, Tm_T
<elky> 2011-01/#ubuntu-ops.02.log:02-01-2011 07:43:20 < rww!~rww@ubuntu/member/rww: well, that was odd. spicemaster swastika'd -ot, which isn't usually a good sign, but was unproblematic apart from that. Maybe we found the one internet user that isn't trolling when they protest that it's a good thing in ancient cultures.
<elky> so i'm going to wait for ikonia based on the thought that there's more to this than the logs are showing.
<Spicemaster> who is jungli ?
<elky> someone whose IP address is similar to yours.
<Spicemaster> :O
<elky> also, why did you call out for bazhang, Spicemaster?
<Spicemaster> bazhang is my buddy
<elky> jungli has a habit of highlighting baz.
<Spicemaster> ok well
<elky> do we know you by other nicknames at all?
<Spicemaster> elky: i know you are smiling :)
<elky> I know your real name "john-smith" is the same as jungli's, that your ip is close to jungli's, and that you just pinged baz like jungli does
<Spicemaster> ahahhahahaaaaaa
<Spicemaster> rofl copter
<Spicemaster> elky: you got me
<elky> Now i will proceed to ignore you and not waste further time.
<Spicemaster> elky: no
<Spicemaster> wait
<Spicemaster> plz unbanned me :)
 * elky points Spicemaster to the 'no idling' part of the topic.
<Spicemaster> ok
<Spicemaster> xD
<Spicemaster> hey what you ppl think about Junghli ?
<cdbs> elky: Something that was needed from quite a long time
<cdbs> :|
<elky> upgraded to straight ban
<cdbs> elky: you removed the banforwards and placed normal bans? why?
<elky> because he'll only return to waste time here
<cdbs> :o
<elky> and i don't want that
<elky> cdbs, search 'jungli' in the bantracker
<topyli> well he does know the way here
<cdbs> elky: when I come back, brb, 10 mins
<elky> topyli, yeah, but no point helping him
<topyli> yes that's what i mean
<cdbs> BTW, OPS: insmod seems to have re-joined #ubuntu. Keep a watch on him while I am gone
<Myrtti> cdbs: well aware of that
<Myrtti> have been on it the whole morning
<Myrtti> he has been behaving so well I've started to suspect it's not 'our' insmod
 * Myrtti holds breathj
<Myrtti> will he... will he...
<elky> you didn't see the "PORN" bit earlier?
 * Myrtti looks at pac-man
<Myrtti> awww.
<Myrtti> elky: that's mild compared to the normal behaviour
<elky> true
<elky> meh, i should go to bed. g'nite
<Myrtti> nitenite sweetie
<elky> muah
<Myrtti> next one and orthy is out
<popey> o/
<Myrtti> I suppose I should go away and do something constructive
<Myrtti> I feel like trolling #freenode, that's not a good sign
<Myrtti> "I have a problem with Oracle too, but it's more a philosophical issue than software problem"
<Pici> bad Myrtti.
<Pici> Although I find myself being overly sarcastic there sometimes
<Myrtti> or "I prefer tealeaves instead of traveling to Greece"
<Myrtti> "sheepguts are so messy"
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552809/
<Pici> I think those might be a bit too intellectual for some of the members of that channel
<popey> *boggle*
<popey> pm from Monsquaz
<Myrtti> Pici: that's the fun part :-/
<jpds> popey: Haha, nice.
<Myrtti> popey: *boggle* indeed
<popey> it gets worse!
<Pici> weird
<Myrtti> perhaps they've been smelling the wrong kind of fumes @ (or coded with) Delphi
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552810/
<popey> telling me I PM'ed first!
<Pici> Why would you say "Hi popey" yourself anyway?
<popey> indeed
<Myrtti> or to someone else
<knome> :P
<popey> -
<popey> 14:18:03 <@grifferz> it's a relay bot
<popey> 14:18:21 <@grifferz> someone put a bot on that said hello to him and relayed everything he said to you
<popey> 14:19:01 <@grifferz> Monsquaz is the bot, and it's translating the names between you
<popey> 14:19:10 <@grifferz> someone else is having a good giggle at it
<popey> fyi
<Pici> Thanks for the heads up
<popey> its still in #ubuntu
<popey> looks like ocean also got a pm from it
<Myrtti> just so you know, there is a John-Smit@ on #ubuntu now
<jpds> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552837/
<jpds> WUT.
<Myrtti> which may, or may not be junghli or whatever
<jpds> Trolling over v6 now.
<Myrtti> I can troll you too over ipv6
<Myrtti> *troll troll*
<Myrtti> I take that as a bad sign that he greets Pici in #freenode
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, castlealex said: ubottu: there is no ./configure I can't compile it
<rww> ryaxnb is making up for lost time. Jumped from high 20s to 12th on my stats today :\
<Pici> :\
<Myrtti> Monsquaz is back?
<Myrtti> uhuh
<popey> looks like it Myrtti
<Myrtti> was back...
<Myrtti> shoukd we ask whoever it was that told him off to come here and tell more?
<Myrtti> although I'm crippled by Swype and lack of sleep
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-12
<Tm_T> so it's that time of the day...
<Tm_T> headsup: [Bianca] is spamming
<Tm_T> and K-lined
<Tm_T> kwtm in PM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, user__ said: !mouse is not a valid command
<popey> 11:51:24 -!- msgme4childporn [~ubuntu@host81-129-61-108.range81-129.btcentralplus.com] has joined #ubuntu
<knome> err :/
<popey> also in -uk, mentioned to them that its inappropriate
<popey> changed
<Myrtti> oh good grief
<elky> oh geez
<elky> has it been klined yet?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553142/
<knome> err, lol, "i thought theres no rules on irc"
<Myrtti> it's not a totally unique misconception
<elky> To be honest, i'd be reporting the individual to the isp.
<popey> feel free
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> [15:00] ~~~Ongacs-Ka [~root@catv-80-98-106-81.catv.broadband.hu] has  left #ubuntu []
<elky> ?
<Myrtti> I don't know about you guys, but that rings some major bells in my head
<Myrtti> would be funky to get some logs
<jpds> Deforestation is not cool.l
<Myrtti> *rolleyes*
<Pici> hah
<topyli> @mark AnthLee #ubuntu-offtopic warned twice for inappropriate subjects and language. reminded of guidelines
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> @mark AnthLee #ubuntu-offtopic warned twice for inappropriate subjects and language. reminded of guidelines
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> that was smooth!
<jussi> Myrtti: if anyone else made a gender joke like that....
<Myrtti> does it show that I'm procrastinating studying Qt?
<Myrtti> damn.
<topyli> maybe we should allow the shaving discussion, it was nicer
<Myrtti> jussi: while you're at it, could you please make a nice little chart with all the cursewords and their meanings in different English-speaking cultures so I know in the future how to appreciate their full meaning? I'm fairly good with my English but I can't be omnipotent about all connotations.
<Myrtti> </joking>
<Myrtti> then again, it's a known fact that I'm an incomptent op for both #ubuntu and -ot since I don't know Ubuntu in and out and give wrong answers for support questions, and I don't know English language like a native English speaker who's spent a lot of time in all areas of the world where it's spoken natively
<Myrtti> oh well.
<jussi> Myrtti: now now, wasnt saying anything like that, just reminded you about language - we all do it occaisionally.
<IdleOne> I know I do it occasionally
<IdleOne> I try to do it once a month so I don't forget that i am human also
<rww> Ironically, IdleOne is actually a robot.
<rww> good morning to you too, ubottu
<IdleOne> Hi! i'm Ubuntu's favorite Idle bot. You can get more info...wait NOPE you can't. :P
<Myrtti> ♬♪ In the town where I was born, Lived a man who sailed to sea... ♬♪
 * genii-around sips his coffee and wonders about this musical sailor
 * rww munches a biscuit and watches text editor war round #65535 in -ot
<genii-around> vi versus emacs never gets old... ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !cab is To re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace click System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Preferences --> Lay-out --> Options --> Key sequence to kill X server --> CHECK Control+Alt+Backspace
<genii-around> Don't we have !dontzap already?
<rww> ubottu: tell ActionParsnip about dontzap
<rww> or don't. that's fine too.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-13
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<h00k> hmm.
<ubottu> SeaPhor called the ops in #ubuntu (MR^E)
<elky> BAH! * Invalid target: MR^E
<Tm_T> beat me to it
<elky> the xchat script is dying on the ^ i think
<elky> plztofixthat
 * rww wanders in
 * elky points to the current ot thread
<elky> sparc, hi, how can we help?
 * rww nods
<sparc> oh i see
<sparc> hmm, i guess i don't have an issue really, thank you for asking, though
<rww> oh good, the topic has changed to things that come out of AtomicSpark's head.
 * rww stops paying attention
<elky> bad op, bad.
<rww> I'm not bad, I'm just efficient at allocating attention :(
<Myrtti> me too
<Myrtti> my method just ensures undivided attention to some
<rww> damnit, he apologized. I was most of the way through /ar kingofthelosers it's
<IAmNotThatGuy> hello all
<IAmNotThatGuy> there is a troll in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<IAmNotThatGuy> unfortunately, Ops are away. can we get some help
<IAmNotThatGuy> please
<tsimpson> IAmNotThatGuy: are they still there?
<IAmNotThatGuy> tsimpson, No. he just left
<tsimpson> IAmNotThatGuy: I'll stick around in the channels for a while just in case
<IAmNotThatGuy> tsimpson, ty
<oCean> juk in #u might have had one too many (13:03:18 <juk>	Eagle: oh, having booze actually)
<oCean> he's getting annoying
<oCean> he's gone
<genii-around> Are channel names case-sensitive?
<jussi> no
<genii-around> jussi: Thanks, I thought so but wasn't sure
<Tm_T> genii-around: hi how are you?
<genii-around> Tm_T: Seems like I've been exhausted for weeks :( But otherwise OK, if somewhat caffeine-deprived
<popey> maxster spamming #u
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and gone
<Pici> oh tp_ is being so nice after I muted him </sarcasm>
<IdleOne> are you being told how lame you are?
<IdleOne> that is always nice to be reminded of.
<IdleOne> enema - possible troll.
<IdleOne> proof in #freenode
<IdleOne> :/
<topyli> IdleOne: i have afrix in pm, i agree she's been getting away with that too long
<IdleOne> topyli: it is always just borderline stuff but imo one inch leads to a mile.
<topyli> over time, yes
<IdleOne> thanks for handling it :)
<topyli> well she said she'll stop them, we'll see
<Pici> did I miss something?
<topyli> Pici: long story. afrix tends to enter -ot, and post links that are either borderline or over the top
<Pici> topyli: oh. Right.
<topyli> not the most problematic user we have
<Pici> I got confused with the 'she'
<topyli> i think she's a she
<Pici> I've never really thought about it.
<IdleOne> me either.
<Pici> Without getting into the long winded conversation, 'he' is often gender neutral to me.
<topyli> well afaik that's how it used to be until someone decided it's not :)
<IdleOne> have to agree with Pici on this. He has always been the default pronoun when not sure of sex.
<IdleOne> so I use he.
<IdleOne> in any case, nipping it in the bud with afrix before it starts to get worse is the best idea :)
<maco> topyli: meh in shakespeare's time, "they" was acceptable, til someone decided in the 1800s that it wasn't and replaced it with "he"
<topyli> oh :)
<IdleOne> they is also good
<Pici> or is it 'they are also good'?
<IdleOne> they can be good
<IdleOne> they are not always
<jussi> am I blind or is it really hard to find where to change your LP password? (and I still havent found it)
<Pici> jussi: It on that ubuntu single signon page.
<jussi> Pici: so theres no link from my profile page.... :/
<jussi> Pici: I dont see a link there either, inless you mean the "forgot password" link?
<Pici> jussi: er.  /me looks
<IdleOne> forgot password link will force you to change your pass iirc
<jrib> jussi: https://login.launchpad.net/
<jussi> thanks jrib
<Pici> I meant https://login.ubuntu.com/, but its the same thing really.
 * jussi runs off to watch Mentalist
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/51 "How do I change my password... "
<Pricey> FYI I am no longer on staff. (!staff)
<knome> is deadduck off the wanted nicks list? :P
<Pricey> oh hang on... i can change that myself
<IdleOne> Pricey: you are no longer a staff member or want to be removed from the staff factoid?
<Flannel> !staff =~ s/Pricey, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Pricey> ty Flannel
<Flannel> Pricey: No problem
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<Pricey> was about to change it myself, then got distracted by shiny things :-)
<Tm_T> why I suddenly began thinking fisher price ...
<Pricey> <insert 'asda' here>
<knome> Tm_T, lol, now that you say it..
<Tm_T> pricey's "shiny things" came with good timing, I notice
<nhandler> IdleOne: /whois Pricey :)
<IdleOne> yup seen it
<Tm_T> uh, did we have some guide/factoid for fixing homedir after running graphical apps with sudo?
<genii-around> !uhoh
<genii-around> Hm
<Tm_T> "sudo chown user -R ~/" is prolly dirtyer than necessary
<jrib> what else can you do?  Run it just for the app?
<Tm_T> run it just for the files that the user has no write access to
<jrib> I think chown -R $USER: ~  is sane enough
<Tm_T> I do think too
<jrib> maybe just dot files
<Tm_T> nah, sudo can mess up other files too
<jrib> oh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-14
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> Ooo, fancy-pants poll invite.
<tonyyarusso> bother, there's a substantially higher ratio of "people I think would be great for the job" this time around - have to actually think :S
<Madpilot> actual thought whilst voting? Imagine!
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I'm one of those nerdy people that prints out a sample ballot, researches the candidates all the way down through judges and soil & water commissioners, make notes on it, and bring that with me to the polls.
<Flannel> You have to print out a sample ballot?
<Madpilot> voting for judges... sorry, don't get me started. I'll just refile it under Exotic Foreign Practices.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: so I can remember my choices when I get there
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: hehe
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Right, we get sample ballots mailed to us (these are also the absentee ones if you need to vote by mail)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: hey, at least we don't have appointed unvetted Senators-for-life
<Madpilot> for municipal elections with big fields, I usually know three or four I'll vote for, one or two I'd never in all eternity vote for, and take potluck or ignore the rest.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Usually those are sent by the political parties and don't bother including the non-partisan races on the back of the ballot.
<tonyyarusso> We don't get a sample ballot mailed by the actual government.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, OK, you can just file our senators in the same file I put your judges :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I prefer to file them under "this is wrong and should be abolished" rather than "huh, weird".
<Madpilot> and they are so vetted. A certain skill at Prime-Ministerial buttock smooching counts as vetting, doesn't it?
<tonyyarusso> Single house elected with MMPR with Condorcet RCV for the local constituency seats FTW!
<Madpilot> translate that from Political Geek back to English for the rest of us, plz?
<tonyyarusso> :(
<tonyyarusso> Condorcet RCV = the system being used to elect new IRC Council members as we speak - it's one of many ranked-choice systems.
<Madpilot> ah, gotcha. And MMPR is Mixed Member PropRep, I recall
<tonyyarusso> MMPR = Mixed Member Proportional Representation - used by Germany and New Zealand, recommended for Canada by the Law Commission of Canada's study on electoral reform.  Involves most of the house representing local ridings like they do now, and then a certain number of seats being used to "top off" in proportions such that the finally total of members broken down by party matches the percentage of the popular vote for each party in ...
<tonyyarusso> ... the party-specific section of the ballot.  (The individual candidates are a separate vote from your generic party preference vote.)
<tonyyarusso> And single house obviously means abolish the senate.
<Madpilot> gotcha
<Madpilot> we've come close twice to some sort of MMPR here in BC, but never quite convinced enough people
<Madpilot> possibly Gordon Campbell's only moment of near-greatness, the whole Citizen Assembly thing
<tonyyarusso> Some MMPR systems have the top-off seats assigned to regions as well, so one way you could do it would be to eliminate the senate, take the number of seats that the senate had and make them the top-off seats for the house, thus not even needing to redraw the riding boundaries.
<tonyyarusso> Requiring 60% supermajority fail though :(
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso for president of the USA and prime minister of Canada.
<IdleOne> one world!
<IdleOne> wait
<IdleOne> I take that back
<IdleOne> just move to Canada and run for office.
<Madpilot> AFAIK we have no native-born requirements for any office in the Dominion.
<IdleOne> just needs to be a citizen I think
<Madpilot> certainly a long string of Gov-Gens were born overseas
<IdleOne> but yeah i don't think he has to be born here
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I'm currently eligible for neither post :P
<IdleOne> in the US you are to young and in Canada you don't have citizenship
<tonyyarusso> But no, Canada does not have any native-born nor age requirements for anything.  The US has both.  (native-born and 35 years for President)
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<IdleOne> US have to be born there, min. 35 and lived in the us for 15 years
<Madpilot> Wikipedia says simple citizenship & eligible to vote (18+) for PM
<tonyyarusso> Yup.
<IdleOne> well get your citizenship and make it so I don't have to pay more taxes and you got my vote
<tonyyarusso> So if you guys want me to run for office there, you should arrange for a job offer for me in Thunder Bay, start date circa January 2012.
<tonyyarusso> heh, there's a decent chance I'd raise your taxes :P
<tonyyarusso> Depending on the economic conditions at the time, anyway.
<IdleOne> don't know about Thunder bay and why you are so stuck on moving to the middle of nowhere
<tonyyarusso> psssh, it's not the middle of nowhere.  It's perfect.
<Madpilot> IdleOne, he's used to the middle of nowhere, he's already in the US version of same
<IdleOne> well I don't mind paying taxes as long as it isn't to give pay raises to the politicians
<tonyyarusso> fair enough.
<tonyyarusso> MPs already make a pretty good amount afaik
<IdleOne> Madpilot: I suspect job opps in Thunder Bay are slim to none
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: ....
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I'm in a metro area of 3 million people.
<tonyyarusso> certainly *advertised* jobs in TB are hard to come by
<tonyyarusso> non-zero, but small
<Madpilot> the PM's salary isn't bad, but it's not AFAIK spectacular given the hours...
<Madpilot> "In a poll conducted by Ipsos-Reid following the first prorogation of the 40th parliament on 4 December 2008, it was found that 51% of the sample group thought the prime minister was directly elected by Canadians"
<Madpilot> ouch.
<tonyyarusso> good lord
<Madpilot> Dear Fellow-Countrypersons, "Prime Minister of Canada" != "American President". Thank you.
<Madpilot> from Wiki's PM of Canuckistan article
<tonyyarusso> So, if you usually have like 62% voter turnout, which 9% didn't notice that the PM wasn't on their ballot?
<tonyyarusso> wow, mathfail
<Madpilot> yeah, not sure where you were going there
<tonyyarusso> 3% - I think that's what I meant
<tonyyarusso> Assume that 48% are ignorant, 51% are still wrong, so 3% voted but still got it wrong.  Yeah.
<Madpilot> the whole proroguation (sp?) episode revealed vast gaps in basic civic knowledge in this country
<tonyyarusso> This of course assumes Ipsos-Reid was polling eligible voters.
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<Madpilot> even PM Harper thought we elected his government
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't help that your PM keeps trying to convince people that coalitions are illegal.
<Madpilot> we elected the Parliament of which your gov't is a part, mate.
<tonyyarusso> Note to Stevie:  David can remove you any time he pleases, just for giggles.
<Madpilot> Jean should have. Would have been epic. "No, you may not prorogue Parliament just because it's inconvenient. Good day, Mr. Harper."
<tonyyarusso> I suppose referring to the GG by first name is probably a faux pas of some sort, eh?
<Madpilot> I'm sure
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I don't know what she was thinking - that was rather surprising.
<Madpilot> they are Lizzie the Tooth's Official Viceroyal Representatives to the Dominion of Canada, after all
<tonyyarusso> "His semi-royal highness" :P
<Madpilot> Viceregal
<Madpilot> which is "semi-royal" dressed up for the town
<elky> tonyyarusso, it's a bit of a disconnect for most people. they often vote for the party whose leader they prefer, hence think they're voting for the leader even though the words on the page they tickytick indicate something completely different.
<elky> While Ipsos-Reid knew what they were asking, the participants possibly thought they meant something else.
<tonyyarusso> Your faith in humanity is impressive :)
<Madpilot> elky, true enough. I've voted against local candidates I didn't mind because I couldn't stand the thought of their party actually forming a government.
<Madpilot> one local MP we always called "Wrong-party Keith"
<elky> tonyyarusso, nah, just my faith in statistics is appalling.
<elky> The problem with survey statistics is that they depend on people knowing and recalling stuff. I don't have faith they can do that.
<tonyyarusso> Was Wrong-party Keith aware of this nickname?
<Madpilot> no, it was pretty much a family joke.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mrchinosun said: !google why is ubuntu
<ikt> Hi, how do I report a user for abuse?
<IdleOne> what user and type of abuse?
<Tm_T> and where?
<ikt> in #ubuntu, and in private message, user sta7ic
<IdleOne> what exactly is this user doing?
<ikt> very insulting
<ikt> i can pm you what he said?
<IdleOne> ikt: there really is not much we can do about PM abuse. Best advice is to ignore them.
<IdleOne> ikt: sure
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: How can we help you?
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: do you need any help?
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: welcome back, anything I can do for you?
<q_a_z_steve> Sorry. Crappy wimax this close to my bed???
<q_a_z_steve> I was wondering if a !trigger could be added for !smart or !smartquestions to point to http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<IdleOne> you can submit a suggestions by doing /msg ubottu !foo is bar
<IdleOne> obviously replace the !foo and bar parts with actual text
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<q_a_z_steve> thanks
<popey> i thought there already was one
<popey> I am sure I have seen people use the bot to invoke that url before
<q_a_z_steve> popey I haven't found it yet
<popey> one moment.. I'll grep my logs
<ubottu> In ubottu, q_a_z_steve said: !smart is http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<q_a_z_steve> cute, those show up here?
<popey> hmm, seems not then
<popey> sorry
<IdleOne> although there are some good tips in that link. I don't think that it is all in the spirit of ubuntu.
<q_a_z_steve> what else do you guys get for !triggers? That would have been fun to see the other day.
<IdleOne> my opinion is not a final decision of course and I am sure other ops will weigh in on this.
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne I agree but sometimes this stuff is just too basic. Case in point someone just was asking us to explain 'cd' command to him
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: #ubuntu caters to all levels of user. sometimes we get what seems to us a something simple but remember that everybody starts at the beginning.
<elky> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elky> !ask
<elky> popey, i remember it doing so too.
<IdleOne> I hate my ISP
<elky> I hate most ISPs.
<IdleOne> elky: ugh, you have no clue what I have been putting up with lately
<IdleOne> I am getting ready to jump ship and pay more to the cable provider
<elky> IdleOne, oh im pretty sure it won't be anything new to me
<jrib> popey: I'm sure I've seen that url in the bot in the past too, maybe it was removed
<IdleOne> well, yeah I bet you have had bad connections also.
<IdleOne> I think it was removed
<IdleOne> precisely because of the tone of the document
<jrib> the people who it would benefit wouldn't read it anyway
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: your suggestions will be taken into consideration. Anything else we can help you with?
<q_a_z_steve> I read it the last time I was given it in #LFS on irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<q_a_z_steve> nope. Thanks.
<IdleOne> ok, great. Please note the no idle policy mentioned in the topic :)
<q_a_z_steve> elky just FYI !ask === !questions
<elky> yeah, i know now.
<elky> oddly enough.
<IdleOne> keep an eye on sta7ic in #u he seems a little inpatient and aggressive
<Tm_T> yup
<IdleOne> not just me then, ok.
<Tm_T> if someone has time, might do good to have him on PM
<IdleOne> will keep an eye open, if I see more from him I'll PM
<elky> WattOS? Oh my.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> elky: WattOS??
<elky> Yes, just saw it mentioned in my LUG's channel. I'm at a loss as to how it's low power. It appears to be someone's personal lubuntu spin.
<Flannel> First base!
<elky> ...
<Flannel> elky: Watt OS are you running?
<elky> Ubuntu.
<Flannel> elky: No, Watt OS?
<elky> The one watt will hit you in the face if you try to keep this up :P
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<IdleOne> all fun and games till elky pulls out the frying pan and knocks you out with it
<elky> IdleOne, it's a low-energy electric frypan.
<Flannel> My frypans are cast iron, they don't require any energy to exist.
<IdleOne> so wattos has a pictures page but no screenshots of the os
<IdleOne> I don't care to see pics of the people
<Flannel> IdleOne: Once WattOS goes mainstream, someone will fork it to add shiny stuff to it, and call it Watt Heavy OS.
<Flannel> and then you can ask them about WhOS
<Flannel> So we can have WattOS and WhOS
<Flannel> and soon, we'll have a baseball team.
<IdleOne> So should we prepare a update for !derivatives ?
<elky> Shouldn't that be !who?
<elky> Errr...
<elky> Shoudln't that be !first?
<elky> I ruined my joke already :(
<IdleOne> we could call it !abbott and alias costello
<ubottu> In ubottu, Neikius said: there is no dovecot 2 package in 10.4
<elky> but that's giving the joke away from the outset.
<elky> Incoming bshellz user.
<icedwater> Hello, could I find out why I was banned from #ubuntu?
<elky> icedwater, it'll be because you're using bshellz.
<icedwater> Oh. Hmm.
<icedwater> Why's there a blanket ban on BShellz, though?
<elky> We have a blanket ban on them because they refuse to take responsibility for the activity from their network. Unbanning it would be like inviting a botnet.
<icedwater> Oh, that's sad. Is there any other free shell host you would recommend, though, that isn't banned?
<elky> shellium have a representative here and respond well
<icedwater> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<elky> the site seems down though :-/
<Jordan_U> icedwater: I think you can also get a cloak.
<icedwater> How might I do this, Jordan_U?
<elky> icedwater, ask in #freenode.
<Jordan_U> !tor-sasl | icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<icedwater> Ah, from Freenode, you mean. OK, my LUG sent a few requests for registration, but they never got back to us.
<elky> yeah, they have about 4 years of backlog :(
<icedwater> Well, this is starting to get off-topic, so I'll head over to OT in the meantime.
<icedwater> 4 years seems about right, I think we started asking in 2007/8 :P
 * icedwater waves
<elky> ciao
<jrib> that's weird, when I registered a project I remember it being very quick
<elky> when?
<elky> it basically fell apart when lilo passed on
<jrib> 2 years ago I think
<jrib> maybe 3
<jrib> maybe naloith pushed things along, I remember him helping out
<Spicemaster> hey unbanned me in ubuntu guys
<bazhang> Spicemaster, hi jungli
<Spicemaster> i just piss off right now
<Spicemaster> unbanned me i stop trolling in ubuntu but still i have banned :P
<bazhang> !appeals | Spicemaster please read this
<ubottu> Spicemaster please read this: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Spicemaster> bazhang: now stop playing the games with me
<Spicemaster> ok but i appologise
<Spicemaster> sorry for my behavior but i really need a unbanned
<elky> Too little, waaay too late.
<bazhang> Spicemaster, your ban won't be lifted. please the link above
<Spicemaster> give me one more chance only in #ubuntu
<Spicemaster> on its #offtopic
<Spicemaster> *not
<bazhang> Spicemaster, no. please see the appeals link above
<Spicemaster> offff
<Spicemaster> ok
<Spicemaster> bye let me come with another name :P
<elky> q_a_z_steve is getting on people's nerves
<bazhang> was big_bear an issue elsewhere? the name rings a bell
<elky> you're remembering bearblack?
<bazhang> could be.
<elky> or something like that
<bazhang> yeppers
<Spicemaster> viva la teipie
<Tm_T> ok
<elky> we seriously need to curb use of !anyone somehow
<q_a_z_steve> hey, why does !awk refer only to terminal stuff?
<jrib> elky: just delete !anyone and have people use !ask, that's my suggestion
<bazhang> overuse of the bot is annoying tbh
<jrib> !-awk
<ubottu> awk is <alias> terminal - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:08:25
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: that's why ^
<jrib> bazhang: it is, I have alias /ask
<elky> bazhang, agreed. and !anyone is being used on stringmatch, not need
<jrib> the usage of !ask is clearer, I think it would take care of the issue
<jrib> it being the deletion of !anyone
<q_a_z_steve> hmm
<q_a_z_steve> hey, we keep getting flooded with kwpsbrasil ads, kick ban please?
<bazhang> taken care of
<q_a_z_steve> oh heh. Thanks
<jrib> someone at some point should probably talk with q_a_z_steve about the bot usage.  I'm not up for it at the moment though
<q_a_z_steve> not that it's happened a lot, but I don't think we want this kind of thing: [01/14/2011 -:- 06:23:56 AM] <l33t> wow there is a hidden android vm in ubuntu, to unlock it you need to remove the block its epic, do: sudo rm -rf --no-reserve /
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: I banned him
<q_a_z_steve> thanks man
 * Pici blinks
 * rww munches breakfast, ponders /whois Greeper, pat-pats his Grexo ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> 15:57:11 < nigelb:#ubuntu+1> hrm, would be nice to have https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00078.html in /topic
<rww> nvm, Pici's on it :)
<rww> Did anyone end up talking to q_a_z_steve about overusing ubottu?
<Pici> rww: you may want to take it to a pm.
<jpds> Alright.
<IdleOne> Morning
<mneptok> yar.
<Gary> oook
<mneptok> gar!
<Gary> omnomnom
 * genii-around checks if it's Talk Like A Pirate Day yet
 * IdleOne sips a coffee
<IdleOne> to early for this stuff
<IdleOne> people telling other people to search for links and that maybe Ubuntu isn't for them if they can't find a link
<mneptok> if that annoys you, maybe IRC isn't for you.
 * mneptok runs, cackling, into a wall
<IdleOne> maybe it isn't
<IdleOne> 12yrs of this. maybe I need a new hobby, curling perhaps?
<gord> herding cats is prolly the only hobby you are suited for after 12 years of irc
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I always enjoyed tossing rocks
<IdleOne> maybe I can toss rocks at cats
<mneptok> or toss cats at rocks.
<Gary> I'm so not allowed to make the comment I am thinking of
<mneptok> either way, go with a trebuchet.
<IdleOne> mneptok: will do. Gary: remember the code of conduct :P
<Gary> IdleOne: I always think of the CoC
<IdleOne> obviously
<IdleOne> *freak*
<IdleOne> haha
<jussi> Just a little heads up people, you may see the bot "scratDev" in #u in the next few days. The IRCC has approved this, based on the fact its testing the new encylopedia that m4v is running and all output is redirected to a different channel. If it makes noise, please contact myself or m4v.
<jussi> and cripes!! its a Gary!!!
<IdleOne> jussi: okie dokie
<rww> IdleOne: I prefer wgetting to curling.
<Pici> depends what you're doing.
<rww> Gary: LOL
<IdleOne> rww: you would
<rww> curl is for OS X users :(
<Pici> I use curl for uploading things.
<IdleOne> this entire thread is borderline o4o since Gary madde his non-comment
<IdleOne> made*
<Pici> This is a thread?
<IdleOne> conversation
<rww> chatroom!
 * rww hides
<IdleOne> also it is more of a rope than a thread
<rww> jussi: can you @comment the happenings with magicianlord in -ot? I'm reading through the scrollback and confused.
<rww> oh great, weev's back :(
<IdleOne> funny they joined right after the spam
<jussi> rww: I got disconnected, the ban should have come off after 10.
<jussi> the lad was trolling, and just needed a bit of a break.
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (weev)
<rww> IdleOne: not at all, considering who weev is ;(
<Pici> weev is incog?
<IdleOne> rww: was not coc at all of me to say that
<IdleOne> Pici: yes
<rww> Pici: dunno, but he is rather famous in trolling circles.
<IdleOne> maybe he isn't incog
<IdleOne> still trolling
<rww> incog is that dude who was abusing Verizon Wireless dynamic IPs for a week or two, if memory serves.
<Pici> hes always getting banned from #freenode
<gnomefreak> metabot is broken i think
<gnomefreak> it sees comments as questions, for me the last week or so for the most part
<jussi> gnomefreak: you might want to teach it some ;) (/join #metabot)
 * gnomefreak doesnt know how to teach and old bot new tricks ;)
<jussi> gnomefreak: there are instructions in the topic :)
<gnomefreak> jussi: ah thanks. if i get tijme this weekend i will try to train it to bite people and leave comments alone :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-15
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> shcherbak called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<CIASquid> full moon tonight?
<tonyyarusso> Currently 37% through the cycle.
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 84% illuminated.
<tonyyarusso> Moon phase: Waxing gibbous
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: So, nope.
<IdleOne> wow, more info then I needed but thank you.
<tonyyarusso> We talked about moon phases and IRC activity a while back and I wrote a python script to calculate it.
<IdleOne> yeah, I remember that
<tonyyarusso> I made some improvements now:
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Moon face is 84% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waxing gibbous || Next full moon is on Wednesday 19 January at 00:42 UTC
<tonyyarusso> bah, I shouldn't print the time.  Due to the wobbling of things it's not that accurate.
<IdleOne> time is useful I guess
<IdleOne> even if not exact
<tonyyarusso> It can be off by up to a day or so.
<tonyyarusso> So, useless.
<IdleOne> ahh well then yeah
<tonyyarusso> The more I compare my calculated dates to the ones published by the Navy, the more I wonder if the moon will just come crashing down next week.
<IdleOne> can your script where the moon will hit?
<Flannel> Moon is ( (|||))) full!
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> can your script predict where the moon will hit?
<tonyyarusso> who cares?  We'll all die.
<IdleOne> I just want to know if I am going before you
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Not the morlocks.  At least, that's what the new Time Machine told me.
<IdleOne> if so I'll save you a seat on paradise
<IdleOne> s/on/in/
<IdleOne> love that movie
<IdleOne> hehe
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: uh, isn't the diameter of the moon greater than the distance between us?
<IdleOne> 250km?>
<IdleOne> I don't think so but I really don't know
<IdleOne> 250000*
<Flannel> It's like a factor of 100
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: the moon's diameter is 3,500km.  Where are you?
<Flannel> er, sorry, wrong question.
<IdleOne> and the distance to earth is?
<Flannel> It's 100x the diameter of the moon *to* the moon
<tonyyarusso> how is the distance to earth relevant?
<IdleOne> ohhh
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: He's just assuming you're antipodal
<IdleOne> I read that wrong
<IdleOne> yeah, you are right
<IdleOne> so we are both screwed
<IdleOne> heh
<tonyyarusso> yup
<IdleOne> well least everybody else is also, makes me feel a little better
<bazhang> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<rww> what minnion is
<rww> oh, minion.
<tonyyarusso> I assume it means minion
<tonyyarusso> bah, yeah
<rww> !oneko =~ s/nn/n/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> my most valuable factoid contribution yet.
<elky> rww, hrm, oneko messes my cursor up
<elky> it makes highlight an x rather than a pointer
<elky> so when i highlight a taskbar thing, or an email subject, it's an x
<elky> heh, merely opening the appearance dialog fixes it.
<rww> Your scripts are all wrong. It feels like a full moon :(
<elky> nah, it's just the time of year.
<elky> only 3 weeks (i think) until the schools take them back.
<rww> our district's back at school already. you all should get a move on :(
<elky> it's also our summer holidays, and it doesn't last for 3 months so quit yer bawlin
<rww> oh
<rww> stop doing seasons wrong, it confuses me
<elky> lol
<bazhang> beginer is trolling.
<rww> indeed
<bazhang> just did the same shtick in ##linux
<bazhang> thats 3 channels kotya has hit now. -ru #ubunut , and ##windows
<bazhang> err #ubuntu
<Tm_T> thanks for the headsup
<Jungli> viva la teipei
<rww> huh, that actually worked.
 * rww flexes at newfound power of lazy-quiet
<elky> well, he gave you 2 seconds...
<rww> Spicemaster: Hi. Anything we can help you with this time?
<Spicemaster> rww: yes can you unbanned me with some circumstances
<elky> no
<rww> q_a_z_steve: Hi, how can we help you?
<Spicemaster> thanks
<elky> also, spaceghost being creepy in pm
<rww> yeah, the club people are being stupid again.
<rww> SpaceGhost and Anastasius get weird about you still :\
<elky> yeah
<q_a_z_steve> sorry. Auto join.
<rww> Any objections to !forget atroll (and its aliases)? Damn thing is never used properly :(
<elky> doooo iiiiiit
<rww> !-atroll
<ubottu> atroll aliases: trolls, trolling, troll - added by ompaul on 2008-02-24 19:37:23 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-06-24 20:56:03
<rww> !forget trolls
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget trolling
<rww> !forget troll
<rww> !forget atroll
<rww> !-atroll
<rww> yay.
<bazhang> !troll
<bazhang> thank goodness
 * rww ponders brown_boar/TurmptTarp
<bazhang> wonder if he is blackbear
<rww> whois on both their IPs is uninformative, but doesn't match. who knows.
<rww> although the MO is different, in that brown_boar is not a conspiracy nut, so I doubt it.
<tonyyarusso> rww: format_identify has made me realize just how strong the corrolation is between "unidentified" and "rambles endlessly about stupid stuff, makes no sense whatsoever, and uses !enter far too much"
<rww> tonyyarusso: hence my occasional ramblings about /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +r
<rww> but yes, I use the ratio of red nicks to green nicks as an indication of how stupid channels are at a given time.
<topyli> i like the idea of -ot +r. but it would make it harder to move offtopic chat away from #ubuntu. "please join -ot" is nicer than "go away" :)
<rww> indeed :(
<tonyyarusso> "please join #ubuntu-you-are-annoying" :P
<topyli> no +r there!
<bazhang> thought that was #ubuntu
<rww> The obvious solution to this is #ubuntu-offtopic-unregged, which will feature a 10 question quiz on Ubuntu to weed out the non-users. Anyone answering a question using more than one newline fails automatically.
<rww> I will propose this to ubuntu-irc@, and expect it will be approved by all.
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<topyli> haha
<tonyyarusso> might as well set up the bot to challenge people to the quiz every three months, and kickban them if they fail!
<rww> This is a bad idea. Opping in there destroys brain cells.
<rww> despite the significant intellectual stimulation that the current topic is giving us.
<ubottu> In ubottu, co3dm said: soory my english is bas
<tonyyarusso> who said ops would have to take the quiz?
<rww> !fr > co3dm
 * rww notes topyli's typo ;(
<topyli> :(
<topyli> would never make it if i found my glasses :(
<rww> tell #ubuntu-offtopic you'll pay them money to find your glasses
<topyli> heh
<rww> i'm gonna laugh when they're in the fridge and you get $5
<rww> damn
<bazhang> so he's the ma co stalker then?
<rww> whowhat
<rww> oh. huh.
<bazhang> <brown_boar> i use to feel the same way back when me and Mackenzie first met.
<elky> also note the ident
<bazhang> he's being awfully evasive as well
<rww> if we're thinking of the same stalker, same client, different IP
<rww> although they're now on yet another IP :\
<topyli> "reboot" :\
<rww> indeed
<rww> but from the sound of it, they're talking about someone they know IRL? iono.
<elky> someone googled me, cute
<elky> guys...
<elky> topyli...
<elky> ah thanks rww
<elky> i doubt ademan realises who the photo is
<topyli> was away, sorry
<elky> money is on a club creep
<topyli> now it's a name given to him 'by other people'. he doesn't know her at all. case closed i think
<elky> topyli, see his lin
<elky> k
<rww> @random opabuse opabuse leniency
<topyli> i did
<ubottu> leniency
<rww> goddamnit
<rww> not that that will help at all, what with the proxyfying, but whatever.
<brown_boar> something has transcended in offtopic and i don't understand why
<brown_boar> do you have +qs
<bazhang> brown_boar, hmm?
<brown_boar> I was +q'd it shows on my client
<rww> Oddly, my client thinks I set a +q, then deopped, then opped. Gotta love lag.
<brown_boar> may i make a suggestion? fix your client and then return to your duties.
<brown_boar> i use chatzilla for example because it is simple
<rww> I think it's freenode's fault, actually.
<elky> im pretty sure we've never met, brown_boar. why would you show a photo of me claiming it's someone else?
<brown_boar> i mixed up your names. but i promise your name and macos crossed for a different reason
<elky> right, so you are maco's stalker.
<bazhang> brown_boar, maco ?
<brown_boar> this is rather unsettling
<elky> get. out.
<brown_boar> this picture was obtained through a source i thought is legit
<brown_boar> i am afraid you are not seeing the larger picture
<brown_boar> this was admiration only.
<elky> oh, i am. you're stalking people. bye.
<elky> rww. upgrade his q
<rww> with the note that I previously made about proxy servers, I agree
<elky> yeah, evasion though.
<elky> makes it easier
<bazhang> so I called it.
<rww> sleep time. have fun with the fallout :(
<elky> i doubt that it's her ex. he shows in -women first usually
<elky> but it is a creepy creep
<elky> he's been known to recruit friends to do his dirty work though
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554309/  just now via PM in response to don't paste here comment in #ubuntu (some random linux link he posted)
<topyli> nice
<elky> how much longer do we have to put up with him?
<rww> topyli: Ended up giving creepmeister !appeals, so... have fun with that if it happens.
<topyli> um, thanks. i guess :)
<elky> bazhang, you are an op in #u though...
<bazhang> elky, yep, thus the "hmm" as I opped and deopped
<elky> why didn't you remove him then? he's harrassed numerous of the ops team now
<bazhang> elky, it was via PM only, and my understanding was that he was not disrupting the channel, so like any other user I can /ignore him
<elky> well no, because he thinks you're not an op and he's treating you like that? who else is he treating like that?
<elky> probably lots of people
<bazhang> true, but we would need complaints from them
<elky> no, not in this case. he's demonstrated his temper here.
<elky> topyli, your thoughts?
<topyli> i agree with bazhang re: /queries
<elky> normally i do too.
<elky> but this guy is rather exceptional. he attacks /everyone/
<elky> and has so far gotten his way by doing so
<elky> so far, what i can see, our "rules" re this are making him worse and more brazen
<elky> the boar has been reading the logs.
<elky> and so has rootarded
<elky> and is now PMing me.
<topyli> which one? mr. root?
<elky> yes.
<elky> i don't particularly want to be verbally abused, so i'm not responding. so he's swearing at me for not responding.
<elky> so for how long is the ircc going to let the rules put people at risk of his intimidation tactics?
<topyli> which rule is the offensive one now?
<elky> the one that he's interpreting as "<r00t4rd3d> i can say what ever the fuck I want in PM"
<Tm_T> the attitude in PM does count
<elky> apparently not, topyli vetoed this guy's removal from #u before because the intimidation is happening in PM
<topyli> i did?
<elky> <topyli> i agree with bazhang re: /queries
<topyli> oh yes
<elky> woo, now my name is apparently heifer.
<topyli> anyway, the council cannot really strech the charter to cover people's personal communications
<elky> the council is expected to protect it's ops, or the council will face an op shortage.
<topyli> however it's useful to know if users are abusive outside the channels too
<elky> this guy has several ops wanting to quit, and the ircc doesn't care enough about the ops to do something to stop that?
<elky> this guy has threatened people's families, and the ircc doesn't care enough to stop that?
<elky> then the ircc is failing. badly.
<topyli> sounds like he's breaking network rules, as well as the law
<elky> he is, but we're not allowed to remove him from channels because the ircc, when appealed to by ops, fails the ops.
<topyli> the ircc has been appealed to remove mr root from #ubuntu?
<elky> yes.
<topyli> i'm not going to handle individual #ubuntu bans, i'm not an op there or even *in* the channel. i simply answered your question about pm with my own opinion
<topyli> the "ops" as a team have not appealed the council about this user at all
<elky> individual ops /have/ appealed to the council. if you need a memorandum signed by every member of the ops team then the ircc is epicly broken.
<topyli> i'll try to find the appeal. i'll discuss council brokennes elsewhere if you don't mind though
<elky> i am going to put myself on a limb and remove the harrasser from #ubuntu, rather than wait for a committee decision on this, since in the interim he'll have the opportunity to continue this regime of intimidation.
<Tm_T> in a general note, we cannot ignore hostility towards any person, wether it's in our channels or PM
<Tm_T> elky: please do
<elky> done.
<elky> well, it seems he removed himself, i've ensured difficulty in his return.
<Amaranth> I'd remove him and keep removing him if overruled until I lost my privileges. Screw that crap
<Amaranth> Once he was banned from every channel I had access in I could then ignore him and be alright
<elky> Amaranth, yeah not a good way to get on the ircc though, which i'm a candidate for.
<Tm_T> not a good way for anyone
<topyli> Amaranth: that's what we can do as ops. a few users are already banned from all channels, and other such users will unlikely show up
<elky> It would be cathartic though.
<Amaranth> elky: I'd say it would help, you're willing to put practicality above the current interpretation of the rules
<topyli> er, likely and unfortunately got consolidated somehow there :\ ^
<elky> Your poor little finnbrain.
<topyli> not poor, frugal!
 * Tm_T huggles all
<elky> woo! it's down to 22'C
<elky> i might get a decent sleep tonight.
<elky> i've also forgotten to eat and am drinking strong g&t. I should fix that...
<Amaranth> woo, I did that at the bar last night
<Amaranth> had a few drinks, realized I hadn't had dinner, payed a ridiculous amount for food at the bar
<Amaranth> Then I left anyway
<topyli> ate in vain :(
<elky> bar food is never worth it
<elky> wtf, boar is still PMing me nonsense
<Tm_T> for example?
<elky> <brown_boar> rockos modern life!
<elky> <brown_boar> oh noes! did he put food on your family!
<elky> he's reading the scrollback of here
<r00t4rd3d> whats the ircc email ?
<r00t4rd3d> getting banned for PM is wrong
<r00t4rd3d> the ircc has already stated this
<bazhang> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> r00t4rd3d, ^^
<r00t4rd3d> community-council@SPAMFREElists.ubuntu.com
<r00t4rd3d> is that correct ?
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: you should contact IRCC first though
<r00t4rd3d> the council has already said pm's dont count
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: did you contact the IRCC?
<tsimpson> r00t4rd3d: please contact the IRCC on this email address first: irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<r00t4rd3d> "elky this guy has threatened people's families"
<r00t4rd3d> I must have missed that somewhere
<r00t4rd3d> care to explain ?
<elky> You threatened, following a heated exchange, to go to an op's house and "visit" his kids. I'm pretty sure arizona has seen the effect of such violent rhetoric in the past week.
<elky> It will not happen on my watch.
<r00t4rd3d> he invited me for diner
<elky> No, he did not.
<r00t4rd3d> and how is that a threat ?
<r00t4rd3d> Yes , Yes he did
<r00t4rd3d> told me he would shave for the occasion also
<elky> It's as much a threat as "don't retreat, reload".
<elky> you take us for stupid. i recommend you don't do so.
<r00t4rd3d> dont try that shit with me
<r00t4rd3d> thats a threat
<r00t4rd3d> what you going to do if I do ?
<Tm_T> enough of this
<elky> I'm going to leave the ban there if you do.
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: feel free to contact IRCC
<r00t4rd3d> elky you but your nose in everyones business
<r00t4rd3d> always talking shit about people
<r00t4rd3d> but NEVER to them
<elky> r00t4rd3d, it's my job as an op.
<r00t4rd3d> oh its your job to talk shit about people nice
<r00t4rd3d> add that to my email
<elky> Tm_T, thanks.
<elky> I advise all who witnessed this and agree to me to also email the IRCC.
<Tm_T> I lose my hope on IRCC if they don't see what he's up to
<elky> And CC, since I'm pretty sure any email from him will be CC'd.
<popey> it already has
<elky> popey, he's alreaddy hit the cc?
<popey> to ircc & cc yes
<rOOt4rd3d> :D
<elky> popey, well, you've seen this, you can judge whether I did the right thing.
<Tm_T> that'll do it for now
<bazhang> now in -ot
<elky> bazhang, oh, i'm sooo surprised.
<elky> notice to everyone here, I think the ircc would like to see any PMs you've had from that individual since he appeared on our radar.
<elky> popey, oh btw, did you see, your cookiemonstar photo of me from sevilla is getting milage :(
<elky> now he's in -uw
<elky> er, u-w
<elky> and apparently he's now joining every ubuntu channel with more than a dozen or so users
 * Tm_T sees batsignal in the sky
<elky> even one's im not in. yeah. it'd be nice if we had a group to keep watch for this sort of behaviour.
<Tm_T> good thing we have our cabal channels
<elky> we do?
<Tm_T> ssshhhh
<elky> because i could really use one right about now.
<Tm_T> exactly my point
<elky> i hate it when you do that.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (induz appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<elky> ...
<elky> Could it possibly tell us /where/>
<Tm_T> it's in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> it reacted to the non-latin alphabet or something I guess
<elky> Yeah, but it doesn't actually say, and i can't actually see it...
<bazhang> hindi
<elky> oh i see now, i had to scroll way up
<Tm_T> oh, it's indus?
<bazhang> induz
<Tm_T> I mean is induz = indus?
<elky> one assumes it's indus. does he have a current ban or is he trying to be cl3v3r?
<Tm_T> no idea, nor I have capability/knowhow to check bans currently
<elky> doesn't appear to be banned
<elky> doesn't mean he's not evading one somewhere else he's earned one though
<popey> elky: no?
<elky> popey, to what are you responding with that?
<popey> 12:37:16 <+elky> popey, oh btw, did you see, your cookiemonstar photo of me from sevilla is getting milage :(
<elky> oh, the boar person linked to it after talking about his obsession with "mackenzie"
<elky> in -ot
<elky> the moon is full in one of the alternate universes, im sure of it.
<popey> we have some right nutballs in this community
<knome> what about the left nuts?
<Tm_T> I am no nut!
<knome> Tm_T, no, you're a raisin :]
<Tm_T> <3
<Amaranth> elky: Got a link to this cookie monster picture? :)
<elky> popey, yeah.
<elky> Removed him from -women. Getting PM's about promises to continue stalking me.
<jjovereats> Why am I devoiced on #ubuntu?
<elky> Nobody has the voice setting in #ubuntu.
<elky> What is the message you're getting?
<jjovereats> It says #ubuntu: cannot send to channel Therefore, I am devoiced and everybody else is voiced.
<jjovereats> I want to help fix somebody's problem and I can't speak in that channel.
 * jjovereats is devoiced from #ubuntu
<elky> it means you're muted. everyone is devoiced.
<jjovereats> Why?
<elky> don't know yet
<jjovereats> WTF man kline me if you really think I overuse /me
<elky> eh? do you know somehthing I don't?
<jjovereats> I have a gopher server.
<jjovereats> Is it because I am unregged?
<elky> jjovereats, apparently you were being obnoxious in the channel by telling people to kill themselves, calling people "mad" and generally criticising everything everyone said.
 * jjovereats goes insane after you say that. Kill me.
<elky> Obviously you haven't learned to stop yet. I see no reason to let you speak there.
<jjovereats> Well then send me a Unix virus. I don't care now!
<elky> Not in the mood for this crap.
<Tm_T> should never be in that mood
<elky> bazhang, he's one of yours. I'll let you decide if you want to flip the q a few times.
<cookiemonster> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6672/50029079.jpg
<cookiemonster> nom nom nom nom
<topyli> meh
<tsimpson> also
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from amanda_)
<IdleOne> solved ^^
<athiest_monk> is bshellz banned in #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> athiest_monk: appears so
<IdleOne> probably due to abuse from users on that host
<athiest_monk> appears so what ?
<athiest_monk> IdleOne: plz unbanned me i want to keep clean this host
<athiest_monk> i am not banned there but i find bshellz ban there lolz
<athiest_monk> IdleOne: a humble request for you sir
<mneptok> athiest_monk: that host is a consistent problem. it will not be unbanned. try connecting from a different host.
<IdleOne> I don't feel confortable removing the ban
<athiest_monk> hmmm a few users use bshellz may be some idiot use it for its abusing purpose
<IdleOne> I was about to set an exempt but your humble request made me reconsider. sorry.
<athiest_monk> but unbanned it let see
<athiest_monk> ok what ever you want IdleOne
<athiest_monk> :)
<athiest_monk> bye
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: For what it's worth, I wouldn't set an exemption unless they register their nick first - a little hassle and assurance for both sides.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: I'll remember to check nick info in future, what really stopped me was the "humble" reminded me of alabd.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1567 users, 3 overflows, 1570 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1573 users, 3 overflows, 1576 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 6 overflows, 1581 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 6 overflows, 1581 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1592 users, 13 overflows, 1605 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1610 users, 11 overflows, 1621 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1621 users, 11 overflows, 1632 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<rww> Are we still netsplit at all?
<Tm_T> rww: if you're using irssi, /netsplit
<bazhang> rww, re-unsplit afaict
<rww> Tm_T: ooo, thanks
<rww> bazhang: yes, KungFu4 was Grexo
<bazhang> rww, good to know. Amaranth was right to remove him
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-16
<rww> Thus concludes the most busy (UTC) day in #ubuntu-offtopic this year :|
<rww> ubottu: tell jasono about away
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Pzwacmn appears to be abusive - 5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sweet_hearted appears to be abusive - 5)
<rww> sorted ^
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest_99 appears to be abusive - 5)
<rww> or not.
<rww> silvercrab: Hello! How can we help you?
<silvercrab> I am lost about things
 * rww ponders /whois silvercrab 
<silvercrab> i come from places with people
<rww> silvercrab: You're currently evading a ban set on you in #ubuntu-ops. Please part the channel.
<silvercrab> you have no evidence only facts you are making out to be suspicious.
<silvercrab> i encourage you to make your own decision
<rww> silvercrab: I strongly recommend you part the channel now and follow the appeals process that you've been told about.
<silvercrab> i strongly recommend you drop your act and prove you know who  i am
<silvercrab> did you ban my ip address
<silvercrab> i am still here
<silvercrab> who is it do you think is silvercrab
<rww> !ops | silvercrab is brown_boar banevading
<ubottu> silvercrab is brown_boar banevading: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (silvercrab is brown_boar banevading)
<silvercrab> the lazy whore OP who cried wolf
<silvercrab> why
<knome> er
<elky> charming.
<knome> very
<rww> I have been called many things. 'Whore' may be a new one.
<knome> wow.
<rww> Simultaneously, KungFu4/Grexo was giving me the usual death threats in PM, btw. So fed up of that guy :(
<knome> ah
<knome> that must be hard. i mean, it's only trolls, but still, death threats...
<elky> rww is he in channels somewhere?
<rww> elky: I just kicked him out of #ubuntu-offtopic, hence the PMs. He's currently voiced in ##defocus.
<rww> silvercrab is now nicked to BlueGrass, same IP.
<rww> now GreenRollup
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sd09hjas appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dufyhn appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ieataz appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<elky> reading -ot is hurting my brain todya
<elky> today*
<tonyyarusso> It's been getting worse than usual again the last few weeks :(
<rww> I fail to understand how parents haven't rallied together and made school a full-year activity yet.
<Pici> And 24 hours a day?
<rww> Children are annoying, and they can't vote. This seems like a guaranteed win.
<IdleOne> kids should only get time off from school to go work every other weekend in a factory making lead toys
<rww> nah, you have to provide an opportunity for parents to attempt to parent
<Flannel> rww: If summer vacation didn't happen, parents would forget how good they have it nine months out of the year.
<rww> It also would make teaching even less desirable as a job, I guess.
<Pici> I would think it would make it more desirable, as now you're getting paid for 12 months.
<IdleOne> teachers get paid for twelve months, just not paid well.
<Flannel> Pici: They likely wouldn't get 33% more pay, just 75% the amount spread over twelve months (this is currently what happens)
<rww> Pici: In our district at least, employees that don't work over holidays have the option of getting a check for $totalyearpay/12 once a month.
<rww> ah, seems this is a general thing
<Flannel> They can choose to get 12 (well, 24, not important) paychecks, or 9 paychecks with 33% more
<IdleOne> still boils down to the pay rate sucking
<IdleOne> the schedule is irrelevant
<rww> True. My point was that not having work for a few months at a time is an upside to the job, especially in the USA where vacation time doesn't tend to be volumous.
<rww> although I guess you could see it as two months of unemployment a year.
<Flannel> rww: yes, teacher's unions (and thus, every union) will oppose it it.
<Flannel> rww: Nah, they have opportunities to work over summer, and get their pay bumped up the other months.  And technically, two months to be a contractor over summer or whatever else, should they choose.
<rww> true. I know one that works in finance or accounting or something over summer. apparently does well from it.
<elky> rww, guess what.
<elky> Someone want to see to -devel please?
<Hobbsee> grabbed, sorry for the delay
<elky> haven't figured yet if he's maco's ex or one of the friends that gets used as a puppet.
<Hobbsee> some people really need to find better things to do with their time
<elky> yeah
<rww> what
<rww> i guess... a pony!
<IdleOne> how did he get unbanned?
<IdleOne> who removed it?
<elky> IdleOne, who where?
<IdleOne> see your pm elky
<elky> came in un-identified i assume
<bazhang> oh nice catch
<IdleOne> I saw him join idented
<bazhang> with the cloak yes
<IdleOne> yeah, so how did he get in?
<rww> joined unidentified then fakejoinparted when he identified.
<IdleOne> ahh
<rww> freenode cloak application "Changing host" thing
<IdleOne> didn't see that
<bazhang> yikes
<elky> still evasion
<elky> and yay, PMs
<bazhang> new feature in floodbot3?
<bazhang>  FloodBot3 has kicked vitalii from #ubuntu (vitalii)
<bazhang> he ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> err he's
<rww> sure? I don't remember a ban being set on him in there
<bazhang> whoops he's not my bad
<bazhang> athiest_monk appears to be jungli
<elky> bazhang, where?
<elky> ah #f
<bazhang> elky, was asking for a cloak in #freenode , although he has one as Spicemaster already
<rww> what's the connection from athiest_monk to Jungli?
<bazhang> same IP range
<bazhang> he's done it before to get multiple cloaks
<rww> heh. was in here and -ot earlier asking why bshellz is banned in #u
<bazhang> his ident was loc0 and Jungli means "madness"
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <athiest_monk> yes yes ok i am jungli but tell em what is box ?
<bazhang> rww, ^
<bazhang> @mark atheist_monk ~loc0@122.162.216.181 is Jungli
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<guntbert> just a headsup in #ubuntu: * [Athiest_Monk] (~loc0@122.163.67.222): ....
<Jungli> viva la teipei
<Jungli> ahahhahaa
<Tm_T> ok
<popey> :(
<elky> popey, yeah :(
<Tm_T> as long as it just that...
<elky> If only.
<elky> Ohmy. Someone said "pedant" instead of the n-word. Sometimes offtopic makes me so proud.
<Tm_T> quiet day?
<jussi> no ikonia? o.O
<IdleOne> my logs say jan 12 was the last time I saw him
<popey> he's online right now
<popey> (skype)
<jussi> perhaps he is taking a break. its a good thing :)
<jussi> everyone needs a break sometimes
<Tm_T> breaks have been happening naturally for me, I feel fortunate on that
<jussi> yeah, Ive found them hard to take, but if you can take them, you come back feeling much better :) (at least for me - but I seem to have this serial desire to be here)
<Tm_T> dunno, somehow all this is quite natural for me, I just am if I am, haven't had much urge to any direction
<Tm_T> might be that I am allowed to pay no attention to the channels like #f (;
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ddgkyckicrxuvzjh appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (zrpxxtvugorolhby appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<IdleOne> people ask if there any admins (op) around then they msg you with a support related question :/
<jussi> IdleOne: yeah, they think the admins know everything :D
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<Tm_T> I think someone at sometime argued that I (or someone else) shouldn't be an op because couldn't help him or soeone else with something
<Tm_T> ...was I arbitary enough?
<IdleOne> well, if technical knowledge of Ubuntu is a prerequisite to being an op. I am may as well hand in my apron and stop making cinnamon buns
<IdleOne> s/am//
<IdleOne> good thing knowing how to type isn't
<IdleOne> :-)
<topyli> this is why people request technical support on ubuntu-irc@l.u.c too!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SUKMYDICKFAGS appears to be abusive - 4)
<topyli> no wai
<tsimpson> Just a quick note regarding r00t4rd3d, most of you will know r00t4rd3d appealed against the ban in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> the IRCC has denied the appeal and the ban stands
<Tm_T> tsimpson: thank you for this information
<popey> given his latest mails I can't see the CC doing anything to counter that decision
<Tm_T> good thing he did provide so much material himself, ey?
<CarlFK> poor guy.  I feel sorry for people who are so much at odds with the world.
 * CarlFK waves at the log readers
<IdleOne> we in a netsplit or something?
<IdleOne> trying to set a mode and it is not appearing on my client
<Tm_T> IdleOne: if you use irssi, /netsplit
<IdleOne> ahh, nm. the +b is already set
<IdleOne> Tm_T: what does /netsplit show you? not familiar with that command
<Tm_T> 1952.12 -!- Irssi: There are no net splits
<IdleOne> need to add that to xchat
<IdleOne> shame those emails are not public
<IdleOne> actually, forget that. The shame is that he was not able to conform to our community guidelines.
<IdleOne> CarlFK: The thing that upset me most is that a lot of these problem users could actually be productive members of the community if they were not so mad at the world.
<CarlFK> yep.
<CarlFK> I have a close family member like that.  "I speak my mind!"  "why can't I keep a job?"
<CarlFK> Every so often I try to explain the relation between those two.  maybe someday it will click.
<IdleOne> hopefully with time
<IdleOne> lost a few jobs myself because of speaking my mind
<IdleOne> I learned to shut up (sometimes)
<CarlFK> I struggle with that too
<CarlFK> at least we are aware of it
<jussi> you got to learn which battles are worth it...
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> the problem is not even "speaking your mind" but the words used,tone,attitude...
<rww> tsimpson: thanks
 * elky points to atomicspark in -ot
<elky> guys... maco's stalker is in -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> "stalker"?
<elky> yes, as best we can tell, it's her ex
<elky> or someone puppetted by him.
<tonyyarusso> Interesting.  Are there any outstanding bans that are being evaded currently or anything like that?
<tonyyarusso> might as well clarify who you mean while we're at it, just so everyone's on the same page.
<elky> Tuskrattle.
<elky> I get the feeling nyrednek is being coached somehow
<elky> and even if the conversation were not between a stalker and a puppet, the topic is beyond odious.
<IdleOne> So the creepiness and stalker like behaviour is going to be tolerated?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: No, it just needs to be made concrete and warned, and whatnot.
<elky> IdleOne, apparently. I'm at work right now, I can't really deal with an onslaught.
<tonyyarusso> that works too
<rww> evenin'
 * tonyyarusso gives rww the assist
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: ok, as long as we are not planning on letting these known problem users take over the channel.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Not at all.
<TuskRattle> there is an incident I must report
<elky> And what may that be?
<TuskRattle> good. elky, your friend rww has banned me from an offtopic room
<elky> I'm pretty certain I banned you the other day.
<TuskRattle> impossible
<TuskRattle> i am a new guy
<TuskRattle> you have to believe me
<elky> No, I don't have to believe anything.
<rww> I don't.
<IdleOne> TuskRattle: report your incident.
<TuskRattle> you better start explaining to me
<TuskRattle> why did rww ban me
<rww> TuskRattle: Because you were evading the ban I set on you the other day.
<TuskRattle> is this the turf of drug lords or something
<tonyyarusso> rww: ah, so the answer to my earlier question was "yes" then?  Handy.
<TuskRattle> i am not sure i can even say rww was overzealous. it appears to be a freak incident
<rww> The only drug-related activity I'm aware of in here is that I'm currently high on caffeine.
<TuskRattle> but as time progresses, you seem to be suspect
<TuskRattle> did you ban me for your own good ? probably not. did you ban me to save yourself? i don't think so, but i know you wish it was that easy.
<IdleOne> TuskRattle: You reported your so called incident, rww has told you why you were banned. nothing left to discuss.
<TuskRattle> i think you banned me to keep me out of your offtopic club?
<TuskRattle> no he did not
<IdleOne> he did
<TuskRattle> rww has not said a thing here
<IdleOne> <rww> TuskRattle: Because you were evading the ban I set on you the other day.
<TuskRattle> no he gave a warning and still it was uncalled for
<TuskRattle> that isn't me
<TuskRattle> you have no proof.
<elky> Oh yes, we do.
<IdleOne> ok, well I feel your recent stalker like behaviour in the channel is reason enough to leave the ban.
<TuskRattle> you don't have any bans logged that list my IP
<TuskRattle> if you do please share it
<IdleOne> it will not be lifted.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-09
<ubottu> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu (botmaster)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (botmaster)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (botmaster)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from botmaster)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (botmaster)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (corretico)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (coomawhite)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (comawhite)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (christel)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (jtrucks)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (kloeri)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (LoRez)
<ubottu> nza called the ops in #ubuntu (kloeri)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (botmaster)
<dax> fyi, I kicked nza for abusing the ops trigger. botmaster appears to have quit by themselves.
<elky> dax, thanks, i couldn't spare the minutes to read what on earth was happening
<dax> elky: stalker.pl seems to be under the impression that nza == incog, which didn't exactly endear me to them
<elky> you got that running happily again?
<dax> elky: yeah, it seems to cause less lag in the most recent version
<ubottu> ChogyDan called the ops in #ubuntu (JKuntsman dont spam your white trash please)
<elky> pm spam?
<ChogyDan> from a pm
<ChogyDan> (11:09:07 PM) JKuntsman: Tired of niggers? Sick of their monkeyshines? We are too! Join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/form  At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  If you are not a NIGGER and you hate NIGGERS, we welcome you! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<elky> thanks
<dax> pangolin: I take it rejoining confirmed it?
<pangolin> I didn't get anything in pm.
<dax> ah, one of the smart ones then
<pangolin> I suppose, but Chogy had no reason to randomly accuse.
<pangolin> current complaint in #freenode ...
<elky> also, look at the hostmask
<alabd> Good day all , my user is banned in #ubuntu for about some months ... would you tell me when it will be removed ?1 year ? 2 year?or more ?
<Tm_T> just noticed that ubuntu installer presents askubuntu as the best place to get answer about ubuntu (:
<Flannel> Tm_T: That doesn't surprise me.  A few key Canonical folks hawk it all the time (and started it).
<Tm_T> Flannel: yup, I think I should use it few times myself too
<alabd> Good day all , my user is banned in #ubuntu for about some months ... would you tell me when it will be removed ?1 year ? 2 year?or more ?
<AlanBell> hi alabd, we will look up the details and someone will get back to you in a bit
<alabd> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> alabd: so your last ban was April 2011, which as you said was some time ago, how have you been getting on since then?
<AlanBell> have you been using other ubuntu channels?
<alabd> AlanBell: #linux
<Tm_T> alabd: do you recall why you were banned and why the ban wasn't removed previously?
<alabd> Tm_T maybe off topic ?
<Tm_T> you recall or not?
<AlanBell> alabd: it seems one of the reasons you were having difficulty participating in #ubuntu was that you were not running a standard ubuntu configuration but something very customised. Has that changed?
<AlanBell> alabd: I expect some of the operators you have previously spoken to will be available later today, please have a read of the guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines while waiting
<alabd> AlanBell: have not time read and discuss if you want remove ban if you don't want don't remove ..... after 8 months ban exists ...
<Tm_T> alabd: bans don't expire, they do not get removed without discussion
<alabd> Tm_T if there was any reason it does not exists after 8 months be sure
<AlanBell> alabd: ok, if you could leave now please and when you have the time available have a read of the guidelines and come back to discuss further
<alabd> AlanBell: again if there was a reason it does not exists after 8 months .. and have read guidelines before ...and am not beginner in irc  you can go and ask #electronics,#security , #php , ....
<Myrtti> if you are still running some weirdly modified version of Ubuntu and want support for it on our channels, I don't see why the ban should be removed
<alabd> no this is not true at all , was using normal ubuntu always ...
<AlanBell> alabd: I am sure you are doing great on other unrelated channels, but we need to know that you understand the Ubuntu guidelines
<AlanBell> alabd: as you say you don't have time to read them now, please come back when you have done so
<alabd> AlanBell: understand fine , have read your guide line and anthing is important for you in #ubuntu is also important in other important channels ...
<pangolin> alabd: ok, the ban will not be lifted at this time.
<pangolin> Please part this channel.
<pangolin> Good day/night.
<alabd> pangolin:  was not talking to you sir
<pangolin> correct, but I am talking to you sir.
<AlanBell> alabd: please listen to pangolin and leave now
<alabd> AlanBell: want to hear result of  this about 50 minutes spent here
<pangolin> The result is the ban will not be removed at this time.
<alabd> pangolin: again am not talking with you
<pangolin> alabd: I am talking to you. I have made the decision.
<pangolin> alabd: You do not dictate to us how to or when to remove a ban.
<pangolin> little friendly advice. When you return in a couple of weeks please keep your attitude in line with the type of result you expect to get.
<alabd> AlanBell:  you asked me to read guide line and other op asked me answered them , want to know if they were useless why should be asked and if they are usable where is result ?
<Tm_T> alabd: the result is now that the ban won't be lifted at this time, as you still fail to listen and keep arguing
<Tm_T> alabd: please part now and we'll can look this again in two weeks
<AlanBell> alabd: the result is that you said you didn't have time to read them, and the ban won't be lifted at this time. As pangolin said, come back in a few weeks to discuss again.
<alabd> Tm_T no will not do this again becuase listened enough , he asked me read guide line and other asked me question , answered them
<alabd> AlanBell: told your for more than 3 times that have read it
<Myrtti> no matter how many times you read them, if you've not understood what you read and act like has sunk in, the ban will not be lifted just because you do lip service
<alabd> Myrtti: how do you undertsand that humbled me have not understood it ?
<Tm_T> alabd: please part now and we'll can look this again in two weeks, the discussion isn't going to continue this time
<AlanBell> ok, alabd, you don't have to come back, but either way, the ban isn't being lifted now and it isn't helping you to continue this conversation
<alabd> AlanBell:  Tm_T Myrtti you are arguing with me , ok you are allowed and you have power here , have not time to wast time here ok ?  because one ask me read guideline , after reading the other one says you didn't understand on air ....if this is your last opinion will ask next team to investigate , be sure if they also wanted to use their power badly humbled me know what should be done ;) bye
<Tm_T> me, slow?
<pangolin> I new it.
<pangolin> knew also
<Tm_T> "me slow, you jane"
 * mneptok re-enables the iHumble irssi plugin
<pangolin> no need, next council is in two years.
<pangolin> should be good till then
<pangolin> morning!
<mneptok> HI!
<mneptok> ca va?
<pangolin> fais pas mal
<Myrtti> morning UTG
<Myrtti> UGT even
<mneptok> "Ugly Guy Team?"
<Myrtti> Universal Greeting Time
<pangolin> mneptok: see what doritodan did after you told him about !enter
<mneptok> yup
 * mneptok was going to let it slide with another warning, but that user irked the Quebeckers, and there is no hope after that.
<pangolin> he knows the rules.
<mneptok> not like "d - e - s - o - l - e - e" would be better
<pangolin> now trolling -ot
<mneptok> faboolouse
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu Cinober given the !away factoid.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Someone may want to keep an eye on freenodiz.  I have a meeting in a little bit.
<Myrtti> will do
<h00k> I have a meeting, can someone keep an eye on titanes in #ubuntu?
<h00k> oCean: thanks ^
<oCean> on it
<Pici> what a waste of time.
<BarkingFish> Evening all.  I need to ask for some help from the ops here.  One of them in #ubuntu-offtopic has told me that I'm not allowed to obfuscate or obliterate any obscene language that I use.  The problem is, I'm dyslexic, and I use a spellchecker plugin in my irc client.  My plugin automatically censors me if I swear, replacing the obscenity with [censored] or [censored by the netfaeries] if it's particularly serious.
<AlanBell> sounds like it would be best not to swear at all then
<BarkingFish> Apparently, I'm not welcome to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic if I have that switched on. And to switch it off, I also need to switch my spellchecker off, which will lead to a likely stream of utter gobbledegook.
<BarkingFish> AlanBell: There is a reason for it, I don't just do it here, I do it in real life as well, and often don't realise.
<BarkingFish> That's why I keep the spellchecker on and the censor in place
<oCean> BarkingFish: we ask of all our visitors not to use such language
<oCean> some of them will fully or partially obfuscate such language, but that's still not acceptable since we aim to be family friendly and professional channels
<oCean> there's nothing professional about obfuscating or censoring your foul language
<BarkingFish> I don't censor it. My spellchecker does, and I assure you, without that switched on, I'd have been banned from this network years ago
<oCean> if you can't abstain from it altogether, I suggest you learn to interact with people in a professional/family friendly manner first
<h00k> Giving dyslexia as being a reading disorder, it shouldn't have an effect on your ability to keep your typed language appropriate
<BarkingFish> So basically, unless I can cure myself from Aspergers Syndrome and Tourettes, I'm not welcome, do I have that correct?
<AlanBell> the point is that obfuscating it doesn't really make it much better because we all know what it is that is being obfuscated
<h00k> Also, tourette's is a physial tic, as well as a phonic tic, and shouldn't effect your ability to keep typed langage appropriate
<BarkingFish> h00k: I type whatever comes into my head. If it happens to include a swear, that comes out too.  If I could control it, i wouldn't need a censor in place
<AlanBell> I suggest not hitting return until you have read what you are going to say, if there are words in it that you are surprised you have typed then remove them first
<Flannel> BarkingFish: Perhaps re-reading what you wrote before hitting enter would be something to try out
<BarkingFish> h00k: Are you also going to tell me, as others do, that Aspergers means I'm autistic? :)
<BarkingFish> i suppose in a way I am...
<h00k> BarkingFish: I'm not diagnosing you with anything, no.
<BarkingFish> I will look at what you both said, AlanBell and Flannel - if it means that's the only way I can use the channels, so be it.
<BarkingFish> as for the dyslexia, it's a part of the AS, h00k - along with OCD and various other things, which is why I need the spellchecker to pick up where I go wrong - I suppose I can still use it if I can figure out how to turn the system censor off.
<BarkingFish> anyhow, no point in arguing the toss, I'll deal with it.
<BarkingFish> thanks anyway
<Myrtti> h00k: ♥
<h00k> Myrtti: D'aw, thanks
<elky> what next? "i can replace it with an obfuscated swear word, but my aspergers and tourettes stops me replacing it with a decent word"
<elky> "my client has aspergers and tourettes too" perhaps?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Roberta}{ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-10
<ubottu> Darkwing called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<mneptok> hrm.
 * mneptok msgs Darkwing
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (jstrong)
<elky> omg you guise, i have succeeded at making macarons
 * AlanBell will be round in, um 36 hours with a stopover in Dubai
<elky> heh
<Pici> meh
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-11
<don_ace> please can a admin unban me :-(
<don_ace> i use bad languge
<don_ace> sorry
<don_ace> dont make it again! i remember it!
<elky> don_ace, do you remember what it was you were banned for?
<don_ace> yes
<don_ace> for bad language
<don_ace> dont do it again!
<don_ace> and band language nickname :<
<elky> what day was this on?
<elky> and what bad nickname were you using
<don_ace> ok
<don_ace> i dont remeber exactly
<don_ace> but like "suckmydick" or like that
<don_ace> it was today
<don_ace> please unban me :-<
<pangolin> !guidelines | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<don_ace> want to learn ubuntu, because i think its a nice OS , and want to learn and help people in the #ubuntu channel, and the Point is, it is a Open Source OS !!
<pangolin> don_ace: could you please read the guidelines that ubottu just linked to you. Let me know if you have any questions about them.
<don_ace> k
<don_ace> now im stoned
<pangolin> pardon?
<don_ace> i put it on favorites and red it tomorow clean ok ?
<don_ace> read*
<pangolin> ok, come back here after you have read it.
<don_ace> k
<don_ace> thx
<pangolin> thank you. Good night.
<don_ace> ok
<don_ace> have a good night pangolin!
<pangolin> thank you.
<don_ace> and when u want it dirty then klick --> http://www.internet-radio.com/player/?mount=http://lemon.citrus3.com:8062/listen.pls&title=FILTH%20FM&website=http://www.filth.fm
<don_ace> Filthy-FM :D
<pangolin> Please don't spam in here
<don_ace> ok sry
<pangolin> or any channels for the matter
<pangolin> don_ace: if you could /part this channel now that would be great, we'll see you tomorrow.
<don_ace> k
<don_ace> see ya
<pangolin> don_ace: Please do not idle in this channel.
<dax> I maintain that irclogs.ubuntu.com should include rel="nofollow" on its external links.
<funkyHat> Hello dax ❡⢁)
<funkyHat> I agree
<pangolin> that is some horrible music
 * funkyHat wonders if googlebots or others follow URLs in txt files
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 482 bans)
<dax> Your floodbots are on crack again.
<funkyHat> dax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/irclog2html/+bug/914553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914553 in irclog2html "URL replacement should set rel="nofollow"" [Undecided,New]
<funkyHat> It's probably necessary to write a script to go through all the old html files, or have irclog2html rerun the whole lot (at least I hope irclog2html isn't rewriting them all regularly, haven't really looked at how it works much)
<dax> that's a oneliner with sed, I imagine
<h00k> probably
<funkyHat> Ya
<funkyHat> Figuring it out, it ideally should only match lines which contain '<td class="', but it should match multiple anchors on one line
<funkyHat> * '<td class="text" '
<funkyHat> Something like find . -name '*.html' -exec sed -i '/<td class="text"/ s/<a href="\([^"]*\)"/<a href="\1" rel="nofollow"/g' \;
<funkyHat> I suppose I could actually test that instead of guessing
<funkyHat> find . -name '*.html' -exec sed -i '/<tr id="t/ s/<a href="\([^"]*\)">/<a href="\1" rel="nofollow">/g' \{\} \;
<funkyHat> Don't think I missed anything
 * h00k brain asplodes
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<LjL> jrib: hi
<jrib> LjL: ola
<LjL> jrib: k tal
<jrib> LjL: m/f?
<LjL> jrib: /
<elky> no a/s/l? i am dissapoint.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (toninho appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (toninho appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 482 bans)
<ikonia> ooooh
<ikonia> that's not the norm
<ikonia> lets have a look
<LjL> ikonia, it's pinging about #kubuntu not #ubuntu :P
<ikonia> yup, just having a clear out
<ikonia> two minutes
<ikonia> saw a load of floodbot ones in #ubuntu, so just clearing them
<LjL> ok
<ikonia> can someone check #kubuntu - how many bans do you see present ?
<LjL> only a small bunch
<ikonia> there was never 482 bans there
<pangolin> Tm_ T checked yesterday
<ikonia> I wonder why floodbot thought there was
<pangolin> said there were 47 or so
<ikonia> I only see 10 now
<pangolin> I think he probably deleted a few old ones
<LjL> the k-floodbots are still very messed up i think
<LjL> maybe tsimpson will be able to fix them a little now he's around again
<pangolin> hmm maybe he didn't
<ts2> LjL: due to some mess up, the bots in #k are running extremely old code, I'm planning on updating them... sometime
<ikonia> as long as the ban list really isn't full, I think we are fine, no rush
<ts2> it's nowhere near full in reality
<ts2> they just don't seem to like netsplits, apparently
<Tm_T> that
<Tm_T> ikonia: I was very surprised to see floodbot complaining the banlist was full (almost 500 bans there? really?), then saw ~230 items in ubottu and still wondered what has been happening, but meh the channel said it's only ~50 (:
<Tm_T> in #k's case, apparently one cannot rely on bots
<ts2> one can never rely on bots
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> maybe "trust" would have been the correct word (:
<ts2> my response would have been the same, except s/rely/trust/ ;)
<pangolin> s/rely/eat/
<funkyHat> one can never eat on bots?
<pangolin> correct
<Pici> I need to get some work done here, but we need to think about how we want to separate the current content of !tv and make way for some new info about Ubuntu TV.
<Pici> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Pici> maybe !tuner or similar... I'll be back later.
<LjL> one vote for keeping !tv in its place and putting Ubuntu TV at !ubuntutv or something
<funkyHat> +1
<AlanBell> yes, but append " and !ubuntutv" to the !tv factoid
<LjL> sure
<AlanBell> popey: want to compose an !ubuntutv factoid?
<AlanBell> great interview on it here btw for anyone curious about it http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/10/2697982/interview-ubuntu-tv-pete-goodall
<popey> yeah, it's very good
<popey> Pete is great at those kinds of discussions
<popey> great to see acknowledgement of the community there
<popey> 'Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv"
<popey> hows that?
<AlanBell> fine by me
<pangolin> what do we want to name the factoid?
<pangolin> !ubuntutv is <reply> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> !utv is <alias> !ubuntutv
<ubottu> Factoid '!ubuntutv' does not exist
<pangolin> !utv is <alias> ubuntutv
<pangolin> !utv
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<AlanBell> !tv is http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<ubottu> But tv already means something else!
<AlanBell> !forget tv
<ubottu> I'll forget that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !tv is http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<ubottu> tv has been forgotten, use '!unforget tv' to edit it again
<AlanBell> wah
<LjL> not done like that
<LjL> !unforget tv
<ubottu> I suddenly remember tv again, LjL
<LjL> !no tv is <reply> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<AlanBell> oh, it is "no" isn't it
<LjL> yep
<AlanBell> thanks LjL
<Pici> You went and did all the work and didn't leave any for me :/
<LjL> :(
<AlanBell> I am sure we can fix that :)
<mneptok> !AlanBell no <work> is <reply>Can't be bothered. Find Pici.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<mneptok> ubottu: you need to learn when you are being addressed
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> clearly not.
<AlanBell> lol
<pangolin> heh
<AlanBell> !forget AlanBell no <work>
<ubottu> I know nothing about AlanBell no <work> yet, AlanBell
<pangolin> !forget <work>
<ubottu> I know nothing about <work> yet, pangolin
<pangolin> @slap mneptok
<mneptok> allez les bon temps roulez!
<pangolin> lessez
<pangolin> let the good times roll
<pangolin> err
<pangolin> laisser
<pangolin> !forget AlanBell
<ubottu> I know nothing about AlanBell yet, pangolin
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=alanbell
<pangolin> hmm what do you know
<AlanBell> !forget "alanbell no <work>"
<ubottu> I know nothing about "alanbell no <work>" yet, AlanBell
<pangolin> !forget AlanBell no
<ubottu> I know nothing about AlanBell no yet, pangolin
<AlanBell> one for Pici to fix :)
<funkyHat> haha
<pangolin> Pici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pangolin> AlanBell and mneptok broke it.
<pangolin> I swear I had nothing to do withit.
<pangolin> !alanbell no <work>
<ubottu> Can't be bothered. Find Pici.
<pangolin> hehehe
<pangolin> I think we should keep it
<mneptok> ubottu: forget AlanBell no <work>
<ubottu> I know nothing about AlanBell no <work> yet, mneptok
<mneptok> ubottu: forget 'AlanBell no <work>'
<ubottu> I know nothing about 'AlanBell no <work>' yet, mneptok
<funkyHat> !forget alanbell no <work>
<ubottu> I'll forget that, funkyHat
<funkyHat> BAM
<AlanBell> yay
 * Pici gives all his work to funkyHat 
<mneptok> uhhh ... caps confuses the bot?
<funkyHat> !TV
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<funkyHat> Apparently
<AlanBell> looks like it lowercases factoids and you have to get it right to forget them
<ts2> mneptok: sequences of bytes confuse the bot in general
<hahahafhdfh> hey guys
<mneptok> hahahafhdfh: what is the issue?
<hahahafhdfh> i need to speak to an ubuntu op
<hahahafhdfh> well some guy made a complaint..
<hahahafhdfh> SO I WILL FUCK YOU UP
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hahahafhdfh appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> dexter called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (hahahafhdfh)
 * mneptok does not watch -ot ....
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<pangolin> staff
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<ikonia> how tedious
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> SUFFER U LITTLE SISSIES
<locaiap> I WILL TROLL U ALL NIGHT
<locaiap> CUNTS
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<ikonia> sounds great
<pangolin> mrmist: ^
<mrmist> hmm
<jpds> Most impressive.
<charlie-tca> well, most repulsive, at least
<mrmist> already gone (again)
<charlie-tca> I would be impressed if it wasn't a simple copy/paste the same lines over and over
<mrmist> or up arrow-return
<cheezer> BECAUSE U WERE BEING A BITCH U WILL ALL SUFFER
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cheezer appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<cheezer> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<cheezer> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<mrmist> someone seems upset
<mneptok> no, i just opped up to deal with any ... oh, wait. you meant the other guy.
<mrmist> heh
<charlie-tca> heh
<funkyHat> 3rd IP address for what looks like the same person
<mneptok> on the plus side, it's good that they're teaching web proxy basics in kindergarten now.
<funkyHat> heh
<mneptok> (that Squid project logo *is* cute!)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (monkPT appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
 * mneptok throws rainbows and ponies at everyone
<mrmist> monkPT: do be quiet now, it's dull.
<charlie-tca> You spelled it wrong, too
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<monkPT> i will troll ur ass all night motherfuckers
<monkPT> i will teach you a good lesson
<monkPT> fuckin phony cunts
<ikonia> I just used ignore :)
<ikonia> simple solution
<mrmist> you're not trolling, you're swearing
<monkPT> nServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<monkPT> <monkPT> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to the hom
<monkPT> <@FloodBot1> marcelocb: Please g
<mrmist> it's totally different
<monkPT> nServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<monkPT> <monkPT> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to the hom
<monkPT> <@FloodBot1> marcelocb: Please g
<monkPT> i will teach your manchester ass a good less bitch
<monkPT> i will teach your manchester ass a good less bitch
<monkPT> i will teach your manchester ass a good less bitch
<monkPT> nServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<monkPT> <monkPT> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to the hom
<monkPT> <@FloodBot1> marcelocb: Please g
<Pici> k
<pangolin> a good less
<sparklessx> UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BADUBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD
<sparklessx> UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BADUBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD
<sparklessx> UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BADUBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD
<sparklessx> UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BADUBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD
<sparklessx> UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BADUBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD UBUNTU IS BAD
<sparklessx> hey look its pici
<sparklessx> hey look its pici
<sparklessx> hey look its pici
<Corey> Hey look, silence.
<Pici> hey look you got klined
<Corey> Good morning, pici.
<Pici> Corey: heya
<Tm_T> hey look, tea and bisquits.
<ikonia> guess he ran out of IP's
<mneptok> if i ever open a strip club in north New Jersey and go all Tony Soprano, i'm calling the place "Badubuntu"
<Pici> ikonia: or got annoyed that I turned on the captcha check
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ikonia> yay
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<funkyHat> Sounds like you spoke too soon ;P
<mneptok> errr ...
<mneptok> 09:42 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@freenode/utility-bot/eir] by FloodBot1
<Tm_T> aww
<funkyHat> haha
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<Pici> you know, if you let them spam they'll get klined
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<pangolin> neat
<pangolin> it's like freenode has a bot that looks for that
<Pici> can't get detected for flooding if you're not in the channel ;)
<niko> i'm not a bot
<pangolin> so you say
<Pici> also theres the nikobot
<funkyHat> I suppose letting them flood in here is a lot better than in #u
<Pici> aye
<ikonia> gives an interesting few lines for the log readers
<ikonia> "hi log readers"
<funkyHat> ❡⢁) yes hello
 * Pici waits an hour for them to respond
<ikonia> 15 minutes
<Pici> fine
<jpds> Manchester?
<Pici> who knows?
<Tm_T> manse
<mneptok> my log has something to tell you ...
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt4ua_ZNoD0
<pangolin> I don't believe we have been introduced
<imbetterinit> hi
<imbetterinit> hows it going?
<Pici> How can we help you?
<imbetterinit> well
<imbetterinit> i need a cunt
<ikonia> I don't think you do
<ikonia> just leave now
<imbetterinit> REALLY
<Corey> Persistent.
<Corey> Next time just ping me.
<Corey> :-)
<pangolin> /ping Corey 500
<Corey> 5/28
<ts2> 0.178571428571
<oCean> jrib_: are you a spambot? :p
<Resistance> regarding the user Bartzy...
<Resistance> he's continualy erroring out
<Resistance> with Max SendQ errors... and he's in the #ubuntu channel as well... perhaps he needs to be forwarded to ##fix_your_connection?
<oCean> true, I'll forward him
<Resistance> oCean: i only noticed it because he was doing the same in #nginx, and i'm the op in that channel which banforwarded him to FYC
<Resistance> oCean: Bartzy [~bar@82.166.200.207.fix.netvision.net.il] has joined #ubuntu  <-- if that helps at all
<Resistance> otherwise i assume you have it under control :)
<oCean> uh, almost :)
<Resistance> :p
<Resistance> there we go.
<Resistance> thanks much
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Siegel-)
<LjL> @comment #ubuntu-offtopic Ray25 Subtly refusing to control language, this has been a problem user before as Ray24
<ubottu> Error: 'ubuntu-offtopic' is not a valid id.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Ray25 Subtly refusing to control language, this has been a problem user before as Ray24
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-12
<Myrtti> !troll > wiggmpk
<Myrtti> in case you haven't noticed yet, tertl5 needs to be looked at
<Myrtti> he's been trolling the whole morning/evening/whatever, and has been warned
<elky> nick rings a bell too
<Tm_T> unfortunately
<Pici> Asking sameshitdiffday to change their nick...
<Pici> and wow, they actually did it without causing a scene.
<ikonia> excellent
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LadyGorey appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LadyGorey appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<pangolin> !away > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> qamm called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> genii-around: great
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-13
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1509 users, 1 overflows, 1510 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1515 users, 6 overflows, 1521 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, magn3ts said: !ops dominia is spamming gay porn
<pangolin> thanks dax
<dax> welcome. that's set for 1d in eir, feel free to change that to suit
<pangolin> I did
<pangolin> :)
<vibhav> 13:50 < AtomicSpark> You're wrong for giving fluffy bunnies gential and face  tumors.
<vibhav> 13:51 < steffen123> *genital
<vibhav> hello?
 * vibhav coughs
<pangolin> let it slide vibhav, ops are watching
<pangolin> also !patience
<pangolin> :)
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> thanks
<Corey> *sigh*
<pangolin> :)
<elky> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (damemas appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Tm_T> I'm not slow
<Jordan_U> And I'm tired :(
<ikonia> this guy can setup a full puppet enviornment, but has never used sed ?
<ikonia> seems a little unusual
<h00k> I concur.
<oCean> yes, we're setting up puppet because we got tired of sed scripts :)
<h00k> also, I am not going to ikonia for all Adobe issues
<ikonia> ?
<h00k> *now
<ikonia> ha ha
<h00k> !away > Cinober
<h00k> one more time now!
<Pici> If I have to do it again, it'll be in a kick message.
<ikonia> you did warn
 * h00k notes sammm
<AlanBell> what channel h00k?
<ikonia> -offtopic
<ikonia> banned
<ikonia> again
<ikonia> I think that's 200 or some other high number
<h00k> crazy.
 * mneptok warned Cinober about that *days* ago
<Pici> aaahhh finally
<Pici> perfect time for network lag
<ikonia> wasn't watching, sorry
<Pici> me either, just happened to tab over there.
<Pici> I probably should have looked at the bantracker before responding.
<pangolin> your answer was appropriate, we can still offer a solution even if they are trolling
<pangolin> probably banned in -ot also
<pangolin> if not they will be soon I'm sure
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic trinitas Trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> that works, I guess.
<trinitas> anyone got a moment??
<pangolin> for?
<trinitas> now I got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, to where I was suggested to hang out.
<pangolin> yes
<Myrtti> may I paste a quote?
<LjL> maybe you shouldn't have trolled there
<Myrtti> [21:31] < Pici> trinitas: #ubuntu-offtopic, but keep in mind that our channel  guidelines apply there too.
<pangolin> i'll let the channel ops handle it.
<trinitas> I am not trolling, in the least.
<LjL> [20:49:01] <trinitas> and I don't speak communist language lol!! <- trolling
<trinitas> LjL: could you provide the part where I trolled? is not my interest nor my intention.
<trinitas> that was a joke.
<trinitas> LjL: if you think I have anything agains russia you got it wrong.
<LjL> well one can only go by what you say
<LjL> perhaps you shouldn't say demeaning things towards it if you don't want people to get that impression
<LjL> also
<LjL> [20:49:48] <trinitas> what if I get kicked out, or worse, banned FOR THREE YEARS!!
<LjL> trolling about your bans in other channels is not considered acceptable
<LjL> the icing on the cake was "fu", which is an acronym that's not appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic, but i think what you said before that is much more worrying
<trinitas> LjL: that's not a legitimate concern?? I don't know whether #ubuntu-ru allows non-ubuntu questions.
<LjL> it's a legitimate concern which you should have expressed in other ways.
<trinitas> LjL: alright, I wont use memes there, however they are use everywhere. How on earth would I know which every single word NOT to use??
<LjL> i have no sympathy for someone who joins a channel and starts making snarky remarks related to their ban on another channel
<LjL> trinitas: if you can't have enough common sense to judge what's family friendly, then i suggest you only observe a channel without speaking to get a feel for what's appropriate, and then start speaking when you're confident you know.
<trinitas> LjL: I apologize, the vast majority of channels aren't this strict.
<LjL> trinitas: well, i assure you, you'd have simply got a warning for language if it weren't for the fact that you make snarky remarks right after joining the channel, and that you were banned from somewhere else. plainly stated, you started out with the wrong foot. i don't feel comfortable enough removing the ban at this time, so i suggest we both take at least a day or so to think about it.
<trinitas> fine
<trinitas> by me
<trinitas> Расцветали яблони и груши
<trinitas> see ya laterz
<ikonia> I wonder what "РаÑÑвеÑали Ñблони и гÑÑÑÐ" means
<Myrtti> Blossoming apple and pear
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Your client / clipboard / something failed at unicode because what you quoted is not the same characters he sent.
<Myrtti> whatever that means...
<ikonia> ooh
<Myrtti> oo
<Myrtti> russian national anthem then
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> Katjusha
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (kurwa)
<Myrtti> nickname is profanity in polish
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-14
<AlanBell> hi all, we have an IRCC team meeting over in #ubuntu-meeting in one hour from now
<ikonia> I am doing my best to attend but maybe driving
<AlanBell> probably not a wise combination
<ikonia> no, it would not be my best decision
<LjL> ftr <Guest81454> is not using Ubuntu but Backtrack, found out in PM
<oCean> !~bittorrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<oCean> !-bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent is <alias> torrent - added by LjL on 2007-10-30 15:48:34
<oCean> !no torrent is <reply> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<oCean> almost
<oCean> !torrent is <sed> /$/ - See also !P2P
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<oCean> !torrent is <sed> /$/ - See also !P2P/
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<oCean> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<EvilResistance> opinions on the discussion of 'aircrack' in channels?
<EvilResistance> i know that at least one or two operators in #ubuntu / #ubuntu-offtopic are not fond of that discussion
<LjL> it's a package in the repos, i don't see why it wouldn't be discussed
<EvilResistance> LjL:  my take on it, if you're open to opinions, is this:
<EvilResistance> aircrack, and other wifi security cracking tools, should be considered offtopic because in most cases of its discussion, it is discussed under the ruse of security, when it is more than likely used to actually gain access to a protected wifi one shouldnt have access to.
<LjL> well i disagree with that stance, we shouldn't judge what "in most cases" something is discussed for.
<LjL> if it's clear that someone *specifically* is using it to that purpose, then don't help them
<EvilResistance> i do agree that *basic walkthroughs* would be decently on-topic
<EvilResistance> i do not agree with answering of specific questions outside a basic walkthrough, if you know what i mena
<LjL> err
<LjL> i was saying the opposite thing
<LjL> walkthroughs are not for #ubuntu-offtopic really
<EvilResistance> I come from the cyber security field, so the discussion of aircrack in general is something i dont agree with
<LjL> and i think if someone wants to crack his or her (or others') network, they can have the decency to do their own research on how exactly to do that
<EvilResistance> last week, someone cracked the passcode to a low-importance state-owned wifi network with aircrack
<EvilResistance> i only identified it because i was monitoring the network for errors, but you understand my concerns
<LjL> so your stance is that security shouldn't be discussed?
<LjL> and you think not discussing security helps keep it?
<AlanBell> the package should install and run, and we can tell people where the man page is and other documentation
<LjL> AlanBell: in #ubuntu. in #ubuntu-offtopic, i don't see why we can't also talk about security.
<EvilResistance> i'm not saying security can't be discussed
<EvilResistance> my only concern is with my historic monitoring of #Ubuntu channels and what the discussions of aircrack produce
 * EvilResistance has seen questions regarding it in #ubuntu and all other ubuntu channels dealt with negatively (in general)
<LjL> well i don't think we should go beyond instructions on installing it and reaching the manpage *in #ubuntu*
<LjL> but it's not #ubuntu we're talking about
<LjL> in fact i was the one who asked to take the discussion out of #ubuntu
<EvilResistance> <ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !Cod
<EvilResistance> eOfConduct
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> but while i quote ubottu here...
<EvilResistance> i point at "potentially illegal activities"
<EvilResistance> (that's !o4o btw)
<LjL> i point at "this topics are not banned"
<LjL> these*
<LjL> also it's an interesting issue you raise
<LjL> what is a "potentially" illegal activity?
<LjL> should we not talk about knives because "potentially" they can be used to kill people, other than cutting vegetables?
<LjL> i'd much rather that factoid said "illegal activities"
<AlanBell> then we get into a jurisdiction debate
<EvilResistance> i think that potentially illegal activites should at the least cover topics such as hacking, cracking wifi security, etc.
<LjL> well
<LjL> anyway
<topyli> i think it refers to different legislations around the world. it *can* be taken to mean aircrack tutorials
<EvilResistance> namely because those can be considered illegal activities
<LjL> using aircrack is not a "potentially illegal activity"
<EvilResistance> hence why i bring this up here
<LjL> cracking networks is a "potentially illegal activity"
<topyli> aircrack is certainly legal, breaking someone's wifi keys may be
<topyli> right
<AlanBell> anyhow, already if you are uncomfortable with a discussion you can ask them to stop, and expect them to do so politely
<LjL> but anyway don't worry, dexter is already scaring the guy away
<topyli> heh
<LjL> AlanBell: eh i don't agree with that either, if you're trolling, baiting, being hostile or repeating, then you must stop when asked, but otherwise, should i really stop discussing anything just because someone arbitrarily decides i should?
<Tm_T> approach aircrack discussion similarly to torrent discussion: you help people to use them for good (distributing Ubuntu for example in case of torrents) but make full stop if there's any indication to questionable activities
<Tm_T> or something
<LjL> now, slander and libel - those are things that should definitely be disallowed.
<mneptok> i'm a US gun owner. i'll always side with, "do not punish the tool because some people choose to wield it wrongly."
<mneptok> aircrack can have legitimate uses. i think discussion of the package and how to install and get basic usage should be allowed. no one is forced to participate, and the topic is never allowed to veer into actual illegal/morally questionable ground.
<topyli> well we have many packages that can be used illegally and/or "wrong"
<mneptok> exactly.
<mneptok> if the MPAA or RIAA read this channel's logs with the same regularity as some, they'd be /join-ing about now to discuss BitTorrent
<Tm_T> indeed
<topyli> which would be nice. it's about time they learned to use it!
<LjL> someone please examine this pastebin carefully  http://pastebin.com/Fzs9Dj3Z and tell me if they're thinking what i'm thinking
<AlanBell> LjL: if it just isn't executable it should say permission denied rather than file not found
<LjL> AlanBell: yeah, but also, bash says "No such file or directory" for me, not "File or directory doesn't exist", and certainly not "Filee or directory doesn't exist"
<LjL> maybe i see evil where there's none but...
<AlanBell> chkrootkit would be my next command, yes
<topyli> maybe the user just doesn't know how to copy/paste from a terminal, or maybe they translated from another language
<LjL> hm
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Masters Using much-less-than-acceptable epiteths for someone
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic I've had enough of dexter, he constantly provokes people, and accuses people assuming they're always acting in bad faith. Next time he's like this, he's getting a ban.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> You just marked "I've"
<pangolin> heh
<LjL> oh :(
<dax> LjL: "How much is it eir and how much is it ubottu?" => based on when we started doing ubottu poking, started doing eir poking, and when those stats go down, I wouldn't give much credit to ubottu's pokings.
<Tm_T> dax: ubottu does poking in private, I think that's the real difference
<dax> "11:56:22 <AlanBell> improving eir and contributing back enhancements to freenode is an appealing concept, but fewer bots seems like a less complicated architecture" => I strongly agree with this, especially since I looked at the eir bug list and the majority of them are either irrelevant to upstream or things we'd consider not a bug :\
<dax> Tm_T: ubottu's poking was ignored is the difference I saw. Several very banful operators completely disregarded it.
<dax> plus unremoved FloodBot bans were a problem
<dax> and this: "<topyli> afaik eir also has handy autoremove timeouts, which ubottu doesn't" is essentially what brought the banlist size down anyway, not notifications, imho
<dax> That's the main feature we wanted when eir was added, and if ubottu did it instead (on an opt-in basis) that'd adequately cover it, imho
<Tm_T> dax: yu, I think why ubottu's nags were ignored is because they were private
<dax> less annoying public nagging might also be nice, but I don't know what y'all consider less annoying (since notices don't annoy me)
<trinitas> LjL: my grounded time is up!!
<trinitas> sitll banned :/
<trinitas> hello??
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-15
<Jordan_U> trinitas: Nobody ever said that you would be unbanned automatically after a day. What LjL stated was "i don't feel comfortable enough removing the ban at this time, so i suggest we both take at least a day or so to think about it."
<trinitas> exactly
<Jordan_U> trinitas: In other words, come back in a day and we can begin discussing things again.
<trinitas> Jordan_U: i'll wait till LjL is around.
<Jordan_U> trinitas: OK.
<Jordan_U> pangolin: I hope you don't mind me doing that.
<pangolin> not at all
<LjL> trinitas: are you going to both respect the guidelines (everything in !etiquette more accurately) and avoid making snarky remarks about bans? in general, the idea is you remember #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel to chill in, and not a platform for complaint about your IRC situation. also if it turns out there has to be another ban, that ban will be much longer.
<oCean> ah wait, <ubuntuaddicted1> is mazda01
<bazhang> the FBI guy?
<oCean> that one
<oCean> That's the one I think
<oCean> yup, BT says it is so
<LjL> oCean: how is pw cracking illegal activity? i'm pretty sure the most common use of zip crackers is to crack passwords people have forgotten.
<oCean> really? I never forget my pw's
<LjL> good for you
<Myrtti> I WRITE THEM ON A PIECE OF PAPER AND STICK THE NOTE UNDER MY LAPTOP
<Myrtti> works EVERY time.
<topyli> Myrtti: i know, it's a very helpful habit
<Tm_T> trinitas: are you there?
<oCean> LjL: Actually I use KeePassX to not to lose valueable passwords. truth is, I was busy with other things, missed the context and probably should not have responded at that discussion at all
<oCean> but i still wonder, when _should_ we break off such a discussion. IMO posting lines like "I used to crack rars too" don't give much confidence on how the discussion will develop. It's like the discussion on aircrack-ng I think
<LjL> oCean: ok. my stance anyway is, unless it's clear the user is doing X for illegal purposes (because he somehow makes it clear), then i assume good faith.
<LjL> oCean, the guy was looking for packages, seems appropriate for #ubuntu. if he had started getting into the specifics of how ZIP passwords work or the like, maybe he should have been redirected.
<oCean> Ok, that seems a better approach anyway
<LjL> oCean: and don't think people are smart enough to avoid mentioning their illegal intentions... more often than not, people *will* candidly say they're trying to pirate something / "crack into the neighbor's wifi" / etc. so if they don't, there's a fair chance they're trying to do something legitimate.
<oCean> hehe, yeah, I've seen that happen.
<oCean> So, it's a good approach also because otherwise they will turn the discussion into one on the channel rules/guidelines. Something that is less likely to happen when someone is so candid about their illegal intention
<pangolin> trinitas: are you around?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-07
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (klasa1b10:)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (THEBILL)
<bkerensa> Same person coming in on polish dsl and spamming/trolling
<bkerensa> looks like they are resetting their modem to get a slightly different hostmask
<elky> since when do people need to startx to install ubuntu?
<IdleOne> you don't
<elky> see burntreynolds in #u then
<IdleOne> I'm going to guess a bad burn or he burnt a server.iso
<IdleOne> elky: problem is they are running backtrack
<IdleOne> or trying to
<elky> yeah, i figured. was eating dinner though ;)
<IdleOne> not inclined to help them at all
<bkerensa> I believe Mongolski is the same guy
<bkerensa> watching him
<Myrtti> bkerensa: polish school
<Myrtti> I assume
<Myrtti> computer class or student using one
<Tm_T> IRC, Poland, can I has memoriez?
<Myrtti> indeed
<bkerensa> Poland does not seem like a place I would be keen on visiting
<bkerensa> :D
<Tm_T> bkerensa: why not? there's plenty of nice IRC users atleast.
<bkerensa> Tm_T: The only things I know about Poland unfortunately come from Hollywood narrations of WWII
<bkerensa> So
<bkerensa> Very cold = Does not sound fun
<IdleOne> any place that incented perogi is alright by me
<IdleOne> invented also
<Tm_T> bkerensa: Poland cold? wut?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Did Poland create it? It looks like Gyoza to me
<bkerensa> :P
<Tm_T> "Winters are rather cold, with average temperatures around 3 °C (37.4 °F) in the northwest and −6 °C (21 °F) in the northeast. " ... how that is cold by any meters, I wonder
<IdleOne> Gyoza?
<IdleOne> -6c is not cold
<bkerensa> Gyoza/Jiǎozi = Dough Dumpling with Filling
<bkerensa> looks just like a Perogi but Chinese have been making it since before Poland existed ;)
<IdleOne> currently -13c here and it is rather warm
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jiaozi!.jpg
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I like Chinese food also :)
<bkerensa> Me too... I like Japanese better though :) nothing like some good Nigiri or Sashimi
<Tm_T> IdleOne: around that here too
<bkerensa> Tm_T: its only 30F here and I feel like imminent doom is here
<IdleOne> you pacific coast people are not from strong stock
<IdleOne> The trees, maybe
 * IdleOne hugs bkerensa and steals his Gyoza
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Do you have your tattoo touched up at all anymore? I'm going to get some more orange and black added I think
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I haven't had it touched up at all.
<IdleOne> not to mention the artist who did it is 600 miles away but I haven't needed it touched since it was done.
<bkerensa> :D
<IdleOne> lighter colours will tend to bleed more
<bkerensa> I'm getting a Tux in the Summer likely
<IdleOne> I was worried about the green but it's been 5 years and it is still bright
<bkerensa> :D
<IdleOne> I don't like penguins that much :)
<IdleOne> next tattoo I get will be a cover up on my right shoulder.
<bkerensa> Someone from Redhat said if I ever switch to Fedora/RH they would pay to remove the Ubuntu :P
<IdleOne> I am thinking of getting the nicks of all my favorite Ubuntu ops :P
<bkerensa> lol
<IdleOne> For the log readers, there is also room for those of you who wish to buy space, $5USD per letter
<bkerensa> psh :)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: http://www.steveo.com/gallery/pictures/tattoos/big/14.jpg
<IdleOne> yeah, he got a tattoo of himself
<bkerensa> crazy
<IdleOne> dumbest tattoo ever
<IdleOne> hmm, could have been worse.
<AlanBell> Robbilie: hi, whats up Robbilie?
<bazhang> lubuntu has a PPC install?
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> bios? there's no bios in a powerbook
<bazhang> hahaha "a bash script"
<Corey> Er, disregard.
<jrib> hexabit_M: hi.  The bot should be okay as long as it does not speak (publicly or privately) in response to activity in the channel
<hexabit_M> Hi. Ok no its just like a client but one can not use it to send text yet. :)
<DJones> It sounds a very interesting project
<jrib> hexabit_M: great.  You can ask #freenode if there's anything they would like you to do about the bot being on the network (for example you can get a cloak indicating it's a bot)
<Fuchs> from our pov bots are allowed as long as they don't disrubt the network, nothing special is needed, a bot cloak can be granted if both the bot and owner confirm. </freenode>
<DJones> JUst for clarity and so other ops know what the bot is doing, this was hexabit_M's original message in #u "Helo from Sweden! I coded a ircclient (like a bot) for blind people that reads all msgs out loud in  speakers. Would it be ok to test it for a couple of days in this channel?
<jrib> hexabit_M: seems like it should be fine in #ubuntu then.  Good luck with your project
<hexabit_M> Ok i will do that. Thanks again for your help. I will show you the source etc later. :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-08
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu afk9125 (~asd@186.136.72.245) offtopic not helpful inappropriate language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Tr3nT appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Tr3nT appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Tr3nT)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Ikillcypjer)
<bkerensa> hmms
<bazhang> he moved to ##windows at long last
<Pici> "my graphics are NVIDIA using the radeon drivers."
<bazhang> nice!
<bazhang> that is a SUpreme hack
<bazhang> hi LinSve
<LinSve> Hi, kind of new to this irc stuff. No chat window I take it.
<bazhang> whats the need for an op there LinSve
<LinSve> Hi, I am a student of Linköping University. We have a course on open source operating systems and have been told to use Ubuntu. There seems to be a problem with your IRC channel though.
<bazhang> which is?
<LinSve> Do I need to make some kind of Ubuntu account?
<bazhang> no
<LinSve> Right now I am sitting in the school library on my laptop using my BF phone as a hot-spot.
<LinSve> Nobody from the entire student block can enter Ubuntu. The students who live here and took this class before us said they had the same problem. All the guys started using so called shell accounts to get around the problem. I have never been in #Ubuntu before.
<LinSve> Why can't I log it?
<Myrtti> well, it's a bit difficult to troubleshoot if we don't know your original blocked IP
<LinSve> blocked?
<Myrtti> and if it is the network altogether or if you can't access #ubuntu but can other channels
<LinSve>  I have never hacked anybody or done anything wrong.
<Myrtti> well I assume blocked
<Myrtti> banned
<Myrtti> again, details would be nice
<LinSve> How do I see what the IP is ?
<Myrtti> what message do you get when you try to connect and what ip address you're connecting from
<LinSve> Let me call home and ask them. One sec
<LinSve> Got this on a sms. Not sure if its is what you need. 85.224.0.0/13
<LinSve> Is that the IP?
<LinSve> Myrtti was that right?
<Myrtti> possibly, I'm surprised though that the whois doesn't say it's the university network of Sweden, which I assume Sweden has
<LinSve> Its the student houses
<Myrtti> well I can't see anything for that ip address
<LinSve> It says banned from what I was just told.
<LinSve> but the other people in my class are all using so called shell accounts.
<LinSve> Think that is silly.
<Myrtti> using shell accounts have other benefits
<LinSve> I just want to finish the course.
<LinSve> Don't care about all the geek things the guys are doing.
<Myrtti> well there's nothing for that ip address that blocks it atleast on the channel level
<LinSve> Oh, just got told our IP span is 85.228.12.0-85.228.207.255
<ikonia> that's a net range
<ikonia> why would you get a net range sent as an SMS ??
<LinSve> and we use a router in each house.
<LinSve> I am using a 3G phone as a hot spot since I am studying
<Myrtti> there's nothing on that range either
<LinSve> and I needed to talk to somebody here too.
<Myrtti> are you sure the problem is only for joining #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> have you tried other channels and if so which?
<LinSve> Only ubuntu from what I hear
<LinSve> this one
<LinSve> well I am on the 3G so that does not say much.
<ikonia> LinSve: 1.) log off your hotspot 2.) connect using your normal network 3.) join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> we can then try to resolve this
<LinSve> Thank you ikonia
<LinSve> It will take me about 15 min to walk home. Will you be here then?
<Myrtti> we've been here for years.
<ikonia> someone will be active in the channel
<LinSve> ikonia thanks for being helpful. Ill be back in about 15-20 min.
<bazhang> LinSven, hi
<LinSven> Hello, I am back. Sorry it took a while to install mIRC.
<LinSven> I did not have IRC on my home computer. Ubuntu is starting to seem like a better OS to have even at home!
<LinSven> OK I tired to login to #ubuntu but I get what the other get too
<LinSven> I took a picture to show you what it looks like.
<LinSven> http://i45.tinypic.com/1zfug7c.png
<LinSven> BTW think you bazhang for waiting for me. I am kind of new to all this "open source" stuff and there are a lot of guys here at the student house that are not all that happy to help out =(
<LinSven> All I hear is "Google it". At time much worse things about reading a * manual.
<Pici> LinSven: Just give us a sec to figure this out.
<LinSven> Thank you.
<Pici> LinSven: You should be able to join #ubuntu now
<LinSven> Thank you so much Pici
<LinSven> yay it works =)
<Pici> yay
<bazhang> <drifter> i replaced ubuntu with earphones
<IdleOne> LinSven: if there is nothing else please /part this channel
<jsec> Hey I wasn't aware that script automatically ran like that. It's been disabled. Sorry about that.
<Pici> jsec: Sure, no problem. I've removed the ban.
<jsec> Thanks.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ztgu)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-09
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu graydragon not making sense/giving conflicting stories goals etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins_wk said: chromebook is Installing Ubuntu on a Chromebook C7: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/12/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acers-199-c7-chromebook/
<jrib> why is Pici always mistaken for a bot? :x
<tinyfox> he is one.
<Pici> boop
<jpds> jrib: He's a PC.
<te> timmy
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-10
<bazhang> ascii spam; not seen that for a long while
<k1l> its not that i have see this coming after the bot commands before :/
<ikonia> @mark lorddelta #ubuntu-offtopic multiple "shit" usage after being asked not to, asked him to join #ubuntu-ops said "no thanks" so can stay banned
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu xcat poor attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lhavelund> https://www.facebook.com/events/429226763815446/
<Myrtti> awww
<lhavelund> :)
<Tm_T> wwwwaaaa
<Tm_T> lhavelund: want to have an advice from old and (not so) wise?
<Tm_T> I give it anyway, never forget and always remember to, to, what was that, well, what that thing does here?! ->
<Tm_T> ah, yes, I need coffee after having eaten
<Tm_T> hi lorddelta
<lorddelta> Greetings, I'm here to inquire as to the sentence/severity of my ban. It seems I received an auto-ban from #ubuntu-offtopic the other day for some mild language. Could anyone help me?
<Tm_T> lorddelta: as far as I know it was not any kind of autoban (and bans are not punishment) (:
<Tm_T> lorddelta: do you know why you were banned?
<lorddelta> Tm_T: I have an idea but I'll not repeat the word here I suppose.
<Tm_T> lorddelta: were you requested to not use that word multiple times?
<lorddelta> Tm_T: I don't recall being asked to stop; if I did it was during that conversation.
<lorddelta> it was not*
<Tm_T> lorddelta: ikonia might have not been clear enough but you did respond to him about it
<lorddelta> I did message him this morning, I really shouldn't have been up (it was 5 in the morning), and I needed to get sleep.
<lorddelta> Oh, I didn't get a message from ikonia?
<Tm_T> lorddelta: in the channel, within the conversation, you did (:
<Tm_T> and you did respond
<lorddelta> Tm_T: I could I perhaps see the logs? I'm not sure if my software supports that at this time.
<Tm_T> lorddelta: it's not publicly logged channel, so one moment...
<Tm_T> lorddelta: the key point is for me that if you agree to play nice, I have no objections on letting you in (:
<Tm_T> lorddelta: you can do that?
<lorddelta> Tm_T: I am sorry, I believe I can when my head is on straight. Fewer late hours, and I've added a filter in the software to help avert issues in future.
<Tm_T> it's allright
<lorddelta> Is balderdash ok?
<lorddelta> As an acceptable word.
<Tm_T> I don't see a point for using such words in the first place
<Tm_T> but I believe the idea is to respect others, I don't think there can be a list of words that are ok and what are not
<lorddelta> I understand, would self-censoring be better then? i.e. replace with ***
<lorddelta> I don't mean as a license for saying whatever I want to
<Tm_T> you shouldn't have need for such things in the first place (:
<Tm_T> lorddelta: your ban is lifted now, you may try joining the channel
<lorddelta> The decisions I made last night were poor, but the mistake would have been less if I had the filter setup I'd imagine.
<lorddelta> Tm_T: thanks.
<lhavelund> Tm_T: By all means!
<lhavelund> Advice is good
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1751 users, 10 overflows, 1761 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1704 users, 12 overflows, 1716 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-11
<ubottu> psusi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Herb_George_Edwi said: My name is Lee. Lee Mann is the full name. I am from Oregon. And I have been going to school in Southern California and can't afford to go home to Oregon to see my family. When I started school I locked arms with my family and we all cried as they left for good. I miss them, and want to see them. Think you can help me out with my travel expenses?
<AlanBell> not sure ubottu has the money for that
<jussi> haha
<jussi> ubottu: is broke :P
<ubottu> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> yeah, shaddup
<Tm_T> seems to be working just fine, broken how? (;
<Altair> i want see red colors
<k1l_> Altair: what do you mean?
<Altair> nothing bye bye
<k1l_> o_O
<lhavelund> o_o
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-12
<bazhang> <ogist> i dont think the creators of linux and ubuntu understand much about what a shortcut on a desktop is
<bazhang> linux !=Ubuntu
<bazhang> what!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ogist)
<bazhang> first the ill defined support needs, then the flooding, now the name-calling.   I sense a pattern...
<bazhang> nice find IdleOne perhaps we should add that to the !steam factoid
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve <----- ie that
<IdleOne> go ahead :)
<IdleOne> it is in the topic of #ubuntu-steam
<IdleOne> added
<bazhang> ok nice
<bazhang> <phong_> i'm not good at reading it man
<bazhang> <phong_> can't you just tell me what to do?
<bazhang> hehe
<Slart> Hello, getting pms from YoltA .. something about evolution bla bla bla
<Slart> that's all.. bye
<bazhang> got him, and the spam in PM
<bazhang> ie YoltA
<k1l> didnt get the spam so far. did they mention it to the staff, already?
<bazhang> not a staff level issue afaict, unless he goes network wide, and even then its iffy
<bazhang> * [anomalous] (~anomalous@bas12-kitchener06-2925333285.dsl.bell.ca): Anomalous
<bazhang> seems familiar
<bazhang> ie in spreading nonsense
<bazhang> * anomalous is going to petition devs to rename distro 'ubrokentu' or 'ublundertu' or 'umadamistake'
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<k1l> yep
<bazhang> wants to know about using wine in wubi on raring, oh yeah
<bazhang> he's an arch troll
<bazhang> note the "ubuntu wants to handhold" statement
<k1l> @btlogin
<bazhang> <ChronicleX> Squarism:  you can run ubuntu on windows as a native application
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Tabis said: ubottu: thanks, but grub is actually working fine. maybe - but not certain about it - there's an error in menu.lst
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (invariant will not listen and keeps on ranting)
<Pricey> there
<Pricey> ok...
<Pricey> in /msg
<k1l_> i see no chance for calming down, for now
<Pricey> k1l: I can't imagine the kick helped matters.
<k1l> Pricey: i dont see the point in talking to him and disrupt the support channel just because he doesnt like the answers that were given to him but were right
<Pricey> k1l: If you're of that opinion then I would've thought going straight to a quiet or ban would've been better. Just kicking him so he can be annoyed, rejoin and be angrier doesn't strike me as helpful.
<k1l> i count a kick as a warning. its more than just asking to stop and less than doing a ban
<Pricey> k1l: Does it ever work?
<k1l> Pricey: it works sometimes. but if the user is in rage mode some even go insane after a mute (when they realise that they are muted) and flood or spam with different accounts and ips. so i dont think there is perfect solution to this :/
<invariant> tsimpson, why do you let people ban me when I point out that Ubuntu developers are incompetent when they ship an OS that cannot burn optical media via the commandline (via wodim)?
<invariant> Why do you promote responses by socalled staff which have no technical skills whatsoever that don't even read the discussion before opening their ignorant mouths?
<IdleOne> invariant: #ubuntu is not the proper place to point that out, there is #ubuntu-discuss where users can discuss the pros and cons of Ubuntu and other Ubuntu related topics.
<IdleOne> invariant: of course that discussion needs to be respectful
<invariant> IdleOne, I find it hardly respectful to ban someone who tries to help.
<IdleOne> invariant: what you were doing was ranting, not helping.
<invariant> IdleOne, I am reporting an issue which should have been release critical.
<IdleOne> like i said #ubuntu is not the proper channel for that, you can report issues by filling a bug on launchpad.net
<invariant> IdleOne, the issue has already been reported.
<invariant> IdleOne, like I said a LONG time ago.
<invariant> IdleOne, like I said: why do people that don't even read what I say judge anything about me?
<IdleOne> ok, so you mark yourself as affected and add a comment that could be helpful to the devs.
<invariant> That's not exactly advertising your skills.
<invariant> IdleOne, anything which can be said about the issue has already been said.
<IdleOne> invariant: You are not reading what I am saying. #ubuntu, the channel you were reporting the issue in, is not the place for it to be reported.
<invariant> IdleOne, except why Ubuntu shipped broken software in the first place.
<invariant> IdleOne, I just want to know why that is.
<invariant> Is it incompetence or do you just don't want things to work?
<IdleOne> Ask the devs on the bug
<invariant> I don't believe the devs are never around.
<IdleOne> invariant: if you think you can help make it better patches welcomes
<invariant> IdleOne, I cannot help an organization that doesn't have the same goals as I do.
<invariant> IdleOne, as such, I first need an answer.
<invariant> I want software to work -- out of the box. I don't want an OS developed by people who shouldn't be allowed near to a computer.
<IdleOne> I can't give an answer if I don't know it. I can tell you that #ubuntu is for support and not reporting issues, if you need specific help with something we can do that, if all you want to do is discuss an issue, we can't do that in #ubuntu.
<invariant> I only need support when things do not work and for the rest there is RTFM.
<IdleOne> invariant: What exactly qualifies you to judge who is competent enough to do anything?
<invariant> IdleOne, I am awesome.
<invariant> IdleOne, but please stick to the fact.
<IdleOne> I see, well the ban will stay in place. launchpad for bug reports. start a blog for your rants. have a nice rest of your day.
<invariant> The fact is that Ubuntu ships a broken version of wodim.
<invariant> Another fact is that you apply censorship better than the Chinese.
<invariant> I don't really get how that has anything to do with 'for human beings'.
<IdleOne> help fix it. I don't care to see it ranted on without end in #ubuntu and it so happens that is one of the channel rules.
<invariant> More like 'run by a fascist corporation'.
<invariant> Can't you imagine how someone might come to that conclusion?
<invariant> You are like a low-intelligence machine that's replying.
<IdleOne> sure I can. They would be wrong, but I can still see how one would come to that conclusion.
<invariant> No information is contained in your responses.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-13
<bazhang> <hacker> Ignore hackinblack
<bazhang> coincidence that I just removed hackinblack, and this hacker fellow joined, just as hackinblack was threatening to ban evade?
<bazhang> <metal> i caught a thread on this before, from archlinux or may be another buttrack
<bazhang> arch is not that bad!
<bazhang> hi frankenhawg
<frankenhawg> \0/ hi
<hacker> Hello
<bazhang> whats the issue frankenhawg
<frankenhawg> testing install
<bazhang> frankenhawg, this is the wrong channel for that
<frankenhawg> thanks
<hackeribeat> Hello
<hackeribeat> Can I be unbannwd
<hackeribeat> I'm sorry
<bazhang> frankenhawg, if theres nothing else please exit the channel
<hackeribeat> Bazhang can you urban me
<bazhang> hackeribeat, wait
<hackeribeat> How long ?
<bazhang> as long as it takes
<hackeribeat> You banned both my IPs
<bazhang> why did you ban evade
<hackeribeat> Will I be unbanned by tomorrow or monday
<hackeribeat> ?
<bazhang> <HackinBlack> And I can change my ip
<bazhang> <HackinBlack> Wanna play ?
<bazhang> that was you? ^
<hackeribeat> Yes we played
<hackeribeat> Sadly yes
<hackeribeat> ?
<bazhang> so what was this about "freedom of religion" and repeating "I'm Amish"   in #ubuntu
<hackeribeat> It was nonsense
<bazhang> and when told to stop, you said, that No, it's on topic
<hackeribeat> You offended my religion I got mad
<bazhang> hackeribeat, do you know the chat channel?
<hackeribeat> No
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<hackeribeat> Yes but I need ubuntu seriously for help
<hackeribeat> Later on when I need iy
<hackeribeat> It
<hackeribeat> Could I be unbanned ?
<bazhang> think about that next time before you start with the "I'm Amish" etc nonsense
<hackeribeat> ?
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com
<hackeribeat> Yes / no?
<hackeribeat> Why can't you unban me?
<bazhang> yes or no what
<bazhang> I dont see you needing #ubuntu
<hackeribeat> I do
<hackeribeat> For help
<hackeribeat> When I get my laptop back from repair
<bazhang> all you did was nonsense there.
<hackeribeat> I sorry
<bazhang> the bans will NOT be removed at this time.
<hackeribeat> Later?
<bazhang> possibly
<hackeribeat> Please don't forget I need support when laptop comes back
<bazhang> please dont forget that using the channel for nonsense, getting quieted, then banned, ban evading is not the way to get support in #ubuntu
<hackeribeat> I know
<hackeribeat> I sorry
<bazhang> so why do it
<hackeribeat> U offended my religion
<bazhang> why was your religion mentioned in a support channel at all
<hackeribeat> Wrong channel
<bazhang> so that is all on YOU
<hackeribeat> I use this app don't know how to use it
<bazhang> ok, well you need to learn how to use it
<hackeribeat> Ok
<bazhang> so askubuntu.com for your support needs.
<hackeribeat> But I'll be unbanned though right?
<bazhang> at this time, no.
<hackeribeat> Later I mean
<bazhang> could be
<bazhang> there's no set time on bans.
<hackeribeat> So whos going to unban me ?
<bazhang> hackeribeat, come back in a week, and we can discuss.
<hackeribeat> A week!?
<hackeribeat> That's outrageous
<bazhang> is that too soon? lets make it two weeks then
<hackeribeat> For a mistake
<bazhang> so see you in two weeks.
<hackeribeat> I'm reporting you you play me
<bazhang> our discussion about your ban is concluded hackeribeat , please dont idle here
<hackeribeat> I'll be back
<bazhang> see you in 2 weeks.
<hackeribeat> In fo time you will be repayed
<bazhang> not sure what that means.  see you in two weeks. Please dont idle here, thanks hackeribeat
<hackeribeat> I idle here if I want
<bazhang> not really, no...
<hackeribeat> Resetting modem as we speak
<hackeribeat> See you in a bit
<bazhang> to ban evade?
<hackeribeat> You unfair
<bazhang> ok bye
<hackeribeat> Yes to ban evade
<hackeribeat> Anand I'm back in lobby :)
<hackeribeat> Enjoy
<bazhang> * [MaxElite] (48c6d2e9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.72.198.210.233): ip72-198-210-233.om.om.cox.net/72.198.210.233
<bazhang> could it be?
<hackeribeat> What ?
<bazhang> your ban evading client^
<hackeribeat> What?
<hackeribeat> No my modem is still resetting
<hackeribeat> I can't reset that fast
<bazhang> <MaxElite> I am getting my laptop back for repair, but need to know if i should install the latest 12.10 or 12.04 witch i had before
<bazhang> <hackeribeat> Please don't forget I need support when laptop comes back
<hackeribeat> Yes ?
<hackeribeat> That is not me
<hackeribeat> Good eyes though
<bazhang> hackeribeat, please exit now
<hackeribeat> What ?
<hackeribeat> What's the matter Bazhang
<bazhang> hackeribeat, sorry, I'm busy now.
<hackeribeat> Wah really :( but we were playing
<IdleOne> hackeribeat: Please part this channel now. You can return in 2 weeks and discuss the ban removal
<hackeribeat> 2 weeks is to long
<bazhang> make it 4 then
<IdleOne> 2 weeks is the amount of time it will have to be
<bazhang> for the 3 ban evasions of the last two minutes
<hackeribeat> Changing ip 5 seconds vs 2 weeks on an old ip
<bazhang> see you in a month hackeribeat
<hackeribeat> I havny been ban evading lol
<hackeribeat> I'll see u in 10 seconds
<bazhang> it was your brother/cousin/otherfamilymember?
<hackeribeat> And I'm back
<hackeribeat> We can play all day
<IdleOne> Enough of this silliness, please part this channel
<hackeribeat> We play some more ill keep changing IPs
<bazhang> yeah, he's not back
<bazhang> <petergk> how is connected the zeitgeist system to the gps data sender?
<bazhang> more implications of spyware etc
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1761 users, 0 overflows, 1761 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sergio_br2 said: ubottu: How can i report if the software is not in the official repositories?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sergio_br2 said: ubottu: this is the point
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-06
<LjL> tsu
<LjL> mao tse chu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1538 users, 0 overflows, 1538 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1542 users, 0 overflows, 1542 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1537 users, 0 overflows, 1537 limit))
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (PebkacJones banned in offtopic and continues to troll)
<LjL> where the funk is funkyhat
<LjL> no seriously though, does anyone have any news about him?
<AlanBell> he was around in December
<LjL> yes...
<LjL> 26 is the last i have of him
<LjL> then he multiplied like he often does on irc
<LjL> and then disappeared. his blog host is down now
<phunyguy> ^
<Myrtti> magic
<LjL> :o
<funkyHat> Hello!
<LjL> funkyHat: sure, feel free to reappear because someone else invokes you!
<ikonia> summon $X
<LjL> yes, indeed
<funkyHat> Actually I reappeared because you invoked me, LjL.
<LjL> funkyHat: well your domain is still dead! respawn
<LjL> also query
<LjL> BUT
<Myrtti> well, that escalated quickly
<LjL> i seem to do that to people lately :|
<LjL> i...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | FUNKYHAT PLEASE DON'T GO
<LjL> oh he's back
<funkyHat> maybe
<funkyHat> aww <3 topic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, r00tking said: !ops b0x is telling users to use windows
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, r00tking said: !ops b0x is abusing and "advising" people to use windows.
<LjL> maybe he's got a good reason!
<DJones> Maybe r00tking needs to actually read whats been said
<Pici> Maybe he should stop abusing the trigger too.
 * Pici isn't following the conversation though.
<LjL> oh lordie
<LjL> funkyHats: i just wanted ONE OF YOU back
<Myrtti> and that would be the reason he's not been around
<jbroome> funkyconnection, amirite?!
<Myrtti> snerk
<LjL> well i told him on the gee pluses, can't do more than that ;(
<LjL> except banning the heck out of him *again*, but at that point, might just kick him in the k instead
<Pici> you could send him an email
<LjL> well but, i was talking to him on G+ a moment ago so that seemed like the best bet
<Pici> well, that works too ;)
<LjL> maybe i could register 12 fake G+ accounts and message him from all of them
<LjL> ... which is uncomfortably close to my very first freenode experience
<LjL> which i probably shouldn't mention as staff might still have it logged
<Myrtti> I have 99 problems, but clones ain't one
<LjL> not sure i have a clone problem
<DJones> Movies you never wanted to see "Star Wars: Attack of the funkyhats"
<LjL> but i certainly do end up in ##fix_your_crap a LOT of the time
<DJones> ok, not content with monopolising all the funkyhat* nicks, when they get banforwarded, they change to funkyha** nicks
 * LjL approves hggdh's new quitmsg
<hggdh> heh
<LjL> lhavelund: boo?
<lhavelund> LjL: boop
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1665 users, 0 overflows, 1665 limit))
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hey.....
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i have been banned from #Ubuntu for no reason?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> they let me in for a few minutes then i get a ban after not even writting anything
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ??
<elky> You appear to be demonstrating the necessity of the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<elky> I am also pretty certain you are CosmikDaniel who was banned from #ubuntu on January 2nd following abusive language after being instructed to follow the guidelines.
<elky> Thus, the new ban has the extra weight of preventing ban evasion.
<LjL> choozez
<hggdh> trans
<hggdh> ugh, wrong terminal, sorry
<LjL> no, just gay
<hggdh> :-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, b2w said: ubottu festival is text to speech i am asking about speech to text?
<ubottu> In ubottu, b2w said: ubottu is festival a speech to text tool?
<Go|dFish_> Hi
<Go|dFish_> Does Tom Brady have a Machine HEad
<Go|dFish_> !ops
<Go|dFish_> Does Tom Brady have a Machine HEad
<IdleOne> last time I checked, no.
<Go|dFish_> IdleOne: how come we dont talk anymore
<Go|dFish_> we used to be like family
<Go|dFish_> this bullshit cant be true
<LjL> maybe we need to think about things
<LjL> take a break
<LjL> maybe see other people
<IdleOne> Go|dFish_: the bad language is why we stopped talking
<Go|dFish_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UYY8Oo5MzI
<Go|dFish_> THIS BULLSHIT cant be true WE ALL USED TO BE A FAMILY
<IdleOne> I think what really caused the split was when you started listening to that rock n roll music
<IdleOne> soon after that you became withdrawn and uncommunicative
<LjL> rock and roll
<LjL> come on
<LjL> that's positively satanic
<LjL> please, Go|dFish_, i wish you all the best. you need to repent.
<Go|dFish_> JESUS IS COMING bACK
<LjL> that always works
<IdleOne> I hope this time he brings some donuts
<tsimpson> holy ones, or ones with jam?
<IdleOne> both
<IdleOne> holy jammers
<hggdh> heh
<bazhang> we need to tell him about tpb lens
<bazhang> <swithdark1> plaise server cart credit ?
<ikonia> I have no idea what that means
<ikonia> I just saw it too
<bazhang> cc #s?
<drunkloser> !ops
<jbroome> wat
<drunkloser> I love someone who is married to a husband how can i break them up?
<hggdh> the blood of the saints have power (but only from dead saints)
<bazhang> hggdh, heh
<bazhang> congrats on being named to the council btw
<hggdh> bazhang: thank you
<NictraSavios> Hello, am I banned on #Ubuntu? I get "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel" when I try to query for assistance.
<Pici> NictraSavios: looks like you have a mute against you.  Please hold on, and another op will be with you.
<Pici> (I have a conference call I need to attend right now :/)
<LjL> @btlogin
<NictraSavios> Thank you very much.
<LjL> urgh drama
<LjL> i see there have been a few kicks/bans on you NictraSavios, anyway since i'm not actually an #ubuntu op, i can't do much about this one... still, maybe being less argumentative would help ;(
<NictraSavios> LjL, Haha, I have has this account for a long time. I'm not sure if they have date stamps, but many are from highschool. Lets just say I've matured a lot since then, but then again don't we all? Albeit, I do come off a little up tight and admittedly I do question things to find out "why"... which can come off wrong. Besides that, yeah.. I can be argumentative in a bad way and slightly random/off-topic occasionally. Those are issues
<NictraSavios> that I have been making an effort to resolve (Under other nicknames).
<LjL> NictraSavios: well the bans i saw were between 2011 and 2013, the last 2011 one was me banning you because you were giving a command line to obliterate a partition ;( anyway, the current one is just a mute, so it can probably be assumed it wasn't something *extremely* serious, and an op will remove it after talking about it
<NictraSavios> I know what it was from. I used a word which I cannot spell out since I don't want *another* ban. But, it was an auto mute for a curse.
<LjL> no, it wasn't very auto
<IdleOne> there was no cursing, you were being argumentative and offering random help without having any knowledge of the problem at hand, which seems to be a recurring theme for you.
<NictraSavios> Oh, coincidence then. I was begin argumentative because I *thought* that I knew what was going on, because from what I did read it sounded like a topic I knew a lot on. (In the past that was *NOT* the case, I just *thought* I knew a lot about what I was doing. 2 years and a lot of books, and a lot of growing have changed that.) I was wrong, but it turned into a debate about *why* I shouldn't have butted in, and I became defensive (A
<NictraSavios> nd stupid... lets not forget stupid and ignorant.). Trust me, this is not just an online issue... Its something that has been a reocurring issue for me in real life and that I *am* working on.
<LjL> at least, your lines are about as long as mines, if not more
<LjL> i like that
<IdleOne> What has changed since Dec 29th 2013 that would lead us to believe you won't behave in the same way you have in the past 2-3 years?
<NictraSavios> Have you ever met someone who changed over night? Without any mistakes they went from the black jacket know it all to an adult? Yeah, I'm going to make mistakes. The point is, they are getting less frequent. (At least, I think they are. If not, let me know so I can figure out why, and work harder)
<NictraSavios> I'm still not an adult, I'm just... finally realizing that I have to treat people the same way I want to be treated and most importantly, learn to shut up and walk away.
<NictraSavios> Actually, more correctly: I need to learn to apologize, then shut up and walk away.
<NictraSavios> And this realization isn't something that happened recently. I'm a human: work in progress.
<IdleOne> NictraSavios: I'll remove the mute but I would like you to read the guidelines for using ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Please make sure you do.
<NictraSavios> I'll do that before saying another word in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> alright, thanks and have a good day
<NictraSavios> Thank you, you too!
<k1l> jtrucks: should talk to "peer" :)
<knome> ooops...
<k1l> hehe :)
<LjL> jtrucks: are you trying to be the new funkyhat
<LjL> also, how did ldunn get caught into this
<LjL> also, why did topyli leave
<LjL> WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-08
 * jtrucks is lost.
<LjL> well you were klined, and so was ldunn!
<LjL> but you came back
<LjL> then again, ldunn is staff so if he can't un-kline himself, i don't know who could
<ubottu> drunkloser called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <wobblywu2>
<bazhang> he's back!
<elky> nope
<elky> it is some silly kid who is copying l j l's stealing of the nick
<LjL> it's not stealing if wobblywu never registered it in the first place
<LjL> i registered that nickname in like 2008
<LjL> gave him the password, too, but he didn't care
<elky> i'm not sure the kid realises this
<bazhang> Raid 3?
<IdleOne> @mark Psil0Cybin sent a PM letting him know tha he triggered the floodbots 32 times and that if he didn't control his usage of the enter I would ban him.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> did he actually hit 32?
<IdleOne> he did
<somsip> Could I raise a minor issue?
<Flannel> somsip: Sure, what's up?
<somsip> Flannel: I'll flag this and see what you think. For the last few days Psi0cybin has been asking for support in #ubuntu. He's gone from not being able to install the iso to a USB, through raid setup, and now is needing help on setting up an NIC
<somsip> His requests are contiunous and I've stopped trying to help others in the channel because it's so spammy. He repeatedly ignores requests not to use enter for punctuation, from the bot and others
<somsip> He;s not really doing much wrong, but I wondered if someone could have a word...
<Flannel> somsip: I'm not entirely sure how to respond to you, other than to tell you that unfortunately, we've already had a word with him.  But we'll continue to keep an eye on him and take additional action as necessary.
<somsip> Flannel: that's fair enough then. As long as it's been noted, that's all I was checking on
<Flannel> somsip: Thanks. We appreciate you bringing it to our attention!
<somsip> Flannel: no worries. Back into the fray then...
<Flannel> IdleOne: Are you around?
<IdleOne> I already gave him a public warning just a minute ago
<Flannel> (Because I'd like to ping him again re: enter as punctuation, but I think it'd be more effective coming as a followup from you)
<Flannel> Ah, ok.
<IdleOne> if he triggers the bot again I'll ban
<IdleOne> or you can, whoever gets to the hammer first
<IdleOne> it's over there on the wall next to the sign that says Saw
<Flannel> Is that above or below the "In case of Zombies, Break Glass" chainsaw?
<IdleOne> below
<IdleOne> The bat is above
<Flannel> gotcha
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1613 users, 1 overflows, 1614 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1606 users, 0 overflows, 1606 limit))
<ikonia> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: hello
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> gday
<ikonia> just signed in and saw you, how can we help today ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> been banned from #ubuntu still for no reason
<ikonia> for no reason ?
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> yeah
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> well it's beyond me
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> how is your day?
<ikonia> hang on, let me see if I can see why you where banned
<ikonia> I won't be a moment
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ty
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> afk brb
<ikonia> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: let me know when you're back please.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> im back
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: have you been using any other nicknames ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> Dark_Angel
<ikonia> is there any history / other problems you've been spoken to about in the #ubuntu channels
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> Angel_Of_Sorrow
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> no..i dont understand it
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ive been banned all of a sudden.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> when i come back it leaves me in the chan for several minutes then kicks/bans me
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> without reason
<ikonia> I can see you being a little bit annoying by aking the same question over and over in a space of a few days
<ikonia> "how has linux improved since 2007"
<ikonia> but I'm just trying to put together the events that lead to your ban as there are multiple ones against on on the same day
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i just want a reason
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> it just says #ubuntu unable to join
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> im helpful to people
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> it doesnt bother me anymore\
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i will be using OpenSuse anyway
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i just wanted to hang out there incase
<ikonia> ok, well I'll look into it and get back to you (I'll send you a private message so you do'nt have to wait in the channel)
<ikonia> but it looks like (at the moment) because you keep randomly asking the same question over and over
<ikonia> but I'll need a little bit of time to confirm that
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> thanks very much
<ikonia> good luck using suse
<ikonia> out of interest is the nickname CosmikDaniel you ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> yes.. its my favourite. ubuntu was my first love
 * Angel_Of_Sorrow1 nods
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i was frustrated a while back
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i apologise\
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> it was me
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> it's true
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> im sorry
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> but it wasnt me
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> my little brother
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> got on my machine
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> sorry about that
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i was actually banned from the network
<ikonia> it was you....you where frustrated, but now you're saying it wasn't you
<ikonia> in the space of about 8 seconds
<ikonia> seems to be a little dishonest
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i'm sorry
<ikonia> apologies I don't understand
<ikonia> you just admitted to it being you and being frustrated and saying "sorry" then less than 5 seconds later change the story to "it wasn't me it was my brother"
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i am here to help
<ikonia> what's going on ?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ive been behaving better now
<ikonia> I didn't ask that
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i just dont want to be banned agian
 * Angel_Of_Sorrow1 nods
<ikonia> why did you just admit it was you, and say sorry (that's great, thank you) but then lie and say it was your brother in the space of 5 secods
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i have problems ok?
<ikonia> seconds
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> im sorry
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i have been dealing with cyber bullying
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> im sorry
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> it wont happen again
<ikonia> ok, well, I wish you well resolving your personal issues, but while there is this level of dishonesty and you seem to not add any value/help to the channel, just problem/noises I suggest you don't use the channel any more
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> if i get into #ubuntu or not
<ikonia> and as you are going to be using Suse, access to #ubuntu doesn't seem to be needed any way
<ikonia> so it sort of kills two birds at once while you resolve your personal problems
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ty
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> sorru
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> sorry!
<ikonia> but I can see now by your behavrious (and hopefully you do) why you where banned and that puts your query to rest
<ikonia> (hopefully)
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> yeah
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> so you're welcome to /part this channel, and I hope you resolve your personal issues and enjoy a better experience with suse.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i just thought changing my nick would help
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> i will behave
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ty
<ikonia> take care, bye
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> sorry for lying
<ikonia> no problem,
<ikonia> bye
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> should i leave this chan;/
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ?
<ikonia> yes please.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> peace out all
<AlanBell> any #lubuntu ops around at the moment?
<AlanBell> nvm
<cprofitt> congrats hggdh
<hggdh> cprofitt: thank you dear sir
<ikonia> 71/join ##hardware
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic cantstanya 'randomly' hilighting people
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I was looking into BT - that's a better idea
 * phunyguy takes notes
<neglesaks> someone please ell user Maxuma in #ubuntu to stop spamming users on join, quoting: <Maxuma> */server irc bahane net "
<Pici> hm
<k1l> i didnt receive a message when rejoining
<Myrtti> nope, can't replicate
<Pici> me either, but someone else in #freenode just reported the same thing.
<hggdh> neither could I
<Pici> they aren't in #ubuntu either.
<Pici> the other user, not maxuma
<Myrtti> that almost...
<hggdh> but there is a new message from Maxuma in #u
<Myrtti> I wonder if there is a trigger word
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, sergio-br2 said: !br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, sergio-br2 said: !br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguesa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<knome> ^ can somebody look into that
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pici> knome: Whats wrong with the current factoid?
<IdleOne> are they not the same or am I missing something?
<IdleOne> Obrigado. instead of Obrigada
<IdleOne> hggdh: Does that edit look correct?
<IdleOne> the one from sergio-br2
<knome> nothing wrong, just some minor edits
<knome> i don't know br/pt, so...
<ubottu> Guest29148 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Guest29148> HI!
<Guest29148> !staff
<Pricey>                   Guest29148 Hey
<Guest29148> whats up dude
<LjL> hi price
<LjL> IdleOne: seriously though, not right in the channel where he is! how did that feel like a good idea ;(
<IdleOne> it was meant to be a /msg
<LjL> haha
<LjL> oh well
<IdleOne> I messed up. it happens to the best of us too you know :/
<LjL> *cough* jrib *cough*
<IdleOne> Pricey: can't you send a plasma surge to his work station
<Pricey> What've I done?
<LjL> is this another case where people think freenode staff is magical?
<IdleOne> you mean staff can't mildly electrocute users?
<LjL> i suspect not
<IdleOne> then what is the point of being staff
<LjL> IdleOne: but you can research that with emma and alexbobp
<IdleOne> I'm good
<Pricey> Maybe we just disagree with you.
<LjL> IdleOne: they were working on a shock collar for her to wear for her irc highlights to actually have any effect
<Pricey> Really though, what's up?
<IdleOne> lol
<LjL> Pricey: disagree on being able to electrocute users?
<IdleOne> Pricey: nothing, just playing
<Pricey> LjL: Disagree on who should be electrocuted.
<LjL> Pricey: well, this was hfsplus / ntfs
<Pricey> That the bible guy?
<LjL> or whatever other ton of nicknames he's had
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but
<LjL> i've stopped even banning him
<LjL> besides, i seem to have learned how to make him ragequit
<LjL> the bot ignore was also quite effective
<LjL> that's a long nickname this time
<Methamphetamine> hi
<LjL> thank god for the tab key
<Methamphetamine> !Ops
<LjL> hi
<Methamphetamine> !staff
<Methamphetamine> ....
<LjL> Methamphetamine: uh you're still on 24* you know
<Methamphetamine> !ops
<Methamphetamine> !ops
<Methamphetamine> thanks for letting me know
<LjL> Methamphetamine: try leaving your router off for more than 5 minutes or so maybe
<Methamphetamine> but i dont care right now
<LjL> ah, okay
<LjL> i'm trying to put my thoughts down into words
<LjL> but it's hard
<Pricey> I love that our ubottu ignore works.
<LjL> for a while, at least
<LjL> he does get the first octet changed, eventually
<LjL> (oh and, i'm pretty sure he doesn't actually *need* the 5-minutes-router-cooldown tip, in case anyone's thinking i'm actually giving him "useful" info...)
<Dextro> do you think Tom Brady is hot?
<IdleOne> I do.
<DJones> Who's Tom Brady when he's at home?
<ikonia> the diving guy
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> Isn't he a football player?
<ikonia> ahh maybe
<Pici> (american football)
<ikonia> I guessed or you'd have said "soccer"
<IdleOne> I believe he is a father and husband when he is at home
<DJones> yay for wikipedia, explains who he is and that 'home' is a $14,000,000.00 house
<ikonia> ah Tom Daly is who I was thinking off
<ikonia> of
<hggdh> IdleOne: I am guessing the change wanted was to make a gender change on the "thank you" at the end of the string: "Obrigada" is female form, "Obrigado" is male form.
<hggdh> IdleOne: I see no need to change
<IdleOne> I already changed it
<IdleOne> not a big deal I guess
<hggdh> no prob, both forms are valid
<DJones> As ubottu is female, I guess thats why it used the female form
<IdleOne> ah, that makes sense
<hggdh> (pt_pt sometimes uses "Obrigada" (female form) no matter the gender; pt_br will respect the gender of the speaker)
<IdleOne> should change it back
<hggdh> no, the gender is for the person "speaking"
<DJones> Shssh, don't say that I said something that made sense too loudly
<IdleOne> and ubottu is a female bot
<IdleOne> she is the speaker in this case, no?
<hggdh> ah! Now it is obrigada indeed!
<hggdh> yes, indeed
<DJones> IdleOne: Agreed
<IdleOne> br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<IdleOne> !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
 * hggdh goes for lunch
<IdleOne> there we go.
<Dextro> Repent for the Kingdom of God is at HAND!
<ikonia> done
<IdleOne> right or left?
<ikonia> does it matter, he's god
<Dextro> "I tell you, no, but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish. Luke 13:3
<ikonia> ok, I repent
<ikonia> job done
<Myrtti> but my knees
<IdleOne> ikonia: good point
<Myrtti> my knees hurt when I repent
<ikonia> Myrtti: there is no need for you to repent
<Myrtti> ok.
<Dextro> But if that evil slave says in his heart, ‘My [a]master [b]is not coming for a long time,’ 49 and begins to beat his fellow slaves and eat and drink with drunkards; 50 the [c]master of that slave will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour which he does not know, 51 and will [d]cut him in pieces and [e]assign him a place with the hypocrites; in that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.  Footnotes:
<ikonia> Dextro: I agree, I repent, job done
<ikonia> thank you for guiding me.
<Myrtti> next next next next agree install
<ikonia> next next next repent, next next
<Dextro> HIIIIIIIIIIIII
<ikonia> hello
<Dextro> GOD COMMANDS EVERYONE EVERYWHERE TO REPENT AND TURN TO HIM
<ikonia> already done
<Myrtti> but I haven't finished my macaroni and cheese
<ikonia> are you not reading this ?
<ikonia> I've just repented, job done, box ticked, thank you
<ikonia> I've repented, I've turned to god. I now feel free and clean, thank you Dextro
<Dextro> sigh
<ikonia> I like the new way of dealing with him
<IdleOne> seems more effective
<ikonia> it's much more fun
<ikonia> darmok and Dextro at #ubuntu-ops when the troll fell
<Pici> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<ikonia> tember, his bible open
 * hggdh has to be very careful with these missionaries
<Pici> IdleOne: I nearly spit my cookie out at that.
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> that would have been a waste of cookie, sorry.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-09
<ikonia> what a surprise thesarge is back
<PublicStaticVoid> Hello, as you all know I have been helping people in #ubuntu and contributing to the project with donations and code contribs for years
<PublicStaticVoid> And I am very unsatidfied with your decsion to make ikonia an op, as he likes to abuse his power and break more rules than he enforces.
<PublicStaticVoid> Just thought id let you know before I got a hold of my Cannoical friends.
<PublicStaticVoid> Thanks.
<tsimpson> Canonical have no say over how the IRC channels are run
<tsimpson> the correct thing to do would be to discuss it, here
<PublicStaticVoid> That will do no good you are all friends
<hggdh> PublicStaticVoid: so why do you say ikonia has been abusing his power?
<PublicStaticVoid> and you'd be suprised what kind of pull Canonical has :)
<PublicStaticVoid> It is being handled, no worries.
<hggdh> PublicStaticVoid: please do not even bother to threaten; instead tell us what happened
<PublicStaticVoid> I am not threatening, just letting you know what actions I have taken.
<PublicStaticVoid> And discusing it here never ha done anyone any good as you always take eachothers side.
<LjL> PublicStaticVoid: have you been helping for years under another nickname? because this one doesn't ring a bell for me
<hggdh> PublicStaticVoid: as you wish. Your chance of explaining what happened/happens/will happen is still up.
<PublicStaticVoid> Just know my copropration will seize all further donations to your project, you guys won't mind but Canonical will.
<LjL> that's good because Canonical kinds of rubs me the wrong way
<LjL> but that was another threat, so
<PublicStaticVoid> You can see what happened as easily as I can tell you
<LjL> can't be bothered with bullies
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops PublicStaticVoid Clearly joining without an intent to solve the issue, instead issuing threats after asked not to
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> pitty. I wanted to know what project is it that will lose all donations.
<ikonia> it's made up project number 11 from made up corperation after his made up help
<hggdh> heh
<PublicStaticVoid> I like how you mock me after I leave
<PublicStaticVoid> Nothing was made up
<PublicStaticVoid> But that is fine.
<Pici> Is there something we can help you with right now?
<tsimpson> PublicStaticVoid: if you don't want to discuss what happened, why are you here?
<PublicStaticVoid> As I was saying, you can see what happened as you were there as well. So go ahead read it and give me your verdict...
<hggdh> PublicStaticVoid: you still has not given us any data
<PublicStaticVoid> You were all in the channel
<PublicStaticVoid> Go lok and see
<hggdh> being in the channel is not the same as *following* the channel. Please summarise what happened in your view
<tsimpson> I can see what happened
<LjL> actually i'm not in the channel
<PublicStaticVoid> I can tell by how you talked after you booted me that you are all friends and I have no chance of getting Ikonia in any trouble for his obvious abuse.
<LjL> i could wait for logs to be updated
<LjL> but logs only update on the hour
<LjL> so i'm actually curious how you got the ones for this channel
<tsimpson> you were asked to not use a specific term, you refused
<LjL> since it's not o'clock yet
<PublicStaticVoid> Just curious on how long this rediculous ban is supposed to last
<tsimpson> until you resolve it
<PublicStaticVoid> A lil birdie told me
<PublicStaticVoid> Resolve what?
<PublicStaticVoid> He said I was off topic and booted me for it.
<PublicStaticVoid> so how long is the ban for.
<PublicStaticVoid> Well?
<tsimpson> bans do not have a fixed length, if you want it removed you need to be willing to discuss it
<PublicStaticVoid> Fine, I was off-topic.
<PublicStaticVoid> Sorry.
<PublicStaticVoid> How lang am I banned?
<PublicStaticVoid> long*
<PublicStaticVoid> Please show me this policy where all bans are only remoed after discussin them instead of a fixed length like they always have been, please.
<tsimpson> they have never been fixed length
<LjL> PublicStaticVoid: please show me the policy where they aren't
<PublicStaticVoid> I have sen many people banned for fixed lengths
<PublicStaticVoid> So again, show me this policy.
<LjL> only if you make me a sandwitch
<PublicStaticVoid> Very professional.
<LjL> you too
<PublicStaticVoid> Will you please tell when you are removing the ban.
<tsimpson> bans have never been fixed length, so you're wrong about that
<hggdh> PublicStaticVoid: the issue at hand is not how long will the ban be in place, but *why* were you banned
<PublicStaticVoid> Because I proceeeded to help a fellow Ubuntu user with an issue when not a single sole was using the channel for anything topic worthy.
<PublicStaticVoid> And I did not listen to the op who asked me to stop.
<tsimpson> the ban will not be removed until you can convince us that you know why action was taken against you and that you're not going to repeat the behaviour that caused that action to be taken
<PublicStaticVoid> And that's fine, your decision.
<tsimpson> your current attitude doesn't convince me
<PublicStaticVoid> I told you why I was banned and told you I will stay on topic.
<PublicStaticVoid> Not sure how my attitude is so well reflected through text.
<ikonia> you where not banned because of being offtopic
<ikonia> I asked you to be on topic - not a problem, your attitude is why you where banned
<PublicStaticVoid> Okay, I will just use another Account, I could care less I have 20.
<ikonia> everyone slips offtopic, your attitude is what got you banned
<PublicStaticVoid> Thnaks.
<ikonia> to clarify
<tsimpson> trying to threaten us/canonical come across quite well in text actually
<PublicStaticVoid> Fucking retards with no friends, get a little power in a chat room and feel special. Really need to seek help or get out more.
<PublicStaticVoid> That wasn't a threat
<PublicStaticVoid> I simply informed you I emailed my friends there.
<tsimpson> your attitude seems well reflected in that text
<PublicStaticVoid> If it has any affect here or not, I do not know
<ikonia> "look what happens you'll see
<ikonia> "my funding will stop"
<PublicStaticVoid> And I do work for Oracle Inc. and was responsible for the last 3 Donations.
<ikonia> thats threats
<PublicStaticVoid> And I will make sure there are no more and that Canonical knows why.
<tsimpson> what you do with money you control is up to you
<LjL> hey guys
<LjL> do you mind if i override this?
<LjL> no? okay
<hggdh> So you think that threatening Canonical will make us relent? This actually sounds bad for you
<AlanBell> yeah, I think we are about done here
<ikonia> well as I'm onsite at Oracle tomorrow, I'll see if I can drop him an email
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1690 users, 1 overflows, 1691 limit))
<Go|dfish_> hi
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Go|dfish_> wooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Go|dfish_> ljl why ljl why
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (gij0e)
<LjL> topyli is all leavyjoiny these days
 * LjL doesn't get it
<IdleOne> he loves us but so much to stay with us
<IdleOne> makes me cry a little
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu g0twig making again comments and falls assumptions on the user privacy of ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-10
<EarendilTheMarin> I cannot connect to your server with my Quassel IRC using my Linux PC
<EarendilTheMarin> It says my account is banned, which is really strange
<EarendilTheMarin> It said banned for offtopic conversation
<LjL> uh
<LjL> you don't usually get a reason for a ban
<LjL> i mean, not for the client anyway
<LjL> but let me look
<EarendilTheMarin> But that happened months ago, and the ban was lifted months ago
<LjL> @btlogin
<EarendilTheMarin> that was my account under a different name
<Unit193> LjL: ...k-line?
<LjL> oh, that sort of ban
<EarendilTheMarin> My username was "Lars"
<LjL> oooh
<EarendilTheMarin> I mistakenly talked about food in the wrong room
<EarendilTheMarin> that's why I got banned
<Corey> Uh, we don't set klines for off topic chatter.
<EarendilTheMarin> No, sorry, that is wrong, that was my chess account
<IdleOne> are you having problems connecting to freenode or joining a channel?
<EarendilTheMarin> Yes
<EarendilTheMarin> I cannot connect to your server
<Corey> EarendilTheMarin: Which server would that be?
<EarendilTheMarin> this server
<Corey> You're already on irc.freenode.net, we're not responsible for much more than that. :)
<EarendilTheMarin> I cannot connect to this server using my Quassel IRC for Kubuntu 12.04
<EarendilTheMarin> It says my user account is banned for Offtopic conversation, which makes no sense at all
<IdleOne> for which channel?
<Corey> EarendilTheMarin: Which user account?
<EarendilTheMarin> My user account is "lars"
<LjL> but you're connected from that, if that's yours
<Corey> EarendilTheMarin: Not here it isn't; lars is a registered user, and is online now.
<EarendilTheMarin> No, I'm not online
<Corey> EarendilTheMarin: Then lars is not your account on freenode.
<EarendilTheMarin> Earendil is online now
<EarendilTheMarin> lars is not online now, that's what doesn't make sense
<LjL> except lars replies to PINGs
<LjL> so i'd call them online
<Corey> And that account has been registered for 13 years, so I'd call it "not yours." :-)
<EarendilTheMarin> it told me that I'm banned for offtopic and I cannot connect, and lars is already online
<EarendilTheMarin> I am lars, and I have been only online for aabout  a year
<LjL> EarendilTheMarin: please type /msg nickserv info lars
<LjL> you will see that account is registered by someone else on freenode
<EarendilTheMarin> Aha, that's what I suspected
<EarendilTheMarin> but the strange thing is that I was using that account for months now: lars
<Corey> Pretty sure you weren't. :-)
<EarendilTheMarin> Only recently could I not connect
<LjL> maybe you were using the nickname
<LjL> but not the account
<LjL> if the "real" lars wasn't online, and their account wasn't protected, then other people (such as you) could use their nickname
<EarendilTheMarin> I was using that user name since the summer: lars
<LjL> but now that they're online, they've got it
<Corey> EarendilTheMarin: In any case, this isn't a #ubuntu issue from what I can tell... You might have better luck in #freenode.
<EarendilTheMarin> I don't mind changing my user name, I did it already, but the problem is IRC Quassel won't let me change my user name
<LjL> well i don't use Quassel, but i'm pretty sure it has a way
<LjL> try just typing /nick SomethingElse   while connecting
<EarendilTheMarin> Yes, they told me to come here to do that
<LjL> they who
<EarendilTheMarin> I tried that already, it won't let me even get onto the server
<EarendilTheMarin> Ubuntu told me to come here
<IdleOne> the people in #ubuntu were not aware of the facts. the proper channel would be #freenode
<LjL> well that's because they thought it was a ban issue, but it appears to possibly be a simple issue of nickname collision
<EarendilTheMarin> I agree
<EarendilTheMarin> Ok, I'll try freenode
<IdleOne> Alright, good luck.
<IdleOne> EarendilTheMarin: if you would kindly part this channel, that would be great.
<LjL> #ubuntu troll
<h00k> LjL: EricSpensor?
<LjL> h00k: yeah but it was a different nickname a bit earlier in -ot, saying the same nonsense
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (EricSpensor,)
<h00k> my script went a little silly
<h00k> LjL: apparently looking for assistance in killing somebody :[
<LjL> cool
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Lucid_Lynx banned in german channels now warned for advertising #Unix-Freaks in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> seelaman: Is there something that the ubuntu-ops channel can help you with?
<DJones> I guess not
<LjL> [23:31:50] [Whois] fartface is ~henry@207.102.71.77 (Henry McDickbutt)
<IdleOne> ban it before it starts to smell
<LjL> too late, as i always tell my dad, the only trick is to hit the A/C's air intake button *real quick*
<knome> i guess the only trick is to hit it before the fart
<IdleOne> if nobody hears it...
<IdleOne> that doesn't apply :/
<knome> nope
<knome> the silent killers are the worst
<knome> they sometimes even surprise yourself
<k1l_> do we have a serbian or bosnian channel?
<IdleOne> !serbia
<IdleOne> !bosnia
<IdleOne> nope
<LjL> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<LjL> dunno about Bosnian
<LjL> but it's the same language anyway
 * LjL ducks
<LjL> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<LjL> and by "ducks", i mean "says true but politically taboo things"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-11
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fluxhun)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1675 users, 0 overflows, 1675 limit))
<LjL> what the hell is going on in #ubuntu anyway
<LjL> there appears to be someone joining clones with nicknames similar to "real" people
<LjL> Andureas, Andvreas, the various cri*tian_c
<k1l> yep, i banned the ip ti-224-198-22.telkomadsl.co.za which seems to be the guy
<LjL> yes
<hitsujiTMO> pm spam from bumbum in #ubuntu  ...  <bumbum> free show (only tooday) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-05
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9674081/
<phunyguy> :|
<k1l> you had beer and didnt give us some? :(
<phunyguy> sorry
<k1l> ;)
<phunyguy> man he is still going.
<phunyguy> he seems to care an awful lot about something that he is also talking an insane amount of trash about in this PM session.
<bazhang> kline3d
<bazhang> -3
<k1l> the user now being proud of running dapper was seeking help for his hacked server in june :/
<bazhang>  Just run all the commands as root!
<bazhang> @random troll misguided
<ubottu> misguided
<bazhang> rly
<ubottu> OmegaOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (waaaaaaaaa)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (heheh, abuse)
<k1l> done
<ikonia> iceworlds again
<ikonia> how tedious
<k1l> ikonia: *!*@* is a bit too strict :)
<ikonia> had a space, typo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cfhowlett said: !xubuntu opengyan, is also an option, though it' not optimized for legacy hardware as lubuntu is
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (wlmiami ban please)
<DJones> Already quit as soon as they were muted
<Pici> yep
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (M|zTiKoO swearing in spanish)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-06
<ubottu> OmegaOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ok ban me now)
<lotuspsychje> hi, the download url http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ on trigger !trusty doesnt work anymore, just letting you guys know
<ikonia> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<ikonia> !no trusty Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I know nothing about trusty ubuntu 14.04 lts (trusty thar) was the 20th release of ubuntu and yet, ikonia
<ikonia> !no trusty is trusty Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<bazhang> updated by hand?
<bazhang> that sounds bad
<DJones> I don't even understand the term "updated by hand" surely you just do "do-release-upgrade" to me, thats by hand rather than using the GUI interface
<k1l_> by hands is most used when people do the "change sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade" way
<k1l_> the fits with the attitude the one is showing, imho.
<DJones> Ouch, that seems less than optimal
<popey> yeah, people seem to have inherited that way from debian, or from people who don't know update-manager or do-r-u exist.
<bazhang> did they ever explain the "by hand"?
<bazhang> gdm is fairly ancient
<k1l_> no, didnt answer my questions
<k1l_> yes, that is why i asked for more details. lightdm is since 11.10 iirc.
<Unit193> DJones: It's actually not that bad, I've had to do that before.
<valorie> it's from the old days
 * valorie did it too, back in pre-history
<bazhang> I did it from whatever came before dapper to dapper
<bazhang> 5.10?
<bazhang> dapper had a 2mo delay iirc
<IdleOne> 6.06 was delayed
<bazhang> that was bizarro
<bazhang> accusing a helper of intentionally holding back info
<valorie> I demand you produce my free software NOW!
<bazhang> @random noway hurd
<ubottu> hurd
<bazhang> awww
<k1l_> bazhang: thats what i meant with fitting to the attitude.
<valorie> hurd did not produce when I demanded it
<valorie> sadness
<bazhang> k1l_, and that was a former staffer, no less
<bazhang> warty?
<bazhang> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> augh
<IdleOne> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<k1l_> bazhang: is that the one that was a staffer? i wasnt sure due to missing cloak
<k1l_> they should have started with A on 4.10 :)
<bazhang> ouch! thats practically pre-historic
<DJones> k1l_: Yep that was an ex-staffer
<bazhang> * gry (~user@CPE-121-211-246-141.hhui7.cht.bigpond.net.au) has joined
<bazhang> that was the other alt^
<chu> Fortunately I'm at .civ.bigpong.net.au ^^
<chu> bigpond*
<bazhang> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Unit193> Someone changed it?
<bazhang> from !ping ?
<bazhang> that was a futurama one iirc
<popey> can someone help me fix the forward which used to exist from #ubuntu-phone to #ubuntu-touch? it seems to have gone
<Pici> popey: I can take a look
<popey> thanks
<IdleOne> indeed it has
<popey> oddly I joined and my irc client got all confused and put the output of both channels in one window
<popey> \o/
<popey> that works
<Pici> popey: should be good now :)
<popey> thank you!
<IdleOne> confirmed
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> I added that factoid originally to avoid having to make the same comment over and over, but I still end up repeating myself a lot because that factoid doesn't explicitly ask the user to pastebin the RESULTS.txt, just mentions it as a possibility. I'm trying to think of a good way to re-word it so that it works for my purposes (and hopefully also others').
<Jordan_U> What about this?: !no bootinfo is <reply> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<IdleOne> !no bootinfo is <reply> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<rww> !trusty
<ubottu> trusty is trusty Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<rww> !-trusty
<ubottu> trusty aliases: 14.04 - added by Pici on 2013-10-18 19:43:30 - last edited by ikonia on 2015-01-06 08:31:56
<rww> !trusty =~ s/^trusty /<reply> /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !trusty =~ s/Info:/Info: /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Pici> trusty is as trusty does
<k1l> hihi
<rww> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> nhaines called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> ^ ZOMG KICKBAN
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-07
<k1l> ah, that was the one on the russian (tor) server insulting other users, which i kicked earlier
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-08
<retroispresto> hmmm~
<IdleOne> Can I help you
<IdleOne> ?
<retroispresto> yush
<IdleOne> is that English?
<retroispresto> yes
<IdleOne> How can I help you
<IdleOne> ?
<retroispresto> why was i banned?
<chu> Must be banned in #u-o
<IdleOne> because of your obfuscated swearing
<retroispresto> what? how?
<IdleOne> you were using the nick steven-07
<retroispresto> and?
<chu> Ahaha, makes sense now. Of course it was him!
<IdleOne> and you swore
<IdleOne> swearing is against ubuntu irc channel policy
<IdleOne> you were made aware of the guidelines recently and also on every join in #ubuntu-offtopic
<retroispresto> why don't you include the full guidelines in the topic?
<IdleOne> they are linked in the topic. Why don't you read the topic
<IdleOne> ?
<chu> They are too long, there is a link to the guidelines in the topic. Enough.
<retroispresto> I can't see anything like obfuscated, in the topic
<retroispresto> not enough
<chu> That's not our fault that you didn't reead the guidelines.
<IdleOne> well it is simple, the guidelines are linked in the topic and it is your responsibilty to read the topic. if you didn't it is your own fault. Now you are banned
<retroispresto> i have read the guidelines!
<chu> Then you would know precisely why you were banned, which evidently you do not.
<retroispresto> "This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language."
<retroispresto> I don't recall swearing
<chu> I am looking at a lok of you obfuscating your swearing right now.
<chu> log*
<retroispresto> hmmm~
<IdleOne> What I am thinking is you need to take a few days to think about your behavior in our channels and then come back here and we can discuss removing the ban
<retroispresto> few days?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> few means at least 2
<retroispresto> that'd be saturday for me
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> So, we will see you in a few days. Please remember the guidelines apply to all Ubuntu channels. You may /part this channel now.
<IdleOne> I did my work for the month
 * popey pats IdleOne 
<Destine> Hi, sorry to disturb.
<Destine> I am one of the operators of #ubuntu-cn.
<Destine> Recently I have been de-flaged by a member of our ops.
<Destine> When I ask somebody to flag me again. He/she comes up and de-flags me.
<Destine> Is there anyway that can prevent me from being de-flaged?
<Destine> Please do help as he/she is indeed messing up in there.
<IdleOne> Destine: This sounds like an issue for the IRCC to handle. Pici hggdh Tm_T ^^
<Destine> IdleOne, nice to see you here.
<IdleOne> Nice to see you too Destine :)
<IdleOne> Destine: might want to send them an email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> Full details and all that nice stuff
<IdleOne> In the mean time I suggest patience and a lot of tolerance
<Destine> IdleOne, Thank you. Is it possible to re-assign the F flag? the founder of #ubuntu-cn. BlueTraveler is looooooong gone, and I am the LoCo Contact of ubuntu-cn.
<IdleOne> The IRCC will be able to do that and determine who should have the F flag
<Destine> IdleOne, That's good.
<Destine> IdleOne, I have written to the mailing list.
<Destine> IdleOne, Thank you. Hope we could end this drama soon.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, phoenix1995 said: ubottu: No help. Option #1 is for older versions (and only support WEP) and Option #2 doesn't give much hope (they say it's still not functioning with 30-50% reduce in speed.) HELP! :/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gavin__ said: ubottu_:and this is useful to install two,or even more softwares at the same time?
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu barfy trolling with emacs vs vim
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ?
<Pici> k1l: What do you mean by that?
<k1l> <barfy> so, who else in here uses emacs? <barfy> it's like, 10x better than that vi thing, imho
<k1l> while beeing trolling before with other statements
<Pici> I know, but what does that have to do with #frebsd?
<k1l> there where some users joining in the "action" while beeing just in the channel. and one left with: "best wished from #freebsd"
<Pici> k1l: ah, I missed that.  Good catch.
<k1l> joining there they are talking about #ubuntu and just noticed me and stopped asap
<Pici> ditto
<Pici> Thats disappointing.
<k1l> * grobe0ba notices that the #ubuntu op has joined, presumably to make some threats
<Pici> I don't really have anything to say.
<Pici> k1l: niko seems aware of the situation
<DJones> Is "Cay" in #freebsd by any chance?
<k1l> yep
<DJones> In that case I would say its a concerted effort by #freebsd to troll ubuntu
<Pici> I'm in their -ops channel now, now idea if anyone is active though.
<Pici> tomaw: I see you're a named op in #freebsd... I guess you're aware of the current situation?
<tomaw> aye
<tomaw> that's partly why I am speaking there for the first time :)
<Pici> tomaw: I figured, just wanted to make sure that we were all on the same page though.
<Pici> Anyway, seems to have gotten a little bit quieter just now. I just hope it stays that way.
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Menche was part of the freebsd troll group
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> i dont mind freebsd. i just dont like channels used for grouptrolling.
<Pici> me either. I have a freenas machine setup at home.
<tomaw> Seems they've settled down a bit now
<Pici> Yep, I've parted. Thanks :)
<bazhang> I once wrote a blog post on pc-bsd that garnered 20k hits a day and made a mention on their website
<bazhang> kind of like the MINT of freebsd
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aoeu said: ubottu: Whyt is that chan batout?
<zi> Pici: sup?
<zi> Pici: saw your message regarding freebsd
<zi> Pici: checked my scrollback and found two guys referencing the chan, ive told them to knock it off
<zi> Pici: let me know if you run into anything else
<zi> Pici: privmsg/whatever
<retroispresto> Hai~
<retroispresto> 5 more hours to go till it's been 2 days~
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (qwasda)
<Tm_T> DJones: ah, I went with ban
<DJones> Ah well, doubly whammy
<DJones> Both are relevant, there's still one user connected from that address, but the +q will stop issues and your +b will stop anymore joining
<DJones> And that ones quit
<DJones> I'll remove the +q just leaving the +b
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * genii feeds k1l more cookies
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-10
<k1l> !guidelines > Yves
<steven-701> IdleOne
<steven-701> It's been two days.
<retroispresto> IdleOne
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu MrClever trolls again in pm so the mute can stay for 1 d
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-11
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu rubicn joins only with offtopic <rubicn> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<retroispresto> IdleOne
<retroispresto> Anyone else going to help me? .-.
<retroispresto> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Flannel> Hi retroispresto.
<retroispresto> [01:43] <IdleOne> What I am thinking is you need to take a few days to think about your behavior in our channels and then come back here and we can discuss removing the ban [01:43] <retroispresto> few days? [01:44] <IdleOne> yes [01:44] <IdleOne> few means at least 2
<Flannel> Hi retroispresto.
<retroispresto> Hello
<Flannel> retroispresto: What can I do for you today?
<retroispresto> It's been 3 days
<Flannel> "I'd like to discuss my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Flannel> Oh, ok, in that case...
<retroispresto> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<retroispresto> you want me to read them again?
<Flannel> retroispresto: Do you understand why you were banned?
<retroispresto> Yes. obfuscated swearing
<Flannel> Alright.  And I presume since now you're aware that swearing of all kinds, including obfuscated swearing (and in this case, also random ones, I can't, for the life of me, determine what you were swearing for) is frowned upon and will avoid it in the future?
<Flannel> mmm, that didn't completely make sense.
<Flannel> I presume that now you'll avoid swearing in the future?
<retroispresto> Yes.
<Flannel> Great
<Flannel> Another thing, that I see you were kicked for not too long ago, is using the enter key as punctuation (using many short lines to state a single sentence, etc)
<Flannel> While I've got your ear, I'll go ahead and remind you to try to avoid that as well, because it causes unnecessary scrolling and is difficult to follow.
<retroispresto> Okay.
<Flannel> retroispresto: I believe I've removed your ban, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and say something to confirm that you can speak.
<retroispresto> I can speak.
<Flannel> retroispresto: great.  Is there anything else I can do for you today in here?
<retroispresto> That's all, thanks.
<chu> phunyguy: I demand to be filled in on the dramas!
<Flannel> chu: channel and operator go out to that server and sets some modes.  operator gets angry at channel and sets +m then ragequits.
<phunyguy> ??
<phunyguy> chu?
<phunyguy> oh.
<theadmin> Yes, um, hi. Someone at #ubuntu repeatedly says "the jail people are at your place" using different nicknames, so far I noted "irc-cop" and "jonc"
<bazhang> thanks for the report theadmin
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: install guide is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cprofitt> hello all
<Basketball> k1l, why am i getting an email about you
<Unit193> Likely because you're subscribed to a mailing list.
<Basketball> why does the mailing list care about it
<bazhang> someone posted it there
<Basketball> oh ok
<hggdh> AlanBell: ping
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Exsquire would like to be put on timeout)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-11
<rww> !testers-#kubuntu-devel =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<rww> yay
<Pici> halp
<rww> oh oops some of those people are in here
<rww> umm
<rww> HI KUBUNTU PEOPLE
<Pici> oh well
<yofel> heh
<rww> i made ur factoid better
<yofel> thanks :)
<hggdh> good late morning! I think I am back. At leat so far.
<valorie> and thanks over here too, rww
<ubottu> gambl0re called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> sigh
<k1l_> gambl0r with random ! ops trigger
<gambl0re> hi everybody, im banned from #ubuntu. is there any way to get me removed. thanks
<k1l_> hi gambl0re you are not banned from #ubuntu
<gambl0re> i am...
<k1l_> gambl0re: wait, you know you are banned and join and use the ops trigger just to cause more drama?
<gambl0re> what?..
<gambl0re> if i knew this channel existed i would have came here straight
<Myrtti> 213741 ❁,- Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing gambl0re from joining/talking in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> what makes you think you're banned?
<gambl0re> because it says (banned) when i try to join ubuntu
<gambl0re> im not on my home connection right now, thats why im able to access the channel
<k1l_> gambl0re: you are in #ubuntu right now
<gambl0re> my home ip is banned
<k1l_> what is your home ip?
<gambl0re> ban list says dhcp-108-168-105-147.cable.user.start.ca
<gambl0re> pretty sure thats me
<k1l_> ah ok, so now i found which ban that is.
<gambl0re> yea thats me
<k1l_> gambl0re: so after your history of beeing an issue in #ubuntu with your attitude, your offtopic and other things that dont fit with the !guidelines , why should we unban you?
<gambl0re> honestly, i dont even remember what i did. but whatever i did to i apologize
<k1l_> the last time you were talking with bad language about the chargers loss to win ratio, and didnt stop when you were asked to stop and keep the channel #ubuntu clear for user who need technical help.
<k1l_> after that you were insulting the op who banned you in pm.
<k1l_> and that was not the first time.
<gambl0re> oh yea, it was just a joke. i was just poking fun at his team.
<gambl0re> i didnt mean to insult anyone personally...
<k1l_> we dont have the room in #ubuntu for that offtopic and jokes. if all the 1800 users in there wanted to be funny no technical support woult be possible.
<gambl0re> understood....
<gambl0re> no more offtopic chatter...
<k1l_> !guidelines | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please read them now
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> done.
<k1l_> gambl0re: ok, i will remove the ban. but be aware that i will make a mark in the bantracker and that there is not a endless list of 2nd chances. we dont want malicious people inside the ubuntu community. so watch your behaviour in the ubuntu channels
<gambl0re> i am forever in your debt....
<gambl0re> if i can just mention one thing.  one of your rules states "When helping: be helpful". ive asked for help in the past and there were plenty of times i was provided with unhelpful advice
<gambl0re> my question: how do your improve performance in ubuntu 14 in virtualbox. i would get replies as "ubuntu 14 unity sucks", "dont use virtualbox", "buy faster laptop"...
<gambl0re> just to let you guys know. thanks again
<genii> gambl0re: Unhelpful assistance is why it is preferred to have support issues handled in open channel. People who are wasting time with non-constructive comments can be reminded by ops to behave, also bad assistance can be audited by others in the channel who actually might know how to resolve the question.
<genii> ...and too late
<k1l_> yeah i was typing, too.
<genii> Hehe
<k1l_> last thing i saw with him was him ranting and raging that imagemagik is a package but not a program itself. (but a bunch of other programs). that was a lot of drama
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-12
<bazhang> the imagemagick manual rivals war and peace for length
<bazhang> one of the former ops here actually printed it out
<rww> Flannel: werewolf person has also been hit with a cluebat by their ops now too
<rww> they don't like that sort of nonsense either
<Flannel> Most channels don't.  Thankee.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (RAVENBLACKFALL,)
<daftykins> Flannel: you're aware you just kicked a volunteer for actually replying to relevant topics?
<Flannel> daftykins: I'm aware of who I kicked.  A second ops call is unnecessary, as rww was obviously aware of the situation.  I will be talking to him and explaining this as soon as I get the new guy into -ot so he's not being offtopic (I only have two hands).
<daftykins> being a regular volunteer should mean you don't get pushed around with a kick when something needs explaining
<daftykins> perhaps you should reconsider using that as a tactic in future, given it's overly heavy handed
<Flannel> daftykins: Actually, it's been pointed out to me that there was no second ops call.  So, I will be explaining my error to cfhowlett once I can.
<Flannel> daftykins: However, with regard to your "regular explainer means special privledges", that's absolutely false.  No one has a longer leash than default (although some people do have shorter ones), not even ops.
<daftykins> that's a policy mistake
<Flannel> But, again, this particular case was an error on my part.  And as soon as we finish this conversation I'll be spending some time talking to cfhowlett about it.
<daftykins> looks like he's quit, probably less inclined to want to be somewhere helping when some heavy-handed op likes to kick before thinking
<Unit193> Wow, that's...Rich.  He's presuming someone hasn't already spoken to him before too.
<Flannel> Just drop it.
<Unit193> Heh, of course, nothing to drop.
<ubottu> zul called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ikonia> hello Chicken_Wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, ikonia.
<ikonia> what's up, how can we help today ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Just want to know how I can get unbanned.
<ikonia> oh, you're banned, from where ?
<Chicken_Wrap> #ubuntu.
<ikonia> you appear to be in #ubuntu
<k1l> hi Chicken_Wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, but I can't send any messages.
<Chicken_Wrap> So I'm assuming that I'm muted or something along those lines.
<Chicken_Wrap> hello, k1l.
<Chicken_Wrap> *Hello.
<k1l> i muted you last time since you did not stop besides beeing asked several times.
<ikonia> lets have a look, hang on a moment please
<ikonia> ahh k1l knows, I'll leave it to him
<Chicken_Wrap> Not stop what?
<genii> 70802
<k1l> i told you in pm that you are muted and to come here when you want to use #ubuntu in a proper way again.
<Chicken_Wrap> yes, but what did I do wrong in #ubuntu?
<Chicken_Wrap> *Yes.
<k1l> Chicken_Wrap: some users were making drama about warez. all were asked to stop several times. then you jumped the train and started again with that topic
<Chicken_Wrap> I didn't get the memo. And I only asked for a definition.
<k1l> #ubuntu is for technical ubuntu support only. we cant have regular chat in there. with 1800 users no support would be possible then
<Chicken_Wrap> Fair enough.
<k1l> Chicken_Wrap: and you did get the memo. it was 3-4 minutes 3 ops asking the people to stop.
<k1l> (and muting other users as well)
<Chicken_Wrap> k1l: I saw someone was banned, so I checked who was banned and what he/she had said.
<Chicken_Wrap> Seeing that he/she brought up warez, I asked for what it meant from there.
<Chicken_Wrap> I wasn't paying attention to the general chatter.
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> please make sure to read the guidelines. #ubuntu is really focused on support only. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the other chat (like what warez is as a definition)
<Chicken_Wrap> So it's 100% zero chatter unrelated to Ubuntu?
<k1l> for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chicken_Wrap> Alright. Thanks for your time.
<k1l> so if you read the guidelines and think you can follow them in future i can remove the mute.
<Pici> honk
<Myrtti> toot
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-13
<phunyguy> meep meep
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<phunyguy> !guidelines > Windows98
<genii> What is he up to?
<bazhang> no good as usual
<bazhang> every single I have seen him in, at least
<genii> I just hadn't seen him say anything yet in any channels. Thought maybe our usual profane PMer guy for a sec
<bazhang> just quite silly
<phunyguy> genii: you hadn't seen him say anything because he was muted.
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In ubottu, ash_workz said: no winusb is "WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you."
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sergiu random linux chitchat)
<Pici> weird
<rww> amsg'd to a few channels
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-14
<Unit193> Empyrium: Hello anything we can do for you?
<ikonia> hello an3k
<ikonia> welcome back
<an3k> Hi ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ? / what do you need
<an3k> Oh, I wanted to talk about the issue I mentioned some days ago.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> an3k: so what do you want to talk about ?
<an3k> ikonia: Definitely no offense but I don't know if you're the right op to process the issue.
<ikonia> thats fine, I don't know who else is available
<an3k> Actually I wouldn't care about it because I'm not resentful but since the redirection is still active ...
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> sorry, not sure what that means
<ikonia> it doesn't look like any one else is in the team is active (looking at other channls too)
<an3k> Well, the issue is that you in fact violated the Ubuntu channel guidelines and that is the issue I want to talk about since the redirection from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops is still active. As I said normally I wouldn't care at all but since "[23:21:43] <Jordan_U> an3k: Everyone must follow these guidelines." it would be just fair to apply the guidelines equitable
<an3k> If you want to talk about it, sure no problem. We can do that.
<ikonia> what guidelines have I violated ?
<ikonia> I'd certainly be interested to know personally
<an3k> "Don't flood the channel with messages"
<ikonia> you're on pretty pretty thin ground with that
<an3k> I appreciate fast answers but even for me you wrote too much in a too short time and even I was like "hey, slow down"
<ikonia> thats your whole response to the terrible attitude you showed in #ubuntu - "you put too many lines in #ubuntu"
<ikonia> thats pretty weak
<ikonia> you're right, I don't think I should engage this
<ikonia> but I'll summerise for anyone who wants to take it on and check the logs
<an3k> oh, please stop with this insulting responses ...
<ikonia> there is nothing insulting in what I've said
<ikonia> 1.) you attempted to give someone help in #ubuntu and their requirements where not clear
<ikonia> 2.) I clarified the requirements and directed at some possible options for the user
<ikonia> 3.) you turned to petty sniping and ego driven responses
<an3k> ok, nevermind. lets ignore each other.
<ikonia> 4.) you incorrectly called out multiple things as "bad advice" without being able to justify it in any way - with just "you wouldn't understand it" - again more petty sniping
<ikonia> 5.) you joined here #ubuntu-ops after being ban forwarded due to this attitude
<ikonia> 6.) you rage quit and stated you wouldn't be in #ubuntu
<ikonia> 7.) you've now rejoined to try to justify that by stating that I've put too many lines in #ubuntu while helping
<an3k> calm down
<ikonia> when another operator is free to put that into context in the logs
<ikonia> I am calm
<an3k> then please stop flooding and give your counterpart some time to response
<ikonia> I'm not flooding, I've just broken down the facts into clear simple statements
<ikonia> this is not #ubuntu where the channel is scolling 20 lines ever 10 seconds,
<an3k> ok, then just slow down
<ikonia> the speed of my typing has no impact
<an3k> "Sending many messages in a short amount of time is called "flooding" the channel."
<an3k> I just wrote "[10:25:01] <an3k> "Don't flood the channel with messages"" and I immediately get http://pastebin.com/yRpwPckP
<ikonia> good luck with using that as justification for your attitude
<an3k> that is no justification for my attitude
<an3k> Just think about what would YOU think/do when I would have written "thats pretty weak" to one of your messages. Ok, maybe it's not an insult but at least it's unfriendly
<ikonia> you've behaved badly in #ubuntu, ended up getting ban forwarded here, rather than just deal with why you got ban forwarded you're coming to try to find loops holes such as "I've typed too many lines of text" - thats weak
<ikonia> I've just reviewed the logs of the night you where banned, and it was far from flooding there was long breaks of time between lines and only one line at a time
<Myrtti> tit-for-tat is a losing strategy, no matter which side you are on. also, as I've said for years, wrongdoings of others don't justify yours. if you thought that ikonia was at fault in the original situation, the solution isn't to take a snipe at everything he says after that. you must realise yourself it's not a constructive way of handling things
<an3k> Myrtti: What especially ikonia has to understand is that the issue I wanted to talk calmy about has nothing to do with how I behaved. It is not my problem or even fault that he is continuously thinking so.
<ikonia> ok - then I'm sorry you think I typed too fast, I'll try to make sure I don't type as fast in future when engaging with you
<ikonia> if the issue is that I've typed too fast, I'll certainly be aware of that when talking to you and try not to.
<an3k> Myrtti: I know that my behavior was wrong. full-stop. It resulted from how ikonia just overtook the conversation and helped a user who already got help while at the same ignoring a different user who didn't got help at all.
<ikonia> now you're just making things up
<ikonia> no-one got ignored.
<ikonia> and the user got solid help and went away happy,
<an3k> Myrtti: he told me that - when he entered the room - it looked like the user in question did not got the correct help. And this is the main reason why I wanted to raise the issue. ikonia joined in the middle of a conversation, had no clue what was said before (he said so) and didn't even looked where the convo was heading to but instead immediately overtook the convo.
<ikonia> an3k: what do you want to get out of this conversation, it's been noted that you think I've flooded the channel and acknowledged, what else do you want
<ikonia> I looked where the conversation was heading - and it was heading to a doomed solution of 3 VM's runing at the same time, with ROM based OS's etc, for what in essense was a file server
<ikonia> people are allowed to join in conversations, it's a public channel,
<ikonia> the user chose to work with the soution/suggestions I made because he liked them
<ikonia> there isn't really a complaint that "you joined a conversation"
<an3k> Myrtti: He said the convo was heading into the wrong direction, eg. me suggesting the user to use VM. The problem is that if he would have followed the convo a bit longer he would have seen that I never advised the user to use VMs but instead would have asked more questions to see what the user exactly wants. Just like ikonia did but because he had no clue what was said before he joined he
<an3k> asked already stated and already answered questions again and again.
<ikonia> so I'm not really sure what you want to gain from this discussion
<an3k> Yes, I said I could help him (the user) with ESXi. But that doesn't mean that I advise him to use ESXi.
<ikonia> an3k: what do you want to happen from this conversation ?
<Myrtti> I've not pitched in because I've nothing to add to ikonias question. what are you ultimately waiting to happen as a result of this conversation?
<an3k> Myrtti: Oh I'm sorry. I didn't read what he wrote since I was talking to you and his heckles were kind of confusing I temp-ignored him so I neither get distracted nor agitated.
<Myrtti> That's an unfortunate strategy
<an3k> One thing I've learned from more than 10 years of IRCing is not to interrupt convos
<ikonia> this seems to be a personal issue with me because I provided help to someone you wanted to help
<an3k> Myrtti: why? Because everybody here handles his own possible violations?
<Myrtti> No, because you're putting your faith into ikonia not having anything worthwhile to the discussion about him. Things don't work like that in real life either
<Myrtti> if you have an issue with his actions, he needs to be part of the discussion. end of.
<Myrtti> #ubuntu isn't a competition, and people asking for help aren't given queue numbers
<an3k> I never thought so
<Myrtti> if more people help one person, it's not (necessarily) off the the of someone else
<Myrtti> now, to return to the question posed earlier...
<Myrtti> what do you ultimately want to achieve from this conversation? you didn't answer yet
<Myrtti> nrb, need breakfast
<Myrtti> nothing?
<an3k> you were eating and I were writing
<an3k> Myrtti: 1) Even in real life when two people have an issue and can't solve it by themselves a third-party takes over. Then one of the persons is given the word so he can make a statement. After that the second person is given the word so he can make his statement too. Not only common-sense, Netiquette or good form but also the common rules of a conciliation imply that nobody (should)
<an3k> interrupt somebody else because that just leads to a discussion and anger and so on. And because of that I simply temp-ignored him so that I don't get distracted. It had nothing to do with "[11:10:21] <Myrtti> No, because you're putting your faith into ikonia not having anything worthwhile to the discussion about him. Things don't work like that in real life either"
<Myrtti> and moving on from that, rehashing the question that has been asked a few times now, five times exactly, and this is the sixth time: What are you expecting to leave with from this conversation?
<an3k> Myrtti: If I understood you correctly: Nothing
<Myrtti> alright, let's rehash it once more then
<Myrtti> what would you *LIKE* to gain from this conversation?
<an3k> I did understood you correctly. Nothing.
<Myrtti> nothing?
<Myrtti> so this has just been the waste of three people's time?
<Myrtti> with the intention to gain nothing?
<an3k> Yeah, you're peeking at the redirection-ban but I'm not.
<Myrtti> I actually wasn't looking at it
<Myrtti> I was genuinely looking for any answer other than nothing
<an3k> I had a good talk with Jordan and I thought I come back later to inform you about something negative I've noticed so that it can get improved if wanted
<Myrtti> ok. Thanks for the input then.
<IdleOne> an3k: Please part this channel now if there is nothing else.
<an3k> ikonia: do you want to get the username of the one user who actually got ignored?
<an3k> You wrote there was no one
<an3k> Ah I see. Nobody gives a ... cares.
<IdleOne> an3k: you can private message the info to ikonia or post it in here.
<an3k> Tell me if I'm wrong but actually I think the more I write - regardless if it's plain stupid or intelligent and helpful - the less I get taken seriously.
<IdleOne> an3k: People here have spent 2 hours speaking with you to ultimately find out you didn't really expect any results. That makes them feel like you wasted their time. I also took the time to answer your one question to ikonia and you are still here without any apparent reason. Please state an actual issue with #ubuntu or the Ubuntu ops and I will try to help you.
<IdleOne> Otherwise, please part the channel and we thank you for your input
<an3k> IdleOne: The question was "what would you *LIKE* to gain from this conversation?" I wanted to gain nothing from this convo but give feedback (how do I gain from that?).
<IdleOne> ok well you gave the feedback
<IdleOne> anything else?
<an3k> Wow, definitely not if you ask like that. Feels more like "f*** off" than "Is there something else we can assist you with?".
<an3k> oh btw. that was not a rage-quit. Just in case ...
<Myrtti> Is there something else someone here can assist you with?
<Myrtti> ...
<bazhang> diego and bruno same ip it appears
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (bisu pingpong)
<DJones> Dealt with by Drone
<Pici> yay
<bcc> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2869-1/
<bcc> CVE links are broken (at bottom)
<rww> bcc: they work fine for me (but #ubuntu-ops doesn't handle USNs regardless)
<bcc> fixed now >_>
<bcc> okay :)
<rww> :)
<bcc> quite a nasty bug
<hggdh> USNs are handled by the folks on #ubuntu-hardened
<rww> ah, was wondering about that. thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> rww: my pleasure
<k1l> as long as we dont have a working postinstall routine that removes old kernels the installer needs to increase /boot on install.
<Pici> k1l: mariakaplovik was doing the same thing in #freenode, fyi.
<k1l> oh well
<popey> uh, apt now does the removing old kernels
<popey> has done for a while now iirc
<k1l> then the /boot size needs to be increased. there are a lot of users coming to #u with that issue
<popey> yes, it was a bug in older releases, we should identify what release they're on
<popey> because technically it's fixed
<k1l> i think they were on 14.04
<popey> yeah, i think it was fixed post 14.04
<k1l> sounds like an important SRU then, imho
<popey> yeah, should dig out the bug, I'm sure it's been considered
<Unit193> popey: Removes old kernels, or does a much better job so that people can use  apt-get autoremove  now?
<k1l> apt-get autoremove works.but the typical user doesnt use that.
<Unit193> k1l: So?  You can keep bumping it up, but if you never remove old kernels you'll just delay the inevitable.
<k1l> Unit193: i am not sure what the gui updater does. but the typical average joe will most probably not run terminal commands
<popey> yeah, update manager should probably do it
<k1l> uh, that is a good one for bazhang :) http://www.xkcd.com/1508/
<k1l> Sebastien (seb@freenode.club)  another cloak. didnt know there was such a cloak.
<Pici> k1l: thats not a cloak
<k1l> uh, there is a .club tld?
<Pici> yep. theres a .horse tld too
<k1l> i wonder where the horse country is ;p
<Unit193> These are the stupid gTLDs.
<Pici> k1l: tracepath -m 50 bad.horse
<k1l> hehe
<k1l> zzxc: hi, how can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-15
<Voyage> How to see recently used textfiles. Kate normal history is not suffice
<ikonia> /wi/win 14
<ikonia> oops
<k1l> anabain> TJ-, anyway, I'm using kubuntu, and I'm interested in qdbus on dolphin.
<k1l> but asking about nautilus and dbus o_O
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, doomwhisp said: ubottu, ioria , my goal is to install the latest version of Callegro. Is there any other way to do that?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-16
<stevenda__> Hi
<rww> hi
<stevenda__> Thanks, bye
<stevenda__> Wasn't sure whether rww and elky were ops
<elky> he doesn't remember us banning him for months?
<elky> how cute
<chu> lol
<rww> to be fair neither do i
<rww> i only found out he's retroispresto today
<elky> i just assume any nick that looks like the name steven is him these days
<chu> Haha, yes.
<elky> i'm pretty sure that gives a 90% success rate
<rww> elky: if Stephen Fry joins #ubuntu-offtopic one day and you ban him, I may divorce you
<elky> i'm pretty sure i will be able to pick fry from retro on the first sentence.
<lerner> hi there. In the last 2 days I have received unexpected abusive messages by somebody I dont know
<lerner> can you do something about it?
<elky> you can't say their nick?
<tochapos> What kind of messages lerner
<lerner> elky, well, I assumed you monitor everything in here...
<lerner> tochapos, ^^
<elky> lerner: i can't see private conversations
<lerner> <tochapos> bramgn would like to know if he can run his fingers up your ass for a sexual thrill. You bastard
<lerner> <lerner> your second bad day, huh?
<lerner> <tochapos> Keep your goddamn mouth shut
<lerner> <tochapos> rww told me you a fucking jackass
<lerner> you cannot see that?
<elky> lerner: private messages are, well, private
<elky> i can see it when you paste it to me
<lerner> ok, ill ignore him them...
<elky> lerner: i've removed him from the channel. if uyou get further nasty messages let us know
<tochapos> elky: hey.
<lerner> elky, but have you removed him because I told you, or because you checked that what I pasted is actually true?
<elky> lerner: no need for you to be here now
<elky> lerner: because someone else reported the same thing
<tochapos> I was helping someone
<elky> tochapos: i don't care. stop the nasty PMs
<elky> you don't get away with being abusive just because you pretend to help people
<tochapos> Somebody wanted a convenient way to translate. And I was offering them linux solutions
<tochapos> Pretending?
<ikonia> elky: that guy has been using a few nicks and hitting peeople in #ubuntu
<k1l_> since months
<ikonia> I've had a few of variations in the last week asking if I'd like a various sexual experiences
<ikonia> he seemed unable to deliver though when I agreed I'd like to take him up on his offer
<ikonia> so it's pretty bad false advertising
<hypermist> I have a complaint to make about tiliopp
<hypermist> He just pm'd me saying something about another user <tiliopp> you bastard. CinnamonRickRoll wants to pull your pants down
<hypermist> ?:)
<ikonia> ok
<k1l_> again using open proxies
<hypermist> Heh
<k1l_> hypermist: thanks. if he continous tell the staff in #freenode he is gone from the ubuntu channels
<hypermist> Will do k1l_
<k1l_> freenode really should block open proxies. but they will not care, as long as their own channels are not hit.
<hypermist> Ikr, you get people using openvpn like crazy
<hypermist> what ya know k1l_ he's still going hahah
<k1l_> report to #freenode staff then
<hypermist> I just got told to use /ignore :|
<k1l_> ok, so again, freenode staff doesnt care.
<hypermist> Indeed. ._.
<IdleOne> if freenode starting blocking every troll there would be 3 user on freenode
<IdleOne> users*
<k1l_> hypermist: if that is dealt with please part this channel. you are free to come back if there is another issue
<hypermist> alright k1
<k1l_> zzxc: hi
<zzxc> k1l_: hey how is it going?
<k1l_> zzxc: hi. this is a team channel. is there anything we can help you with the ubuntu channels?
<zzxc> Ah I forgot to part the channels.
<zzxc> No Znc automatically joined the channel. My apologies.
<k1l_> alright
<zzxc> Thank you though. Have a good day.
<kloeri> k1l_: do you have some way of blocking all open proxies without false positives?
<niko> k1l_: "they will not care," > thanks for hours, if not weeks i spend on that :)
<ikonia> hello souplady
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-17
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (clamiax,)
<ubottu> clamiax called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-09
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (mike 18)
<ikonia> .win1
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> speiros seems dead set on understanding no root enabled by default
<bazhang> and not
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ptytty forkbomb suggestions)
<ptytty_> pici: yo
<Pici> ptytty_: You're currently muted in #ubuntu.  We do not tolerate this sort of malicious advice that you are giving. If you wish to continue using our channels I ask that you make yourself familiar with our channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ptytty_> pici: harsh punishment for a joke.
<Pici> New users don't know the difference between jokes and real advice.
<ptytty_> i stoped when i was asked tho & i was helping
<ptytty_> do i have to take a test now. when is my ban lifted?
<Pici> ptytty_: helping doesn't give you a free pass to be destructive.
<ptytty_> i clearly didnt have a free pass it came at a price
<ptytty_> how long?
<Pici> ptytty_: 1 day.  Please part #ubuntu and if you want to continuing helping we can reconvene here tomorrow and see about getting the ban lifted.
<ptytty_> pici: could you help me out im looking for chans on ubuntu-sec? well il come back tomorrow & we can discuss my unbanning.
<ptytty_> guess il depart from buntu now
<ptytty_> kicked
<ptytty_> nice
<Pici> ptytty_: Theres, #ubuntu-hardened, which is the security team's channel... but its more of a working space than a place for discussion.  There is also freenode's ##security which is a discussion channel, but not freenode specific.
<Pici> er, Ubuntu specific
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Pici> also ^
<ptytty_> thanks Pici. ETA for tomorrow?
<Pici> around this time tomorrow
<ptytty_> 15:51 palindrome set your watch to zulu
<Pici> That went smoother than I expected.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-10
<bazhang> is lasersaber prone to somewhat iffy 'advice'
<dax> I have seen iffy advice from him quoted, iirc.
<k1l_> imho he gives some advice, he doesnt know anything about.
<bazhang> just random noise is what I have seen
<bazhang> startx has not been used since 7.04 or something?
<dax> i have never actually looked, how did Ubuntu manage to break startx
<bazhang> even arch doesn't like it!
<dax> odd. gentoo and debian are both fine with it as far as I can tell
<dax> i've used it with both rather recently
<k1l_> depends on the used desktop setup, too. there are ways on ubuntu where that works.
<k1l_> but most multi xserver tiling wm users dont come to #ubuntu
<Unit193> I have a basic .xinitrc that'd allow me to use startx without any adverse side effects.
<bazhang> EmanuelTavares> I'm new here
<bazhang> oddly enough the IP says something else entirely
<elky> is it a vpn?
<hggdh> IDK. But the guy speaks Portuguese, and I was chatting with him on -br.
<elky> it seems to be mobile telco in the san paulo area and i don't see it in my year of logs
<hggdh> pretty much he wanted to copy his current /var to a new mount point, remove the old, and use the new. Easier to just create another AWS instance with enough disk space
<elky> how did you come to that conclusion so fast anyway?
<bazhang> ubuntu007> i start ulimate boot cd and go do dos
<bazhang> that makes me think of ultimatix
<elky> quite
<elky> pretty sure i just had flashbacks
<bazhang> trigger flashback: unlocked
<Unit193> bazhang: I'm not seeing anything on that one at all.  Where'd you see it?
<yehai> ban evading? cool
<elky> yeah you're evading. very naughty
<elky> having fun?
<yehai> hello
<elky> hi
<yehai> why i cant speak in bazhang s channel
<elky> he's probably got you banned, since you keep being an asshole to him
<yehai> no you did
<elky> i don't have ops in chat
<yehai> dax: what u doin , bitch
<dax> you are boring, yehai
<yehai> what you doin
<yehai> what the fuck are you doin
<yehai> fucking bitch
<dax> [navy seal copypasta ripoff intensifies]
<yehai> psychopath?
<yehai> american!
<dax> ok
 * elky snorts
<elky> Unit193: mind grabbing tonight's favorite url and adding it to drone?
<Unit193> elky: Done, I believe.
<elky> thanks. it'll probably be a new one tomorrow knowing them but oh well
<Unit193> Then we can update it again, if I remember how and where.
<elky> feel free to email me a list of the current urls and i'll go through and check which ones aren't needed anymore
<ptytty> Pici: can i be unbanned @ 15:51
<ptytty> guess il try after 15:51
<ptytty> Pici: hi
<Pici> ptytty: hi
<ptytty> Pici: I was banned yesterday you told me to come back
<Pici> ptytty: I did.  I assume if I remove this ban that we won't have to have this conversation again, right? As you'll be treating the advice you give more seriously.
<ptytty> Pici: assuming the operant conditioning works. I actually didnt know i did something wrong.
<Pici> ptytty: but you know now?
<ptytty> Pici: Well yes now i know you made me read the rules. want me to take a test also? i really think it would help the conditioning stick.
<Menzador> ptytty: Knock it off with the attitude, please.
<ptytty> Menzador: i was being serious.
<ptytty> Pici: thank you
<Pici> ptytty: I've unbanned you. I'd appreciate if we didn't need to revisit this in the future.
<ptytty> Pici: hopefully not its never on purpose.
<Menzador> ptytty: All right, if you're finished here, please /part the channel.
<Pici> Menzador: thanks
<Menzador> Pici: For the record, I was active when ptytty was, helping the same user as he was, if you check the #u backlog.
<Pici> next
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu wildpenguin confirmed user LinuxNovice after telling lies 2 times in the public channel and 2 times in private before admitting it was the same guy, no idea why, but this guy is not honest in sharing info
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> akik called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> whatisthis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> (k-lined also)
<bazhang> l33t enuf
<bazhang> 'dodge this'
<hggdh> @comment 75374 pretending to be a scriptz kiddie
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> wonder if ryanaca is ever going to get the trivia channel goin again
<bazhang> I so enjoyed pummeling the Seveas with a top score of 1337
<genii> bazhang: When it's quiet, #trivialand is not a bad distraction.
<bazhang> genii, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-11
<bazhang> * yehai (~geetgood@61.158.148.97) has joined
<bazhang> this wont end well
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (garota_ipanema bad news)
<ubottu> garota_ipanema called the ops in #ubuntu (garota_ipanema bad news :))
<krytarik> Some of the #ubuntu OPs want to ##fyc 'andyfied' there after 1.5 days of constantly timing out? >_>
<ikonia> what's andyfied ?
<krytarik> A user.
<ikonia> ahh fix your connection
<krytarik> Yep.
<ikonia> I totally miss-read your statement
<krytarik> :)
<DJones> That does look appropriate looking at /lastlog andyfied
<krytarik> I'll mention that we did so in #x yesterday too.
<DJones> Struggling to remember the format, is this right? /mode +b andyfied $##fixyourconnection
<DJones> Just looking through past classroom sessions for format
<ikonia> $a:andyfied
<ikonia> if you're trying to do it on the acount
<ikonia> account
<krytarik> Well, we used 'andyfied!*@*.dyn.plus.net$##fix_your_connection' yesterday.
<DJones> So /mode +b $a:andyfied $##fixyourconnection (not been on irc much lately due to health issues and have forgotten quite a bit)
<ikonia> that would work too
<ikonia> DJones: krytarik's example if you want the host, my example if you want the account
<ikonia> (I don't know if he's identified)
<DJones> I'll use krytarik's example as a starter
<krytarik> DJones: Thanks.
<bazhang> flameselite seems not to understand 'don't curse here'
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-12
<bazhang> forkbomb and the rm etc command from deadbit
<deadbit> hell!
<deadbit> o
<deadbit> hello!
<deadbit> So I was offering a new guy some help in avoiding random people telling him to run random commands.
<deadbit> I don't think it's correct - even if it is bazhang and he's an op to tell a member of a community for the official ubuntu support channel to run a random command.
<deadbit> Also - as a user of Ubuntu - I don't see why you have banned me from the official support channel.
<bazhang> you were the one to post the forkbomb deadbit
<bazhang> and the rm etc command deadbit
<deadbit> is this something i can talk to canonical about? seeing as i do have support through them?
<bazhang> no
<deadbit> yes I said DO NOT RUN commands.
<deadbit> Do you say no as an official representative of them?
<bazhang> never post them
<bazhang> canonical has no say over irc #ubuntu deadbit
<deadbit> Again are you telling me, that No i cannot ask canonical/ubuntu about the issue i am having from the official support channel?
<deadbit> from what i understand - channel with # are official channel linked to the projects themselves
<bazhang> deadbit, let's be very clear, you posted it, you created the issue
<deadbit> and the channel even states that this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<deadbit> lets be very clear..... are you denying me access to the official support i'm entitle too?
<bazhang> deadbit, thats a privilege not a right
<deadbit> no it's a right but the terms of agreement in the ubuntu TOS
<bazhang> deadbit, this is not the place to argue about such things; you posted some very bad things in the #ubuntu channel and were banned as a result
<deadbit> This is exactly the place to talk about it.
<bazhang> deadbit, did you wish to resolve that issue or not
<deadbit> Are you acting as a representative of Ubuntu in this matter?
<deadbit> Sure I do. I stated I was helping a fellow community member to avoid detrimental commands that could disrupt his OS.
<bazhang> deadbit, this entire channel is the ops channel for the various ubuntu channels
<deadbit> I gave examples to avoid. I did not state to run them, in fact I stated to not run them.
<deadbit> But I can see you're trying to obfuscate the issue.
<deadbit> I will consider you an official representative of Ubuntu; You are also violating my rights as a member and user of Ubuntu products since you have effectively rendered a support channel null to me.
<deadbit> I have asked you clearly if you are acting as a representative of Ubuntu and you do not state yes or no. Yes you have to power to deny my access to an official support channel. I take this to be a violation of my rights to service under the TOS of Ubuntu as the channel has clearly made the distinction of it being a proper and recognized support channel for Ubuntu.
<bazhang> deadbit, did you wish to discuss resolution of the ban, or continue as you are presently
<deadbit> bazhang: Again, are you acting as a representative for Ubuntu? Will you deny me service for Ubuntu Official Channels? I have clearly stated that my comments were meant and intended under good faith to assist a fellow community member under an officially recognized support channel.
<bazhang> forkbombs are not an assist, ever deadbit
<deadbit> The information presented was for assistance - it was clear to the user; from the remark I made to avoid random commands given to members of the community from random individuals.
<deadbit> It was so he could recognize a malicious command; and avoid it. This will prevent him from running a command in the future that could and would be harmful to his system.
<bazhang> deadbit, if you did not wish to discuss the resolution of your ban, there is no reason to continue this discussion
<deadbit> I'm sure you have the log - so I will ask a final time. Are you acting as an official representative of Ubuntu - and do you have the authority to deny me access to services which are rights to a user under the Ubuntu TOS on an officially recognized support channel?
<deadbit> I have discussed it with you.
<bazhang> deadbit, irc channels have operators, that moderate
<deadbit> I will make sure to find the appropriate party and inform them of your actions in violation of the TOS.
<bazhang> !appeals | deadbit
<ubottu> deadbit: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> feel free to appeal your ban deadbit
<deadbit> I will seek assistance for this official support channel from Ubuntu and contact my VAR representative... thank you.
<deadbit> I am currently documenting our discussion - If you remove me from the channel I will consider this an additional violation of the TOS.
<deadbit> It is my intention to leave once I have documented my grievance and contacted the appropriate parties.
<bazhang> deadbit, there are channel logs
<bazhang> !1984 | deadbit
<ubottu> deadbit: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<deadbit> Thank you for your time. Have a wonderful night!
<bazhang> is kegsay threatening something on #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> no, I don't think so
<ikonia> I'm wondering if this is the matrix clean up
<ikonia> or if another service is having a similar problem
<ikonia> there goes a matrix user
<ikonia> it must be matrix
<ikonia> won't that be the same problem as the gateway timing out idle users
<ikonia> is this the matrix solution it kicks idle users ?
<ikonia> mass leave ?
<ikonia> or is this just a one off thing ?
<elky> ikonia: https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-appservice-irc/issues/304#issuecomment-271939428 suggests periodic. it's the first time ever this time, they're still figuring out what exactly they'll be doing.
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> ^ says Dinner is a PM bot, looks like an android IRC clint to me, and am unable to reproduce the issue
<dax> client*
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-13
<elky> could we maybe not send spammers to our other channels to continue their spam
<dax> without looking at what I presume is #ubuntu at all: #ubuntu -> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<elky> yes
<elky> lopas is recruiting for a hacking ctf
<dax> wasn't some hacking ctf getting PM spammed the other day
<dax> oh, same person
<dax> great
<elky> i didn't see it
<k1l_> <lopas> elky <onlyonemac> lopas: try ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> but entirely possible
<elky> k1l_: i see that and i told him to stop in -offtopic
<elky> k1l_: ands it's also why i said something here
<k1l_> yeah, that was a user sending him there
<elky> because that wasn't the only user sending them here
<elky> there*
<dax> yeah, some of #ubuntu likes using #ubuntu-offtopic as a rubbish bin
<dax> thx for lart
<elky> users are only following our lead when they do that
<elky> and eading back jordan didn't say to go ot, but still it's been done before.
<dax> assuming it's anything like #freenode, i assume that means ignoring all context and using us answering a specific situation once as license to use the same answer all the time
<dax> "someone said something silly and the ops moved them to #ubuntu-offtopic, i should be helpful and tell everyone being silly to go to #ubuntu-offtopic"
<elky> p much
<ikonia> seems too easy to hit the offtopic button
<ikonia> best to point them to ##chat ;)
<elky> that's a little unfair to subject them to the ##chat userbase. most of them aren't actively malicious.
<ikonia> keeps bazhang busy
<elky> that place doesn't need help in doing that though
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-14
<bazhang> the time length between crossposting seems to be getting ever shorter
<bazhang> ask , two seconds, crosspost
<bazhang> I wonder if a full moon falling on friday the 13th would affect that
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-15
<bazhang> I expected better from xangua than crossposting, and for elementary OS issues no less
<bazhang> just the crossposting I guess
<krytarik> Yes - but true.
<elky> i don't expect a whole lot from him since we had to explain to him why the longer n-word was inappropriate even if he is mexican.
<k1l_> <OerHeks> BulkReefSupply, please don't spam in PM, thanks
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (BulkReefSupply spams in PM)
<OerHeks> hi , BulkReefSupply spams in PM ( #ubuntu)
<krytarik> k1l_: Why don't you ban him then?  It's BRS-Ryan, just with a new account.
<krytarik> Hi OerHeks.
<OerHeks> hi krytarik, lets wait for action.
<krytarik> Yup.
<Unit193> OerHeks: Can you PM me a paste?
<OerHeks> Unit193, i reported in #freenode also > jan 15 20:38:31 <BulkReefSupply>	if u r looking for a fun chat room,...
<OerHeks> oh, sorry, pm
<Unit193> Gone.
<OerHeks> Thanks, have a nice evening
<k1l_> krytarik: i didnt know its the BRS guy and i did not get any spam from him to verify that.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-08
<sscrewer> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> sscrewer called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<sscrewer> i want report someone
<sscrewer> el is a fucking gross bitch whore, believe me, dont give him/her trust
<ubottu> Kon- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> ikonia: same, and his vsftpd doesn't like it either
<dax> ikonia: that error's trivially googleable, so i'm not really inclined to spend a lot of time on it either
<ikonia> pretty sure he was given the answer
<ikonia> just leave him to it, he got there in the end,
<dax> *nod*
<ubottu> th0rne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-09
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (antisol does not understand offtopic)
<TJ-> In #ubuntu can we have benutzer quieted/kicked for making obscene remarks?
<Flannel> TJ-: Thanks
<dax> re: meltdown patches: "< ratliff> [...] updated kernel packages are starting to propagate into -proposed and they will be released as soon at the kernel and release teams have sufficient evidence that they are good enough to release."
<dax> so hopefully i will be updating !kpti soon (and probably will split it out into !meltdown and !spectre)
<hggdh> I do not think spectre patches were included
<dax> correct
<dax> as far as i know the only people with spectre mitigations currently are RHEL
<dax> (and I think microsoft has something or other, but haven't been paying attention)
<dax> but yeah, ubuntu's focusing on getting meltdown out the door and then going from there
<hggdh> yep. And, even upstream, the patches are still coming in/being adjusted/being rejected
<dax> *nod*
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-10
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> !-kpti
<ubottu> kpti aliases: kaiser, spectre, meltdown - added by dax on 2018-01-03 21:09:51 - last edited by dax on 2018-01-05 00:58:01
<dax> not sure this is gonna fit on one line
<dax> !no, meltdown is <reply> Meltdown is a security issue affecting (primarily) Intel processors. It is mitigated by Linux kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10 with these patches. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> upgrade to 4.13.
<dax> lol
<dax> !no, meltdown is <reply> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, kpti is <alias> meltdown
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget kaiser
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !-spectre
<ubottu> spectre is <alias> kpti - added by dax on 2018-01-03 22:56:29
<dax> !no, spectre is <reply> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti is <reply> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, especially those without PCID support (output of "grep pcid /proc/cpuinfo" is empty), KPTI has a sigificant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub but should only be done if absolutely necessary.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !nopti =~ s/should/this should/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !meltdown =~ s/$/ See also !spectre, !nopti/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<dax> \o/
<dax> !nopti =~ s/sigificant/significant/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti =~ s/especially those without PCID support (output of "grep pcid /proc/cpuinfo" is empty), //
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<dax> !nopti =~ s#especially those without PCID support (output of "grep pcid /proc/cpuinfo" is empty), ##
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<dax> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, especially those without PCID support (output of "grep pcid /proc/cpuinfo" is empty), KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub but this should only be done if absolutely necessary.
<dax> !nopti =~ s^especially those without PCID support (output of "grep pcid /proc/cpuinfo" is empty), ^^
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<dax> hrm
<dax> !no, nopti is <reply> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub but this should only be done if absolutely necessary.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti =~ s/.$/ because it will disable proctections against Meltdown./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti =~ s/.$/ and thus allows any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub but this should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable proctections against Meltdown and thus allows any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<dax> !nopti =~ s/ but this/. This/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable proctections against Meltdown and thus allows any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<dax> !nopti =~ s/allows/allow/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> (sorry for all the noise)
<dax> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable proctections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<dax> !nopti =~ s/proctections/protections/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> oh hell, let's do another topic while we're at it
<dax> !search lenovo
<ubottu> Found:
<dax> !lenovobug is <reply> Current Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs contain a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. The bug description on https://pad.lv/1734147 contains more information and fixes for users affected by this issue. The kernel in the 17.10 repositories has been updated and will not trigger this bug, so upgrading is now safe. Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs will be re-released on January 11th with updated, safe,
<dax> packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> dangit
<dax> !no, lenovobug is <reply> Current Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs contain a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. https://pad.lv/1734147 contains more information and fixes for users affected by this issue. The kernel in the 17.10 repositories has been updated and will not trigger this bug, so upgrading is now safe. Ubuntu 17.10 ISOs will be re-released on January 11th with updated, safe, packages.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !artfulrespin is <alias> lenovobug
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !intel-spi is <alias> lenovobug
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !intelspi is <alias> lenovobug
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> better late than never.
<TJ-> dax: the current 17.10 ISOs are fixed, see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds and  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/artful/daily-live/pending/
<dax> those aren't "the current 17.10 ISOs" until Thursday
<dax> and yes, I'm aware of the testing ISOs :)
<dax> hrm, i swear i saw somewhere on LP saying upgrades were safe, but now that i'm double-checking i can't find it
<dax> "We have not done this because the kernel you get with a dist-upgrade is /fixed/ to no longer trigger this issue." yay ok good
<TJ-> the kernels without SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM being published, you mean?
<TJ-> ah, right
<JackFrost> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.13.0-21.24
<dax> thanks JackFrost, meltdown crapped all over the publishing history and i'm too tired to find it from there
<JackFrost> Indeed.
<lotuspsychje> morning guys, could anyone reload ubottu for right kernels on the kpti its happening on !usn
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ikonia> hey TJ-
<TJ-> hallo. Oh, it auto-reconnected after last night!
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-11
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (KingParrot does not understand offtopic)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-12
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (clintonup)
 * dax hums and looks innocent
<dax> (also, my guess is yehai)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-14
<dax> !zesty =~ s/Ubuntu -.*$/Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> (no, an email didn't get sent about it yet today)
<Flannel> s/ed/s/ :P
<dax> i'm assuming they failed at email because Saturday
<dax> if not, i'll be right in the near future so oh well
<dax> they didn't fix the download site for 17.10 yet, even though new downloads for that have been available since Thursday
<Flannel> Now you're thinking fourth dimensionally!
<dax> (granted, the "send email about things dying" and "fix the website" people are entirely different)
<jelly> hi, why is <uBOTu|packages> Titre: Index of /debian/ (chez mirrors.kernel.org)  # in #debian ?
<jelly> the name vaguely suggests it might be an official bot
<jelly> I'm going to ban it from #debian for the time being; if there's a reason, send me a Memo or /msg or poke me in #debian-ops
<krytarik> niko: Is that yours?
<jelly> well it sounds french so that's as good a guess as any :-)
 * jelly waves
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-07
<hggdh> maetthew: please do not idle in this channel
<teward> just as an FYI, you might want to keep an eye on INtelo in #u-offtopic - it's become apparent that they are attempting to circumvent spam mechanisms and *send* spam in a way that wouldn't be caught by filters or end users with their queries in #ubuntu-server
<teward> which means they might be trying to break a few rules
<teward> might be necessary to keep an eye out
<teward> (note: language barriers for the user are high)
<seednode> Noted
<teward> (this is at least what me and sarnold have concluded based on their types of questions and such)
<teward> *disappearifies*
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> could someone reload the bots in #ubuntu-discuss please, they seem not to respong anymore
<lotuspsychje> *respond
<lotuspsychje> tnx
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-11
<teward> Haunted330 is trolling -server by joining and then immediately saying it's closed:
<teward> [2019-01-10 19:04:20] <Haunted330> This channel is closed. You are going to have to leave.
<teward> [2019-01-10 19:04:29] <Haunted330> We reopen at 8am CST.
<teward> any chance we can get the Hammer?
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Haunted330 trollig the channel)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, Haunted330 said: !ops Everything is good
<hggdh> dealt with. Haunted330 has been doing this for some times, now
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-13
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: yy.mm is <reply> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-12
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<PottyTheShitter> sup sup sup
